#ubuntu-hr 2011-03-28
<SilverSpace> jutrooo
<SilverSpace> sale: jes tu 
<SilverSpace> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/indicator-applet/+pots/indicator-applet/hr/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=Indicator+Applet+Complete
<SilverSpace> malo je ovo bedast prevod
<SilverSpace> pogotovo kad otvoris o programu
<budz0r> MmikeMRMA: mozes li ispravit link na piwiki na blogu
<MmikeMRMA> budz0r, e
<MmikeMRMA> koji
<MmikeMRMA> mogu
<budz0r> krivo puca
<MmikeMRMA> etoga
<MmikeMRMA> thnx, nisam opce skuzio :)
<budz0r> np
<jelly> heh. MySQL.com Vulnerable To Blind SQL Injection http://seclists.org/fulldisclosure/2011/Mar/309
<MmikeMRMA> Ae :)
<MmikeMRMA> The Ultimate Database! :)
<jelly> mislim nije mysql krif nego nekakav wordpress il nesto
<jelly> ... well, osim cinjenice da mysql koristi saltless md5sum za passworde
<jelly> pa su im pokrekali hrpu passworda
<igustin> naravno da nije MySQL itself kriv
<igustin> ali netko čiji je site direkt SQL-related valjda bi trebao imati malčice bolju SQL-injection zaštitu :P
<igustin> kao da nekoj antivirusnoj tvrtki ubace virus u njihov website
<dodobas> MmikeMRMA: jel ima neki 'xlog reader' za pg?
<MmikeMRMA> cini se k'o prica oko HBGaryja
<MmikeMRMA> dodobas, mislim da ne, tj, nije bilo kad sam trazio davno... pourqua?
 * Mmike ce poludit s ovom promjenom vremena :(
<Mmike> igustin, za sada sam out, al' samo zato sto neznam jos sve detalje tu oko sebe, veceras bih se trebao vidjeti s nekim ljudima pa biti pametniji :/
<dodobas> Mmike: a onako... mislio malo baciti oko... ali nije bitno...
<jelly> je, malo sunce, malo kiša...
<igustin> Mmike: kasno, već si zabetoniran, više nema nazad :P
<Mmike> dodobas, prica je bila da to nema smisla jer je sprtljano/binary/ovo/ono... plus, xlog je jedan jedini za cijeli pg cluster (sto je velika mana), pa ti mozda laglje logirati sve sqlove koji prolaze
<Mmike> igustin,  :) :P :) :P :)
<Mmike> jelly, mislio sam na DST
<igustin> Mmike: daj, nema odustajanja, ajde... :molinakoljenima:
<dodobas> Mmike: pa e... jednio sto mozes napraviti je shebat nesto
<Mmike> igustin, imam u vidu sve, cujemo se u izvecerje/sutra-izjutra
<jelly> Mmike: a ja mislio prezent i perfekt
<Mmike> jelly, oduvijek si bio saljivdzija :0
<jelly> time, weather, tense = vrijeme ... ko ne bi bio
<igustin> Mmike: jesi vidio *novi* datum?
<sale> SilverSpace: bedast je eng. prijevod. Ako imas bolji prijedlog, slobodno ga podijeli s ostalima. Mozes cak i na mailing listu slati ;-)
<igustin> Mmike: imaš +5 dana ;)
<Mmike> igustin,  :) bdwajdbrted!
<ivoks> eh ti exchangea i msce-a
<ivoks> slozi exchange koji prima postu za odredjeni email, ali onda vrati kako relay za taj mail nije dozvoljen
<SilverSpace> sale: to sam i mislio :) samo nemam pojma kako bi to preveo da je smisleno
<jelly> ivoks: smtp listener moze imati drugojaciju konfiguraciju
<obruT> SilverSpace: jesi vozio sto za vikend ?
<obruT> zatoplilo je :)
<ivoks> jelly: na zalost, ovdje je rijec samo o neznanju
<SilverSpace> obruT: jesam malo cca 50km
<SilverSpace> obruT: vidi ovo http://www.bikemap.net/route/868175#lat=45.85236&lng=16.02785&zoom=14&type=3
 * MmikeDOMA vozio za vikend!
<MmikeDOMA> subota - 10 km, nedjelja 12ak km :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: to je tamo di je onaj bike park ?
<SilverSpace> sumska staza
<SilverSpace> voze mbt utrke vikendom
<obruT> nisam tamo jos bio, samo sam cuo za to mjesto :)
<SilverSpace> dobra ali malo kratka staza
<obruT> frend i ja bili na Sljemenu, dusu ispustili, prva ovosezonska voznja na Sljeme, polako cemo i onda se nadje divljak na MTB-u koji je prijetio da ce nas prestici pa smo i mi stisli, na srecu, stao je na 2/3 puta, fakat se dobro drzao :)
<obruT> dolje od pilane do lugarnice mi puls nije spao ispod 170 :)
<obruT> jos smo pri kraju stisli pa je prelazio 180 :)
<obruT> al svaka cast tipu na MTB-u, fakat je dobio gazio
<SilverSpace> uh
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> mene guzica malo boli
<SilverSpace> taman dobro dosla ova kisa
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> mi sto to jucer vozili, bas je bilo dobro vrijeme, ni k od kise :)
<obruT> s/sto/smo/
<obruT> u subotu bili na Krku, zgustali totalno :)
<obruT> frend ufotkao cool fotku :) https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/_u54CRrWCd7E/TZBJjKf2SoI/AAAAAAAAW1A/UoJPStcanzU/DSC_2918.jpg
<SilverSpace> di ste se to penjali
<obruT> penjaliste portafortuna, kad ides prema Baskoj taman kad predjes brdo
<MmikeDOMA> obruT, MTB = mountin bike?
<obruT> MmikeDOMA: da
<MmikeDOMA> obruT, a kaj ti vozis?
<obruT> cestovnjaka i MTB, kako kad...
<obruT> to na Sljeme sam isao s cestovnjakom
<obruT> http://www.authorbicycles.com/download.php?FNAME=1164889954_l417.upl&ANAME=A_4407_SNOW_WHITE_YS_701.jpg
<obruT> pazi mi boju bicikla
<obruT> a pazi sad ovo: http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=783
<obruT> a ne necu narucit :)
<SilverSpace> jesi narucio 
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> nisam jos, ali budem
<obruT> skupo je, al jebiga, koristim ubuntu vec neko vrijeme pa da malo i financiram :)
<SilverSpace> ja cu vjerojatno majicu uzeti
<SilverSpace> predobra
<SilverSpace> je
<SilverSpace> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=776
<SilverSpace> mada su i bajkerice super
<obruT> bajkerice cu ipak i dalje imat crne :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> je bjele su malo nezgodne
<Mmike> and suddenly, out of the blue:
<Mmike> Mar 28 09:44:50 ded1547 mysqld[24980]: 110328  9:44:50  InnoDB: ERROR: the age of the last checkpoint is 1987893996,
<Mmike> Mar 28 09:44:50 ded547 mysqld[24980]: InnoDB: which exceeds the log group capacity 1932731597.
<Mmike> http://autoklub.jutarnji.hr/od-vn-malezije-prijenosi-formule-1--stizu-na-regionalne-hrvatske-tv-postaje--/934714/
 * SilverSpace je narucio Ubuntu Cycling Jersey 
<jelly-home> Mmike: you require more vespene gas.
<ivoks> SilverSpace: pa na kaj ces licit u tome? :D
<ivoks> SilverSpace: radje si uzmi dres medvescaka :)
<ivoks> to je ko da ja tajice obucem
<ivoks> (bez uvrede)
<ivoks> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=776
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=766
<Mmike> 1:47
<ivoks> ovo mi je fora
<Mmike> pre lose :)
<ivoks> al nemam tak veliki ekran
<ivoks> ovaj, laptop :D
<SilverSpace> ivoks: http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=783
<SilverSpace> ovo sam uzeo
<SilverSpace> za bike
<ivoks> pa znam
<ivoks> opet... pitanje stoji :D
<ivoks> to je strukirana majica
<SilverSpace> ma znam 
<ivoks> pa mi smo geekovi
<ivoks> skemba nam je do koljena
<ivoks> to je tipkovnica
<ivoks> slova su vec pozutila od tipkanja
<Mmike> da, to sam bas gledo
<Mmike> za te bajk-majice
<Mmike> nema nit jedna koja nije 'pripijenusha'
<dodobas> ye,,k
<dodobas> yello
<Mmike> lobah!
<Mmike> buh at que far hobem!
<Mmike> intel zdao nove SSDove
<Mmike> jos vece, brze, jeftinije
<Mmike> konacno
<jelly-home> da, prije jedno mjesec-dva
<Neuromanc> super
<jelly-home> stari modeli ce ici bar 10-20% dole
<jelly-home> sto je i dalje skupo ak gledas HDove, recimo 1100kn za 80GB intelX25-M druge generacije, ali prilicno prihvatljivo ako nema druge opcije za ubrzati neku aplikaciju
<dru||d> aaaaaaaaaaaa error 509 :(
<Mmike> jelly-home, upravo tako
<Mmike> jelly-home, a kroz godinu - dvije ce to sve biti jos prihvatljivije
<dru||d> ghrmbflj
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ti gledas dal opet ima neki na popust ssd
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace,  :)
<jelly-home> hm, frend je poslao prosli tjedan nekakve popuste
<jelly-home> samo za firme, i mamlazi su u mejlu racunali popust preko (cijene s popustom bez pdva) vs. (cijena bez popusta s pdvom) pa izgleda kao da je 40% umjesto 12%
<jelly-home> Mmike: ak oces forward daj neki mejl
<hbogner> pozdrav
<hbogner> evo mene nazad u civilizaciji :D
<SilverSpace> oj hbogner 
<Mmike> jelly-home, mario@splivalo.hr
<SilverSpace> jes ziv
<hbogner> SilverSpace, jedva
<hbogner> radne akcije
<hbogner> sve me boli jos :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> da ne spominjem da sam spavao na krevetu od 190 cm :(
<Mmike> hbogner, di si bio?
 * Mmike ide na badminton veceras!
<hbogner> Mmike, na selu kod bake i djeda
<jelly-home> Mmike: hah, MX ti je na nasoj stalnoj vezi 
<Mmike> jelly-home, croadria, jeps :)
<Mmike> hbogner, wo-ha! di je selo? si fotko sta? :)
<Mmike> jelly-home, stovise, u onoj velikoj zloj zgradi gdje je RTL stoji :)
<Mmike> ericsson, ili sto vec
<hbogner> Mmike, topusko, jesam nesto fotkao, ali sa idiotom
<jelly-home> Mmike: mi to zovemo "data centar 2"
<Mmike> jelly-home :)
<Mmike> prije je to bilo u zagrepcanci :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/open-source/the-first-great-android-tablet-nook-color/8570
<Mmike> osim sto je podosta skupa kolokacija, ama bas nikad nikakvih problema
<jelly-home> Mmike: pusti... to sto ti nisi vidio probleme... ;-)
<Mmike> jelly-home, znaci da radite dobar posao? :)
<jelly-home> pa, izgleda :-)
<Mmike> jelly-home, neznam da nam je ikad link pao ili da nismo mogli do strojeva (osim nasom greskom) ili uopce ikakvih gluposti da je bilo. Al' ono, ikakvih.
<jackdamiels> Pozdrav. Molio bih pomoc oko konfiguriranja temakera da podrzava nase dijakriticke znakove. Trenutno mi je postavljen encoding na utf8 i to ne funkcionira, iskreno nemam pojma zasto. Unaprijed hvala
<jelly-home> Mmike: suti
 * jelly-home kuca u drvo
 * Mmike suti :)
 * Mmike ne zna sto je teamaker
<jackdamiels> gdje uopce mogu postaviti encoding za cijeli sustav?
 * SilverSpace ne zna sto je teamaker
<SilverSpace> jel to Texmaker
<SilverSpace> hebate kaj ej to 430MB
<SilverSpace> skoro kao instalacija ubuntu :)
<jelly-home> TeX je faca
<jackdamiels> Ajme... uspio nakon 2 dana zajebancije sredit..
<ivoks> program ili tekst?
<ivoks> full keyboard za android rulez
<ivoks> ima i ctrl+? :-)
<SilverSpace> za par dana izlazi beta1
#ubuntu-hr 2011-03-29
<rsedak> morning
<Neuromanc> jutro
<ivoks> mrzim windows
<ivoks> mrzim.
<igustin> join the club ;)
<ivoks> fakin shit
<ivoks> cekam vec 3 minute da se vnc izrenderira
<Neuromanc> lol
<Neuromanc> i za to su windowsi krivi:)?
<Neuromanc> refreshaj
<obruT> ma ovim linuxasima su uvijek nesto windowsi krivi :)
<obruT> a kad treba krivit linux, onda sute :)
 * obruT krivi sve i windowse i linux, windowse manje jer ih prakticki ne koristim :)
<igustin> obruT: baš sam ti to htio staviti pod nos ;)
<igustin> na dnevnoj bazi silom prilika održavam oboje
<obruT> ma ja mrzim te kompjutere i softver opcenito pa ono, sve mi ide na zivce :)
<igustin> na oba postoje određeni problemi, ali razlike u problemima i rješavanju su drastične
<obruT> na srecu pa windowse vidim jako rijetko
<igustin> on bi bilo bolje da radiš nešto drugo ;)
<ivoks> zato radis samo jedno
<ivoks> i ne zanemaras se drugim :)
<igustin> ivoks: jel' baš moraš VNC? rdesktop radi brže i bolje, htjeli mi to priznati ili ne, ipak je to native Win GUI remote rad
<ivoks> al ovo jesu windows krivi
<ivoks> znam da je brze, al eto... 
<Neuromanc> teamviewer ako hoces brzinu
<igustin> si probao mijenjati VNC parametre
<igustin> ?
<Neuromanc> vnc nije rjesenje za danasnje windowse
<ivoks> ne mrzim ja windows zbog vnc ili rdesktopa
<ivoks> mrzim zato jer se ne mogu sshat i promijeniti jedan parametar u outlooku
<ivoks> nego moram cijelo sucelje dignuti da bi selektirao 'use ssl'
<ivoks> mater
<Neuromanc> :)
<Neuromanc> ali možeš:)
<Neuromanc> postoje i na windowsima načini da to riješiš bez dizanja sučelja:)
<Neuromanc> prepusti to nekom win adminu da odradi
<hbogner> pozdrav
<16SAADZD8> "But really, Mac developers, stay out of the command line. You'll hurt yourselves."
<dodobas> i h8t ie8.... i really h8t ie8, i really really h8t ie8...
<16SAADZD8> dodobas, zakai?
<16SAADZD8> Kaj?
<jelly-home> but ie9 is fine
<16SAADZD8> kak se ja t ozovem!?
<dodobas> ie9 jos nisam vidio.... pretpostavljam da nije nista bolji
<Mmike> zakaj ie8?
<Mmike> misilm, pretpostavljam da ga ne koristis nego developas za njega
<dodobas> tj. koliko sam citao...  ie9 je na razini ff3 sto se tice pridrzavanja standarda
<dodobas> Mmike: a e...
<dodobas> i sto je najbolje... funkcionalnost koju sam ja slozio jos i radi
<Mmike> Heh! :) 
<dodobas> ne radi 'naslijedjena' funkcionalnost + ovo sto drugi likovi slazu
<Mmike> Vidjet ces veselja kad ti u specke uvale IE6 :)
<dodobas> imao sam i to :)
<dodobas> i jedini nacin da testiram za ie6 je naci instalirati winxp... bez updated :D
<Mmike> Ma, ja sam odustao. Rekao sam da IE6 ne podrzavam, i zdravo :)
<Mmike> Jednostavno, ne moze se :)
<hbogner> :D
<Neuromanc> pametno mmike
<Neuromanc> kiss je najbolja it maxima
<hbogner> jucer otvorim jednu stranicu u ie6 i nist neradi kako treba :D
<hbogner> katastrofa :D
<Mmike> Neuromanc, mislim, sve ima svoju cijenu
<Mmike> za dostatno para i ja bih se prisilio nauciti kako u potrganom IE6 sloziti da nesto radi
<Mmike> al' dvojim da itko ima danas para za to :)
<SilverSpace> jutroo
<dodobas> Mmike: ja to napravim za 85% tvoje cijene i onda onda tih 15% 'frustracije' izljecim na nekom drugom
<Mmike> dodobas,  :) 
<Mmike> dodobas, kad nadjem nekog tko mi nudi, napravi i za 70% moje cijene, a razliku zaveslamo :)
<dodobas> zaveslamo?
<Mmike> htio rec 'zapijemo', a' :)
<jelly> mislim da je bilo sasvim jasno o kakvim se veslima radilo
<Neuromanc> lol
<Mmike> nginx je super :)
<Mmike> ivoks, si tu?
<dodobas> Mmike: zar ne :D
<dodobas> samo nema 'enterprise' điđemiđe
<Mmike> enterprajz?
<Mmike> e, Mark-Ubuntu dolazi na CLUC?
<kost> Mmike: da. www.dorscluc.org
<dodobas> a ono... svi oni neki mod_xxxxxxxx za apache nijesu implementirani u nginx
<Mmike> kost, kul :) to je ivoksova zasluga, ili ste ga vi dovuklu?
<Mmike> dodobas, ma e. 
<Mmike> dodobas, sad jos da vidim da php kroz ngnix radi ultrabrzo i off-you-go apache
<dodobas> Mmike: a e, ali opet imas neki aplikacijski server za php iza nginx-a
<dodobas> na koji se reverse proxijas...
<kost> Mmike: pa dovlacimo ga vec par godina, a nekako smo se sad uzubili s vremenom ove godine. Ivoks ce Ivanku koliko znam ;)
<Mmike> dodobas, e :)
<dodobas> a isto bi mogao i s apačijem
<Mmike> dodobas, malo me bunila konfiguracija dok nisam ubrao da je ngnix PRVO reverse proxy :)
<Mmike> kad to spoznas, sve je lako :)
<Mmike> kost, pa, super! :) woot!
<dodobas> Mmike: odnosno to ce ti ivoks reci :P
<ivoks> Mmike: jesam
<Mmike> ivoks, saznao sve sto sam htio, thnx i sorry :)
<ivoks> pa decki (i cure)
<ivoks> cestitam
<ivoks> sad ga mi necemo nikako moci dovuci :)
<ivoks> sto i nije tako lose... ubuntu-hr bi se trebao angazirati oko dorsa i cluca
<igustin> ja pod "mi" vidim svu Linux/opensource zajednicu u HR, dakle - i te kako bi mi bilo drago oko svega toga uključiti i Ubuntu udrugu
<ivoks> ne ovog, vec narednih
<ivoks> ma naravno
<ivoks> premali smo da bismo se dijelili :)
<igustin> naravno, ovo treba biti generalni epic event, prejaka imena dolaze
<dodobas> jel moze prostor to izdrzati?
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> cek... i Tim dolazi?!
<igustin> vidjet ćemo, nadajmo se
<igustin> pričam o prostoru, inače imamo "slatki" problem
<ivoks> cek... i Tim dolazi?!
<ivoks> cek... i Tim dolazi?!
<ivoks> cek... i Tim dolazi?!
<igustin> Tim još nije potvrđen, odakle ti to? Twitter?
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> imam svoje izvore :D
<igustin> i njega pokušavamo godinama, ali je bukiran
<dodobas> jos ce se i politcari ugurati.... hebemu...
<ivoks> da, twitter
<igustin> neće političari (iako je zamalo bilo i toga, zbog dolaska jakog imena iz EU)
<igustin> ali imamo jednog od prva 4 čovjeka The Document Foundationa (aka LibreOffice) ;)
<dodobas> predlazem da se osnuje 'interventna jedinica za oduzimanje odijela i kravata'
<igustin> :D
<jelly> ko je Tim.
<dodobas> jelly: Tim O'Realy :D
<dodobas> no pun intended
<jelly> nikad čuo
<ivoks> sigurno imas vise knjiga iz njegove kuce
<ivoks> cesto su bijele s nekim zivotinjama :)
<jelly> O'Reilly?
<ivoks> da :)
<jelly> aha, to se drukčije čita
<ivoks> mislim da je dodobas htio biti duhovit :)
<jelly> moguće
<dodobas> no pun intended....
<jelly> no pun indented
<dodobas> ili to :)
<jelly> nisam znao da on brije po open sourceu i tome
<obruT> obzirom da mu prakticki sve knjige koje su prosle kroz moju ruku pokrivaju opensource software, mislim da brije po opensourceu :)
<obruT> ima naravno i knjiga o proprietary tehnologijama, nije da nema :)
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jgboYBNr5o
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> obruT: bas gledam kud ste se to penjali 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> bemti u njemackoj zmijurina u skolji u wc_u
<ivoks> android rulez
<ivoks> imam ukljucen tethering na mobu
<ivoks> preko kojeg sam na netu s laptopom
<ivoks> i u isto vrijeme imam skype meeting na tom istom mobitelu :)
<jelly-home> to je ok jer obje aplikacije (tethering i skype) troše data promet, veći je problem ako želiš istovremeno data i voice imati.  
<ivoks> pa i to radi :)
<ivoks> iirc
<jelly-home> skype je data promet; nije voice
<ivoks> tocno
<Neuromanc> fucking firefox...
<ivoks> al mislim da i tethering radi za vrijeme voicea
<ivoks> (pisem lijevom rukom)
<ivoks> 107kg :)
<ivoks> 13 manje nego pocetkom 2. mjeseca :)
<jelly-home> to je lijepo cut; meni na WM6 data stoji dok je poziv aktivan
<ivoks> mozemo isprobati
<ivoks> nazvat cu si fax u ured :)
<jelly-home> beeeeeeeeee prililirilrilrirlrii
<Mmike> radi tethernig + voice
<Mmike> tj, radi data+voice
<ivoks> wtf
<Mmike> plje?
<ivoks> kaze da mi se broj ne koristi?!
<ivoks> wtf?!
<Mmike> :) nit ne znas da nemas fax :0
<ivoks> al dobro... ocito radi data i voice :)
<ivoks> aaaaaaa
<ivoks> mulac
<ivoks> 01 nisam stavio
<dodobas> one of those days
<ivoks> eto, radi :)
<ivoks> najgore je sto mi se netko javio :D
<ivoks> nis... idmem pit
<ivoks> i nabacit koju kilu
<Mmike> igustin, moze
<Mmike> pit pit :)
<jelly-home> ivoks: pih, znaci da moram upgradeat na neki noviji mobitel
 * igustin Å¡tuc
<Mmike> :) neki ne -windowsaskli
<igustin> Mmike: ke? :S
<Mmike> igustin, cluc
<igustin> Mmike: \o/ ;)
<igustin> Mmike: -> dorscluc.org/cfp.php
<igustin> ekipo, znam da je offtopic, ali mnogi prate F1
<igustin> znate za ovo -> http://is.gd/yyzFzw
<igustin> mislim - ja ne pratim, ali možda vas zanima ;)
<Mmike> igustin, jest, jest :) thnx :)
<igustin> Mmike: znao si za to?
<Mmike> yeps
<Neuromanc> :)))
<Neuromanc> igustin hehe citao sam tvoju vijest za f1 istra:)
<jelly-home> F1 lolwhat??
<jelly-home> ah, NIT
<dodobas> …with the software in production, fixing bugs is akin to repairing a car while it is driving down the road, long after it has left the drawing board, the assembly line, and the dealer lot. Its as expensive to do as it can possibly be.
<jelly-home> auto nemres forkati u devel branch, deployati na testno okruzenje, testirati i onda deployati na produkciju
<dodobas> jelly-home: ne mozes jos :D
<jelly-home> dakle: *kaslj*BULLÅ T*kaslj*
<jelly-home> doduše jao si ga tebi ako je softver outsourcean i niko u firmi ne zna popravit
<dodobas> hmm, zasto u vim-u svaki keystroke aktivira disk?
<jelly-home> autosave!
<dodobas> kao neki transaction safe, autosave... zasto to nisam prije primjetio
<Mmike> jel 'koristi tko handbrake?
<Mmike> valja li to stogod?
<jelly-home> dodobas: otvori novi shell, ili suspendaj vim, pa pogledaj sto ima u direktoriju gdje je spis koji mijenjas... bit ce nesto tipa .imespisa.swp, i ak se stroj ili editor skrsi vim iz toga zna nastaviti di si stao
<dru||d> kako na gimpu dobiti efekt mutnog stakla? zelim zamutiti neke podatke s screenshota a ima ih dosta
<dru||d> brojevi telefona, adrese, email adrese
<jelly-home> Gaussian Blur - Song 2
<MmikeDOMA> nestalo mi struje bilo
<MmikeDOMA> :)
<MmikeDOMA> novi postgres ce skoro u betu :)
#ubuntu-hr 2011-03-30
<obruT> sto je je, teatime je GNOME most useful software :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: di i sta si gledao ? :)
<dodobas> jelly-home: ma ok to .swp, cudi me sto prije nisam primjecivao toliku aktivnost diska... bas svaki keystroke
<SilverSpace> obruT: Lukine slike na picasa :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: covjek ima zanimljivih fotki, a penjao je dosta s nama pa se da naci nasih izleta :)
<obruT> ne znam jesi gledao ove, te su mi medju drazima: https://picasaweb.google.com/lukatambaca/2009AugustTriglavNorthFace#
<SilverSpace> da super su
<SilverSpace> fakat ne kuzim ne kuzim zakaj mi nece dva ista javascript countdown raditi na istoj stranici
<obruT> nesto krivo radis :)
<SilverSpace> ma krivi je javascript 
<SilverSpace> :)
<rsedak> jutro
<SilverSpace> jutro
<MmikeDOMA> Hjo
<MmikeDOMA> nestala mi sound ikona
<rsedak> mozda je pala pod Desktop?
<MmikeDOMA> ma jok
<MmikeDOMA> gnoma je potrgana
<MmikeDOMA> to se desi :)
<MmikeDOMA> brb, idem 'popravit'
<rsedak> a zasto koristis gnome?
<SilverSpace> grrr jebote java script
<SilverSpace> nikako se dogovoriti da radi kak ja hocu
<SilverSpace> rsedak: a kaj ti koristis? 
<rsedak> gnome :-)
<SilverSpace> :)
<rsedak> na ubuntu :-) eto rekao sam koristim ubuntu
<SilverSpace> sumljiv si mi ti :D
<rsedak> pravi crossower :-)
<rob||> flash missing plugin a firefox kaze da imam plugin
<dru||d> zanimljivo ... nakon reinstalacije flasha ni chrome ni ff4 ga ne vide vise
<darkwood> poz, ako mi procesor podzava 64bita
<darkwood> da instaliram 64bitni debian, ce biti problema sa programima?
<dru||d> mozda s nekima poput flasha :)
<dru||d> evo meni proradio flash
<hbogner> pozdrav
<MmikeDOMA> bokich, hbognerich :)
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<hbogner> bokich majkich
<jelly-home> ... ajmo na sokich?
<MmikeDOMA> :)
 * MmikeDOMA se sjeca kako je upoznao Ivu :)
<MmikeDOMA> IwA je bio nick :)
<MmikeDOMA> ja: jel netko za pivo?
<MmikeDOMA> IwA: ja!
<MmikeDOMA> ja: super! 
<MmikeDOMA> i krenemo tako Buro i ja prema medvedgradu, pa pricamo:
<MmikeDOMA> ja: jel' ju ti poznas?
<MmikeDOMA> buro: koga?
<jelly-home> hahaha
<MmikeDOMA> ja: pa Ivu?
<MmikeDOMA> buro: (umre od smijeha)
<MmikeDOMA> :)
<MmikeDOMA> to 'sokich' me asociralo :)
<MmikeDOMA> jelly-home, jel vidis sta ivca?
<hbogner> MmikeDOMA, lol a ti mislio zbarit ivu :D
<jelly-home> ima na idolnetu kanal sa bivsim i sadasnjim iskon-ovcama
<jelly-home> ukljucujuci ovce koje su sad u CARNetu
<MmikeDOMA> on je u carnetu sad?
<jelly-home> yup, skup s Nalisom i ... neznamkojos
<MmikeDOMA> pa sta bi?
<jelly-home> sta bi gdje bi? :-)
<jelly-home> ko bi sta bi
<MmikeDOMA> ki bi da bi :)
<jelly-home> cuo sam da gugl ima backdoor na androidu i da moze brisati malware po vlastitom nahodjenju
<MmikeDOMA> mislis? :)
<civija> znaci mogu pobrisati isti onaj malware koji su ti prije toga stavili preko istog tog backdoora :)
<ivoks> sve je to prokleto
<ivoks> sve
<rsedak> jutro2
<MmikeDOMA> i 3 :)
<ivoks> pa ova mozilal je prokleta organizacija
<ivoks> svaki release mijenjaju nacin prevodjenja
<ivoks> linkovi na wiki stranicama su uvijek potrgani
<ivoks> http://l10n.mozilla.org/dashboard/?locale=de
<ivoks> will show all applications with a German (de) localization 
<ivoks> ku.ac
<MmikeDOMA> :) k'o mysql :)
<ivoks> poceli upiti za kajake :)
<ivoks> vrijeme je za otic na more :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> vikend najavili ljepi i sunjcani
<josipsb> poz svima :)
<ivoks> ?
 * MmikeDOMA se ubio pljeskavicom u Starom Kotacu
<MmikeDOMA> prozdrljiva halapljiva svinja
<MmikeDOMA> <-------------+
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: jel i kajmak ?
<MmikeDOMA> jok, punjena sirom
<MmikeDOMA> kajmak bi bio fakat tu mach :)
<dodobas> vec sam te mislio mrziti do kraja zivota i poslije
<dodobas> ovako cu samo poslije...
<MmikeDOMA> :)
<MmikeDOMA> heh :)
<MmikeDOMA> preporuka za napajanje neko 
<MmikeDOMA> tiho
<MmikeDOMA> i pouzdano?
<dodobas> beQuiet :)
<dodobas> http://www.be-quiet.net/be-quiet.net/index.php?websiteLang=en
<MmikeDOMA> http://seclists.org/fulldisclosure/2011/Mar/313
<MmikeDOMA> McAffe Fail :)
<MmikeDOMA> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/pogledajte-sokantne-snimke-nesreca-s-najopasnijeg-raskrizja-na-svijetu/544832.aspx
<MmikeDOMA> pa ne vjerujem
<MmikeDOMA> kaj su svi retardi, ili zmire dok voze?
<obruT> ja obozavam ovo pomicanje sata i produzivanje trajanja dana...
<igustin> obruT: cynic as usual ;)
<MmikeDOMA> obruT, cemu?
<Neuromanc> turbo i svi ovi koji su razbili auto u ova 3 dana obozavaju produzeni dan:)
<Neuromanc> moci ce produzeno raditi da si otplate popravak:)
<MmikeDOMA> obruT, razbio auto?
 * MmikeDOMA isto voli duzi dan
<MmikeDOMA> jedino ne kuzim zasto se zimi vracamo 'nazad'
<MmikeDOMA> u jos veci mrak
<MmikeDOMA> koja je svrha toga
<Neuromanc> mmike neki se dizemo u 6 ujutro
<Neuromanc> sto je po fucking dst ustvari u 5 po suncevom satu
<MmikeDOMA> oces reci da se dizes u 5 ujutro sad? :)
<jelly-home> MmikeDOMA: ne vracamo se natrag nego dobijemo sat vremena vise dnevnog svjetla ujutro
<jelly-home> ne bi imao nish protiv da smo cijelo vrijeme u DST
<dodobas> jelly-home: da ali zimi...
<dodobas> https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/File:Greenwich_GB_DaylightChart.png
<dodobas> ovako je 21.6 jutro oko 4:50 a ne 3:50 :D
<MmikeDOMA> pa o tom pricam
<MmikeDOMA> kaj onda, zimi je u 9 mrak
<MmikeDOMA> 2 tjedna cijela
<dru||d> Something is technically wrong.
<dru||d> Thanks for noticing—we're going to fix it up and have things back to normal soon.
<dru||d> twitter crknuo ::)
<MmikeDOMA> jos da hoce i facebook crch
<MmikeDOMA> i da vidis
<MmikeDOMA> kak je nekad bilo fino
<MmikeDOMA> dodjes na srce
<MmikeDOMA> hoces ic na pivu
<MmikeDOMA> svi ircaju
<MmikeDOMA> pa se onda telnetiras na ltsa3.srce.hr 79
<MmikeDOMA> i terminal server se zblesira
<MmikeDOMA> i fino su svi za pivu
<MmikeDOMA> a ne ovo danas
<SilverSpace> :))
<SilverSpace> u kojem smo sad vremenu pravom ili krivom
<dru||d> :))
<dodobas> krivom...
<MmikeDOMA> u krivom
<MmikeDOMA> da
<MmikeDOMA> al' mislim
<MmikeDOMA> kakve ima veze
<MmikeDOMA> bitno da se ne mijenja
<dodobas> bas to...
<dodobas> ja cu u Indiju... https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/File:DaylightSaving-World-Subdivisions.png
<dodobas> :D
<SilverSpace> rusi su odustali od mijenjanja
<SilverSpace> putim reko nece vise
<SilverSpace> ljudi su bolesni od toga
<SilverSpace> http://silverspace.bshellz.net/
<jelly-home> meni minutu od posla otvorili Kuću Piva
<jelly-home> ima svega i svačega, kaže kolega da je ugodno iznenađen nekim ruskim pivama
<sale> MmikeDOMA: ljubitelju mysql-a :-)
<sale> http://developers.slashdot.org/story/11/03/27/2058246/MySqlcom-Hacked-With-Sql-Injection
<jelly-home> sale: old njuz
<jelly-home> nju oldz
<SilverSpace> zasto transmission nema prevoda a odavno je preveden
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> oj hbogner 
<hbogner> oj SilverSpace 
<SilverSpace> /usr/share/locale-langpack/hr/LC_MESSAGES/transmission.mo
<SilverSpace> hm
<SilverSpace> bemti tu je
<SilverSpace> ali nema prevoda
<SilverSpace> grrrr
<SilverSpace> koji k je ovo sad http://scholar.google.hr/schhp?hl=hr&tab=ws
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: cudi te sto nalazi slovenske i makedonske članke, ili šta?
<jelly-home> http://scholar.google.hr/scholar?q=izolacija&hl=hr&btnG=Tra%C5%BEi
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: ma ne cudim se do sad to nisam vidio
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim ovaj Transmission nece na hrvatski i nece
<SilverSpace> ls /usr/share/locale/
<SilverSpace> otkrio zasto Transmission nema prevod hr zato kaj se datoteka treba zvati transmission-gtk.mo
<SilverSpace> a ne kako je po defaultu transmission.mo
<hbogner> laku noc
<MmikeDOMA> sale, znam, znam :) vec davno znam :)
#ubuntu-hr 2011-03-31
<hbogner> pozdrav
<hbogner> http://comics.allixsenos.net/data/comics/uf/2011/201103/uf-20110331.gif
<hbogner> he he he
<SilverSpace> iotop 
<MmikeMRMA> iftop
<SilverSpace> za to sam znao zao ovaj iotop ne
<MmikeMRMA> a dstat?
<rsedak> jutaro
<MmikeMRMA> Robertus!
<rsedak> Mikeus! :-)
<rsedak> jesi se naspavaop?
<MmikeMRMA> Pa jesam, nesto , da :)
<rsedak> :-) 
<rsedak> http://www.pcworld.com/article/223508/Elgan_How_to_overcome_Internet_distraction_disorder.html :-)
<ivoks> di je budz0r 
<ivoks> ili nek sredi taj forum ili neka odustane
<MmikeMRMA> tko ce to znat :)
<MmikeMRMA> kaj je s forumom?
<rsedak> nije foruman?
<ivoks> spama
<MmikeMRMA> a, da
<rsedak> forum spamer
<MmikeMRMA> pricao sam nesh (unofficial, zato nema mailova!) sa saletom da bi se prebacili na neki drugi forum
<MmikeMRMA> pa je rekao da ce izvidjeti sto ima i sto bi moglo lako export/import poruka napraviti
<ivoks> ma sve ima
<ivoks> sve se moze
<sale> ma smf ima gadnih problema sa spambotovima. Stavili smo recaptchu kod registracije, a botovi se registriraju kao da je nema
<MmikeMRMA> pa ajmo drugi forum
<sale> prebacimo se na phpBB, temu imamo, malo je doradimo
<sale> http://www.phpbb.com/styles/demo/3.0/index.php?style_id=1067
<ivoks> da vidimo...
<MmikeMRMA> sale, erm... phpBB nije jos gori sto se tice sigurnosti i toga?
<sale> MmikeMRMA: nope, imam phpbb forum aktivan od 28.08.2003., nikada problema
<sale> redovito azuriran
<hbogner> ja od 2004. i smao par spamova
<MmikeMRMA> sale, a import/export poruklica?
<hbogner> a sad ova nova captcha sa pitanje i odgovor je zakon
<sale> hbogner: yup, nju bas koristim
<sale> dodamo par jednostavnih ubuntu related pitanja i mirni smo
<ivoks> evo primjera...
<ivoks> 87.249.203.42 - - [31/Mar/2011:03:09:29 +0200] "POST /forum/index.php?action=register2 HTTP/1.0" 200 12575 "http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?PHPSESSID=r3gvflirgecf83fqg262vpm250&action=register" "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.2; Win64; x64; SV1; .NET CLR 2.0.50727)"
<hbogner> sale, smislis svoj set pitanja i nema botova koji ce to skuzit
<MmikeMRMA> :) :) hihihi :)
<sale> smf je smece
 * Mmike se dobrovoljno javlja, sa saletom, koji se isto dobrovoljno javlja (jelda sale?) da prebace sve iz smfa u phpBB
<sale> moze da
<ivoks> zasto kad ja na forumu kliknem registracija...
<ivoks> imam ovaj request u apacheu:
<jelly> hbogner: "Koliko mačjih repova treba, da opaše Novi Sad?"
<ivoks> "GET /piwik/piwik.php?action_name=Registracija...
<ivoks> mozda pwiki spama
<hbogner> lol jelly :D
<sale> ivoks: mislim da ne, imali smo problema sa spambotovima prije nego sto ga je mmike postavio
<sale> ekipa se masovno zali na sluzbenom smf forumu
<ivoks> ostaje pitanje
<sale> da, jasno
<sale> :-)
<ivoks> koji k klikanje na forumu proizvodi GET na pwiki
<Mmike> ivoks, zasto te to smeta?
<ivoks> ah, nije pwiki
<ivoks> nago piwik
<ivoks> mislio sam da se hoce registrirati na pwiki ili stovec
<ivoks> a to je onaj tracker
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> too much caffeine? :)
<ivoks> nisam kavu pio dugo
 * Mmike bi mogao jos jednu kavu
<rsedak> sto je to kava?
<jelly> još samo fale kipiw i kiwip
 * Mmike ponosno izjavljuje da u nedjelju ide na bazen
<rsedak> \o/
<ivoks> presao sam na crni caj
<Mmike> Ok, dogovorili smo, prebacujemo se na phpBB?
<Mmike> Earl Gray? :)
<ivoks> i sluzbeno sam 14kg laksi :)
<rsedak> :-) Picard?
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> ivoks jel' pusis jos?
<ivoks> tu i tamo
<Mmike> motas ?
<ivoks> da
<obruT> 20:07 < obruT> ja obozavam ovo pomicanje sata i produzivanje trajanja dana...
<obruT> 20:12 < MmikeDOMA> obruT, cemu?
<rsedak> hm, zadnji put sam pusio cigarilos kad mi je bilo muka od posla
<Mmike> obruT, blatara bok?
<rsedak> prije 10 godina :-)
<obruT> pa ono, odes s posla, sjednes na bajk, odes na sljeme, dodjes doma i jos je dan !
<hbogner> obruT, http://www.zagrebacka-zupanija.hr/najave?year=2011&id=1301
<hbogner> bas me zanimaju rute
<rsedak> obruT: da li sto mapiras za OSM?
<Mmike> obruT, e, ok
<obruT> hbogner: mene isto
<Mmike> obruT, i meni se to dopada
<Mmike> obruT, al' mi nije jasno onda cemu zimi vracat sat nazad
<obruT> rsedak: ne previse obzirom da se vozim uglavnom po vec mapiranim stvarima :)
<obruT> Mmike: pa i ja ne vidim korist, ja bih ostavio na ljetnom vremenu
<jelly> nismo li to pitanje prosli jucer
<Mmike> obruT, tu se slazemo! :)
<Mmike> jelly, a moramo utvrdit! :)
<obruT> jelly: ja sam zapoceo temu, a onda nestao netragom :)
<rsedak> ok ajmo napisati peticiju za ostajanje na ljetnim vremenu
<ivoks> dakle, ova captcha ne valja
<jelly> da peticiju, Å¡esticiju odma
<Mmike> ivoks, it's done, seljakamo se na phpBB
<rsedak> :-) ali stvarno ozbiljno
<ivoks> ok
<hbogner> oko phpbb mogu i ja pomoci u odrzavanju
<ivoks> vec skoro 11
<hbogner> imam nekoliko godina iskustva
<ivoks> moram ici 
<Mmike> ivoks, tcha-tcha
<hbogner> uf, moram i ja uskoro ako hocu biti tamo u 12
<rsedak> Mmike sjetih se fratra prije neki dan (a i patkice) :-)
<Mmike> hbogner, to je divotica :) imas li mozda saznanja o tome kako jednostavno prebaciti poruke is smfa u phpbb?
<Mmike> hbogner, iako, sale je car, nasao je vec nesto :)
<hbogner> Mmike, smf nikad nisam vrtio
<hbogner> tako da ne
<ivoks> postoje konverteri
<ivoks> nije to problem
 * Mmike ide dic kopiju foruma
<hbogner> Mmike, ako treba napravi i vise kopija :D
<hbogner> ja sam jednom sjebao tjedan dana postova
<hbogner> nikad vise
<Mmike> :) i ja sam jednom rekao rm -rf /var/local/postgres/data :)
<Mmike> isto nikad vise :)
<Mmike> ivoks, gdje se moze vidjjeti popis verzija koje je neki paket prosao?
<ivoks> ha?
<Mmike> npr
<Mmike> ima phpbb3, trenutna verzija je 3.0.7-PL1-2
<Mmike> kako da vidim koje su sve verzije (i kad) dolazile?
<ivoks> ok...
<ivoks>  /usr/share/doc/$IMEPAKETA/changelog.Debian.gz
<Mmike> (btw, staviti cu 3.0.8, ne iz paketa, pitanje kurioziteta radi)
 * Mmike se srami sad :)
<Mmike> ok, ne sramim se! ako paket nije instaliran?
<Mmike> ok, sramim se i dalje
<ivoks> pa kad bi imali bazu tih podataka za svaki paket koji nije instaliran...
<ivoks> inace, mozes saznati na launchpadu
<jelly> veli webshop: "We think you are from CROATIA and your currency is Pound sterling GBP."
<Mmike> ma i na packages.ubuntu.com
<hbogner> Mmike, skini zadnju verziju s neta
<Mmike> jea, jea
<jelly> aptitude changelog foo
<ivoks> zvucite mi ko: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEduhGjFQCM
<ivoks> jelly: to je changelog.Debian.gz :)
<ivoks> ah, skine ga za pakete koji nisu instalirani
<ivoks> da, vidi se da ne koristim aptitude :)
<jelly> ubacilo update-manager u zadnji Debian i totalno je bagav
<hbogner> ivoks, jel i tebi to chus poslala
 * Mmike je pretjero s kavom
<jelly> ebate, nju nisam vidio 100 godina
<Mmike> kad te nema na idolnetu :)
<ivoks> hbogner: ne
<hbogner> jelly, ja ju vidio nekidan na kavi
<hbogner> ivoks, taman mi ona malo prije tebe to poslala
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> mislim da znam kako je to doslo do tebe
<ivoks> ja sam to frendici pejstao prije 10ak minuta
<hbogner> he he he
<hbogner> siri se ko kuga
<ivoks> ma salim se
<ivoks> imas to na net.hr
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> idem... pozdrav
<Mmike> Ha!
<Mmike> Zvali me iz Tele2
<hbogner> vidio sam nesto o tome, ali nism gledao do sad
<Mmike> Da kad cu ja njima platiti 91 kunu!
<Mmike> 12 kuna + kamata
<ivoks> Mmike: reci im da skinu ono sto sam im ja preplatio :)
<Mmike> sto je najbolje, i ja sam im preplatio nekih 5-6 kuna
<ivoks> ja stotinjak
<ivoks> za 20 godina cu djeci reci da odu u tele2
<ivoks> i traze udio u vlasnistvu :)
<ivoks> ako 12 moze narasti na 91
<ivoks> onda 100 moze na 901
<ivoks> *20
<Mmike> jel' ima neki sat/widget za android koji pokazuje i sekunde?
<ChuSpajZ> dobro jutro
<hbogner> he he he
<hbogner> dobro jutro teta
<ChuSpajZ> e mali
<ChuSpajZ> :)
<Mmike> Rabarbara!
<ChuSpajZ> spljivalo!
<Mmike> Pa djes, crazy-yugo-driver! :)
<ChuSpajZ> ha ha ha
<jelly> mi o vuku
<ChuSpajZ> brijem da je taj yugo negdje recikliran na dnu crnog mora ha ha
<ChuSpajZ> e jelly
 * Mmike jos uvijek negdje ima logove prvog msganja s Chus iz davne 95te? :)
 * ChuSpajZ je frapirana
<ChuSpajZ> frape od jagoda
<ChuSpajZ> cujem da u lidlu ima akcija
<ChuSpajZ> lol
<jelly> banana
<ChuSpajZ> pa de si jelly, s'a ima?
<jelly> evo me!
<ChuSpajZ> di si, kaj si, zena, djeca, poso, kuca, birtija?
<jelly> sam samcit, nigde nikog svog nema
<rsedak> OOOOO CHUSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!
<jelly> osim posla kuce birtije
<ChuSpajZ> AJME rsedak
<rsedak> ne kuzi ona mene :-)
<rsedak> hehehe
<ChuSpajZ> jelly: pa to je najbolje.... niko te ne zajebava he he
<Mmike> It turns out that internet is NOT soley for porn! :)
<ChuSpajZ> Mmike: says who? :p
<Mmike> pa vidi :)
<Mmike> internet je i za obnovu starih internet druzenja :)
<ChuSpajZ> internet correcting people he he
<rsedak> :-) pa kad neke ljude ne vidis po 15 godina ... :-)
<jelly> negdje... neko na internetu je u KRIVU
<ChuSpajZ> 15 i vise lol
<ChuSpajZ> sve mi se cini da bi mogli onu pivu organizirati uskoro a mmike, kaj mislis o tome?
<Mmike> pih
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> red bi bio, nakon toliko godina!
<ChuSpajZ> a dobro sad... mi smo se ipak vidli prosle godine... nas par
<ChuSpajZ> al ono... mogli bi se i jelly i rsedak pridruzit
<hbogner> ChuSpajZ, dovukoh te ovdje ali ja moram gibat dalje, mozda stignem svratit na kavu, ako ne onda neki drugi dan, javim ako dolazim
<hbogner> pozdrav
<ChuSpajZ> za elca ne znam... njega obicno sretnem u soping centru kad kupuje pelene bwahaha
<rsedak> :-)
<ChuSpajZ> okej
<ChuSpajZ> ja sam vise ili manje u sobi... pa svrati
<ChuSpajZ> all danas sam do 3
<hbogner> ali sad  znas di pa dodji cesce :D
<ChuSpajZ> moram picit na predavanje
<hbogner> aha
<ChuSpajZ> ajd budem
<hbogner> ahoj
<jelly> kaksna piva
<dodobas> internet exploreru, pa krvi cu ti se napiti...
<ChuSpajZ> pa ono... ako ne nadjemo bolju soluciju... MEDVEDGRAD
<ChuSpajZ> stari
<ChuSpajZ> savska/vukovarska
<ChuSpajZ> ono... povratak na mjesto zlocina
<ChuSpajZ> he he
<obruT> nas par smo se prebacili u onaj u Adzijinoj
<obruT> bas sam sa ZvonE-tom bio prekjucer tamo :)
<ChuSpajZ> jos bolje... to mi je blizu posla
<ChuSpajZ> a i moze se nac parking vise ili manje
<ChuSpajZ> jedino kaj vi neki niste na fejsu... ha ha ha ili ako jeste imate sikjuriti visi od mene
<jelly> Adzijina mi je 5 minuta pjesice od posla ili 10 od doma
<ChuSpajZ> i meni je tak od posla
<ChuSpajZ> lol
<jelly> sed fejs :-(
<ChuSpajZ> ma na fejsu imamo 127.0.0.1 grupu ha ha ha
<ChuSpajZ> pa smo se tam dogovarali za pive nas par
<jelly> jedino sto imam od tih social networking je last.fm
<Mmike> dodobas, jos nisi odustao od 6tice? :)
<ChuSpajZ> 6 ruljz
<ChuSpajZ> he he
<Mmike> obruT, pa taj zvone je drek! :)
<Mmike> obruT, de drugi put najavite na glas, a bio bas s bajkom u gradu reko, di cu na pivu, reko, nitko nece na pivu, i oso onda u Godot :)
<ChuSpajZ> kaj onda.. ocemo neku pifulju drugi tjedan ?
<dodobas> Mmike: pazi ovo... ie6, ie7 radi
<dodobas> ie8 ne...
<dodobas> ie9 da...
<Mmike> dodobas,  :) ne zelim opce znat :)
<Mmike> ChuSpajZ, jes jes
<Mmike> taman i malo jos zatopli pa mozemo vani sjedit
<dodobas> i sad moram forceat neki 'ie7 compatibiliti mod u ie8'
<dodobas> da bi stvar radila...
<ChuSpajZ> izvrsno da...
<ChuSpajZ> ok... mozda se i uspijemo dogovorit do uskrsa ha ha ha
<ChuSpajZ> jelly di si delas?
<rsedak> ajmo u subotu sljedecu nakon 17:15 :-)
<jelly> na tresnjevci, iskon
<ChuSpajZ> sljedecu kao 9.4.?
<rsedak> jellyznas delacka?
<rsedak> chus da
<ChuSpajZ> pa meni pase
<rsedak> tada sam u zg :-)
<jelly> rsedak: yeps -- tehnika nam je jos uvijek dovoljno mala da svako zna svakog
<ChuSpajZ> jelly... cek... pa di su prostori da ti je 5 minuta do adzijine... kaj nije skoro kod vukovarske... ono... ipak 7 minuta bi to bilo onda
<rsedak> :-) jelly please daj mu mahni :-)
<jelly> ChuSpajZ: aj dobro 10!
<ChuSpajZ> ha ha
<ChuSpajZ> tam je kaos uvijek, nac parking kos iskona
<jelly> 5 do stare postarice i jos 5 do pivnice
<ChuSpajZ> al dobro... sd kad opet nekaj rikne tebe prvo zovem
<ChuSpajZ> :p
<jelly> nisam se trebao odat
<rsedak> onda dje u savskoj ili u Adjijinoj?
<ChuSpajZ> e moj jelly, sad je kasno.... da iwa nije otiso njega bi zvala... ovak.... jeziga
<jelly> pa nije CARNet daleko
<jelly> sve je u istom gradu ;-)
<ChuSpajZ> al nejdem preko carneta nego preko iskona...
<ChuSpajZ> sorry
<ChuSpajZ> lol
<jelly> ko ti kriv :-)
<ChuSpajZ> zapravo... ko je kriv onima koji idu preko carneta... pa koriste one duo i trio pakete... pa kad rikne nekaj u maticnoj ustanovi ne mogu na net cijeli vikend... ha ha
<ChuSpajZ> karnet koristim preko dana... a iskon kad dojdem doma
<rsedak> drugim rjecima, carnet perko dana, a iskon preko noci :-P
<jelly> ili kad nestane struje u srcu kao neki dan :-|
<ChuSpajZ> zapravo, prek noci spavam... al nije da komp miruje ha ha
<rsedak> boitno je da s veza koristi, a to sto ti spavas ...:-)
<ChuSpajZ> jelly: joj... da.... zvoni meni mob.... Hosi mi nosi mob i cudi se.... jer pise Branka posao.... i misli si koji shit u voaj kasni sad
<ChuSpajZ> a kolegica ocajno zove da joj ne radi internet
<ChuSpajZ> idem provjerit... al jok... nemre dobacit nigdje kod nas...
<ChuSpajZ> reko... nije tebi crklo... crlo je negdje na karnetu... odi spaavat ha ha
<rsedak> :-)
<ChuSpajZ> sad smo pak dobili obavijest da sutra ide simulacija...
<ChuSpajZ> al da ne bi trebalo bit problema u radnu...
<ChuSpajZ> zivo me zanima
<jelly> tak ja imam rezervni internet preko Tele2+CARNet, pa ondak mi to ne radi
<jelly> zato sad imam drugi rezervni internet preko mobitela od firme :-|
<ChuSpajZ> nejdem preko carneta bas zbog toga je autorizaicja ide preko maqticne ustanove... a vikendom zna bit down... usljed cistacica LOL ili elektre i slicno...
<ChuSpajZ> al od vipa stick posluzi kad je frka... 
<jelly> ChuSpajZ: cudi me to, ustanove mogu imati rezervni radius negdje drugdje, ima i support u paketima za to
<Mmike> hm
<jelly> doduse ni mojima to jos nisam slozio pa me ne cudi da ni drugi nemaju <g>
<Mmike> ispalo mi je da postgres napravi 130 transakcija u sekundi a MSSQL samo 12?!
<jelly> za istu stvar?
<Mmike> pa da
<Mmike> ista shema, isti workload
<Mmike> nesto sam krivo sa mssqlom napravio :)
<Mmike> nemre bit
<jelly> ili mssql rulez, pg droolz
<rsedak> Mmike pa "mysql je brzi" :-)
<Mmike> rsedak, mysql je drek
<rsedak> :-)
<jelly> mysql je od zle konkurencije (orakla)
<Mmike> rsedak, u sto ces se vrlo brzo i sam uvjeriti :)
<rsedak> Mmike ma znam ja to :-)
<ChuSpajZ> jelly: ma kad nestane struje... na duze... i nenajavljeno... ldap nas nemre dat info za juzera... a ovaj ima paket carnet + iskon ili nesto... i onda nemre juzera iscupat ha ha
<rsedak> samo kurim vatricu
<ChuSpajZ> nije sve u carnetau kao carnetu.. problem bude kod nas
<Mmike> kara-net
<jelly> ChuSpajZ: da.  to se moze rijesit sa mirroriranim ldapom i radiusom
<rsedak> i dislociranim mirorom?
<jelly> jah
<jelly> nema neke koristi ako je na istoj lokaciji
<rsedak> npr da nisu na istoj uticnici?
<rsedak> :-P
<jelly> meni se obicno desavalo da ili ode struja u cijeloj zgradi, ili da neko/nesto prereze link
<ChuSpajZ> kod nas najcesce ode struja
<jelly> tako da je bolje da mirror bude na drugoj ustanovi
<rsedak> jelly pa ato dislociras mirror na 50km udaljenosti
<ChuSpajZ> ili ode jedna faza u zgradi ili ode sve u cijelom kvartu
<jelly> rsedak: da da, i na drugu tektonsku plocu ;-)
<jelly> sve mirrore u varazdin ili rijeku
<ChuSpajZ> ajd bar cistacice vise ne ciste tam di ne treba bez nadzora pa se cesce ne dogadja da serveri budu bez struje lol
<dodobas> ie8, i LOVE you Expected ';'  d2505c36-157b-4492-89ea-b81d4661436e, line 287611481 character 10
<rsedak> obozavam cistacice u system room
<ChuSpajZ> svi to jako vole
<ChuSpajZ> ha ha ha
<rsedak> :-)
<ChuSpajZ> pogotovo kad ulaze sa saugerom
<rsedak> pogotovo kad se motaku oko patch panela, pa nestane ping :-)
<jelly> evo sad se ovi s posla prijete da bi išli na ručak u Adžijinu
<Mmike> uh
<rsedak> :-)
 * Mmike envy
<rsedak> jelly tesko tebi kraj njih :-)
<jelly> rsedak: pa i je... ja sam fol vegetarijanac ;-)
<rsedak> :-) ovo fol
<jelly> nit je riba meso...
<ChuSpajZ> tocno
<Mmike> ha?! :) http://www.jutarnji.hr/eu--akcijski-plan--vlada-svima-oprasta-dugove-do-5000-kuna-/935408/
<rsedak> mah, potez ocajnika
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> :) super je ako si s druge strane :)
<ChuSpajZ> super, sad todoric moze odahnuti
<ChuSpajZ> bwahahahahhahah
<ChuSpajZ> jadan nema nista i nije mogo otplatit onih 4999 kuna kolko je duzan...
<jelly> vlada oprasta, ali grad Zagreb ne
<ChuSpajZ> ma bluje mi se od toga svega skupa...
<rsedak> eto sad sam na dugom kompu
<ChuSpajZ> a sad na trecem?
<Mmike> vlada = porezna?
<ChuSpajZ> ha?
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> u mysqlu nema nacina saznati velicinu baze
<Mmike> jer
<Mmike> eto, nema nacina :)
<Mmike> mozes 'priblizno' saznati
<Mmike> [ERROR] Cannot find table amateursex2/content_niches from the internal data dictionary
<Mmike> ahahahah :)
<Mmike> the ultimate data-fucking-base!!!
<rsedak> Mmike imas kakvih problema?
<Mmike> rsedak, ma, lijecim frustracije na glas
<rsedak> ;-)
<Mmike> :) rekao mysqldump, pa je, eto, mysql skuzio da nema te tablice, iako bi ju morao imati :)
<rsedak> SELECT table_schema "Data Base Name", sum( data_length + index_length ) / 1024 / 1024 "Data Base Size in MB"
<rsedak> FROM information_schema.TABLES GROUP BY table_schema ;
<rsedak> a ovo?
<rsedak> Mmike ^
<Mmike> rsedak, to je 'pribilzno' according to mysql experts :)
<Mmike> mah
<rsedak> pa sad :-)
<rsedak> ako bas oces u bit onda ju zdampaj :-)
<Mmike> jesam, nema nit jedne preko 5 mb
<rsedak> a sto kaze select?
<Mmike> ma rijesio sam :)
<rsedak> bas me zanima
<rsedak> koliko je odstupanje
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> ovisi jako
<Mmike> ako koristis innodb
<Mmike> onda su podaci u onim ib_logkufer tablicama
<Mmike> a pitaj boga sto tamo ima
<rsedak> huh
<rsedak> zapravo zanimaju te podaci ili zauzece na disku?
<rsedak> ako je na disku onda pogledaj du direktorij, jer podaci u ovom slucaju su samo dio price o zauzecu diska
<rsedak> iak oznam da to vec zna ;-)
<Mmike> ma :)
<Mmike> rijesio, velim
 * rsedak kopa po papirima i pita se zato to vec nije pretvorio u PDF koji se moze pretrazivati
<rsedak> a da implementiram Alfesco?
 * Mmike koristi papire samo za draftanja, na kraju dana ih sve bacam
<rsedak> Mike baci  ti izlazne i ulazne racune :-)
<Mmike> eventualno ono kaj je bitno holdam do vikenda, kad posortiram, pretipkam, stavim u mindmap
<Mmike> rsedak, a to ne :)
<Mmike> to je 'drugo' :)
<rsedak> fakat sto ima drugo osim Alfresca?
<Mmike> ext4? :)
<rsedak> :-) ali da je document management :-)
<rsedak> koji moze pretrazivati sadrzaj dokumenata, ne samo metapodatke
<rsedak> Mmike http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2011/03/the-new-american-ghost-towns/73202/
<rsedak> i ja se cudim kad cujem reklame kuca za US$10K (da desettsuca USD)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> rsedak, pa... grep? :) 
<Mmike> (na ono prije)
<rsedak> Mmike jesi vrckav :-) ja bi to kao svaki "posteni" korisnik iz browsera :-)
<Mmike> http://munin.nowcast.nl/static/dynazoom.html?plugin_name=nl/nowcast.nl/mysql_commands&size_x=800&size_y=400&start_epoch=1301463906&stop_epoch=1301571906
<Mmike> presuper! :)
<dodobas> Mmike: ako mozed doci do neke metrike munin ce je 'vizualizirati'
<dodobas> ako trebas pomoc oko pisanja plugina... dogovoriti cemo se :)
<Mmike> dodobas,  :)
<Mmike> dodobas, jeps, jeps :) volim ja munin vec dugo
<Mmike> al' ovo je alpha verzije 2 :)
<Mmike> koja moze uzumiravati :)
<dodobas> to je fora...
<Mmike> --skip-locks
<Mmike> i --skip-add-locks
<Mmike> moras procitati cijeli fakin man da bi skuzio koja je razlika
<rsedak> :-)
<rsedak> to ti je kao WHOTO-ovi ta Linux :-)
<Mmike> jos gore
<Mmike> --skip-lock-tables
<rsedak> huh
<Mmike> veli na pocetku, moras to koristiti ako nesto ovo ono
<Mmike> i poslije nema spomena toga :)
<Mmike> # mysqldump --skip-add-locks amateursex2 > amateursex2.sql
<Mmike> mysqldump: Got error: 1146: Table 'amateursex2.content_niches' doesn't exist when using LOCK TABLES
<Mmike> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaa!
<Mmike> reko sam ti SKIP ADD LOCKS!
<ChuSpajZ> poydrav drustvo
<ChuSpajZ> erm pozdrav
<rsedak> mysqldump --skip-lock-tables ?
<jelly> to zvuci vise kao mysqld opcija
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> pise fino u manualu da svaka opcija moze imati --skip ispred sebe
<Mmike> pa ako imas --lock-tables onda mozes reci i --skip-lock-tables
<Mmike> ali u pobrojanim opcijama, nize, imas i --add-locks i --skip-add-locks
<Neuromanc> jutro
<Mmike> pa bi covjek ocekivao da imas i --skip-lock-tables
<Mmike> ili valjda mozes reci --skip--skip-add-locks ?
<jelly> --skip-skip-skip kamen na povrsini mora
<Mmike> dumpam bazu
<Mmike> restoream ju iz dumpa
<Mmike> i veli mi 'duplicate key'
<Mmike> pa mislim! :)
<SilverSpace> umro sam na biciklu
<SilverSpace> uletio u neko blato
<obruT> SilverSpace: sta ne gledas kud vozis :)
<SilverSpace> :)
 * Mmike bi na bajs
<Mmike> tak je fini dan vani
<SilverSpace> Mmike: odlican dan cak i malo i prevruce mi bilo na bike
 * Mmike bi u penziju
<rob||> http://www.24sata.hr/crna-kronika-news/fbi-treba-pomoc-sa-slucajem-mozete-li-dekodirati-pismo-215428
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> jao kaj volim naredbu xkill
<SilverSpace> hebes OS koji to nema
<SilverSpace> kaj je sad ovo http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/natty/beta-1/source/
<Mmike> tja
<hbogner> SilverSpace, obruT: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3220458/cikloturizam-zagreb.jpg
<budz0r> ej
<budz0r> bok
<budz0r> tu sam
<budz0r> znam, forum, jbga, nisam stigao
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> budz0r, prebacit cemo se na phpBB
<Mmike> i to vec ovaj vikend
<dodobas> fluxbb
<Mmike> flubxx?
<dodobas> e
<budz0r> Mmike: znam, pricao sam s ivoksom o tome
<budz0r> a i to sam mislio predlozit na neuspijelom sastanku
<budz0r> napravil bi to, ali nisam bas neki s vremenom
<Mmike> budz0r, pa, ja upravo prebacujem postove
<Mmike> pa cemo malo vidjet kak to radi
<Mmike> sale je, veli, tata mata od phpBBa
<Mmike> a i hbogner se nesto prijetio
<Mmike> pa ak sve bude ok, prebacimo se za vikend
<budz0r> jebenica
<budz0r> to ce bit jedno krasno osvjezenje
<Mmike> mislis? :)
<budz0r> :)
<Mmike> e, a, kako/odakle uopce smf za forum izabrat?
<hbogner> pozdrav
<Mmike> bogherusho
<hbogner> kako ljudi nerazumiju kad im kazes: disk nepokazuje znakove zivota
<Mmike> hbogner, budi jasniji: disk je crko!
<budz0r> gibam
<jelly-home> Mmike: samo se odmara
<hbogner> Mmike, nisam 100% siguran da je crko
<hbogner> moram jos nesto isprobati
<hbogner> zato kazem da nepokazuje znakove zivota
<hbogner> ali sam 99.9% uvjeren da je crko :D
<hbogner> dodobas, da, ono kaj sam pricao je ipak prespojni panel
<hbogner> a ormar je 24u;600x600
<hbogner> qubix
<dodobas> da... samo neka znaju sto kupuju...
<hbogner> mislim da neznaju
<hbogner> pise da im je to "komunikaciski razdjelnik strukturnog kabliranja"
<hbogner> sad ako se uzme veci ormar jel ima kakvih problema da se unutra ubaci i koji "server"
<hbogner> tj jel ima kakvih preporuka za ne to napravit
<hbogner> ima netko nesto za preporucit oko toga?
<Mmike> ermljudi
<Mmike> imam vhost apachetov u kojem stoji: ServerAlias www.blaha.com
<Mmike> trebam dodati ispod toga ServerAlias wwwr.blaha.com
<Mmike> imam jedno 250 vhostova
<Mmike> ima netko ideju?
<jelly-home> sed. perl. awk. Apache::Admin::Config
<dodobas> Mmike: pametni makro za neki editor ?
<jelly-home> kaj ce mu makro i editor, to jedan s/// rijesi
<jelly-home> recimo, perl -p -e 's/^(\s+)(ServerAlias )(www)(\.\S+)$/$1$2$3r$4\n$1$2$3$4/' < vhosts.conf
<Mmike> for f in `ls *.conf`; do BN=`basename $f`; sed -e "s/ServerAlias\ www\.$f\.com/ServerAlias\ wwwr\.$f\.com/" $f > $f.new; done
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> ne $f unutar seda nego $BN
<jelly-home> Mmike: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/ParsingLs
<jelly-home> for f in *.conf; do ...
<Mmike> jelly-home, true :)
<jelly-home> alzo, http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashPitfalls
<Mmike> glupi mysql
<Mmike> i njegov collation
<Mmike> hbogner, mislim da sam rijesio :)
<ivoks> izmedju Ploca i Karamatica
<ivoks> eto nas u Dnevniku :(
<hbogner> hocemo modificirati hr prijevod za phpbb?
<sale> hbogner: ovaj nov prijevod, od novog mailtainera (ne od ancice :-) je solidan. Ne znam koliko ima smisla
<sale> inace ce trebati paziti kod upgradea
<hbogner> sale, mislio sam ako modificiramo da posaljemo na phpbb
<hbogner> ancica je izgleda odustala a ovaj lik se jedini javio koliko sam skuzio
<hbogner> http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/wiki/izraz:Password
<sale> ako saljemo, moramo poslati njemu. Nema smisla da pregazimo njegov prijevod
<hbogner> ovo nije dobro prevedeno
<sale> ma da, znam, ima gluposti
<hbogner> sale, to jos provjerimo kom saljemo
<hbogner> ali pitanje je hocemo li ici na to
<hbogner> lako se ja cujem s hecosom i predlozim pomoc :D
#ubuntu-hr 2011-04-01
<sale> tooooo http://www.f1-hr.com/clanak/f1-u-new-yorku-ove-godine-u-hrvatskoj-2013
<Mmike> wo!
<Mmike> jedino, f1.com nema spomena o tome
<Mmike> manje vise za .hr, ne spominju nyc
<dodobas> sale: pa to je bolje od 'Todorić osniva prvu Hrvatsku F1 momčad!'
<sale> Mmike: znas li ti koji je danas dan? :-)
<Mmike> o rats
<sale> sucker! :-P
<civija> evo jos jedna http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/gotovo-neutralnoscu-interneta-rh/107710.aspx :)
<igustin> a bacite oko i na linux.hr ;)
<Mmike> igustin, nije vam bed da vas MarijaLugaric tuzi, ili tako nesto? :)
<igustin> nije, obaviještena, dopustila i smijala se ;)
<igustin> apsurdno, - javljaju mi se ljudi koji kažu da to zapravo i nije loša ideja :-/ :O :D
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> ima frend moj nelosu ideju
<Mmike> al' to bih radije uz pivo :)
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> zvalo me iz zagrebacke banke
<Mmike> da zasto mi firma nema racun kod njih
<Mmike> reko, zato sto ne mogu internet bankarstvo iz linuxa
<Mmike> aha, veli lik, a jel' bi vi znali to napravit? :)
<civija> odgovoris si potvrdno?
<civija> odgovorio*
<Mmike> naravno :
<Mmike> al' brijem da vec imaju ekipu koja to radi i da ce me upilati za testiranje ili tako sto
<ivoks> to kolko mene danas ljudi pokusava silovat... ne znam
<ivoks> ako bog postoji, fakat ima sjeban smisao za 1. travnja
<civija> Mmike: pa testiraj, reci da nista ne radi i da bi ti to sve sredio a onda im to onako 'istinski' naplati
<civija> i bit ces heroj cijele ljinux zajednice :)
<igustin> Mmike: imao ja sličnu zaba seansu ;)
<Mmike> ivoks, 
<Mmike> ivoks to ti je tak :) mene samo sale sjebo :)
<Mmike> igustin, e, i? :)
<ivoks> Mmike: pa reci da ces napraviti da radi
<ivoks> Mmike: dapace, ako se zaba zanima oko toga, ja znam koga treba piknut u rba
<Mmike> ivoks, pa jesam, vidjet cemo kad se jave nazad
<ivoks> i umjetno napravimo 'fak, oni ce im to omoguciti i ovi ce otici kod njih'
<Mmike> jeps jeps, imam te na umu
<Mmike> samo, ne zaboravimo da je danas 1 april
<obruT> kako uopce radi e-zaba ? applet u browseru ? jel dovoljno samo napraviti pkcs11 implementaciju za zabinu karticu ili treba jos neku dodatnu aplikaciju ?
<Mmike> tako da... :)
<Mmike> obruT, pojma. pred 3 godine kad sam ja kretao s firmom trebao ti je internet explorer 5
<ivoks> pa da... to cu reci ovoj zeni koju znam 'gle, odustajem od rba, zaba ce mi omoguciti e-banking, a zbilja sam se trudio to s vama sloziti, ali niste htjeli'
<ivoks> obruT: ma sve banke rade isto
<Mmike> (u isto to doba je Hypo banka trazila - ie4) :)
<ivoks> obruT: pkcs11 i hardver radi.
<Mmike> ivoks, pricekaj pon/uto :)
<ivoks> obruT: ono sto ne radi je java applet koji zeli bas c:\windows\system32\nesto.dll
<ivoks> tak da to e-bankarstvo ne radi niti na svim windowsima (onima koji imaju d:\windows ili c:\win200 i sl)
<obruT> ok... to se sigurno da slozit :)
<ivoks> naravno da se da
<ivoks> razgovarao sam ja s likom koji je to radio za RBA i Finau
<ivoks> finu
<ivoks> FINA-u
<ivoks> whatever
<ivoks> kaze 'da, radi, bez problema; samo banka mora pokazati interes i platiti'
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> taj lik je napravio aplikaciju tako da je zahardkodirao path?
<ivoks> ta firma, da
<Mmike> treba ih streljat, sve, jednog po jednog :)
<ivoks> ako si otvoris java konzolu
<Mmike> a taj nesto.dll je nesto sto aplikacija instalira, ili?
<ivoks> prilikom otvaranja appleta, vidjeti ces
<ivoks> da, njihova aplikacija to instalira
<Mmike> pa onda nije be
<Mmike> bed
<Mmike> doduse, korisniku ce bit malo cudno sto uz instalirane windoze na D:\WINXP sad najednom ima i C:\WINDOWS\....
<Mmike> pa kad obrise to prestat ce mu raditi ezaba ili sto vec
<Mmike> pa ce reinstalirati, i sve 5
<Mmike> al 'svejedno bih ih tuko po koljenima
<ivoks> mozda se moze overridat, ne sjecam se
<ivoks> al... trazi odredjeni dll i mozes ga hebat
<Mmike> pa jel' dll dio aplikacije?
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> ideja za ubuntu-hr post
<Mmike> prvoaprilski
<Mmike> potrebita :)
<sale> trebali smo nesto staviti na ubuntu-hr.org. Nakon fedora-hr i redizajna web stranice prije par godina, tesko je smisliti nesto bolje :-)
<sale> u ono je bas bio ulozen trud
<Mmike> Mozda samo 'sutra je prvi april, ne dajte da vas nasamare'
<ivoks> evo..
<ivoks> 'Zbog ljubomore otkazujemo svaku suradnju s HULK-om. Nikada im necemo oprostiti sto su doveli g. Marka prije nas'
<Mmike> heh :)
<Mmike> Mozda 'potukli se ivoks i igustin' :)
<Mmike> svadja prerasla iz 'python vs perl' :)
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> a ubuntu-hr u ovoj tragicnoj situaciji stoji uz svog predsjednika :)
<obruT> mislim bilo kakva svadja python vs perl je bezveze jer sve se zna :)
<Mmike> igustin, what you say? :)
<Mmike> obruT, jelda :)
<igustin> ROTFL :D
<igustin> ispravak
<igustin> 13:58 < ivoks> a ubuntu-hr u ovoj tragicnoj situaciji stoji uz svog *teško ozlijeđenog* predsjednika :)
<igustin> btw, jel' netko koristi OCS Inventory NG?
<Mmike> jok
<Mmike> mi koristimo neki drugi kufer
<Mmike> megapreogroman
<Mmike> al' nelos
<Mmike> neznam kako se zove
<igustin> megapreogroman-ng.tar.gz?
<igustin> ;)
<ivoks> OCS je napravila francuska vojska, ne?
<igustin> ne znam, al' neki FR jesu
<ivoks> upoznao sam par likova iz te zajednice
<ivoks> bili na nekom UDS
<Mmike> igustin, sad pitao, to je inhouse nesto
<igustin> Mmike: :O
<rsedak> jutar
<Mmike> zdravo, robertius maximus
<rsedak> Ave Mmikemaximus 
<Mmike> eto jos jednog  veselja s mysql replikacijom
<Mmike> imas master, imas slave
<Mmike> master je u stanju raditi 100 insertova u sekundi, simultano (recimo da idu u 100 razlicitih tablica)
<Mmike> slave ce ih uvijek izvrsavati sekvencijalno
<Mmike> rsedak, joomla ne ide nikako na postgres?
<igustin> Mmike: kako ne? pa imaš source... :P
<rsedak> zamisljeno je da ima konektor, ali jos nisam vidio u praksi, daj da pogledam za 1.6
<rsedak> mysql :-)
<Mmike> igustin, sodd off you provokator :) idi se malti s ivoksom dalje! :)
<Mmike> mlati, to jest :)
<Mmike> rsedak, njah
<Mmike> osudjen sam na propast :(
<Mmike> TehniÄ<U+008D>ka
<Mmike> :(
<rsedak> http://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/Joomla!
<rsedak> skidam zasnji 1.6.1
<igustin> Mmike: a bar danas... :P
<ivoks> a jesu ovi bosanci...
<ivoks> mi kazemo jedan hrvat tri stranke
<ivoks> ali oni to zive
<ivoks> nogometni savez ima predsjednistvo, cak tri predsjednika
<igustin> pitao Adnana Hodžića (DebConf11) koji su oni prank napravili...
<igustin> kaže...
<igustin> "ma kakvi ovdje svako svakog zajebaje na dnevnoj osnovi pa nam prvi april nista ne znaci :)"
<rsedak> Joomla 1.6.1 jos uvijek ne podrzava postgreql by default
<Mmike> rsedak, vidim da je connector u tijeku, budem probao vidjeti kako to radi...
<rsedak> probaj, ako zapnes samo pitaj
<rob||> koji format datuma koristi lua za conky?
<rsedak> yyyy-mm-dd?
<rob||> %I
<rob||> pise mi Tra 01 2011
<rob||> a zelim da pise 01 Tra(moze i Travanj 2011
<rob||> pronasao ... u conkyrc je to
<rob||> lijepo izgleda sat :)
<rob||> jos moram urediti ostalo
<ivoks> igustin: nisam dobio nikakav odgovor na ono pitanje
<ivoks> http://linux.slashdot.org/story/11/04/01/1212219/Debian-OpenSUSE-Arch-Gentoo-and-Grml-Merge
<ivoks> bit ce da smrdim :)
<dodobas> jmeter any1?... nesto proucavam
<Mmike> dodobas, jesam ja, prije
<Mmike> s tomcatom nesto
<dodobas> lagano se odusevljevam s jmeterom
<dodobas> je sintetika i to... ali opet :)
<Mmike> a neznam
<Mmike> ja nisam bio presretan
<Mmike> javila mi se zaba
<Mmike> vele, eto, drago nam je da cemo uspostaviti suradnju, hvala sto ste spremni se baviti ezabom na MacOSX :)
<igustin> Mmike: izdajico :P
<rsedak> Mmikekad si kupio Mac i koji?
<rsedak> Mmike kad si kupio Mac i koji?
<Mmike> rsedak, nisam, i nikoji :)
<Mmike> ne pada mi napamet :)
<rsedak> ;-)
<igustin> btw, izborne liste ažurirane u skladu sa zaprimljenim kandidaturama i prijedlozima ;)
<rsedak> igustin: svaka cast ove godine za tri dobre vijesti :-) rsedak@0.192.16.1.24 :-)
<igustin> rsedak: nisu sve moje ;)
<rsedak> bez obzira, zakon su .-)
<igustin> je, samo sad me floodaju :/
<igustin> "zašto mene nema", "zašto sam ja tako nisko"... :S
<rsedak> :-)
<rsedak> update update :-)
<igustin> trudim se, jedva stižem :)
<igustin> tek se sad vidi "jbt, kol'ko nas ima" :D
<igustin> samo je trebalo stavit političku udicu za mjesto u Saboru :-)))
<rsedak> Kad se isplati biti Saborski zastupnik :-)
<Mmike> o idijota koji je 'stable' stavio u sources.list
<hbogner> pozdrav
<hbogner> dodobas, si vidio ovu plocu: http://www.satsignal.eu/ntp/Sure-GPS.htm
<hbogner> http://www.leapsecond.com/pages/MG1613S/
<jelly-home> Mmike: to je bio nesretni default do etcha
<jelly-home> (uključivo)
<Mmike> jeps
<Mmike> i netko misli da je to 'bas fensi'
<jelly-home> stvar je vrlo jednostavna -- promijenis root password, maknes svima sudo i velis da ti se jave
<jelly-home> na flyu smo imali lijepi /MEMO file koji je bio svojevrsni change management, i svi iz root grupe su pisali unutra kad bi nesto promijenili
<hbogner> jelly-home, to je ok kad se svi sjete unutra napisati kaj su radili
<jelly-home> ako neko nes promijeni bez da veli, leti iz root grupe
<hbogner> heh, a kad root of the roots to zaboravi :D
<jelly-home> nije bilo jednom da se neko cudi kad vise nemre do roota :-)
<Mmike> jelly-home, a da
<Mmike> u idealnom svijetu :)
<Mmike> tu ima 1000+ servera i 10 admina
<Mmike> i tak, nekad netko 'zaboravi' kaj je napravio di :)
<Mmike> jelly-home, sto je na solarisu ekvivalent /etc/fstaba?
<jelly-home> vfstab
<Mmike> jelly-home, thnx
<SilverSpace> jucer izasla beta a danas vec hrpa nadogradnji
<jelly-home> naravno
<jelly-home> beta sluzi tome da se nadje hrpa bagova
<SilverSpace> da skvadra navalila vjerovatno
<jelly-home> za androidashe http://www.reghardware.com/2011/04/01/app_of_the_week_wink_o_meter/
<Freyr> Ljudi javio mi se grof malo prije
<jelly-home> reche on i nestade
#ubuntu-hr 2011-04-02
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> 4nesto za obruT http://is.gd/7nWquE :)
<rob||> hahaha ..... netko iz morha gledao moj forum pa ga je bad behavior blokirao :))
<rob||> torijski reaktor
<rob||> odem dodati ip na whitelistu od morha :)
<xskydevilx> Upravo instaliram Ubuntu 10.10 i kad dođem do dijela za odabiranje gdje instalirati Ubuntu pomjerim slider na 50 GB i onda dobijem poruku "An error occurred while writing the changes to the storage devices.  The resize operation has been aborted." Zna li netko zašto se ovo dešava?
<darkwood> poz
<darkwood> kako da promijenim username korisniku? :D
<darkwood> i kako da zaustavim auth.logiranje pa da obrisem taj log, pa da pokrenem opet :)
<MmikeMRMA> darkwood, a?
<Mmike> darkwood, passwd ?
<darkwood> hmm, ja bi htio promjenit username
<darkwood> useru
<Mmike> pa da
<Mmike> kazes: passwd user
<Mmike> naravno, kao root
<Mmike> ili
<Mmike> odes na system->administration->users and groups
<Mmike> nadjes usera, kliknes, kazes 'change password'
<Mmike> kapish? :)
<darkwood> hmm, kuzim
<darkwood> samo, jel to bi radilo i za debian? :D
<darkwood> ova prva metoda bi trebala
<Mmike> jeps
<Mmike> prva metoda ce raditi i za debian 
<Mmike> man passwd
<Mmike> preporucam svakako
<Mmike> nije puno za citati, a dobro je za znati
<darkwood> e, ali ti si me krivo shavio
<darkwood> *shvatio
<darkwood> ja imam recimo usera bingo
<darkwood> i promijeno bi njegov username
<darkwood> login ili kak vec se to zove
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> fakat
<Mmike> ne citam, sorry :)
<Mmike> to je malo komplikovanije
<Mmike> probaj usermod
<Mmike> ali
<Mmike> zasto bi to radio?
<Mmike> misilm
<Mmike> ako user nema postavki nikakvih lakse je mozda obrisati usera i napraviti novog
<darkwood> k :D
<Mmike> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-change-rename-user-name-id/
<Mmike> npr :)
<darkwood> thx, budem isprobo
<darkwood> nego, recimo kad pogledam TOP
<darkwood> u njemu imam dosta sleeping procesa
<darkwood> jel mogu ikako vidjet koji su to
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> vjerojatno da, al' zasto te to brine?
<darkwood> pa recimo, server load mi je 10 :D
<darkwood> kad ubijem SQL se spusti na 1
<darkwood> i sleeping procesi padaju
<Mmike> sleeping procesi nemaju veze
<Mmike> naime
<Mmike> svi procesi su sleeping
<Mmike> osim onih koji se trenutno izvrsavaju
<darkwood> aha
<Mmike> pojednostavljeno receno:
<Mmike> procesor moze izvrsavati samo jedan proces
<Mmike> u jednom trenutku
<Mmike> a linux kernel se brine da ih 'rotira'
<darkwood> kuzim
<Mmike> pa se tebi kao korisniku (i aplikacijama i svemu) cini kao da rade istovremeno
<Mmike> e, oni koji se trenutno ne izvrsavaju su 'sleeping'
<darkwood> onda me ocito sql zeza
<Mmike> :) ok, jako sam pojednostavnio, al' kuzis briju :)
<darkwood> cim ga ugasim, load sa 10 padne na 1-2
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> koji sql?
<darkwood> mysql
<Mmike> a koliki ti je iowait dok se to desava?
<darkwood> heh, kak to vidjet
<Mmike> top
<darkwood> ugasio sam i apache i sql
<Mmike> Tasks: 245 total,   2 running, 243 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie
<Mmike> Cpu(s): 30.5%us,  4.2%sy,  0.3%ni, 64.4%id,  0.6%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
<Mmike> daklem, ovo cpu(s)
<Mmike> prvi postotak je user, drugi je system, treci je nice, cetvti je idle, peti je wait
<darkwood> sad je
<darkwood> Cpu(s):  0.0%us,  0.0%sy,  0.0%ni, 69.3%id,  4.5%wa,  0.0%hi, 26.2%si,  0.0%st
<Mmike> sad ne radi sql?
<darkwood> ne
<darkwood> otvorio sam novi sheel
<darkwood> jer sam u starom instaliro elinks
<Mmike> ajde pokreni: vmstat 1 10
<darkwood> pa mi se nije micalo
<Mmike> i pejstaj sto ti da na pastebin
<darkwood> a cim sam ugasio SQL
<darkwood> je prosla instalacija u sekundi
<Mmike> (trebat ce mu 10 sekundi da proradi)
<Mmike> vjeorojatno ti je io prema diskovima ubijen
<Mmike> jel' ima sanse da me pustis da se spojim gore, brze ce tako biti?
<Mmike> samo moram na wc prvo :)
<darkwood> http://pastebin.com/7w1iGAmv
<darkwood> dao bi ti ja, ali nesmijem + zelim naucit :DD
<darkwood> tako najblje ucim
<Mmike> aj sad isto, al' dok ti je upaljen mysql?
<darkwood> evo, sekund
<darkwood> ok, aj sacekamo da malo se starta to
<darkwood> evo, load je poceo rast
<darkwood> sad je vec na 8 :D
<darkwood> 9.99
<SilverSpace> dan
<darkwood> evo, sad je ovako
<darkwood> http://pastebin.com/U434pAtf
<SilverSpace> sale: jes tu
<darkwood> load je 11
<darkwood> varira od 11-13 :/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jeste prebacili forum
<SilverSpace> tj. slozili
<Mmike> darkwood, ok, sad imas: mysqladmin processlist
<Mmike> vidi koji kveriji se vrte i koliko traju
<Mmike> mozes upaliti i mysql slow log (google for it)
<Mmike> i vidjeti koji su kveriji spori
<Mmike> kad ih nadjes, oderi 'explain' nad njima i vidi zasto su spori
<Mmike> dal' ti treba index kaki di ili sto vec
<Mmike> to je tvoja neka aplikacija ili sto?
<darkwood> ma gore je forum
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jok, bed je s nasim slovima, moram prepraviti import skriptu a necu stici prije navecer
<darkwood> i jos jedan announcer :D
<Mmike> darkwood, pa kaki forum ti je to? :) 
<darkwood> a dosta se vrti po sqlu
<darkwood> i bittorent announce :)
<Mmike> ha cuj :)
<Mmike> mozda je to ok da je tako i nemre bolje :)
<Mmike> mora d aodem
<Mmike> pa se cujem okasnije
<darkwood> hehe, hvala
<darkwood> uff, ima netko da kuzi rad sa mysql-om preko shella :D
<SilverSpace> dobar dobar ovaj natty
<sale> howdy
<sale> SilverSpace: trebao si me?
<sale> SilverSpace: imas nekim slucajem nas logo u transparent png-u ili nekom slicnom formatu?
<sale> trebat ce nam za forum
<SilverSpace> sale: mislim da ima u svg
<SilverSpace> potrazim
<sale> SilverSpace: super, thx. Ako nades, slobodno sibni mailom
<SilverSpace> sale: je mogu ovo stavit na stranicu http://silverspace.bshellz.net/
<sale> SilverSpace: koje, sto tocno?
<SilverSpace> neka klikaju kad ih vec svaki dan  sopam
<SilverSpace> f1 logo
<sale> aaa, da, mozes :-)
<SilverSpace> dobro se uklopio
<SilverSpace> :))
<sale> yup :-)
<SilverSpace> sale: crko mi disk mamicu mu 
<SilverSpace> ali pronaso sam logo
<SilverSpace> sva sreca kaj je ostao na serveru od kada sam ga slozio 
<SilverSpace> sale: http://silverlinux.org/logo/
<SilverSpace> biraj kaj ti treba
<sale> SilverSpace: svaka cast, thx!
<SilverSpace> jebemti disk
<SilverSpace> uopce se ne vrti
<SilverSpace> mi trc
<darkwood> kad pokrenem
<darkwood> htop, zast mi 4 na 100%, http://i51.tinypic.com/29dd9o7.png
<lose> vecer
<lose> ima li koga
#ubuntu-hr 2011-04-03
<darkwood> jel ima kojim slucaju nekoga da se kuzi i onaj apache preforker :D
<alyosha> aloo ljudi...vratia se Å iime
<alyosha> :D
<darkwood> di je bija?
<alyosha> vratia se jutros!
<alyosha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7b96uf5DOXg
<Mmike> nj?
<Mmike> preforker?
<Mmike> what what?
<darkwood> ej
<darkwood> a za apache :D
<darkwood> znaci mam oko
<darkwood> 80 rekvestova po sekundi
<darkwood> pa bi trebo podesit neki kak spada omjer svih onih postavki kod preforka
<darkwood> ma nema veze, dosta je bilo za danas, idem spavat
<darkwood> ln ljudi
<sale> rob||: trebao si me?
<hbogner> pozdrav
<dodobas> jmeter
<dodobas> crap... previse prozora
<MmikeMRMA> ? :)
<dodobas> Mmike: a skuzio da u jednom trentku, iz razloga sto se i aplikacija i test vrte na jednom racunalu
<dodobas> jmeter ne moze generirati dovoljno zahtijeva za aplikcaiju
<Mmike> jeps
<Mmike> ja sam ga prestao koristiti zato sto je pre spor
<dodobas> pa cu morati sutra neku kemiju slagati
<dodobas> def. prespor?
<Mmike> pa skuzio sam da mi ne generira realno stanje
<Mmike> tj, ne moze opteretiti sustav koji testiram kako spada
<Mmike> (nota bene, to je bilo pred 3-4 godine, neznam kakvo je stanje sada)
<dodobas> onda nisi dobro slozio test ili...
<dodobas> moras distribuirati workload
<Mmike> distribuirati na sto?
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> skuzio sam da mi je lakse uzeti ab i ine alate, plus malo pythona i basha, i napraviti svoje testove
<dodobas> vise klijenata pa 
<darkwood> pozdrav!
<dodobas> koliko sam skuzio moze pokrenuti jmeter-servere pa ih onda kontrolirati 
<Mmike> ma moze cuda, da
<Mmike> al' velim
<Mmike> nekako mi nije leglo :)
<Mmike> neki blog napisi :)
<dodobas> bio si lijen :)
<Mmike> uvijek sam lijen :)
<Mmike> dobar programer mora biti lijen, ne-lijencina pise kod iznova, jer je vrijedan te radisan, pa mu nije bed to :)
<Mmike> lijencina se potrudi da stvari radi samo jednom i nikad vise :)
<dodobas> i samo za taj slucaj :D
<Mmike> odem sad usisavat, taj dio jos nisam skuzio kako dobro refaktorizirati :)
<Mmike> Poklanjam Samsungov Syncmaster 551s monitor. CRT, dakako.
<jelly-home> po principu "uzmi nosi"
<rsedak> Mike :-) ping
<Mmike> rsedak, pong
<rob||> mogu li kako printati emailove koji mi dolaze na gmail a imaju odredjenu email adresu ili rijec?
<rob||> automatski
<rob||> znaci svakih 10-ak minuta skripta provjeri ima li takav email na gmailu i ako ima isprinta ga
<HmmZ0r> printat na printer ?
<HmmZ0r> ili ispisivat ?
<Mmike> hmhmhm
 * Mmike ide na biciklo
<HmmZ0r> rob||: perl frende ima na netu primjera 
<rob||> HmmZ0r, da na printer, ponekad ima i pdf, doc ili xml .... budem pogledao .. hvala 
<rob||> susjedu skupljam mailove od lions kluba
<rob||> pa kad mu nesto dodje isprintam i odnesem
<rob||> nema racunalo
<rob||> e sada bi ja da kad me nema doma sam komp isprinta email
<rob||> i attachment ako ga ima
<rob||> :D
<rob||> lijenost ;)
<HmmZ0r> vidi jebiga, morat ces kucat za to
<HmmZ0r> sto god odaberes :P
<HmmZ0r> sto nemos neki rul napravit za to i ostavit stroj upaljen :P
<rob||> stroj i printer jesu non stop upaljeni
<rob||> samo ne znak kako napraviti to ... gledao sam gmail filter ali nema nis korisno
<HmmZ0r> ma imas u nekom mail klijentu
<HmmZ0r> npr muttu ili sl
<HmmZ0r> i u njemu slozis sto trebas
 * Mmike bi neki route kalkulator al' za bicikle
<Mmike> rob||, procmail
<Mmike> s procmailom mozes pokupiti mail s gmaila
<Mmike> i pokrenuti printanje
<Mmike> malo ces morati skriptirati
<rob||> ok .. hvala
 * Mmike ode do maksimira
<Mmike> wish me luck :)
<darkwood> moze help, ako netko zna, gledam ovaj HTOP
<darkwood> i svakih 2-3 sata mi meorija raste
<darkwood> sad je na 5.1/8 Giga
<darkwood> jel se moze kak to ocistit? :D
<hbogner> reboot :D
<darkwood> nema neki .sh :D
<darkwood> kad prekoracim memoriju, onda se pocinje koristiti swap mem?
<hbogner> pa kaj radis da trosis toliko memorije?
<hbogner> sad jel to used ili cached
<darkwood> a imam forum i vrtim tracker XD
<darkwood> jucer sam se zajebavo
<darkwood> ali sad sam skuzi, moc preforka
<jelly-home> darkwood: nema potrebe cistiti.
<darkwood> to sam podesio, jel ima itko iskustva s tim, da mi da neke kak spada varijable
<hbogner> darkwood, dobro ti jelly-home kaze
<hbogner> nemas kaj cistiti
<darkwood> malo sam citao sve te dokumentacije, ali neznam kako bi mi bilo najbolje
<darkwood> jer mi je cudno da memorija uvijek raste i raste :D
<jelly-home> http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesi krenuo
<darkwood> odlicno, hvala
<hbogner> darkwood, ljudi znaju i kreirati ram particije jer im je to brze od citanja sa diska :D
<darkwood> ovo su moje prefork postavke kod apachea, pa ako netko ima volje i znanja da mi predlozi neki optimum, http://pastebin.com/waGbwhvp
<dru||d> uspio sam promjeniti polozaj ikona u unity launcheru :)
<jelly-home> <asg> hehe, Kimi Raikkonen will be participating in a NASCAR truck race here in Charlotte next month ... my how they have fallen.
<SilverSpace> dru||d: ??
<SilverSpace> pa da se to
<dru||d> nisam znao kako u jaunty-u promjeniti raspored ikona
<dru||d> pokušavao drag&drop ali ne ide
<SilverSpace> aha ne u traci 
<SilverSpace> ljevoj
<dru||d> gconf-editor
<dru||d> da
<SilverSpace> mene zajebavao dropbox nikako da ikonu u trey pokaze
<dru||d> evo ja bas instalirao i meni prikazuje
<dru||d> nautilus-dropbox
<SilverSpace> ja morao rucno dodati ikone u themu
<SilverSpace> mada su bile instalirane 
<SilverSpace> ali ni jedna thema nije ih htjela potegnuti
<SilverSpace> cudno
<SilverSpace> locate dropboxstatus-logo.svg
<SilverSpace> daj mi di ti je ikona
<SilverSpace> dru||d: daj vidi di je ikona kod tebe
<SilverSpace> locate dropboxstatus-logo.svg
<SilverSpace> jedino prvo moras updejtat bazu
<SilverSpace> sudo updatedb
<dru||d> http://img864.imageshack.us/img864/1233/prikazzaslona1.png
<dru||d> a to :D
<SilverSpace> put do ikone
<SilverSpace> :)
<dru||d> sad cu samo da zavrsi updatedb
<SilverSpace> mislim da je tvoja png
<dru||d> /usr/share/icons/ubuntu-mono-dark/apps/22/dropboxstatus-logo.svg
<dru||d> /usr/share/icons/ubuntu-mono-dark/apps/24/dropboxstatus-logo.svg
<dru||d> /usr/share/icons/ubuntu-mono-light/apps/22/dropboxstatus-logo.svg
<dru||d> /usr/share/icons/ubuntu-mono-light/apps/24/dropboxstatus-logo.svg
<SilverSpace> da vidis tu ih kod mene nije bilo
<SilverSpace> locate dropboxstatus-logo.png
<SilverSpace> daj i to
<dru||d> /home/robi/.icons/Macbuntu-10.10/icons/Macbuntu-Icons/status/16/dropboxstatus-logo.png
<dru||d> /home/robi/.icons/Macbuntu-10.10/icons/Macbuntu-Icons/status/22/dropboxstatus-logo.png
<dru||d> /home/robi/.icons/Macbuntu-10.10/icons/Macbuntu-Icons/status/24/dropboxstatus-logo.png
<SilverSpace> ja morao rucno dodati 
<SilverSpace> bas cudno 
<dru||d> radi sada?
<SilverSpace> ali i na netu vidim da ih ima dosta kaj im nece prikazati
<SilverSpace> da sad radi kad sam ih dodao u ubuntu-mono-dark
<dru||d> cudno
<dru||d> kako si instalirao paket?
<dru||d> preko apt-get/aptitude ili si skinuo s dropboxa paket
<SilverSpace> skinuo najnoviji 
<dru||d> ja skinuo s dropboxa
<dru||d> pa dpkg -i
<SilverSpace> da i ja
<dru||d> cudno
<SilverSpace> ali nisam jedini ima ih dosta
<SilverSpace> dropbox forum je pun po tom pitanju
<SilverSpace> sa razlicitim rijesenjima 
<SilverSpace> :)
<dru||d> Posjeta: 1135 u 3 dana ... bebe pricaju :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> dru||d: jel se pokazuje tebi ubuntuOne u tray
<SilverSpace> ikona
<dru||d> u trayu ne .... samo s lijeve strane
<dru||d> koristi li netko mobitel za gmail password recovery?
<CrazyLemon> koristio sam ja za nešto slično
<dru||d> koji oblik broje mora biti?
<dru||d> +3859XXXXXXX
<dru||d> 003859XXXXXXX
<CrazyLemon> ne treba bit taj oblik..jer ti tak al tak izabereš svoju državu
<dru||d> aha
<CrazyLemon> i kasnije samo broj mobitela..brez prefixa
<dru||d> znaci 0971234567
<dru||d> ili bez nule?
<CrazyLemon> sa nulom
<dru||d> sale, si tu
<dru||d> Connection Problems :D
<alyosha> ma di si CrazyLemon 
<alyosha> :D
<SilverSpace> dru||d: cackao sam malo po ikonama i vidio da su ikone u ubuntu-mono-dark
<SilverSpace> a znam da je to prije pokazivalo
<dru||d> ja u trayu imam xchat, dropbox, zvuk, mail/chat/objava, sat i to
<dru||d> grrrr ... sto se to desava naserveru
<SilverSpace> ?
<SilverSpace> kojem
<dru||d> ne radi mi stranica a i jos par njih na serveru
<dru||d> www.mojportal.com.hr , www.cirrus.hr , www.prestige-glamour.info
<dru||d> proradilo :D
<dru||d> nesto zastucalo bit ce
<dru||d> najprije se nije moglo spojiti na bazu
<dru||d> a onda chrome ne moze naci adresu
<dru||d> uvjek imam fobiju od spammera
<dru||d> :D
<dru||d> kad su mi jednom napali forum i zastopali ga
<dru||d> koristi netko smf?
<dru||d> koristim Level 1 Caching
<dru||d> pa me zanima trebam li staviti koji flag pod Memcache settings da mi trosi manje bandwidtha
<sale> dru||d: nikakav, jer na serveru nemas memcached :-)
<dru||d> sale, a zasto mi onda pise SMF has detected that your server has Memcached installed.
<dru||d> :)
<sale> a zasto bi ti vjerovao smf-u? :-)
<dru||d> :)
<dru||d> i to sto kazes
<sale> dru||d: bio si me trebao danas, jucer?
<dru||d> jesam, za ovaj cache te htio pitati 
<dru||d> kako radis?
<dru||d> kad cemo na cugu? 
<dru||d> ja na godisnjem :D
<dru||d> u sreijdu pocinjem raditi :'(
<dru||d> gotov godisnji
<dru||d> na svu srecu to od lani :D
<dru||d> jos mi je ostalo 30 dana od ove godine ;)
<sale> dru||d: blago tebi, ja sam rascijepan izmedu posla i faxa :-)
<dru||d> :)
<dru||d> uci, uci, da ne zavrsis u zatvoru kao ja :)
<dru||d> LOL:))
<sale> lol, dobra :-)
<dru||d> 700 MB prometa vec potrosio ..... moram poslati stanetu mail da mi ga zduplira :D
<dru||d> koliko ima on bandwidtha na raspolaganju?
<sale> eh, to je povjerljiva informacija. Pitaj njega ;-)
<dru||d> :)
<darkwood> sugavi iskon i njihovi bridge ruteri :/
<jelly-home> bridge routeri?
<darkwood> da
<darkwood> frend mi ima onaj iskon, tv i internet
<darkwood> i kada se spoji na net
<darkwood> ne radi wlan
<darkwood> samo moze biti jedna konekcija
<jelly-home> darkwood: bridge opcija se koristi samo za CARNet
<dru||d> ja imam iskon trio i meni radi komp preko lan-a, i dva mobitela preko wlana istovremeno
<jelly-home> to vec ima smisla
<darkwood> pa da, za carnet
<darkwood> ali ja domam imam carnet
<darkwood> pa nemam bridge mode
<darkwood> taj carnet isto ufuran
<darkwood> prvo glume s torrentima, pa preskupim hr domenama
<darkwood> mi uvijek u hr imamo neke genijalce koje nitko ne razumije...
<jelly-home> darkwood: samo hocu reci da se pita iskon, sve bi izgledalo isto i manje problema sa provisioningom, ali je carnet inzistirao na PPPoE/bridge
<darkwood> hmm, otkud ti to
<darkwood> kako onda ja na optimi nemam
<darkwood> na iskonu imaju, a na optimi ne
<jelly-home> darkwood: to je dobro pitanje
<darkwood> recimo, ako pitas na carnetov helpdesk, oni kazu da nisu nista uvjetovali
<darkwood> mada, ljudi koji tam rade nemaju pojima... :)
<jelly-home> mda, ali meni su kolege rekli da je bridge tu zbog carnetovog (sad ne znam dal tehnickog ili policy) uvjeta
<darkwood> cudno je sve to, fala bogu da sam na optimi + sto su mi dali dlink ruter koji ej kak spada
<darkwood> heh, pokvareni telefon :)
<jelly-home> taj bridge mod je nepotrebna komplikacija
<darkwood> ma da, uzas
<darkwood> a taj carnet ako vec dava usluge, nek bude kak spada
<darkwood> isto ne kuzim te njihove fore za torrente
<darkwood> pa skidam ih bez problema, sa skinem na seedbox pa potegnem
<darkwood> dobro da mi jos ne blokiraju ftp
<darkwood> mada, kako citam, doci ce novi zakon u HR prema kojem ce ISP moci blokirat promet koji trosi previse resursa
<darkwood> citaj, torrenti i skidanja
<darkwood> te ih usmjeriti prema onima koji one odrede, citaj blesavi IPTV i VOIP
<jelly-home> ja sam na carnetu samo na rezervnom linku, a prek Tele2CARNet bas i ne skida torrente pa ne znam o cem se radi
<darkwood> pa sve sta je povezano sa carnetom, zeza u vezi torrenta, salji ti na mail opomene
<darkwood> i onda ti blokiraju net
<darkwood> ali to mislim da vrijedi samo za public trackere :D
<jelly-home> to rade i ostali provideri, ali obicno prvih par puta samo dobis opomenu
<darkwood> mislis, meni su na optimi rekli da sta se njih tice nije problem, ali da iskon zeza
<darkwood> to su me bas upozorili :D
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> opet skripta pokupila susjedovu cestu http://www.openstreetmap.org/?way=76533541
<ivoks> ah, dalmacija :)
<SilverSpace> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51hsVADzAtL._AA300_.jpg
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kaj si bio na moru
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> sad sam dosao :)
<SilverSpace> taman sam htio kupit http://zareason.com/shop/Ubuntu-Case-Badges.html a ne salju za hr :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.davestechsupport.com/blog/images/ubuntubadge1.png
<SilverSpace> dobro izgledaju
<SilverSpace> mada je to stari logo
<ivoks> danas je presretac ganjao bijeli porshe na a1
<SilverSpace> jel ga ulovio
<ivoks> pa bio je ispred njega
<ivoks> mislim da ga je pratio do prvog ugibalista :)
<SilverSpace> da onda je
<ivoks> dobio sam novog susjeda na moru
<ivoks> ili mozda susjedu :)
<ivoks> nekako mi se cini da je to divlja gradnja jer se jos prosle godine tamo nije smjelo graditi
<ivoks> veceras cu se smrznuti :/
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim ljude koji na divlje grade
<SilverSpace> a ni drzavu koja to dozvoljava
<SilverSpace> kaj ovi nisu zakasnili za prvi april http://autoklub.jutarnji.hr/nezadovoljni-hamilton-od-slijedece-sezone-vozi-za-red-bull--/936157/
<SilverSpace> kako namjestiti da mi se prozori otvaraju na sredini desktopa a ne u cosku
<SilverSpace> hebeni je prevod u vlc 
<SilverSpace> vrele tipke
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> wtf
<ivoks> kak se resetiraju windowsi preko remote controla?
<ivoks> ah, otkrio
<ivoks> hm...
<ivoks> jos se nije zbutao
<ivoks> bas svega ima na wikipediji
<ivoks> http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pri%C5%A1njak_%28Murter%29
<ivoks> f.y. windows
<SilverSpace> vrijeme je da si kupim nesto jace od dvojezgrenog atoma i intelice
<ivoks> Mmike: kaj radis s bazom? colation nema veze s tim
<hbogner> SilverSpace, nekidan sjeo za komp sa core i7, 12 jezgri i 24 gige rama
<hbogner> i poslje toga za svoj stroj
<hbogner> suza mi krenula na oko
<SilverSpace> hbogner: sad si u depri
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> hbogner: a nisi pitao za cijenu
<hbogner> 15kkn
<SilverSpace> cekam ion
<hbogner> ima i graficku od cca 3-4kkn
<SilverSpace> jos mjesec dana trebam cekati
<hbogner> ali to je radna stanica a ne game stroj
<jelly-home> hbogner: 2 packagea?
<hbogner> jelly-home, ???
<jelly-home> "cpu"a
<hbogner> nope 1 cpu, 6 jezgri, 12 virtualno
<SilverSpace> ovo cekam http://cache.gawker.com/assets/images/4/2009/08/500x_LenovoQ100.jpg
<jelly-home> ah.  hyperthreading, to se ne broji
<hbogner> jelly-home, ali se broji 3.2 gigaherca :D
<jelly-home> hbogner: i "turbo" na 3.5-3.6 ako moze ugasiti koji core jer je idle
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7awAgs2KEY
<hbogner> jelly-home, komp nikad nije idle, vrti procese od po 10 sati konstantno
<SilverSpace> ovo si ni slucajno ne kupiti http://is.gd/ulW6Ky
<SilverSpace> smece
<jelly-home> hbogner: to sto komp nije idle ne znaci da uvijek ima 6 threadova 
<SilverSpace> dva dana se igrao na tome 
<jelly-home> ili 12 ako HT pomaze za taj workload
<hbogner> jelly-home, istina, ali neznam kaj se sve radi na njemu, znam smao ovo kaj mi je frend pokazao u 10 minuta i ispricao
<hbogner> 3d rendering + extra
<jelly-home> uglavnom, ak ima stvari koje se ne mogu paralelizirati, mozes rucno ili automatski ugasiti 1-5 coreova i preostale dodatno klokati
<hbogner> vidis recu cu im
<hbogner> nisam znao da se to moze
<hbogner> nisam radio sa core i procovima
<hbogner> pardon jesam frednu slozio core i5
<hbogner> ali samo slozio
<hbogner> nisam nista dalje istrazivao o tome
<hbogner> kaj se moze i nemoze
<jelly-home> to je zadnja generacija, ovi na sandybridge chipsetu.  Prethodni i5/i7 ne znam dal to imaju
<hbogner> znaci da se par jezgri zgasit i preostale clockat?
<jelly-home> yup
<hbogner> ovo je prosli tjedan slozeno :D
<jelly-home> intel to zove "turbo"
<hbogner> maticna ima turboV softver
<jelly-home> kao oni gumbi na starim PCjima
<hbogner> bas cu sutra reci frednu da pogleda to malo
<SilverSpace> ubiti ovo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nVSEr8A58w
<hbogner> http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=47933 nasao o procu
<hbogner> Max Turbo Frequency 3.46 GHz
<hbogner> joj, to im moram sutra reci
<jelly-home> takodjer, trebaju benchmarkati radi li im softver brze sa HT ili bez.
<jelly-home> neke stvari rade sporije kad je HT ukljucen
<jelly-home> al to je sve sitno, max. 5-20% razlike
<hbogner> 5-20% znaci pola sata do 2 sata na 10 sati :D
<hbogner> jelly-home, thx na informacijama
<hbogner> imas jos savjeta
<jelly-home> nemam, ne bavim se hardverom (osim svakih cca 5 godina ;)
<hbogner> jelly-home, nebavim se ni ja osim kad mi zatreba, slicno kao i ti :D
<jelly-home> skoro sam nadobodno isao kupiti taj ultranovi chipset, srecom pa je bas tih dana izasla vijest da je bagav
<hbogner> ja sam jos na pentium4 procu :D
<SilverSpace> kako prevesti Entire network
<sale> cijela/potpuna/sva mreza
<SilverSpace> sva mreza 
<SilverSpace> to bi bilo to
<SilverSpace> ili mozda Sve mreže
<CrazyLemon> ako je network zašto bi to bile mreže? :)
<SilverSpace> jer se odnosi na mapu u kojoj su sve mreze prikazane
<SilverSpace> CrazyLemon: daj onda predlog
<CrazyLemon> SilverSpace neide mi tako dobro hrvatski da bi mogao dati neki pametan prijedlog :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> nema boljeg prevoda
<SilverSpace> lan network
<SilverSpace> Customize _Toolbar...
<CrazyLemon> neznam je poznajete ovu stranicu http://en.hr.open-tran.eu/    odlična je šta se tiče takvih stvari SilverSpace :)
<CrazyLemon> jel*
<SilverSpace> prilagodi alatnu traku
<SilverSpace> CrazyLemon: :))
<SilverSpace> konacno da nautilus na nesto slici http://slike.hr/slike/p/prikazzaslona1_c6e9d.png
<SilverSpace> ovo bi jednostavno trebalo prevesti Embed Terminal=Terminal  Open an embed terminal=Otvoti terminal
<jelly-home> ael da budem bezobrazan i pitam zasto je "screenshot.png" "prikazzaslona.png" a ne jednostavno "zaslon.png"
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ubiti Slika zaslona
<jelly-home> uf, vrijeme za krevet
<jelly-home> *puf*
#ubuntu-hr 2012-03-26
<Mmike> 4
<dodobas> 16
<Mmike> augmentativno!
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAz1B4kG3u8
<Mmike> jelly-home, imas li ideju kako u bashu napraviti ultra jednostavni TCPsocket server koji bi na 'INFO' odgovorio sa 'OK' a na sve ostalo sa 'WTF'
<jelly> ne koristim bash
<Mmike> opce neznam zakaj forsam taj bash
<Mmike> 10 linija u pythonu i imam sve sto mi treba
<jelly> di si naso ove Swing Republic, bas su dobri
<Mmike> odlicni, da
<Mmike> na swing tecaju :)
<BotaniCar> ovaj jelly je takav car da je to smijesno :) "ne koristim bash"; odjebite :)
<Mmike> eh
<jelly> ?
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar> boGdaj !
<SilverSpace> ubio me vjetar vani 
<SilverSpace> bike i vjetar ne idu zajedno
<BotaniCar> jos jedan zombi :) Oklen vjetar, svega ti, ja na brdu pa ne pushe :)
<SilverSpace> uh puse po Dubravi ko lud
<obruT> SilverSpace: ti to nazivas vjetrom ? :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: ovakav kakav sam zakrzljao po zimi vjetar u prsa nije mi po volji
<hbogner> obruT, pa reko je ko lud, vjetar prvo puse pa se onda ludjacki smije pa ond aopet puse :D
<jelly> ođe puše ki zmaj
<SilverSpace> dobro jutro kolumbo http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/it-osoblje-nema-dovoljno-znanja/114977.aspx
<BotaniCar> A di ce imati, kad ih je pola po bolonji ubralo diplomu :)
<BotaniCar> Usput, zivo me zanima kako to poslovni rukovoditelji ocjenjuju ITjevce iz podruma .. po kosulji ? 
<hbogner> i po uzorku na kravati
<hbogner> ako nemas kravatu -25 bodova
<hbogner> ako imas kravatu +10 ako imas kakva se svidja sefu +25
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: pitanje je koliko su ti "šefovi" uložili da im majstor ima znanje
<hbogner> SilverSpace, sefov stav:"Ulozili, kako to mislis ulozili? Pa oni se moraju sami dalje obrazovati i napredovati. To se ocekuje od njih"
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: silom prilika imam 10+ zigova u radnoj knjizici, u 2 slucaja je u mene ulozeno bilo sto, u 1 je to nesto bilo besplatna edukacija .. go figure 
<SilverSpace> da to isto rade doktorima kakvi bi nam bili doktori
<BotaniCar> isti ? 
<SilverSpace>  :)
<BotaniCar> ne tjeraj me da ti pricam kak mi je tehnicar na rengenu zadnji put jedini ispravno dijagnosticirao kaj mi je , ni doktor koji me tamo poslao, ni onaj koji mora analizirati tehnicareve snimke, vec tehnicar 
<BotaniCar> Idu mi svi i sva na kurac, dodje mi da kupim magisterij 
<jelly> naravno da se ima sve manje znanja kad se placa sve manje edukacija, wtf
<jelly> SilverSpace: ali uzmi u obzir da je ispitivanje provela CompTIA, ciji dohodak dolazi od licenciranja tecajeva i certifikacija
<jelly> tj. radi se o reklami, isto kao i neki dan od Algebre
<jelly> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CompTIA "CompTIA is a provider of professional certifications for the information technology (IT) industry."
<BotaniCar> Velim vam ja da je jelly lik i po ! :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> svakim danom znam da sve manje znam 
 * igustin bi se sad svađao s vama po pitanju ove edukacije, ali nema vremena :(
<SilverSpace> samo znam da sam dudek za mreze to nikada necu nauciti 
<SilverSpace> igustin: :D
<obruT> igustin: eto, vratio sam se iz istre bez da sam ostavio tragove :)
<hbogner> obruT, nemoj da te moram tuc, di su gps tragovi? aaaa?
<hbogner> pogotovo ak si isao biciklom, e onda cu te tuc ako nisi snimio :D
<obruT> nisam vozio, bez brige :)
<obruT> isli smo penjat, prvi dan Rovinj, drugi dan Kompanj (blizu Buzeta)
<hbogner> jos gore, isao si stazama kojima rejtko tko ide i nis ih snimio
<hbogner> pa zatuc cu te cepinom :D
<obruT> jucer fotkano: http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/557312_10151447952735298_11168864_n.jpg
<obruT> tam u Kompanju
<obruT> hbogner: da sam snimao staze, ubili bi me jer smo navratili i na jedno tajno penjaliste :)
<hbogner> ahaaa
<BotaniCar> igustin: mogu to procitati kao "igustin bi se sad svađao s vama po pitanju ove edukacije, ali nema sto dodati" ? :)
 * jelly se pita da li ima igustina na ignore i zasto
 * BotaniCar se smije, glasno, kolege se cude :)
<jelly> a nemam, nego sam ćorav
<dodobas> trolololo
<igustin> lol
<igustin> ne dam se isprovocirati, pričat ćemo još na ovu temu ;)
<igustin> nije da niste u pravo s napisanim, ali priča ima i drugu stranu
<hbogner> he he he
<igustin> afk
<BotaniCar> Je je , sad ces reci kak se poslodavcu ne isplati ulagati jer cim zavrsi ulaganje i stvori strucnjaka, ovaj ode. Ili tako nesto. Naslusao sam se toga, nista ne drzi vodu
<BotaniCar> Jos najgore sto posloprimac moze napraviti je da , kad ipak nagovori poslodavca na neki certifikat ili sto vec, kaze "shefe, ali moram ga obnavljati svakih X godina" :) Ode mast u propast :)
<jelly> to se kaze nakon godinu dana
<BotaniCar> Ako si pametan :) 
<Mmike> eto 
<Mmike> platis frendu rucak/veceru za uslugu 
<Mmike> i onda se on buni jer 'nemre pusit'
<Mmike> pa di to ima
<SilverSpace> :)
 * Mmike ceka reakciju :)
<jelly> mrmlj, storage sa redundantnim kontrolerima, jedan disk krepa i oba kontrolera se rebootaju
<hbogner> Mmike, get over it
<hbogner> frend nikad nije htio s nama u nepusacki birc ili dio birca
<Mmike> kuzis ti
<hbogner> uvjek smo nas 5-6 morali s njim jendim u puacki dio
<Mmike> ja moram robovat njihovom pusenju
<Mmike> frend je kreten, ak nije JEDNOM mogo s vama u nepusacki dio otic
<Mmike> doduse, ja sam pusio pa nemam kaj srat sad
<hbogner> to se zove lokomotiva sindrom
<hbogner> nemre proc trenutak a da dim neizlazi iz tjela
<hbogner> e to bilo prije
<obruT> hbogner: sami ste si krivi... kod nas se ide u nepusacki dio, a ovaj koji pusi, nek izvoli otici van popusit
<hbogner> sad ode3mo u nepusacki dio a 1-2 pusaca nek secu van
<obruT> zbog jednog ovisnika da se drugi truju
<hbogner> obruT, to bilo prije
<obruT> sebicno do besvijesti
<hbogner> sad smo pukli i odjebal to
<hbogner> ako ce pusit nek idu, mi necemo hvala
<BotaniCar> Kaj morate puknut' da se tak dogovorite ? :) 
<hbogner> odes na jednu kavu i imas smrad ko zgariste
<hbogner> BotaniCar, sebicnost, "Onda ja necu s vama!"
<BotaniCar> To bi netkomogao reci i za tvoj dezich :)
<hbogner> e sad vise ni neide s nama
<BotaniCar> kak je sebicno ako ti lik veli da nece s vama ? pa sjebao je sebe, ne vas :)
<dodobas> ok, zasto hebeni chrome ne moze ucitat local resource file:///nesto/negje...
<hbogner> to je kad pokusavas zadrzat staru ekipu na okupu
<hbogner> apcihaaaa
<hbogner> x3
<BotaniCar> :)
<dodobas> ajde chromicari... zasto
<BotaniCar> dodobas: moj moze
<dodobas> BotaniCar: da objasnim bolje... dignes neki http servis koji servira HTML
<dodobas> e sad, jedan od resource-a je na lokalnom disku
<dodobas> razumijem da je to sigurnosti problem... da web stranica pristupa lokalnim resursima
<dodobas> ali daj mi bar mogucnost da to iskljucim
<BotaniCar> programeri .. jel' jedan od preduvjeta za titulu to da budes polovican ? :) 
<ivoks> fora...
<ivoks> s promjenom backgrounda, mijenja se i 'glow' na ikonama u launcheru
<ivoks> ako je background plavkast (vise plave od ostalih boljja), overlay je plavi
<dodobas> https://bitbucket.org/adunstan/json_91/pull-requests .. idem doma... Mmike testiraj :D
<ivoks> zivciraju me ovi web usrecivaci difova koji se prave pametni pa 'detektiraju' promjene u liniji
<ivoks> pa kad je negdje:
<ivoks> vodi funkcija bla bla
<ivoks> a zamijeni se sa:
<ivoks> vodi funkcija1 bla bla
<ivoks> vodi funkcija2 bla bla
<ivoks> vodi funkcija bla bla
<ivoks> kujac vodi... void
<ivoks> uglavnom...
<ivoks> onda ne kaze da su dvije linije ubacene, vec da je od prve ostao prvi dio
<ivoks> pa se 'funkcija bla bla' zamijenila sa 'funkcija1 bla bla'
<ivoks> i na kraju je diff 4 linije, a u stvari je samo 2
<ivoks> 30gpbs preko mobilne mreze
<ivoks> gbps
<SilverSpace> kopam derem mucim se zasto naredba ne radi a ja konj je krivo ispisujem
#ubuntu-hr 2012-03-27
<dodobas> elol
<MmikeDOMA> Loley
<ivoks> ZAGREBAČKA policija izvijestila je kako je jutro oko 7.35 došlo do prometne nesreće u Klaićevoj ulici kod križanja s Kaćićevom te da su dvije osobe ozlijeđene.
<ivoks> opet.
<ivoks> po tko zna koji put.
<dodobas> o da...
<dodobas> kreten iz nekog securitya... prosao kroz crveno... kačićeva
<ivoks> znaci slika na index.hr je od tog dogadjaja
<dodobas> pokupio vozilo... odbacio ga... zavrsilo na krovu ispred one 'stare ciglane'
<ivoks> drugi auto je uletio u cigalnu?
<ivoks> da, to je ta fotka
<dodobas> i bicikl ispod auta...
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/532377_3262732320496_1032867241_3084870_2144424406_n.jpg
<dodobas> navodno se zena uspijela maknuti
<dodobas> hitnoj je trebalo 15tak min
<Mmike> U smjeru zapada promet se ne odvija.
<dodobas> policiji 10
<Mmike> lol :)
<dodobas> ma seru...
<Mmike> a to je bilo pred sat vremena
<dodobas> malo su se guzvali... ali svi su prosli
<ivoks> tamo su svako malo nesrece
<Mmike> dodobas, a ti si bas mogo i fotkat, znas!
<ivoks> a u ciglani su ziher bili profesori
<Mmike> ivoks, to je ono raskrizje drito ispred faksa? 
<ivoks> na jutarnjem druskanju :)
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/images2/nesreckaliceva.jpeg
<ivoks> kaliceva
<ivoks> nesreckaliceva.jpeg
<dodobas> Mmike: nije na meni da slikam :)
<Mmike> http://www.24sata.hr/crna-kronika-news/zagreb-dvoje-ljudi-ozlijeeno-u-sudaru-dva-auta-i-biciklistice-259433
<dodobas> ivoks: taj su cumez zatvorili... ima 6mj
<dodobas> sanitarna
<ivoks> ne cudi me :)
<ivoks> mrzim adsl upload
<BotaniCar> ae ae
<jelly-home> æ
<Mmike> predji na amis :)
<dodobas> ¶
<Mmike> i preseli se blize centrali/dslamu, cemuvec
<dodobas> postani svoj provider :)
<ivoks> kad sam u pizdi materinoj
<ivoks> nema niceg ovdje
<ivoks> al dobro, pocinju nicati zgrade u blizini, pa se nadam da ce operateri zagristi
<Mmike> ivoks, jel' nam treba rsyncd i ftp na ubuntu-hr?
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> otvoren prema svijetu i to sve?
<Mmike> zasto?
<ivoks> zato smo sluzbeni i rsync i ftp mirror
<SilverSpace> jutroooo
<SilverSpace> odoh po novog atoma stigla nova ploca
<SilverSpace> ovi napisali naslov maltene da je biciklista kriv za sudar
<SilverSpace> jao novinarstva
<SilverSpace> nema auta sto je mecka http://is.gd/wuZOXn
<Mmike> ivoks, al', dozvoljavamo anon ftp writeove
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> jedini tko se spaja na ftp je - googlebot :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesi ti bio u dubravi
<Mmike> ne nedavno
<SilverSpace> i opet zaboravio 
<Mmike> bio onaj dan kad sam ti reko da sam zaboravio
<Mmike> al' nisam poslije
<Mmike> al' budem iza 1.4
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> moram papire nove nosit papirologici
<ivoks> put: Access failed: 550 Permission denied. 
<Mmike> ivoks, jap, krivo sam citao. anon_write je disabled
<Mmike> ja bih jos zabranio i lokalnim userima da koriste ftp, zlu ne trebalo
<ivoks> ah...
<ivoks> nekad se na queue u LP-u cekalo i vise od 24h
<ivoks> sad mi sve pocne buildat unutar 10ak minuta
<ivoks> uploadao u 11:17, paket izbuldan do 11:25
<ivoks> previse kave...
<ivoks> https://launchpad.net/builders/titanium/+history
<ivoks> jedan od buildera
<Mmike> blah
<Mmike> jos jedan amazonko se prebacuje k nama :/
<jelly> zvonko amazonko
<Mmike> jos 01293012983123 servera, jos 198273192 "php programera", jos 102983129313 ticketa na sat :/
<dodobas> Mmike: ma znas sto... daj otkaz :P
<ivoks> vjerovali ili ne... ovo postoji: Udruga zagorskih studenata
<Mmike> dodobas, cekam da se kod tebe otvori radno mjestso pa da mozemo skupa postgresat i rucat :)
<ivoks> postgresat :)
<ivoks> dobro da nije 'pa da se mozemo skupa pokresat'
<Mmike> ivoks, zasto novi ubuntuji imaju /run ?
<ivoks> ha?
<dodobas> Mmike: a tesko ces se naviknuti na 800€ mjesecno...
<dodobas> :)
<dodobas> jedino ako je zbog drustva... onda razumijem
<Mmike> dodobas, pa to :)
<Mmike> ivoks, od moje cure komp, zadnji stable ubuntu, ima /run. A /var/run je symlink na /run
<ivoks> nema /run
<ivoks> ah, pardon, gle fakat
<ivoks> ja cak imam i /run/sdp
<ivoks> strasno :)
<Mmike> anti-hadezeovcu
<ivoks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/57297/why-has-var-run-been-migrated-to-run
<ivoks> It's a fairly minor technical change, though presumably people consider
<ivoks> this a bigger political change
<ivoks> ma ne
<ivoks> zbilja? :)
<Mmike> debilno
<ivoks> cilj: / mountan kao RO
<Mmike> ima smisla, da
<Mmike> al' je debilno i dalje :)
<Mmike> tj, debilne su moje skripte koje /var/run i ine tretiraju kao nesto posebno
<Mmike> /tmp → /run/tmp [optional; currently only Debian plans to offer this]
<Mmike> ovome ne vidim svrhu
<ivoks> tmp je isto tmpfs
<ivoks> ili je nekad bio
<Mmike> ovisi
<Mmike> meni nije
<Mmike> /tmp je na disku
<Mmike> samo kaj se brise nakon reboota
<Mmike> /var/tmp/ se ne brise
<Mmike> tja, no dobro, usual rant dok se ne naviknem(o) na promjene
<Mmike> server ima 48GB rama, i lik stavi 12GB swap
<Mmike> i sad se cudi kak je sporo sve
<hbogner> ej vi vozaci, di nabavit krovne nosace za auto?
<hbogner> trebaju mi prvo poprecni da bi na njih stavio nosace za bicikl.
<drj_cro> il tamo di si kupio auto(skuplji su) ili u chromosovom tornju imas jednu firmu koja prodaje bas nosace/mozes ih i iznajmit
<hbogner> drj_cro, sumnjam da bakica od koje sam kupio auto prodaje korvne nosace :D
<hbogner> jel znas kak se zovu ti u chromosu?
<drj_cro> ne.al imaju reklame(dolje su u prizemlju ljevo od glavnog ulaza u chromos)
<drj_cro> si gledao na njuskalu,trenutno ljudi sve i svasta prodaju pa mozda tamo nades dobre a puno jeftinije
<hbogner> da nebi bilo zabune to je onaj chromos na vukovarskoj?
<drj_cro> da
<hbogner> je samo meni trebaju za auto star 15 godina, a ima svakakvih tipova kljesta za spojit na krov
<hbogner> jej, nasao u bjelovaru, ;(
<hbogner> muci me kaj neznam koji sve pasu na moj auto, daewoo nexia, tog nema bas puno, pa nezelim kupit nesto sto nepase
<hbogner> nasao rjesenje :D
<hbogner> halo bing
<hbogner> sjetio se frajera koji se kuzi u aute pa idem preko njega to rjeseavat :D
<drac0> zdravo
<drac0> SilverSpace, jesi mazno memoriju? :)
<SilverSpace> oj
<SilverSpace> drac0: da uzeo sam ram
<drac0> koje sranje da nisu nv ubacili
<drac0> pas mater
<SilverSpace> onaj transcend
<drac0> a i sa intelom je preskupo
<drac0> a rekli su ubaciti nv, sad pak seru da ce na slijedecem modelu ubaciti i nv, jooo
<SilverSpace> ma ne cekam vise nista 
<SilverSpace> das nedas nema druge
<drac0> SilverSpace, bas me zanima kako ce ta tvoja grafa raditi, powervr ???
<drac0> slazem se
<drac0> uvijek tako zakenjaju
<SilverSpace> ploca mi izgleda ok
<hbogner> aaargh, ko mi je kriv kad kupujem kod engleza, kinezi su pouzdaniji
<hbogner> grrr
<hbogner> i jeftiniji
<drac0> hbogner, sta sad tebe hebe? :)
<hbogner> drac0, narucio aluminisku straznju stranicu za samsung, dobio plasticni case
<drac0> :D
<hbogner> lopovi kolonijali
<hbogner> grrr
<drac0> eto sad si dobio svoje :)
<SilverSpace> hbogner: ebay
<hbogner> BLACK ALUMINIUM HARD BACK CASE FOR SAMSUNG GALAXY S PLUS I9001
<hbogner> SilverSpace, da
<SilverSpace> ma na ebay nikad neznas kaj ces dobiti :)
<hbogner> ali sad kad bolje gledam na slici se nevidi aluminij, smao u naslovu
<hbogner> ma to je iz shopa, ne s bida
<hbogner> neda mi se zajebavat s vracanjem, ionako mi treba case
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> ali pise na pakiranju i9000 a u oglasu i9001 :d
<drac0> :)
<hbogner> trebalo bi sve pasati, neznam bas da ima vanjskih razlika
<hbogner> brrr, budala jedna
<hbogner> blah, kombinacija aluminija i plastike
<dodobas> ne znam znacili ovo nekome nesto http://thegarywilson.com/blog/2012/software-metrics-django-case-study/
<dodobas> ima ljepih grafova.. :)
<obruT> dodobas: django je super.... ima dobar ORM
<dodobas> pa da, ali neces ga tako prodati 'sefovima'
<dodobas> moras im pokazat ljepe grafice...
<dodobas> i puno postotaka
<obruT> dovoljno da im posaljem mmikea kao advokata
<obruT> odmah ce prihvatit projekt
<SilverSpace> hjao neda mi se sad komp preslagivati, dosla nova ploca
<hbogner> SilverSpace, budes sutra ...
<jelly> plati nekom klincu da ga preslozi
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jelly: bas
<SilverSpace> ljen sam ko pas
<drac0> :)
<SilverSpace> gasim i odoh to sloziti 
<SilverSpace> bbl
<drac0> sretno :)
<SilverSpace> eh
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> drac0, 3.35%/h
<obruT> SilverSpace: kome se jos bilo sta da doma radit kad je ovako zatoplilo... treba vrtit pedale, penjuckat i to... kakvi kompjuteri
<drac0> hbogner, 1.85%/h :P
<hbogner> obruT, ja ovaj vikend vrtim pedale na moru
<obruT> hbogner: kam planiras ?
<hbogner> drac0, fuuj te bilo gade :D
<drac0> :D
<hbogner> drac0, u biograd, mozda preko novog vinodolskog
<drac0> hbogner, prasio sam samo po angry birds space sitno, to je to
<hbogner> bicikle na krov i do dolje
<hbogner> pa dolje lagano turisticki
<obruT> hbogner: do novog vinodolskog fino onom "novom" cestom od jasenka... prosao samo autom, jako radio bih prebiciklirao
 * drac0 bi isto al nema bike :D
<hbogner> obruT, ako idemo za novi vinodolski onda s eidemo do kolega zapit pa sutradan za biograd :D
<hbogner> sad se bavim nabavom krovnih nosaca
<drac0> ima ko kakav bike kuruzni za prodati? :)
<hbogner> ionako ih planiram uzet
<jelly> drac0: za koju kilazu i visinu
<jelly> ma... zas pitam, nemam ni jedan
<drac0> jelly, 80kg/184
<drac0> :)
<hbogner> kutuzni?
<jelly> znaci nis posebno
<drac0> moram nesto uzeti pas mater
<hbogner> drac0, tebi bar lako izabrat
<hbogner> ima ih ko pljeve
<jelly> noge do poda
<drac0> hbogner, da je barem para ko pljeve :)
<hbogner> drac0, ima i jeftinijih
<hbogner> ja sam morao uzimat nesto otporno
<drac0> gledao sam konu blast iz 2010 jos ih ima
<hbogner> 115kg :D
<hbogner> samo 35 vise od tebe
<drac0> hbogner, pas mater jos si narastao :D
<hbogner> drac0, ne, sad samo u sirinu rastem :D
<drac0> hbogner, treba ti zakonom zabraniti teretanu i frizider :D
<hbogner> e danas sam u novom zagrebu
<hbogner> prvo pola 5 bundek na cugi onda iza 6 u mamuticam kod mehanicara, ...
<hbogner> drac0, neidem u teretanu vec mjesecima
<hbogner> sad samo sjedim i jedem
<obruT> hbogner: ja oko nosaca nisam filozofirao, otisao u biolab i uzeo druge najskuplje i zadovoljan sam, ne treba zalit nikakvih novaca
<hbogner> obruT, prvo moram uzet poprecne pa onda nosace za bicikl
<hbogner> znaci malo veca zahebancija
<obruT> da, ja sam poprecne imao
<SilverSpace> e da nece mi se podic os
<SilverSpace> moram ponovnu instalaciju napraviti
<obruT> nece ti se podic ? da, to zna biti nezgodno...
<SilverSpace> obruT: istina ja sad dva dana zaredom malo okretao pedale :)
<obruT> a ja se dao nafukat, umjesto da sutra odradim bazni trening, nagovorilo me na voznjicu :P
<SilverSpace> obruT: bezbrige ima dobrih guzica po gradu :))
<obruT> krecemo s laganim poslijeposlovnim voznjicama... sutra http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1032043
<obruT> kak se dani budu produzavali tak ce padat i duze voznjice
<SilverSpace> dobar je ovaj komad 
<SilverSpace> malo dosadan
<obruT> dosadno je ak vozis do 25 kmh :)
<obruT> ak vas ima vise i po ravnijim komadima drmate 35+ onda je zanimljivije
<obruT> odnosno, ajd, 30+
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> da ne pretjerujem
<obruT> a uzbrdice su uvijek zabavne, bez obzira na brzinu
<SilverSpace> nizbrdice jos zabavnije 
<obruT> naravno... pogotovo kad si prije toga ima 5+ km uzbrdice :)
<obruT> kad znas da si zasluzio nizbrdicu :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> znam zapadnu dionicu
<hbogner> ima jedna velika uzbrdica na pocetku, sve ostalo ok
<hbogner> istocnu nazad prema zagrebu newznam
<obruT> istocni dio je hupserastiji
<obruT> mi smo sve to oko zg cestom prosli uzduz i poprijeko
<obruT> fora je sto upoznas kraj i sva ta sela... a s cestovnjakom u grupi i nakon posla mozes dosta toga obici
<obruT> kad su duzi dani onda presjecemo prema klinca sela pa i do samobora odemo i nazad prema zg
<obruT> tipa zg - velika jamnicka - kupinec - klinca - galgovo - samobor - zg
<obruT> ak je tko za akciju, uvijek se moze pridruzit, samo nabavite slickove :)
<SilverSpace> ludaci :)
<igustin> ...i ponesite one vrećice za pokupljanje (pseće) kakice
<obruT> bwahahahaha :)
<ahmer83> pozdrav
<ahmer83> trebao bi pomoc oko instalacije usb wireless kartice na ubuntu?
<Mmike> woo, oso lenny
<ahmer83> Im lookin for help to install wireless card driver on ubuntu.
<Mmike> ahmer83, we do speak croatiOn here :)
<Mmike> ahmer83, ne pitaj da pitas, pitaj
<Mmike> dodji s konkretnim problemom
<Mmike> 'hocu ovo, al' ne radi mi jer se desi ovo. Probao sam ovo i ovo, al' ista stvar, greska je ta i ta'
<Mmike> sto vise infoa to veca sansa da ce netko znati pomoci
<ahmer83> u pitanju je Tp linkova TL-WN727N usb kartica
<ahmer83> ndisgtk nisam uspio instalirati jer govori da je interfejs neodgovarajućo
<igustin> backtrack?
<igustin> a, sorry, ubuntu :/
<Mmike> ahmer83, kaj google veli?
<igustin> Larry spava, a Sergej ima MacOSX
<Mmike> igustin,  :)
<igustin> Mmike: kad se ono ženiš? da pazimo kod datuma za DC2012...
<Mmike> igustin, e, nemam pojma. idem bas danas vidjet
<igustin> ? o.O
<SilverSpace> buhhhaaaa bemti sveca kaze mi da nece bootati jer mi os nije odgovarajuci ??
<SilverSpace> 64bitni
<SilverSpace> proc je atom D2700 koji je 64bitni
<obruT> koji chipset ?
<SilverSpace> Southbridge: Intel® NM10 Express
<SilverSpace> a nista 32 bitne moram staviti 
<ivoks> atom nije procesor
<obruT> atom je osnovna cestica
<Astemd> Atom je proc, ha? :D
<SilverSpace> mamicu im sloze plocu sa 64 bitnim procom a ne mozes instalirati 64os
<Astemd> nemojte mi Silvera zezat, iako imam vće drugi Atom (prvi je prdnuo), nisam baš siguran da je to Intelov "najsvjetliji" proizvod
<SilverSpace> kako samo uspiju to napraviti
<SilverSpace> Astemd: pa pusti provokatora :))
<Astemd> :P
<SilverSpace> ali kazu da ploca podrzava i na 32os 4g rama 
 * obruT ima dva (mozda bi se moglo reci i 3) komada i oba rade
<SilverSpace> koji kreteni
<SilverSpace> malo sam razocaran sadd
<obruT> SilverSpace: ja bi reko da nesto krivo radis, al opet... :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=AD2700-ITX&cat=Specifications
<Mmike> jel' mi treba pptp ako zelim vpn?
<ahmer83> skontao sam
<Mmike> super
<Mmike> lijepo da je podijelio s nama
<SilverSpace> ide 32bitna instalacija
<SilverSpace> samo kaj mi ni live cd ne radi bas kak treba
<budz0r> poz
<budz0r> moze li mi netko reci gdje se spremaju postavke keyborad shortcuta
<budz0r> gdje unity to sprema
<budz0r> odnosno dconf
<SilverSpace> budz0r: mislis u koji file
<SilverSpace> o da bacio 600 kunica u vijetar
<SilverSpace> vjetar*
<SilverSpace> ploca ne suraduje sa ubuntu
<chaky> ako je taj vjetar bio kakav lagani povjetarac, mozda tih 600kn jos uvijek mozes uhvatiti :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, hebate sta govoris? :)
<drac0> da te powervr grafa ne zeka haha
<chaky> o drac0
<drac0> oy chaky
<drac0> wassup?
<chaky> flesha li se sto u zadnje vrijeme, a?
<drac0> samo bb
<drac0> buglessbeast
<drac0> chaky, jesi dobio ota ics?
<chaky> aha, to je neki aosp rom?
<chaky> nisam
<chaky> vrtim cyanogenmod na sgs2, tako da cekam njih
<drac0> chaky, da aosp ics za nexus, http://www.peteralfonso.com/
<drac0> vanilla + minor tweaks
<chaky> aha
<drac0> slicno sta je adam radio
<chaky> da da
<drac0> vrhunski, prezadovoljan
<drac0> ics rulz :D
<chaky> evo ja cekam neki rc ili barem beta za sgs2 od cyanogenmod ekipe, necu vrtiti nightly
<chaky> ics sam probao na desire, radi dobro, ali nije to jos bas tako stabilno
<drac0> ovo je bugless beast :D
<chaky> :)
<drac0> nema zajebancije haha
<drac0> fakat je, sve radi savrseno bez bugova
<chaky> odlicno!
<drac0> to je u biti cisti google vanilla
<chaky> kao oxygen
<drac0> bas za nexus s od googla + tweaks
<drac0> slicno ko oxygen da
<drac0> tweaks su jedino oc, dropdown menu i slicno
<drac0> to je jedini aosp rom koji sam nasao da radi savrseno bez bugova na nexusu a da je ics
<drac0> sve ostalo je bazirano na cm ili na google stock ics-u
<drac0> i puno bugova i sranja
<drac0> sad mi je uz ovaj kad se sjetim cm pun bloatwarea :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: oj
<drac0> oy SilverSpace
<drac0> sta odbija poslusnost? :D
<SilverSpace> drac0: dzubre od ploce
<drac0> hahahahhaaa
<drac0> sta je grafa il proc?
<drac0> ja se kladim na grafu
<SilverSpace> ma gle proc 64 bitni a ono ne moze samo os 32 bitni 
<drac0> ne kuzim
<drac0> pa radi 64 utuntu na tom procu provjereno
<drac0> nista, mjenjaj
<drac0> odnosno trazi pare natrag
<SilverSpace> stavio usb za zbutam 64bit ubuntu a ono vino mi ispise ne moze samo podrzava 32 bita
<drac0> hebo te assrock :D
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: jesi 100% siguran da je CPU long-mode 
<SilverSpace> ma je 
<drac0> bas htjedoh pitati jesi provjerio
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: jel pise u grep flags /proc/cpuinfo  rijec " lm "
<SilverSpace> stavio 32 bitnii ubuntu sad
<SilverSpace> i fakat je brz 
<SilverSpace> ali me hebe graficka
<drac0> jebo taj powervr
<drac0> stavi android :)
<SilverSpace> bas
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ma sjebali dobru plocu 
<drac0> fakat stavi android na to
<drac0> jos ce ti uzeti q180 :)
<jelly-home> pa dobro, niko normalan nece kupovati cpu sa PowerVR za linux gore
<drac0> :)
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: hebga dudala nije dobro citala 
<drac0> dudala :)
<bic_hp> ja nist ne kuzim sta pricate :D
<bic_hp> jedini noob ovdje?
<SilverSpace> bic_hp: ah ne kuzim ni ja :))
<drac0> :)
<SilverSpace> bemti di sad da androida uzmem :))
<drac0> dobro kaj nisi mogao ovo uzeti :) http://www.diskont24.com/product.php?productid=110267
<drac0> http://www.nabava.net/trazilica.php?tp=0&q=d2700+itx
<SilverSpace> drac0: eh da nije ih bilo 
<drac0> kako ih nije bilo?
<SilverSpace> tek se jucer pojavile
<drac0> nista, mjenjaj :)
<SilverSpace> budem sutra probao win7 staviti gore ako radi ostavit cu sestri za skolu joj treba
<SilverSpace> drac0: jesi ti prodao ono kuciste itx
<drac0> odavno :)
<SilverSpace> ma da
<drac0> yep
<SilverSpace> koji si ti trgovac mislio sam da se toga neces moc rijesiti 
<SilverSpace> :))
<drac0> nisam nikako htio kao stavit cu nesto pa se pacalo u ormaru, stavio na njuskalo otislo drugi dan
<drac0> hebiga bila je dobra prza uz to djaba
<drac0> SilverSpace, hebes to sve ovo si kupi :) http://www.apple.com/hr/macmini/
<bic_hp> dada
<bic_hp> mi zivimo u hrv :D jos uvijek
<budz0r> drac0: bugleebeast ne radi na desire-u
<drac0> budz0r, ne, samo ovi http://download.peteralfonso.com/
<SilverSpace> drac0: yep yep toliko jos nisam mutav
<drac0> budz0r, nexus one, nexus s, g-nex, motorola xoom i htc inc
<drac0> SilverSpace, ja bi tu kutijicu silovao sa utuntu samo tako :)
<budz0r> vidim
<budz0r> pih bas se ponadao
<drac0> budz0r, vrhunski cigan
<SilverSpace> budz0r: u nadi je spas :P
<budz0r> ganjao sam dugo oxygen, no imao sam problema s sd-om
<drac0> budz0r, sta imas htc neki?
<budz0r> pa se vratio na gingervillain
<budz0r> drac0: desire
<drac0> joj da to je i mene mucilo
<drac0> kompletan 2.3 je bio sheban
<budz0r> drac0: imas kaj za preporucit za desire-a
<drac0> jos mi je najbolji bio defrost na 2.2
<budz0r> lol
<budz0r> je je
<drac0> od 2.3 mi je bio dobar jedino miui-us
<drac0> al to ti vuce na ios
<budz0r> znam
<budz0r> nije mi bas legao
<drac0> i to mi je jako dobro radilo bez ikakvih sranja
<drac0> sve ostalo od vanilla je nesto stekalo, ginger, oxygen, cm ...
<drac0> zato kad sam skuzio da je google odlucio i na nexus s opaliti ics, odmah uzeo
<budz0r> mislim, nije mi ginger los, no malo bi promjenio rom
<SilverSpace> drac0: jel stigo na nexus s
<drac0> meni je ginger radio samo sa richardovih kernelima ok, sve ostalo je stekalo
<drac0> SilverSpace, odavno
<drac0> ja ga vec imam mjesecima
<drac0> cim je izasao ics bio je dostupan na nexus s preko ota
<SilverSpace> ha 
<SilverSpace> koliko je sad nexus s 
<drac0> al hebiga fali nekih ficura, nema root, nema dropdown menu, nema oc i to
<drac0> zato i jesam na buglessbeast
<drac0> SilverSpace, bio je soma kunica, nema ga vise :)
<SilverSpace> aha
<drac0> mozda ima na njuskalu
<drac0> :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, http://www.njuskalo.hr/index.php?ctl=search2&f_keywords=nexus+s+i9023
<SilverSpace> ma u kujac 
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks>  /dev/sdac
<ivoks> sdfh
<SilverSpace> drac0: jos soma dodam i imam Samsung Galaxy Nexus
<drac0> ja nisam imao za dodati soma :)
<drac0> bilo je i vise onda, preskup je
<drac0> nedam tolike pare nema fuckin sanse
<SilverSpace> da jos je preskup
<drac0> nexus s radi zadovoljavajuce i ima sve sta mi treba
<SilverSpace> i moj legend
<drac0> :)
<SilverSpace> kojeg sam sad neki dan namjeravao rottar
<SilverSpace> i idem gledat i u kujac
<SilverSpace> sve tri stvari su krive 
<drac0> :D
<drac0> lol
<drac0> rootas ga vec godinama
<SilverSpace> definitivno odustao
<drac0> :)
<SilverSpace> trebao bi dowgrade napraviti 
<SilverSpace> boot louder promjeniti 
<SilverSpace> i trece se sad ne sijecam
<SilverSpace> ži odustajem
<drac0> ma uzmi si htc one x :)
<SilverSpace> kad ce to
<drac0> jos malo pa uskoro
<drac0> http://www.gsmarena.com/htc_one_x-4320.php
<drac0> sada su morali i htc sense malo unificirati
<drac0> dobro izgleda
<SilverSpace> ovo jede malu dijecu
<drac0> :)
<jelly-home> meh, iduci telefon koji cu uzeti ima da drzi bateriju 7 dana
<drac0> samo ne kuzim kamo svi idu, 4.7 incha pas mater
<drac0> preveliko je to
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: znaci neces nikad uzet vise telefon
<drac0> SilverSpace, prodat ce mu ivoks neku staru nokiu :)
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: ili nece bit pametan
<SilverSpace> drac0: ma nije preveliko
<drac0> SilverSpace, sta nije i 4.2 je mrcina
<drac0> di je tu usabillity
<jelly-home> ove igracke i kompjutori u maloj kutiji me se uopce nisu dojmili
<drac0> jelly-home, mene se dojmio utuntu na tim malim igrackama
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> sve-u-jedan
<jelly-home> drac0: mene nije, za to imam radnu stanicu
<SilverSpace> e da
<jelly-home> koja je brza i jeftinija od tog mobitela sa utuntu
<drac0> jelly-home, imas neki backpack u kojem furas tu radnu stanicu :)
<jelly-home> ne, stoji doma
<jelly-home> i druga na poslu
<SilverSpace> eh 
<drac0> hebes to
<SilverSpace> ja hocu i u ribolovu 
<drac0> dok cekas :)
<jelly-home> ne, jebes beskorisne igracke
<SilverSpace> drac0: :) hebeno cekanje
<drac0> :)
<jelly-home> da je struja 10-20 puta skuplja jos bi imalo nekog smisla optimizirati po potrosnji 
<jelly-home> ili da nas ima 30 miliona u .hr pa da se guramo i nema mjesta za tower kuciste u stanu od 16 kvadrata
<jelly-home> ali struja jos nije toliko skupa, i nismo u japanu
<jelly-home> http://androidphonenamegenerator.com/
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gESIOrNUGKQ
<markec> pozdrav ... postoji li koji program na ubuntu da može napravit boot usb windows xp-a??
<SilverSpace> nemam pojma
<SilverSpace> drac0: jes tu
<markec> preko unetbootina nejde
<ivoks> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/create-bootable-windows-7-usb-drive.html
<ivoks> 67 sekundi guglanja
<drac0> :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, prisutan
<drac0> SilverSpace, kazem ti stavi gore android i bit ce sestra zadovoljna :)
<SilverSpace> ma da 
<SilverSpace> drac0: kojeg skinuti http://code.google.com/p/android-x86/downloads/list
<drac0> hmm :)
<ivoks> brojim dane do 8. mjeseca
<ivoks> a onda, htc zauvijek zbogom
<drac0> ivoks, sta mu je sad?
<drac0> SilverSpace, erm prvi?
<ivoks> ma zivcira me
<ivoks> jednostavno mu jos nisam oprostio ispadanje dijelova
<drac0> aha ono volume tipka i to
<drac0> katastrofa
<drac0> sta imas ono senzaciju? :)
<drac0> koji to vrag nisi reklamirao, ili jesi pa ne daju ...
<ivoks> ma jesam
<ivoks> pa mi rekli da im moram ostaviti mobitel na par dana da poprave
<ivoks> a ja bio u SAD-u
<ivoks> popravio sam si sam, zalijepio sam
<ivoks> to bi i oni napravili
<drac0> ah, reko bi jelly, beskorisna igracka :)
<drac0> ivoks, sta cekas 8. mj. pa uzmi odmah sada sta i odgovara, sta trpis taj htc
<drac0> inace i meni je sensation uzasno lose kvalitete, frendov se isto raspada
<ivoks> drac0: u 8. mjesecu mi istice 2 godine na desire
<ivoks> pa cu imati popust na novi telefon
<ivoks> koji je zadnji nexus?
<drac0> galaxy nexus
<drac0> svaki taj nexus je zakon
<drac0> i onaj nexus one mi je bio bolji od desirea
<ivoks> a nije S?
<drac0> nexus s mi je zakon, uvijek sam se bojao sta je plastican, a super je plastika
<drac0> ivoks, nije
<drac0> novi nexus je galaxy nexus
<drac0> ivoks, http://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_nexus-4219.php
<drac0> predobar, samo jos preskup
<ivoks> nema sd karticu?
<drac0> nopes :)
<ivoks> jebo te to
<drac0> to su odbacili jos od nexus s
<drac0> imas varijantu sa 32 gige
<ivoks> 32gb
<ivoks> pa navigacija mi je 3GB
<ivoks> muzika mi je 5GB
<drac0> pa dobro i sta koliko ti sd?
<ivoks> ostalih 24 mi je premalo :)
<drac0> :)
<drac0> sadist
<ivoks> ma najveci je problem sto ne mozes izvaditi karticu
<ivoks> nego moras preko kabla
<ivoks> a nije usb storage, vec neki novi drek
<drac0> aaaaaaa
<drac0> uzas
<drac0> mamicu im
<drac0> http://www.vipnet.hr/privatni-pretplatnici/mobilni-telefoni/-/phone/3935
<drac0> i taj vip smecarski
<drac0> idem na bonbon
<drac0> sekunda obracunska jedinica
<drac0> nema uspostave poziva
<drac0> za privatni phone dovoljno
<drac0> kupim bon i derem, ne hebe me roaming i slicna sranja
<drac0> usro se ovaj vip
<ivoks> e, vidis
<ivoks> 1700kn
<ivoks> znas kaj...
<ivoks> tak sam ja bio otisao na tele2
<drac0> da?
<ivoks> i spizdio sa svime
<ivoks> odnosom prema klijentima
<ivoks> uslugom
<ivoks> reko, pa dat cu vipu tri put vise, al ce raditi
<drac0> da cuo sam to za tele2 i korisnicku
<ivoks> ma ne samo to
<ivoks> jednostavno sam popizdio
<drac0> nisam pametan vise, istice mi ugovor sutra u vipu :)
<ivoks> znas li da sam tri puta morao ici u tele2 da mi prebace ugovor s privatne na pravnu osobu
<drac0> ako ti je to jos bio poslovni tel onda mogu misliti
<drac0> ajoj
<ivoks> dva puta su napravili svu dokumentaciju, jednom zaboravili poslati, drugi put centrala nije dobila
<ivoks> i to na razlicitim mjestima
<drac0> djizuz
<drac0> usrani debili
<ivoks> pa mi prodaju zalokani telefon za punu cijenu
<ivoks> i kad ih pitam za otkljucavanje; kaze 'dajte, pa cemo probati'
<drac0> mrzim vise tu aljkavost i nesposobnos u drzavi, svi su takvi
<ivoks> prodao sam hero dodobasovoj curi i mir
<ivoks> oso na vip
<drac0> back to vip :)
<drac0> toga se i bojim
<ivoks> pa da...
<ivoks> jesu skuplji, al... jebiga
<ivoks> bar znam da svuda radi
<drac0> e to, jos ako ce mi i pokrivenost signalom srati
<drac0> vip ima fakat najbolji signal, svugdje to cudo lovi
<drac0> ne znam, frend je zadovoljan
<drac0> za privatni phone cist ok
<drac0> al bojim se one, nemam para za jeftine stvari ...
<ivoks> to je bio moj stav na kraju
<ivoks> nemam ja ni zivaca ni vremena se boriti s glupostima
<drac0> da
<ivoks> al opet
<drac0> treba nesto 'just works'
<ivoks> da ne zaradjujem koliko zaradjujem, dobro bi izvagao
<ivoks> ovak mi 400kn vise i nije neki problem
<drac0> to je lijepo
<ivoks> jebiga
<drac0> i tata bi sine :)
<SilverSpace> nece dzubre ni android
<drac0> cuj ovoga :D
<SilverSpace> samo logo od androida i nece
<drac0> tu nesto ne valja
<drac0> koji si skinuo, onaj prvi neki st103
<drac0> sta je sve bilo za eeepc, tegra i to
<drac0> probaj taj eeepc
<drac0> to je na atomu isto
<SilverSpace> lepo te pitam koji ti meni prvi i sad see cudis :))
<drac0> lol
<drac0> to samo onako bezveze opalio
<drac0> ajde ne kukaj nego cicaj, nije image tak ogroman :)
<SilverSpace> ide mi u zivotu ide mi 
<drac0> stand-by aranzman
<drac0> samo cekas nesto
<SilverSpace> sad bi flasu don perinjona otvorio i to onu najvecu
<drac0> lol
<drac0> mumm
<drac0> F1 format flase :)
<drac0> i spricaj po sobi i toj usranoj itx ploci
<ivoks> sigh
<ivoks> http://en.zgc.gov.cn/2012-02/14/content_14610383.htm
<drac0> je da, i rade im u ducanu studosi za 2.5k
<ivoks> ma meni je smijesno sto je ovakav teksta na gov.cn
<drac0> ma cijela drzava je monty python
<ivoks> jesu ove toshibe portege kvalitetne?
<ivoks> http://www.mikronis.hr/detalji_proizvoda.45f9cbb2aacb4c11a8647845ac6e23a5.toshiba-portege-z830-intel-core-i5-2557m-1-70ghz-6gb-128gb-ssd-w7p-13-3-hd-intel-hd-graphics-3000-wwan-p-n-z830-11g.aspx
<drac0> tak-tak, jesu u vrhu lanca al nisu top
<drac0> i nemoj ih usporedjivati sa thinkpadom t i x serije :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: radi dzubre
<drac0> ha si vidio :)
<drac0> ivoks, http://bit.ly/ugWmjd
<drac0> frend ima staroga 2 godine, ko nov je
<drac0> al ne dere ga ni priblizno ko ti
<drac0> pao mu je 2x
<drac0> sa stola na parket
<SilverSpace> ubuntu minutu dvije radi i onda vise ne mogu nista misem kliknuti 
<drac0> SilverSpace, garant grafa kenjavi
<SilverSpace> naredbe na tipkovnici rade 
<ivoks> ma ne mogu ja bez klitaca
<drac0> ivoks, true!!!
<drac0> klitach + hud = usabillity
<drac0> SilverSpace, a kako radi android?
<ivoks> ali ako je multitouch
<SilverSpace> drac0: ok jedino nije na live naso internet
<ivoks> idem citat idiota
<drac0> koga?
<ivoks> idiot
<ivoks> dostojevski
<SilverSpace> dobra je ova mlada angelina :)
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> otkako sam kupio kindl, citam knjige ko lud
<drac0> :)
<ivoks> iste one koje imam u papirnatom obliku
<ivoks> ali ih nikad nisam procitao
<ivoks> zanimljivo
<drac0> ivoks, novi kindl?
<ivoks> ne znam koji je
<ivoks> kind s tipkovnicom
<ivoks> l
<drac0> ma nebitno, bitno da citas :)
<drac0> fora
<drac0> nisam knjigu davno uzeo
<drac0> ako ne racunam neke vanserijske
<SilverSpace> knjigu nisam procitao od lektire :)
<ivoks> The ThinkPad X220 is quite simply the best 12-inch business notebook we've reviewed so far.
<ivoks> ak je tak...
<drac0> ne trazi dalje
<drac0> ne mjenjaj konja koji pobjedjuje
<drac0> ne trazi kruha pored pogace
<drac0> i ona zagorska
<drac0> dok ne probem lava, pajcek je kralj zivotinja
<SilverSpace> vise ne 
<ivoks> al
<ivoks> nisam bas odusevljen kvalitetom ovog thinkpada kojeg imam
<drac0> to svi kazu za x220
<drac0> shebali su nesto da
<drac0> opcenito x seriju
<drac0> sjecam se x61s
<drac0> puno kvalitetnije od x2xx
<drac0> t serija se jos drzi
<drac0> SilverSpace, daj stavi chrome na taj android pa odi neki jubito u hd-u pusti
<SilverSpace> ne radi net
<ivoks> mogao bi si to u sadu uzeti sad
<ivoks> naruciti kakav zelim i bok
<ivoks> samo sto njihove tipkovnice imaju mali enter
<drac0> da :)
<drac0> mozes uzeti lap tamo, tu uzmes tipkovnicu ;)
<ivoks> ma uzet cu ja to ovdje
<ivoks> ak kupim tamo, onda ne mogu u trosak, jer nisam platio carinu
<ivoks> a i ne treba varati ako zelimo da bude bolje
<drac0> tako je, treba krenuti od sebe
<drac0> da nas vise razmislja na taj nacin bilo bi malo ugodnije
<drac0> ovako samo monty python na n-tu
<drac0> hebeno smo neuredjeni
<jelly-home> treba i drzava krenuti od sebe!
<SilverSpace> drzavo to smo mi :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, pa daj instaliraj to, pusti se virtualca
<SilverSpace> drac0: live usb
<SilverSpace> sam probao
<ivoks> http://www.notebookreview.com/shared/picture.asp?f=57373
<ivoks> nakon sto sam trazio slusalice s mikrofonom koje imaju zasebne jackove
<ivoks> ovi sad sve guraju u jedan jack
<ivoks> pa... joj.
<drac0> :)
<drac0> bit ce dosta za danas, odoh ubit oko
<drac0> noc ppl
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> http://www.mikronis.hr/Usporedilica.aspx?ctype=b1853a2d-200a-47c8-8371-b76130e85a66&prod=49c511e4-ee24-447d-a2dc-05202bb20ba6|5c151cf8-d2c2-400f-ab51-d7e6f36477cc&back=%2fkategorije.b1853a2d200a47c88371b76130e85a66.prijenosna-racunala.aspx%3fctype%3db1853a2d200a47c88371b76130e85a66%26conditions%3d02-Proizvodjac.Lenovo%26sort%3dPRICE_DESC
<ivoks> kae ovo
<ivoks> procesor i disk je 6000kn razlike?
<jelly-home> mozda su ubacili i paket rezervnih gumica za trackpoint
<ivoks> to mi je ostalo jos od ovog :)
<ivoks> vidis, nisam nikad isprobao one udubljene gumice
<ivoks> moglo bi to biti bolje
<jelly-home> sa krugovima? Osjetljivije su.
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> ova koju sad imam je ispupcena
<ivoks> a ima jedna koja je udubljena
<ivoks> zna mi ponekad prst skliznuti s ove
<ivoks> sto ne bi bas bilo moguce s udubljenom
<jelly-home> i ima srafuru sa koncentricnim krugovima, ta udubljena
<ivoks> ne bi znao
<ivoks> budem sutra pogledao
<jelly-home> i malo je sira od defaultne
<ivoks> uglavnom, laku noc :)
<ivoks> preumoran sam ovih dana
<jelly-home> laku noc
<igustin> ivoks: ja skoro oduvijek koristim udubljenu, daleko praktičnija mi je od ispupčene
#ubuntu-hr 2012-03-28
<BotaniCar_> woohoo , dobro jutro, junacine ! 
<MmikeDOMA> Ja sam znao da je mysql drek
<MmikeDOMA> od uvijek
<MmikeDOMA> al' tek kad postanes intiman s njim znas KOLIKI je to drek
<BotaniCar_> Reci ti meni, kak si se sexao s bazom ? 
<BotaniCar_> Sto je utvrdilo tvoje uvjerenje ?
 * obruT ceka kad ce mmike konacno zakljuciti da su kompjuteri, softver i sve povezano uz to jedan veliki drek :)
<obruT> treba se okanut toga i ici cuvat ovce... i ovce imaju dreka, ali je podnosljiviji
<obruT> fino lezis na livadi, sviras frulicu i boli te briga
<BotaniCar_> mislim da je Mmike dosao do tog zakljucka s 14, i od onda spasava svijet radeci dobar softver ! 
<obruT> bwahahahahaha :)
<BotaniCar_> ja sviram frulicu i doma, ali mislim da ne pricamo o istom :)
<obruT> znam ja tvoje frulice :)
<BotaniCar_> Da znas, ne bi tak' stalozeno tipkao :)
<obruT> hehehehe :)
<BotaniCar_> Velim juce shefici da nemremo jos 2 virtualke na jedan server staviti i prisile me da ih stavim. Ja stavio i otisao kuch. Danas ujutro me SVI zovu i pitaju zakaj im se stvari vuku :) 
<BotaniCar_> Pogledam load hosta, a on swapa sve zivo :)
<BotaniCar_> kak sam si sretan, smrdi na nabavku jos jednog servera :)
<Mmike> mene su zvali jucer da neki postgres, da se vuce, da ovo da joj da sta
<Mmike> ubuntu u hyperv-u
<Mmike> i guest OS svako malo ima 100% utilizirane diskove, i to traje 10ak sekundi, i onda 2 minute sve ok
<BotaniCar_> O jel, i ? 
<Mmike> pa nist, drek
<dodobas> jel zavrtio tko mogileFS
<dodobas> http://danga.com/mogilefs/
<Mmike> tko normalan stavlja db server u virtualiziranu okolinu? 
<Mmike> danas dobio mail bil' im slozio novi server za postgres i napravio migraciju
<Mmike> dodobas, ne, kajje to?
<BotaniCar_> Mmike: ja nis' naj normalniji pa to tak radim, nije da imam izbora. Al, nisam nikad takve bedove imao 
<BotaniCar_> Mmike: si nasao uzrok tih zastajkivanja ?
<dodobas> Mmike: zato ne staviti u virtualiziranu okolinu... stavis ih sve... :)
<dodobas> neka se pokolju za IO :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar_, ne, reko sam da ne kuzim hyperv i da nemam pojma kaj je to i da sto se mene tice postgres je tjunann vrlo dobro
<Mmike> i da nek rijese te bedove
<Mmike> pa su rijesili sa extra kistrom
<Mmike> nemam mlijeka doma
<Mmike> porazno
<BotaniCar_> Mudrice koji su arhitekti za ovu jednu nasu aplikaciju tu su predvidjeli da sve bude virtualizirano, a frontend aplikacije na jednoj virtualci, i DB server na drugoj, pa da se uz IO veselje doda jos i network bottleneck :) Jedva cekam neki veci load :)
<jelly-home> <Mmike> tko normalan stavlja db server u virtualiziranu okolinu?  # onaj tko ima vise problema sa odrzavanjem hardvera nego sa IOPSima
<jelly-home> ja bi virtualizirao sve kad bi mogao
<Mmike> to je lose
<Mmike> mi nemamo nist virtualizirano
<jelly-home> a dal ce fizicki ili VM stroj rondati po istom storageu, tak je svejedno
<Mmike> pre ubije performanse
<Mmike> koristimo samo lxc, ako to mosh zvat virtualizacijom opce
<jelly-home> za bazu ti uglavnom ne trebaju CPU performanse
<Mmike> i to koristimo samo zato da debil user s debil aplikacijom nebi sam sebi priklo stroj
<Mmike> trebaju, kako ne
<Mmike> svaki JOIN(t) je CPU-intensive operacija
<Mmike> moram srat :) brb
<jelly-home> onda imas losu ili nagazenu bazu ili cudne upite, kod nas CPU nikad nije problem
<jelly-home> a i ja moram na sastanak
<BotaniCar_> moram se sloziti s jellyem ,al , kao da ja znam :)
<Mmike> jelly-home, imate malo usera na bazi :)
<Mmike> kod mene je iskljucivo CPU problem, baza cijela stane u memoriju (najcesce)
<Mmike> Kako da obrisem 10k fileova, 10 po 10, s pauzama od par sekundi izmedju?
<lemarc> može pomoć oko ubuntu 10.04 LTS ?
<obruT> mozda
<dodobas> da mozda
<lemarc> ovako 
<hbogner> ivoks, jel ti poznato ovo krizanje: http://danas.net.hr/crna-kronika/u-nesreci-u-zagrebu-dvije-osobe-ozlijedjene
<Mmike> hbogner, ti fakat puno ucis :)
<hbogner> Mmike, ?
<BotaniCar_> Ukurac, podsjetila me slika da ni ove godine ne nastavljam fax :)
<BotaniCar_> odnosno, kombinacija slika+mmike 
<lemarc> kad instaliram ubuntu 10.04 imam problema sa internetom, neće da se spoji na internet preko kabela, googla sam o tom problemu ali nema ništa :////. Naišao sam na nešto važno ali piše da treba unijeti DNS..... i tako nešto :///
<hbogner> na tom krizanju sam vidio osobno bar 2 nesrece
<hbogner> Mmike, jesi uspio kaj s ruterima?
<Mmike> hbogner, drek. na krovu nema struje, pa kemijam s time. Al' sam ih spojio jedan na drugi, i kroz svoj linksys doma oso na internet. 
<obruT> lemarc: preko kabela ? sto znaci kabela ? 
<lemarc> ethernet 
<obruT> lemarc: jel koristis network manager ili rucno konfiguriras ?
<hbogner> samo kemijaj
<obruT> DNS rucno unosis u /etc/resolv.conf, ali ti mozda network manager to pojebe
<lemarc> a neznam trebalo bi automatski, samo treba unijeti neke postavke ://
<obruT> lemarc: taj ethernet je spojen na sto ? neki router ? adsl-modem/router ?
<lemarc> a na router 
<obruT> ok, da li adresu moras konfigurirat rucno ili imas dhcp server u mrezi (to zna biti na routeru) ?
<obruT> rucno aka staticki
<lemarc> dinamička mi je ... konfigurirati rucno bi trebalo, a dhcp server btw neznam što je to :/
<obruT> dhcp server je komad softwarea koji u "lokalnoj mrezi" dodjeljuje IP adrese
<obruT> ponekad je dovoljno da ustekas komp u mrezu i da automatski dobijes IP adresu, adresu gateway-a i adrese DNS servera
<lemarc> eee ali meni nece 
<lemarc> lampica na routeru se ugaci za lan1 kada ubuntu pokrenem 
<lemarc> ugasi*
<obruT> ak treba rucno podesiti mrezu onda trebas znati: IP adresu, mreznu masku, IP adresu gatway-a (obicno tog rutera tamo) i IP adrese DNS servera
<lemarc> o jeba me patak moram ispunit zadatak 
<Mmike> lemarc, jel' ti to radilo na windowsima, tj, dal 'si imao kad taj ruter da ti radi?
<lemarc> da na windowsima radi 
<lemarc> bez problema godinama 
<Mmike> lemarc, kako? imas konekciju pa se spojis, ili samo ustekas i radi?
<lemarc> ustekam pa se automatski spoji 
<lemarc> adsl
<Mmike> lemarc, a,kako administriras ruter? spojis se u browseru na neki lokalni IP?
<lemarc> preko lokalne ;)
<lemarc> zanima me ima li maverick merkat 10.10 problema takvih 
<BotaniCar_> Nema ni 10.4 , u vecini slucajeva
<lemarc> e ali ja sam jednom tipu stavlja winse i sve je radilo i pošto on koristi ubuntu 10.04 a ukućani wins zamolija me da mu instaliran 10.04 i poslje uspješne instalacije internet nije radija 
<obruT> lemarc: ja na poslu imam 10.04 i radi sve ok
<lemarc> zxyelov router 
<obruT> lemarc: jel ti ifconfig ispise da uopce postoji ista osim lo interfacea ?
<lemarc> heb'emu nisam to gleda 
<obruT> ajd pogledaj
<BotaniCar_> lemarc: samo sam htio reci da , ako je problem kod tebe, a vecine ne, onda ga vjerojatno (za tebe) ima i novi ubuntu. Ako ti decki tu nadju rjesenje za 10.4, imat ces ga za bilo koji noviji.
<ivoks> -win 4
<ivoks> bah
<ivoks> Jedan zagrebački obrtnik, koji se bavi građevinom, zapeo je za oko Poreznoj upravi nakon što je utvrđeno da je 2010. kupio Mercedes C klase 200 CDI, a u poreznim knjigama stoji da mu je ukupni dohodak te godine iznosio samo 201.354 kune.
<ivoks> mercedes c klase, 200 cdi kosta upravo toliko :)
<ivoks> a poznavajuci nas narod, ne bi se ni cudio da lik placa velike rate kredita, samo da se moze sepiriti mercedesom :)
<ivoks> hbogner: pa bio sam tamo jucer
<lemarc> ikakva još ideja, idejica ?
<hbogner> ivoks, eto nesreco, ti dodjes na faks i odmah prometna :D
<ivoks> dosao sam nakon prometne
<ivoks> ako su ovog lika primili za mercedes c klase, 200cdi
<ivoks> ... vec vidim da ce i mene optuziti; ipak je veci auto, s vise kubika :)
<ivoks> tko kod nas prodaje mercedese? bas me zanima koliko kosta
<ivoks> di je sad civija 
<BotaniCar_> lemarc: pusti druge ideje, jos nam nisi rekao sto dobijes nakon ifconfiga, koliko mreznih kartica je nabrojano ? 
<ivoks> ifconfig je lazov
<ivoks> lemarc: ajde ovako
<ivoks> lemarc: imas ispred sebe desktop, jel tako? ulogirao si se?
<ivoks> lemarc: jel to neki novi laptop ili racunalo?
<lemarc> komp 
<lemarc> nisam na linuxu na winsima sam u skoli 
<ivoks> pa kak da ti onda pomognemo?
<lemarc> mislo sam da znate 
<lemarc> već iskustevno :)
<lemarc> znam da trebam dati report configa 
<lemarc> ali nemogu 
<obruT> to je komp u skoli ?
<obruT> pogledaj s necim ip link/mii-tool/ethtool da li je uopce mrezna prepoznata i da li je link layer dignut
<ivoks> ma kompliciras obruT 
<lemarc> ok 
<obruT> ne kompliciram
<ivoks> kompliciras :)
<ivoks> ako je samo instalirao sustav, problem je vrlo jednostavan
<ivoks> moze biti:
<ivoks> a) nije ukopcao mreznu
<ivoks> b) na mrezi nema DHCP-a
<ivoks> c) sustav ne prepoznaje mreznu
<Mmike> ivoks, ali, nije nit jedno od toga :)
<ivoks> ja se kladim na c)
<Mmike> aha, c, moguce, da
<ivoks> ako je neki novi stroj, nova maticna, s novom intelicom, vrlo vjerojatno
<obruT> pa ovo gore sto sam napisao ce pokazat jel mrezna postoji i otklonit sumnju u c)
<Mmike> lemarc, lspci, vidi sto ti kaze, ifconfig, vidi sto ti kaze. 
<ivoks> al covjek to moze saznati na laksi nacin
<ivoks> samo klikne na ikonicu network managera
<ivoks> i ako ne pise 'Zicna mreza', onda kartica nije prepoznata
<ivoks> nekon windowsasa, koji zna samo radi/ne radi uvlaciti u debugiranje... samo cemo sebi zakomplicirati dan :)
<obruT> ma kakvo debugiranje
<obruT> s jednom komandom vidis odma dvije stvari
<ivoks> ako nije vjest s time, njemu je to debugiranje
<SilverSpace> jutro 
<obruT> odi kod mene u firmu ustekat svoj laptop, nek ti super radi mrezna, nek ti super kabel ustekan, neces imat layer2 mrezu :P
<obruT> a kamoli ista vise od toga progurat :)
<ivoks> obruT: ali toga bi onda on bio svjestan
<ivoks> obruT: da ima takvu situaciju; jer mu ni windows ne bi radio sam od sebe
<ivoks> obruT: a on ocito nema takvu situaciju
<ivoks> treba se prilagoditi korisniku, ako mu zelis pomoci
<Vjetar> jutar
<ivoks> vecina windows korisnika niti ne zna sto je ip, a kamoli kako ga saznati na vlastitom sustavu
<obruT> odustajem
<ivoks> ne kazem da je to ovdje slucaj, ali to je tako
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> ziher nema modul za mreznu
<ivoks> odnosno, ima stari
<SilverSpace> obruT: jesi jucer napravio krug 
<hbogner> jee, jucer nabavio krovne nosace, sad jos samo nosaci za bicikl
<obruT> SilverSpace: danas se vozi krug :)
<obruT> hbogner: koje si kupio ?
 * Mmike isto danas vozi, u kontra smjeru, na velesajmu
<SilverSpace> obruT: aa 
<hbogner> obruT, orginal opelove :D
<hbogner> pasu na nexiu :D
<hbogner> sad u potragu za 2x bike nosaci
<SilverSpace> hbogner: opako se pripremas prosetati bike :)
<obruT> hbogner: thule freeride mene izvrsno sluze
<SilverSpace> odoh
<obruT> http://www.huni-bike-shop.hr/index.php/web-shop/oprema/nosaci-za-bicikle/thule-freeride-532-detail
<obruT> u biolabu ih ne vidim iako sam ih tamo kupio i to mi se cini za nesto manje para
<ivoks> nisu lose te thule
<BotaniCar_> ivoks: cemu sad takva kategorizacija ? :) To je meni slicno ! Mozda vecina TVOJIH windows korisnika niti ne zna sto je ip. Moji znaju, i ako ikako mogu,svi koriste isti, da mi sjebu dan :)
<hbogner> obruT, ima nesto jeftinije?
<ivoks> BotaniCar_: jos uvijek, vecina windows korisnika koristi racunalo jer moraju, dok vecina linux korisnika koristi racunalo jer to zeli; linux ipak moras sam, namjerno staviti, dok te windows doceka na poslu htio-ne htio
<obruT> hbogner: ne znam za jeftinije, a da valja... vjerojatno ima, ali nemam pojma
<obruT> ovi su mi super jer imaju zakljucavanje, a sistem je takav da to zmontiras i skines zacas
<ivoks> BotaniCar_: poanta nije bila da su ovi ili oni gluplji/pametniji, vec da vecina ljudi ne poznaje te pojmove, a svi takvi koriste windows ili mac
<hbogner> obruT, taj nosac je skuplji od mog krovnog :D
<obruT> hbogner: a cuj, kad budes jurio cestom kroz zavoje, a imao jeftiniji nosac, onda ces pogledavat stalno gore jel bicikl jos uvijek na mjestu :)
<ivoks> di im je cjenik?
<ivoks> 800kn
<ivoks> za proride
<hbogner> kasljuc
<hbogner> zagrc
<hbogner> i slicni zvukovi
<hbogner> jos malo pa mi to skuplje od auta :D
<ivoks> ha cuj
<ivoks> ja nisam pozalio niti jedne kune za svoje thule
<ivoks> 7 godina garancije
<ivoks> predvidjeno za 2 snowboarda, a ja furao tri i 2 para skija
<ivoks> ima jos onaj...
<ivoks> mont blanc
<hbogner> meni sad treba ili nesto jeftino ali da izdrzi par vozni ove godine pa kasnije kad bude bolja financiska situacija kupit bolje ili da mi netko posudi nosace za ovaj vikend :D
<ivoks> http://www.montblanchrvatska.com/
<hbogner> ili za vikend iznajmiti nosac?
<ivoks> meni treba 10ak takvih nosaca
<hbogner> 4danax40kn=160kn ili pevec/bauhaus 2x100kn nosac
<ivoks> ima u pevecu?
<hbogner> ma sta jaznam, to navodim ko bezvezni primjer
<ivoks> meni treba nes jeftino
<hbogner> bratic rekao da kupio u nekom lancu trgovackom za 100kn i da je s njima isao na more i jos okolo
<hbogner> ja mozda odem pogledat u baumax/bauhaus
<ivoks> to goriva sto ces potrositi na trazenje...
<ivoks> vrijeme i nervoza...
<ivoks> nego, moram do banke
<ivoks> pozdrav
<hbogner> blizu mi je bauhaus, ionako idem u tom smjeru danas
<hbogner> ako nadjem javim ti :D
<Mmike> teamviewer i nasa slova
<Mmike> smrt
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kaj, prikazuju se kao na ircu ( 2 pixela ispod ostalih slova) ? 
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> nego stisnem | i tamo ne dobijem nista
<Mmike> nekad dobijem |
<Mmike> a nekad k'o da sam stisnuo ctr-w
<Mmike> sad sam upgradeirao na 7, pa je bolje
<Mmike> al' recimo : 
<Mmike> dvoticka
<Mmike> sa desnim shiftom dobijem . a sa lijevim : 
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> dvo-ticka!
<BotaniCar> Hahaha , kak ti uvijek na neku ezoteriju naletis, milina :) 
<Vjetar> lol
<Mmike> jebo ih teamviewer
<Mmike> zakaj ssh ne valja a ovo valja?!
<BotaniCar> ssh nije brendiran i ne moras nikaj platiti, ergo, ne uljeva Upravi osjecaj sigurnosti 
<BotaniCar> Samo bradati linux programeri vjeruju odjeci bez potpisa :) 
<drac0> postovanje
<drac0> zivili
<BotaniCar> juhu
<obruT> sto se tice mtblanc nosaca, mom frendu zvizde kad vozi izmedju 90 i 140... tak da kad idemo na skijanje, obicno se vozimo 150 da bude tisina :P
 * Mmike ima noname nosace neke
<Mmike> prezadovoljan
<Mmike> jedino je malo montaza komplicirana, ima puno za sarafit, jedno 20 minuta treba da se postave/skinu
<obruT> ove moje za bicikle namontiras za 3 minute valjda (mislim na oba komada)
<obruT> poprecni su mi u pravilu stalno gore
<Mmike> i meni su bili
<Mmike> pa sam skuzio da mi auto trosi za popizdit vise
<Mmike> mislim, znao sam to, al' reko, nije to tak puno
<Mmike> al' je
<Mmike> pa sam ih maknuo jer mi u biti rijetko trebaju
<obruT> trosi da
<SilverSpace> drac0: dan
<drac0> http://youtu.be/DwO_NgsT0HM
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj i po gradu se osjeti da trosi vise
<Mmike> SilverSpace, yup
<drac0> oy SilverSpace
<drac0> jesi sredio plocu? :)
<SilverSpace> lol 
<SilverSpace> koji ludak
<drac0> batman
<SilverSpace> da
<drac0> mora covjek stavit kapu da mu ne puse
<SilverSpace> ma ploca sere 
<SilverSpace> ne moze ni pravu rezu naci 
<drac0> powerVR :)
<SilverSpace> probat cu sad win7
<drac0> goni to u mp3
<drac0> i zamjeni za intelicu dok ih ima
<SilverSpace> je da je brza 
<SilverSpace> ali PVR sere
<SilverSpace> steta
<drac0> skoda
<SilverSpace> gledam na netu nesto su poceli i to za ubuntu slagat
<drac0> ko to?
<SilverSpace> PVR
<SilverSpace> ppa samo nema jos paketa
<drac0> ahaa
<SilverSpace> bit ce to za godinu dana :D
<drac0> hoce hoce
<drac0> samo sto nije :D
<SilverSpace> cekati nema druge 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzyjR-DfzHM&feature=related
<BotaniCar> Kaj stvaras, Silver ? 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ma kupio novu plocu koja radi samo sa win7 32bit
<SilverSpace> zajeb totalni
<SilverSpace> vidim na netu da nisam jedini koji se zajebo 
<SilverSpace> kaze neki freak da mu sad sluzi kao server
<jelly> stvar je vrlo jednostavna, hardver za Linux se istrazi i provjeri da radi na linuxu i da radi dobor
<jelly> onda guglas Gyuro MD256 lspci na guglu i gledas sta likovima radi sta ne
<jelly> pri cemu je Gyuro MD256 tocan, potpun brand i model 
<BotaniCar> Cek, kaj i danas ima hardvera (novog) koji ne radi na linuxu ?
<jelly> pitaj SilverSpacea dal ima
<jelly> on je 600kn pametniji
<BotaniCar> Ne zajebavam, iskreno se cudim . Nije sad doba kad i linux zajednica dobija od hardware vendora neki nivo suradnje kod dizajna ?
<jelly> kratki odgovor: ne.
<BotaniCar> Ruzno .. 
<jelly> u sljedecih 5-10 godina ce stvari postati bitno ruznije jer ce biti sve vise hardvera na kojem uopce neces moci bootati proizvoljni OS
<jelly> nego imas Windows 8 ili Android ili iOS koji je dosao s kantom i to je to
<BotaniCar> Sasvim mi je jasno zasto se ne djeluje u drugom smjeru :) Mmikeu reci da radi kernel koji ce raditi s INTEL XY chipsetom je jednako kao doci pred Hooverovu branu i reci "aj nemoj vise curiti" :) 
<BotaniCar> jelly: cisto sumnjam u to, jer multi-os-capability boosta mogucnost prodaje
<jelly> lol
<jelly> BotaniCar: i da je istina, zanemarivo je
<jelly> 95% korisnika ne mijenja OS koji dodje
<BotaniCar> znas da si sad izvukao postotak iz prsta ? 
<jelly> ofskroz
<BotaniCar> Onda, kenjas
<jelly> ne
<BotaniCar> i moja je teza validna kao i tvoja :)
<jelly> jok
<BotaniCar> ok, probaj mi opet nacrtati, prosim ? 
<BotaniCar> bez imaginarnih brojeva
<BotaniCar> i zakljucaka koji nisu istiniti 
<SilverSpace> koja je to banda kapitalisticka 
<jelly> kupis ces jeftini hardver sa zakljucanim boot loaderom i aplikacije klikati iz Storea
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: mi te volimo, preprodaj to i ja ti prodam neku staru plocu kaj imam, a radi linux na njoj :) 
<jelly> kao sto sad imas na iOSu i Androidu
<BotaniCar> jelly: za 5 minuta se nastavim .. sljaka
<jelly> a ko voli general-purpose computing, izvoli kupit bitno skuplji, ajmo rec serverski hardver
<Mmike> kuzis ti .hr firmu
<Mmike> on sljaka 5 minuta
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ma zelim atoma d2700 i itx plocu za mir i tisinu u maloj kanti :)
<jelly> ili bitno slabiji
<Mmike> i onda 12342 minuta prdeka :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: evo ovo sam uzeo http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=AD2700-ITX
 * jelly trkelja jer mu se ne da pisat dokumentacija
<SilverSpace> i nisam citao 
<obruT> ljudi, ako moze tko probat, jel vam radi resolvanje www.plezanje.net ? (znam da s carneta radi, zanima me s drugih mreza)
<SilverSpace> Due to lack of Intel® 64-bit VGA driver support, this motherboard does not support 64-bit OS
<jelly> wtf
<jelly> haha, BIOS zakljuca long-mode od procesora, jer intel nije napisao driver? :-D
<SilverSpace> obruT: radi 
<jelly> odn. nije licencirao driver
<obruT> ok, thanx
<dodobas> openbios :)
<jelly> obruT: ne radi
<jelly> ;-)
<SilverSpace> jelly: kaj je najbolje ovdje prije tri dana nije bilo to napisano
<jelly> ispravka: radi sporo (jedan od dva NS-a ne sljaka, mozda)
<jelly> SilverSpace: gdje ovdje
<Mmike> ded376:/home/reflected/dbtest# host www.plezanje.net
<Mmike> www.plezanje.net has address 193.110.145.45
<Mmike> obruT, radi
<drj_cro> obruT: radi www.plezanje.net.86400INA193.110.145.45
<SilverSpace> na njihovoj stranici 
<Mmike> imam lose papuce
<Mmike> znoje mi se noge u njima
<jelly> SilverSpace: pa, vrati
<jelly> nije proslo 7 dana
<jelly> ne radi ti za ono sto ti treba, imas pravo vratiti robu
<SilverSpace> budem vidio ako rade win7 kako kazu ostavit cu sestri za po skoli (uciteljica u skoli)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: kak to da si danas uzeo nekaj kaj ne podrzava 64bit OS , za pocetak ? Ja sam za 300kn ise uzeo Asrokicu s ZX chipsetom koja vozi kaj god hoces 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ma nisam citao dobro, budala se zajebala
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> a i mjenjali su na asrock opis ploce 
<BotaniCar> jelly: shvacam koje trendove mi opisujes (iako nisu bas takvi), no.. pretpostavimo da sam ja HW vendor, zasto i dalje ne bih radio jednu seriju .. disk kontrolera .. koji su multi-os-capable, a Tebi , kao SW vendoru, ostavio da vodis rat oko monopoliziranja trzista ? Nemam, odnosno, osobno ne vidim financijskog rezona, osim ako mi ti platis 70% razvoja hardvera koji ce ekskluzivno raditi za 
<BotaniCar> tvoju platformu. 
<SilverSpace> sad to fino pise prije je bilo zamaskirano
<BotaniCar> sit(n)otisak :)
<BotaniCar> Silver, a posto su procesori za to chudo  ? pardon, pokaj si trzil svoj konkretan procesor ?
<BotaniCar> Pitam gluposti 
<BotaniCar> Ima opce modela s drugacijim atomom ? 
<BotaniCar> ma, tko vas sisha, idem guglat :) 
<SilverSpace> ima 
<SilverSpace> d545
<ivoks> eto im na
<ivoks> 'zasto odjavljujete usb?'
<SilverSpace> malo slabiji
<ivoks> pisite 'zato sto sam linux korisnik i zelim token'
<ivoks> onda dobro
<ivoks> eto, rba ce dati token za poslovno bankarstvo
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ima tu kojesta, vidim http://www.asrock.com/mb/index.asp?s=Atom .. nisam se s tim sitnarijama puno zajebavao, imamo jednog atoma u firmi , ni pogledao ga nisam 
<ivoks> lijepo sam objasnio da ja njihov usb mogu koristiti za autentifikaciju na svom vlastitom stroju i da je problem samo u njihovoj web aplikaciji
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ako mogu pitati, koja banka ?
<ivoks> 14:17 < ivoks> eto, rba ce dati token za poslovno bankarstvo
<BotaniCar> thx
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ma da samo kaj kod nas ne dolaze te ploce u petak na nabava.net je bila samo jedna sa d2700 procom danas ima i intelove hebiga pozurio sa i kupio glupost 
<ivoks> tko mi smsa cijenu krovnih nosaca za bicikl? :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ne podjebavam te, nego se cudim kak sam slabo upoznat s tom mini skalamerijom 
<SilverSpace> ma ok 
<ivoks> nasao je krovne za 130kn
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: nisam pazljivo citao i zajebo se 
<SilverSpace> ok je da bar radi na 32 bit ali nece graficka raditi kak treba 
<BotaniCar> Mislis da je losa ploca, ili je cijela serija zakurac  ? 
<SilverSpace> ma ne znam ploca je brza ali izvedba im je kriva 
<SilverSpace> proc koji podrzava 64bitni os oni ga sjebu da na toj ploci ne dela
<ivoks> ploca onemogucava 64 bitne instrukcije?
<ivoks> jesi siguran?
<BotaniCar> nije
<BotaniCar> sjeban je vga driver pa onda 64bitni os nije podrzan
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> kakve veze vga driver ima s time je li proc 64 ili 32 bitni
<SilverSpace> ivoks: siguran sam jer kad sam stavio da buta 64bit ljepo mi ispise da podrzava sam o 32bit os
<ivoks> tko ti je to napisao?
<SilverSpace> bios
<ivoks> tj., sto
<ivoks> bios ne zna kakav ces ti kernel butati
<SilverSpace> ocito zna :)
<jelly> ivoks: ali instalacija 64bitnog OS zna da li ima long-mode flag ili ne
<ivoks> jelly: to je tocno
<jelly> i kaze "nemas lm, necem se instalirat"
<ivoks> kernel stane s butanjem
<ivoks> ali on prica o biosu
<ivoks> pa je ocito da je problem negdje drugdje
<SilverSpace> da stane i ispise da ova ploca podrzava samo 32bitni os
<SilverSpace> Due to lack of Intel® 64-bit VGA driver support, this motherboard does not support 64-bit OS
<ivoks> kakve su to gluposti
<ivoks> to ti je bios napisao i prekinuo butanje cd-a?
<ivoks> to je ogranicenje samo za windows
<ivoks> 64-bit computing on Intel® architecture requires a computer system with a processor, chipset, BIOS, operating system, device drivers and applications enabled for Intel® 64 architecture. Processors will not operate (including 32-bit operation) without an Intel 64 architecture-enabled BIOS.
<ivoks> dakle, proc ti ne bi ni radio da ti komp nije cijeli pripremljen za 64bit
<ivoks> nadji u biosu gdje se ta glupa poruka iskljuci i normalno butaj 64bitni (normalni) OS
<ivoks> dobra fora
<ivoks> ako mislis da premali da bi nesto promijenio, ocito nisi proveo noc s komarcem
<ivoks> hah
<ivoks> harry potter knjige
<ivoks> izdavac harry potter knjiga rula
<ivoks> hoces harry potter knjigu? platis i dobijes ju customiziranu za tebe
<ivoks> dakle, tvoje ime i prezime kao watermark
<ivoks> ako zelis bez toga, moras platiti extra, i onda ju dobijes DRM-om
<ivoks> tak se to radi. bravo!
<ivoks> zamijenite 'knjiga' s 'e-knjiga' :)
<dodobas> valjda bez DRM-a ?
<dodobas> zasto bi platio vise da dobijem DRM
<ivoks> nisi shvatio
<ivoks> po defaultu nema DRM
<ivoks> vec ima tvoje ime i prezime
<ivoks> na svakoj stranici pise 'Knjiga od Pere Perica'
<ivoks> ako ne zelis to, moras platiti vise, ali onda se stite DRM-om
<ivoks> http://gigaom.com/2012/03/27/what-book-publishers-should-learn-from-harry-potter/
<jelly> to orakl radi sa svojim tecajevima
<jelly> za download dobis watermarkiranu dokumentaciju
<ivoks> to je dobra fora
<ivoks> ako si platio, evo ti... svuda pise tvoje ime
<ivoks> pa ti umnazaj drugima :)
<jelly> mislim, ko zna, nije problem obrisati iz pdfa, al je dovoljno dobar deterrent
<lulz87> pozdrav
<Mmike> ivoks, zakaj nebio htio svoje ime i prezime?
<Mmike> mislim, ak mi das tu knjigu, pa imam tvoje ime i prezime
<Mmike> who cares?
<obruT> Mmike: e pa kad ti interpol upadne doma zbog silne pornjave koju si skidao pa nadje knjigu, znace ko ti ju je dao :P
<obruT> ak ne zbog pornjave, sigurno zbog piratiziranja komercijalne verzija mysql-a :)
<ivoks> Mmike: pa nitko nije rekao da ne bi htio
<SilverSpace> jos pet minuta ne smije nestati struje 
<obruT> SilverSpace: flashas nesto ? :)
<SilverSpace> micem particije 
<obruT> sta se sekiras, sigurno si napravio backup prije.... :)
<SilverSpace> ah u ludilu 
<Dado> Pozdrav
<Dado> pitanjce
<Dado> Neznam mozda se netko od vas susreo sa time
<Mmike> youtube
<Mmike> uzas
<Mmike> pa nemrem pobjec od reklama vise
<Dado> Ovako imam spreadsheet
<Dado> gdje imam Å¡ifru dobavljaca
<Dado> htio bi je nekako ajmo rec kriptirati i koristiti je kao svoju
<Dado> a opet ako stranka vidi sifru na webu da je mogu brzo dekriptirati i vidjeti koja je od dobavljaca
<SilverSpace> Dado: ne kuzim te uopce 
<SilverSpace> sad jo dva sata ne smije nestati struje
<SilverSpace> još*
<SilverSpace> jer me bu sestra vubila
<Dado> gle ovako recimo imas sifru w7-pro-do e sad bi to nekako trebalo prevesti u nesto tipa 237890
<Dado> ali da to radi kroz čelije po nekom ključu
<Dado> me sad kopčaš
<jelly> ali da korisnik vidi samo 237890?
<jelly> to se radi u bazi, umjesto u excelici, i slozi se zasebna tablica s mapiranjima numericke sifre i deskriptivnog imena "w7-pro-do"
<Dado> hmmmmm
<Dado> nisam mislio prvu sifru uopce upisivati u bazu vec je jednostavno prebaciti u neku vrijednost i tu vrijednost dizati u mysql
<Dado> postio mi je forma za import u excel-u
<Dado> inace dobro ok a kako da to odradim sa bazom 
<jelly> napravis tablicu sa dvije kolone, jedna je numericka vrijednost a druga opisna, 1:1 mapiranje, i kad ti treba opisna imas trivijalni SELECT za dohvatiti je
<jelly> onda ta tablica ima recimo numericku vrijednost kao primary key, i taj primary key se koristi kao foreign key negdje drugdje
<Dado> cek mislis da nakacim excel na bazu u bazi otvorim tablicu itd. 
<Dado> to mora biti full jednostavno jel necu je samo ja koristiti već i Žene
<Mmike> znam da nema veze, al', mysql je drek, nemoj ga koristiti
<Dado> a kaj bit ti preporucio sam nemoj rec ms sql jel mi se od njega sere
<jelly> Dado: ne.  importaj podatke u bazu i radi s bazom kao backendom i nekim web frontendom, na primjer
<jelly> postgres
<Dado> da to je ok
<Dado> no soft mi je na mysql-u a i web posto ja soft nisam radio im stuck with it
<jelly> mysql je good enough za jednostavno koristenje
<jelly> nisu bez vraga hrpe aplikacija uzele mysql
<Mmike> jelly, jesu, bez vraga su ga uzele
<Dado> mas nije on los al kad padne
<Mmike> mssql opce nije los
<jelly> worse is better
<Mmike> samo sto je za windowse :)
<Mmike> Dado, postgres
<Dado> znam da je posgreSQL zakon
<Mmike> bah, nije bas zakon, al' je jako jako dobar
<Mmike> mssql je bolji, po meni, jer ima vise alata naokolnih pa je malo lakse raditi s njime
<jelly> u krajnjoj liniji sad ustrikas to sitno a poslije (= nikad ;) migriraj koliko te volja
<Mmike> al' radi samo s windowsima, pa eto, nije zanimljiv :)
<jelly> kak radi samo s windowsima
<jelly> kaj je FreeTDS windows only?
<Dado> joj nemoj me jest sa ms sql-om dok sam ga konfigurirao dobio sam mlade ja i "Stručnjak" kojem je to posao
<Dado> on mozda je ok al dok to licenciras 3 covjeka u MS-u su se predamnom svadala koliko moram kupiti licenci za server i svaki svoje trubi
<jelly> al ovo mi je zakon: <Dado> to mora biti full jednostavno jel necu je samo ja koristiti već i Žene
<Dado> hahahah bome
<Mmike> jelly, radi samo s windowsima. nemres ga instalirat na ne-windowse
<Mmike> Dado, tja, treba znat. I postgres treba znat tjunat. 
<Mmike> Mysql pogotovo
<Mmike> All in all je mssql jako dobra baza.
<Mmike> doduse, nisam vidio mega-porno site sa mssqlom pa neznam kako bi se nosio s time
<Mmike> :)
<jelly> Mmike: da, ali klijente ims za bilo sto
<Mmike> jelly, yup, al' sto ce mi to kad ga moram vrtjeti na windowsima
<jelly> pa nis
<jelly> ha, upravo sam saznao da vrtimo asterisk na virtualcu zadnjih 2-3 godine i sve radi
<jelly> kaki realtime, kaki timing, sve radi
<Mmike> super je kad radi
<Mmike> bed je kad prestane radit
<ivoks> Mmike: zakaj se toga ne drzis kad je mysql u pitanju :)
<Mmike> ivoks, kojeg?
<ivoks> 17:09 < Mmike> super je kad radi
<ivoks> 17:09 < Mmike> bed je kad prestane radit
<Mmike> ne kontam?
<ivoks> 16:51 < jelly> nisu bez vraga hrpe aplikacija uzele mysql
<ivoks> 16:51 < Mmike> jelly, jesu, bez vraga su ga uzele
<Mmike> pa ad
<Mmike> ekipa nezna za drugo
<ivoks> ma... nevermind
<Mmike> 90% webova je u PHPu
<ivoks> mysql je super
<Mmike> ne zato kaj je PHP dobar, nego zato kaj ekipa nezna drugo
<ivoks> kao sto je i cd super
<Mmike> ivoks, nije, ocajan je
<Mmike> 5.5 je improvement
<ivoks> nije da ces gore staviti HD film od 3 sata, ali je CD super
<Mmike> ovo sve prjie toga je majko mila i jao 
<jelly> worse is better
<Mmike> ne volim skype
<Mmike> svako malo ne radi
<Dado> hmmmm ja sam mislio zaobici bazu ovom excel forom jel zapravo niti ne želim bazu od softa punu smeca koje nikad necu koristiti
<Dado> kaj imate dignut asterisk?
<Dado> Ja sam jednom davno to krenuo slagati no odustao
<Mmike> asterisk je mega-kul
 * Mmike ide 
<Mmike> pozdrav svim
<ivoks> vecernji.hr redesign
<drac0> zdravo
<jelly-home> vozdra
<drac0> sad citam na bonbon forumu, ekipa pizdi radi slaboga signala haha
<bic_hp> sve to ima svoje
<bic_hp> :)
<drac0> isti problem ima i frend na 2 broja
<drac0> goodbye bonbon
<bic_hp> pogotovo ako nisi u urbanoj sredini
<bic_hp> ja dok putujem po selima, signala nema uopce
<drac0> ma istocni dio zagreba totalna koma
<bic_hp> iz slavonije sam pa ono
<drac0> skoro sam nasjeo na lijepe bojice i zvucne brojkice
<bic_hp> dada, tako sam i ja na optimu nasjeo
<bic_hp> na brojkice
<drac0> bic_hp, di si u slavoniji, imas li bnet tamo?
<bic_hp> blizu osijeka
<bic_hp> ne znam nisam gledao
<drac0> ok thx
<bic_hp> optima tv mi svako vece steka, do bola
<jelly-home> cek, zar nije bonbon na T-Mobile infrastrukturi
<bic_hp> download 5mbit koji nikad nije punih 5
<drac0> jelly je, ali to ti je ko i vw i skoda
<drac0> oboje su u grupaciji a razlika je tu
<drac0> frend ima t-mobile broj i bonbon broj
<bic_hp> ista stvar sa vipom i tomatom
<drac0> idemo za rastoke, t-mobile pun signal, bonbon 1 crtica
<jelly-home> drac0: to je cudno
<drac0> no shit sherlock :)
<drac0> nije djaba ta cijena
<drac0> negdje fushaju
<jelly-home> ne smijem nista reci ;-)
<drac0> al ne kuzim kako razdijeliti istu infrastrukturu i antene
<drac0> al ocito to rade
<jelly-home> meni Tele2 data stick manje-vise svugdje radi
<bic_hp> bas me zanima kakav ce bit ova kplus mreza, ocu dobit na placi kakav bon....
<jelly-home> ...
<bic_hp> kakva*
<bic_hp> jel ima tko ovdje losa iskustva s optimom?
<bic_hp> da me posavjetuje
<jelly-home> prijavi kvar, 2-3 puta, pa trazi raskid ugovora kad se i dalje ponavlja?
<bic_hp> fkt ne znam kako vise izac s njima na kraj
<jelly-home> koliko puta si do sada prijavio kvar
<bic_hp> 2
<jelly-home> eto jos jednom i onda trazit raskid ugovora
<bic_hp> u prvom slucaju totalno sam ostao bez neta i tv-a na 5 dana, na kraju sam ganjao lokalne tcomovce da mi to naprave
<jelly-home> ali ako ti je parica granicna, nema garancije da ce kod ikog drugog biti bolje
<bic_hp> ovi se nisu pojavljivali
<bic_hp> ali sad me hebu te smetnje, internet nikad 5mbit i tv steka
<bic_hp> to sam prijavio pa cemo vidjet
<bic_hp> samo se bojim da ce mi tehnicari doc i da ce sve bit u redu
<jelly-home> imaj datume i vrijeme kad si prijavio kvar, napisi dokument i trazi jednostrani raskid zbog neisporucene usluge
<bic_hp> posto samo navecer steka tv i sve...
<bic_hp> nemam ugovor, bio sam pametan
<bic_hp> ako se ne pojave, zbogom
<jelly-home> bar nesto
<bic_hp> tehnicka podrska im je totalna sramota...a vjerujem da ni dalje nije bolje
<bic_hp> tcom mi je skidao kozu s leđa samo s pretplatama... ali izgleda da cu se morat vratit
<bic_hp> gledam sad baš, nije bnet dostupan u ovom vukojebini
<jelly-home> a u kojoj si vukojebini specificno
<bic_hp> Belisce
<bic_hp> sad sam provjeravao na njihovoj stranici
<bic_hp> nije bas vukojebina, al skoro ;)
<bic_hp> ne kuzim se bas u telefoniju, ali to sto ti kazes ako je granicna parica svejedno mi je ako pređem negdje drugdje
<SilverSpace> veceraaaa
<ivoks> mutavi windows
<ivoks> moras se ulogirati da prihvati acpi shutdown
<ivoks> da, znam da se to moze promijeniti, al opet...
<jelly-home> ivoks: pa to ima smisla, zasto bi bilo tko mogao ugasiti makinu
<ivoks> naravno da nema
<ivoks> jer bilo tko ce ju ugasiti i ovak i onak
<ivoks> ne mozes ga sprijeciti
<ivoks> daj mu bar da ti ne unisti filesystem
<ivoks> vise bi imalo smisla obrnuto
<ivoks> ako sam ulogiran, sprijeci shutdown
<ivoks> ...ocito nesto radim, jel
<ivoks> idem off
<ivoks> pa pa
#ubuntu-hr 2012-03-29
<dodobas> elol
<dodobas> oh divno http://ssql-pgaustin.herokuapp.com, sad samo jos fali neki mod_pg za apache pa cemo imati Oracle APEX like framework
<dodobas> :)
<MmikeDOMA> Mlj
<Mmike> 'often my data is not relational'
<Mmike> I spit on thy!
<dodobas> Mmike: dobro jutro 
<Mmike> dodobas, helloy
<ivoks> Mmike: jesu te pozvali na razgovor? :D
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/siromasni-milijunasi--ima-ih-3000--a-ministar-linic-od-njih-planira-utjerati-cak-4-8-milijardi-kuna/1017799/
<ivoks> u 22 godine nitko se nije sjetio spojiti dvije baze
<ivoks> barem su ovdje mysql i postgresql redovno na tapeti :)
<Mmike> ivoks, ha? :)
<Mmike> ivoks, cek, ne kuzim
<Mmike> ivoks, btw, kaj ti je ariel ono napravio?
<obruT> Mmike: kak ne kuzis, porezna ima podatke u PG-u i mysqlu i 22 godine to nisu znali spojit :)
<Mmike> LOL :)
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> treba sutra ujutro netko prijevoz do karlovca? ako da javite se :D
<obruT> Mmike: jel znas ti Sanju Miller ?
<Mmike> obruT, da
<hbogner> sutra testiram krovne nosace
<Mmike> hbogner, heh, ne :) al' fala :)
<obruT> mislim u biti, znam da ju znas :)
<Mmike> hbogner, WOWOWO :) mogu onad s tobom, ja bih na krivo bio :)
<Mmike> obruT, :) lol :)
<hbogner> obruT, nasao neke jeftine u bauhausu
<obruT> malo smo te ogovarali :) nesto smo se dotakli ice, pa dosli do irca i tako to :)
<hbogner> Mmike, moze, vezem te za krov
<Mmike> obruT, da, nismo si sad nesh ovoono puno druzba, al' napili se jednom fino, i to :)
<obruT> hbogner: ajd bas me zanima kak ce proci testna voznja :) za koje pare si kupio ?
<hbogner> 129kn
<obruT> ijao :) zavezi bicikline jos spajderima za svaki slucaj :)
<hbogner> obruT, naravno :D
<Mmike> obruT, lol lol :) dada, ona je hodala s likom koji je radio na srcu pa smo se tak upoznali davno, al' tek nedavno (relativno) smo se bas podruzili fino uz te neke preparate fermentirajuce :)
<obruT> zao mi je sto nemam fotku bicikala s krova frendovog auta kad smo isli na cuveni "triglav megarange" :) bicikli su na krovu stajali pod nekih 30 stupnjeva u odnosu na okomicu :)
<hbogner> i zeljezni su nosaci tako da ih kasnije lako dodatno ucvrstim uz pomoc malo struje i elektroda :D
<obruT> nitko se nije htio vozit iza njihovog auta :)
<Mmike> hbogner, imas sliku/URL nosaca?
<hbogner> Mmike, nemam ni jedno ni drugo
<hbogner> al kad monitram uslikam ih
<Mmike> ajd
<Mmike> bas me zanima
<Mmike> ja sam svoje platio oko 600 kuna onomad
<Mmike> 3 bicikla mi stanu gore
<hbogner> rodjak kupio za oko 100kn isto u nekom trgovackom centru prosle godine i isao par puta na more s njima i sve ok
<hbogner> e ja sam uzeo 2 od po 129kn
<ivoks> Mmike: pa nije se otopio
<hbogner> jer mi treb za 2 bajka
<Mmike> ivoks, pa kaj je to smedje na fotki?
<ivoks> Mmike: nego je iz dna masine dosao do stakla
<ivoks> koje smedje?
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> pa cek
<ivoks> prvo i osnovno
<ivoks> znas li sto su ariel liquid tabs?
<Mmike> ne :)
<ivoks> e jebiga onda
<ivoks> onda se cudi :)
<ivoks> nije smedje nego ljubicasto
<Mmike> :)
<hbogner> ivoks, jesu to one vrecice kaj ubacis u masinu s vesom u bubanj?
<Mmike> meni izgleda k'o komad hrdje :)
<ivoks> hbogner: bda
 * Mmike koristi tide i skroz je ok
<hbogner> vidio na reklamam jedino
<Mmike> i neki woolverine pimpek za ne-bijeli ves, tekuci
<Mmike> al' tog trenutno nemam i tide je ok
<hbogner> sinoc prije spavanja cuo ovu stvar i sad nikako iz glave: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iR6oYX1D-0w
<hbogner> i need a dollar
<hbogner> ...
<obruT> ja sam sinoc prije spavanja u gradu vidio dobrog komada i nikako iz glave :)
<hbogner> refren mi je u loop u glavi
<ivoks> koji bog je ovom mutavom outlooku
<SilverSpace> jutar
<ivoks> pa jeb te program mutavi da mutaviji ne moze bit
<ivoks> dok si u uredu, koristi sasl
<ivoks> izadjes iz ureda, vise ne koristi sasl
<ivoks> mutavog li smeca
<SilverSpace> ubit cu se kak dobro ploca radi sa win7 a sa ubuntu ne nabijem ih sa poluproizvodom
<hbogner> androidasi, mze pitanje, kako na listi aplikacija pobrisati popis maknutih aplikacija? tj kad odem na google play->my apps->all tamo su i one koje sam maknuo
<Mmike> ivoks, zakaj koristis outlook?
<SilverSpace> hbogner: stoje na kraju?
<Mmike> hbogner, pojma
<hbogner> evo kaze ravilov da neide
<hbogner> SilverSpace, ma imam listu installed i listu all
<hbogner> i ova all je puna svega i svacega dok sam isprobavao aplikacije
<SilverSpace> kodmene te stoje na kraju ovih istaliranih
<hbogner> a to je mozda do sorta, kod mene su abecedno
<SilverSpace> ili imas drugu verziju marketa
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> hbogner, jebote pjesma :0
<hbogner> Mmike, jel i tebi sad ostao refren u glavi? :D
<Mmike> idi!
<ivoks> ma ja sam kriv, joj, jesam mutav
<SilverSpace> hbogner: mislim da se moze 
<ivoks> sok i nevjerica
<ivoks> salice
<ivoks> u uredu
<ivoks> pise "Made in England"
<hbogner> SilverSpace, mozda, jos neznam kako :d
<SilverSpace> platis pivo
<hbogner> ofskroz :D
<Mmike> http://business.hr/ekonomija/evo-kako-izgleda-bolivijsko-gospodarsko-cudo?fb_ref=.T3QQYWlWa_U.like&fb_source=home_multiline
<ivoks> al takvo sto nije primijenjivo na nas
<ivoks> nemamo naftu
<ivoks> nemamo nista sto ostatak svijeta vec nema
<ivoks> therefore, nemamo sta izvoziti i nemamo sta da ce nam bacati novaca koliko nam treba
<Mmike> a kulen?
<Mmike> a rakija?
<Mmike> mislim, ivoks!
<ivoks> sve to i drugi imaju
<ivoks> koliko god si mi brijali da je nase posebno - nije
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/409019_10150631415197980_158040142979_9142040_771482396_n.jpg
<Mmike> obruT, ^^
<obruT> Mmike: dobar koncept ;)
<obruT> al je Nikon :P
<SilverSpace> uh
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/406913_10150547507797980_158040142979_8912099_1840549060_n.jpg
<obruT> frend je nedavno kupio FF nikona... a ima onaj 14-24 objektiv... ajme koja sirina
<Mmike> UH
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/316082_10150411264302980_158040142979_8445010_10878268_n.jpg <- pepeljara vlasnika Nikona :)
<dodobas> jeste videjli ovo http://hackaday.com/2012/03/28/building-the-worst-linux-pc-eve
<ivoks> http://whitelines.mpora.com/videos/wltv/triple-backflip-attempt-si-cudlipp-close.html
<BotaniCar> hellooo
<obruT> ivoks: ne vidi se kak je zavrsilo :)
<obruT> imam hrpu fotki di skok izgleda fantasticno :)
<obruT> ali prizemljenje... :)
<obruT> recimo ova fotka neiskusnom oku izgleda cool :) https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-hs1yRCSR7AY/SGPta8NLzFI/AAAAAAAADyU/9ZBe_MdwEPo/s640/IMG_8888.jpg
<obruT> znalci ce vec skuzit da prizemljenje nije dobro proslo :)
<BotaniCar> kaj je taj board ubuntu-powered ? :) 
<obruT> BotaniCar: mislim da je tad bio mandriva powered :)
<ivoks> obruT: pa kaze da je skoro
<ivoks> obruT: lik se previse zarotirao... napravio je 3 i pol
<ivoks> obruT: 3 jos nitko nije izveo, a ovaj je skoro napravio 4 :)
<ivoks> obruT: ova fotka... na ledjima si zavrsio? :D
<ivoks> na tak malom kikeru zavrsit na ledjima... joj...
<ivoks> siris ruke u zelji da ih polomis? :)
<obruT> zavrsio na bordu, ali odsklizao i sjeo na guzicu :)
<obruT> ovo sa sirenjem ruku je uzivancija :)
<obruT> krila i to :)
 * igustin tko visoko leti... :P :D
<obruT> budi se ukakan :)
<ivoks> upiti za kajake prste
<ivoks> cijeli tjedan, svaki dan
<gorski> flash crko, moze pomoc?
<ivoks> pa pitaj sto te muci
<gorski> probao sam reinstalirati flahplugin-installer al flash nece da se vrti
<gorski> probao i neki flash-aid addon za mozillu isto nis
<SilverSpace> gorski: jel ti zna sto tocno hoces 
<ivoks> obruT: o boze... ovaj tvoj frend...
<ivoks> nevjerojatno nesto
<gorski> ? adobe flash plugin, gledati youtube filmice i ostalo???
<gorski> radilo do prije 5 min, bio na grooveshark.com i nesto se pokvarilo
<ivoks> restartaj firefox
<gorski> sam
<SilverSpace>  flashplugin-installer imas li taj paket istaliran
<gorski> imam
<SilverSpace> http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<SilverSpace> jel ti radi ovdje 
<SilverSpace> ha nova verzija
<gorski> vidim da u firefoxu pod opcijama>aplikacije>flash nemam ponudjeno flash player
<gorski> ne radi na http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<SilverSpace> onda nemas istaliran paket ili si u ff istalirao neki dodatak za blokiranje
<ivoks> mzoes reinstalirati flash
<ivoks> sudo apt-get --reinstall install flashplugin-installer 
<ivoks> ali sumnjam da ce ti to pomoci
<obruT> ivoks: koji ? 
<ivoks> nesto si udesio u firefoxu
<gorski> reinstaliram sve pa javim
<ivoks> reinstalirati ces sve radi flasha?
<ivoks> cijeli sustav?
<gorski> ma ne, mozilu chromium i flash
<gorski> purge-o sam gore navedeno, obrisao dir u home-u i opet nistađž
<BotaniCar> Purge-ao si je internet :) 
<BotaniCar> Jesi purgeao internet ? :)
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/ribar-kod-kornata-ulovio-morskog-psa-teskog-preko-150-kilograma/1017917/
<ivoks> ajmo veslat :D
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/xmag/clanak/ni-srbin-ni-hrvat-srbi-ljuti-jer-rumunji-prisvajaju-teslu/606955.aspx
<ivoks> svadja oko tesle :D
<obruT> Tesla je ionako vanzemaljac
<ivoks> za one koji ne znaju
<ivoks> lika je bila naseljena rumunjima :D
<ivoks> to je rumunjska zemlja :D
<ivoks> jos cemo morati i sa rumunjima ratovati :D
<BotaniCar> Tesla je vampir, ja vidio u seriji 
<Mmike> super 
<Mmike> lik kaze da virtualka radi super
<BotaniCar> kaj si delal, mika ? 
<Mmike> pa nist
<Mmike> neznam kaj da mu kazem
<BotaniCar> to je onaj od juce ? 
<BotaniCar> Hyper-v ? 
<Mmike> reko, jel' mogu dobit neke statistike, logove, bilo kaj
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> veli lik, nema logova jer sve radi kako treba
<BotaniCar> Reci mu da sam ti ja pomogao. Bez dodatne elaboracije
<Mmike> :) :) :)
<BotaniCar> Pda, kaj ga briga kak sam ti pokusao pomoci , bitno da su logovi prazni :)
<BotaniCar> Usput, nasao sam kako napraviti migraciju exchange > exim :) popodne shibam ~9000 svojih mailova ( na 256kb uploadu) za test :) 
<Mmike> kaj da ja sad njemu kazem?
<BotaniCar> postam na MS technet da mi netko da link na to kak exchange zapisuje topologiju inboxa, i kak da ju moj IMAP reader procita , i nish od silnih profesionalaca, na kraju morao sam naci .. 
<BotaniCar> Bilo bi najpostenije da mu velis da nisi napravio nikaj 
<BotaniCar> Al, nije opcija, jelda ? :D
<jelly> "istrazili smo slucaj i tuneali gefufnu"
<Mmike> Jebale ih virtualke
<Mmike> i hyper-v
<Mmike> ne kuzim zasto postgres ne vrte na windowsima kad vec imaju taj hyperkurac
 * jelly krivi Mmikea za jellese's recenttracks: Dunkelbunt Feat. Boban i Marko Markovic Orkestar – Cinnamon Girl
<Mmike> heheheh 
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> rba ima nove ljepse tokene
<ivoks> mac style; bijeli
<igustin> ?
<ivoks> kaj?
<igustin> ja imam bijeli oduvijek ;)
<ivoks> eh, ti si mladi poduzetnik :)
<igustin> a crni za tekući
<igustin> lol
<ivoks> ja sad imam i crni i bijeli
<igustin> 3-4 godine
<ivoks> reko, mladi
<ivoks> moj token je izdan 2007.
<ivoks> pise na poledjini
<igustin> arp-07
<igustin> lol
<igustin> pardon, APR-07
<ivoks> eto, moj je stariji
 * igustin ipak nije tako mlad, onda ;)
<ivoks> nego, zamisli ti ovo
<ivoks> dva direktora u firmi
<igustin> pa od kad je tvoj? MAR-07? :)
<ivoks> trazili da zajedno potpisujemo sve transakcije
<ivoks> i ja dobijem usb stick, a drugi nikad nista
<igustin> baš morali?
<igustin> lol
<ivoks> i ja uredno radim transakcije
<ivoks> nikad nikakvih problema
<ivoks> i dodjem u banku jucer, da bi ja token i da mi je pun k. usb sticka koji ne radi na linuxu
<igustin> možda ILI jedan ILI drugi? :)
<ivoks> i kaze zenska, a drugi
<igustin> lol
<ivoks> ja reko, drugi nikad nije ni dobio
<ivoks> uzme telefon, nazove, spusti, gleda me
<ivoks> i kaze 'drugi token kod nas stoji vec dvije godine'
<ivoks> nisu ga isporucili
<igustin> rotfl
<ivoks> i onda me pita, da kak sam ja radio transakcije
<ivoks> pa reko, kliknuo sam i radilo je
<ivoks> pa kak
<igustin> :))))
<ivoks> pa ne znam, reko, uzeli smo to zdravo za gotovo
<ivoks> radi i to je to
<ivoks> kaze ona 'karticu imate'
<igustin> :D
<ivoks> reko 'ne', nikad nismo ni dobili
<ivoks> opet me gleda
<ivoks> pa pise ovdje da ste uzeli dvije kartice
<ivoks> reko, nikad karticu ja nisam vidio :)
<ivoks> i opet, blink blink
<igustin> lažeš!
<ivoks> dobit cete sve do petka
<ivoks> i sta je je, oba tokena sam dobio danas
<ivoks> jedan ima datum iz 2010
<igustin> ali i dalje prolaze transakcije s jednim?
<ivoks> na omotnici
<ivoks> nikad otvaran
<ivoks> nisam probao jos
<igustin> koji fail
<ivoks> jos sam joj rekao, i njoj i kolegici
<ivoks> da cu promijeniti banku jer im usb radi samo na windows
<igustin> MeeGo lives forever at Nokia! -> http://www.slashgear.com/new-nokia-meego-duo-tipped-for-next-billion-28220380/
<ivoks> i kaze zenska, ali sta ce vam usb, kad vam fina isto radi samo na windows
<igustin> i što kaže?
<igustin> he, he, he... ne zadugo :P
<ivoks> ali je upoznata s problematikom
<igustin> btw, FINA *radi* na Linuxu
<igustin> neslužbeno, ali radi
<ivoks> i rekla je, ja cu vam tu napisati da se mcintosh i linux korisnik
<igustin> cool ;)
<ivoks> pitam ju ja, jel cita to tko
<ivoks> kaze da citaju; ako izdaju tokene onda zele vidjeti razlog
<ivoks> dakle, ocito prate situaciju
<igustin> :D
<igustin> slično meni u IKB-u svojevremeno gurali netbanking, ja odbijam
<igustin> pitaju zašto
<igustin> kažem "iz tehničkih razloga"
<igustin> čak i pojasnim
<igustin> ona meni: "ma ne brinite se, to vam je skroz jednostavno za koristiti, pokazat ću vam"
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> das joj laptop i kazes 'pokazi' :)
<igustin> :)
<igustin> je, moš' mislit "teleta u šarena vrata"
<ivoks> mislis da ce nokia ovo izbaciti?
<igustin> a ne znam, najavljuju
<igustin> imam dojam da MS pokušava ubiti sve !MS, ali unutar Nokie očito još ima jaki lobi
<igustin> na kraju krajeva, Nokiu i dalje hrane !MS uređaji
<igustin> barem za sada
<ivoks> http://hint.fm/wind/
<ivoks> ne znam koliko je pametno koristiti vjetar i sunce za energiju
<ivoks> idjem radit
<ivoks> kad ce taj cluc?
<drac0> postovanje
<drac0> zivili
<drac0> dobro je znati, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1397393
<chaky> moj Desire je lagano krenuo nervirati me. Zadnjih par dana mi se cesto zna restartati, pogotovo kod punjenja kada se ugrije.
<drac0> mozda ga ploca muci
<drac0> ipak to sad vec radi neko vrijeme :)
<chaky> vjerojatno, ovo je jedan od onih prvih modela
<drac0> amoled :)
<chaky> treba mi jos jedan mob za posao, a necu nista sto nije Andrpoid, pa sam bacio oko na SE Xperia Mini Pro v2
<chaky> android*
<chaky> kolega na poslu ima ovaj mali mob i kaze da je zadovoljan. To je onaj sa slide tipkovnicom. Stim da cu ja gore staviit Cyanogenomod
<drac0> probaj :)
<drac0> nisam se sretao sa SE android mobovima
<drac0> vidio par, nis posebno
<drac0> javi kako je :)
<chaky> nista posebno, ali rade :)
<chaky> lijepo su dizajnirani
<chaky> ljepse nego Samsung :)
<drac0> hebes dizajn
<chaky> ma znam, samo kazem
<drac0> nekad imam filing da ce mi se nexus raspast
<drac0> desire je bio robustan
<drac0> mrcina padao je par puta
<drac0> i ovi novi htc one su takvi
<chaky> necu htc
<drac0> nexus je plasticnjak koji lose izgleda al eto drzi se nije to tako lose kako se cini
<drac0> sgs3 :)
<chaky> SE ima na svojim stranicama linkove na XDA forum kako rootati mob :)))
<drac0> a morali su nesto da :)
<chaky> uz pomoc fastboota, gotovo sve za par sek.
<chaky> zapravo, uputa je kako unlockati bootloader, a root kasnije dodas sam
<drac0> nice :)
<chaky> drac0: ispod ovog brda na 0:12 je mjesto ga ja zivim http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=TuaObvlexr4
<drac0> :)
<drac0> bit ce odlicna 2. sezona, jedva cekam
<drac0> prva sezona me izbacila iz cipela :)
<chaky> prepoznajes li ovog (photo by moja malenkost): https://plus.google.com/photos/100829589994408455765/albums/5658842645050283585/5658843673147452210
<drac0> to na setu :)
<chaky> da
<chaky> a vidi tko je ovdje: https://plus.google.com/photos/100829589994408455765/albums/5658842645050283585/5658843405589450882
<drac0> sta se nisi ubacio na set
<drac0> gadni su mi oboje :)
<drac0> al mali dwarf mi je zakon :)
<drac0> koja faca legendarna hahahah
<chaky> tyrion je zakon
<drac0> najjaci patuljak ikad
<drac0> sitan al dinamitan
<drac0> and always pays his debts :)
<chaky> jesi citao knjige?
<drac0> nisam
<chaky> moras
<drac0> jesi ti
<chaky> da, ostalo mi je jos oko 300 strana od 5. knjige
<drac0> al zato citam walking dead :)
<chaky> e to ne znam
<drac0> kako je u game, sezona po knjizi?
<chaky> da, stim da ce 3 i 4. knjigu spojiti u jednu sezonu
<drac0> chaky, walking dead, moras to gledati jako dobra serija!!! http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1520211/
<chaky> aha, budem skinuo
<drac0> sad je 2. sezona zavrsila, prejaka serija
<drac0> brutalno do boli
<drac0> obavezno pogledaj
<chaky> odlicno, znaci nemam puno za pogledati
<drac0> ma nista, malo serija izlazi po sezoni
<drac0> bas nas cimaju, i sad opet pauza do bozica :(
<drac0> daju po 8 epizoda i stanka
<chaky> eh
<drac0> al vrhunska serija
<drac0> zaboravi se filmove i serije na temu zombija do sada
<drac0> ovo je no. 1
<drac0> sad ce game jos malo pa ce skratiti cekanje ovoga :)
<drac0> ha!
<drac0> http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/12/03/29/google_earns_80_of_its_mobile_revenue_from_ios_just_20_from_android.html
<drac0> sta se sve proizvodilo u yugi :) http://www.radiosarajevo.ba/novost/77558/
<obruT> ivoks: jel gledas akcijsku ? :)
<ivoks> obruT: gledam drek
<ivoks> gledam logove
<ivoks> :)
<obruT> bwahahahaha :)
<obruT> freeride i freestyle u makedoniji
<obruT> jebiga, proslo :)
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> s antom pasalicem?
<obruT> neke zenskice su bile
<ivoks> pa da...
<ivoks> jeftinije je odletiti u makedoniji, uzeti taxi do skijalista
<ivoks> i bordati tamo 7 dana
<ivoks> nego bordati na sljemenu 7 dana
<obruT> pa da
<obruT> sad neka ekipa planira otici boulderirat tamo na nekih desetak dana
<obruT> vidjeli filmic http://vimeo.com/22292202  pa se napalili :)
<SilverSpace> vece
#ubuntu-hr 2012-03-30
<dodobas> elol
<budz0r> Unity je sranje!
<Mmike> budz0r, ma sta naprica u te tri rijeci>!
<BotaniCar> Operativni su sustavi sranje , graficka sucelja su sranje na sranju 
<budz0r> nakon svakog reboota izmucim se ko konj da bi pokrenuo urxvt
<budz0r> naravno da svaki put moram nanovo podesavat keyboard shortcute
<Mmike> budz0r, lol :) pa kaj nije to urxvtov bed?
<obruT> budz0r: zasto ga koristis ? :) ja sam to smece od unity-a maknuo nakon jako malo koristenja, nije to za ljude :P
<obruT> samo za Silvera :)
<Mmike> obruT, :) 
<Mmike> obruT, https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/534162_10150629305686444_708951443_9278162_711238250_n.jpg
<obruT> ijao :)
<obruT> kad je to ufotkano ? :)
<Mmike> sinoc :0
<obruT> nisam ih vidio vec dugo, Zvone je imao rockas prije 3 dana, ali ga na kraju nisam nazvao :P budala zaboravio
<obruT> odnosno sjetio se ujutro, al kao navecer cu zvati :P
<Mmike> pa sinoc smo se nasli povodom toga
<Mmike> popilo 3-4 pive
<Mmike> i osli doma
<Mmike> moram kakat :)
<obruT> ajme, koji starkelje :)
<Mmike> A cuj
<Mmike> godine su to :)
<BotaniCar> Jedva cekam da budem jos stariji, da to mogu koristiti kao izgovor za jos vise stvari :) 
<Mmike> sjecate se onog stroja, hyper-v, iowaita velikog
<Mmike> nesto je lik napravio
<Mmike> i munin fino pokazuje kako je iowait nestao
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> ali 'nije bilo nista'
<jelly-home> alter table `dzomba` create index on `key_used_for_selects`;
<Mmike> mirza, mirza!
<Neuromanc> jutro
<Mmike> BotaniCar, pa daj tu link, kolca mu suhog
<igustin> Mmike: "kolca mu suhog" :)))
<Mmike> a cuj :)
<igustin> "kobasice ti prepečene" :P
<obruT> "musice mu tuste" :)
<igustin> ćelave ti glave
<Mmike> sesira ti slamnatog
<igustin> ...zapaljenog
<SilverSpace> jutroooo
<jelly> ulja ti motornog
<SilverSpace> tko to ima sto proti unity bas je zakon :))
<obruT> SilverSpace: log voznjice : http://connect.garmin.com/page/activity/activity.faces?activityId=162832123&actionMethod=page%2Factivity%2Factivity.xhtml%3AuserSwitcher.switchSystem&cid=16376777
<obruT> samo zanemari puls, frend ima problema sa trakicom :P
<jelly> ili to ili je mrtav??
<SilverSpace> obruT: bas sam tio pitati cije je to srceko :))
<obruT> od zeca nekog :)
<jelly> cucka je furao sa sobom, či-vau-vau
<SilverSpace> dobar prosjek 
<obruT> uglavnom sasma lijepi prosjek obzirom da nam je prva voznjica i obzirom na faking uzbrdice koje nisu dugacke, ali su faking strme i ima ih dosta :P
<obruT> na ravnim dijelovima se vuklo 30+
<obruT> to ovi papci nabrijanci... a ja im lijepo rekao da zelim laganu voznjicu :P
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> note: izaci van zagrebacke zupanije i natrag se ne racuna kao lagana voznjica
<obruT> jelly: ovo je tipicna poslije-posla voznjica
<SilverSpace> 70km
<obruT> stigli prije mraka, volim ovo ljetno racunanje vremena
<SilverSpace> na kalnik penjanje i nazad 
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> kad vozimo na kalnik pa penjemo, nazad idemo autima :) eventualno do krizevca na pizzu jos biciklom, ali od krizevaca definitivno autom
<obruT> zg - kalnik - penjanje - zg je malo ipak too much, bez penjanja ok
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> kaj je Intel sjebo stvar sa Atomima D2700 
<SilverSpace> ni jedna ploca sa nima ne podrzava 64bitni os ni ubuntu uopce 
<Mmike> jelly, ULJA TI MOTORNOG! :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: pa odi na piratebay i unesi "cryptography for dummies"; samo su dva torrenta, a jedan ima seedere
<jelly> Mmike: ... zapaljenog
<BotaniCar> Ima netko tko se kuzi u exim da ga udavim malo na msg ? 
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> baci exim usmi posftix
<BotaniCar> odjebi s svojim poluprovjerenim savjetima
<BotaniCar> nakon "getmail" price sam te odlucio ignorirati (samo na pola, i dalje te bolim, brada)
<BotaniCar> *volim
<Mmike> ? :)
<Mmike> exim/sendmail, so obsolete. Postfix, modern and cool.
<Mmike> plus, svi ga koristimo pa i nesto znamo o njemu
<Mmike> osim mozda jelly :)
<drac0> zdravo
<drac0> rant nezadovoljstva
<drac0> ovaj usrani unity + compiz je i dalje choppy
<drac0> smece zecse
<Mmike> :) no shit :)
<drac0> koje nakon natty NE RADI
<drac0> uzas koje smece
<drac0> i sta sad opcija je ici u unity 2D
<drac0> ili natrag na mutter
<drac0> i gnome-shell
<drac0> fakat palac dolje za usrani unity-team
<drac0> 2 releasea to ne mogu rjesiti
<drac0> sve opcije sam probao, i syncv i refreash i texture, i triplebuffer i sta sve ne
<drac0> i otvoris jubito + dash i vuce se ko krepana macka
<drac0> smece!!!
<Mmike> forsanje debilizama, to ti je
<Mmike> btw, kaj je mutter?
<Mmike> te, kaki hardver imas?
<drac0> a gnome-shell
<drac0> da mi gnome-shell na mutter trza i da je tako sheban rekao bi, ok stroj je slab
<drac0> a mutter leti
<drac0> dok ovo smece se vuce konstantno
<drac0> cak i prozori
<drac0> strasno
<drac0> da ne kazem da mi proc obe jezgre divljaju sa kombinacijom nekog videa + dash
<drac0> Mmike, stroj nije nov, ali kako sve ostalo leti na tom hardveru a ovo kenjavi
<drac0> evo
<drac0> precise x64: Linux 3.2.0-20-generic |  Dual Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Extreme CPU X7900  @ 2.80GHz 800.000 MHz | Bogomips: 11172.58 | Mem: 2373/3890M [||||||||||] | Diskspace: 258.72G Free: 24.66G | Procs: 188 | Uptime: 1 hr 27 mins 57 secs  | Load: 0.07 0.19 0.26  | Vpenis: 212.6 cm | Screen: NVIDIA Corporation G86 [Quadro NVS 140M] (rev a1) @ 3360x1200 (32 bpp) Corespeed:  | eth0: In: 114.43M Out: 19.52M 
<drac0> Sensors: HDD:
<drac0> jel probao od vas tko onaj cinnamon kako vec?
<Mmike> dobar stroj :)
<drac0> Mmike, SilverSpace, sale, ping :)
<Mmike> cinnamon, sto je to?
<drac0> popizdit cu
<drac0> isto neki window manager baziran na gnome-shellu
<drac0> tj na mutteru
<drac0> nema compiza
 * igustin opet preseravanje s veličinom penisa o.O
<igustin> 212 cm može poslužiti i kao pojas ;)
<igustin> za dvoje ;)
<drac0> Mmike, cinnamon http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ey4WPQPkM5I
<Mmike> drac0, ah, nisam
<Mmike> drac0, glavni razlog zasto sam jos na 10.10 je - dreknity
<drac0> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mutter_(window_manager)
<drac0> 20 mega cinnamona
<drac0> eh ako to sta valja goodbye shity unity
<drac0> ionako ce mi faliti samo hud
<Mmike> hud?
<drac0> :)
<drac0> dreknity ficur
<Mmike> znam da je ivoks imao puna usta hvale za to
<Mmike> neka revolucija opet
<drac0> ma ok je stvar zaista
<drac0> al sve uzalud kad je unity na compizu sranje
<SilverSpace> ma joj kaj kukate :))
<drac0> ma odoh van
<drac0> l8r
<BotaniCar> Vi bar imate nekakvo graficko sucelje, ja nemam nish :( 
<BotaniCar> neuro, de si ! :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1436497&page=2
<Mmike> hrpa ljudi ima problema s hyper-vom
<BotaniCar> i neka, hyper-v sluzben ne podrzava ubuntu
<Mmike> ostaje mi velika misterija i dalje zasto taj postgres ne vrte van virtualke
<Mmike> al' dobro
<Mmike> radi, to je bitno
<Mmike> BotaniCar, nedjelja nemrem nikako :/
<Mmike> BotaniCar, a nit subota
<jelly> ha, meni Debian radi ok sa 2.6.38 kernelom na Hyper-Vju
<BotaniCar> meni i debiani i ubuntuju rade ko zmajevi, al velim  - nije podrzano, ako nekaj ne dela, ne kukam glasno 
<Mmike> jelly, a nekaj je ovaj napravio da je to proradilo
<Mmike> fino se vidi na munin graficima - do sinoc ljubicasta linija oko 20-30%, nakon sinoc, nema, iowait ne postoji
<Mmike> mislim, to je ERP nekakav gore, jedna firma sa oko 150 klijenata sveskup
<Mmike> tj, 150 ljudi koji to koriste
<Mmike> to bi valjda i 386ica neka vrtila ok
<jelly> hm, ne znam nist o tome, kod mene je iowait crven
<Mmike> eh, stari munin :)
<ivoks> uh.
<ivoks> ova porezna je kriminalna organizacija
<ivoks> baba mi u dohodak za 2011 uracunala ono sto mi je ostalo iz 2010.
<jelly> wtf
<jelly> Mmike: cricket.
<Mmike> jelly, qua?
<jelly> nije munin
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> vish
<Mmike> za taj jos nisam cuo :)
<ivoks> collectd
<ivoks> cricket je sve popularniji
<jelly> Mmike: cricket je vrlo vrlo star, al radi
<jelly> http://cricket.sourceforge.net/
<jelly> Last modified at 2003/04/21
<ivoks> :=
<jelly> vjerojatno se ne skalira na vise od 10,000 grafova zbog toga sto collector ide iz crona svakih 5 minuta i serijalizira dohvat
<ivoks> za razliku od munina? :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> munin isto tako radi
<jelly> nemam pojma sta munin radi
<Mmike> munin je izvrstan je je mega-lako napisati plugin za njega
<Mmike> ivoks, kak mislis - sve popularniji?
<jelly> al ako je isti kufer, covjek se pita zasto su ga onda uopce radili iznova
<Mmike> nemam pojma, velim, nisam nikad cuo za cricket prije
<jelly> mozda iz istog razloga kao i Mmike, nisu ga nasli na gugletu
<ivoks> munin je sranje
<ivoks> mislim, nije on toliko sranje koliko pristup koji su odabrali
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> naravno da je sranje
<jelly> mi ga imamo cca jednako dugo kao i Netsaint/Nagios, znaci od cca 2000
<ivoks> ne jednom mi se desilo da mi munin usere stroj, a ne ono sto prati
<jelly> lolwut
<Mmike> ivoks, blj? preko 3500 servera, nikad munin nije usro stroj
<ivoks> onda nisi imao jos load
<Mmike> kak ti munin moze usrat stroj?
<Mmike> lol, da nisam imao load :)
<ivoks> nije ti se nikad desilo da ti se nasere stotine munin-cron procesa?
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> munin-cron se vrti na masteru
<jelly> ivoks: uh... zar se to ne vrti samo na serveru?
<Mmike> ne na serverima
<jelly> right
<ivoks> jelly: da, dobro, govorim o specificnom setupu
<ivoks> gdje nema 'mastera'
<jelly> popravi si specificni setup
<ivoks> nije moguce
<Mmike> al' imam jedno 20ak servera ovak po svukud di nemam nikakvih bedova s time
<Mmike> a imam fest loadane strojeve
<ivoks> al dobro, nije specificno za uobicajeni setup
<Mmike> stovise, 2 stroja di imam 2 gige rama a postgres baza od 40GB, diskovi umiru, al' munin radi ok
<Mmike> bed s muninom je sto polla svakih 5 miunuta
<Mmike> i nemres mu rec 'aj sad malo brze, a?'
 * jelly sad dize nagios na VPS-u sa strane odakle ce nadzirati sve institucije
<BotaniCar> to ,jelly, ja se preporodio otkad to imam
<Mmike> nagios ima vecih bedova od munina na 1000+ kistri
<BotaniCar> jejjj , opet sam glupost otkrio .. nadrkavam ja i dalje po svojoj migraciji mailove kroz IMAP .. zmigriram sve , i svi mi sad mailovi imaju isti datum .. reko, za ocekivat' je, postavio je datum kad je povukao mail .. odem u webmail, da vidim kak to zgleda, i sortam po senderu -> pugg, najednom vidim "pravi datum" .. ima tko objasnjenje ?
<Mmike> al' i dalje radi skroz ok
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nagios i munin ne rade istu stvar
<Mmike> BotaniCar, brate, pa kol'ko ti radis tu migraciju?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: planirao sam 3 mjeseca, s testom i svime
<Mmike> BotaniCar, still, nagios ima vecih bedova od munina :)
<ivoks> ja sam svojevremeno VPN imao samo ya nagios
<BotaniCar> Mmike: mozes mi nabrojati 3 beda ? Ja se nisam susreo ni s jednim, osim svojim neznanjem
<jelly> BotaniCar: Outlook kao client ima jako zanimljive design odluke, i prikazuje datum iz zadnjeg Received headera ako se ne varam
<Mmike> BotaniCar, pa, na 3k servera mu se hoce desit da nekad neke servere provjeri jednom u 10-15 minuta
<Mmike> sto je bed
<Mmike> dodsue, sad smo upgradeirali munin pa se jos nije desilo, al'...
<BotaniCar> jelly: primjeti da mi se to manifestira kad gledam kroz webmail.
<Mmike> i iritantno komplicirano je suspedanje servisa da ne braga 
<jelly> BotaniCar: koji webmail?
<jelly> BotaniCar: mozda ima neki slican debilizam
<BotaniCar> jelly: roundcube / squirrelmail, sad bas gledam na roundu , isto 
<ivoks> pa normalno je da ima datum otkad je mail poslan
<jelly> BotaniCar: a mutt -f imap://.../ prikaze dobro?
<jelly> ivoks: ne, normalno je da ima datum koji pise u Date zaglavlju
<BotaniCar> jelly: bi se jako smijao da ti kazem da nisam nikad koristio terminal mail klijent ? 
<ivoks> da, tocno, taj
<jelly> BotaniCar: dobro, thunderbird
<Mmike> pine ftw!
<ivoks> ako ti roundcube pokazuje krivi datum, netko/nesto je mijenjalo headere maila
<ivoks> jer inace roundcube pokazuje ispravan datum
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ni jedan ne pokazuje nista krivo, cek da ponovno napisem, mozda nisam bio jasan
<ivoks> isto kao i squirrelmail
<jelly> ili roundcube isto kemija sa prikazom datuma
<ivoks> na kemije
<ivoks> bas sad radim migraciju jednu
<BotaniCar> dakle, po defaultnom sortu, svi mi mail klijenti pokazuju kao datum maila - datum kad sam ih premjestio na novi sustav ; no kad promijenim sort u "by sender", pojavljuju mi se "pravi" datumi
<jelly> BotaniCar: onda provjeri u dokumentaciji sto mu zapravo znaci taj "defaultni sort"
<BotaniCar> jelly: mozda si s onom izjavom o outluku bio na pravom tragu, mail server s kojeg je povlaceno je exchange, tko zna kud su server-side zabrijali :) 
<BotaniCar> jelly: default sort mu je "by date" 
<jelly> e, al koji date.
<Mmike> ivoks, pa collectd ne radi grafove!
<Mmike> brag mater
<jelly> pa collectd collecta, valjda
<jelly> a onda radi grafove s cime hoces
<jelly> lako je grafove radit kad imas RRDove 
<BotaniCar> jelly: da ti ne lazem, ne znam di bi gledao, za squirrel /roundcube mi je dokumentacija tesko citljiva (jbg, ja sam microsoftov pijun)
<jelly> mislim, nagađam po imenu -- nikad koristio taj collectd
<Mmike> jelly, da, lako je uzet python i isprogramirat
<Mmike> al' cemu kad vec ima gotovih stvari
<obruT> Mmike: jel obradjujes raw fotke u necemu ?
<Mmike> obruT, ma, slabo
<Mmike> nisam fotko jako jako dugo
<Mmike> inace sam koristio lighzone
<obruT> to radi na linuxu ?
<Mmike> yup
<jelly> BotaniCar: pogledaj headere za pocetak, i vidi da li datumi u zadnjem (najgornjem) Received headeru odgovaraju onome sto webmail prikazuje
<Mmike> u javi pisano, radi na linuxu
<Mmike> iznenadjujuce brzo (s obzirom na javu)
<obruT> onaj rawtherapee je navodno ok, ali meni se nesto cudno ponasao
<BotaniCar> jelly: odgovaraju, najgornji sadrzi datum kad sam migrirao mail
<jelly> BotaniCar: ako je, onda gnjavi roundcubeovce da kako sortirati po Date headeru a ne po tome
<BotaniCar> jelly: taknekaj i bude, nisam mislio nikog gnjaviti, samo se cudim manifestaciji
<jelly> BotaniCar: ili odi u storage sustav gdje su te poruke i obriši iz svake taj ili prvih X najgornjih Received zaglavlja ;-)
<BotaniCar> jelly: nekak sam skloniji ovom prvom rjesenju :)
<jelly> chicken
<BotaniCar> nego, Mmike, nisam ulovio relaciju izmedju prestanka bedova s nagiosom i nadogradnje munina ? Htio si reci da je bed u stvari bio u muninu ili ? 
<ivoks> collectd samo collecta, da
<ivoks> ne crta
<Mmike> http://webcafe.net.hr/2012/03/30/0370007.63.jpg
<Mmike> lol lol lol lol :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: i'm yellow to :) And brown on other side :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, htio sam rec da smo upgradirali nagios :)
<ivoks> danas na aveniji dubrava
<ivoks> od krasa do rba banke
<ivoks> dakle, cca 1,5-2km
<BotaniCar> Mmike: Hehe ;)
<ivoks> 4 policijska vozila u kontroli
<ivoks> i haltaju sve sto se mice
<BotaniCar> ivoks: mene je to jutrom pocelo veseliti. Idu mi na kurac pametnjakovici koji se provezu tramvajskom trakom do maksimira i onda "moja" traka do tam putuje 2h, i ne skrenem na bukovacku nikad
<BotaniCar> da ne spominjem kak pizde vozaci tramvaja, taxia i hitne
<BotaniCar> Jesam ja to zaboravio spomenuti vatroprasce ? Maj bed :)
<ivoks> ma sve je to ok
<ivoks> al takve jos nisam vidio da zausstavljaju
<BotaniCar> Vec 4-5 dana tak briju, cijeli ovaj tjedan :)
<BotaniCar> Imao sam kolegu koji se volio hvastati kak brze od mene stigne na posao, a krecemo ulicu do ulice. Onda sam ga nagovorio da svaki put kad prekrsi neko prometno pravilo ostavi 5kn u kasicu :) 
<BotaniCar> Nije se dugo hvalio :) 
<BotaniCar> Mother of God ( aka mother of birds) : https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/374532_323793671015451_228697947191691_911363_1300435776_n.jpg ; kakav bombarder :)
<jelly> ovaj bar ima eSATA port http://liliputing.com/2012/03/mele-a1000-is-a-70-hackable-linux-friendly-arm-based-pc.html
<Mmike> ivoks, ovaj collectd, pa to je k'o munin bez grafova
<ivoks> i onda si ih sam crtas kako zelis
<Mmike> cime ih ti crtas?
<Mmike> mislim, munin to sve vec ima ,ne kuzim zakaj bih se gnjavio s ovim
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> ecostats
<Mmike> hm hm
<BotaniCar> Mmike: sam ti vec rekao koja si panjina ? :) 
<BotaniCar> Ako jesam, rado bih ponovio :)
<Mmike> qua? 
<BotaniCar> Ma nis, ja sam tupan. Mmike veli da misli da je postfix bolji od exima, i onda se ja, krele, dam u analizu. Umjesto da odmahnem rukom :) 
<BotaniCar> Interesantni su zakljucci do kojih sam dosao, tip na http://shearer.org/MTA_Comparison ih je srocio puno uljudnije od mene :) 
<BotaniCar> Ja sam isto peder. Napisem ti da si panj, a onda ti zatitram jajc..ego s ovim kak te slusam, jelda ? :) 
<Mmike> ja tebe nist ne kuzim :)
<BotaniCar> Mhm
<BotaniCar> Prodaj te fore nekom drugom bradatom programeru, i/ili Klijentima :)
<Mmike> pa ne kuzim o cem pricam
<Mmike> ja sam panjina zato sto si ti tupan, a uz to si i peder? :)
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> o cem TI pricas :0
<BotaniCar> pa, o ovom kaj si sad napisao, uz manje modifikacije. Ti si panjina, a ja tupan/peder
<ivoks> btw
<ivoks> ako zelite maknuti global menu u 12.04
<ivoks> samo deinstalirajte 
<ivoks> indicator-appmenu
<ivoks> samo onda nema ni huda
<Mmike> a za to treba imat - muda!
<BotaniCar> LOL !
<ivoks> bah
<ivoks> penalty za promjenu leta 120 eura
<ivoks> haha
<ivoks> letit cu s A380 :D
<ivoks> http://flightaware.com/live/flight/DLH455
<ivoks> bilo je i vrijeme
<ivoks> u biti, mozda... mijenjaju tip aviona na toj trasi
<jelly> BotaniCar: exim, jel to ono monolitno cudo sto svakih godinu-dvije ima remote root exploit?
<BotaniCar> Vise manje, exploiti nisu nikad direktno povezani s njim, samo se po kuloarima prica o tome :)
<ivoks> ne znam je li jos uvijek monolitan
<BotaniCar> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=zjtsl5sO9Zs ; uzivajte  :) 
<ivoks> ali vec dugo preferiram postfix
<BotaniCar> ivoks: nudi na kraju da li zelis jednu konf fajlu, ili da to razbije na vishe
<BotaniCar> mislim da je ubuntu default split-files
<BotaniCar> na debilanu je default monolit
<ivoks> ma nije stvar u konf fileu
<BotaniCar> Nije stvar u nicem, da :)
<ivoks> stvar je u tome da je binary mozda monolitan; to znaci da ti root slusa na portu 25 i nesto procesira
<ivoks> kod postfixa, root slusa na portu 25 i nista ne radi nego salje dalje postfix useru
<ivoks> koji je chrootan i ne moze nista
<BotaniCar> Ah, to , tak je i dalje 
<BotaniCar> zbog tog ,recimo, imam jebu sloziti da mi nagios kao non-root nadzire exim :) al, eto ..
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> nagios bi se trebao samo kaciti na port 25, s drugog stroja
<ivoks> za to ti ne treba root
<BotaniCar> nije bas tako jednostavno. 
<jelly> BotaniCar: npr. CVE-2010-4344
<ivoks> ma... di ti radis da to prolazi? :)
<BotaniCar> A ja idem doma, pa necu dalje
<BotaniCar> ugodan vikend svima
<ivoks> takodjer
<BotaniCar> jelly: pusti me da idem doma !
<jelly> pa idi ko ti brani!
<BotaniCar> BMK za 2g stare exloite :) Sad fakat ide, a osjecam se ivoxu duzan ! 
<jelly> aha, znaci 2010. si vozio postfix ;-)
<bot_nije_tu> jeben vas :) ivoks: naisao sam na problem slican http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=906834 (nisam napomenuo da mi nagios i exim nisu na istom serveru). 
<jelly> xexexe
<bot_nije_tu> jelly: 2010 sam vozio 3 razlicita mail servera kao i danas, valjda ce se to ove godine promijeniti
<jelly> heh, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Croatian_language ima tekst koji se mnogima u .hr ne bi svidio
<jelly> Croatian (hrvatski jezik) is a form of the Serbo-Croatian language[...]
<bot_nije_tu> jesam vam vec rekao da sam propustio bus za doma ? :)
<bot_nije_tu> jelly: meni je nekako uvijek bilo drago sto u ovoj regiji toliki narodi govore srodne jezike. Fakat mi puca patka sto ce netko tvrditi da je njegov jezik mama i tata onom drugom
<jelly> na sto se to svelo sad, da imamo zajednicke reality-showove
<jelly> bar se daju gledati srpski i bosanski filmovi bez titla
<bot_nije_tu> daleko bolje nego da ratujemo :) Iako, posljedice su iste - devastacija,i zaglupljenje raje :) 
<bot_nije_tu> jelly: daju, ali ne smiju, kaj nje bila ona prica da je HRT smjestio RTLu zato kaj nisu titlali zikinu dinastiju ? :D
<jelly> kad nasih dobrih filmova nemres nabrojati na prste jedne ruke
<bot_nije_tu> sto jest, jest
<jelly> ak stave titl kao opcionalni preko teleteksta, fine by me
<bot_nije_tu> e, vish, nisam nikad gledao kak to radi, znam da neki telkaci imaju language(audio) i subtitle chooser, kao tipku 
<jelly> takodjer sad se moze mislim imati titlove i u DVB streamu, sto je jos bolje
<jelly> naravno da to OiV ne enforcea, nego su titlovi hardkodirani u sliku :-|
<bot_nije_tu> to , to , da natjeraju TV ripp-ere da cropaju sliku prije postanja torenta :) 
<jelly> u DVB streamu bi mogao imati i alternativni zvuk i titlove za gluhe, to onda ide na te tipke
<jelly> mah
<jelly> jedino RTL salje 16:9 kak spada
<jelly> nije mi jasno zasto, sad kad sve ide preko DVB-T digitalije, a STB-ovi i TV aparati razumiju aspect-ratio koji pise u streamu, HRT i Nova i dalje widescreen salju kao 4:3 + crno, ili rezu sliku
<jelly> kak onda ne bi piratizirao Doctor Whoa, kad mi HRT ne prikaze 25% programa
<bot_nije_tu> tzehnicko osoblje nije upoznat s mogucnosti ? Koliko znam i place im idu dole, pa je pitanje motivacije takodjer tu 
<jelly> trziste rada je otvoreno
<bot_nije_tu> ajde, kaj mozes delat ako si TV tehnicar X godina, mozes u neki tonski/video studio, di je jos gore, ili na prekvalifikaciju .. a svi tam imaju +20 na skill zadrzavanja posla bez rada
<jelly> prekvalifikacija
<bot_nije_tu> a, zakaj bi, ako mogu ne raditi na postojecem poslu ? :) 
<jelly> a zakaj bi ja placao porez na TV da oni tamo dzabalebare?
<bot_nije_tu> Ja sam s iste strane duge cijevi kao i ti, samo velim kaj sam zakljucio poznavajuc' neke tamo 
<bot_nije_tu> Moj dodatni doprinos tezi da sam debil je  cinjenica da i dalje placam pretplatu
<jelly> nemam bas suosjecanja za drzavne sluzbe
<jelly> i sindikate im
<bot_nije_tu> Kako koje, postujem doktore
<bot_nije_tu> joj, sindikati, nemoj :) 
<ivoks> kaj
<ivoks> tja
<ivoks> netko se igra na serveru
<ivoks> sudo salje mail da netko zeli trositi sudo
<jelly> sudo ludo
<ivoks> to te ja pitam
<ivoks> EQUIPMENT:AIRBUS INDUSTRIE A380-800
<Mmike> kol'ko mosh bit glup
<Mmike> da u petak popodne ides radit promjene na mega prometnom sajtu
<Mmike> i onda naravno tak useres da srusis sve
<SilverSpace> uh
<Mmike> 4 backenda, load oko 10% na njima. Pusnu promjene, load average skocio na 600, site - ne radi
<jelly> petak popodne je STANDARDNO vrijeme za napraviti glupe promjene i strgati sve!
<SilverSpace> joj kaj ne volim prckati po particijama, a moram ih presloziti to traje pun kufer vremena i uvijek me strah da crkne struja
<jelly> SilverSpace: backup, reformat, restore
<jelly> em brze jer ne seeka po istom disku, em se usput napravi defragmentacija ako se radi file-backup
<jelly> jedino sto moras imat drugi disk
<dodobas> hmm, ima li neki desktop softver koji synca dva direktorija
<dodobas> kad se promjeni datoteka u jednom... on je kopira u drugi
<ivoks> ima
<ivoks> ne bas desktop
<ivoks> tj., ne znam za desktop :D
<dodobas> ma pitao me student... pa nisam znao sto mu odgovoriti :)
<SilverSpace> jelly: vis mogo bi tak bar cu imati beckup :)
<jelly> dodobas: unison?
<ivoks> cek
<ivoks> tko je Jasna Bencic?
<dodobas> jel im GUI? :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, zakaj opce imas particije?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :)
<SilverSpace> o ne 
<jelly> dodobas: brijem da cak ima, s obzirom da su ga i za windowse slagali
<jelly> alas, Unison is no longer under active development as a research project
<Mmike> naplatim neki posao 450 kuna po satu
<Mmike> i dodje mi sad frend koji radi tamo i veli  da sam duplo pre malo naplatio
<Mmike> pa kaj mislim ha?
<jelly> sad znas za drugi put
<ivoks> a joj outlooka
<ivoks> on slaze mailove prema 'recieved' datumu
<ivoks> wtf
<ivoks> received
<jelly> yep
<ivoks> koji mutavi softver
<ivoks> u biti
<ivoks> zasto je to default
<jelly> ima jos par takvih stvari gdje vidis da je netko namjerno radio sulude interpretacije i izgled da bude kompatibilan samo sam sa sobom
<ivoks> jer kad kliknes receive, sve ce ti natrpati pod istim datumom
<jelly> druga fora: ak pushas mailove prek imap-a u Exchange, Exchange ce DODATI NOVI Received
<jelly> nemres ga sjebat
<jelly> onda onaj prikaz "on behalf of" ako slucajno postoji Sender header
<jelly> pa top posting, citiranje...
<jelly> pa dok se istelis da nadjes headere
<jelly> pa sto Exchange interno zna kako thread poruka izgleda ali to sprema sa strane umjesto u References: ili In-Reply-To, pa export strga threadove
<jelly> itd.
<ivoks> kaj velite na sponzore
<ivoks> http://uds.ubuntu.com/
<ivoks> hp platinum :)
<SilverSpace> ubit cu se 
<SilverSpace> kak me sad hebe 
<SilverSpace> boot erorrs
<ivoks> SilverSpace: nisu racunala za tebe :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: izgleda 
<SilverSpace> boota mi sve osim beta 2 ubuntu 
<ivoks> cini se da nisi jedini
<ivoks> a di zapne?
 * ivoks se uopce ne bavi ubuntuom vec neko vrijeme :D
<SilverSpace> napise boot error na samom pocetku 
<SilverSpace> usb stick
<ivoks> onda je ocito sjebano nesto
<Mmike> super-mikro
<jelly> jebo Supermicro!
<SilverSpace> evo ni jedna ploca sa D2700 ne podrzava 64bitni os a bome ni ubuntu :) http://www.logicsupply.com/categories/mainboards/intel_atom
<SilverSpace> jebo intel
<ivoks> SilverSpace: budem im prenio tvoje pozdrave veceras :D
<SilverSpace> nu samo daj :)
<SilverSpace> desi pak je
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/like/clanak/pazi-kome-trubis-u-rusiji-manijak-na-motoru-spreman-ubiti/607200.aspx
<drac0> postovanje
<drac0> zivili
<SilverSpace> precizno je sjeban ovaj ubuntu novi
<SilverSpace> oj drac0 
<SilverSpace> drac0: vidi ni jedna ploca sa d2700 ne radi sa 64 bitnim OS http://www.logicsupply.com/categories/mainboards/intel_atom
<drac0> SilverSpace, ma nemoguce :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: ma da :)
<SilverSpace> ni intelove orginalke 
<SilverSpace> pas majku 
<SilverSpace> urotila se banda
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: a zasto ti treba bas 64bitni OS?
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: ma ne radi ni ubuntu 32bitni
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> pa napravi da radi
<SilverSpace> ne radi 
<jelly-home> ...
<SilverSpace> http://www.logicsupply.com/categories/mainboards/intel_atom
<SilverSpace> hile Ubuntu Linux 10.04 can be installed, functionality is limited and hardware graphics acceleration does not work
<jelly-home> naravno da grafika ne radi, ali OS radi
<SilverSpace> ma da ali nikak 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace, kaj ti opet ne dela ? :) 
<jelly-home> kupio je shrot hardver bez istrazivanja dal radi linux, pa sad place
<BotaniCar> jos smo uvijek na onoj atom ploci ? 
<jelly-home> proliveno mlijeko i tak to
<BotaniCar> Kaj nisi vrnul to isti dan ? Jos sanjas da ces nekom od familije to uvalit ? 
<BotaniCar> Pre malo je to da netko to shvati kao kompjuter
<SilverSpace> mahh
<SilverSpace> ma hebes pare nego me hebe kaj to ne radiiiii
<jelly-home> nisam ocekivao da cu nekoga ovdje stavljati na ignore
<BotaniCar> jelly-home, pred 2 dana si se pitao jel imas igustina na ignoru, danas ovo, zakaj si ljut na ljude ? :) 
<jelly-home> nisam ljut, nego nemam strpljenja za gluposti
<SilverSpace> nisu to gluposti
<BotaniCar> mora da si neki profesionalni 'formaticar :) 
<jelly-home> a to prije ni je bilo cudno jer je izgledalo kao da citam samo jednu stranu razgovora
<BotaniCar> :D znam, shalim se 
<jelly-home> ma nisu svi informaticari mizantropi
<jelly-home> ... bar tak vjerujem
<BotaniCar> Ja sam si nasao nesto za isprintati iznad kreveta: http://imgur.com/LfZ0N
<SilverSpace> hajde lalu noc 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> bok, Silver
<drac0> lol
<drac0> SilverSpace, sta su te pribili na stup srama :)
<drac0> <BotaniCar> Kaj nisi vrnul to isti dan ? Jos sanjas da ces nekom od familije to uvalit ? 
<drac0> lol
<drac0> idem spat
#ubuntu-hr 2012-03-31
<jelly-home> zjev
<BotaniCar> kak u xchatu listam kanale, po nekom kljucu?
<BotaniCar> djutro :)
<MmikeDOMA> napises /list ?
<MmikeDOMA> hm, ili ne
<MmikeDOMA> to je bilo glupo :)
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: Server -> List of channels ?
<MmikeDOMA> jelly-home, hajd daj onaj url sto si dao neki dan od swinga onog
<jelly-home> MmikeDOMA: nemam nista u zadnjih 7 dana na ovoj kanti, a ona na poslu je treuntno ugasena
<jelly-home> Mar 22 16:42:31 <jelly>	http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xt0V0_1MS0Q nsfw-ish
<jelly-home> Mar 22 08:27:45 <jelly-home>	http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92WOhvkBjFo
<jelly-home> Mar 15 20:16:59 <jelly-home>	http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7a7-5WYOKxE
<jelly-home> jedino aj je nesto od toga
<MmikeDOMA> :) lol :)
<MmikeDOMA> thn, odlicno! :)
<jelly-home> jel nes od toga onda ili ne?
<MmikeDOMA> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAz3J_5ZxS0
<MmikeDOMA> to :)
<MmikeRMRM> Argh!
<MmikeRMRM> naravno da ti internet crkne bas onda kad sa sshfsa przis CD
<MmikeRMRM> srecom, brasero je mnogo pametan!
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly-home> dan
<SilverSpace> instalirao beta 2 verziju i nemogu se ulogirati ne prihvaca mi pass
<SilverSpace> u konzoli radi 
<SilverSpace> jesu zbrljavili precise 
<SilverSpace> ni autologin ne radi 
<ivoks> jel?
<ivoks> gledam iso.qa.ubuntu.com i nitko takvo sto nije prijavio
<ivoks> ja bi rekao da upisujes krivi pass :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: nije krivi kad se ulogiram u konzoli 
<ivoks> imas y i z u passu?
<ivoks> ili neke znakove
<jelly-home> đ
<SilverSpace> i kad u login upisem krivi napise da je krivi 
<ivoks> a kad upises ispravan, onda ti ne kaze da je krivi?
<SilverSpace> ovo samo trepne i vrati se na login prozor
<ivoks> to na onom tvom atomu?
<SilverSpace> ne 
<ivoks> odaberi ubuntu2d
<SilverSpace> na stroju na kojem je do sad sve radlo
<SilverSpace> jesam ni to ne pali 
<ivoks> i pogledao si .xsession-errors?
<SilverSpace> istalirao i zadao da se sam logira i opet isto stane na login prozoru
<ivoks> cisti install ili si prebacio home?
<SilverSpace> cisti 
<ivoks> i jesi pogledao .xsession-errors?
<SilverSpace> nisam 
<ivoks> pa baci oko
<SilverSpace> budem kasnije 
<ivoks> hahaha
<SilverSpace> nije mi upaljen sad
<ivoks> kak sam znao da ce to reci
<SilverSpace> zasto
<ivoks> uvijek to kazes :)
<ivoks> budem kasnije rutao
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> :) 
<ivoks> ti si lijencina :D
<SilverSpace> jesam :))
<SilverSpace> nisam si slozio ni ssh da mogu pogledati sa ovog racunala :)
<ivoks> 100mbps na telefonu
<ivoks> to ce biti show
<SilverSpace> porast ce prodaja telefona
<jelly-home> ?
<ivoks> ako rijese latencije, pa-pa adsl
<SilverSpace> bas i ne 
<jelly-home> o cem v 
<jelly-home> i pricate
<SilverSpace> cijenace tu utjecati dosta 
<ivoks> LTE
<ivoks> RIM najurio pozamasnu kolicinu uposlenika
<jelly-home> pitam se ko ce njih kupiti
<ivoks> nitko
<ivoks> mozda neki zaludjeni seik
<jelly-home> userbase blackberryja nije bas mali
<ivoks> nije, ali opada
<ivoks> jedina prednost koju su imali je nestala
<ivoks> sve ostalo je samo sminka
<jelly-home> LTE?  ima problem sto je mobilna tehnologija koju nude krvopijci, pardon, mobilni operateri
<ivoks> pa dobro, i? :)
<ivoks> SilverSpace: evo, ja instalirao i automatski se ulogirao
<ivoks> radi i kad upisem pass
<ivoks> radi i guest session
<SilverSpace> da guest se mogu ulogirati
<jelly-home> ivoks: takav ce biti i prodajni model
<SilverSpace> skidam novi iso pa cu probati 
<ivoks> SilverSpace: gubis vrijeme
<ivoks> mislim
<ivoks> ne znam kaj bi ti opce rekao
<jelly-home> skupo koliko moze, client-only, bez dolaznih konekcija, upload limitiran, itd
<ivoks> jelly-home: pa da, bio je tako i wap
<ivoks> jelly-home: a sad vise nije
<ivoks> bio je tako i hsdpa
<jelly-home> sta nije
<jelly-home> i dalje ne mozes vrtiti server gore, i dalje je skupo ko vrag, nema flat rate
<ivoks> slazem se da je preskup, ali nije skup kao nekad
<jelly-home> zajebi to, nece zamijeniti ULL sljedecih 10 godna
<jelly-home> ne u .hr
<jelly-home> kod nas ne mozes dobiti ni vise od 1Mbps uploada ako se ne isprsis za biznis-level uslugu
<ivoks> grrr
<ivoks> lose se osjecam
<jelly-home> daleko od kuce?
<ivoks> nego
<ivoks> https://www.facebook.com/jadrankakosor2012
<ivoks> dajmo joj podrsku :D
<ivoks> nisam daleko od kuce
<ivoks> neg cu valjda biti bolestan
<ivoks> probat cu to sprijeciti veceras, povecom dozom alkohola
<ivoks> http://twitter.com/#!/JadrankaKosor1
<ivoks> wow :D
<jelly-home> uh... nisam siguran da alkohol pozitivno djeluje na imuni sustav
<jelly-home> ova bez "1" ima ljepsu sliku
<ivoks> vrijeme je da srusim taj mit
<jelly-home> mozda tinkturom propolisa u 60% alkoholu 
<SilverSpace> dodao novog usera isto se ponasa 
<ivoks> SilverSpace: I JOS UVIJEK NISI POGLEDAO .xsession-errors? :D
<ivoks> butao si stroj, ulogirao se, dodao novog korisnika, testirao s novim korisnikom, isao skidati novi iso...
<ivoks> kaj, ne znas kako pogledati file u konzoli?
<ivoks> cat .xsession-errors
<SilverSpace> jesam pogledao pun kufer errora
<ivoks> ili less
<ivoks> pa izuzmes warninge
<ivoks> (gnome-settings-daemon:7973): color-plugin-WARNING **: failed to get edid: unable to get EDID for output
<ivoks> npr.
<ivoks> ovo ignoriras
<ivoks> Initializing core options...done
<ivoks> ovo isto (ocito nije error, jel)
<ivoks> a velis guest session radi?
<jelly-home> .xsession-errors je obicno pun smeca od gnome i kde aplikacija koje svasta pricaju, a nista korisno
<ivoks> idem... uzivajte
<BotaniCar1> jelly-home, pa ima prek 10 ziliona kanala , htio bi pretraziti po kljucu , u mIRC-u bi napisao "/list trlababalan" i dobio sve kanale cije ime to sadrzi
<SilverSpace> rijeseno naso u .xsession-errors
<SilverSpace> neki liblightdm napravio reinstal i sad radi izgleda da se nije dobro istalirao
<jelly-home> BotaniCar1: ok... i gdje je problem?
<jelly-home> BotaniCar1: istu stvar mozes napraviti upisom stringa i [Search] tipkom na tom ekranu, jel ne radi, ili sta?
<BotaniCar1>  jelly-home nisam znao da nakon toga to izgleda tako, hvala, to me zanimalo
<BotaniCar1> citam, mogu to u txt spremiti , pa si citati do mile volje :) 
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/kultura/zatipak-najbolja-nova-hrvatska-rijec-znate-li-sto-znaci-clanak-393306
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: na Freenodeu ima i bot, /msg alis list *ubuntu*
<drac0> vecer
<drac0> postovanje
<drac0> SilverSpace, jesi uspio nekome od familije uvaliti ono smece? :)
<BotaniCar> jelly-home, jebeno, thx
<jelly-home> al to je specificno za Freenode, jel
<BotaniCar> drac0, mislim da nije isto kad se zajebavas s nekim, i kad zajebavas nekog :) 
<BotaniCar> jelly-home, botovi obicno jesu takvi,da :) Treba nam MEGABOT !
<jelly-home> [o_o]
<BotaniCar> citam, postoje neki crosswiki botovi kaj uredjuju stvari preko mreze razlicitih wikia , simpa
<BotaniCar> .globan botanicar -> *puff* 
<BotaniCar> smoked
<BotaniCar> kak je presuper opet ircat'
<BotaniCar> zaboravio sam kak je ovo dobro :) 
<BotaniCar> Dajte opa , idem war skripte slagat ' :) 
<BotaniCar> slozit flooder koji ce iz MmikeRMRM-ovog backupa logova s #croatia, u najboljim danima, cupati samo psovke ; i floodati nekog time
<BotaniCar> Znam da to svi zelite
<Neuromanc> zatipak...
<Neuromanc> bok botanicar
<jelly-home> zatikaj?
<BotaniCar> o0o0o , desiNeuro :) 
<BotaniCar> nda, zatipak ... 
<BotaniCar> ma BMK, imat cu na tabletu rjecnik, pa kad na sastanku nekaj ne kuzim .. 
<Neuromanc> lol
<Neuromanc> kak si?
<Neuromanc> gdje sastancis?
<Neuromanc> ja dolazim k sebi od drzavnog u robotici
<drac0> BotaniCar, zna SilverSpace da se mi u biti zajebavamo s tobom :)
<SilverSpace> oj drac0 
<drac0> oy
<BotaniCar> Neuromanc, ono ti je sin na slici na profilu ? 
<BotaniCar> linkao si nekaj s tog drzavnog
<SilverSpace> drac0: kaj se radi
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace, ja se totalno ne zajebavam ;) fakat mislis da ce ti netko od rodbine kupiti kompjuter koji je >tak< mali ? Ajde, kompjuter moras imat' sta nosit' 
<drac0> SilverSpace, ma nista stari sjeo uz orahovac i buljim u monitor :)
<BotaniCar> ili imati robota da ga nosi ! 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ma radit ce to  samo tak evo win7 leti
<drac0> SilverSpace, btw kako zdravlje?
<SilverSpace> drac0: malo noge bole od bike ii sastavljanja velikog ormara
<drac0> :)
<drac0> znaci zdrav si ko dren
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace, ja zelim reci da mala racunala ne uljevaju povjerenje
<drac0> lol
<BotaniCar> Virtualizacija racunala je dokaz toga ! 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: lol
<BotaniCar> od kad svaki Pero i njegov sin imaju po 4 virtualke u necijem cloudu, sve je otislo ukurac
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: svi se pale na male
<drac0> BotaniCar, daj si smotaj koju :)
<BotaniCar> drac0, kaj imas kaj viska ? 
<drac0> uvijek
<drac0> mi koristimo male strojeve a u velikima uzgajamo repu :)
<drac0> high tower i uv lampa cuda rade
<jelly-home> eh ta repa, treba posebne uvjete za rast
<drac0> zato daje dobar cloud
<drac0> virtualac samo takav
<drac0> odoh se ubit na kauc
<drac0> l8r ppl
<Neuromanc> botanicar da
<Neuromanc> stariji na slikama s drzavnog iz robotike
<Neuromanc> oba na slikama s drzavnog iz informatike
<BotaniCar> Do jaja , drago mi je za sve vas
<Neuromanc> fala:)
<jelly-home> SSD-ovi su super, vrti se backup, kompajlira se openssl, i nista ne smeta audio streamu koji uredno svira
<budz0r> bok
<budz0r> kako ze zove onaj programcic koji moze mjenjati backlight monitora, ono neko novo sranje
<budz0r> ivoks ga je spominjao
<budz0r> nikako se sjetit
<MmikeRMRM> BLJI!
<SilverSpace> ln
<BotaniCar> BLJI !!!
<jelly-home> Binary Linux Java Interpreter
<bic_hp> wtf, dva prozora mi popoutala na linux-mintu (Malicious client has been eavesdropping you)
<bic_hp> nesto u tom smislu
<jelly-home> jesi ih ugasio ili nisi jos
<bic_hp> jesam
<bic_hp> sto bi to znacilo?
<jelly-home> ako nisi, sa xprop mozes vidjeti od koje aplikacije odn. procesa su ti prozori
<bic_hp> zatvorio sam ih
<bic_hp> :/
<jelly-home> vjerojatno znaci "koristis lose podesen web browser koji dopusta pop-up i Javascript na bilo kojoj stranici"
<jelly-home> ali sad se vise od toga ne moze znati
<bic_hp> ma nije od browsera
<bic_hp> nego system window
<jelly-home> mozda, a mozda samo lici
<jelly-home> jesi bar pokupio screenshot
<bic_hp> ma odma sam ugasio, uhvatit cu ako mi baci ponovno
<bic_hp> prvi put to vidim
<jelly-home> pokupi xpropom podatke o X prozoru
<bic_hp> ako se pojavi ponovno
<jelly-home> probaj na nekom drugom prozoru da vidis kak radi
<bic_hp> o boze, mozda mi netko snifa promet
<jelly-home> xprop, jel
<bic_hp> evo igram se s njim
<bic_hp> 2 puta je izbacio window i to je to, nista od onda
#ubuntu-hr 2012-04-01
<ivoks> u v. m.
<MmikeDOMA> mh?
<ivoks> nema normalnih android telefona s tipkovnicom
<ivoks> samo sony xperia mini pro
<ivoks> sony treba poraditi na brendiranju
<Neuromanc> firefox sux...
<Neuromanc> ivoks pa imas transformera, nije bas mobitel ali je android s tipkovnicom:)
<jelly-home> normalnih... telefona... s topkovnicom?
<jelly-home> eh, taj Sony ima istu rezoluciju kao htc chacha
<jelly-home> http://www.google.com/racing/
<MmikeDOMA> esata i linux
<MmikeDOMA> ne bas najsretnije rjesenje
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: ? meni radi izvrsno na vise lokacija
<MmikeDOMA> tlaka je mountanje
<ivoks> mountanje?
<MmikeDOMA> mountanje
<MmikeDOMA> usrekam, pa moram na ruke proskenirat pa onda na ruke mountat pa onda na ruke odmountavat/gasit
<ivoks> o kojem programu pricamo?
<MmikeDOMA> programu?
<MmikeDOMA> kak mislis?
<ivoks> ah
<ivoks> sorry
<ivoks> krivo sam procitao
<ivoks> umjesto esata sam procitao esets
<MmikeDOMA> heh :)
<MmikeDOMA> idem na bazen
<jelly-home> MmikeDOMA: ako moras na ruke skenirati, onda ti nesto ne valja sa setupom.  Prvo spoji uređaj pa ga onda uključi, i hotplug bi ga trebao prepoznati
<ivoks> da, treba bi se sam mountati
<ivoks> trebao
<jelly-home> mountanje je pak ono sto userspace ponukan udev-om treba napraviti
<jelly-home> znaci dio "usrekam, pa moram na ruke proskenirat" i dio "na ruke mountat" su neovisni
<ivoks> zatipak
<stemd> bolja riječ od tipfelera
<stemd> jedan od komentara koje sam negdje pročitao je: "Zašto ne zatipka?" (od zatipkati :)
<stemd> hrvatski jezik više "voli" muški rod nego ženski :)
<ivoks> http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/zagreb-sudarili-se-hitna-pomoc-automobil-cetiri-osobe-ozlijedene-clanak-393398
<ivoks> ovo sam vidio sinoc
<ivoks> cini se da je hitna prosla kroz crveno
<MmikeDOMA> Zatipak, meni to opce ne pase.
<MmikeDOMA> "eh, bas smo se sinoc fino zatipkali"
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> ali ti 'eh, bas smo se sinoc fino tipfelerali' pase?
<ivoks> biciklati - voziti bicikl
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, ne, ne pase, ne znaci isto
<MmikeDOMA> zatipkati slicno kao zapricati
<MmikeDOMA> samo kaj nismo pricali nego smo tipkali
<MmikeDOMA> pre glupo mi je da je, recimo, borkinja dobila nagradu
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> rijec je 'zatipak'
<ivoks> ne 'zatpikati'
<ivoks> nego, imenica, zatipak
<ivoks> ne mozes to usporedjivati s glagolom zapricati
<jelly-home> e jeste zatipkani
<ivoks> zatipak mozes napraviti ili ispraviti
<ivoks> zatipak je sinonim za tipfeler
<ivoks> kako mozes onda reci da ne znaci isto? :)
<MmikeDOMA> zapric = kad se nas dva zapricamo, napravili smo zapric (ili zapricaj?)
<MmikeDOMA> tak kad se zatipkamo, napravimo 'zatipak' 
<ivoks> ne, zatipak radis tipkajuci
<MmikeDOMA> potpuno promasena rijec za 'tipfeler' imho
<jelly-home> tu je zajeb
<ivoks> zapric kao rijec ne postoji
<MmikeDOMA> pa nije postojao nit zatipak do nedavno, pa je netko bio jako pametan :)
<ivoks> ali je postojao tipfeler
<MmikeDOMA> tipkosjeb
<ivoks> tako i imas 'razgovor', kada se ljudi zapricaju
<ivoks> nemas zapric
<ivoks> tako da ti je analogija promasena
<MmikeDOMA> ne, razgovor nije kada se ljudi zapricaju :)
<MmikeDOMA> nemas, da
<MmikeDOMA> zatipak je netko izmislio ne razmisljajuci uopce 
<ivoks> vjeciti kriticar :)
<MmikeDOMA> di je url neki
<MmikeDOMA> s tim novim rijecima?
<ivoks> nisu to nove rijeci
<MmikeDOMA> ma
<MmikeDOMA> url
<MmikeDOMA> nemrem nac
<ivoks> to su samo pobjednici natjecaja koje organizira jedan casopis
<MmikeDOMA> citao sam to sinoc, d su nagrade dobile
<MmikeDOMA> pa to, da, e, URL :)
<ivoks> ja sam googlao zatipak
<ivoks> http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/eyewear
<MmikeDOMA> "mamita: meni je dodirnik vise rijec za klitoris..."
<MmikeDOMA> LOL! :)
<MmikeDOMA> iako
<MmikeDOMA> stvar navike
<MmikeDOMA> ako se uhvati, uhvatit ce se
<MmikeDOMA> siguran sam da je 'otpornik' bilo jako glupo kad se pojavilo
<MmikeDOMA> i da je cak mozda znacilo 'osoba koja pruza otpor'
<MmikeDOMA> danas nema nedoumice oko toga sto je 'otpornik'
<MmikeDOMA> doduse, nikad mi nije bilo jasno zasto je 'kondenzator' a ne 'kondenzatornik'
 * MmikeDOMA is away: Away
<MmikeDOMA> i kad ide '-ik', kad '-ač', i slicno
<MmikeDOMA> recimo, 'udarnik', 'udarac'
<ivoks> onaj koji udara je udarac
<ivoks> udarnik je nesto drugo
<ivoks> udarnik je prije vodja nego onaj koji udara
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Udarnik
<ivoks> politicki izraz
<MmikeDOMA> a branik branic?
<MmikeDOMA> kuzis, nema logike neke
<MmikeDOMA> bar ju ja ne nalazim
<MmikeDOMA> nit sam uspio naci pricajuc sa lingvistima, kroatistima i praslavencima
<ivoks> branitelj
<ivoks> branic nije osoba
<MmikeDOMA> branik isto nije osoba
<MmikeDOMA> ali udarnik je
<MmikeDOMA> zasto? :)
<MmikeDOMA> otpornik isto nije osoba
<ivoks> pa nije svaka rijec koja zavrsava na ik - osoba
<ivoks> ja ti govorim o konkretnom slucaju
<ivoks> branik - predmet
<ivoks> branic - pozicija u sportu
<ivoks> branitelj - osoba koja brani
<MmikeDOMA> pa velim, nema logika
<MmikeDOMA> tj, ja ne nalazim logiku
<ivoks> pa zasto mislis da ima pravila?
<MmikeDOMA> pa bilo ih je sigurno nekad
<MmikeDOMA> al' su se izgubila
<ivoks> sumnjam
<ivoks> ni u drugim jezicima nema pravila
<ivoks> npr., francuski
<MmikeDOMA> mislim, postoje pravila o tvorbi rijeci
<MmikeDOMA> francuski nije slavenski jezik
<MmikeDOMA> radije uzmi ruski :)
<jelly-home> brijem da nema puno jezika koji su morfoloski cisti
<ivoks> ne znam ruski
<jelly-home> MmikeDOMA: kak znas da taj udarnik nije upravo dosao iz ruskog
<MmikeDOMA> jelly-home, neznam
<ivoks> http://webcafe.net.hr/bizzar/foto-volite-li-vise-obrijane-ili-sumice
<jelly-home> mjau
<ivoks> pa je dosao iz ruskog
<ivoks> to je izraz koji opisuje nadljudskog radnika :)
<jelly-home> a otkud je dosao radnik?!
<ivoks> od rada
<SilverSpace> yah
<SilverSpace> od neradnika
<ivoks> slozio bi se, kada bi rijec bila skovana 50ih
<ivoks> medjutim... skovana je puno prije
<SilverSpace> U SAD-u izvučen rekordni jackpot od 640 milijuna dolara!
<SilverSpace> bome fina lovica
<jelly-home> eh, porez na ljude koji ne razumiju statistiku
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: lol
<MmikeDOMA> radnik, radič, radilo, radilica, raditelj :)
<ivoks> radic je salata
<ivoks> radilo i radilica su predmeti/objekti
<ivoks> raditelj je izmisljeno
<SilverSpace> ili covijek jure radič 
<ivoks> graditelj je nesto drugo
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> radic je sa meko ch
<jelly-home> radič je iz talijanskog, nema isti... korijen
<ivoks> radic, s tvrdo c, je slaata
<ivoks> eto, zatipak
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, zakaj ti pricas ocite stvari? :)
<jelly-home> zakaj ti miješaš salatu na ruke
<MmikeDOMA> slabo jedem salate
<MmikeDOMA> ako i jedem, jedem nezacinjene pa ne mijesam nist
<MmikeDOMA> mješačicom >:)
<MmikeDOMA> zamješak, to je kad krivo zamješaš salatu >:)
<MmikeDOMA> "U dosadašnjih pet natječaja nagrađene su riječi suosnik (koaksijalni kabel), uspornik (ležeći policajac), smećnjak (kontejner za smeće), raskružje (kružni tok prometa), naplatnica (naplatna kućica), opuštaonica (wellness), borkinja (žena borac), proširnica ili žilni potporanj (stent), daljinac (daljinski upravljač), pretjecajnik (pretjecajni trak na cesti), ispraznica (floskula), osjećajnik (emotikon), parkomat 
<MmikeDOMA> (aparat za naplatu parkinga)."
<MmikeDOMA> Ok, nije li ovo idijotski?
<MmikeDOMA> borkinja
<MmikeDOMA> mislim, halo? :) pa ta se rijec koristi godinama
<MmikeDOMA> daljinac - o, lol
<jelly-home> parkomat je od prošle godine i baš je dobra riječ
<MmikeDOMA> parkomat je uredjaj za uredjivanje parkova
<MmikeDOMA> neznam, smijesno mi to da se sad tu neke rijeci proglasavaju novima a koriste se hrpu vremena
<MmikeDOMA> ima neka fora, al' ja neznam tocno kak ide to
<MmikeDOMA> recimo, upravljac, nije upravljalo
<MmikeDOMA> ali je kuhalo, nije kuhač
<MmikeDOMA> iako bi i kuhač i upravljalo bile ispravne te ok riječi
 * MmikeDOMA ce danas opako ugnjaviti muza od sestre i sestru mu, oboje su jezikoslovci :)
<ivoks> 13:38 < MmikeDOMA> parkomat je uredjaj za uredjivanje parkova
<ivoks> odakle ti to? :)
<MmikeDOMA> kak sam glup, wipeam diskove koji su bili u raid5 polju :)
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, ma trkeljam, al' zakaj nebi mogo bit? :)
<ivoks> pa svi ostali -mati imaju isto zancenje
<ivoks> automat za kavu
<MmikeDOMA> pa nemaju :)
<MmikeDOMA> -mat je automat za nesto, da
<ivoks> pa no
<MmikeDOMA> al' za sto, jako ovisi o konrekstu i opceprihvacenostsi
<ivoks> onda je parkomet - automat za parking
<ivoks> nije automat za park
<ivoks> jer, automat za park ne postoji
<MmikeDOMA> zakaj za parking a ne za park? :)
<MmikeDOMA> to ti samo mislis
<ivoks> a sta je automat za park?
<MmikeDOMA> slicno = bankomat
<MmikeDOMA> kaj je to automat za banku? :)
<ivoks> pa da, je
<MmikeDOMA> pa nije, nego za kes :)
<ivoks> nije
<ivoks> jer ne daje samo kes
<ivoks> vec pruza usluge banke
<ivoks> ima banokmata koji ti isprintaju kod za telefon
<ivoks> ima bankomata koji primaju novac
<ivoks> a svi bankomati ti mogu samo ispisati stanje racuna u banci
<ivoks> dakle, nema kesa
<ivoks> parkomat je bas dobro pogodjen izraz
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> vecina ostalih je smijesna, slazem se
<ivoks> npr... pretjecajnik je prilicno lose
<ivoks> nema smisla izmisljati rijec za nesto sto se jako rijetko koristi
<ivoks> trak za pretjecanje je sasvim dobro
<ivoks> kao i zaustavni trak i sl.
<SilverSpace> stoptrak
<MmikeDOMA> parking je vec losa rijec
<MmikeDOMA> parkiraliste
<SilverSpace> pretjeruju sa tim
<MmikeDOMA> parkomat
<MmikeDOMA> mislim
<MmikeDOMA> stvar je navike, jbg
<ivoks> naravno da je stvar navike
<stemd> bio sam jučer u Lipiku
<ivoks> jer ne mozes reci da 'Å¡eflja' ima smisla :D
<stemd> i slušao objašnjenja, zašto koaj riječ može odnosno ne može
<ivoks> i?
<stemd> zatipak je (isto kao dodirnik) predloženo prije 6 ili 8 godina prvi put
<ivoks> dodirnik mi je malo perverzno
<jelly-home> ko je izmislio "mobitel"
<stemd> hehe
<ivoks> da, mobitel je dobar primjer
<MmikeDOMA> jelly-home, mobilni telefon = mobi-tel
<stemd> jezik se mijenja
<jelly-home> MmikeDOMA: ne pitam otkud, nego kome je to palo na pamet
<stemd> danas čuješ nešto i zvuči ti perverzno
<stemd> za 3 dana ti je ok
<MmikeDOMA> stemd, znas li zasto je 'radnik' a nije 'radilo'. Ili zasto je 'otpornik' a nije 'otporalo'
<jelly-home> MmikeDOMA: isti kurac je je parkomat
<stemd> jer se naučiš
<MmikeDOMA> stemd, naravno
<MmikeDOMA> meni 'kaciga' uvijek bila ono sto ima motociklist, a 'sljem' ono sto ima vojnik
<MmikeDOMA> dok nisu dosle 'plave kacige' po novinama
<MmikeDOMA> onda mi 'europa' bilo tak jadno, za popizdit, sad mi 'evropa' tak zvuci :)
<ivoks> sljem je tudjica, ako se ne varam
<stemd> oni koji biraju riječi vode se stručnim kriterijima
<stemd> Babić je napisao tvorbu, knjigu od 700 ili 800 stranica
<MmikeDOMA> Da, to cu morati prouciti
<ivoks> ah, Å¡ljem je srpska rijec
<stemd> ima nekih mislim 8 kriterija da bi nova riječ mogla normalno postati dio jezika
<ivoks> Å¡lem, tocnije
<MmikeDOMA> Jer, velim zasto je 'upravljac' a nije 'upravljalo'. Tj, zasto je 'upravljac' tu neziva stvar. Dok recimo za kihati imas 'kuhalo', di je to ok?
<stemd> čuo sam mislim 3 ili 4 varijante onog što ja zovem šeflja
<MmikeDOMA> s/kihati/kuhati
<stemd> Slavonci to zovu Å¡efla
<MmikeDOMA> ja sam seflju k'o klinac uvijek zvao 'grabilica'
<stemd> bez lj
<stemd> kutlača
<MmikeDOMA> da, to sam tek u skoli cuo prvi put :)
<stemd> opet Slavoncima je kutlača i kuhača isto
<MmikeDOMA> npr, 'zrakoplov', skroz prirodna rijec
<ivoks> kaciola
<MmikeDOMA> ili 'zracna luka'
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, e, lipi moj :)
<stemd> na moru Å¡eflja je paljak
<ivoks> stemd: kaciola
<stemd> e
<MmikeDOMA> stemd, ovisi di
<SilverSpace> timun
<stemd> :)
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, argutula!
<ivoks> paljak
<stemd> jebate, dobri smo :)
<ivoks> zaimaca
<stemd> da, zaimača je strai naziv
<stemd> to već dugo nisam čuo
<ivoks> paljak se kaze u lici, ako se ne varam
<stemd> cura iz Koprivnice je predložila dodirnik prije 6 godina
<jelly-home> ebenti brauzere
<ivoks> lol, komentar:
<ivoks> mi to zovemo zaimača ili "ono za juhu"
<stemd> diplomirala kroatistiku prije mjesec dana
<ivoks> ono za jugu
<ivoks> juhu
<jelly-home> Mem:       8057484    7750108     307376          0        768     227164
<jelly-home> -/+ buffers/cache:    7522176     535308
<jelly-home> Swap:      2097148    2097148          0
<ivoks> al dodirnik je... lose
<stemd> već je bila zaboravila da je to njen prijedlog :)
<ivoks> jednostavno previse podsjeca na njeznik
<stemd> :)
<jelly-home> chrome pojeo 4gb, opera 2, firefox 3
<stemd> touch screen i touch pad nije hrvatski
<ivoks> mislim, dodirnik ne opisuje ono sto to je, a to je - zaslon
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, ma, hrpa ih je takvih
<ivoks> to sto se on moze upravljati dodirom, je manje bitna stvar
<ivoks> dodirnik moze biti i obican zaslon - mozes svaki zaslon dirati
<stemd> zato mi je najboljei bio komentar Miroslava AMbruša Kiša, da je to bolje za touch pad nego za touch screen
<ivoks> pa slozio bi se
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: da zderu sve u 16
<stemd> ali kako sam već gore napisao - jezik je živ
<ivoks> naravno da je
<ivoks> jelly-home: al nije to stvarna potrosnja
<stemd> riječ je izabrana kao dobra, a kako će ona zaživjeti (u kojem značenju) to ovisi i o nama
<ivoks> jelly-home: browseri ce osloboditi memoriju ako ti zatreba
<MmikeDOMA> usao u kupaonu sad, a cura rastavila cijelu vesmasinu
<MmikeDOMA> cisti ju
<stemd> kako ćemo prevoditi Linux poruke, kako će biti napisani članci na wikipediji itd.
<ivoks> sad znamo tko nosi hlace
<stemd> :)
<MmikeDOMA> pa, s mojim grudima... :)
<jelly-home> ivoks: aha, vidi gore kako su je oslobodili
<ivoks> meni je zatipak ok za tipfeler
<stemd> ivoks: misliš prljave hlače dok cura ne sastavi mašinu? :)
<jelly-home> ivoks: oslobodili su kompletan ram+swap
<ivoks> ah, swap je 0 free
<stemd> zatipak i nekapnica su ok takvi kakvi jesu, ja bi dodirnik za touch-pad
<ivoks> ja ga ne bi za nista
<ivoks> mozda za spolovilo :D
<stemd> :)
<ivoks> ili vrh prsta
<stemd> nemoj tako, to je nježnik :P
<jelly-home> za trackpoint _i_ klitoris
<jelly-home> moram promijeniti gumicu na dodirniku
<stemd> jedan od kriterija je da već ne postoji dobra hrvatska riječ za isto
<stemd> spolovilo već ima puno dobrih riječi :)
<stemd> pa mu po jezičnim kriterijima nova ne treba ;)
<stemd> a prijedlog (koliko sam ja shvatio) nije bio za touch screen monitora, nego mobitela
<ivoks> bullshit
<stemd> ali analogijom i za sve ostale (računalne) plohe osjetljive na dodir
<ivoks> mobitelu ne treba novi izraz
<stemd> to stoji
<stemd> mobitel s dodirnikom :D
<ivoks> ja bi mobitel s tipkovnicom
<stemd> ima i to
<ivoks> mobitip?
<stemd> oš USB ili bežičnu?
<stemd> :)
<stemd> e, kad već "Mobiteliramo" - bezručnjak
<stemd> to je bio prijedlog za "handsfree"
<ivoks> rucak...
<stemd> jezično je dobro
<MmikeDOMA> Sto fali 'slusalice'? :)
<stemd> "set" slušalice i mikrofon za bežično telfoniranje?
<stemd> a-a
<MmikeDOMA> ja nikad ne koristim 'handsfree' termin
<MmikeDOMA> 'slusaclie' ili 'slusalica' ako je jedna
<stemd> ja da
<MmikeDOMA> zasto?
<stemd> jer često pričam u autu
<MmikeDOMA> pa i ja, na slusalicu, ne na 'handsfree'
<stemd> slušam na slušalicu
<MmikeDOMA> stovise, bez bluetooth slusalice se ne javljam na mob u autu
<stemd> pričam u mikrofon, tj. on lovi glas
<stemd> imam žične, od Nokie, SonyEri do Samsunga danas
<MmikeDOMA> 'slusalica'
<stemd> ne volim baterije
<MmikeDOMA> jednostavnije, zna se na sto se misli
<jelly-home> MmikeDOMA: pričaš na slušalicu?
<MmikeDOMA> kao sto se zna na sto se misli kad kazes 'tranzistor'
<jelly-home> o.O
<MmikeDOMA> npr: "E, aj uzmi tranzistor na plazu, da slusamo blablabla"
<MmikeDOMA> Iako je to kratica od 'tranzistorski radio prijemnik'
<MmikeDOMA> tak kad kazes 'e, daj mi slusalice za mob dodaj', znas na sto se misli :)
<stemd> češće, "tranzić"
<MmikeDOMA> stemd, yup
<MmikeDOMA> doduse, to je sad vec lagano arhaicno :)
<stemd> kad sam bil klinac, uvijek sam mali tranzić od oca slušal
<MmikeDOMA> moj stari jos uvjek ima tranzic u kupaoni :)
<stemd> jer sam ga mogao nositi sa sobom okolo
<stemd> hehe
<MmikeDOMA> idem sad
<stemd> aj
<MmikeDOMA> moram se pravit da sam musko :0
<stemd> hehe
<stemd> zašarafi tu mašinu!
<jelly-home> jeste burazeru, nemoj da džabalebariš
<SilverSpace> koja sprdacina http://sportski.net.hr/nogomet/hnl/dinamo-se-protiv-uvreda-bori-vuvuzelama
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/images2/pusapgrudnjakplac.jpg
<jelly-home> cool, čarter-vlak su zakupili za utakmicu na eu. prvenstvu http://sportski.net.hr/nogomet/reprezentacija/evo-kako-najeftinije-mozete-na-euro
<jelly-home> "dakle mi smo zakupili cijelu kompoziciju s lokomotivom. On polazi dan prije utakmice i vozi isključivo za Poznanj, vozi samo navijače i mi sami biramo sastav vagona, koliko će biti restorana i kakav će biti sadržaj."
<SilverSpace> fora http://www.minipc.de/catalog/il/1395
<jelly-home> http://apina.biz/63766.jpg
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> tja
<ivoks> cini se da ce vlasnici atoma morati placati extra, za razliku od korisnika ne-atom procesora :)
<ivoks> svi (noviji) ne-atom procesori imaju hardverski dekoder za h264, dok atom nema. a kad h264 zatrazi placanje licenca, korisnici atoma ce morati kesirati...
<ivoks> instalacija pdf readera zahtijeva restart os-a
<SilverSpace> aprilili 
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> opet sam bolestan
<ivoks> pa joj...
<ivoks> Scotland is aiming for a 100-percent renewable energy contribution by 2020. 
<SilverSpace> kaj ti je
<ivoks> a ne znam
<ivoks> bolestan sam
<SilverSpace> dobar bijeli mis http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0065V3EPQ?tag=whichgamingmo-20
<SilverSpace> za alkoholicare
<SilverSpace> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> dakle, imam pitanje vezano uz Ubuntu 11.10 ... želio bih instalirati Linux Libertine font family, ali postoji samo Open varijanta, a ne G varijanta kao u drugim distribucijama ...
<Vlado9A3CY> G varijanta postoji i u Windowsima (Libre Office) ...
<Vlado9A3CY> O varijanta koju sam instalirao u Ubuntu mi ne prikazuje pravilno taj font kad npr čitam neki dokument iz nekog drugog stroja (OS-a)
<Vlado9A3CY> any ideas?
<Vlado9A3CY> da... napravio sam replacement table, drugačije ne ide
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: nema fonts taj ??
<Vlado9A3CY> SilverSpace, ima Linux libertine font family (linux libertine and linux biolinum), ali taj koji je u Ubuntu se razlikuje od fontova koji su u drugim distribucijama, ne prikazuje ga pravilno. Ubuntu ima npr Linux Biolinum O (open), a druge distre imaju oznaku G 
<Vlado9A3CY> no dobro... replacement table mi je prihvatljivo rješenje za to
<SilverSpace> trebao bi onda dodati taj font ako fali 
<Vlado9A3CY> zapravo mi jednako prikazuje te fontove, ali tek kad ih promijenim iz npr O varijante u G, ili obrnuto :)
<SilverSpace> hm
<SilverSpace> isti font samo se drugacije zove
<Vlado9A3CY> da, taj font mi jako fali jer sam u zadnje vrijeme navikao na njega obzirom da ga Libre Office ima u npr Fedori, PCLinuxOS, Windowsima ...
<SilverSpace> http://numbertext.org/linux/
<Vlado9A3CY> ako otvoriš Libre Offioce i ako imaš instalirane te fontove (Linux Biolinum i Linux Libertine), vidjet ćeš da imaju oznaku O ...
<Vlado9A3CY> a druge linux distre i Windowsi imaju oznaku G
<Vlado9A3CY> i ne prepoznaju se međusobno
<Vlado9A3CY> je, gledao sam to ...
<Vlado9A3CY> ali ne znam kak da to instaliram...
<Vlado9A3CY> skinuo sam taj zipani fajl, raspakirao ga i sad ne znam kaj da radim s njim :)
<SilverSpace> kliknes na font i otvorit ce ti se viwer
<jelly-home> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts Double click on the font file to open it. This opens a font viewer window. On the right there is a button, "Install Font".
<SilverSpace> i pomocu njega mozes istalirati 
<Vlado9A3CY> okay, probat cu... samo da ponovo dignem ubuntu stroj ...
<SilverSpace> ili stavis u mapu .fonts
<SilverSpace> u home
<Vlado9A3CY> okay ... probat cu, hvala ...
<Vlado9A3CY> okay ...
<jelly-home> ako ih samo iskopiras u ~/.fonts/ and vjerojatno treba rucno pokrenuti fc-cache 
<jelly-home> s/and/onda/
<Vlado9A3CY> evo jesam... uspio sam... hvala SilverSpace :) ... jelly-home ;)
<Vlado9A3CY> kliknuo sam na svaki taj font (ima ih nekoliko) i instalirao ih...
<SilverSpace> ma najjednostavnije je kliknuti na .ttf datoteku
<Vlado9A3CY> tako sam i napravio, tnx SilverSpace 
<SilverSpace> np.
<ivoks> hehe
<ivoks> KAC *nije* prvak :D
<SilverSpace> kaj je linz dobio danas
<SilverSpace> aa 3:1
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/boban--kada-me--pljuje--jedan-posten-i-drag-covjek-kao-sto-je-mamic--moram-se-dobro-zamisliti-nad-svim-onim-sto-radim/1018738/
#ubuntu-hr 2013-03-25
<hbogner> jutro
<dodobas> oink oink
<budz0r_> jutro
<hbogner> jutro budz0r 
<hbogner> pitanje, ilok, jesi ti sta javlčjao ili da ja danas nesto pisem?
<hbogner> i jesi kaj na zadnji odgovorio, onom u "njemcu"?
<hbogner> fakse ce mozda raditi otpis startih kompova i donirati ih Vukovarskim skolama, s tim da bi na njih najvjerojatnije isao neki ubuntu
<hbogner> probat cu saznat vise i javiti
<ivoks> hbogner: dodobas hoce i kod vas danas ubiti struju?
<ivoks> ili vec jesu
<dodobas> ivoks: nisu jos...
<hbogner> ivoks, rekla mi chus za to, jel samo vasa zgrada ili i stara to neznam
<ivoks> ne znam
<ivoks> ja sam servere pogasio
<ivoks> ocito :)
<MmikeRMRM> Oso mirror
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> MmikeRMRM, citaj gore
<MmikeRMRM> hbogner fakse ce mozda raditi otpis startih kompova i donirati ih Vukovarskim skolama, s tim da bi na njih najvjerojatnije isao neki ubuntu
<MmikeRMRM> hbogner probat cu saznat vise i javiti
<hbogner> [08:37:21] ivoks ja sam servere pogasio
<hbogner> hep radi sranja po zg pa gase struju gradjevini
<hbogner> 8:30-12:30 su najavili
<Mmike> Nema mirrora :/
<Mmike> sale, aj na tviteru javi da nema struje i da zato ne radi :/
<BotaniCar> jutro, delije
<ivoks> doci ce mirror
<ivoks> javio sam ovima da redirektraju na neki drugi host
 * Mmike je jutros srknuo kavu od subote
<Mmike> s ukiseljenim mlijekom
<Mmike> GROFAAAAWQ :/
<BotaniCar> to ja radim svaki ponedjeljak, srknem restl kave od petka :) 
<BotaniCar> that's the way it is ! 
<hbogner> evo zgasili struju
<hbogner> vrbovao novog mapera: http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=45.11147&lon=17.89029&zoom=16&layers=M
<hbogner> krivi kanal
<BotaniCar> "Sretan 8. mart korisnicama Internet Explorera."
<Mmike> blj
<BotaniCar> trolol: https://i.minus.com/iu1HVuHynggFT.gif
<BotaniCar> covjek bi pomislio da Afrika ima 'disabled ICMP by default' :) 
<vileni_> NZ i japan su dobri
<BotaniCar> sve sam uvjereniji da je NZ izmisljen 
<drj_cro> neki prob sa hr.archive.ubuntu.com?
<hbogner_> nema struje
<BotaniCar> mislim da imaju problem s HEPom :)
<drj_cro> :)
<BotaniCar> hbogner_: vrak te zel, vidim da si rijesil svoje DSL probleme :) 
<hbogner_> BotaniCar, kak?
<BotaniCar> pa vise te ima nego nema ! 
<BotaniCar> bilo je obrnuto
<hbogner_> nisam nist rjesil, neg ne radim promet na mrezi :D
<BotaniCar> ahh, steta
<hbogner_> da sad krenem nekaj slat da vis kak bi me nebilo
<BotaniCar> installing python-boto-2.5.2-3.el6...
<BotaniCar> nmi paket ne znaju nazvati kak treba 
<BotaniCar> pton-botanicar ! 
<BotaniCar> 'el trosi tko duplicity ? 
<BotaniCar> kak radim u njemu restore iz inkrementalnog backupa ? :D
<Mmike> heh, backup
<Mmike> vish, nije nocas prosao
<Mmike> sad cemo to 
<Mmike> na ruke :)
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> \o/
<silverspace> dan
<silverspace> kaj opet nesto sa serverom ili nema struje
<hbogner_> hep
<hbogner_> zgasili zgradu
<silverspace> :)
<hbogner_> o bem ti windowse
<hbogner_> idem napravit winxp update i otvara mi IE koji se zatim rusi i kaze da imam staru verziju i da apdejtam ie na novu ali konstantno rusi IE taka da nemogu
<hbogner_> morat cu na drugom komput ot skinut, na srecu imam drugi
<BotaniCar> "WinXP" :) 
<BotaniCar> it's dead mate, dead :)
<silverspace> ovo ga pada i pada vani
<hbogner_> da win xp jer na ovom stroju tesko da moze kaj drugo
<hbogner_> ima 2x512 mega rama kekse
<BotaniCar> hbogner_: pa stavi linux, cuo sam da je to OS za PCe koji ne mogu nista drugo pokrenuti 
<hbogner_> a i ima svoju licencu
<hbogner_> BotaniCar, treba mi win na tom stoju radi win specific aplikacija
<BotaniCar> svejedno, mrtav OS imati gore .. radje BSD nego XP :) 
<jelly> keksi! dobro da si me sjetio
<hbogner_> ali nemoj mislit da mi nije palo na pamet linux i wine kombinacija, al nisam sigurand a wine sve vrti
<BotaniCar> Ma , probaj ! 
<jelly> nemoj ni probat, wine je nepouzdana tlaka
<BotaniCar> .weather sesvete
<datase> BotaniCar: The current temperature in Zagreb, Croatia is -2.1°C (11:36 AM CET on March 25, 2013). Conditions: Snow. Humidity: 84%. Dew Point: -4.0°C. Windchill: -5.0°C. Pressure: 29.83 in 1010 hPa (Falling). 
<hbogner_> e kad smo vec kod keksiju, ima netko "ddr266 ecc" kekse, 2x512gb, 2x1gb, 2x2gb, u firmi na otpisu?
<BotaniCar> -2 .. bleh 
<jelly> 2GB DDR1?  Riiight
<hbogner_> ako je 1gb, ili 2 gb onda primamo i vise
<jelly> da u tim serverima ima toliko memorije, mozda bi jos bili u upotrebi
<hbogner_> jelly, http://www.1stchoicememory.com/catalog/configurator.asp?b=Iwill&m=2951
<hbogner_> ima mjesta za 3x2 kombinacije
<jelly> cijena sitnica
<hbogner_> bas zato pitam jel netko iam na otpis
<hbogner_> sad su 4x512 unutra
<hbogner_> ima jos 2 slota free
<jelly> moram pitat sefa jel mu se da otpisivat, al cist sumnjam
<jelly> puno papirologije, a firma dobije parsto kn
<jelly> ili jos gore, 0kn
<hbogner_> a pitam reda radi, ako netko ima super, ako ne, a kaj se moze
<jelly> al recimo, ako bi uzeo i servere i memoriju...
<BotaniCar> hahahahaha
<BotaniCar> s koliko se nula pise "uzeo" ? :D
<jelly> ?
<BotaniCar> valjda "kupio" , jareceg mu jarca
<BotaniCar> jer, ako poklanjas, najednom i mene zanima ;)
<jelly> pa dobro, stavi se neka nominalna cifra tipa 200kn po serveru
<hbogner_> jelly, reci kaj imas pa bumo vidli :D
<jelly> hbogner_: hrpu od 10-20 prolianta DL320-DL360-DL380 G3 u skladistu trose prostor
<jelly> obicno imaju 1GB memorije, vjerojatno 2x512
<BotaniCar> Na G3 nemrem staviti windowse 2012 , nema drivera za mass storage :( 
<jelly> nemres stavit nis na G3, ima RAM-a koliko i telefon
<jelly> da ne velim da pol procesora ne podrzava 64bit
<jelly> cca P4 Xeon 2.8GHz = nema 64bit, 3.0GHz = ima
<hbogner_> hmm, moglo bi se iz njih nesto iscupat rama ako imaju ili ako je bolji proc od ovih na iwill ploci
<BotaniCar> Imam jedan iza sebe .. tak dobra i vjerna zvjercica, a kaj velis, hardveraj k'o neki jaci telefon
<BotaniCar> jelly: ti si nesto natuknuo da si trosio duplicity ? 
<jelly> BotaniCar: jok, sam su mi rekli da radi ok
<jelly> doduse to je bilo prije ~10g
<BotaniCar> daj mi tjedan dana pa cu i ja potvrditi, sad sam slozil backup s tim, pa cemo vidjeti kak ce restore raditi :) re: 10 godina , jos uvijek je 'beta' softver :)
<jelly> to je ok.  Wine spomenut gore je 12 godina bio 0.nesto
<BotaniCar> :) 
<vileni_> jelly: prolianti su rack ili tower?
<jelly> sve rackmount
<jelly> uglavnom 1U 
<jelly> DL380 je 2U
<BotaniCar> koji G je taj DL380 ? 
<jelly> svo to djubre je G3
<jelly> mozda ima neki G4 ili G4p u mixu
<BotaniCar> Steta, nda, da je ikaj novije, ne bi otpisivali :) 
<jelly> nis od toga, veli sef da te mashine jos nisu ni wipeane nit su papiri rijeseni, tak da ne budu dostupni bar jos mjesec-dva
<dodobas> evo struje
<hbogner_> jelly, nije hitno
<BotaniCar> An ASCII character walks into a bar and orders a double.  "Having a bad day?" asks the barman.  "Yeah, I have a parity error," replies the ASCII character.  The barman says, "Yeah, I thought you looked a bit off."
<BotaniCar> malo je bananast ovaj duplicity , puca ako mi je private key enkriptiran ..
<jelly> what a BAUD joke
<jelly> BotaniCar: vjerojatno bi bilo bolje da imas gpg-agenta up and running, pa da dobije kljuc od njega po potrebi
<jelly> al to je tlaka za sloziti na remote
<BotaniCar> jelly: vec slozeno, nece, ne znam jos zakaj 
<jelly> zasto pidgin, kad skonektam google talk account na njega, zna i kad mi stigne mail na gmail?
 * jelly sad u pidginu ima Lync, Skype i GTalk
<BotaniCar> ja bi si lync slozio da imam jos praznih servera ...
<jelly> nemoj, steta truda ;-)
 * jelly ga ima samo zato sto su ga slagali windowsashi a ne on
<BotaniCar> pa, ja sam neki kvaziwindows-ash, a nemam hands-on na tome 
<BotaniCar> i, nemre biti gore od skypeta
<hbogner_> kako si skype nagurao unutra?
<BotaniCar> "greskom"
<jelly> skype ide preko dbus-a, nije neka sreca
<jelly> svaki put kad stigne poruka, otvori i skype i pidgin
<Mmike> ima skype za pidgin?
<Mmike> ma daj?
<Mmike> jelly, a jel' hoce i voice kroz to?
<ravilov> bemliti ubuntu
<BotaniCar> reci to opet, ravilov :)
<jelly> Mmike: ma, mora se skype vrtiti.
<jelly> i onda kad se vec vrti skype, onda pidgin vidi i te kontakte
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> heh
<BotaniCar> "always send someone else to field testing" - wise someone -
<dodobas> prekrasno kako da sad jednostavno instaliram python2.7 na squeeze, kad ga nema u backports
<jelly> nikako
<jelly> dodobas: ili wheezy, ili iz sourcea
<BotaniCar> u stvari, pise da mozes vrlo jednostavno, ali da bush imal problema s .. svime : http://www.stylesen.org/python_27_debian_squeeze_60 :) 
<BotaniCar> apdejt altrnativ ! 
<jelly> zanimljiva definicija rijeci "jednostavno"
<BotaniCar> kaj ? pa 3 c/p linije i imas neupotrebljiv sustav ! 
<BotaniCar> prvi komentar je ubica "You've created some frankendebian for yourself"
<jelly> aha... dobro.  Ak je cilj instalirat "python2.7 na squeeze", onda je to ok.  Zanemarimo neupotrebljivost OS-a.
<BotaniCar> Iskreno, ja nisam iz njegovog napisa dokucio ni kaj ni zakaj hoce 
<BotaniCar> samo velim da se moze 
<jelly> svasta se moze
<BotaniCar> je, i pokrenut backup na hetzneru koji odluci da nece utilizirati gigabitnu pipu koju ima na raspolaganju, nego koristi 40kb
<hbogner_> BotaniCar, mozda je los kabel ko kod mene na faksu
<hbogner_> eh da neznam jesam vam reko , ali onaj upload limit na serveru je bio los kabel u zidu
<BotaniCar> hbogner_: brijem da nije, vucem/guram rucno puno brze
<BotaniCar> hbogner_:  :)))))))
<hbogner_> sad je server smjesten kod dodobas-a i sad je can na gigabitnom switchu
<hbogner_> *cak
<dodobas> uplinku uplinku... na gigabitnom switchu mozes imat i 10mbit uplink...
<hbogner_> ok, i na gigabitnom switchu i na gigabit uplinku
<BotaniCar> nemre biti , toliko uplinka ne postoji
<jelly> %$@# snijezi ko blesavo
<BotaniCar> opce ne znam kak cu sici s brda nakon posla, upravo obavijestilo da je ZET digao ruke od Kozjaka :) 
<jelly> skijama
<jelly> sanjkama?
<BotaniCar> nemam .. doduse, nocim cipele 47, ulazi u opis 
<BotaniCar> *nosim
<jelly> poklopcem s kontejnera za smece?
<jelly> wheee
<BotaniCar> :) 
<dodobas> ja sam tako sretan...
<dodobas> bas u petak kupio nov gume za bicikl
<dodobas> pa cu ih sad moci testirati po snijegu i ledu
<dodobas> prekrasno
<jelly> BotaniCar: kocenje implementiras za verziju 2
<jelly> dodobas: u petak +15°C
<BotaniCar> jelly: kocenje je precijenjeno, treba stici do cilja, onda ce se kocenje desiti samo po sebi 
<dodobas> jelly: a super... grad se tek malo ocistio... i sad ce opet biti crn
<jelly> s/crn/bijel/
<jelly> :-D
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/601985_10151490709922488_953658500_n.jpg
<SilverSpace> ovo mi na ubuntu vuce http://www.gadgeterija.net/2013/03/25/video-procurila-radna-varijanta-novih-windowsa/#.UVBeU6CLM39
<BotaniCar> "...pa je sada moguće imati pokrenuto više Metro aplikacija na nekoliko ekrana:" .. a je im trebalo da pomisle da mozda trebam 2 stvari na ekranu .. 
<BotaniCar> nda, SilverSpace ne daj se zavarati 'windows blue" hypetom, ako imas win8, on bu ostal win8 , samo ce se model u kojem se serviraju nadogradnje promijeniti 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: lol
<SilverSpace> boli me briga za win 
<BotaniCar> Ajde, kao da ne znam da , iako se pravis da si ljunixas, po cijele noci instaliras windowse 3.11
<SilverSpace> nisam osmicu jos ni pogledao
<SilverSpace> 3.11 iman u virtualki :)
<BotaniCar> XML is like violence. If it doesn't solve your problem, you're not using enough of it
<BotaniCar> zakaj ? Pa nije da u nekoj banci delas pa ti treba za poslovni softver :)
<SilverSpace> 3.11 NT
 * BotaniCar runs and doesn't look back
<dodobas> bit ce gadno sutra... ako ne ociste a sve stisne
<jelly> vec je danas sklisko
<jelly> previse mekano i previse toplo, topi i resmrzava na crnom asfaltu
<vileni_> vukovarska je bila izglancana sad prije 2h
<vileni_> valjda su posolili
<vileni_> ako nisu, limari ce barem biti sretni :)
<ivoks> kaj tak pada?
<vileni_> sad se smanjilo, tad je bilo najvise
<vileni_> ali morao sam napraviti krug do marticeve i nazad od vrbika, i nije bilo nimalo zabavno
<vileni_> i skoro sat vremena mi trebalo
<Mmike> ljetne gume, a? :)
<vileni_> nope, zimske
<vileni_> bilo je tako uglancano da bi bez problema klizaljkama odradio vukovarsku u manje vremena nego autom :)
<dodobas> eh... cura jucer stavila ljetne gume...
<dodobas> i stala na pola brda :)
<dodobas> bar je zgurao na stranu... da ne pravi guzvu
<jelly-home> majstori u tele2 su prefrigani
<jelly-home> imam staru Tele2CARNet 1G tarifu, 65kn za 1GB.  Trenutne tarife su, ne znam tocno otkad, 40kn za 3GB ili 90kn za 10GB.  Nisu se pretrgli obavijestiti me da placam 25kn za -2GB prometa
<jelly-home> ili, nedovrag, automatski upgradeati tarifu na ovu jeftiniju a s vise prometa
<jelly-home> promjena tarife prek web interfacea magicno ne napravi nista, al to je bug
<Mmike> glupan
<Mmike> while [ 1 ] ; do curl http://neki-sex-oglas.com/adserve.php?id=5&zone=6; done
<Mmike> ubilo mi stroj
<dodobas> https://www.archlinux.org/news/mariadb-replaces-mysql-in-repositories
<Hrki> lol, je bar stavo neki timer :D
<Hrki> faza je smedje boje, nula plave ?
<jelly-home> Mmike: navodnike oko bilo cega sto ima & smo zaboravili?
<Mmike> bogme
<Mmike> oslo mi 300 megi swapa sam tak
<hbogner> laku noc
<Hrki> zasto ne radi httpS google translate
<Hrki> u cemu je fora
#ubuntu-hr 2013-03-26
<dodobas> oink oink
<vileni_> jutro
<jelly-home> glub glub 
<SilverSpace> jutarrr
<SilverSpace> dodobas: jesi isprobao nove gume :)
<dodobas> SilverSpace: imaju nesto siru gaznu povrsinu... pa ne sijeku tako dobro nakupine leda i snijega... nego se penju...
<dodobas> s druge strane lakse se voziti po snijegu jer te podignu :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> SilverSpace: kaze mi frend da je stavio neki xbmc image na rpi... i da mu super radi
<dodobas> https://www.bitcoinstore.com/ :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: jel openelec
<SilverSpace> meni je on najbolji
<dodobas> nije
<dodobas> cek da dodje online...
<SilverSpace> XBian onda :)
<hbogner> Bitcoinstore $75.61
<hbogner> kaj nije nekidan bilo 60?
<dodobas> SilverSpace: nije
<dodobas> SilverSpace: tj. nisam siguran... cekaj da se pojavi pa cu ga traziti link
<SilverSpace> :) Raspbmc cetvrtog nema 
<dodobas> http://www.raspbmc.com
<dodobas> mozda taj
<SilverSpace> taj mi je najlosije radio kad sam isprobavao stalno mi se rusio
<dodobas> SilverSpace: naravno da ima... http://archlinuxarm.org/platforms/armv6/raspberry-pi
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> znao sam da ces negdje to izvuci :)
<dodobas> kaze da mu radi bez greske, jer kao ima neke dodatne drivere sta ja znam... da samo sve stavi na karticu i radi
<BotaniCar> jutro, junaci !
<dodobas> SilverSpace: a kad si trazio... 
<dodobas> vjerojatno archpi najbolje radi ali eto... moras procitat 2 stranice teksta... pa ti se ne da :)
<SilverSpace> da moram priznati da mi je arch najbrze radio na rpi ali xbmc mi nije htio radit zamrzavao se 
<SilverSpace> morao bi to sad isprobati proslo je tome dva mjeseca 
<SilverSpace> vjerojatno su to sad izglancali
<BotaniCar> el mogu windowsi na RP ? 
<dodobas> SilverSpace: daj mi RPi pa ti slozim :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: mogu svakako ako su u kutiji zapakirani
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ne zajebavam, el idu doze gore ? 
<SilverSpace> dodobas: cek da se vani zagrije dam ti starog da se igras neko vrijeme :)
<dodobas> SilverSpace: definiraj zagrije... jer ako navuces tuljanovu kozu... niti sad nije hladno
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ma ne može nemas licencu :) 
<dodobas> BotaniCar: mozda kad bi windoze radile na ARMu
<SilverSpace> imak je to krivi proc
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: imam entrprajz licencu, da stanu smijem i dvoje doza nagurat (ARM je podrzana arhitektura) , samo je pitanje jel netko probao 
<BotaniCar> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_RT
<BotaniCar> veli gugl da ide, skru ju linux :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: kad prode ovo bijelo govno vani 
<SilverSpace> skinuo arch
<hbogner> je je, postoji windows za arm, sreo se s tim i vise ne zelim nikad
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: al "minimum required version of ARM to run windows is v7"
<jelly-home> (za RT, jel)
<SilverSpace> bemti arch zamrzo se odmah na pocetku 
<jelly-home> dakle r.pi nije podrzana arhitektura
<BotaniCar> jelly: nisam detalno guglao, imas pravo 
<BotaniCar> hbogner: kaj je poslo po zlu s win-4-arm ? 
<hbogner> BotaniCar, programi, printeri, ...
<hbogner> imas smao ono sto je na marketu, printeri ako imas srece pa su podrzani
<hbogner> mail malo radi malo ne ona drfaultni
<BotaniCar> kak mislis ako imas srece ? win ( AFAIK ) ima veci driverbase nego pol linux distri 
<jelly-home> drivere za x86, da
<BotaniCar> ma ti to nekaj nisi znal slozit' hbogner 
<hbogner> da, arm drajveri popizditis
<BotaniCar> ehh, da bar imam na cem se poigrat, ovako moram lupetati :( 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace:  posto RP ? 
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: os kupit MK802 jeftino\
 * BotaniCar gugla
<BotaniCar> e, pa to sam si vec gledal ! kaj ne valja z njim ? 
<BotaniCar> nda, nije bas naoruzan memorijom / procesorom 
<jelly-home> 1GB/1GHz
<BotaniCar> nema wifi n 
<jelly-home> jel?
<BotaniCar> tak bar na sajtu pise
<BotaniCar> pishe da je to nekakva australska kompanija, jel dobi'sh pivo uz uredjaj ? 
<jelly-home> australska?  to su dealeri, sve je to kinesko
<BotaniCar> Ma joj, ne moez odjel marketinga to dopustiti da tak izadje u javnost; "We are an Australian company with offices in Canberra, Australia and Guangzhou, China"
<jelly-home> aha, fakat Wireless 802.11b/g, WAPI (Ralink8188)
<BotaniCar> kak sad ti mozes reci da su kinezi , sram te i stid bilo :D
<jelly-home> nisam primijetio jer mi router ionako stoji u G modu dok se spaja na susjedov 
<BotaniCar> enego, jel moze to cudo postati TV tuner ? 
<jelly-home> ne.
<jelly-home> ima usb pa ak hoces nakaciti jedan stick na drugi stick na tv...
<jelly-home> would not recommend
<BotaniCar> eh, to mi je nesesiti , cek, znaci, dalo bi se izkaskadirati nekak ? 
 * BotaniCar je debil
<BotaniCar> da vidite kaj sam si stavil u crontab, dobro da sam samo gresku dobio povratno .. 
<jelly-home> al, nemas li tv tuner, like, u tv-u
<BotaniCar> jelly: imam, mislio sam da ovo preuzme ulogu, pa da nekak to povezem i s storidzom, i tak dobijem recorder 
<BotaniCar> ne , nemam maxtv , snimalice i to
<SilverSpace> sad se arch updejta 
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: ovisno o utrosenom vremenu, vjerojatno se vise isplati kupiti skatulju koja vec ima tuner i (android) softver za 700-800kn
<jelly-home> umjesto ovog za $40, tuner za jos $15-20, i hrpu vremena
<BotaniCar> jelly: tak sam si nekak i mislio , imas nekaj konkretno da ti je zapelo za oko ? 
<jelly-home> ne, /me radi svoje <g>
<BotaniCar> ./bow
<jelly-home> nesto tipa http://www.links.hr/?naziv=media-player-geniatech-mygica-dualcore-tv-box-atv1200-usb-sd-citac-hdmi-lan-wifi-android-4-1&option=artikl&id_artikl=363.700.004
<jelly-home> hm ne, taj nema DVB-T
<jelly-home> nego jel neko vec skrekao one kanale na DVB-T2
<jelly-home> just askin
<BotaniCar> DVB-T2 ? iss, kak kaskam za svime :)
<BotaniCar> brutalan je ovaj gadget kaj si linkal, jelly
<jelly-home> za tu cijenu mozes naci sve to i jos za ustekat SATA disk
<BotaniCar> guglam, guglam :) 
<jelly-home> al da, ovaj nije los i xbmc forumi vele da xbmc radi na njem
<BotaniCar> napokon ce mi se ostvariti san, zena koja gleda Silu, a ja joj snimam Sulejmana, iha, al bu sexa 
<jelly-home> tsk
<SilverSpace> opa ima toga sad dosta u linksu
<BotaniCar> jelly: borim se svim sredstvima, kaj cu :D
<jelly-home> gledam koliko djubrad od providera naplacuje iptv pakete mjesecno i sam se cudim ko to kupuje
<BotaniCar> ja ne :) 
<jelly-home> 200-300kn mjesecno za gluposti, a kao kriza je
<BotaniCar> Nego, jel vrti netko splunk ? 
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/d8srix tv tuner ima 
<SilverSpace> steta kaj mu proc nije jaci
<jelly-home> amlogic 8726-3 nije los, al je single core
<ivoks> jutro
<BotaniCar> nda, nemres danas kupiti android skatuljicu s manje od 2 jezgre, to ni bijesne ptice nece vrtiti 
<BotaniCar> jutro, ivoks
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: nemres po MHz gledati snagu, oni nis ne znace
<BotaniCar> blasphemy ! MHz is are everything ! :) 
<BotaniCar> if it doesn't work, throw moar boxen at it ! 
<jelly-home> da ne velimo da kineske specifikacije znaju biti... 2 cores, 800MHz svaka, pisemo 1.6GHz
<jelly-home> i jos zbroji MHz od 3D enginea
<BotaniCar> :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> mh.  stavio novu pastu na gpu, i sad je u idle modu... 72 umjesto 80°C
<SilverSpace> i malo si prasine skinuo 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> meni komp nije neotvoren ni 2 godine, rano mi je jos za takve radikalne zahvate 
<SilverSpace> imas garanciju :)
<jelly-home> 80+ mi je bilo malo sumnjivo, al izgleda da to tak mora bit
<BotaniCar> vi u LINKSu su pesi, vec tjedan dana mi ne odgovaraju na mail .. 
<BotaniCar> a proizvodjaci kucista su jos veci pesi. 
<jelly-home> zovi, mail se lako zagubi
<jelly-home> (veli mail admin)
<dodobas> :D :D :D 
<BotaniCar> Imam 10 let staro chieftec kuciste koje se da zakljucat tako da power gumb bude zatvoren ( dete, sve jasno) ; potrgala su se vratasca, jedino links zastupa chieftec, drugi nemaju takva kucista koja nisu rack-mount, ili serverska (po cijeni)
<BotaniCar> A ovo za mail, da, ja isto trubim svim svojima da mail nije medij koji je real-time ili garantira isporuku ; moral bum zvat'
<SilverSpace> pacman radi instalira xbmc
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: lose si djete naucio :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: da je tvoj, vec bi trecu lemilicu pohabal, znam :) 
<SilverSpace> netjak nikada nije ni pipnuo gumb za paljenje 
<BotaniCar> Svasta, kakvo je to dijete ? 
<SilverSpace> razumno :) utrenirano 
<BotaniCar> :) Moj je odma skuzio korelaciju gumb > tata najednom ne sjedi za kompom nego se igra sa mnom 
<BotaniCar> ma, utrenirano, samo nije skuzil kak se sve lampice na kucistu popale kad to takne :) 
<SilverSpace> hebote radi xbmc na arch 
<jelly-home> zas ne bi radio!
<dodobas> jelly-home: zato sto je to archlinux (tm) 
<dodobas> nista ne radi (tm) 
<dodobas> :D
<jelly-home> ok...?
<SilverSpace> prije mi nije radio 
<BotaniCar> nije pred dva mjeseca :) Oh, the glory of development-in-time
<jelly-home> dodobas: pa nije to ubuntu
<BotaniCar> Detalj kojeg mnogi nisu primjetili - Webber pokazuje srednji prst momčaskom kolegi, Sebastianu Vettelu ( http://forum.f1-hr.com/viewtopic.php?p=313525#p313525 ) 
<SilverSpace> i cec radi
<BotaniCar> E,da, toplo preporucam zednim uhima : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4LRY_qCapA
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Prazna Lepinja - DANASUTRA [Full Album], Views: 1543, Rating: 100.0%
<jelly-home> ova je radila bar mjesec dva samo sa pasivnim hladnjenjem
<jelly-home> al sad sam se skoro opekao na taj pasivni hladnjak na 70°C pa reko, mozda to nije najbolja solucija
<vileni_> ovako nekako to izgleda http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/31914d1219767186-ac-twin-turbo-auf-hd4870-montage-kuehlleistung-und-meine-eindruecke-twin-turbo-20-.jpg
<jelly-home> ok, to je vjerojatno overkill za GT220
<vileni_> da, rekao bih da je :)
<vileni_> mozda je cak i veci od same graficke
<jelly-home> osim ak je tiho i hladi dobro
<vileni_> tu se vidi kako se pricvrscuje, ako sto pomaze http://media.bestofmicro.com/W/I/279810/original/sparkle_calibre-x560_back.jpg
<vileni_> ako ima PWM ili neki drugi oblik regulacije vrtnje, na gt220 ce se vrtiti minimalno :)
<vileni_> mozda bi mogao i skinuti ventove
<jelly-home> hmph.  no dobro, natrag na intel do daljnjeg
<Mmike> emti sve
<Mmike> oblila me wiljemovka
<BotaniCar> to ! oklen ti ?
<Mmike> BotaniCar, majsec-tata :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, isao osigurat auto, pohvalio se da sam trudan, nije bilo sansi da ga odbijem
<SilverSpace> uzas ta wiljiamovka
<BotaniCar> kaj si se z njim videl ? Jel jos istu djevu ljubi ? :D
<Mmike> SilverSpace, e, ova je... nektar
<Mmike> nesto prenevjerojatno
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: nemas pojma, Majec-viljamovka je esencija funk-a 
<SilverSpace> neznam neznam
<SilverSpace> jaje ne volim
<Mmike> ne volis jaje?
<Mmike> a nos? nos ti drazi?
<BotaniCar> :)))))))))
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> dakle... ovo sto sam sad vidio...
<SilverSpace> moze i jaje proci ako je dobra sunka
<Mmike> ivoks, jaja i ti? :)
<ivoks> kinez, kupio si je nexus 4
<Mmike> SilverSpace, meko il' tvrdo? :)
<ivoks> i ima sim karticu
<ivoks> izvadi klijesta i odreze ju na velicinu mikrosim
<ivoks> stavi i ... radi
<BotaniCar> ivoks: to je posel :)
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6T1Mygucak
<datase`> ivoks: Title: How to cut your SIM card (Micro SIM, Nano SIM - iPhone 5), Views: 347638, Rating: 97.8661%
<Mmike> http://ask.slashdot.org/story/13/03/25/216256/ask-slashdot-why-buy-a-raspberry-pi-when-i-have-a-perfectly-good-cellphone
<Mmike> exactly
<BotaniCar> "You are better off just settling down and buying a USB oscilloscope."
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-_NkKUAc5o&t=69s
<datase`> Mmike: Title: 30min WIN Compilation 2013 People are Awesome - amazing people, Views: 380847, Rating: 91.014634%
<Mmike> sto je ovo?
<Mmike> samo 10 sekundi
<Mmike> tj, sto bi to bilo?
<Mmike> (osim ubrzana snimka ljudi kako se krecu0
<BotaniCar> si skuzio kombi na pjesackom poslije ? :D
<ivoks> hm... multitouch nije tako los
<BotaniCar> ovisi tko te dira
<Mmike> lolololol
<BotaniCar> ja bi tak pio rakiju sad .. 
<jelly> kak nagovorim tar da arhivira po abecedi umjesto po poretku u direktoriju?
<BotaniCar> jel ga mozes nahraniti fajlom iz koje bi vukao kaj da tar-a ? ako mozes, slozi tamo po abecedi
<jelly> mogu, al to mi je druga opcija
<jelly> gledam jel postoji prva ;-)
<BotaniCar> dok prvu jos nemas ? Tak ija cesto razmisljam :)
<BotaniCar> ija ija
<BotaniCar> DARPA rula, eto nam Skynet pokusaja, opet : http://www.darpa.mil/NewsEvents/Releases/2013/03/19a.aspx
<jelly> cthulhu fhtagn
<Mmike> jelly, mislim da nikako, osim ovog sto je sugerirano
<BotaniCar> Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn
<BotaniCar> ja bi sad rakiju, pa fhtagn 
<BotaniCar> jelly: koji je gain arhiviranja po abecedi ? Mislim, kad otvorim arhivu ionak sortiram view kak mi pashe. 
<BotaniCar> ili samo zelis znati dokle je doslo ( 'gle, vec je na S' ) ?
<jelly> ah poslije hocu izvaditi samo 2005 mogu prekinuti kad tar prestane listat; also, kompresija
<BotaniCar> kompresija ? Sorry ako se propitkujem za bedastoce, ali ne kuzim
<jelly> kompresija obicno radi trazeci slicnosti na odredjenom bloku podataka; blok koji se pretrazuje je konacne velicine, i (za vecinu algoritama) bolje je da su slicni podaci blizu jedni drugima
<BotaniCar> Ahh, ovo vrijedi za datasetove gdje ime i tip podataka imaju slicnosti, pada u vodu cim je nazivnik samo naming convention, a sadrzaj nema veze iz fajla u fajl ?
<jelly> da.
<BotaniCar> thx
<jelly> imam arhive mailing listi, i pretpostavka je da u nekom vremenskom periodu imam mailove i odgovore (sa hrpom citiranja)
<BotaniCar> sve 5, sad mi je jasno, nisam si mogao vizualizirati cilj 
<BotaniCar> E! kad smo kod mailing listi i arhiva, si probao kad to propustiti kroz neki softver za deduplikaciju ? Kaj se desi ?
<jelly> samo find po jednoj listi traje 15 minuta (doduse to je raid na sugavim sata diskovima)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: bezveze lik napisao post 
<BotaniCar> ( sad ce mi napisati da je, i da se deci da se CPU rastali ) 
<jelly> BotaniCar: nemam softver za deduplikaciju kojem vjerujem ;-)
<jelly> (nisam jos testirao ni jedan)
<BotaniCar> jelly: neide to obicno obrnuto? prvo trsis pa pocnes vjerovati ? :D
<jelly> uh... nadam se da neces ikad biti zaduzen za sigurnost mojih podataka ;-)
<BotaniCar> Da i jesam, testirao bi odvojeno :) Neces ni ti svoje pristekati drito na produkciju :) 
<BotaniCar> Danas je jelly dost' doslovan :D
<jelly> samo danas?
<BotaniCar> mutter mutter
<Mmike> BotaniCar, pise se: murter
<BotaniCar> *giggle* ( http://www.thefreedictionary.com/mutter ) LASTOVO ! 
<jelly> nutter
<jelly> yay dosle b.net-ovce u zgradu slagat nesto
<hbogner> jelly, kaj prelazite na b-net :D
<jelly> doma, mislim ;-)
<hbogner> ahaa
<hbogner> ja reko da ti firmi nisu zadovoljni sa trenutnim providerom
<jelly> heheh
<hbogner> :P
<jelly> jesam spominjao da mi download kernela ili debiana s carneta ide 7-9MB/s a sa lokalnog mirrorsa mozda 2MB/s
<BotaniCar> (y)
<jelly> hmh, paketi za bnet idu prek cogenta
<jelly> wt double f
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> \o/
<jelly> heh, links transliterira cirilicu iz spama
<jelly>    Uvazhaemye kollegi!
<jelly>    Priglashaem Vas na kurs povysheniya kvalifikacii po voprosam vodnogo zakonodatel'stva:
<BotaniCar> kul
<Mmike> jelly, debian stable novi skoro?
<SilverSpace> dodobas: gledano nista bolje i brze ne radi xbmc na arch od openelec
 * Mmike se rijesio svog pija
<Mmike> http://cloudstack.apache.org/about.html
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma da 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a da, stajalo mi doma, nisam koristio, nisam nit pretjerano odusevljen bio, imam laptop, dobio istu paru koju sam platio
<Mmike> 400 kuna
<SilverSpace> da ok je to ja ga fakat koristim
<BotaniCar> Nadji razlike: https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/64720_10151533906260199_713250296_n.jpg
<jelly> Mmike: jos 50ak bugova
<BotaniCar> vuuu - huuu !! 
<BotaniCar> Gief !
<Mmike> jelly, fino
<jelly> vec instaliram virtualne servere sa tim, ne da mi se cekat mjesec-dva
<Mmike> da, i ja cu pocet, cini se
<BotaniCar> a necu, ako mogu svaki mjesec cekati placu, mogu i novog debianceka pricekati par mjeseci 
<BotaniCar> *ja
<ivoks> ne trebaju nam vize za japan, jel tak?
<hrvojem> ivoks: http://www.mvep.hr/hr/konzularne-informacije/vize/pregled-viznog-sustava0/
<hrvojem> kaze da ne treba
<ivoks> da, tako to i ja citam
<ivoks> al me ili predugo nema u hr ili ovo bas nema smisla:
<ivoks> Viza potrebna za sljedeće vrste putnih isprava
<ivoks> Državljani RH:
<ivoks> Diplomatska/službena putovnica Ne
<hrvojem> znaci da ako imas putovnicu ne trebas vizu
<ivoks> Obična putna isprava Ne
<ivoks> aha... ok
<ivoks> putovnica mi istjece 30.6. valjda ce biti ok :)
<hrvojem> npr za SAD: Obicna putna isprava - Da
<ivoks> a onda cu pricekati da udjemo u EU, pa da dobijem crvenu putovnicu
<hrvojem> ivoks: e to trebas vidjet, neke zemlje traze da ti putovnica traje barem 3 mj od ulaska
<ivoks> znam...
<hrvojem> mislim da je sa SAD
<ivoks> njemacka npr
<ivoks> u SAD idem 14.4.
<ivoks> morati cu traziti zurnu putovnicu od MUP-a
<hrvojem> heh mislim da i vizu novu moras vadit onda za SAD :(
<ivoks> ne moram
<ivoks> samo moram nositi staru putnovnicu sa sobom
<hrvojem> koliko se sjecam vezana je za putovnicu
<ivoks> vec imam jednu takvu :)
<ivoks> ma vec sam ja to prosao...
<hrvojem> o fino, nisam znao :)
<ivoks> imao sam na 5 godina, pa mi je putovnica u medjuvremenu istekla
<ivoks> nosio sam obje
<ivoks> sad sam dobio na 10 godina, pa mi opet putovnica istice
<ivoks> tuzno je da mi ameri vjeruju duze za vizu nego nasi za putovnicu :)
<hrvojem> nije bilo frke s imigracijom?
<ivoks> kad?
<hrvojem> na americkoj strani mislim
<hrvojem> ono s dvije putovnice i to
<ivoks> ma ne, nitko nikad nista, bio sam vec 10ak puta
<ivoks> najvise muke mi je dala neka koza u amsterdamu... 'kak idete u ameriku bez papira na kojem pise da idete u ameriku?'
<ivoks> fak... mozda ce i za japan trebati viza koja ne istice za manje od 3 mjeseca
<ivoks> tj... putovnica
<hrvojem> mislim da na onoj stranici imas tel/faks za provjerit u njihovom veleposlanstvu
<hrvojem> nekako mislim da je to najsigurnije
<ivoks> ako si u hr...
<hrvojem> pa mislim da ne moras ti osobno zvat za to pitanje :)
<hbogner> ima i mail na stranici pa mos i tako probeti
<BotaniCar> Jel izasao film "Ender's game" ? Samo seriju nalazim 
<SilverSpace> kaj je to nest za jest
<BotaniCar> ne reci da nisi procitao knjige :)
<jelly> samo endeovu seriju
<jelly> sjenku ne
<jelly> (ObXkcd)
<BotaniCar> tambz ap 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: nisam
<BotaniCar> a dobro, da znam lemiti, ne bi ni ja citao :) 
<BotaniCar> http://xkcd.com/241/
<BotaniCar> "lasers still work" :) 
<SilverSpace> hm 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1731141/
<BotaniCar> mislis da je jednostavno pre novo da bi bilo na piratebayu ? 
<BotaniCar> Status: Post-production
<BotaniCar> ehhh
<hbogner> 1. niovember 2013
<BotaniCar> http://i.imgur.com/xR07nYk.jpg
<BotaniCar> bitno da su plakati tu 
<SilverSpace> 1 November 2013 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj bi ti 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: gledal bi film i pil rakiju 
<SilverSpace> lol
<Mmike> i ja
<SilverSpace> daleko ti jedno i drugo
<Mmike> danas sam skoro kupio viski
<Mmike> glen grant bio u plodinama - 140 kuna
<Mmike> bescijenje
<Mmike> ivoks, di si ti sad, koji dio svijeta?
<BotaniCar> Daj ga odma posteno pitaj: ivoks kaj lijepo nam mozes donesti za opijanje od tam di si sad ? 
<BotaniCar> Ako se ne varam, nekaj je slijetao u London, od tamo moze samo piss-warm pivo donijeti :) 
<jelly> absinthe!
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> neg na getvik/hitrou imaju cesto viskije na akcijama
<Mmike> 2 single malta za cijenu jednog
<Mmike> 30ak funti 
 * Mmike trepce okicama u smjeru ivoksa :)
<jelly> ajd, bar ne trazis doritose
<ivoks> london
<BotaniCar> jelly: that was awul 
<BotaniCar> *ewul
<BotaniCar> **ivil ! 
<jelly> BotaniCar: pusti, dvojim gnjavit li ga da pogleda ima li my little pony figurica na akciji
<jelly> za... um... netjakinju
<jelly> right
<BotaniCar> mlp !!! right 
<jelly> bas mi fali jedna Fluttershy na monitoru
<BotaniCar> de daj sliku ako fakat imas tak nakicen monitor .)
<BotaniCar> .weather sesvete
<datase`> BotaniCar: The current temperature in Zagreb, Croatia is 0.4°C (3:00 PM CET on March 26, 2013). Conditions: Light Snow. Humidity: 82%. Dew Point: -2.0°C. Windchill: -2.0°C. Pressure: 29.71 in 1006 hPa (Rising). 
<dzl-r> pozz
<Mmike> jelly, kinky! :)
<Mmike> ivoks, ak bi donijo viskija, fino bi platijo :)
<jelly> Mmike: not at all
<BotaniCar> Unity is ewul ( even moar than jelly ) : http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/opensource/how-to-change-your-privacy-settings-in-ubuntus-unity-dash/4254?tag=nl.e011&s_cid=e011&ttag=e011
<dzl-r> kak ste kaj?
<dzl-r> radno?
<BotaniCar> Ni slucajno. ITjevci nikaj (bitno) ne rade, i was told
<BotaniCar> Mogu kak zadangubiti koji sat pomazuci ti oko neceg nebitnog ? 
<dzl-r> onda necemo kvarit
<dzl-r> pa i mogao bih
<dzl-r> :P
<dzl-r> kak otvorit port u firewalld-u, da ostane nakon reboota?
<SilverSpace> hm na cemu 
<dzl-r> fedora 18
<BotaniCar> http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=278654
<dzl-r> probao
<dzl-r> ali idem opet
<BotaniCar> ( firewall-cmd --enable --port=broj:protokol )
<dzl-r> uvijek mi se zatvori nakon reboota
<BotaniCar> uzmi u obzir da si na #ubuntu, mozemo eventualno guglat za tebe. Lik u komentaru pise da njemu ostaje otvoreno
<BotaniCar> e,da, jel ti dela system-config-firewall ( tak na centosu otvaram GUI ) ? 
<dzl-r> ne radi
<dzl-r> ali firewall-config  radi
<BotaniCar> fino
<dzl-r> zas se odmah nisam sjetio guglat za gui, thx
<BotaniCar> Nema beda, mozes nas platiti u hrani ili prostim vicevima, sto ti god vise odgovara
<dzl-r> evo odmah
<dzl-r> znas sta je to bol?
<dzl-r> kad baba vozi bicikl i upadne joj klito u lanac
<BotaniCar> !!! 
<dzl-r> hh
<BotaniCar> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCbjg_GIKiU
<datase`> BotaniCar: Title: Novi Fosili - Bilo mi je prvi put, Views: 1336672, Rating: 98.38616%
<dzl-r> radi
<BotaniCar> Nu, sad sam ispunio kvotu dobrih djela za ovu dekadu. Nadam se , za tebe, da nemas jos pitanja, ne garantiram da ti odgovori nece izbrisati sadrzaj svih dostupnih diskova 
<dzl-r> hehe
<dzl-r> onda necemo riskirati :)
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim kako ljudi imaju razlicito videnje od mene svi protiv mene 
 * BotaniCar dograbi kokice i ohrabri SilverSpacea da nastavi
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Not safe for future parenting: http://i.imgur.com/dEo8ZRC.gif 
<BotaniCar> ( Mmike , ovo je islo tebe ) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: likovima glavno da je amerika u pitanju i odma im je ok serija 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: koja serija ?
<SilverSpace> The Americans
<SilverSpace> prozvakani klise
<BotaniCar> Nemrem argunentirano popljuvat' - nisam gledao. Nemoj mi samo reci da je serija - o amerikancima 
<SilverSpace> spijunaza 
<SilverSpace> hladnog rata 
<SilverSpace> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2149175/
<Mmike> kad prodje sezona onda cu gledat
<Mmike> a ne da se popalim k'o na podmornice one
<Mmike> i onda mi ukinu
<Mmike> debili
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> ;=
 * obruT ima dar zaboravljanja serija i filmova pa moze reciklirati sve sto valja :)
<dzl-r> blago njemu
<dzl-r> koliko god dobra serija/film bio, ne mogu se pomirit s cinjenicom da sam to gledao vec
<dzl-r> nije to to :D
<BotaniCar> Imam dobru metodu u nastojanju da ponovno gledanje bude zanimljivo: gledam serije tako da zaspim nakon prvih 10 minuta. Na taj nacin mogu u drugom gledanju pametovati supruzi, a da mi epizoda/serija ipak bude nova . 
<Hrki> poz, jel ima neka fora da ubijem mrtvu sesiju na masinu, znaci spojen sam puttyem na masinu, pukne mi veza i kad se zeli spojiti na irssi od prije neda mi tako dugo dok ne ubijem sshd konekciju od prije
<Hrki> to radim da vidim ime procesa pa da ubijem, jel ima neka naredba da ubije sve te mrtve procese
<dzl-r> killall irssi?
<Hrki> ali ja necu ubit irssi
<Hrki> kada se rekonektam, kad upisem recimo screen -r PID
<Hrki> neda mi jer misli da sam spojen od brije
<Hrki> *prije
<dzl-r> aaaa
<Hrki> e sad kako da ubijem te mrtve konekcije :D
<BotaniCar> jos bolje, kako se spojiti na njih :) 
<civija> pa detachaj screen i onda ponovo attachaj
<civija> ili koristi screen -x
<Hrki> ali nemogu ga detachat posto mi crkne veza :D
<Hrki> nakon sto se ocu ponovo spojit na njega on misli da je vec netko spojen :D
<Hrki> pa neda da se 2 spoje na isti screen
<civija> zasto mislis da se screen moze detachat samo s trenutno aktivne konekcije?
<Hrki> ono, cisto me zanima dali postoji neka naredba koja ubija mrtve procese... sad neznam, mozda je to nemoguce utvrdit
<dzl-r> pa tko kaze da su mrtvi :D
<Hrki> ajmo ovako, napisem screen irssi, deatacham ga
<Hrki> kasnije se spojim na njega, pid mi je npr 1234
<Hrki> ukucam screen -r 1234
<Hrki> sad sam u njemu, chatam
<Hrki> crkne mi veza
<Hrki> spojim se ponovo na masinu, kucam screen -r 1234
<Hrki> i ovaj me otkanta
<Hrki> kaza da takav proces ne postoji
<civija> bezobrazan je
<Hrki> kucam ps aux | grep sshd
<Hrki> vidim 2 procesa sshd-a
<Hrki> ubijem stari, kucam screen -r 1234 i mogu gore
<Hrki> wtf
<BotaniCar> http://i.imgur.com/Bk8lztx.gif << kung-fu magic
<jelly> Hrki: screen -ls će dati popis postojećih screen sessiona
<hrvojem> Hrki: screen -dx 
<jelly> a kad pukne veza, screen je vezan na stari connection, za kojeg server jos nije skuzio da je puknuo
<jelly> -d opcija za screen otkači screen sa bilo koje stare veze
<Hrki> e to
<jelly> tako će screen -dr uglavnom vratiti screen
<Hrki> znaci screen -dr pid
<jelly> niti ti ne treba pid ako imaš samo jedan screen session
<Hrki> ma imam ih par gore :)
<Hrki> rtorrent i slicni
<jelly> screen -Dr će otkačiti stari i probati odlogirati prethodni session.  Ima još kombinacija sa -dd, -r, -rr, -DD, -R , -RR
<Hrki> budem probo kad mi pukne veza, ovo sa ubijanjem starog sshd mi je bilo cudno
<Hrki> mislim, meni je pomoglo, ali je naprono
<Hrki> *naporno
<jelly> čitaj manual ili screen -h
<jelly> ak uvijek imaš istu aplikaciju u nekom sessionu sa strane, kad pokrećeš taj session možeš ga imenovati sa -S ime
<jelly> onda se to ime vidi u screen -ls
<jelly> [16:24] ~ => screen -ls                                                                                                       burek
<jelly> There are screens on:
<jelly>         6610.ustanove   (03/18/13 11:17:12)     (Attached)
<jelly>         6611.mail        (03/18/13 11:17:12)     (Attached)
<jelly> 2 Sockets in /var/run/screen/S-jelly.
<civija> ili koristiti jedan screen i hardstatus :)
<jelly> jedan screen je kompliciran za hendlat kad ima više od 10 tabova unutra
<jelly> recimo sam ovaj "mail" session ima jedno 7-8 različitih stvari
<civija> znam znam
<jelly> pgrep ssh |wc -l -> 42
<civija> ja obicno drzim do 5 tabova
<civija> pa mi onda dovoljan jedan screen
<jelly> svaki ssh je ili u screenu ili u konsole jedan tab
<Hrki> dobro je ovo mi vec dalje zvuci kao sf, hvala :D
<jelly> ok lagao sam, pgrep -x ssh|wc -l -> samo 34
<Hrki> bitno da mogu vrtiti rtorrent i irssi, dalje je vec sf
<jelly> Hrki: ta dva mozes u istoj sesiji vrtit, nema potrebe za dvije
<jelly> i onda ce -dr radit
<Hrki> cek
<Hrki> sekund
<Hrki>         1869.pts-17.kanta       (03/26/2013 01:59:13 AM)        (Detached)
<Hrki>         28397.rtorrent  (03/09/2013 09:28:50 AM)        (Detached)
<Hrki> tako to imam
<civija> e ta oba mogu biti unutar jednog screen sessiona
<civija> i onda te ne zanima pid
<Hrki> kako sad to
<civija> ajde negdje pokreni screen
<civija> i stisni ctrl-a-c
<Hrki> samo napisem screen ?
<civija> da
<Hrki> a moram si sve zapisat, posto sam preko puttya
<Hrki> i sta kad stistem ta ctrl a c sve ce ujedinit ?
<jelly> ne, to otvori drugi "tab" u istom screen sessionu
<jelly> i ondak imas dva zasebna shella u kojima mozes vrtit dvije zasebne aplikacije
<jelly> a prebacujes se medju njima sa Ctrl-A space
<Hrki> deatacham ovaj screen, upisem screen pa onda ctrl-a-c
<jelly> taj za probu, da
<Hrki> i mijenjam ih sa ctrl-a spac
<civija> pusti sad ta dva koja vec imas otvorene
<civija> ovo je samo za probu
<jelly> imat ces novi session za igranje.  kad se naviknes kak to radi, mozes to isto napraviti za ozbiljno
<civija> otvori treci (novi) screen i onda probaj ovo sto smo napisali
<jelly> mozes kajjaznam otvorit top ili napisat ls -l u jednom tabu da vidis razliku
<dzl-r> fora
<Hrki> hmm, ja sam deatacho ovaj za chat
<Hrki> upisao screen
<Hrki> atavio taj ctrl-a-c
<Hrki> napisao screen -ls i onda su mi se pojavila 3 screena
<Hrki> kad sam pokusao otvorit taj treci nisam nista dobio, ubio sam taj proc i zastekao mu putty :D
<dzl-r> ja probao i jedan jedini
<dzl-r> mozda je do putty-a
<Hrki> ma ok je, dovoljno mi ovo, ionako koristi samo jedan screen, posto mi je rtorrent prek webguia
<civija> Hrki: pocni citati ono sto se pise
<civija> mozda napravis ispravno kako je napisano pa ce i radit
<dzl-r> :D
<dzl-r> a ubiti sve pise u man
<Hrki> cuj, pise i sve u demidovicu pa redovito ljudi padaju matematiku :)
<civija> tko normalan zeli citati man?
<Hrki> da svi citamo sto pise, fakulteti i skole bi bile bezveze :D
<dzl-r> pa ne znam :D
<dzl-r> ja ga otvorim s vremena na vrijeme
<dzl-r> kad mi nesto nije jasno
<jelly> heh, demidovic
<jelly> .rt
<datase`> jelly: jellese's recenttracks: Azra – ADIO, MARE, Azra – Grad se beli, Azra – Tuginata pusta da ostane, Homestuck – Homestuck Anthem, Azra – Jablan
<jelly> qe su to čakje i di su ih zvekli veseli bosanci
<jelly> To: ime@tvrtka.com
<jelly> ok... neko ima cudan adresar ili je harvestao odnekud
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo kuciste http://is.gd/tx5011
<jelly> ma nabijem ti.. disk u kuciste
#ubuntu-hr 2013-03-27
<hbogner> jutro
<MmikeDOMA> l
<dodobas> oink oink
<hbogner_> a daaaj mer nemoj zezat, vec sad
<SilverSpace> dan
<vileni_> jutr
<BotaniCar> jutroo'o0o0o0o
<hbogner_> windowsi su ludo stvorenje
<hbogner_> upravo mi system proces puise 35 mega u sekundi po disku u neki tmp fajl
<hbogner_> ali cemuu
<hbogner_> i to fajl od 7 giga
<hbogner_> tmp
<hbogner_> i to svaki put radi
<BotaniCar> kak se zove file ? 
<BotaniCar> i, koji sys proces ? 
<hbogner_> system je proces, a fajl je AHIBA11.tmp
<hbogner_> nema ga na google
<hbogner_> to cad otvaram dwg fajlove radi
<BotaniCar> I, zakaj se bunis na windowse onda , ne kuzim ? 
<hbogner_> pa zato jer pise system proces a ne aplikacija
<hbogner_> pid je 4
<hbogner_> fajl je vlicinom identican iskoristenoj kolicini ram-a
<BotaniCar> pa moze pisati BotaniCarev_mali_penis, sam si sad rekao sto inicira stvar - tvoj rad :) 
<hbogner_> znaci trebao bi ne radit nista
<BotaniCar> De :) Nisam tak mislio 
<BotaniCar> Hocu reci da lajanje na wind.. mjesec ne bu pomoglo, ima kakav patch za taj softver , da ga unormali ?
<hbogner_> BotaniCar, ima format c:
<BotaniCar> a onda napravi to , na duzi rok bu te ocito manje zivciralo :)
<hbogner_> :D
<hbogner_> ma bum jos vidil
<BotaniCar> koji CAD trosis ? 
<BotaniCar> vidim da nisi jedini s tom mukom, bez obzira na verziju softvera :) 
<hbogner_> BotaniCar, sluzbeno netrosim, ovo nesto testiram
<hbogner_> sluzbeno zwcad na firmu, a privatno autocad2012
<BotaniCar> dobro, a nesluzbeno ? :) Mislim, rad' bi ti pomogel, ali bi bilo dobro da znam s cim radis :) 
<BotaniCar> Ok, a koje od to dvoje ti dela sranja ?
<hbogner_> privatno
<hbogner_> doslovno ko da cjeli ram dumpa u taj fajl, to bi ispalo po zauzecu rama
<BotaniCar> stvari, koliko citam, dumpa cijeli projekt u fajl 
<hbogner_> jaoo, s cim ja vas zamaram, strasno, sorry, necu vise :D
<BotaniCar> si ziher da nikad ne naraste preko velicine RAMa ?
<hbogner_> nisam, cek da vidim
<hbogner_> ram 6.73, fajl 7,13
<BotaniCar> to ti je to,sjebat app ; pun je net ljudi kaj se zale, koliko vidim; ponudjena rjesenja su "ne koristi temp fajle" i "budi strpljiv" , bum guglal jos malo :)
<hbogner_> ma nemoj
<hbogner_> naj se mucit s tim
<BotaniCar> Ne ubi glasnika :) 
<hbogner_> bum ja dalje sam
<BotaniCar> Ma, zanima me, prije ce mi netko od usera uletiti s tim problemom nego ne :)
<hbogner_> ma sam sam se stel izjadat, ne da mi ti trazis rjesenje, ali hvala na trudu :D
<hbogner_> i imas praf, ni win kriv, samo njegov proc pise u fajl
<hbogner_> ok, kad rjesim ti javim :D
<BotaniCar> Ma, tu sam da se zajebavam s tudjim problemima, firma placa :) 
<BotaniCar> Upravo sam developerima poslao "mamu mu jebem" mail, sad mogu nekaj tatrane :) 
<vileni_> hmda, laptop sa i3,4gb rama, grafickom sa 2gb svog rama i 500gb diska za 3300
<BotaniCar> *gasp* .. zakaj nemam novaca, sve bi kupio 
<hbogner_> vileni_, ma di to?
<vileni_> hbogner_: evo u adm, protis i jos nekima :)
<vileni_> ovaj na stolu je iz adm
<vileni_> asus k53, cak ima pristojno kuciste s obzirom na cijenu
<vileni_> hdmi, usb3.0
<hbogner_> hmm
<vileni_> naravno, dos je gore :)
<hbogner_> nasao: http://www.telebit.hr/NB-Asus-K53-K53SD-K53SD-SX809--sme-a--Intel-Core-i3-2350M-2-3GHz--500GB-HDD--4GB--15-6--1366x768-sjajni--nVidia-Geforce-/p/985301156.aspx
<vileni_> da, to bi bilo to
<hbogner_> BotaniCar, update, to se desava kad fajl ima hrpu rastera zakacenih
<hbogner_> mislim da lokalno sprema sve otvorene rastere
<hbogner_> ali cemu kad ima ram?
<BotaniCar> Ahh, jedna od onih informacija koja nikako ne pomaze, kazes ? :) Velim, ja bi pogledal jel ima kakav patch za app , ne znam kaj jos mozes osim skonfigurirat kantu da ti diskovi brze rade i plakat :( 
<SilverSpace> i tako pobjedili jucer
<BotaniCar> LOL: https://github.com/joho/7XX-rfc
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: lol
<BotaniCar> "791 - The Internet shut down due to copyright restrictions."
<SilverSpace> 793 - Zombie Apocalypse
<Mmike> hbogner_, aj se vrati na svoj nick, ruzno si mi ljubicast sad :)
<hbogner_> Mmike, rec to iskonu :d
<hbogner> a kaj fali ljucibastoj boji?
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/spanjolski-linuksasi-tuze-microsoft/122775.aspx
<SilverSpace> hbogner: htio ti Mmike reci da si mu malo pederast sad :D
<SilverSpace> ali je prefin 
<hbogner> SilverSpace, ma bas si zlocest danas, bum te spankal po guzi, kisi kisi
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> kad vec os zajebavat na tu stranu
<SilverSpace> :P
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> uvalio sam ti jezicinu :)
<BotaniCar> http://i.imgur.com/D90tIgG.jpg?1
<Mmike> SilverSpace, lijepo je vidjeti i tebe da ljubis ;)
<hbogner> Mmike, jesi siguran da je to ljep prizor, kad si zadnji put vidio SilverSpace uzivo?
<Mmike> hbogner, ljubav je neogranicena
<Mmike> i uvijek je lijepa
<Mmike> cak i kad voli cangrizavi vettel-zaljubljenik! :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pitat cu te na kraju sezone ko je cangrizav :)
<BotaniCar> postoji li neki supstitut za "ls -alh" kad sam sftp-an negdje ( htio bih detail view, flagove i humen-readable filesizeove u jednoj komandi)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: alias
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: oprosti ? Alias na sto ? 
<SilverSpace> kaj ti ustvari hoces 
<BotaniCar> "htio bih detail view, flagove i humen-readable filesizeove u jednoj komandi" , kad sam SFTPan negdje
<BotaniCar> htio bih i dva delfina, ali sumnjam da mi se oko tog moze pomoci osim psihijatrijski 
<SilverSpace> znaci htio bi naredbu da je ne moras pisati
<BotaniCar> ne, htio bi da mi "ls -alh" radi, no flag 'h' nije podrzan :)
<BotaniCar> vidim da ima 'df' , idem to probati 
<BotaniCar> Jebenti Centos/Hetzner .. 
<BotaniCar> radi ls, ali flag mora biti -H
<SilverSpace> gledam malo nove prevode u ubuntu i ima neka dvojica prevodioca kaj jako lose prevode od 40 stringova gotovo da ni jednog ne mogu potvrditi :)
<BotaniCar> Kad se sjetim nekih tvojih prevoda .. :) Daj da se smijemo ? 
<SilverSpace> :) 
<BotaniCar> Ajde, kaj si skrt, nemoras im se samo ti smijati :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: nije smijesno 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: znam da nije, ali imam posla s toliko nepismenih ljudi kroz dan ( aj me sad pocnite jebat za moje tipkanje, pliz) da sam razvio obrambeni mehanizam :) 
<BotaniCar> I, kak nije smijesno , kad mi u windowsima prevedu 'control panel' kao upraviteljsku platu, ja ogladnim i puknem se smijat' 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> tu u lokalnoj pecenjari ima Plata "Miško", jel to slično?
<BotaniCar> sigurno je funkcionalnije od kontrol-frik-plate u windowsima :) 
<BotaniCar> I usrecuje vise ljudi :)
 * BotaniCar se uvijek zasmijucka kad jelly u pol recenice ne koristi HR znakove, a u pola koristi :)
<SilverSpace> odoh nagovoriti netjaka da idemo malo van 
<jelly> je, kvari lođiku
<Mmike> dobio sam 12M dolara
<Mmike> od ujaka iz nigerije
<Mmike> tko hoce bit moj najbolji frend
<BotaniCar> Ja i moj tetak iz Zambije te pozivamo na nas privatni otok. Sagradit cemo ga od para koje je tetak usicario bjezeci od lopovskog rezima tamo :)
<BotaniCar> Hmm, mozda da ja pokrenem takav spamchain, samo koristeci 'hrvatska' i 'todoric' u kontekstu :)
<BotaniCar> Mozda se neki gastarbajter zakaci na udicu :9
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: !
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: ! 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: sretoh edina mujica danas
<BotaniCar> :) Ja sam pio pivo s Dinkom SUtonom nedavno :) 
<weshmashian> ! :)
<BotaniCar> Kaj Edin dela, jel jos po metroju ?
<weshmashian> jok, veli da je konzultant nekakovi sad, putuje po ex-yu i 'spaja poslovne partnere', whatever that means
<BotaniCar> Trgovacki putnik , imo :) Nema veze, samo nek se dela :)
<dodobas> kako pratite da li se neki promijenila neka datoteka u nekom podirektoriju...
<dodobas> jel jos uvijek onaj gamin moguce rjesenje ?
<BotaniCar> ja auditd trosim, plus kaj mi firewall dnevno isporuci spisak svih datoteka kojima se CRC promijenio
<dodobas> meni treba nesto za development... tipa kad overwritam neku datoteku da se u pozadini automatski napravi depolyment
<BotaniCar> e,da , ima i dnotify, ali nisam probao
<SilverSpace> uh dobro je vani
<dodobas> dnotify... me vodi na 'fam'
<BotaniCar> gamin trosi inotify :) 
<BotaniCar> mozda najbolje da se tim pozabavis, to je ispod svega nabrojanog
<SilverSpace> Nasred križanja sudarili se policijski auto, kombi i autobus ZET-a
<SilverSpace> tko je kriv ??
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/T4hGOV
<BotaniCar> Vjerojatno nas dvojca, SilverSpace :)
<vileni_> policijski sigurno nije
<vileni_> i njihova rodbina
<BotaniCar> Velim, nekom igrom sudbine bush sutra cital da su krivci nadjeni u dubravi i na kozjaku, najebali bumo silver i ja :) 
<hbogner> http://9gag.com/gag/6910234
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<dodobas> woohoo
<dodobas> http://jebo.me/pas/4
<dodobas> BotaniCar: inotify-tools
<BotaniCar> tambz ap 
<hbogner> a ni ovaj nije los: http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/6912515_700b.jpg
<Mmike> BotaniCar, lol, ili 'sanader treba tvoju pomoc' :)
<jelly> dodobas: koliko fajlova se nadgleda?
<BotaniCar> alien breed: "free hugs" 
<dodobas> jelly: 183
<Mmike> obruT, hocemo crashat zvonetov bday party danas? :)
<SilverSpace> hbogner: lol jebena fora
<Mmike> kako mrzim perl
<Mmike> al' onak
<Mmike> bas ga mrzim
<Mmike> debilan usrani arhaicni sjebani nikakvi drek
<dodobas> Mmike: it's the dark side of the force :)
<Mmike> da mogu sad ruku provuc kroz monitor ta de poskaljam :)
<Mmike> poskakljam! :)
<Mmike> eh, 2 tjedna sam bez facebooka, woot woot! :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, kaj ima tam? :)
<SilverSpace> lol http://is.gd/wWXKJp
<SilverSpace> kinezi
<BotaniCar> Mmike: macke, flejmovi i ..nikaj vise
<SilverSpace> http://svejed.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/Lamborghini-Bike5-640x426.jpg
<SilverSpace> cuj ovu recenicu 
<SilverSpace> U zadnje vrijeme ima puno vise opasnosti od Androida (Linuxa) nego od Windowsa.
<SilverSpace> paf 
<BotaniCar> tko kaze ? :) Mislim, istina je, ali tko kaze ? 
<SilverSpace> ma neki papak na forumu 
<SilverSpace> sunce
<jelly> ziva istina, jedino sto android nije linux
<vrodic> android nije gnu/linux, ali jest linux, tj ima linux kernel, i dosta linux userspace komponenti
<jelly> ima linux kernel i to je to
<jelly> OS je skroz drukciji.  userspace API je skroz drukciji
<jelly> Linux, u kolokvijalnom znacenju, i kao izvorno koristen od autora, znaci OS.
<jelly> ne kernel.
<jelly> sve reference na kernel, ukljucujuci ime mailing liste i web stranicu, konzistentno vele "linux kernel" ili samo kernel
<BotaniCar> jelly: svi windowsi su losi, sve s linux kernelom je linux :) Pokusaj bilo kaj drugacije objasniti papku s foruma i reci cu ti da si lud kaj si prestao postati po newsima :) 
<jelly> BotaniCar: zato njemu necu ni ici objasnjavati!
<BotaniCar> Velis, za silvera jos ima nade :) 
<jelly> za vrodica ima ;-)
<vrodic> ima busybox, mogu staviti vecinu gnu userlanda, nema linux gpu api, ima neki broj patcheva na linux kernel, ali ga Linus jos uvijek zove Linuxom :)
<jelly> djubre od Linusa mi kvari koncepciju, ak je istina
<Mmike> nemres, KDE treba restartat svakih par dana ili pustit da ti ubije stroj
<jelly> Mmike: jel kod tebe isto leaka fd-ove, ili samo memoriju u X serveru
<Mmike> jelly, nemam pojma sto se sad desilo, smrzlo mi se racunalo
<Mmike> mislim da mi ne leaka memoriju uopce
<Mmike> nego se strasno uspori nakon 3-4 dana
<Mmike> onda mogu rfactor pokrenut, pa dan cijeli skoro radi ok
<Mmike> i nakon 4-5 dana ode kvragu sve
<jelly> meni se slicno desi nakon tjedan dana
<jelly> al ne vidim koji vrag ga muci
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> linux
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> osim cat /proc/sys/fs/file-nr  => 104576  0       10000000
<jelly> yay sto iljada fd-ova
<SilverSpace> uh skoro sam si krivu particiju unistio sa  dd
<jelly> al imas bekap, pa da si i unistio ne bi bilo strasno, jelda?  JELDA?
<SilverSpace> je IMAM ""
<SilverSpace> jedno pitanje imam kopiju SD kartice od 16G dali se to moze staviti na 8G
<Mmike> naravno da se moze
<Mmike> tak ja u svoj auto isto, imam 40 litara, redovno tocim 60 litara benzina
<Mmike> na ininim pumpama
<Mmike> prodaju kompresirani benzin :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kak si radio kopiju, kao image neki, ili?
<Mmike> jelly, :
<Mmike> 8736	0	798910
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da image
<Mmike>  14:35:48 up 21 min,  9 users,  load average: 0.14, 0.25, 0.28
<Mmike> SilverSpace, mislmi da nece ic. Mountaj image, skopiraj na ruke. Kak si radio image?
<jelly> Mmike: pih, niko nema ovo sto ime kod mene ;-)
<SilverSpace> ah tak sam i mislio 
<SilverSpace> hebemti a ima samo 2G zauzeto 
<jelly> SilverSpace: ak je image cijele kartice, mozes gpartedom smanjit particiju na jedno 7GiB pa onda izddati koliko stigne
<SilverSpace> a nis rucno cu prekopirati
<BotaniCar> "izddati" :) 
<jelly> ddati?
<SilverSpace> dd
<jelly> ddnuti?
<BotaniCar> nene, ovo je izgledalo fantasticno ! 
<BotaniCar> izddati !
<jelly> moze i catati sto se mene tice!
<SilverSpace> ddidati
<jelly> ma i cpnuti
<SilverSpace> rmuvati
<SilverSpace> nis idem mountati image
<SilverSpace> ovaj arch je smece za rpi 
<BotaniCar> ja nadogradjujem Alfresco, oh joy :) Sam vam vec rekao kak mi je smijesno raditi na postgresu pod (nad?) windowsima ? na svaki kua moras dodati .exe :) 
<SilverSpace> svako malo mi se shebe 
<BotaniCar> interesantan je alfresco, backup procedura je (traljavo) objasnjena, no o restoreu nema ni slova :)
<dodobas> y
<SilverSpace> evo ga znao sam kako ga dozvati :)
<BotaniCar> Ja se ne sjecam da sam nekad neki OS prozvao smecem, znao sam prozivati sebe zbog nedostatka kompetencije doduse :) 
<BotaniCar> Generalno pljuvanje po linuxu se ne racuna, to radim da izmamim iznenadjujuce savjete o koristenju 
<Mmike> super su mi ovi testovi
<Mmike> kad se nadas da ce sve bit ok
<Mmike> a nemas failback plan
<Mmike> i onda krenes live
<Mmike> i ne radi
<Mmike> i sto sad? :)
<BotaniCar> "nemas fallback" ? To se ne desi 
<SilverSpace> hebote hdmi kabel sony da te hebo 
<SilverSpace> uzeo jel nemaju drugog i sad mi cec ne radi
<SilverSpace> ni rezoluciju mi ne prepozna
<SilverSpace> o hebote patak ne mogu imati dva rpi ustekana u tv
<SilverSpace> onda mi ni na jednome ne radi cec
<BotaniCar> hmm, sad si mi dal za misliti, mozda zato ni meni ne dela, doduse, nemam 2xRP ustekan,ali imam vise divajsa 
<SilverSpace> a vidi sad ovo kad su upaljena oba onda radi i cec
<SilverSpace> kad jednog ugasim i na drugome ne radi cec
<SilverSpace> hm bas i ne radi
<SilverSpace> a nis od mojeg experimenta
<SilverSpace> ne mogu imati dva ista uredaja ustekana u hdmi
<SilverSpace> stisnem gumb za gasenje na jednom ugase se oba
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> ok kako pristupit iskon mysql bazi?
<hbogner> nasao
<hbogner> al neznam user i pass
<hbogner> tj valjda sef zna
<hbogner> mrmlj
<hbogner> jel netko od vas koristi enc?
<hbogner> za autoput
<hbogner> jel se ispalti uzimat ak ne putujem cesto?
<civija> ovisno di putujes, koliko km, koliko je to cesto, ...
<civija> u principu se isplati zbog popusta
<civija> prije su imali akciju za sam uredjaj
<civija> pa onda nadoplatis bonom kad putujes
<vileni_> jel imaju rok trajanja bona? :)
<civija> e to ne znam
<civija> ustvari ne mogu to ni imat :)
<hbogner> mislimda nemaju rok trajanja
<hbogner> sad nesto citam
<hbogner> http://hac.hr/hr/cestarina/enc/enc-21-74/
<hbogner> http://hac.hr/hr/cestarina/enc/paketi/380-61
<hbogner> 500kn
<hbogner> po tome ispada da mi se isplati nakon 97 voznji zagreb-karlovac
<hbogner> hmm, cek
<hbogner> 30 ipak
<Mmike> WOOOOOOOOOOOOEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<Mmike> radi
<Mmike> :)
<hbogner> kaj to?
<SilverSpace> kakav je disk WD blue
<vileni_> dobar, malo glasan :)
<jelly> da ba di da ba daj
<SilverSpace> vileni_: ovaj se vrti na 5400
<vileni_> SilverSpace: da, mislim da samo black ide na 7200?
<hbogner> SilverSpace, brzi od green, sporiji od black, jos sporiji od red
<SilverSpace> Western Digital Scorpio Blue WD5000BEVT 500GB 5400 RPM 8MB Cache 2.5" SATA 3.0Gb/s
<vileni_> a, 2.5" :)
<vileni_> to neznam, ja samo ove velike imam
<SilverSpace> morao kupit jel mi crko stari 2.5 
<SilverSpace> ko ga hebe tako i tak mi sluzio za testiranje tako ce i ovaj posluziti
<SilverSpace> kaj da napravim sa starim ide diskovima 20 i 40 G 
<SilverSpace> bezveze mi stoje
<SilverSpace> naso jos jednoga 15G
<BotaniCar> na newse/njuskalo, mosh 50/100kn dobit , skupi se za cevape
<vileni_> 2.5 ili 3.5? :)
<SilverSpace> 3.5
<SilverSpace> da su 2.5 ne bi ovog kupovao
<hbogner> imam i ja starih ide diskova, 2x10, 15 i 2x40
<hbogner> mozda i ja skupim za cepave
<Mmike> opce necu pricat kol'ko imam diskova doma
<SilverSpace> treba sve ide na hrpu i onda na cevape :)
<hbogner> ako su mmajkovi diskovi u pitanju onda i na pecenog vola
<jelly> IDE diskovi, pogotovo 2.5" se daju dobro utrapit jer ih vise ni nema
<BotaniCar> BotaniCar in episode "A upgrade during which everything that could went wrong"
<BotaniCar> staring Mr.Murphy
<BotaniCar> blessed be thee, faithfull backup
<BotaniCar> odem kuc spaliti ..mrkvu , taman postignem radnu temperaturu dok se sve restora :) Ajtebok
<jelly> .weather zagreb
<datase`> jelly: The current temperature in Zagreb, Croatia is 2.8°C (4:31 PM CET on March 27, 2013). Conditions: Mostly Cloudy. Humidity: 73%. Dew Point: -2.0°C. Windchill: 1.0°C. Pressure: 29.89 in 1012 hPa (Rising). 
<jelly> .weather pula
<jelly> .weather pula, croatia
<datase`> jelly: The current temperature in Pula, Croatia is 8.0°C (4:30 PM CET on March 27, 2013). Conditions: Scattered Clouds. Humidity: 50%. Dew Point: -2.0°C. Windchill: 6.0°C. Pressure: 29.80 in 1009 hPa (Rising). 
<SilverSpace> Linux alarmpi 3.6.11-6-ARCH+ #1 PREEMPT Mon Feb 11 02:33:03 UTC 2013 armv6l GNU/Linux
<dodobas> SilverSpace: :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: sad se imam sa cime igrati 
<dodobas> SilverSpace: samo ga nemoj strgat... pa da onda mene ganjas po gradu :)
<StephenS> http://news.cnet.com/8301-1009_3-57576530-83/cyberfight-slows-down-the-entire-internet/
<SilverSpace> dodobas: sad cu vidjeti kako bude proso update
<dodobas> pacman -Suy FTW :)
<SilverSpace> da pokrenuo vec 
<SilverSpace> samo kak ce proci 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jos uvijek instalira
<SilverSpace> 376.63 mb
<SilverSpace> nadogradnje
<jelly> jesi stavio pod eatmydata wrapper da ne ronda sa milion sitnih writeova po sd kartici
 * jelly prebacio /var i /usr/src na SSD da, jelte, arm ne ronda po sd kartici sa logovima i dpkgom i kompajliranjem 
<jelly> ne zato sto ce sd kartica krepat, nego zato sto je grozno spora
<Mmike> poceli koristiti SPDY 
<Mmike> cini se fakat brze :)
<dodobas> Mmike: benchmarkiraj...
<SilverSpace> dodobas: di se aliasi stavljaju u arch jel isto u .bashrc
<dodobas> jes
<dodobas> pa hebo t-com... da ne mogu napraviti upload 2mb slika a da ne pukne veza
<jelly> heboo
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> hm arch cca 4° manje grije rpi
<SilverSpace> http://jebo.me/pas/1
<SilverSpace> LN
<api984-home> vecer
<api984-home> ima tko da radi sa sambom... :D
#ubuntu-hr 2013-03-28
<dodobas> oink oink
<hbogner> jutro
<budz0r> jutro
<Mmike> Shapadahapm!
<Mmike> ooo, tmarc!
<Mmike> pa djes :)
<budz0r> Mmike: eto, poso :)
<Mmike> ehm
<budz0r> Mmike: rebootao si sever
<Mmike> indeed I am
<Mmike> ne vjerujem kako se brzo zzbootao
<Mmike> budz0r, sorry :) 
<Mmike> al' sad bar imamo svjez kernel
<budz0r> Mmike: posteno!
<Mmike> mmike@ubuntuhr:~$ uptime
<Mmike>  08:18:39 up 0 min,  1 user,  load average: 0.46, 0.12, 0.04
<Mmike> dal' mackama treba rezat nokte?
<dodobas> Mmike: https://wiki.postgresql.org/images/b/b4/Pg-as-nosql-pgday-fosdem-2013.pdf
<dodobas> ocu komentar :)
<budz0r> Mmike: brijem da ne, one to same rade
<Mmike> dodobas, btw, jucer smo, nakon opseznog testiranja, zakljucili da je mongo drek
<budz0r> kao ostre ih, i uz to i rezu
<Mmike> kad koristis replica setove
<Mmike> pa ti jedan nod ispadne
<Mmike> sve stane
<Mmike> jedini nacin da 'popravis' je da na svim mongodb serverima odrezes pristup prema 'palom' serveru
<dodobas> Mmike: ne bih znao... nisam nikad to morao raditi... jer nisam nikad koristio replicasetove... samo master slave
<Mmike> dosli rusi neki kod nas, osim sto su iznistirali na cassandri, haddopu i couchdbu, hoce i mongo (uz mysql-ndb). Pa smo opsezno udarali po mongou - ne valja.
<Mmike> Otuzno je kak ne valja.
<Mmike> Hm, ovaj pljuje po XSLTu
<Mmike> sramota!
<Mmike> ahhaha
<Mmike> "most important use of XML - Tomcat config files"
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> cekcek
<dodobas> mene taj XML ubija...
<Mmike> javascript u postgrsu?!
<Mmike> dodobas, jel' to u 9.2 vec postoji?
<dodobas> Mmike: pl/v8
<dodobas> mislim da je u 9.2
<Mmike> pa jebo me mysql da me jebo
<Mmike> dodobas, hvala ti na ovom dokumentu :)
<dodobas> fak... ne mogu naci video... gdje lik bas ima primjere json/plv8
<Mmike> nisam znao da su gin/gist indeksi TOLIKO sporiji
<dodobas> https://speakerdeck.com/craigkerstiens/postgres-demystified
<dodobas> kad nisu single 'column'
<dodobas> tj. http://vimeo.com/56682925
<Mmike> http://blog.sdelements.com/mongodb-remote-command-execution-vulnerability-nightmare-or-eye-opener/
<BotaniCar> XML is like violence. If it doesn't solve your problem, you ain't using enough of it. 
<hrvojem> Mmike: jel tko poceo kod vas trosit 5.6 u produkciji?
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> hrvojem, jok
<Mmike> hrvojem, brijem da necemo tako skoro, osim ako neko explicite ne trazi
<Mmike> hrvojem, jos imam problema sa 5.0 instalacijama i klijentima koji ne zele upgrade
<hrvojem> :)
<Mmike> btw, sjecas se Batmana? :) KONACNO imaju failover na masterima slozen kako spada, nakon samo 2 godine uvjeravanja i natjeravanja (stalo im sve u subotu bilo :) )
<hrvojem> hahaha 
<hrvojem> bruce
<hrvojem> Mmike: jeste barem testirali 5.6 ma najvise me zanima zbog memcacheda
<Mmike> hrvojem, ja sam nesto sitno sa sysbenchom
<Mmike> al' nish konkretno
<Mmike> memcached?
<Mmike> vidio sam ruslana da nesto gnjavi oko toga jucer
<Mmike> al' to je adrian radio pa nisam obracao paznju
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jgboYBNr5o
<datase> Mmike: Title: Čehinja (Džuli) Rene Bitorajac, Tarik Filipovic, Views: 83415, Rating: 98.38616%
<hrvojem> mislim da je ruslan i ekipa prva presla i na 5.5 nedugo nakon sto je postao GA
<Mmike> hrvojem, daj slovo-dva vise od memcachedu. To je novi engine, ili?
<Mmike> dodobas, pa ja sam fakat u sljepilu
<Mmike> postgres-redis interface, pa to je MEGA!
<hrvojem> Mmike: https://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.6/en/innodb-memcached.html :)
<dodobas> Mmike: a sad... pitanje s kojim overheadom to radi + ne znam jel write podrzan
<dodobas> nisam probao
<Mmike> dodobas, pa, ne treba mi write
<Mmike> dodobas, redis cuva cache, recimo, klikovi
<Mmike> i onda ja svako toliko iz postgresa to cuclam van
<Mmike> sad to ekipa radi tak da uzme piton, spoji se tu i tamo, i roka
<Mmike> ovo je predobro
<BotaniCar> Znate kaj je predobro ? PowerShell je predobar :) 
<BotaniCar> Imam neke windows core kante koje su primarno virtualizatori ; slozil sam da mi pri loginu ne otvara onaj ruzni prompt nego powershell koji mi izlista trenutni status virtualki :) 
<api984-home> BotaniCar: cool.
<api984-home> BotaniCar: win admin? moze pomoc mozda
<BotaniCar> jelly: kak na tvoj pastebin zakeljim sliku ? 
<BotaniCar> api984-home: pitaj, za 5 min pogledam, zovu me u drugu sobu "zbog neceg bitnog"
<jelly> BotaniCar: er, ima dole desno neki attach
<api984-home> BotaniCar: pokusavam sambu joinat na win2k 2012 sa domain forestom i levelom od 2003.... uglavnom winbind mi puni jaja sa NT_ACCESS_DENIED
<api984-home> BotaniCar: ima koja fora za spustit security policy zbog sambe. 
<jelly> sambu 3 ili 4?
<api984-home> 3.6.6.
<api984-home> probao sa 3.033 prije
<jelly> 4 bi trebala bit fully compliant sa 2008 i 2012 ADovima
<api984-home> imam migraciju domene i samba me sad j*be
<jelly> cak i ima implementaciju celog celcatog AD-a
 * jelly je CITAO o tome ;-)
<api984-home> jelly: vidio da
<api984-home> jelly: uglavnom je dodajem kao domain membera
<api984-home> security ads
<api984-home> cuo neku foru da umjesto winbinda ima i SSSD servis.... 
<api984-home> probao skonfat ali nije mi bas proslo... neznam previse nista o tom servisu
<api984-home> uglavnom je krb5+pam+wb+samba uvijek defaultno bilo
 * jelly zapravo ne zna nista, windows admini nam ne daju da dodamo linuxe u domenu, niti bi mi tjeli
<BotaniCar> http://jebo.me/pas/6
<BotaniCar> jelly: dela slika, fala ! :) 
<BotaniCar> api984-home: nisam joinao linuxe na 2k12 domenu, ne znam. Ovo kaj je jelly napisao je isto kaj sam i ja citao, aktualni samba klijent bi se morao moci logirati na domenu bez problema. Vidim da trosis nesto stariju verziju 
<BotaniCar> api984-home: ovo si procitao ? https://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Samba4/Domain_Member 
<api984-home> BotaniCar: eh da. radim sa 3.6.6. iz centos repoa.
<api984-home> nisam isao jos na sambu4
<api984-home> mislim da cu i to probat
<BotaniCar> odi 
<BotaniCar> ovo s 3com je jebanje koje dovede do ovog kaj je jelly rekao, windowsasi te nebuju pustili ni blizu, a ni ti to neces htjeti :) no_win-no_win 
<api984-home> BotaniCar: ok. idem probat sa 4kom. 
<BotaniCar> procitaj prvo clanak, da se pripremis
<api984-home> vidio sam ovaj link 
<api984-home> sada
<api984-home> znam sta ima..
<api984-home> skoro isto kao samba3
<api984-home> osim idmapa i par stvari
<SilverSpace> bome ovaj arch ima jako dobru dokumentaciju 
<SilverSpace> sve se pronade
<dodobas> SilverSpace: ma da :)
<BotaniCar> jel to isti onaj SilverSpace kaj je prije ~12h drecal da je arch - arch_dreq ? Jel to klon neki ili Silver cita dokumentaciju ?
<dodobas> dobro sto postoji jedno glavno mjesto gdje je sva relevantna dokumentacija
<dodobas> s ubuntuom... bas i ne...
<dodobas> postoji wiki... koji nitko ne odrzava...
<dodobas> potoje forumi... kao...
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: hebga kad mi se shebo odmahna pocetku a nisam znao zasto doduse neznam ni sad zasto
<dodobas> a vecina informacija se nadje po blogovima... pa nek user-vulgaris copy pastea naredbe
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: mozda ce te razveseliti to da me shefica sad zvala i rekla da mi je spustila uskrsnjicu na racun :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj dolazis po rakiju
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> meni u firmi ne daju da blogam kaj radim, nisam razumio kad su mi zabranili, ne razumijem ni sad 
<obruT> SilverSpace: copio me zglob u nozi, nemam pojma sto sam krivo radio, nabijem ga na kitu...
<obruT> (skocni)
<SilverSpace> obruT: proljece 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ja sam htio i prosli tjedan, ti si galamil da kaj sam nori dolaziti po snijegu ! :) 
<obruT> jucer sam se jedva dovuko od kreveta do wc-a
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: cemo sutra ? Bum se probal ogrebati za auto 
<SilverSpace> obruT: mene copi bez obzira u proljece kaj radio
<obruT> mene zivcira sto se pazim i sve, kilaza je koliko toliko ok, jednom tjedno pojedem malo piletine, eventualno bijele ribe i to je to... alkohol prakticki ne pogledam vise
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: mogli bi sutra mada kisu najavljuju
<BotaniCar> i mene bi zivciralo da moram toliko paziti na sve :) 
<obruT> sad mi zao sto se nisam ubio u cevapima u nedjelju
<obruT> svi zderali cevape, ja zdero faking sir
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ako sam motoriziran bum ti dosel nekam blizu 
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> o0o0o0o weshmashian
<SilverSpace> obruT: :) 
<BotaniCar> E, kad ce mi task manager biti ovak nakrcan, to bu posel : http://www.hyper-v.nu/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/Screenshot_thumb.jpg :) 
<SilverSpace> hm da na arch xbmc puno vise/duplo gnjavi proc
<SilverSpace> nego na openelec
<hbogner> hraaanaaa
<hbogner> ajde vise dostava
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> :) Kraa ! meni shefica neki mini burek donijela , sad sam mini manje gladan 
<SilverSpace> to je najgore
<weshmashian> pfff, men' moja zena dofura kompletan rucak na poso :)
<BotaniCar> Aj nek to meni napravi ako je faca :) 
<weshmashian> double points ak' meni netko cevose dofura :)
 * Mmike ce danas ramstek jest!
<dodobas> Mmike: opet ? :)
<Mmike> pa cetvrtak je!
<SilverSpace> hjao vec cetvrtak
<BotaniCar> cetvrtak, dan za metak ? 
<BotaniCar> Mrmlj, ili taknekaj 
<hbogner> gablec, 22kn pohani sir 3komada, s prilogom i lepinjom, kogena narucio pljeskavicu 2 komada i zapeceni grah 25kn
<hbogner> jebacki bilo
<hbogner> bar moje sir
<hbogner> ljepa porcija
<hbogner> e i on dobio lepinjeu
<dzl-r> nekom je i srijeda bila dan za metak :P
<BotaniCar> dzl-r: taj netko sigurno nije ozenjen mojom zenom :) 
<BotaniCar> Srijedom mogu eventualno dobit' po nosu 
<BotaniCar> Utorkom mogu dobiti prehladu 
<BotaniCar> i tak 
<dzl-r> lol
<dzl-r> kaj dobijes vikendom
<dzl-r> usisivač?
<dzl-r> :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: vidim tebi pod hitno treba rakijetina :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: dobro vidis :) 
<BotaniCar> dzl-r: mozda si ipak ozenjen, na pravom si tragu :) Vikendom dobijem papuce, da ne bi slucajno z deckima na cugu odletil' :)
<dzl-r> nisam ozenjen
<dzl-r> ali znam sta me ceka da
<BotaniCar> Mozda nisi ni musko, da, tko bi ga znao s sigurnoscu :) 
<dzl-r> mozda ni jedno ni drugo
<BotaniCar> Steta kaj nismo na smokvici , sad bi bez kompleksa zamio da mi posaljes sliku genitalija :) 
<dzl-r> kak se zove ono između, hermafrodit?
<dzl-r> :D
<Mmike> hbogner, de to?
<hbogner> http://www.jambresic.com/
<BotaniCar> Placem od smijeha .. 
<BotaniCar> http://whitelion.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/enhanced-buzz-12751-1364220285-0.jpg
<BotaniCar> http://whitelion.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/enhanced-buzz-12834-1364221240-6.jpg
<vileni> hbogner: dobio invite?
<hbogner> vileni, da
<hbogner> onda kad sam ti poslao poruku
<vileni> hbogner: koji nick? :)
<hbogner> ma nemoj, pa da me opljackas
<BotaniCar> o0o0o : Softver američkih tvrtki Adobe i Autodesk poskupit će i do pedeset posto nakon što Hrvatska uđe u Europsku uniju
<jelly> well... sta te kosta da kupis licencu drito u americi
<BotaniCar> Pa, ako vec 'ranim resellere, radije bih nashe, inace nista ( bar mislim da je to ok scenarij)
<jelly> BotaniCar: jos goru stvar su imali australci, kojima se za neke stvari vise isplatilo platit kartu do jamerike, kupit tamo i vratit se natrag
<jelly> zasto bi uopce hranio resellera ak ne mozes dobit popust
<BotaniCar> Imamja frenda koji je za Juge putoval u Japan, a karte si je otplacival svercanjem elektronike, sad si me sjetil na njega :) Slezem se s poantom zadnjeg pitanja 
<BotaniCar> ( mislim, da budemo jasni, ne trosim ni-ista adobetovo, ali .. )
<hbogner> BotaniCar, cak ni flash ni reader?
<BotaniCar> hbogner: imas pravo, serviram flash ljudima. Ne, osobno ne koristim nish
<jelly> hbogner: licence za te dvije stvari smiju slobodno poksupit i 100%
<BotaniCar> to isto :) 
<api984-home> BotaniCar: yo
<BotaniCar> api984-home: si slozil ? 
<api984-home> slusaj ovo
<api984-home> win2k 2012 virtualka... fresh install. digo novu domenu... koristio konf koji sam imao i radi.
<api984-home> koristio samba3x
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: vidi sunca vani 
<api984-home> sad cu 3.0.33 koji imam na productionu probat
<api984-home> domain policy mora biti
<BotaniCar> api984-home: "konf koji sam imao" == "konf iz proslog pokusaja" ? Konf cega ? Meni se cini kao da si overengineerao nekaj na strani DC/AD-a , nakon inicijalnog setupa
<api984-home> kad proradi 3.0.33 cu policy exportat s DCa na virtualku da vidim di Å¡teka
<api984-home> konfiguraciju koju sam koristio od uvijek
<BotaniCar> svejedno ti velim da probas s samba4, ionak ce te tehnologija uskoro natjerati na switch, bolje da ides svojim tempom 
<api984-home> ok dali ima RPM od sambe4 za centos da ne kompajlam previse
<BotaniCar> api984-home: konfiguraciju cega ? conf file sambe, sysprep conf 2k12 servera ? 
<BotaniCar> http://linuxdrops.com/install-samba-4-on-centos-rhel-fedora-debian-ubuntu/
<api984-home> thanks!!!
<BotaniCar> ovo je ako ces DC dizati, krivo sam linkao 
<BotaniCar> a sad mi je u clipboardu dilbert .. 
<BotaniCar> idem skuhat kavu :) 
<BotaniCar> No, ovo sam trazil: http://rpm.pbone.net/index.php3/stat/4/idpl/20271870/dir/centos_6/com/samba4-client-4.0.0-55.el6.rc4.x86_64.rpm.html
<api984-home> thanks
<api984-home> izgleda niceeeee
<api984-home> centos5?
<BotaniCar> a ono, samba ko samba, prava je mamba :) 
<BotaniCar> trebas za 5 ili 6 ? 
<api984-home> 5
<api984-home> hahahha
<BotaniCar> ajcek da nadjem jel imam di virtualku s 5icom 
<api984-home> ok... radi mi i 3.0.33 sada
<BotaniCar> nda, moral bus sam kompajlirati za centos 5 , http://jebo.me/pas/4 ( za 6icu ima kaj ti srce voli )
<api984-home> ok
<api984-home> mogu i to
<BotaniCar> kak to da si zapel na centosu 5 ? Ja sam se jedva rijesil tog zla, jedva cekam v7 da opet isto s**nje prodjem 
<api984-home> BotaniCar: sta te mucilo tamo
<api984-home> u 5ci
<BotaniCar> Star softver, slomilo me kad sam se za postgres prvo morao muciti s verzijom koja nije imala autovacuumer, aonda je npokon dosla verzija u kojoj sam morao potrositi samo 2h ( po serveru) da slozim vacuum daemon. pa onda munin bude 3 godine stara verzija, pa ovo, pa ono .. 
<BotaniCar> Vise sam se veselio sexu s migracijom na v6 nego sexu s zenom .. 
<weshmashian> o_O
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: kaj se ti cudis, ti se pa opce ne sexas , cujem da zene bjeze od tvoje ogromne batine :) 
<weshmashian> ak bjeze zene ne znaci da bjeze djevojke :)
<api984-home> BotaniCar: uf
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: sam ti ispricao da je utvrdjeno da je silovanje za nas muske - nemogucnost ? vele da zena s dignutom suknjom bezi puno brze nego muski s spustenim hlacama :) 
<weshmashian> da, cuo sam to :)
<BotaniCar> malo mi je tesko replicirati pokus, ako skinem hlace, zene obicno stanu, pokazuju prstom i smiju se .. 
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/trojica-rezala-podmorski-internetski-kabel/122815.aspx
<SilverSpace> koliko moras biti lud za ovo
<jelly> mislis, koliko ti moraju platit?
<BotaniCar> ili ocajan
<BotaniCar> ili zao
<BotaniCar> ili dobro placen
<BotaniCar> opet taj jelly s nailing-it komentarima .. :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> prvo sam krivo citao da su rezali na 750m _dubine_ pa sam se iznenadio jer bi za to trebala highend oprema
<BotaniCar> Da je na 750m dubine, ja bi rezao bacvama s eksplozivom
<api984-home>  BotaniCar .. yo si tu
<api984-home> BotaniCar: radi mi polovnicno ipak
<api984-home> wbinfo -a radi
<api984-home> smbclient me prolazi opet
<ivoks> HZZ odobrio zaposljavanje :)
<api984-home> nt logon failiure
<BotaniCar> api984-home: to i dalje sambu 3.x guras ? A nis, imas pol posla obavljeno, ja bi sad ivoksa kumio i molio da mi pomogne :) 
<api984-home> hehehe
<BotaniCar> wtf: http://i.imgur.com/loHGV14.jpg  ? 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: pa fino ti objasnjeno leve iti ne :)
<jelly> rajt
<Mmike> rong!
<weshmashian> ping!
<jelly> .weather zagreb
<datase> jelly: The current temperature in Zagreb, Croatia is 8.1°C (5:40 PM CET on March 28, 2013). Conditions: Partly Cloudy. Humidity: 67%. Dew Point: 2.0°C. Windchill: 8.0°C. Pressure: 29.89 in 1012 hPa (Steady). 
<SilverSpace> fuck zbog jednog tipfelera se sa apache mucim vec pola sata
<weshmashian> SilverSpace: poludio na twitteru?
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: ?? gdje kaj 
<weshmashian> SilverSpace: ma hrpu angrybirdova si tweetnuo :)
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: lol netjak
<SilverSpace> na iPadu
<SilverSpace> jos samo da na rpi instaliram wordpress 
<SilverSpace> load average: 0.03, 0.04, 0.05
<SilverSpace> http server radi 
<SilverSpace> trosi samo 73MB rama
<dodobas> to je 72 previse :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: i to sve na arch
<SilverSpace> jos da natjeram mysql da radi 
<Mmike> jeo sam
<Mmike> i jos jedem
<Mmike> SilverSpace, di, na rpi? :)
<Mmike> kaj ce ti mysql tamo :)
<jelly-home> jer je sqlite za curice
<Mmike> InnoDB uzme bar 128M rama
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da na rpi
<Mmike> SilverSpace, uzmi postgres, on ce ti radit i sa 16M rama
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj onda da stavim
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a, kaj bi radio, tj, kaj ce ti relacijska baza ?
<SilverSpace> wordprees radi sa postgres
<Mmike> ne radi :/
<SilverSpace> hm 
<Mmike> http://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/Wordpress
<Mmike> tja, veli tu da se moze
<Mmike> imas 2 linka, pa prouci
<Mmike> ja sam se pred jedno 2 godine izjebavoa s time i odustao
<Mmike> jer wp koristi puno mysqlizama - replace into i inih sranja
<SilverSpace> odustao od te namjere
<SilverSpace> necu ni mysql
<hrvojem> SilverSpace: mozes Percona Server probat, navodno radi ok :) http://bit.ly/XcmXhP
<Mmike> hrvojem, kaj, percona server trosi manje od 128M rama? :)
<Mmike> tu si dosao propagandu sirit, hooveru hooverasti :)
<hrvojem> haha pa vidis da radi :P
<hrvojem> Mmike: radi i PXC na nexusu 7, ali necemo sad o tome 
<SilverSpace> čoč
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> tipkam u mraku
<SilverSpace> hrvojem: ma nema sanse fedoru :)
<hrvojem> SilverSpace: arch
<hrvojem> procitaj do kraja (i komentare)
<SilverSpace> budem isprobao
#ubuntu-hr 2013-03-29
<dodobas> oink oink
<budz0r> jutro
<Mmike> Troju
<vileni> jutro
<Mmike> dodobas, si vidio di je bitkojn?
<dodobas> ~90 mislim
<dodobas> rhttp://www.aljazeera.com/indepth/opinion/2013/03/2013391325331795.html
<hbogner_> Last price:$92.00000
<hbogner_> High:$95.70000
<hbogner_> https://mtgox.com/
<hbogner_> pa bilo  75 nerkidan
<dodobas> bilo...
<hbogner_> bilo i 5 kad sam aj saznao za to
<dodobas> bilo je 0.6 kad sam ja saznao
<hbogner_> jel ti se sad isplati rudarit?
<hbogner_> :D
<dodobas> isplati, ali...
<dodobas> pitanje sto ce se dogoditi kad se na trzistu pojave ASIC-i
<hbogner_> jos nijednom nisi prodao coine pa jos nemas koristi
<hbogner_> ?
<hbogner_> ok, kaj su sad asic-i?
<dodobas> nisam, jer je overhead bio prevelik...
<hbogner_> Australian Securities and Investments Commission
<dodobas> Aplication specific integrated controler
<hbogner_> http://www.butterflylabs.com/
<hbogner_> ovo?
<dodobas> http://bitcoinmagazine.com/asicminer-starts-hashing/
<dodobas> da, ili to...
<dodobas> Mmike: evo monitora za tebe https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhLrzC9X9Zc
<datase> dodobas: Title: HP Envy 27 Beats Audio IPS Monitor, Views: 5203, Rating: 99.316234%
<BotaniCar> yello
<dodobas> http://www.ubergizmo.com/2013/01/hp-envy-27-inch-monitor/
<hbogner_> http://www.nabava.net/monitori__90/hp-monitor-envy-27-c8k32aa-ips-led-27__3509701
<hbogner_> 3-3.8 kkn
<BotaniCar> kupil sam IPS della za soma manje, zakaj je ovaj tak dobar ? 
<dodobas> BotaniCar: IMA ZVUCNIKE
<BotaniCar> fak jea ! 
<obruT> yeah !
<dodobas> HP ga je napravio samo za Mmike-a
<BotaniCar> lol, jos je moj 1900x1200 :) Ovaj HP je ozvuceni drek :) 
<dodobas> BotaniCar: kad tvoj nije 16/9... nego 20/13 ili koliko vec :)
<BotaniCar> da, veci mi je nego pimpek, dramaticno :) 
<hbogner_> pimpek?
<hbogner_> SysInfo: Linux 3.2.0-39-generic |  Quad Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3470 CPU @ 3.20GHz 1600.000 MHz | Bogomips: 25540.79 | Mem: 17764/32127M [||||||||||] | Diskspace: 1145.11G Free: 665.68G | Procs: 180 | Uptime: 6 days 18 hrs 44 mins 47 secs  | Load: 1.36 1.24 1.16  | Vpenis: 1411.9 cm | Screen: NVIDIA Corporation G92 [GeForce 9800 GT] (rev a2) @ 3200x1080 (32 bpp) | eth0: In: 109.21G Out: 14.79G 
<hbogner_> Sensors: CPU: +29.8°C Fan:NA Case: +27.8°C Fan:NA HDD:
<hbogner_> senzori nevaljaju
<BotaniCar> ja svj necu pejstat, nemam fizicku masinu, a za virtualke mi kaze da nemaju diskove, budete mi se smijali :D
<dodobas>  /show vpenis
<dodobas> damn... moj ne radi vise
<hbogner_> penis ti neradi, a jadna
<dodobas>  /expose vpenis
<dodobas> nope... no work
<hbogner_> i san te trpi unatoc tome, to je stvarno platonska ljuzbav
<BotaniCar> no workie workie :) 
<dodobas> tko kaze da trpi... danas je moderno srecu traziti kod susjeda
<BotaniCar> meni doma postar redovno dolazi, mislim da nije slucajno da na te dane supruga kasni na posao , a mene ujutro ranije budi 
<BotaniCar> sam vec rekao da moj monitoT ima pivot , za razliku od ovog drek-hp-a ? :D
<hbogner_> dodobas, mudro zboris
<Mmike> ovi u vipnetu nisu normalni :)
<vileni> zasto? (osim sto nisu)
<BotaniCar> because fuck them ! 
<dodobas> word
<hbogner_> dodobas, vama su ono bili zaracunavali extra triosak
<dodobas> hbogner_: WFT?
<hbogner_> pa ono prije na sklutzbenom
<dodobas> ne kuzim te.... daj se resetiraj
<hbogner_> prije jedno godinu-dve vama su zaracunavali data promet iako je mob bio u ormaru zgasen
<dodobas> hmm, na kraju se prica raspeljala u drugom smjeru...
<dodobas> recimo samo da su dobro obracunali promet ali za krivu karticu...
<hbogner_> ahaa
<dodobas> vjerojatno su im baze eventually consistent... sigurno koriste mongodb
<Mmike> vileni, pa vidi nove tarife i cijene :)
<vileni> to one plesne?
<Mmike> hbogner_, ti imas sad 3200x1080 rezoluciju!?
<vileni> 2 monitora valjda :)
<hbogner_> Mmike, siii, zwei monitoren
<vileni> ja imam 2560x1024
<hbogner_> jedan 24" drugi 17"
<Mmike> dodobas, kad odes na svoj mongodb slave i napises: rs.status(0
<Mmike> erm rs.status()
<Mmike> sto ti pljune?
<dodobas> Mmike: ugasio sam slave :)
<Mmike> a daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaj
<dodobas> ne treba mi za moj use case :)
<dodobas> meni je mongo samo metadata storage za datoteke... doduse binarni blobovi su isto u bazi... al eto..
<Mmike> ma ovo s jsonom u postgresu
<Mmike> pa to je miluliljetina
<Mmike> jos kad bi se lakse dao failover s postgresom napravit, i-haj
<BotaniCar> http://i.imgur.com/dRFM617.jpg
<dodobas> Mmike: pa stavis nesto ispred psotgresa :)
<Mmike> dodobas, stavis, al svejedno te izjebe failover
<Mmike> tj, failover ne toliko koliko failback
<BotaniCar> aww, so linux-sweet: http://i.imgur.com/wJbTEmi.png
<dodobas> nemam puno iskustva s tim, ali... sto ne mozes napisati neku heuristiku ovisno o kojoj se sto dogadja ?
<api984-home>   BotaniCar yo si tu
 * BotaniCar se sakrije pod tepih
<Mmike> http://www.slideshare.net/OReillyOSCON/unbreaking-your-django-application
<Mmike> dodobas, jel' to jos uvijek potrgano?
<Mmike> dodobas, mozes, to i radis. Lako je skuziti kad je mastr down (ok, 'lako'), al' vratiti ga nazad kad dodje k sebi je izjeb.
<Mmike> hm, opce neznam zasto sam linkao ovu prezentaciju :)
<BotaniCar> Pitaj nas ! 
<dodobas> Mmike: ne znam.... to je iz 2011... u internet vremenu prije 14godina ....
<dodobas> :P
<BotaniCar> :D :D
<Mmike> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8198990/pgbouncer-closing-because-unclean-server-on-every-connection
<dodobas> eto ga na... opet 10godina internet vremena...
<ivoks> http://www.vecernji.hr/sport/hokej/rusija-medvjedi-stizu-najbolji-hokejasi-svijeta-ledenoj-clanak-531146
<api984-home>  BotaniCar uspio sambu 3.0.33 i sambu 3.0.66 nakacit
<BotaniCar> api984-home: u cem je bio problem ? 
<api984-home> oops 3.6.6 
<api984-home> evo ovako od jucer
<api984-home> zaborio u nsswitch maknut sss i stavit winbind
<api984-home> iptables bio uklj
<api984-home> zato mi je wbinfo -a radio
<api984-home> i nije mi bilo jasno wtf nece share radit
<api984-home> nasao u logu kopanjem danas
<api984-home> sad cu DC policy prebat s production DC na virtualku DC
<api984-home> da vidim di steka policy
<BotaniCar> \o/ 
<BotaniCar> aj,drz' gache :) 
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> tko god da kaze da http server moze raditi na rpi laze ko pas
<SilverSpace> apache i php jos i rade ali baze podataka nikako 
<SilverSpace> zakuca proc na 100%
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: http server moze raditi na RP. Cini se da DB server ne moze
<BotaniCar> linkaj apache na bazu na pravom piceku, ko ga jebe 
<BotaniCar> spice must flow 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ma samo sam isprobavao nisam ni mislio vrtjeti gore server
<SilverSpace> ram je usko grlo 
<BotaniCar> Mislis, to kaj nema RAMa :) 
<BotaniCar> kao POC je ok, nesh nikad nist zaozbiljno na tom vrtit :) 
<dodobas> SilverSpace: sqlite...
<hrvojem> SilverSpace: koji RPi imas? ovu stariju verziju sa 256 ili noviju sa 512MB
<SilverSpace> hrvojem: obje :)
<hrvojem> na kojem pokusavas vrtit mysql, na oba?
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: vrtim xbmc gore i to je ok za to 
<hrvojem> SilverSpace: meni raspbmc radi sasvim ok i na ovom starijem modelu
<SilverSpace> hrvojem: probao sam na oba 
<hrvojem> i mislim da je to to, stogod da sam jos gure stavio bude totalno neupotrebljivo
<SilverSpace> hrvojem: ja openelec vrtim i meni je ok 
<SilverSpace> da proc je jos oke ali je ram usko grlo 
<SilverSpace> kod mene radi na 900mh 
<SilverSpace> na 900mh podigne se samo kad xbmc pretrazivanje radim znaci gui xbmc ubije film uvijek radi na 700mh
<hrvojem> da mislim da je i kod mene tako, iako sam ja cak pokusavao dizat i na 1000, pa bas nije radilo :)
<SilverSpace> #2002 Prijavljivanje na MySQL poslužitelj nije moguće
<weshmashian> mornin'
<SilverSpace> hrvojem: da sve iznad 900 mi je nestabilno
<Mmike> numactl paket nije instaliran po defaultu?
<hrvojem> Mmike: mislim da ne barem na Debian/Ubuntu, sto ce ti to?
<Mmike> hrvojem, pa, nije tako bas
<Mmike> na debianu se instalira
<Mmike> osim u virtualboxu kad se ne instsalira
<Mmike> ili ja nesto krivo radim/gledam
<Mmike> hrvojem, a percona ne radi dobro na dual hexa-core serverima kad je HT ugasen
<Mmike> erm, kad je HT upaljen ):)
<Mmike> a mongo opce ne radi ok ako nije kroz numactl protjeran
<hrvojem> ja vrtim u virtulaboxu :)
<BotaniCar> ja imam instaliran numactl, nemam pojma jel po difoltu ili sam ga ja ( vboxed ) 
<hrvojem> Mmike: koliko dobro ne radi? 
<hrvojem> Mmike: ovako nesta se dogadja? http://blog.jcole.us/2010/09/28/mysql-swap-insanity-and-the-numa-architecture/
<Mmike> hrvojem, jok
<Mmike> vish, ovo sa swapom imam i inace
<Mmike> kak sam konjav
<Mmike> da mi jelly nije o tome pricao pred godinu i kusur....
<Mmike> hrvojem, sa ugasenim HTom imam skoro duplo vise rps nego sa upaljenim
<Mmike> glupi read-only sysbench test
<Mmike> na dual quad-core kutijama imam oko 40-60% veci rps sa upaljenim HTom
<hrvojem> Mmike: ha bug report po mogucnosti nesta da se moze reporoducirat :)
<hrvojem> Mmike: za ovo sto jcole pise smo portali twitterov patch za 5.5, pa bi trebalo radit ok
<Mmike> hrvojem, a moram vidjet jos da nije do naseg kernela
<Mmike> ili neceg 11stog
<Mmike> jer, postgres ima slican bed ali puno manje izrazen
<Mmike> znaci na quad-coretovima dobijem i na postgresu oko 40-60% ubrzanja
<Mmike> a na hexa-coretovima postgres radi mrvicak sporije (mozda 1%)
<Mmike> (ht vs non-ht)
<jelly> kaj ko gdje
 * jelly nije nista pricao, nemrete dokazat
<jelly> SilverSpace: na rpi nemoj vrtiti apache nego nesto lakse, a bazu ak moras, drzi u tmpfsu ili na pravom disku
<jelly> ak spojis SSD arm skatulja sasvim fino radi ;-) modulo nedostatak drivera
<BotaniCar> onaj osjecaj kad za pet razlicitih google upita dobijes "zero result" .. 
<BotaniCar> jelly aka bart simpson aka can't proove anything 
<jelly> hm, cubieboardovi su opet na lageru
<SilverSpace> jelly: ma samo sam isao isprobavati necu gore nis samo me zanimalo.
<SilverSpace> isprobao kako se arch ponasa gore sa xbmc 
<SilverSpace> sve je to skoro isto jos mi je openelec najstabilniji i najmanje se muci
<SilverSpace> kaj je sad ovo openelec se vec tri dana ne dograduje ? do sad se dva tri puta dnevno nadogradivao
<BotaniCar> Da samo znas, ima softvera koji se nisu nadogradili godinama, mi prodajemo jedan takav :) 
<BotaniCar> ne zato kaj se ne bi imalo kaj nadograditi, nego nitko ne zna kako :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> $!#% plesk
<BotaniCar> "#$% plesk !!
<BotaniCar> opet je bolji od cpanela :) 
<jelly> bojim se onda pomislit kakav je potonji
<jelly> nakon svakog upgradea pleska ima check lista 20-ak stvari koje se strgaju i treba rucno vracat
<BotaniCar> u slucaju cpanela te ni ne pita kad bi se nadogradio nego ti to napravi sam. Naravno, obicno to radi u trenutku kad si ti schedulirao backup, tak da moras rollbackati 2 dana unazad .. 
<SilverSpace> joj koji glupan 
<SilverSpace> rm datoteku i treba upisati yes a ja uporno pisem jes i cudim se kak je jos na izlistu
<BotaniCar> "i shaved my legs and now they feel like dolphins" :) 
<weshmashian> i shaved my dolphins and now they feel like legs :)
<BotaniCar> :D
<Mmike> I HAVE NO TITS!
<BotaniCar> liez ! you haz plenty
<vileni> http://www.njuskalo.hr/pc-racunala/cubieboard-1ghz-arm-1gb-ddr3-4gb-nand-hdmi-ir-oglas-7604087
<jelly> 299kn je sasvim ok
<BotaniCar> Jos da mogu gurnuti sim u njega i mogu to+tv koristiti skoro kao telefon :)
<jelly> "Potrošnja struje 1W" je gnjusna laž doduše, toliko troši kad je idle i nije spojen ni ethernet ni usb ni niš 
<jelly> i jako je osjetljiv na kvalitetu napajanja
<BotaniCar> jelly: pa tko ce napisati "vise ce vas kostati struja nego uredjaj" .. hmm, ja bi 
<jelly> za sim uzmes usb stick od kojeg god provideda da ti se svidje
 * jelly pisat losa jezik
<BotaniCar> Iskreno, nadao sam se da ces me pokusati obeshrabriti , ne ovo :) 
<jelly> ak hoces obeshrabrivanje, softverska podrska je u povojima
<BotaniCar> A cuj, linuxoid je, drugo nisam ni ocekivao, samo nek serial port radi :) 
<jelly> serial radi ;-)
<BotaniCar> +1
<jelly> al 3.3V lvttl, nemoj slucajno spojit 5V ili RS232
<BotaniCar> *bijeli dim*  :) 
<jelly> e
<jelly> http://linux-sunxi.org/Cubieboard/TTL # radi dobro sa PL2303 usb<->serial djidjom
<BotaniCar> purrrr-ritty
<jelly> ovaj Meni Radi™ http://dx.com/p/pl2303hx-usb-to-rs232-ttl-converter-adapter-module-164590 sa ovim kablicima http://dx.com/p/30cm-breadboard-wires-for-electronic-diy-40-cable-pack-80207
<SilverSpace> Medveščak je predao kandidaturu za ulazak u KHL. Rok za odluku je 30. travnja
<jelly> čiji je KHL, uglavnom ruski?
<hrvojem> manje vise da, plus par klubova iz ceske i slovacke mislim
<Mmike> znaci, dolaze rusi
<Mmike> kul :)
<jelly> heh, Nadezda cup, Gagarin cup
<jelly> KXЛ
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> opet svi rade skraceno!
<dodobas> ne znam... u ovoj drzavi svi samo rade skraceno
<civija> samo ovi sto su na drzavnoj sisi :)
<vileni> ne svi
<vileni> 99%
<hrvojem> Mmike: i vi skraceno danas 
<vileni> sto meni ima dvije prednosti, prvo nitko me ne ometa zadnjih 2-3h
<vileni> a drugo, mozda ce biti manja guzva doma
<Mmike> hrvojem, jeje, skraceno
<Mmike> vileni, uz ovu kisu?
<Mmike> hrvojem, tek danas radimo, jer sad svi ovi koji skraceno rade mogu ranije pornjavu ic gledat :)
<hrvojem> hahaha
<vileni> Mmike: nadam se da me nece uhvatiti 2 dana zaredom guzva :)
<dodobas> woot woot https://groups.google.com/a/zfsonlinux.org/forum/?fromgroups=#!topic/zfs-announce/ZXADhyOwFfA
<dodobas> ZoL is ready for wide scale deployment on everything from
<dodobas> desktops to super computers
<Mmike> super
<Mmike> to je to
<SilverSpace> http://www.ouya.tv/
<SilverSpace> Tegra 3
<weshmashian> aha, vise nije 'every game is free' nego 'every game is free to try'
<dodobas> weshmashian: uvijek je bilo tako
<dodobas> tzv. free to play, placas premium content
<dodobas> ili personal content
<weshmashian> dodobas: mislim da je prije pisalo da je sve besplatno, nigdje nije pisalo da nece bit premium contenta
<weshmashian> moraju od neceg zivjet, jel'
<dodobas> pa to je free to play
<weshmashian> pa ok, samo ocem rec da prije nije bilo 'to try' na kraju izjave :)
<weshmashian> i dalo se skuzit o cem se radi i kako ce bit
#ubuntu-hr 2013-03-30
<Hrki> se moze promijeniti vrijeme i datum na masini, ali da svaki user moze postaviti svoj timezone bez root accessa?
<dodobas> oink oink
<dzl-r> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecw6sFPkV1g
<datase> dzl-r: Title: DUMB GUY GETS CHASED BY A COW! (HILARIOUS), Views: 4683, Rating: 94.0%
<jelly-home> Hrki: timezone je samo TZ enviroment varijabla, svaki proces moze imati razlicitu pa tako i svaki user
<jelly-home> /exec -o TZ=EST date
<jelly-home> Sub Ožu 30 05:43:37 EST 2013
<jelly-home> /exec -o date
<jelly-home> Sub Ožu 30 11:44:07 CET 2013
<Hrki> kako da onda promijen, probao sam sa date -s 11:59:00 ali mi kaze da nemam ovlasti
<budz0r> koji je prijevod za socket, na hr
<dodobas> čarapet
<budz0r> dodobas: thx!
<dodobas> budz0r: anytime
<Mmike> BotaniCar, kaj fali windowsima8? (osim start menija)
<ivoks> pozdrav iz ureda :/
<dodobas> ivoks: pozdrav iz ureda...
<ivoks> tja
<ivoks> zeli netko msdn universal access?
<Mmike> stodane, stodane
<Mmike> postso?
<josipsb> poz svima :)
<Hrki> čarapet?
<Hrki> to je zajebancija ili?
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> # Copyright 2010 United States Government as represented by the
<ivoks> # Administrator of the National Aeronautics and Space Administration.
<ivoks> # All Rights Reserved.
#ubuntu-hr 2013-03-31
<Mmike> http://www.jamieoliver.com/ <- malware, veli chroma
<dodobas> vali i FF
<Mmike> trazim neki BBS software koji radi na linuxu
<Mmike> a dobijam hrpu foruma :)
<Mmike> bulletin board, jeld ;)
<dodobas> Mmike: nesto kao https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_BBS_software
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> :)
<dodobas> http://www.uuhec.net/pyffle-bbs/
<dodobas> tvoj google fu... je stvarno los...
<dodobas> :P
<Mmike> nasao sam maximus
<Mmike> to sam koristio davno :)
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> 11:12 je, right?
<Mmike> pomaknulo se
<dodobas> meni je referenca vrijeme na laptopu...
<Mmike> ja sutra ne radim
<Mmike> kak je to fino
<Mmike> nakon 3 godine, ne radim za praznik neki :)
<dodobas> Mmike: taman dobro vrijeme za poceti neki osobni projekt... iteracija 235
<Mmike> recimo, dici BBS :)
<dodobas> koji ces koristiti za ?
<Mmike> dal' si se kad spaja na BBSove?
<Mmike> u 'mladjahnim' danima?
<dodobas> nope.. kada sam se dokopao prvog 2400bps modema... polovnog
<dodobas> nasao sam IRC...
<dodobas> :)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> telemate ili telix? :)
<dodobas> hmm, mislim da je bio .hr server
<dzl-r> kae to BBS
<Mmike> dodobas, telemate/telix su bili terminal emulatori, za DOS
<Mmike> frend je cak svoj BBS napisao za telemate :)
<dodobas> win95...
<dzl-r> ah
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsRuurcTTSk
<datase> Mmike: Title: They Might Be Giants - "Instanbul (Not Constantinople)", Views: 581759, Rating: 98.222732%
<ivoks> jeb... laptop
<ivoks> idem u ured, nemrem ovak radit :)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> svaki put me unisti izrada bootabilnog DOS sticka :
<Mmike> i, radi
<Mmike> popravili smo :)
<Mmike> ok, sad bi mogli ddwrt konacno metnit :)
<nixhr> ajme koji kaos na cesti
<Mmike> di sta tko?
<dodobas> Mmike: odi toci gorivo... biti ce skuplje
<Mmike> dodobas, :P
<dodobas> inace... osim sto ce skuplje platiti... doci cu utjerati razliku u cijeni... :)
<Mmike> kak sam si fino mejlove pocistio
<ivoks> to i ja moram
<ivoks> prije svega, odjavit se sa svih tih listi
<ivoks> i grupa na launchpadu
<dodobas> ja to godisnje... sve od preprosle godine u imap folder...
<ivoks> kad god vidim da mi se nesto random desava...
<ivoks> mrzim to... mrzim
<ivoks> 100% race na bazu
<Mmike> zena skuzava wordpress
<Mmike> i sve na glas prica
<Mmike> al' sve
<Mmike> pa 
<Mmike> da nije trudna
<Mmike> joooooooooooooooj! :)
<dodobas> pa hebemu 3. put danas, zbog 3 slova ode... sat-dva
<dodobas> prvo zaboravio instancirati javascript objekt s 'new'
<dodobas> onda zaboravio aktivirati kontrolu na widget... .add
<dodobas> i sad, ok nisu tri slova... zaboravio definirati model...
<Mmike> kad radis na uskrs
<Mmike> nevjernice
<Mmike> eto ti na!
<dodobas> i uvijek neka ne razumljiva greska ili ponasanje
<dodobas> WTF :)
<dodobas> pa ne mislis  valjda se se 'igram' s zenom...
<dodobas> bolje neka pece kolace :)
<Mmike> uh, kolaci
<Mmike> ili nesto
<Mmike> uh, pa vec je 20h
<Mmike> neka, fino sam posla danas napravio
<Mmike> jos da sam i dd-wrt instalirao, rekao bih win
<Mmike> dobio frend iphone od firme
<Mmike> ima ga 3 dana vec
<Mmike> veli da fakat radi
<Mmike> al' da je debilan i da pol funkcionalnosti koje ima na androdiu nema
<Mmike> :) dobar razlog za vratiti se na facebook - flejma se sve u 16 :0
<ivoks> pa radi i nokia 3310
<ivoks> kaj mu android nije radio?
<Mmike> ne, firma dala
<Mmike> meni je i desire radio
<Mmike> samo kaj je imao prostora k'o USB stick iz 2002ge :)
<ivoks> hm...
<ivoks> ako imam dva stroja...
<ivoks> i na jednom VM
<ivoks> VM s NAT-om
<ivoks> dakle, stroj ima dodatni IP koji se NAT-a na VM
<ivoks> i taj se VM prebaci na drugi stroj
<ivoks> posalje se arping i sve to...
<ivoks> VM je na drugom stroju, a IP je isto na drugom stroju
<ivoks> veza ne bi trebala puknuti jel tak?
<Vlado9A3CY> koja pljuga MS Excel Web App ... nema opcije za sortiranje (stupca, tablice)
<Vlado9A3CY> da, zasto bi bilo jednostavno kad moze komplicirano :)
#ubuntu-hr 2014-03-24
<rut> jutro fu**ri
<ipozgaj> jutro
<vileni> o ipozgaj 
<vileni> tebi bas i nije jutro jel :)
<ipozgaj> ne pitaj...
<ipozgaj> 12:13
<ipozgaj> a ja se jebem sa memcacheom
<ipozgaj> ako vidite kakve inconsitencies, to je to :D
<vileni> ma vise se niti ne uzbudjujem, samo se tebe sjetim kad nesto ne radi :)
<ipozgaj> sto je najgore nisam oncall, ali ovaj koji je je relativno novi pa vise nije znao sto bi
<vileni> cek, jel to 12:13am onda ili?
<ipozgaj> da
<ipozgaj> 00:19
<vileni> pa jos gledam jesi li to odustao od naseg sistema ili sta :)
<ravilov> ipozgaj, polomi da vise nista ne radi, to ce im pokazat zasto se izmjene ne rade usred noci :)
<ipozgaj> ravilov: ne rade se usred noci... od podnevna je usrano
<ravilov> ah, znaci gasite vatru
<ravilov> jel se racuna pod inconsistency da mu trebaju godine da se ucita?
<ravilov> valjda je to u redu ako mrdate po cacheu
<ravilov> ipozgaj, ona karta setnje, jel mi se to cini ili je to google maps? sta smijete to koristit a ne bing? :p
<ipozgaj> hah
<ipozgaj> neki online tool gdje mozes crtati kuda si isao
<ravilov> a da, takvih ima hrpa i svi su uglavnom na gmaps
<ipozgaj> ravilov: sto ih ima biti briga sto koristim u slobodno vrijeme :D
<ipozgaj> ali da, ne preferiramo interno bas guglove proizvode :D
<ipozgaj> ravilov: ne, trenutno popravljam ovo sto dok dobijes notification npr da ti je netko komentirao nesto, onda kliknes na taj notification, a na postu nicega nema
<ravilov> a to... dobio sam notification ali iza je actually bilo necega :)
<ipozgaj> da, zato jer vjerojatno pucas na datacentar u svedskoj :)
<ravilov> re: slobodno vrijeme, zar to postoji? ja mislio da vas posjeduju ko i google svoje ljude :p
<ravilov> ipozgaj, oh pardon, cek da se prebacim na americki proxy :p
<ipozgaj> i to ovisi gdje ces zavrsiti :)
<ravilov> (salim se, ne da mi se prebacivat)
<ipozgaj> na kojoj je obali
<ravilov> e to ne znam
<ravilov> neki "javni" (aka lose zasticen) proxy
<ravilov> http://tctechcrunch2011.files.wordpress.com/2014/03/tumblr_m0jdpc11ou1qcf4h1o1_500.jpg
<ravilov> jeste znali da je Dr. House poceo i pjevat?
<ravilov> tj. Hugh Laurie
<ravilov> jeste svi navalili, ne stignem pratit
<BotaniCar> cao drugari
<BotaniCar> 'el vas OS podrzava btrfs ( cat /proc/filesystems ) ? 
<igustin> ipozgaj: ako sam dobro shvatio, sad ti šalješ notificatione dok ne proradi memcache? :P :D
<ipozgaj> heh
<ipozgaj> pri kraju sam, sad bi trebalo raditi
<BotaniCar> gle, ipozgaj , za dana :) Bok! 
<ipozgaj> BotaniCar: dan kako kome :P
<BotaniCar> Zato sam i pozdravil s "bok"; bo(n)g zna koliko je sati kod tebe :)
<ipozgaj> 1:17
<BotaniCar> 'el se strgal FB, ili nemresh spa't ? :D
<ipozgaj> memcache je odlucio otkazati posluslnost
<BotaniCar> Oh, joy :) 
<ravilov> ipozgaj, on the bright side, barem za svedsku ne moras rucno notificirat :p
<rut> oo muffin 
<BotaniCar> rut: imas neki debian pri ruci ? 
<BotaniCar> Odnosno, itko ? 
<rut> reci sto
<rut> ti treba
<BotaniCar> cat /proc/filesystem, el vidis btrfs na listi ? 
<ravilov> ne treba li prvo modprobe btrfs?
<ravilov> bar na ubuntu
<rut> kao prvo nije filesystem nego filesystems
<rut> nemam 
<BotaniCar> rut: kako god, ionako si lupio "fil" + TAB :) Dlakocjepu 
<BotaniCar> thx
<rut> nisam 
<rut> ja volim pisat 
<rut> opet imas neke kvazi sisteme sa kavi fs-ima ..
<rut> a mene prcas za moje radno okruzenje
<BotaniCar> ravilov: kaj nece modprobe gurnuti to sto si modprobao u "filesystems" datoteku, bilo to podrzano ili ne ? 
<rut> :P
<BotaniCar> rut: ma ne, validiram jedan clanak, veli da bi na debianu/tuntoru/susetu to trebalo biti podrzano u kernelu by-default
<ravilov> pa hoce, ali prije modprobe se sigurno nece pojaviti u filesystems
<BotaniCar> ravilov: ako je predkompajlirana podrska, hoce
<rut> eto sad kompajliraj kernel
<rut> ili se toga bojis ?
<BotaniCar> mislim, imam tamo i usbfs, a nisam u virtualku nikad piknuo USB device
<ravilov> ...
<ravilov> usbfs ne sluzi tome
<BotaniCar> rut: ma ne mislim gurati btrfs jos jedno vrijeme na produkciju (ako uopce), samo me zanimalo jel mi testna virtualka falicna, ili je clanak 
<BotaniCar> ravilov: mogu sad iz fajla izvuci bar jos 3 fsa koja mi virtualka nije ni vidjela , a tamo su 
<ravilov> btrfs se pojavljuje iskljucivo nakon modprobe, ako obrisem modul nestaje i iz filesystems
<rut> a sto bi dobio sa tim btrfs ?
<rut> brzi rad ?
<BotaniCar> rut: ma jok, da se ne moram zaje***ati s LVMom 
<rut> aaa ipak ne kopas nos kak meni kaze
<rut> *kazes
<ravilov> BotaniCar, nemam pojma o cemu pricas, ako je fs ugradjen u kernel pojavljuje se u filesystems, ako je kao modul ne moze se ni teoretski pojaviti u filesystems dok se modul ne ucita
<ravilov> koji god fs bio
<rut> tako je
<BotaniCar> ravilov: zakaj mi je onda tamo , npr, nfs ? 
<rut> evo imam ga sad muffin al sam morao modul ucitavat :)
<ravilov> also, vidim da za btrfs ne postoji stable release
<ravilov> oh joy
<ravilov> BotaniCar, jer ti je ugradjen u kernel?
<BotaniCar> rut: po ucitanju modula je i meni tamo, clanak tvrdi da bi trebao biti tamo i prije
<Mmike> i tako
<ravilov> meni nema ni nfs
<ravilov> imam modul nfs
<BotaniCar> ravilov: pa kaj sam onda krivo rekao ? Ne sporim ja tebi, nego tvrdnji iz clanka
<rut> a provjeri si u .configu sto ti je u krenelu i bok
<ravilov> BotaniCar, ne znam kakav je clanak i sto tvrdi, ali potpuno je moguce da mount ucita modul kad skuzi fs
<rut> nfs je po def. modul 
<ravilov> Mmike, a ne onako?
<Mmike> jok
<ravilov> onda ok
<BotaniCar> veli clanak da je btrfsmsgnj u debianu po defaultu, i loadan. Is all ( clanak ide step by step, i vjerojatno se je autor poigrao s FSom na toj makini prije pisanja clanka) 
<ravilov> glavno da se slazemo
<rut> muffin ipak je kod tebe sve kvazi 
<BotaniCar> rut: aj ne melji 
<rut> muffin ne meljem nego je to tako .. 
<BotaniCar> Steta kaj ctcp nije tu da ga zamolim da te pljusne pingvinom , ja imam samo pastrvu 
<rut> haha
 * ravilov ne vidi po iz kojeg bi razloga modul za eksperimentalni fs bio ucitan po defaultu, dakle autor mora da trabunja
<ravilov> -po
<BotaniCar> ravilov: sad smo to i potvrdili, pitao sam sve kaj jesam, da mu posaljem argumentiranu kritiku 
<rut> reko ja da muffin koristi sve nesto kvazi .. a meni prigovara za bsd 
<BotaniCar> ja tebi ne prigovaram za BSD nego kaj si kompliciras posel 
<rut> opce si ne kompliciram ni malo 
<ravilov> dosadno mu u zivotu, to je bar ocigledno
<rut> oo skatuljica :)
<rut> kako si ti meni kaj ?
<rut> :(
<ipozgaj> gotov napokon :)
<ipozgaj> noc
<BotaniCar> iBok ipozgaj
<ravilov> ipozgaj, jesi siguran? :p
<ipozgaj> jesam
<ravilov> onda ok
<ravilov> vidimo se za par sati :p
<ravilov> cujemo*?
<ravilov> citamo*?
<ipozgaj> da :)
<ipozgaj> ajd noc
<ravilov> bemliti zelucane viroze, cijela familija se razbolila :(
<ravilov> bemliti i skole rasadnike svih mogucih bolestina
<jelly> gledaj to kao punjenje antitijela
<ravilov> nazalost ne
<ravilov> bas citam wiki
<ravilov> "after infection, imunity is usually incomplete and temporary"
<BotaniCar> ravilov: zelis li reci da je moj san o tome da ce mali u vrticu proci kroz sva s**nja i u skoli imati manje problema ( poslijedicno, i ja) - samo san ? Darn! 
<jelly> BotaniCar: neke stvari ostanu, neke ne
<BotaniCar> jelly: u principu mi je najveci problem ta crijevna jer se svi doma pro***emo.Salio sam se malo, svi znamo da na viruse nemres dugo biti imun 
<ravilov> po toj logici bi ljudi do 20-25 trebali bit imuni na sve
<ravilov> nda
<jelly> pa i jesu :-)
<BotaniCar> kaj nije dobra (makar faulty) logika ? :D
<jelly> osim na brzomutirajuca sranja sa 20 sojeva u svakom trenu, tipa gripa
<ravilov> ili na ovakve stvari koje se izgleda ne mijenjaju a opet se iz nekog razloga ne stvara adekvatna obrana
<ravilov> trajna*
<jelly> ko je linkao http://www.bose.com/controller?url=/shop_online/headphones/noise_cancelling_headphones/quietcomfort_3/index.jsp, ivoks?
<ravilov> sta imas bota da ti skuplja url-ove?
<ravilov> ides, slusalice ne izgledaju nista posebno, ali $350?!
<ravilov> e to se zove nabijanje cijene "because we can"
<jelly> pitam se kak bi radile za ofis
<ravilov> odlicno, imao sam i ja NC slusalice na poslu
<ravilov> imam jos uvijek i jos uvijek rade, samo im se raspali jastuci za usi
<ravilov> ne znam gdje/kako to zamijenit osim sam-svoj-majstor
<ravilov> (creative btw)
<jelly> a zamjenska baterija $50
<ravilov> ....
<ravilov> moje su radile na 2xAAA
<ravilov> pa tko pri zdravoj pameti kupuje to???
<jelly> Bose?  Onaj tko hoce solidan zvuk bez puno zajebancije
<jelly> imam kompjuterske zvucnike na poslu, bez subwoofera, imaju bolji bas i ok ostatak nego moja telka doma ili bilo koji creative 2.1 set za kompjuter
<ravilov> ne znam, nije da sam gluh ili neuk ali rekao bi da se za mene to nikako ne isplati, imam te creative NC slusalice, doma imam creative 2.1 set, jedno i drugo me i vise nego zadovoljava
<ravilov> odnosno, ja osobno sumnjam da bi skuzio razliku
<ravilov> to eventualno koji bas pate na sitnicavost i cjepidlacenje
<jelly> doma imam Logitech X230, i to je ok, ali Bose su ugodniji za slusat i podnose vise snage
<ravilov> a koliko snage podnose susjedi? :)
<jelly> u ofisu?  Nakon 5 sati, ko ih jebe
 * ravilov jede sirove listove kelja, SilverSpace bi sigurno pozavidio :p
<obruT> ravilov: zecititis opet napada ?
<jelly> eugh
<jelly> s mrvicom bucinog ulja i octa?
<ravilov> obruT, oce to
<ravilov> jelly, ne bas
<ravilov> ali mogao bi probat drugi put
<weshmashian> mornin'
<ivoks> dobro jutro
<BotaniCar|2> https://scontent-a-mxp.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash2/t1.0-9/998987_630497953627758_2022102514_n.jpg # that looks beer, hold my easy
<ravilov> jutro ipozgaj :p
<ipozgaj> oj
<ravilov> jesi se naspavao
<ipozgaj> slabo :)
<ravilov> pigam se zasto :)
<ravilov> pitam 
<ravilov> rondavi bus, pipkava tipkovnica
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMkA76KpWO8
<datase> jelly: Title: GWAR - Get into my car (Billy Ocean cover), Views: 45638, Rating: 98.348628%
<jelly> wait for it...
<jelly> ivoks: btw, glibc developeri se vec godinu dana razmisljaju kak popraviti resolver kad se promijeni resolv.conf... https://www.sourceware.org/ml/libc-alpha/2012-12/msg00422.html
<jelly> zakljucak je "nek aplikacija pozove res_init() sama ako joj nesto ne prodje X puta"
<jelly> @#$%^ ih 
<weshmashian> sounds legit :)
<jelly> kuis, network manager updatea /etc/resolv.conf svaki put kad se promijeni wifi, wired, vpn, debianov resolvconf sustav isto...
<jelly> i to je sve zakurac
<jelly> kad sve aplikacije koje to koriste procitaju jednom i gotovo
<tomislav> dobro dosao
<Vlado9A3CY> wb tomislav :)
<tomislav> ty :)
<tomislav> dobrodosao natrag
<SilverSpace> dan
<tomislav> nez sta bi odgovorio
<tomislav> bok :)
<Vlado9A3CY> dan i tebi SilverSpace :)
<SilverSpace> kaj se radi 
<Vlado9A3CY> pišem dnevnik :)
<Vlado9A3CY> bilješke neke uglavnom :)
<SilverSpace> neka tak i treba 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> ;)
<tomislav> wb
<tomislav> gasim irc trbam svaki komadic rama
<tomislav> vidimo se 
<jelly> siroche
<markosejic> D Vecer
<Vlado9A3CY> vecer markosejic i tebi :)
<markosejic> vlado pozz
<Vlado9A3CY> ;)
<ravilov> jelly, sta im je takav problem slozit da se cacheira u memoriji tipa na par minuta i onda procita opet bez obzira jel se mijenjalo? priznajem, prilicno nespretno rjesenje, ali zvuci bolje od ovog kako je sad
<ravilov> a ja bio pod nekim dojmom ako koristim debianov resolvconf da on to nekako shendla
<obruT> i tak.. jel ima tko da svira klavir, a da ima kratke prste ? :P
<ipozgaj> obruT: sviras?
<ipozgaj> nema veze sto su kratki, glavno da su gipki :)
<ipozgaj> isto je meni bilo s gitarom problem na pocetku
<obruT> ipozgaj: pa pokusavam nesto na sinticu s velikim tipkama, jedva rastegnem kad ide puni akord kroz cijelu oktavu :P
<ipozgaj> da da :)
<ipozgaj> isto sa gitarom dok moras kroz cetiri freta rastegnuti prste
<SilverSpace> je je 
<SilverSpace> Gazda Red Bulla prijeti napuštanjem Formule 1!
<ravilov> obruT, nabavi onaj za djecu do 4 godine :p
<obruT> :P
<ravilov> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41yziSFT-ML.jpg
<SilverSpace> obruT: jel to razgibavas prste radi penjanja 
<ravilov> budi umjetnika u sebi
<SilverSpace> to je on odavno 
<obruT> ma, bio na nekoj svirci sinoc i zakljucio da jednostavno moram naucit klavirske/orguljaske dionice od dvije stvari :P
<ravilov> pa nauci na gitari :)
<obruT> to nakon sintica :)
<obruT> iako, jednu od te dvije sam vec tandrcio na gitari nedavno
<ravilov> a da?
<ravilov> a onda sta, truba? :)
<ravilov> harmonika?
<obruT> triangl :P
<ravilov> lol
<ravilov> vidis, meni sestra maznula sint prije godinu dana, kao da ce ucit svirat
<ravilov> moram je pitat sta je s tim
<Mmike> obruT, ravilov: http://mmike.mooo.com/~mario/harma/boogieJamTry1.ogg
<Mmike> (/me se preserava) :D
<ipozgaj> turbo imho gitara je laksa
<ipozgaj> i more cool :D
<ipozgaj> pitao me tip iz tima sto je to "burek", jer stalno u testcaseovima stavljam "pero", "burek" itd :))
<obruT> nist, sad nemas druge nego nabavit mu primjerak da proba :)
<obruT> hm... kiki's delivery service je na htv3 ...
<SilverSpace> ize
<SilverSpace> kakvi su sad to divlje dimenzije kotaca 27.5" 
<Mmike> pero i burek
<Mmike> bi ti ja dao
<weshmashian> pero i burek?
<weshmashian> pivo i burek bolje zvuci :)
<ipozgaj> Mmike: a pazi ovaj
<SilverSpace> kaj je pero ?
<ipozgaj> ...common/RadixArithmeticTest.cpp:75:17:    make_tuple("drugtito", 1, "drugtito", 27),
<ipozgaj> :D
<ipozgaj> commitao jedan od interna iz hr
<Mmike> lol :D
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/video--spektakl-godine-legendarni-top-gear-stize-u-hrvatsku-/1176432/
<ravilov> ipozgaj, odsad stavljaj spek i sir
<ravilov> i buncek
<ipozgaj> "sir" je dvosimisleno
<ravilov> seer :p
<ravilov> ...a i to je multismisleno
<ravilov> Mmike, kako si ti kul! :)
#ubuntu-hr 2014-03-25
<Mmike> ravilov, jesi vidio? :)
<ivoks> jebo arizonu
<ivoks> i phoenix
<ivoks> i taxije
<ravilov> Mmike, da vidio, cuo!
<Mmike> ravilov, ima jos!   :) http://mmike.mooo.com/~mario/harma/wiknytinky.ogg
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/dvije-minute-koje-su-prestravile-internet/735882.aspx
<Mmike> izvrsno!
<Hrki> tebe je prestrasilo? :)
<Mmike> skroz :)
<Hrki> si vidio ovo :) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VDvgL58h_Y
<datase> Hrki: Title: The Horribly Slow Murderer with the Extremely Inefficient Weapon by Richard Gale, Views: 24406322, Rating: 98.102732%
<markosejic> D JUtro
<ravilov> Mmike, bas te uhvatila kreativa, a? :)
<ravilov> sta je to, honkytonk?
<Mmike> ravilov, jok, petrof :)
<ravilov> cek pravi piano?
<ravilov> nije synth?
<Mmike> ravilov, jok, pa cujes da je rastiman blago
<ravilov> cujem, zato sam i mislio da je honkytonk :)
<ravilov> hm, nekako mi fali nekih izvornih crnackih vokala da nesto blebecu u ritmu :)
<Hrki> se kuzi tko u win batch scripting?
<Hrki> http://pastie.org/private/sjolvwskk0d5lccuhtdiw
<Hrki> se moze kako vrijednosti 120 i 121 staviti u varijable?
<ravilov> i to pitas na linux kanalu?
<ravilov> pa gdje ti je pristojnost? :p
<ravilov> http://pastie.org/8966519
<Hrki> ma znam da cete mi odgovoriti :)
<ravilov> prijava na abuse
<ravilov> odma sada odma
<Hrki> super je ovo :) nego, ti je tesko jos da mi stavis recimo da kad pokrenem da me pita stari value i novi value, da unesem impute kad pokrenem, da nemoram uvjek editirat rucno
<ravilov> ma jel?
<ravilov> set /?
<ravilov> hint: set /p
<Mmike> select count(*) into @discard from `information_schema`.`PARTITIONS`
<Mmike> to kad se mysql pokrene
<Mmike> onda ovo traje
<Mmike> jedno 22 i pol godine
<ravilov> Mmike, e bas tebe trebam
<ravilov> i to zato sto tako volis mysql
<Mmike> ravilov, jel' ce to zavrsit nekom naknadom za moj trud? :)
<ravilov> ovo nema veze sa mysql ali mozda ces znat koju
<ravilov> Mmike, naravno, Bog ce da plati :p
<ravilov> anyway
<Mmike> odlicno
<Mmike> taj lik mi je duzan para za popizdit
<Mmike> kamata na kamatu ce da se desi cim odem u valhalu
<ravilov> sretno s tim :p
<ravilov> imam tablicu koja eto nema primarni kljuc
<ravilov> unutra su dva zapisa koji imaju sva polja identicna
<ravilov> cool jelda
<ravilov> kako da obrisem jedan od njih?
<Mmike> mysql?
<ravilov> ne
<ravilov> psql
<Mmike> sam sec
<ravilov> ne znam jel imam oid-e
<jelly-home> psql?
<ravilov> e
<Mmike> pgsql
<jelly-home> ah
<Mmike> to je to :)
<ravilov> ma eh
<ravilov> tak se zove cmdline klijent :p
<Mmike> ravilov, imas neke constrainte druge nad tom tabletom?
<ravilov> ne
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> imas 2 nacina
<Mmike> prvo, skopiras samo jedan redak u pomocnu tablicu, obrises oba dva, skopiras redak nazad iz pomocne tablicre
<ravilov> hm vidis vidis
<Mmike> select * into tabla_copy from tabla where ... limit 1;
<ravilov> vec sam smislio recimo neki nacin ali su me zanimale druge ideje
<Mmike> onda delete from tabla where ...
<ravilov> kuzim
<Mmike> i onda insert into tabla select * from tabla_copy;
<jelly-home> drugo, dodas kolonu koja _ce_ biti primary key? :-)
<jelly-home> ili bare unique
<Mmike> a mosh i drugi nacin, koristeci ctid
<jelly-home> bar*
<ravilov> ctid?
<Mmike> svaka tablica ima ctid kolonu koju ne vidis
<ravilov> ja mislio da se to zove oid
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> to je drugo
<jelly-home> ah, to ima i orakl, onda je jednostavno
<Mmike> oid imas samo ako si create table napravio sa 'with oids'
<ravilov> vidi vraga
<ravilov> select ctid, * from tabla
<Mmike> sto vjerojatno nisi, jer od 8.4 to vise ne
<Mmike> da
<ravilov> dobijem neko cudo
<Mmike> i onda mosh rec:  delete from tabla where ctid = '(0,1');
<Mmike> ili vec koji ti je redak
<ravilov> create table radim po defaultu, ako ima oid ima, ako nema nema :)
<Mmike> nema
<Mmike> nit treba imat
<ravilov> cool
<ravilov> onda cu ovak
<obruT> evo dobio sam jos jednu ponudu koju ne mogu odbiti... poginuli neki bogatasi, *automobil im se sudario s tankerom i izgorio*, a njihov odvjetnik zeli podijeliti bogatstvo samnom...
<Mmike> relacjska teorija ti nalaze da bi ti tabla morala imat PK :)
<ravilov> jelly-home, sto je najbolje tablica ima kolonu "id" koja bi trebala biti unique i primary key :)
<ravilov> Mmike, ^
<jelly-home> obruT: mislis da je to nemoguce?
<Mmike> obruT, ja ti to rijesim za stinu proviziju, imam takvih par vec, 2%? platis unapred ? :)
<Mmike> ravilov, well :)
<obruT> jelly-home: pa sve je moguce :)
<obruT> jelly-home: ak je zena vozila... :)
<jelly-home> </sexist>
<ravilov> Mmike, jelly-home, i jest ideja da slozim da ima pk, ali prije toga moram ocistit, ne? :)
<Mmike> ravilov, pa, ovisi
<Mmike> ak je to neki log, mozda su ti oba retka bitna
<ravilov> nije i nisu
<ravilov> btw moja ideja je bila da napravim privremeni sequence i da dodam privremenu kolonu koja ce bit not null default nexval(seq)
<Mmike> ravilov, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5170546/how-do-i-delete-a-fixed-number-of-rows-with-sorting-in-postgresql
<ravilov> onda obrisem record i dropam kolonu
<Mmike> ravilov, i to je ok, al' ak ti je tablica ogromna to ce trajati
<ravilov> ima samo ta dva zapisa :D
<Mmike> o srca ti :D
<ravilov> zapravo sam je mogao cijelu dropat i rekreirat :D
<Mmike> nisi mogo truncate i insert na ruke? :)
<ravilov> ali zanimalo me onako filozofski
<ravilov> for future reference
<ravilov> sad sam eto naucio da postoji ctid
<Mmike> ravilov, inace, ctid ti nije fixno vezan uz redak, vacuum i ina sranja ce ti ga vjerojatno promijeniti
 * jelly-home slaps ravilov with a hand
<Mmike> tako da je ok za ovakve stvari, koje su short-time-spanned
 * ravilov high-fives jelly-home mid-air
<ravilov> Mmike, to je ok, ocekujem da ce mi ctid ionako samo trebat za ovakve trenutne slucajeve a ne dugorocno
<Mmike> dugorocno tablica bez PKja nebi smjela postojati
<ravilov> reci to proslom devu :p
<Mmike> ako imas use-case za tako cime onda tome vjerojatno nije mjesto u relacijskoj bazi
<ravilov> ma nije use case
<ravilov> samo tablica nije inicijalno slozena kako treba
<Mmike> gut
<ravilov> kako su se unutra nasla dva ista recorda uopce necu ni pitat
<Mmike> pa kak se nebi nasla, nemas PK :)
<ravilov> pa ne znaci da se odmah to mora exploitat :)
<ravilov> to je inace tablica koja se skoro nikad ne dira, popis autentifikacijskih metoda
<ravilov> Mmike, jelly-home, fala
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> svrha tih constrainta je da ti pomogne u modeliranju
<Mmike> tako znas da su ti podaci sane
<ravilov> er
<ravilov> znam sve o tome
<Mmike> baza je ta koja se brine o integritetu, ne aplikacija
<ravilov> ovo ne bi bilo ovako da sam JA radio bazu :)
 * ravilov koristi constrainte extensively
<Mmike> ma ne sumnjam ja u tvoje kvalitete :)
<ravilov> o nabijem ga
<ravilov> ispada da je tablica ok na QA i produkcijskim serverima
<ravilov> samo na dev je smrdana
<ravilov> sta se uopce cudim
<rut> jutro f***ri
<markosejic> d dan
<Hrki> BotaniCar: bok
<markosejic> pozz svima
<weshmashian> mornin'
<markosejic> good afternoon
<rut> j* nitko nije napisao rijec od 8:00 
<rut> muffin 
<markosejic> hm
<rut> rade svi .. nitko ne kopa nos
<Hrki> zamislite supce, http://www.witza.com/contact.php
<markosejic> Traze Zlato
<Hrki> blokirali .HR TLD 
<Hrki> valjda misle da smo iz neke zabiti
<rut> a sto nismo ?
<Hrki> pa nismo bas takvi cobani
<rut> jesmo jesmo .. 
<rut> makni 3-4 grada veca
<rut> i ostalo ti cobanija
<jelly> Hrki: a sto ti treba s te domene?
<Hrki> jelly: ma jedan forum je blokiran i kaze da se tamo javim
<jelly> na koji URL?
<Hrki> hackforums.net
<rut> stavi proxy i radi 
<rut> barem ih ima
<Hrki> ma imam i to, ali ima .info zavrsetak to isto ne sljive :)
<rut> nadi koji ce proci 
<Hrki> nista, poslo sam im mail :)
<jelly> Hrki: jah, iz .de radi
<rut> eto imas de proxya koliko hoces
<jelly> to samo govori koliko su profesionalni
<Hrki> pa da, vajda su ih hakirali i sad su pizde :(
<Hrki> sta se bave tome ako se neznaju zastiti
<markosejic> bas
<Hrki> ali je odlican forum, ima pokriveno puno kategorija
<jelly> Hrki: neki put je takva blokada manje truda nego traziti idiota koji rotira IP adrese
<BotaniCar> Hrki: bok
<rut> vidi muffin provirio glavu :)
<rut> nekopas danas muffin ?
<BotaniCar> jbg, na sastancima od juce :) 
<rut> stislo te na poslu 
<BotaniCar> Jok, tebra, danas radim :)
<rut> skripte ne rade ?? aa 
<BotaniCar> ma ne, laymanu nijedan :) Juce sam imao prezentaciju jednog konceptualnog modela, a danas sastanak s razvojnicima .. 
<rut> wow .. daj reci o cemu se radi 
<rut> sto pravite ?
<BotaniCar> Nemrem pricat, da mi ne ukrades ideju :) 
<rut> nije valjda da je tajna ?
<BotaniCar> Budes videl nagodinu :)
<rut> joj .. sad bi ti napisao .. al necu 
<BotaniCar> samo napisi, i'm impervious to sarcasm 
<rut> daj napisi ukratko . o cemu se radi 
<BotaniCar> :) Jesam, o tome da ces vidjeti nagodinu :D
<rut> kakvu pizdariju si zamislio 
<rut> da nije neka skripta koja cita iz 100gb fajla neke specificne podatke o greskama ?
<BotaniCar> Vrijeme-usted-novac-usted , tak ce se gadget zvati :) Na zalost, tebi nece ustediti ni vrijeme ni novac, ali nekom tko ti uzima novce , hoce :) 
<Hrki> BotaniCar: jel znas koji tool za winse koji ceslja po regystriju u potragi za forenzickim dokazima :) tipa koji su programi bili instalirani i slicno
<Hrki> nesto tipa sta koriste ove udruge koji njuskaju po firmama
<BotaniCar> Hrki: ja, di god mogu, imam software inventory server/klijent , s povijescu 
<rut> muffin jel ima projekt veze sa linuxom ?
<BotaniCar> ne znam sad kak ad-hoc pogledati kaj je korisnik instalirao u ozujku 2012
<BotaniCar> rut: androidom, u ovoj fazi
<Hrki> kak se zove tocno tool ?
<BotaniCar> Hrki: kaj hoces napraviti ?
<rut> aha .. kad bude verzija za linux sjeti se i bsd-a 
<Hrki> da vidim sta inspektori vide kad prave provjeru
<rut> jelly 
<Hrki> oni neki tool pokrenu koji im izlista sta je sve bilo instalirano, pa provjeravaju licence
<BotaniCar> pa inspektori ti nece gledati sto si imao prije instalirano, nego gledaju zateceno stanje 
<Hrki> znaci portabilni programi nisu bed, ako su na usb-u ?
<BotaniCar> a zateceno stanje mozes imsti kroz jedno sucelje ako si instaliras , na primjer, OCS inventory, on je i crossplatform pa mozes imati i ljunixoide
<BotaniCar> Hrki: ne
<Hrki> oki, thx
<Hrki> a ovaj software inventory se isto zove app?
<BotaniCar> mozes preformulirati pitanje ? 
<BotaniCar> Ili, baci oko na http://www.ocsinventory-ng.org/en/
<BotaniCar> Hrki: sad sam skuzio zasto si mislio da listaju i softver koji je nekad bio instaliran, vjerojatno idu metodom "you may use regedit to dump into a text file the content of the key : 
<BotaniCar> HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall" , pa onda u ispisu imaju i junk koji je ostao nakon uninstalla 
<Jurica> pozz, instalirao sam Ubuntu 13.10 na Tosibi Satellite P300, i ne radi mi zvuk preko HDMI kabla na TV-u
<vrodic> jel ti problem isprobati ubuntu 14.04 live cd za istu stvar?
<Jurica> nije
<ivoks> Jurica: jesi promijenio output zvuka u postavkama?
<ivoks> kliknes na zvucnik, sound settings, 'output' tab
<vrodic> da, mozda to, ali mozda bi to trebalo raditi out of the box :)
<vrodic> pa je zato uvijek probati novu verziju.. a sa live cd-om to nije problem
<Jurica> Ivoks..ima Digital output, odaberem njega ali neće ni onda..probao i drugi HDMI kabel
<vrodic> ako radi na Win recimo, onda je do sw-a
<Jurica> na win7 je radilo
<ivoks> Jurica: i nije utisano il nesto?
<ivoks> hm, trebalo bi se vidjeti kao HDMI output, ne digital output
<ivoks> digital output (s/pdif) je nesto drugo
<Jurica> @ivoks...ne sve je na maximunu...na početku je bilo zvuka ali nije bilo slike...pa sam nešto čačkao oko postavka slike, pa je došla slika i nestao zvuk
<Jurica> nema ničega gdje piše HDMI :(
<ivoks> pa sto si cackao?
<Jurica> eneblao "zrcaljenje ekrana"
<ivoks> probaj ovo:
<ivoks> pkill -9 pulseaudio
<ivoks> pa vidi pojavi li se hdmi u sound settingu onda
<Jurica> probao, neće
<ivoks> super
<ivoks> zohar nasred sobe lezi
<ivoks> jebote amerika
<vrodic> ivoks: jesi nabavio novi laptop?
<ivoks> ne
<vrodic> meni je ovaj 230 ok, ali mi se na 240 ne svidja sto su maknuli fizicke gumbe iznad touchpada
<ravilov> vrodic, koliko znam ubuntu nikad sam ne prebacuje audiosink
<ravilov> kao ni audiosource
<vrodic> ali covjek nema niti hdmi output na listi
<ravilov> dobro, to je druga stvar
<vrodic> a ima mi smisla ukljuciti oba outputa po defaultu
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar> vidim pun gugl te toshibe i "can i haz sound over HDMI" :) 
<ravilov> vrodic, ali samo jedan sink moze biti default
<vrodic> ravilov: nemam pojma zasto pulseudio/ubuntu/stovec ne bi imali u mogucnost kloniranja
<ravilov> uf
<vrodic> s/u/i
<vrodic> ili kako bi to vec nazvao...
<vrodic> slicno kao i sa displayovima
<markosejic> ove nove toshibe brzo im tipkovnica otiđe
<ravilov> vrodic, filozofiras :) sve se moze, ja pricam o *defaultu*
<vrodic> ravilov: default bi trebao biti sane, a to je da sve rade
<ravilov> ne nuzno
<vrodic> mozda neki mali wizard sa testovima... ali generalno, plugnplay bi trebao biti the "way" na klijentskim deviceovima
<vrodic> "the way"
<vrodic> novi chrome (unstable) ne koristi vise gtk. sad se napokon na debian/ubuntu moze instalirati side by side sa stable verzijom
<vrodic> i pokretati side by side
<Jurica> probam sad lubuntu
<vileni> o kre
<markosejic> ja sam cackao pomalo s Puppy Precise
<markosejic> bez icega otvorenog 60 mb rama koristi
<BotaniCar> gasp, lord & master kre, ovdje ?! We *are* worthy !! :) 
<kre> oj
<BotaniCar> \o/
<kre> ma u prolazu sam :)
<BotaniCar> Ostani malo, ovdje se prica, makar offtopic :)
<kre> bas sam mislio pitati jel ima nekih Linuxasa da traze posao :)
<jelly> kvalificirajmo to: da traze _bolji_ posao
<jelly> :->
<weshmashian> kre: se mogu ja javit? :)
<BotaniCar> ili da traze radno_mjesto_gdje_ima_vise_posla :) 
<jelly> BotaniCar: nonsens
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: netko ce zakljuciti da nemas puno posla s puppetom :D
<kre> weshmashian: obavezno, prijepodne jedna smjena, popodne druga:)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: s/s puppetom//g :P
<weshmashian> kre: dogovorito :)
<vileni> jel se moze raditi recimo od 6-22h sa krevetom tamo? :)
<SilverSpace> Peticija za vraćanje Aljaske Rusiji skupila u SAD-u 11 tisuća glasova 
<markosejic> jbg skupa linux akademija
<BotaniCar> vileni: je, pa neg kak si ti mislio da probni rok izgleda, samo bez kreveta ? :) 
<markosejic> morat cu poceti cackati s Centosom
<kre> vileni: uvijek :)
<kre> vileni: ja sam negdje na 8/9-22/23 :)
<SilverSpace> Do 20. travnja peticija mora skupiti 100 tisuća glasova, da bi vlast SAD-a reagirala na apel.
<SilverSpace> svijet skroz poludio 
<vileni> kre: i onda kad zaspis napkon nastavis tipkati u snu :)
<BotaniCar> kre: with great power comes great^Cno rest :)
<markosejic> Word whent hell in a hanbasket
<ravilov> SilverSpace, to si sad tek skuzio?
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: mislis da ima dovoljno rusa s dvojnim drzuavljanstvom da to ishoduju ? :) Je'ate, pametni Rusi, umjesto da ratuju, uzet ce Americi komad po komad :) 
<rut> muffin kopas ?
<BotaniCar> Vristim od smijeha :) 
<rut> aj podijeli i sa nama 
<BotaniCar> Juce sam isao prezentirati taj konceptualni model o kojem sam vec pricao, naglasavam, konceptualni model ( razmisljaj u liniji kartonskog koncept BMW-a na nekom auto sajmu), i sad me kit iz salesa maila da jel imam vec marketinskih materijala :) 
<rut> ja sam bez komentara
<BotaniCar> napisao sam mu da nemam, i da vrijeme trosim na izradu prototipa, no da bi bilo lijepo ako on moze napraviti neki flajer :)
<rut> daj ti meni neki link za kakvu tetu (golu)
<rut> to sto ti radis je gore nego da kopas nos
<BotaniCar> reci kreu da radis bez place, samo da ti daju priliku da popravljas NSFW stranice :) 
<rut> ozbiljno !!
<BotaniCar> to sto ja radim je posljedica toga da na administraciju sustava ne moram trositi toliko vremena pa mogu stvoriti nesto novo :) Ne pada mi na pamet zakomplicirati si radnu okolinu toliko da sistemasim cijele dane kao ti :) Pre mali smo :)
<rut> opet ti ... 
<rut> al necu se uvuci u raspravu .. 
<BotaniCar> A cuj, opet ja :) Znas da cu te kljucati do penzije :) 
<rut> bitno da meni sad vpn radi 
<rut> :P
<BotaniCar> cek, slozil si i isšprobao sve kombinacije kroz ike2 ? Kul 
<rut> ma koji ike2 
<rut> pptp gre
<BotaniCar> Kaj nisi na tom zapeo pred par dana ? Pojma 
<rut> to radi sa svime ..
<rut> ma jesam al neradi sve pa sam brisao 
<BotaniCar> tc tc , tri tjedna u novoj firmi, i vec takvi kompromisi 
 * BotaniCar hides
<rut> kako onda reklama ide za tele 2 
<BotaniCar> Nego, ocemo neke karmine za windows XP organizirati ? :) 
<rut> zasto . 
<BotaniCar> Pa, nazivno su mrtvi za cca dva tjedna, ne ? :) 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ping 
<rut> pojima 
<ravilov> nije bed, sace win9
<ravilov> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cUJhaZ0Xq4&list=PLDLw5owfnUAxlJKuqdnNoLVcN7XizEBPU
<datase> ravilov: Title: Windows 9 Design Concept on Touch-Equipped Desktop PC, Views: 5667, Rating: 90.649348%
<BotaniCar> kak je frajer bahat s prostorom na ekranu :) Fullsized windows explorer ! :) 
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzmCd4KGFF8 # jesam vam vec rekao kak imam kul prijatelje koji sviraju .. svasta ? :D
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Kein Engel - Engel / Live @ Vintage Industrial Bar / 20.11.2013, Views: 5, Rating: 100.0%
<markosejic> D Dan
<Hrki> BotaniCar: zanima me jedna stvar, kako provjeriti kojim userima je zabranjeno logiranje na komp (mislim za win7)
<jelly> kozmetika: 100% success http://imgur.com/gallery/QyoTG
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcUnE0tHcaI totalno nerealistican 3d 
<datase> jelly: Title: RX Burn Rocky Mtn Arsenal 3/14/2014, Views: 231070, Rating: 95.11504%
<jelly> http://liliputing.com/2014/03/acer-c720p-touchscreen-chromebook-review.html $300 touchscreen netbook
<jelly> jes da je sa cudnim google OS-om, ali se moze prebacit u developer mod
<markosejic> i mozes instalirati linux
<markosejic> ali kod buta moras stisnuti kombinaciju tipaka
<jelly> racunam da je neko vec provalio kak to zaobici
<markosejic> ako stisnes razmak izađe iz dev moda ne mozes nista
<markosejic> ctrlc
<kre> jelly: u ovom aspektu cak mi se Infinity Pad cini boljim izborom
<jelly> cije je to
<kre> jelly: http://www.mojasus.com.hr/proizvodi/tablet/transformer-pad-infinity-tf700t
<jelly> nelose... kad bude updatean s tegrom 5 mozda ce i linuxe vrtit
<jelly> na nabava.net vidim samo TF701T, i to za 4kkn
<kre> je, to je to.
<jelly> ok, 300dpi ekran i 2560x1600
<jelly> al ne treba mi to, hocem nesto di se ne moram previse mucit da stavim linux
<ravilov> klasicni laptop i gotovo
<ravilov> ovo sve drugo je sminka
<ravilov> (preskupo too)
<ravilov> jelly, pa i android je tehnicki linux... ;)
<ravilov> "pri reprodukciji video fajla rezolucije 720p i osjetljenju zaslona od 60 nita"
<ravilov> kojim oni jezikom pisu?
<ravilov> pola teksta sa kvacicama, pola bez
<ravilov> svasta
<jelly> HA! aptitude install libjira-client-automated-perl
<jelly> sad cem otvarat i komentirat tikete iz shella
<kre> mrzim Jiru iz dna duse: )
<jelly> kre: to samo znaci da je nisi upoznao dovoljno
<kre> i ostale Atlassian toolse..
<jelly> u odnosu na Sharepoint i free wikije, Confluence je mila majka
<kre> imamo Confluence i uzasan mi je
<kre> mislim
<jelly> doslovno, tetka iz racunovodstva to moze koristiti 
<kre> Jira je uzasna, Confluence je tak tak
<kre> DokuWiki mi je bio idealan za sistemce
<jelly> mislim, meni je ikiwiki dovoljan 
<jelly> svn-om commitam izmjene i nove dokumente
<kre> pa da.
<kre> da ne velim da radi brzo i dobro, za razliku od Confluencea i Jire :)
<jelly> ali to ne mogu spojiti sa ticketingom
<jelly> jira ima sluggish UI, ali nije spora
<jelly> i moze se podesiti da vidim ono sto mi je bitno, a ono sto me ne zanima da ne vidim nikad
<kre> kod nas dio firme koristi Jiru za project management
<kre> i to uvjerljivo grozomorno, necitljivo, neshvatljivo lose radi
<kre> u usporedbi sa MS projectom, Jira je za project management cisti uzas
<jelly> kao ticketing sustav je izvrsna
<kre> od jednostavnih stvari poput dependancyja vise projekata, vise ljudi assignano na sub-task, automatskog crtanja sto o cemu ovisi i kad ce se koji milestone dovrsiti i probijeno vrijeme
<kre> strasno nesto
<kre> moguce, nama nije dovoljna za kolicinu tiketa koja je po queueovima
<kre> mislim, opcenito su mi Atlassian toolsi uzasno precijenjeni
<jelly> koliko imate novih na dan?
<kre> 10k
<kre> more less
<jelly> to stoji, digli su cijenu 5x u zadnjih 5 godina
<jelly> cek... 10k novih ticketa na dan?
<kre> mhm
<kre> nisu svi istih prioriteta i nisu svi naravno za iste deptove
<jelly> i koliko developera koji ih hendlaju?
<kre> recimo 50ak ljudi radi aktivno na tome, makar to je rough estimation
<kre> s time da je dio junk, dio legalese, dio se trasha, itd
<jelly> nije bitno kojih su prioriteta, na kraju imas neki ekvilibrij da koliko udje toliko izadje
<kre> yep
<jelly> haha, sad kolega cita i zanimaju ga uvjeti :-)
<kre> posla?
<jelly> da, za onog linux admina sto svako malo trazis :-)
<kre> nek se javi na jobs@crossvallia
<jelly> dot hr?
<kre> yep
<kre> CV na engleskom je pozeljan, moze biti Europass standard makar ne mora
<jelly> mi mozda imamo 100 tiketa na dan kad se zbroji sve
<kre> sreca i veselje :)
<kre> Inbox (34,885)
<jelly> dobrim dijelom zato sto _neki odjeli_ izbjegavaju biti tiketizirani
<jelly> mozda ce vam znati sloziti Jiru da bude korisnija, ovdje je svakakve workflowe slagao
<ravilov> a mozda poludi od jire ko kre :p
<jelly> ravilov: um, vec sad radi na njoj svaki dan
<ravilov> znaci... vec je poludio? :)
<Mmike> kre: al, to je kayako, ne jira
<Mmike> i da
<Mmike> jira je ueber-dreck
<jelly-home> vidim ja da vi nemate pojma o pojmu <g>
<ravilov> Mmike k tome nema pojma da je kre otisao
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> fakat :D
<ravilov> jelly, ja samo blebecem, jiru nikad ni vidio ni probao, prvi put sad cuo za to
<jelly-home> jira je jedna od onih alternativa koje su najmanje lose
<jelly-home> otrs?  smece.   RT? smece (koliko cujem, nisam probao)...  Jira?  Manje smece od drugih
<ravilov> znaci... govno koje najmanje smrdi? lol
<jelly-home> isto kao debian :-)
<ravilov> to isto kaze i autor mutta
<ravilov> all mail clients suck, mutt just sucks less
<jelly-home> eh
<ravilov> lol, kre bi se sigurno odusevio da cuje da jira i debian ustvari slijede istu filozofiju
<Mmike> mantis, jelly , mantis
<Mmike> i bugzilla
<Mmike> :D
<jelly-home> :-D
<Mmike> :D
<jelly-home> :-D
<ravilov> ᗡ-:
<SilverSpace> yah
<ravilov> ɥɐʎ
<jelly-home> ravilov: iz mutta sam to i pokupio
<ravilov> I see
<SilverSpace> yah kad ti uputstvo stigne na kineskom 
<ravilov> je li razumljivije od "kineskog engleskog"?
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> ivoks, tu?
<ravilov> jel zna netko gdje u zg mogu propisno baciti stednu zarulju u smece?
<jelly-home> +1
<jelly-home> woot
<jelly-home> The following packages are RECOMMENDED but will NOT be installed:
<jelly-home>   libpam-systemd
<jelly-home> ravilov: cijelu ili puknutu?
<jelly-home> zelite baciti novce na sumnjive kineske uredjaje?  http://antelife.com/ danas ima "rasprodaju"
<ravilov> jelly-home, cijela, izgorila, vise ne svijetli
<ravilov> mislim, vise nije cijela jer sam izvadio elektroniku :)
<ravilov> ali cijev je cijela
<Mmike> jel' tura tko od vas ~/.cache u ramdisk?
<jelly-home> ne
<jelly-home> ali sam ga mako sa SSDa
<jelly-home> vise zato sto ga ima puno nego da stedim writeove
<ravilov> ne
<ravilov> i jos je na SSD-u
<ravilov> uglavnom zato sto ovaj stroj nema drugi storage
 * jelly-home ima samo 8GB memorije
<ravilov> a jadan
<ravilov> inace za eko zarulje sam nasao jedino ovo http://www.eko.zagreb.hr/default.aspx?id=240
<ravilov> prilicno nespretno ali jbg
<jelly-home> morat ce to bolje rijesiti kad su prakticki zabranili obicne
<ravilov> malo je vjerojatno da budu
<ravilov> citam da je reciklaza eko zarulja skupa i neisplativa, te da to jedino veci europski gradovi imaju kako-tako
<ravilov> vecina zavrsi u obicnom smecu
<jelly-home> do kraja 6. mjeseca moraju u zg uvesti razvrstavanje tri vrste otpada
<jelly-home> u puli je to dobro rijeseno
<ravilov> nek kopiraju onda
<jelly-home> treba 2-3x vise kontejnera :-)
<jelly-home> i redovno sakupljanje posebnih vrsta otpada
 * Mmike uturio .cache u /dev/shm
<jelly-home> /o\
<Mmike> na doma-stroju ne kuzim bas razliku, jer je prije bilo na SSDju
<jelly-home> imas /tmp za ta sranja, /dev/shm je za drugo
<Mmike> al' na laoptu koji nema ssd ubrzanje (pogotovo chrome i thunderbird) je drasticno brzi
<Mmike> /tmp nije u memoriji
<jelly-home> stavi ga u.
<Mmike> istina
<Mmike> to bi jos bolje bilo, pa nutra napravit /tmp/mario/.cache
<Mmike> jelly, a, za sto mu dodje /dev/shm?
<Mmike> tj /run/shm po novome? :)
<jelly-home> backend za sysv shm, DUHHHH
<Mmike> e, al', zash smeta ako nutra ceram stvari?
<jelly-home> uzimas mjesta za shm :-)
<jelly-home> also, gubi se feng shui
<jelly-home> to sto orakl unutra izgenerira fajlove jos mogu oprostiti, jer ih koristi za shared memory ali na svoj nacin
<Mmike> pa koristim i ja ovo za shared memory!
<ravilov> a sa kime shareas? :)
<ravilov> alter egom?
<ravilov> :p
 * ravilov drzi /tmp i hrpu drugih na tmpfs, ali ~/.cache je na disku
<weshmashian> super mi je glupavi bug u nginxu sa include direktivom i GLOB_NOSORT
<Mmike> u biti
<Mmike> ima /run/user
<Mmike> to je isto tmpfs
<weshmashian> pogotovo kad se pojavi ovak na random
<Mmike> ravilov, zakaj je .cache na disku?
<ravilov> u ~/.cache sam prebacio cache od firefoxa, chromea i svega, ne bi bas da mi to nestane kod svakog reboota
<Mmike> zakaj ne?
<ravilov> pa
<ravilov> da mi se stranice brze ucitavaju? :)
<Mmike> ti jos modem koristis? :)
<ravilov> nema smisla silovat mrezu jer nisam u stanju imati perzistentni cache
<ravilov> Mmike, pretpostavit cu da si ti disableao cache u svim browserima :p
<Mmike> nisam
<weshmashian> ne nego ima internet koji radi :)
<Mmike> zasto bih?
<weshmashian> skoro
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> :D
<weshmashian> ok, tu i tamo
<Mmike> kad radi onda radi
<Mmike> iako
<Mmike> jebo ih bnet
<Mmike> a za godinu dana ce mi tu doc amish
<ravilov> kad radi, radi tak dobro da ti ne treba cache!
<Mmike> sa optikom
<ravilov> meni su prije negdje 2-3 godine u stan dosli neki baje i instalirali optiku
<ravilov> kutijica na zidu i zuti kabel omotan okolo
<ravilov> kao, za buducnost
<ravilov> i to tako sad stoji
<ravilov> ne vidim mu svijetlu buducnost
<jelly-home> a da je narancasti, odma bi se spojio? :-)
<Mmike> ravilov, a ciji su ti bajani?
<ravilov> da, ili da je pink
<ravilov> Mmike, pojma, to je zgrada platila iz budzeta
<ravilov> neki *com
<ravilov> tele, h, a1, tko zna
<ravilov> majstor mi jos napravio kurslus jer je uspio zabit busilicu u strujni kabel :D
<ravilov> u zidu, jel
<Mmike> :D
<ravilov> on radi svoje, ja gledam i ne vjerujem
<ravilov> i tako
<ravilov> omota kabel i kaze gotovo
<ravilov> bok bok
<Mmike> IBVOKS
<Mmike> ivoks, !
<Mmike> jebemu sisu :)
<Mmike> ravilov, desi ti doma
<Mmike> weshmashian, podsjeti me da te podasjetim da slozis at job za mail za kindle :)
<ravilov> Mmike, taman posla, pa da meni dolazis gledat formulu :p
<ravilov> a ni rakije nemam
<Mmike> ne brigaj se
<Mmike> omnia mea mecum porto
<ravilov> ...pijes samo meki porto?
<ravilov> srednjaci btw
<Mmike> to tu blizo mene
<SilverSpace> pih
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUjtcAlzQLk
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: HTC One M8 Review, Views: 901, Rating: 97.24138%
<Mmike> ne kuzim zasto svi update manageri moraju biti tako ocajno spori
<SilverSpace> menageri su uvijek na pauzi 
<ivoks> Mmike: a?
<Mmike> ivoks, ae! :)
<ravilov> http://i.imgur.com/L2ASIya.gif
<ravilov> SilverSpace, bas dobro razocarenje, jel?
<ipozgaj> oh, kupili smo ove sto rade oculus rift
<ravilov> i to za sicu, samo $2B
<ravilov> sta je to prema whatsappu
<SilverSpace> :)
<ipozgaj> ravilov: najjace mi je sto dovicamo i John D. Carmacka s time :D
<ipozgaj> tipa koji je napravio Doom, Quake, Wolfenstein 3D itd
<ipozgaj> dobivamo*
<ravilov> oho
<ravilov> nelose
<ipozgaj> ne znam koji q ce raditi tu, ali dobro :)
<ravilov> mozda na fb osvanu 3d pucacine umjesto kojekakvih farmivilla :)
<ipozgaj> haha
<ipozgaj> on je CTO u tom oculusu
<ravilov> pa onda ce na tome najvise radit valjda
<ipozgaj> da
<ravilov> zuck je to kupio ali sta on zna o tome :)
<ipozgaj> ravilov: btw znas tko sjedi do mene tu? :)
<ipozgaj> maintainer core utilsa :)
<ravilov> da??
<ravilov> sta radi u fb?
<ipozgaj> na cache infrastrukturi, isto ko i ja
<ravilov> (hm, tko to uopce maintaina?)
<ipozgaj> jim meyering
<ravilov> aha
<ravilov> pozdravi ga, znat ce tko je :p
<ravilov> (yea right)
<ipozgaj> iz red hata smo ga pokupili
<ravilov> pa da, sta ce tamo
<ravilov> to su majstori koji guraju systemd
<ipozgaj> to mi je jedna od najjacih stvari tu, sto ima hrpa takvih likova, pa mozes sve direktno pitati
<ravilov> pa da, najbolje da pokupite sve kljucne gnu/fsf ljude :)
<ipozgaj> ravilov: ne guraju samo oni, sto nije nedavno i debian odlucio preci na systemd?
<ravilov> pa sto mislis tko je to gurao?
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/E4iHdb kaj ova traži u frižideru 
<ravilov> ostatak suknje
<ipozgaj> #nsfw
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ln
<jelly-home> thanks na nsfw!
<jelly-home> iako je pg13, to ne racunam kao ns
#ubuntu-hr 2014-03-26
<ivoks> vazno
<ivoks> http://9gag.com/gag/axNmVgM
<ivoks> jako vazno
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/mame/clanak/inovativna-metoda-profesor-uveo-red-u-razredu-prijetnjom-da-ce-otkriti-tko-sljedeci-umire-u-igri-prijestolja-/735928.aspx
<BotaniCar> Hrki: na racunalo je zabranjeno logiranje svima koji nemaju lokalni ili AD account. Mozda ne razumijem sto pitas 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ja trosio mantis. it's drek 
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t1.0-9/1014366_10202880124857486_663085090_n.jpg #svjeza piletina 
<rut> jutro f***ri
<BotaniCar> jutro, r*t ! 
<rut> oo kopac nosa :)
<rut> kako je . 
<rut> ?
<rut> jel se ideja realizira ?
<BotaniCar> Pre naspavan sam :) Realizira, jasta, rekao sam ti da sam prezentirao koncept, radim na prototipu :) Mislim, "radim", pijem prvu jutarnju i kontam jel rano da pocnem s "nista mi se ne da" :) 
<rut> eh . ti da prostis dr**as a ja radim od ranog jutra 
<rut> i jos imas vecu placu od mene 
<BotaniCar> Svakom po zaslugama :) 
<BotaniCar> Mogu ti napraviti projektni plan za sitnu naknadu u litecoinima, pomocu kojeg ce ti kolicina angazmana znacajno pasti! Sto ne bi i ti krmeljao umjesto da radis :) 
<rut> nemoj .. 
<BotaniCar> :D :)Ali .. ali :) 
<rut> ne zelim te gnjavit novim pojektnim planovia
<rut> *planovima
<BotaniCar> Ako nemas ltc-a , moze i bitkonji :) 
<rut> samo ti sve 4 u zrak i uzivaj 
<rut> nemam ni jedne ni druge
<rut> samo krznene zivotinje
 * BotaniCar ne voli uzivati, treba covjek imati razloga da kuka :)
<BotaniCar> Iha, onda si bolji od mene :) 
 * BotaniCar ide po maksimi kaj dobi'm,to zdrobim :)
 * obruT se isto pita dal se isplati radit za 18k mjesecno neto... trebao bih trazit novi posao...
<rut> obrut ... sto da ti sad kazem ?
<rut> da te steram u k* ili ne . hahaha 
<BotaniCar> O,da, steraj ga u krasni samo zato jer laze za platju, ta svi znamo da ima 21kilokunu 
<rut> muffin .. sad pretjerujes 
<rut> pa nije mudrinic :P
<BotaniCar> Nije, protiv njega nema sudskih procesa u tijeku :) 
<BotaniCar> Pametan obruT, uci od njega :) 
<rut> a i da ima sa toliko kuna mu ni to nije problem rjesit :)
<rut> idem radit . esx mi se dize pa moram poklonit paznju tome
<BotaniCar> Pazi na tlak ! Ako svi fluidi odu tamo di erekcija trazi da odu, nema i za mozak ! :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ruzan je
<Mmike> al' radi
<Mmike> k'o i bugzilla
<Mmike> samo nije u glupom perlu
<Mmike> redmine se meni najboljim cinio
<BotaniCar> Ae,ae
<BotaniCar> A mantis .. ma radi, al zakua. Istinabog, nisam ga dve godine pokusavao ponovno upogoniti. 
<Hrki> BotaniCar: ma lik me selektivno blokiro, znaci svi ostali mogu na racunalo osim mene :)
<Hrki> morat cu probiti te win7 zastite
<BotaniCar> Hrki: sretno s tim. Re: 'kako vidjeti':Ako te blokirao onda ne mozes vidjeti tko je sve blokiran
<Hrki> ma jer sam se s drugim accom mogo spojiti, jedino je moj zezo, mislio sam preko drugog vidjeti
<ravilov> a da ga jednostavno pitas zasto te blokirao, te zamolis da te odblokira?
<ravilov> ili se druzis 
<ravilov> sa nekim primitivcima
<BotaniCar> igzekli ovo kaj je ravilov napisao. A ako imas lokalnog admina, odi na "run" dijalog i upisi "lusrmgr.msc" pa u listi usera vidi tko je disablean 
<BotaniCar> odnosno, ako imas domenskog admina, u "computers" containeru vidi tko smije na to racunalo
<Hrki> ravilov: ma lik se boji za posao, supcic zesci
<Hrki> poslije posla se zanima za mene kolko sam toga napravio, ono wtf
<BotaniCar> Boji se za posao, pa se ti ne smijes logirati ? kaj se spajas po noci i rjesavas tudje tickete ? :D
<ravilov> znaci bio sam u pravu, primitivac
<Hrki> jer popodnevnu radimo samo nas dvoje, pa da ne sjedim pokraj drugog lika sa kojim sam dobar
<Hrki> da imam vece sanse da zeznem :)
<Hrki> zamisli ti teoriju 
<Hrki> nista, pitat cu ga danas u cemu je problem
<ravilov> ako se hoces spustati na njegovu razinu, slobodno pronalazi nacine kako zaobici blokadu
<ravilov> ako hoces bit normalan i civiliziran, ili ga zamoli da te odblokira i vise ne blokira, ili pusti kako je (not my problem situacija)
<Hrki> hocu, nisam mogao vjerovati
<Hrki> da covjek poslije posla pita o poslu, cudan lik
<ravilov> eventualno "pravdu" ishodujes drugim putem (sef npr)
<BotaniCar> Hrki: ako si domenski / lokalni admin, samo si ponovno inejblaj akaunt, i napravi to isto njemu, mozes podesiti i neku poruku kod logina da, kad se uspije napokon logirati nazad , na ekranu dobije nesto poput "vidis kak je kad ti je kolega pe**rcina" :) 
<ravilov> right, jer to ce mu totalno nesto znacit
<Hrki> e probjem je da nisam admin, samo je on
<BotaniCar> ravilov: ne znam kako smajli na kraju recenice uciniti vecim, sorry 
<ravilov> BotaniCar, znas znas
<BotaniCar> :) 
<Hrki> ma covjek ima komplekse jer je prije dobio otkaz jer je sporo radio
<BotaniCar> Hrki: vidim da si isti, i ti si se isao malo propitati o tome s kim radis :) 
<Hrki> nisam, rekla mi je direktorica na kavi :)
<ravilov> eto jos jedan razlog da te mrzi
<BotaniCar> Majko mila, u kakvoj okolini ti radis
<Hrki> BotaniCar: bolje da neznas :)
<ravilov> visis na kavi sa direktoricom
<BotaniCar> direktorica s tobom traca nekog treceg ? 
<Hrki> cije firma traca :/
<Hrki> cjela
<BotaniCar> Stari moj, bez' od tamo :) 
<ravilov> bas ugodna okolina
<ravilov> idealna za zatrovat pamet
<Hrki> a da, ima oko 200-300 ljudi, proizvodnja
<Hrki> nisu bas normalni :)
<BotaniCar> Imate, nadam se, i dvije klanske linije u firmi ? Lobiranje i mobing se ne mogu kvalitetno provesti bez toga ! :) 
<Hrki> samo se zajebi pamte i jedva se ceka da netko sjebe
<Hrki> ogorceni ljudi
<ravilov> proizvodnja cega? bullshita?
<ravilov> nisam znao da je to komercijalno isplativo
<Hrki> hehe, ma rade transformacijske kotlove za koncar, simens i slicno :)
<BotaniCar> bio-gnojivo, it's needed ! 
<Hrki> ali cio sam da je u svim velikim firmama slicno
<Hrki> meni je jos dobro jer radim sa malim brojem ljudi, i od toga sam sa svima ok osim tim mamlazom 
<Hrki> valjda covjek kotira za novoga sefa pa se boji :)
<Hrki> bas me zanima koji je bio razlog, dok ga pitam 
<BotaniCar> Ja sam jednom, pocetkom radne karijere radio u servisu PC-a u kojem se predradnik tako bojao za posao, pa nije htio dijeliti znanje. Bilo je dovoljno jednom porazgovarati  s njim i shefom u troje i problem rijesen. Jest da me covjek nije nista manje voljeo, ali se bar dalo raditi 
<Hrki> ma sta je najgore, brijem da svi znaju za njega da je lik
<ravilov> re: bullshit - http://www.dilbert.com/2004-03-07/
<Hrki> valjda mi je zato direktorica to i rekla za njega
<Hrki> ali dobro radi posao, sta je je, ali smrad
<Hrki> nebi ja ni njega pitao za znanje, ali da se brine da mi drugi ne udijele je bolesno 
<BotaniCar> Hrki: to je sabotaza, kao takvo - teze krsenje radnog prava
<Hrki> valjda se covjek osjetio ugrozen, ni imap nezna podesit kak spada :)
<Hrki> to je onaj argumet, ni meni nitko nije u zivotu nista pomagao, bla bla bla
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzWd3cVNSC4 # a na rostilju , zna se, cevapi i kobase 
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Hladno pivo - Rostilj, Views: 667411, Rating: 98.47619%
<Hrki> trebali smo ovaj vikend na rostilj malo do plitvica, ali je prehladno :(
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar> \o/ 
<BotaniCar> desibredabre
<ravilov> Chile Volcano Plume Explodes With Lightning - https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t1.0-9/10006632_487756511350532_1164585179_n.jpg
<SilverSpace> Hrki: za plitvice je jos rano 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: eto me :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: i dalje si zadovoljan zvucnikom? Si umrezio sve zivo i nezivo preko njega ? 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: super je :) ali sam ga morao ici zamjeniti :)
<BotaniCar> Za jednak takav ? 
<SilverSpace> radio je ali mi nije pokazivao u kojem je modu na ledicama
<ravilov> crkla zarulja :p
<SilverSpace> ravilov: :)
<BotaniCar> Crk'o marshal ! 
<SilverSpace> odavno eno ga u BG
<ravilov> beogradu?
<SilverSpace> xep
<SilverSpace> yep*
<BotaniCar> http://jebo.me/pas/1@raw
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/stroga-pravila-za-velike-decke/1176271/
<SilverSpace> lol ovdje moze lokat do mile volje
<SilverSpace> kod arapa bas i ne
<SilverSpace> volio bi to pogledati uzivo 
<jelly> BotaniCar: zvuci kao onaj iz ferala
<jelly> Robi K. iz trećeg a
<BotaniCar> jelly: moj je izvor, na zalost, facebook ; pa ne znam otkud je zaista doslo. Mogao bi biti i Robi :) 
<Mmike> http://9gag.com/gag/aNejZG6?ref=fsidebar
<jelly> "ti praznik kad su svi ljuti na njega" -- About 167,000 results (0.78 seconds)
<SilverSpace> kako kinezi kopiraju go pro http://is.gd/MmWcIl
<SilverSpace> 14.04 bit ce to fakat odlican ubuntu. vec sad radi super
<SilverSpace> Linux kmet 3.13.0-19-generic #40-Ubuntu
<jelly> oho, preselilo mi biracko mjesto, automagicno
<jelly> SilverSpace: izvrsno ime stroja
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: radimo nekaj kaj predmnijeva da se ima kamera, ne-bi-vjerovao kakvu ce ti Kinez kameru prodati za 50$ , pojede i goPro ( po mom iskustvu jedini bed je kaj ces kameru morati rastaviti po primitku i provjeriti da su svi konektori dobro spojeni, nama nije ni jedna dosla dobro assemblana) :) 
<jelly> QA dize cijenu duplo
<jelly> QA i brand 3x
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: :) jebi ga to je tak doduse cisto sumnjam da se i go pro ne proizvodi u kini 
<SilverSpace> jelly: ako ne i vise naljepnica se uvijek placa 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: sve je jelly gore napisao :) Ista tvornica +QA+LogoFirme=CijenaDoNeba
<SilverSpace> sjecam se sony dvd za pc je kostao duplo od noname a bio je potpuno identican osim plastike na ladici sa imenom
<jelly> ne, izgledao je identicno... a QA je bio nepostojeci :-)
<Hrki> ravilov (ili netko drugi tko se kuzi i win batch) je ovo sad po propisima? -> http://pastie.org/pastes/8966548/text?key=mpy299tnq7jpel5fbgslw
<jelly> ##windows je odmah preko puta
<Hrki> s super, thx nisam znao na koji kanal
<jelly> mislim da ima i ##windows-server
<ravilov> a bas da je tesko pogodit..
<jelly> dupli hash je tlaka
<ravilov> cem to uopce?
<SilverSpace> kablova ko u prici puna kutija ali naravno nema onogkojeg ja trebam
<ravilov> od 10 krivih slozi jedan pravi
<BotaniCar> jelly: #windows radi, ali te redirekta na ##windows ako nisi authentan, bar mislim , #windows-server ne trazi ni auth 
<jelly> BotaniCar: aha, super... onda redirekta uvijek
<Hrki> nitko mi tamo nezna odgovorit :(
<Hrki> vise je ljudi ovdje aktivno nego tamo :)
<BotaniCar> Podesim encoding datoteke na UTF-8, stavim u .htaccess "ddEncoding utf-8 .htm .html" i i dalje umjesto Š dobijam "š" (IE) "Å¡" ( FF) , samo mi chrome pokaze ispravno, kaj bi to bilo ? 
<BotaniCar> s/dd/add/ , jel :) 
<Hrki> jesi pogledo dal ti mozda datoteka nije u drugom charsetu napisana ?
<BotaniCar> "podesim encoding datoteke na UTF-8" ,ne budi mmike :) 
<BotaniCar> time sam mislio i na sadrzaj 
<jelly> BotaniCar: pazi da ti server _nema_ DefaultCharset
<BotaniCar> jelly: mislim da ima, .htaccess ne overrajda global_settings ? 
<rut> muffin a mozda ti server ima sve 4 u zraku pa ga briga za utf . ili kopa nos
<BotaniCar> rut: odleprsaj ako ne znas pomoci 
<rut> kad dobim krila :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: makni globalni AddDefaultCharset, considered harmful
<Hrki> sta se preko htaccessa to da srediti, nikad cuo za to :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: LAN makina pa nisam smatrao bitnim, probam-javim
<Hrki> a jel ti mozda u htmlu drugi charset nego utf, one fore Content-Type: text/html;
<BotaniCar> Heh, pomoglo da sam u <head> jos jednom definirao charset .. 
<jelly> iskreno, za AddEncoding do sad nisam ni cuo... moje znanje apacheja je negdje na 1.3-2.0
<BotaniCar> jelly: i moje, radim si indeks servisa na jednoj internoj makini , da ne tipkam pune URLove :) 
<jelly> BotaniCar: pogledaj hedere koje server javi, pash vidit da AddDefaultCharset generira bas http header... i onda ti tamo pise jedna stvar, a u html <head> druga
<jelly> brauzeri znaju da hrpa servera ima to strgano, pa u tom slucaju ignoriraju enconding iz http headera
<BotaniCar|2> sorka, diskonektalo me, izgleda mi kao da sam ulovio samo kraj neceg ( vidim samo [11:12:24] <jelly> brauzeri znaju da hrpa servera ima to strgano, pa u tom slucaju ignoriraju enconding iz http headera )
<jelly> BotaniCar: pogledaj hedere koje server javi, pash vidit da AddDefaultCharset generira bas http header... i onda ti tamo pise jedna stvar, a u html <head> druga
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: je, sad sam pogledao, drito tak je 
<BotaniCar|2> "pametni brauzeri" :) 
<jelly> http://www.iqtestforfree.net/average-IQ-by-country.html
<ravilov> AllowOverride none?
<BotaniCar|2> Proofreading - citam i ridam 
<BotaniCar> Ima tko PC s wheezyem i par megabajta mjesta za test da proba "aptitude install sogo" ( groupware klijent ) i kaze mi da li mu je generiralo i sve nuzno za web interface ? Meni se servis instalirao , ali od sucelja nista 
<BotaniCar> Hvala !
<BotaniCar> Hrki: ping@windows-server
<Hrki> daj me ne zezaj :)
<Hrki> sad si kao jedan moderator jednog foruma koji ne zeli pricati hrvatski preko privatnih poruka jer je to protiv pravila foruma :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: sogo iz distre, ili odnekud?
<BotaniCar> jelly: je, nikakva cackanja, iz defaultnog repoa
<BotaniCar> Hrki: misli kaj hoces, ja mislim da windows probleme treba tamo i raspraviti jer je veca sansa da ce netko kog zanima to isto dobiti informaciju 
<ravilov> Hrki, kanali postoje s razlogom
<ravilov> ili mozda bolje da postoji samo jedan kanal sa par tisuca ljudi?
<Hrki> no dobro, imate pravo
<ravilov> ne mozes kanal gdje se slucajno osjecas "ko doma" (zlo)upotrebljavat za sve i svasta ;)
<BotaniCar> (osim ako je F1 u pitanju, onda je ok ) 
<Hrki> ali me muci engleski :)
<ravilov> e jbg sad
<jelly> to je druga stvar, i legitiman razlog
<BotaniCar> Hrki: pa usput ucis i englestinu, sunac mu, nece ti nitko zamjeriti ako napises GARMBLAWWW 
<ravilov> probaj na ruskom, to je sad popularno
<BotaniCar> :) 
<ravilov> mozda ima neki win-hr kanal
<BotaniCar> brijem da nema :) 
<vileni> pa napravi, da imam gdje iznositi frustracije sa hyper-v
<BotaniCar> Hrki: nevezano, aj da to ovdje istjeramo do kraja, kaj tebe muci a vec nisi mogao istestirati i ubrati eventualnu konkretnu gresku ? Ono kaj si pitao na ##W-s ne bi smjelo biti bitno - probaj na kraju skripte staviti "PAUSE" pa ces vidjeti gresku i ako se stvar slomi 
<ravilov> ali zato stvarno ima ##windows-ru :)
<BotaniCar> vileni: lazove, hyper-v je dragulj u MSovoj paleti slobodnog softvera, oni koji s njim misle da imaju probleme su neuspjesno liejceni alkosi i vucibatine  ( ukljucujuc mene ) s nerealnim ocekivanjima ! 
<BotaniCar> :) 
<vileni> BotaniCar: slobodan ili besplatan? a drugo, meni je super kad radi, samo sto kad se uzjebe onda popunjavam kolekciju sijedih
<vileni> a precesto to radi da bih bio zadovoljan
<BotaniCar> vileni: dlakocjepe, NEMAS TO PRAVO ! :) Kad se uzjebe ? kad pokusavas biti kreativan mimo podrzanih scenarija, jbg, onda su sijede ocekivana nuspojava :) 
<vileni> nije mimi podrzanih
<vileni> *mimo
<ravilov> vileni, uvijek mozes bit zadovoljan spomenutom kolekcijom :p
<BotaniCar> de i ti na win-server, da bas cujem 
<vileni> sta win-server, kanal?
<jelly> BotaniCar: spojit usb disk drito na virtualku je nerealno, jeli? :-)
<vileni> haha
<vileni> don't even get me started :D
<BotaniCar> jelly: ako ti pise da ne mozes, je 
<ravilov> cek, a sta fali vboxu inace?
<ravilov> cak i vmware
<vileni> vmware kosta
<BotaniCar> ravilov: decki ocekuju da im virtualizator koji dobiju s OSom radi :) 
<vileni> vbox je super za desktop
<ravilov> vileni, pogledajmo malo kroz povijest: u win dobijes ugradjen browser, svima nam dragi IE - koliko to dobro actually radi?
<vileni> ravilov: nikako, ali kakve to veze ima sa enterprise virtualizacijom? :)
<ravilov> ima - ne smijes imati nikakva ocekivanja prema bilo cemu sto dobijes besplatno od MS-a
<vileni> nazalost, nije besplatno
<ravilov> odnosno ugradjeno uz glavnu stvar
<vileni> jer ne koristimo hyper-v standalone nego kao rolu, plus sto je scvmm iznad svega
<ravilov> nije besplatno? hm
<ravilov> onda se imas pravo zalit, pa iskoristi to prav
<ravilov> o
<BotaniCar> vileni: ja jos cekam nekaj konkretno do ceg kosa sjedi, ne da trolam nego ad naucim nekaj 
<vileni> mogu se ja zaliti koliko hocu kad moram cekati subotu u ponoc da restartam node jer je prestao udp promet slati
<vileni> te posto je u clusteru, nemoze do dc-a da zna di su mu drugi cvorovi, pa nemoze ni transferati masine
<ravilov> onda mijenjaj virtualizator
<ravilov> ako postojeci komercijalni ne zadovoljava potrebe, zasto se gnjaviti s tim?
<vileni> daj mi neki koji podrzava live migracije, podrzava linux i win virtualke i ne placam ga nista?
<vileni> te da postoji neki support naravno
<BotaniCar> cek, vileni ne radi ti UDP komunikacija uopce ( npr. ne vidis ni rezultate heartbeat-a) ? 
<vileni> BotaniCar: da, navodno neki bug koji to ujebe, a nisu jos rijesili
<BotaniCar> vileni: imate dedicirani vlan za tu vrst komunikacije ? Znam da se stvar zna polomiti kad je mreza zagusena , na primjer, migracijom neke virtualke koja je u tijeku dok pokusa neku inter-node komunikaciju 
<vileni> virtualke generalno miruju, jako rijetko se dogadjaju izmjene, storage je sherani tako da se migracija virtualke dogadja u par sekundi
<vileni> ima 10gbit backbone tako da sumnjam da je do toga :)
<vileni> coffe time
<BotaniCar> heh, nekad mi zafali entrprajz envajrment, i miss all the fun :( 
<BotaniCar> meni radiTM
<ravilov> i 100megateragigabit link zna stucat nekad
<Hrki> BotaniCar: sta ti znaci document everything rule ?
<BotaniCar> Znaci da si dokumentiras kaj kod radi, za 6 mjeseci neces imati pojma sto je u skripti sto 
<Hrki> ok, hvala na savjetima :)
<jelly> lako je procitat sto kod radi, bolje je pitanje _zasto_ 
<BotaniCar> jelly: kak cesto stvari radim samo jednom, meni bude problem procitati i sto kod radi, 'zasto' obicno dobijem kad mi prijave problem ( ne radi mi GRMBLJ na FRFLJ > to kod radi ) :) 
<weshmashian> morni'
<weshmashian> mornin'* dapace
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: mastah of puppets :) 
<Hrki> meni je lakse nekog nazicati da mi napise kod, i bok
<Hrki> to su stvarno sitnice i smijeh za znalce :)
<BotaniCar> Hrki: doc' ces do toga da si ti taj kojeg zicaju ( ocito, vec jesi) :) 
<jelly> Hrki: sitnice i smijeh su 200kn/sat :-)
<Hrki> fina stanica :) 
<jelly> jok, to je baseline
<Hrki> krivu struku sam odabro :/
<ravilov> "well written code is its own documentation", kazu
 * BotaniCar gleda u izjavu i ne zna kaj bi rekao
<ravilov> Hrki, pa ti zicaj onda
<Hrki> a cuj, sve dok je entuzijasta i irca i q&a stranica mislim da se mogu provuc :)
<Hrki> jer stvarno mi trebaju sitnice, mada planiram pocet neki programski ucit ali nikak da vremena najdem
<ravilov> a mogao bi umjesto toga tu energiju i trud potrosit da i sam nesto naucis
<ravilov> eh, uvijek su tu neki izgovori
<ravilov> ne samo ti nego opcenito
<ravilov> najlakse je naci izgovor
<BotaniCar> Hrki: to sve stima dok ne naidjes na problem cije rjesenje ne moze cekati odgovor nekog treceg. To, naravno, ne vrijedi kad, kao u tvom slucaju, radis posao nekog drugog
<weshmashian> well written code je sam svoja dokumentacija samo ako onaj ko to cita zna prokljuvit kaj taj kod radi
<ravilov> weshmashian, to nije poanta
<weshmashian> ravilov: eksuli, it is :) mogu ja pisat prejebeno citak kod ak onaj koji radi s njim nema blage to poslozit sebi u glavi
<BotaniCar> u stvari, je :) Izjava je nonsens
<weshmashian> dokumentacija je ko sex i kava - kad je i losa sretan si da je ima
<BotaniCar> Cuo sam i ja za taj sex ! :) 
<ravilov> btw izjava je navodno dosla od fortran programera, i to nesto govori
<ravilov> sex je super, pricao mi jedan sta je gledao
<ravilov> (c) obruT
<weshmashian> ravilov: mogo je to rec bilotko :) vremena su se promjenila od tad. isto tak mozes slozit prejeben manual koji ti nis ne vrijedi ak je onaj koji ga cita kompletan idiot
<weshmashian> meni su, recimo, nasi puppet manifesti turbo citljivi bez dokumentacije jer znam sto se sve desava u pozadini, drugima nisu
<SilverSpace> jutro
<jelly> "Your Complete IQ Test Score Report1 has been generated and can be accessed immediately for € 7 € 6.5."
 * jelly je prosao IQ test time sto nece platiti
<BotaniCar> +1
<Hrki> lol :)
<BotaniCar> re: sogo na wheezy-u. Debil sam, lijepo mi u logu pise da slusa na portu 20000 , ja uredno udaram 2000 i gledam u greske .. 
<ravilov> jedan kolega ovdje je na intervjuu za posao rekao da je trebao biti clan MENSA-e ali mu se nije dalo placat clanarinu :)
<SilverSpace> Ukrajinke započele seksualni štrajk: Ne dajte Rusu!
<ravilov> cak ni bogatoj aristokraciji?
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/images2/rusi_26032014_fejs.jpg
<ravilov> um
<ravilov> majice govore da sve sto rusi nece dobit je handjob
<ravilov> ostalo je ok :)
<BotaniCar> ravilov: rekao bih da su ruke simbolizirana va**na 
<ravilov> moze simbolizirat sta god hoce, a mogu ja i shvatit doslovno ako hocu
<SilverSpace> ZAMP nije državna organizacija, već privatno samonametnuto udruženje
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: a sta ces kad im drzava drzi ledja 
<ravilov> iskoristili guzvu?
<ravilov> to ko federal reserve u americi
<SilverSpace> to sam ja odavno govorio trebalo tuzbe napraviti 
<SilverSpace> natjerati drzavu da to regulira
<SilverSpace> Ustavni sud odlučio: Djecu morate cijepiti http://www.vecernji.hr/moje-zdravlje/roditelji-nemaju-pravo-odbiti-cijepiti-svoje-dijete-929063
<jelly> fala k*cu
<BotaniCar> Fala Bo(n)gu 
<ravilov> glupost
<BotaniCar> Ima tko znanje o , ili nekog s znanjem , o TYPO3 CMSu ? 
<jelly> cuo sam... :-) da je bio ok prije 5-10 godina, ali komplikovan
<jelly> cuo sam... da se ModX koristi ovih dana
<jelly> pardon, MODX
<BotaniCar> ne ulazim u kvalitetu, sve sto znam je da je egzotika , a kolega treba konzultanta s znanjem o 
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBk8tI1sbCw # vu vu vuuuuuu
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Renman ft.  Ella & Silver - Večera Za Malenog Davida, Views: 361, Rating: 88.57142%
<markosejic> d dan
<BotaniCar> d dan markosejicu 
<jelly> svaki put kad stigne marko ocekujem iskrcavanje u Normandiju
<BotaniCar> :) 
<markosejic> he he
<BotaniCar> Ovaj TYPO 3 je stariji od gugla :) Ako nista drugo, sigurnosne ranjivosti za njega su umrle prirodnom smrcu. 
<SilverSpace> jelly: ja cekam da i musa stigne 
<markosejic> sinoc  malo cackao s puppy raring
<Hrki> di je ctcp? :D
<BotaniCar> Brijem da se skriva od "investitora" :) 
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxIPGJA7yRg
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Oda Dubravi, Views: 6549, Rating: 98.367348%
<markosejic> Radio Dubrava
<BotaniCar> Dinamo, Prljavo Kazalište, cigla, šora, Bogović, Crvenkapa, Bubi, Konjščinska, burek, čevapi, Rebelsi, BBB, Dragan, Tram 11, El Bahatti, Janjevci...... jednostavno Dubrava!!!!
<BotaniCar> Olimpijsko selo, svi u trenerkama a nitko hrvatski pošteno ne priča 
<jelly> hmm
<SilverSpace> http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/323541/Nezapamcen-skandal-u-Zagrebackom-holdingu.html
<markosejic> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eg53jU6F27o
<datase> markosejic: Title: Prljavo Kazalište   Radio Dubrava, Views: 4328, Rating: 100.0%
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: nemoj tako, na okretistu znaju 'rvacki, vidis da se deru "ajmo zene, sve po 10!"
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: znam ja reci "ni hao", pa ne znam kineski :) 
<markosejic> zao chan hao
<BotaniCar> :)))))))))))))))))
<markosejic> dobro jutro
<BotaniCar> " wanna buy wow glod, mate ? "
<ravilov> skandal u drzavnoj instituciji? prosto neverovatno
<ravilov> why am I not surprised
<jelly> glod!
<SilverSpace> Plediranje na jake rusko-srpske odnose samo je odjek ideja prošlosti. Oni koji u Europi, na Balkanu ili u BiH pate za Putinom neka idu k njemu', kazao je Clark ironično dodajući kako je 'Sibir ogroman i u njemu ima mjesta'.
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-b-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/t1.0-9/604083_10203326750720696_1497728769_n.jpg #medicina rada 
<kre> tutn
<jelly> čk čk čk
<ivoks> o, kre :)
<markosejic> kre pozz
<kre> oi dzeli, ivoks, marko
<BotaniCar> pluk - kas *nesto*
 * BotaniCar ode gledat' crtic o trosku firmwe
<markosejic> ja gledam anime
<jelly> ponekad se sam sebi gadim
<ivoks> ja rentam auto na trosak firme
<ivoks> :)
<jelly> lsof -np $(svstat /service/pdns-recursor|tr -d '()'|awk '/pid/{print $4}')|sed 's/->/ /'|sort -k9,9|perl -e 'while (<>){@_=split /\s+/,$_;if(/:domain/){$ns{$_[8]}++}} foreach (keys %ns){print "$_: $ns{$_}\n"}'|sort
<BotaniCar> markosejic: mislio sam na crtic o kojem jelly i kre tutn čkčkč-aju
<jelly> robot pluk!
<markosejic> One Piece 3 Film
<BotaniCar> jelly: k'o klinac sam bio isfrustriran time sto sam uvijek nalijetao na iste tri epizode tog crtica  :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: rentas nekog forda, vjeran sebi, ili ? :D
<markosejic> ima 633 epizode tog animeay
<jelly> Å¡teta Å¡to nema legendardnih sinhronizacija Danger Mousea
<jelly> odn. Dar Mar Holms
<markosejic> i 12 filmova
<ivoks> BotaniCar: pa focus je 25$ na dan
<ivoks> BotaniCar: sto je duplo jeftinije od taxia, ako samo zelim do klijenta i natrag
<BotaniCar> ivoks: dze si uopce trenutno ?
<ivoks> arizona
<BotaniCar> *kupi* mustanga, nekak ces ga vec dostaviti u RH ! :) 
<ivoks> ma kupit cu si lexusa
<BotaniCar> ili to :) 
<kre> ivoks: stvarno ti se svidja lexus?
<markosejic> toyota luksuzni odjel
<ivoks> kre: lexus es? da :)
<kre> ha ne znam, ako vec imas takve pare za spizdit u auto, zasto ne 7mica ili nesto ekskluzivnije, pa makar Infiniti?
<ivoks> pa bas zato sto je lexus bolji od bmw
<BotaniCar> O, kako sam znao da ces podmetnuti bembaru, kre :
<kre> Lexus mi je ono, auto kojeg voze djedice, profesori ekonomskog koji uzimaju mito i to..
<kre> NHF
<ivoks> NHF, ali bmw je tetkast auto :)
<ivoks> bas za one koji ne kuze brzinu, ali zele biti brzi :)
<markosejic> bmw bosansko motorno vozilo
<kre> mozda, mislim ja ne vozim bmw i to je previse para
<kre> ali da imam pare za lexusa, mislim da bih onda radije uzeo nesto drugo
<ivoks> lexus je jeftiniji, a bolji
<kre> a Genesis ti nije nesto?
<ivoks> lexus es je manje od 40.000$
<ivoks> bmw 1 je skoro pa tolko
<markosejic> Acura
<jelly> Tesla! :-D
<markosejic> hond za americko trziste
<markosejic> honda
<kre> ivoks: mislim znas, Genesis dolazi serijski sa 330+ hp
<kre> ako si bas navalio na motor kao razliku
<kre> YMMV, doduse, Lexus sluzi kao statusni simbol za razliku od Hyundaia :)
<vileni> lol, usporediti fwd lexus sa bmw-om
<vileni> i kao bmw nije drivers car onda
<ivoks> vileni: jel, onda je fiat panda 4x4 najbolji auto?
<vileni> genesis je zvijer
<kre> malo da
<vileni> ivoks: bravo, od lexusa i bmw-a na pandu
<vileni> mogao si barem cromu ili nesto
<kre> vileni: vidio sam da postoji R-spec Genesis sa 430 hp :)
<vileni> i 4x4 je za tetke (isprika kreu) :D
<kre> ma kaj sad :)
<ivoks> vileni: osim toga lexus ima rwde
<vileni> kre: birt je lud sta nema genesisa u hr, to mu je najdrazi auto
<markosejic> toyota 
<kre> vileni: da, steta za te pare bio bi fini izbor
<vileni> ivoks: jako sam svjestan sta ima lexus, ali reci da je bmw losiji od fwd lexusa je u najmanju ruku smijesno
<markosejic> americka Corola mi je odlicna
<vileni> pogotovo ako spominjes brzinu
<ivoks> vileni: ne, ne spominjem brzinu
<vileni> mora da mi se pricinjava
<vileni> <@ivoks> NHF, ali bmw je tetkast auto :)
<vileni> 13:49 <@ivoks> bas za one koji ne kuze brzinu, ali zele biti brzi :)
<ivoks> vileni: rekao sam da bmw ima ekipa koja ne kuzi brzinu, ali zeli biti brza
<ivoks> vileni: primijeti, nisam rekao da je lexus po tom pitanju bolji
<vileni> bmw ima ekipa koja zeli status i ekipa koja zelis jedan od zadnjih rwd sedana
<ivoks> vileni: vec je generalno bolji
<vileni> bolji u smislu vise bang for the buck
<BotaniCar> i, eto nas u porn terminologiji
<ivoks> pa mislim i da je kvalitetniji
<ivoks> bolje izradjen
<ivoks> vise-manje je to auto koji si zelim vec neko vrijeme
<vileni> sve to stoji
<ivoks> ne iz pretjerano objektivnih razloga
<vileni> postoji sansa da je bolji
<vileni> lexus je super kad ne zelis imati auto kao pola susjedstva
<ivoks> to vec imam :)
<vileni> evo, lexus IS
<vileni> to je prava stvar
<ivoks> pa IS 220 je bio moj san, kad sam imao 18
<vileni> sad si star pa zelis ES? :)
<ivoks> al onda covjek odraste, pocne cijeniti eleganciju
<civija> mecka je auto, sve ostalo su kola ... :)
<ivoks> uostalom, kada si direktor u nekoliko firmi, ne mozes se voziti u igrackama :)
 * ravilov se pita jel vrti ikoji od tih auta ubuntu, ako ne zasto se tu prica o tome? :p
<jelly> u buntu sa cime, jugicem?
<BotaniCar> tocno, direktor nekoliko firmi mora imati auto koji je bar hibrid, ako vec ne full electric 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: stoga mustang, velis? :D
<obruT> ja da imam para ko blata, ja bi kupio kamper
<vileni> mustang je tek bacanje para
<ivoks> ne ko kamper :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: mislio sam da pricamo kao covjek s covjekom dok sam to pisao, ne kao layman s direktorom svemira :P
<jelly> jebes aute, harleyja i na cestu
<ravilov> ivoks, ja mislio da nisi direktor zbog konjskih snaga nego zbog vlastitih kvaliteta? :p
<ivoks> ravilov: pa primijeti kako ja jedini ne zagovaram jurilicu :)
<vileni> daleko je sve to od jurilica
<ravilov> ivoks, pa da, onda ti je prius super :p
<vileni> druga stvar sto prosjecni dizel danasnjice ostavi u dimu (crnom) sve gti-e iz proslog stoljeca
<ivoks> kao sto je moj dizel
<ivoks> jest da su ga godine vec stigle, ali 2.2 nije los
<ravilov> navodno se ford gt toliko kvari da za servis das nekoliko puta vise nego za sam auto, a sam auto je vec skup
<ravilov> just saying
<ravilov> vileni, ako cemo vec o ostavljanju konkurencije u dimu, onda WARTBURG!
<vileni> ja sjednem u 320d pa si mislim kako je to idealan auto, ne treba ti nista vise
<ivoks> malo je mali :)
<vileni> a onda vidim civica iz '90 pa nisam vise siguran
<ravilov> vileni, 320D kazes? http://www.catmodels.com/product_images/k/398/55262__53544.jpg
<vileni> ravilov: ja bi i to vozio :) ako se krece na fosilno gorivo svejedno mi je
<ravilov> neki veseljak https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/t1.0-9/998431_10152135694489221_162929775_n.jpg
<ivoks> heh
<ravilov> vileni, neka neka, jednom ces i ti umrijet i postat fosilno gorivo :p
<vileni> ravilov: samo se nadam da ce biti neki bmw tada da me sagori :)
<ravilov> mozda bude neki prljavi generator u nekom gipsy naselju :p
<kre> zanimljivo
<kre> ja nakon terenca sjednem u clio i bas mi je lijepo i mislim si kako je najbolje sjest u auto di mozes ruku ispruziti kroz oba prozora sa vozackog sjedala :)
<BotaniCar> :)
<BotaniCar> Bar ne trebas zmigavce
<obruT> meni je lijepo kad u auto strpam dva bicikla sa skidanjem samo jednog kotaca
<vileni> ja kupio sa bratom thule
<ravilov> kre, i onda kad dodjes gdje ides, noge kroz pod, rukama dignes auto i poneses :p
<vileni> za na krov
<BotaniCar> Meni je lijepo kad si mogu priustiti da tocim i servisiram auto
<ravilov> meni je lijepo kad se prosetam negdje
<ravilov> fuj auti
<kre> meni je.
<obruT> imam i ja thule za krov, ali bajk gore ide tek kad dodjemo u regiju po kojoj vozimo nekoliko dana :P
<ravilov> obruT, a do onda bajkom vuces auto? :p
<kre> e btw, nevezano uz metiljanje o autima
<vileni> obruT: tebi bi zapravo trebao vw T4 transporter
<obruT> ravilov: nego kak drugacije ? :P
<vileni> idealno caravelle
<kre> ima tko kakav netbook i kakav?
<ravilov> originalni eeepc
<vileni> kre: ja sam imao 4 :)
<vileni> sto te zanima
<obruT> vileni: skoro pa da...
<BotaniCar> kre, pri ruci aspire one ( win 7 gore)
<vileni> fali mi sad jedan netbook kad obilazim mrezu
<kre> vileni: nesto relativno maleno, lagano, s Linuxom i nekom upotrebljivom rezolucijom za teamviewer, shell, chrome i eventualni rad iz birtije, auta ili nekog treceg mjesta di sam se zatekao usputno
<ravilov> kre, ja mislio da gledas onaj transformer, ima sve nabrojano minus linux
<vileni> kre: u principu gledaj 11.1" onda
<ravilov> kre, also, kako to mislis nevezano za aute? pa netbook savrseno pase ugradjen u auto! :)
<vileni> 10" imaju redom 1024x600, sto nije bas upotrebljivo, ja sam imao hp 5101 sa 1366x768 na 10" i bio je kul, ali wireless me izludio
<vileni> meni ovaj zapeo za oko http://www.mikronis.hr/detalji_proizvoda.153f0f0ab7984df4bd90f9be06a36fb7.lenovo-ideapad-s210-touch-intel-pentium-2117u-1-80ghz-4gb-500gb-w8-11-6-hd-intel-hd-graphics-p-n-59-390804.aspx
<markosejic> ovisi o wireless chipu
<vileni> wireless chip je bio neki sugavi broadcom sa draft .11n koji nikako nije radio kako treba
<vileni> ni win ni linux
<vileni> na kraju sam ga prodao, zajedno sa externim usb wirelessom
<markosejic> klasika neki low end brodacom chip
<vileni> iako, u zadnje vrijeme su netbook skroz zapostavili, i na kraju ti ostaje ultrabook, sto uopce nije jeftino
<ravilov> kako ne bi, pa svi se sad furaju na tablete
<ravilov> netbook je izumiruca vrsta
<jelly> wow, jos se prodaje wireless koji ima samo b/g, nema n?
<BotaniCar> vileni:ali je bas fino za raditi, imam neki samsungov ultrabook koji je jednako lagan/tezak kao acer kojeg sam iznad spomenuo. A milina za rad, full size tipkovnica, normalan ekran .. 
<markosejic> ja sam zadovoljan s ovim mojim Lenovom
<vileni> BotaniCar: znam da sam vidio neke 13.3 samsunge za "razumne" pare
<vileni> ali pitanje je tezine
<vileni> battery life je vazan, kao i velicina punjaca takodjer :)
<BotaniCar> vileni: ne znam koliko je ovo cudo kostalo, ali lagan je kao i netbook , te baterija traje duze
<vileni> meni su recimo zenbook isto ok, ali kostaju
<ravilov> svasta, upravo me zvali iz bneta, promoviraju neke gluposti
<vileni> a kako koji netbook, neki eeepc su imali 4-6h baterije
<vileni> neki 10 cak
<vileni> ali snaga je neusporediva
<BotaniCar> Meni je "naga" nebitna, sve kaj delam se vrti negdje drugdje, ekran mi je samo interfejs na remote makinu. 
<BotaniCar> *snaga
<vileni> BotaniCar: i meni isto, ali chrome poludi svako toliko :)
<BotaniCar> kad nemas para za windowse i posten browser
 * BotaniCar hides
<ravilov> remote-shell$ DISPLAY=mojakantica:0 netscape &
<vileni> mislim, radio sam ja po 12h na 10" netbooku
<vileni> ali kad otvoris previse tabova, ode sve :)
<ravilov> a zasto otvaras previse tabova?
<vileni> that's how i roll
<jelly> nije previse tabova nego premalo memorije
<markosejic> ja bi na asus ee pc stavio puppy raring i imas jos memorije na bacanje
<vileni> sad imam 16gb na laptopu
<vileni> :P
<ravilov> i to sve samo da mozes imat nerazumno puno tabova :p
<vileni> i za hyper-v
<markosejic> u idle 60 mb rama koristi
<jelly> 16GB bi trebalo biti dovoljno za svakoga! :-)
<BotaniCar> meni je dovoljno toliko diska, kamoli memorije :)
<obruT> jebo sistem koji nema paralelno pokrenuto barem 3 firefox profila i jedan chrome, a svaki od doticnih barem 20-tak tabova
<markosejic> ja imam 1 gb pa sta
<jelly> ravilov: ne vidim zasto je 170 tabova nerazumno puno...
<vileni> ispod 50 tabova uopce ne zelim pricati
<jelly> obruT: samo jedan profil.
<jelly> i za ff i za chrome :-)
<ravilov> jelly, jer nije razumno?
<ravilov> jelly, jel ti se vide uopce ikonice od tabova? tekst znam da se ne moze vidjet
<obruT> jelly: kak samo jedan sunce ti :)  jedan za surfanje preko korporativnog proksija, jedan preko ilegalnog proksija, jedan bez proksija za testiranje... obicno bude i cetvrti dignut preko udaljenog stroja preko x-a
<ravilov> obruT, kakvi to ilegalni proxyji? to se ne smije
<obruT> ravilov: ćuti bre :)
<SilverSpace> buć
<BotaniCar> jelly: kako navigiras kroz 1XX tabova ? Trebalo bi mi vise vremena da nadjem nesto u vec otvorenom tabu nego da otvorim novi i izguglam sto trazim :) Uvjeren sam da bi ti deduplikacija tabova smanjila broj istih na 50+ :) 
<ravilov> obruT, prijavit cu te tvom ISP-u
<obruT> ravilov: prijavi na abuse sluzbu :)
<ravilov> BotaniCar, tako i nastane parsto tabova...
<vileni> ja grupiram tabove po prozorima
<markosejic> https://www.google.hr/search?q=you+have+been+naughty+robot+santa&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=Y9YyU7DnKIH_ygPtlIDYAg&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ&biw=1280&bih=668#facrc=_&imgdii=_&imgrc=rjWutG1f5pCKTM%253A%3Bc8xUtX164H27fM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Ffc00.deviantart.net%252Ffs23%252Ff%252F2007%252F357%252F6%252F1%252FYou__ve_been_very_very_naughty_by_chisa.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fchisa.deviantart.com%252Fart%252FYou-ve-been-very-very-naughty-72836
<markosejic> 478%3B682%3B908
<vileni> jedan mi za nadzor, jedan za wireless sad, jedan za mreze, jedan za gluposti, jedan za hyper-v :)
<ravilov> firefox ima foru kad pocnes pisat url, prvi suggestion je "switch to tab" ako vec imas otvoreno
<ravilov> markosejic, koji q, koristi url skracivac
<markosejic> http://chisa.deviantart.com/art/You-ve-been-very-very-naughty-72836478
<markosejic> to je za obruta
<ravilov> obruT, evo jesam, jedva cekam da mi sad netko javi da je sanirao tvoj nepocudan proxy :p
<obruT> markosejic: mogu ja bi i vise naughty :P recimo, zalokat nekome adsl account :P
<BotaniCar> obruT: mozes mojoj zeni zalockati kartice ? :) 
<markosejic> nije moja mreza he he
<obruT> BotaniCar: imam uredjaj za to, zove se "skare" :P
<BotaniCar> obruT: ne rade i na udaljenim lokacijama :( Probao sam aplicirati vlastitu,takvu,alatku, ali zeMsko skriva kartushe :) 
<ravilov> kazes joj nek prodje kroz aktivan MRI
<BotaniCar> Hmm, vish, da ju zeznem i da ju na poslu posaljem u labos umjesto garderobu ( dok jos ima taskicu s sobom) ! 
<SilverSpace> http://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/wireless-access-point-wireless-router_1718672825.html
<jelly> SilverSpace: velis, bas ti treba 1000 komada
<SilverSpace> jelly: :)
<SilverSpace> bas gledam jel tko prodaje to 1kom
<SilverSpace> nevidim joos nigdje 
<ravilov> jos se igras s tim?
<SilverSpace> ravilov: uvijek :)
<SilverSpace> ravilov: eto cekam jednog da dode TP-LINK WR703N
<Mmike> osim na njuskalu
<Mmike> de jos da gledam lapatope?
<vileni> u trgovini :)
<Mmike> sto si ti neki duhovit momat :)
<Mmike> momak
<Mmike> to jest :)
<vileni> toliko da zasluzujem nekakvu pljeskavicu recimo
<Mmike> aj sutra s nama na ramstek
<vileni> u koje to vrijeme
<vileni> bas mi dosla obavijest da mi paket dolazi
<vileni> nekad poslije posla
<SilverSpace> gasi 
<obruT> ramstek !
<obruT> SilverSpace: idemo s njima ? :P na ramstek i cevape, pa mozemo sve to zalit s pivom
<obruT> pa mogu na bolovanje sljedeca tri tjedna
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/zte-uredaj-ljubitelje-selfija/131472.aspx
<SilverSpace> obruT: lol 
<tomislav> strucna procjena iskusnih ljudi- ljudovi sta mislite o ovoj knjizi ? http://www.plantation-productions.com/Webster/www.artofasm.com/Windows/HTML/AoATOC.html
<SilverSpace> mene ovih dana rasturaju kosti 
<obruT> tomislav: koliko znam, naslov te knjige se vec neko vrijeme provlaci po programerskom svijetu kao preporuka za ucenje asm-a
<ravilov> tomislav, vjerojatno prilicno dobra teoretska osnova
<tomislav> znaci valja, ok hvala :)
<ravilov> ali bez prakticne primjene
<ravilov> ako naucis asembler znat ces "dusu" racunalaa
<ravilov> ali nitko danas vise nista actually ne radi u asembler
<ravilov> u
<tomislav> ono s cime radis moras znat
<obruT> tomislav: samo prepostavljam da znas da se u pravilu uvijek strogo vezes uz platformu :)
<tomislav> da
<tomislav> ali bolje ista nego -nista
<obruT> mislim, mozes nauciti x86 asm i arhitekturu do zadnjeg bita i memorijske lokacije i to ce ti biti skoro neupotrebljivo na recimo motoroli :)
<obruT> dobro ce ti doci samo "nacin razmisljanja"
<SilverSpace> razmosljanje sto je to?
<SilverSpace> copy/paste 
<tomislav> haha
 * ravilov je naucio sve sto zna cisto kroz ogromnu masu prakticnih iskustava, slabo koje knjige
<ravilov> srecom pa sam izgleda bio rodjen sa prikladnim nacinom razmisljanja pa je to sjelo samo od sebe
<tomislav> lago tebi :)
<tomislav> blago*
<tomislav> wb Kroata
<tomislav> Dobrodosao
<ravilov> sta si ti portir neki?
<tomislav> pokazujem znakove aktivnosti na kanalu
<tomislav> dodes a ono mrtva tisina
<ravilov> pa?
<ravilov> sto ne valja s tim?
<tomislav> k sorry sutim
<ravilov> samo pitam
<SilverSpace> tko pita ...
<ravilov> ... ne boji se Tita?
<ravilov> no that's not it
<jelly-home> ... malena mu k...
<jelly-home> <björk> it's oh so quiet
<SilverSpace> ... upala mu kita
<tomislav> Dobrodosao OneKorea
<ravilov> SilverSpace, to je lose?
<tomislav> e pa se vi hebite ja sam covjeka pozdravio :D
<ravilov> moar noise on kanal
<OneKorea> bokbok
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAWvvE9w6Po
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Started as a Baby (Jon Lajoie), Views: 1476722, Rating: 98.17688%
<obruT> tomislav: ma bolje je kad netko dodje na kanal a svi cute ko pi*de :)
<tomislav> k
<SilverSpace> obruT: kak cute?
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> cu*e ko pizde :)
<tomislav> ko tursko groblje
<tomislav> a ovo je hr channel
<obruT> tursko groblje ? moram priznat da jos nisam cuo taj izraz :)
<ravilov> to ti je iz asemblera
<tomislav> znas ono kad su hrvati *kgh*kgh* turke i bila je tisina
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_9UKSrfY74#t=139
<ravilov> ...prihvatili?
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: 4 Moonlanders With BionX Motors, Views: 201389, Rating: 88.28452%
<SilverSpace> mislim da bi i meni trebao uskoro bike na bazerije 
<ravilov> na cega?
<hbogner> fak koji idiot
<hbogner> danas 2 puta bio u ducanu
<hbogner> i umjesto da kupim omeskivac i secer, ja 2 put akupim omeksivac
<hbogner> sad moram po secer
<tomislav> oseceri s omeksivacem
<SilverSpace> kiseli mu secer 
<obruT> hbogner: secer je zlo
<obruT> sta ce ti secer uopce ? :)
 * obruT se ne sjeca kad je stavio secer u bilo sto
<obruT> iako, istina, nisam nikad pekao kolace :)
 * tomislav otisao po komad secera
 * SilverSpace bi sad jedno pivo 
<SilverSpace> žedan ko pas 
<tomislav> dao bi ti da imam
<tomislav> :)
<SilverSpace> apt-get 
<SilverSpace> ovo bi ja na baterije http://motorbikewriter.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/2014_zero-sr.jpg
<tomislav> beer
<tomislav> ja bi to i bez bateria
<SilverSpace> 100 tisuca km garancija 
<vileni> brammo je isto dobar
<SilverSpace> je 
<vileni> a jos kad bi rimac napravio motocikl a ne bicikl :)
<SilverSpace> puno para trazi 
<vileni> takva mu klijentela
<obruT> ja bi ovo http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-ajWgF-CB8hc/TcUjdHGdGVI/AAAAAAAACfs/OR76j1whcEA/s1600/Isoyama%20Sayaka%20Hot%20Japan%20Girl%207.jpg  , moze i bez baterija
<ravilov> sta ce ti to bez baterija?
<SilverSpace> obruT: znao sam :)
<vileni> stari perverznjak
<ravilov> /ofucani\
<tomislav> vidi vidi channel se budi :D
<SilverSpace> kaj
<ravilov> ve
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXDlyfcWDI8
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Zero DS on the Street and a Fire Road, Views: 58399, Rating: 94.838706%
<hbogner> obruT, jesiu ikad pokusao napraviti kakao od kakao praha, ne kras ekspres ni neskviik, nego bad kako praha, onaj koji ide u kolace?
<SilverSpace> http://www.zeromotorcycles.com/zero-ds/order.php
<SilverSpace> hm nije tako ni preskup
<obruT> hbogner: nekad jako davno... mogo bi cak i odrediti pribliznu godinu... tam negdje 2002-ge
<ravilov> i kako je to zavrsilo?
<tomislav> proljevom
<MmikeDOMA> ravilov, obruT: znate neki online dns servis?
<MmikeDOMA> da mogu doc, platit, klikat DNS zonu za svoju domenueu
<vileni> ili offline ako nema online
<MmikeDOMA> * [mmike] (0fcbe94c@gateway/web/freenode/ip.15.203.233.76): zcce02cs1742-db20.houston.hp.com/15.203.233.76
<MmikeDOMA> ma cuj ti njega
<vileni> meni je dynadot ok
<vileni> ako sta pomaze
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> al' tamo moram i kupit domenu?
<vileni> pa koliko sam skuzio mozes i prenijeti
<vileni> ali neznam proceduru
<obruT> predobar cover... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pclSoQFVUo4  stvarno tesko za prenijeti na klavir...
<datase> obruT: Title: Lynyrd Skynyrd - Free Bird - piano cover, Views: 239534, Rating: 99.59146%
<Mmike> hm
<ravilov> Mmike, ne znam
<tomislav> ljudovi vidimo se
<Mmike> mah
<ravilov> Mmike, right on time :p
<Mmike> m?
<SilverSpace> ln
<ravilov> log
<ravilov> Mmike, mases kad je vec otisao
<Hrki> bokte kako dobro rakitic igra :)
<Hrki> citam danas, da je budget talijanske mafije veci od proracuna EU, wTF? :D
#ubuntu-hr 2014-03-27
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t1.0-9/1524608_10152269195618930_605842046_n.jpg
<rut> jutro f***ri
<BotaniCar> hurka-burka ! :) Zasp'o sam na pos'o :) 
<jelly-home> /o\
<BotaniCar> Dobar je osjecaj :) 
<BotaniCar> Valjda zato kaj jos nisam pogledao tickete :) 
<rut> znam ja zasto 
<rut> jer si umoran od administriranja a tu prodajes spiku kak kopas 
<rut> nos
<BotaniCar> Je, kopam bar dvije stvari, nos i kriptonofce :) 
<Mmike> Please note that the original 4.3.10 packages (revision 92957) were replaced (revision 93012) due to a last-minute regression, see #12868!
<Mmike> debili
<Mmike>   Installed: 4.3.8-92456~Ubuntu~raring
<Mmike>   Candidate: 4.3.10-92957~Ubuntu~raring
<Mmike> konji
<Mmike> Failed to fetch http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/pool/contrib/v/virtualbox-4.3/virtualbox-4.3_4.3.10-92957~Ubuntu~raring_amd64.deb  404  Not found
<drj_cro> Mmike: https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads i uzivaj
<Mmike> pa da
<Mmike> potrgali su :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<rut> muffin ako si radio nesto nocas sa zenom onda ti je oprosteno sto si zaspao 
<BotaniCar> rut: *phew* , uistinu, gledali smo serije do polnochi ! :) 
<BotaniCar> Iskreno, zaspao sam jer sam si sinoc rekao da je sramota da imam tablet doma vec skoro cetvrt godine , a nisam nikakvu igricu instalirao :) Next thing, 2AM :) 
<BotaniCar> Znao sam da sam zbog neceg prestao igrati WoW - neposredna opasnost da prestanem raditi :) 
<rut> :(
<BotaniCar> Nagios mi je poceo opasno tlaciti server na kojem je hostan , a trebao bi dodati jos checkova .. 
 * BotaniCar trlja ruke , gief jache servere
<rut> gledao serije .. umjesto da glumis i reziras ti gledas 
<BotaniCar> Je, o glumi/reziranju pravi klaviri ne pricaju 
<rut> pa trebas pricat .. mozda onda skatulje ovdje nesto nauce .. u tome je poanta
<rut> no kakav je to server da ti je slab ? daj malo spec.
<BotaniCar> virtualni ! Meh, nish ti moje specke ne znace, ionak ces morati svoju metriku napraviti ako ces ti podizati svoj
<Mmike> drj_cro, da, potrgali
<Mmike> drj_cro, isntaliro sad na ruke, sta cu, jadan
<Mmike> k'o da centos imam :0
 * BotaniCar naculi uho kad cuje centos
<rut> ja sam svoj jucer podigo 
<BotaniCar> rut: kol'ko senzora imas sveskup ? I, jel centralni server dela jos nekaj ? Mene djelomicno je*e sto ovaj koji hosta nagios istovremeno bude agregacijska tocka i za munin , pa zna podivljat'
<rut> pa imam ih 10 a ne 1 
<BotaniCar> imas 10 centralnih servera ? 
<rut> naravno .. pa kad su stare kante
<markosejic> D dan
<SilverSpace> Borba za kontrolu interneta: Tko će nakon 2015. preuzeti nadzor nad internetom?
<markosejic> silver pozz
<Mmike> "Thanks Mario. I forgot to update the Saucy repository, done now." :D
<Mmike> eto ih, sfixali :)
<SilverSpace> markosejic: i tebi 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: znaci mogu sad updejtat :)
<CrazyLemon> fixali za saucy a tebi treba raring :P
<Mmike> :D
<markosejic> ja sam malo radio s puppy raring
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> jos jedan razlog sjebatosti unityja
<Mmike> je sto nemosh koristiti auto-window-rise :)
<BotaniCar> kaj bi to opche bilo ? 
<BotaniCar> Znam ! To je funkcionalnost windows managera koja podize i spusta prozore na automobilu ! 
<jelly> autoraise je za kukavice
<jelly> da: focus follows mouse ne: auto raise
<jelly> pogotovo ne: auto focus kao u windowsima
<BotaniCar> :) 
<jelly> ono kad neki kufer izleti s popupom i odmah uzme fokus
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-b-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/t1.0-9/1526284_842802379079198_911266603_n.jpg # vlada-diznilend
<jelly> meni se cini da su oni svi Sleeping Beauty
<BotaniCar> Da spavaju, ne bi radili stetu 
<SilverSpace> http://silverspace.bshellz.net/
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: kaj to odbrojavas ? 
<drj_cro> dolazak novih zvucnika? :)
<BotaniCar> :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> SilverSpace: pcelinje skoljke su neki dyndns provider?
<SilverSpace> pcelinje skoljke lol
<BotaniCar> free shell provider
<SilverSpace> yep 
<jelly> besplatne skoljke?
<BotaniCar> hebo shell na kojem ne smijem ni bota ni neki servis vrtiti :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: tu sam irssi prije imao 
<jelly> ali mozes vrtiti nezasluzene hvalospjeve fetelu <G>
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> What jelly wrote ^^^^
<jelly> kad vec nemam IRL, da bar prcam ovdje malo
<SilverSpace> gundžala 
<ivoks> ne prcas IRL?
<Mmike> jelly, ma to, focus follows mouse
<BotaniCar> Po zimi bi i mogao, ne oznojis se toliko 
<Mmike> iako meni i autoraise pase, al' nakon pol sekunde
<ivoks> Mmike: to ces moci u 14.04
<ivoks> gdje ces moci staviti alatnu traku u prozor
<Mmike> ivoks, ma mozes i tu, al' kako su meniji gore u vrhu ekrana, kad predjem misem preko drugog prozora
<Mmike> aha
<jelly> alatnu traku?
<Mmike> ma valjda menije 
<ivoks> il kak se vec zove
<ivoks> da, menije
<Mmike> menu bar :)
<jelly> candy bar
<Mmike> ono sto je, ziv covjek nebi vjerov'o, bilo u prozoru, pa su maknuli van :D
<jelly> a to
<Mmike> ivoks, koji ti laptop sad imas? jos uvijek onaj x?
<ivoks> Mmike: pa, nije bas isto
<jelly> dakle jedno 5 godina treba da taj unity postane upotrebljiv, isto kao i bilo koji drugi softverski proizvod
 * Mmike veselo vozi Mate, i skroz je zadovoljan.
<BotaniCar> http://www.index.hr/rouge/clanak/dnevnik-gradske-cure-dostojevski-vs-twitter-/735961.aspx "OVO pišem u subotu navečer, jer imam bogat društveni život. Dok ja tipkam, neki klinci mi u dvorištu iza zgrade repaju narodnjake. REPAJU. Narodnjake. Da herpes ima zvuk, to bi bio taj zvuk."
<Mmike> imam KDE doma, i to isto radi... al' je overbloated with useless functionality :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, od svih stvari... :)
<jelly> Mmike: u KDE-u se bar sve to moze ugasiti
<Mmike> jelly, da, kao, recimo, 'activities' :)
<jelly> da
<Mmike> kak da to ugasim?
<Mmike> stoji mi u cosku 'new activity' i obicno neki prozor to prekrije pa ne vidim
<jelly> imas samo jednu, maknes sa desktopa i gotovo
<Mmike> al' nije ugaseno
<SilverSpace> Kaze norvezanin >> Sviđa mi se Hrvatska, posebno Velebit, no Hrvati previše puše
<jelly> Mmike: kod mene nema "new activity" u debianu 7
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: reci ti njemu da mi lizemo, a popusiti moze on ! 
<Mmike> jelly, koji KDE?
<jelly> Mmike: ima "Desktop" gore desno.  4.8
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> to je staro  :)
 * Mmike ima 4.11
<Mmike> iako misli da je to brilo i prije
<jelly> ko ti kriv kad trosis novo...
 * jelly nema vremena ni volje upgradeati svako malo
 * Mmike trosi ubuntu
 * Mmike ne apgrejda svako malo
<Mmike> jednostavno, ubuntu ima nov sotfver :)
<SilverSpace> izgleda da nema vise prijateljskih nogometnih utakmica 
<BotaniCar> http://amirunningxp.com/ # jos jedan turbo koristan sajt .. 
<jelly> Mmike: 6 mjeseci = svako malo
<SilverSpace> uvodi se neki kup 
<Mmike> jelly, ma sad kad dodje LTS cu ostat na njemu
<jelly> LTS je svake 2 godine, to je slicno staro kao debian
<Mmike> 3
<jelly> 2.
<jelly> 10.04, 12.04, 14.04
<Mmike> bogme 2
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> al' je supportano dugo
<SilverSpace> LTS 1404
<Mmike> i noviji softver nego u debianu
<jelly> 12.04 ima noviji softver nego wheezy?
<Mmike> ne, al' 13.10 ima :)
<BotaniCar> princeton researchers successfully turned a live cat into a functioning telephone in 1929 (čisto ako vam ikad zatreba, a nemate telefon pri ruci, a imate mačku...)
<jelly> ...
<Mmike> a bogme i 13.04 :)
<jelly> Mmike: to nije LTS
<Mmike> jelly, zasto mi sad imamo ovaj pointless razgovor? :)
<Mmike> 14.04 ce biti LTS :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: Zapetljao se, daj mu par recenica vremena da dokuci sto je htio reci :) 
<jelly> Mmike: a ne znam, i ja sam blesav ocekivat da budes konzistentan u dvije recenice
<Mmike> ja jesam konzistentan
<Mmike> ti samo imas problema s pracenjem :)
<Mmike> ako bas zelis, mozemo fino analizirati recenicu po recenicu :)
<jelly> agree to disagree
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ti ne bi prepoznao konzistentnost da te za dupe ugrize :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ne laprdaj :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: samo to znam ! :) 
<BotaniCar> http://www.insightcrime.org/news-briefs/police-convict-chile-drug-trafficker-after-discovering-secret-code # steta kaj ne pise koliko im je trebalo da skkuze substitucijsku shemu :) 
<obruT> dzisus... supstituciju razbijes zacas
<jelly> ak si policajac?
<obruT> ne treba nikakav papiric za to
<obruT> ak si policajac ne, ali ak si policajac i nesto ti je sumnjivo, raspitas se valjda :)
<jelly> aha...
<SilverSpace> jelly: eto ne velicam ja vettela svijet potvrdio :) http://www.jutarnji.hr/franklin--vettel-i-bayern-dobitnici--quot-laureusa-quot-/1177201/
<Mmike> hrvoje, stso je xtrabackup_logfile
<Mmike> tj
<Mmike> jel' mogu to obrisat nakon sto napravim snapshot? :)
<jelly> prosjecan covjek vjerojatno ne zna da kriptoanaliza postoji
<obruT> vettel i bayern ? nogometni klubovi ?
<Mmike> obruT, nope, kernel moduli za VR kacige
<SilverSpace> obruT: :)
<Mmike> (kakav ignorant)
<Mmike> odem u ofis
<Mmike> ajte
<BotaniCar> obruT: uzmi u obzir da su bili dovoljno pametni da ne koriste razmak medju rijecima, brijem da je ubogim zbirima to unistilo svaku nadu da brutforsaju substituciju ;)
<obruT> :)
<SilverSpace> ovi na 101 su fakat napuseni 
<Hrki> mislis :D
<BotaniCar|2> kak velim dhcp_probe-u da response koji dobije od nekog drugog servera nije unexpected, i da ne logira to kao gresku ? 
<BotaniCar|2> ( /etc/dhcp_probe.cf mi je prazan )
<Hrki> BotaniCar|2: kaj je nakraju bilo sa onim charsetom?
<BotaniCar|2> Hrki: napisao sam kaj je bilo :) definirao sam mu <head> sekciju i stvar proradila 
<Hrki> aha, pa to uvjek mora biti, zato mi je cudno bilo da ne radi
<BotaniCar|2> u stvari, ne mora uvijek biti. 
<BotaniCar|2> as for dhcp_probe, samo sam mu dodao "legal_server " parametar i sad ne spama 
<Hrki> momci, sto sve treba podesiti ili zicnuti server osoblje da mi je recimo hostname npr domena.org
<Hrki> dok sam recimo na ircu da mi pise npr domena.org, nesto slicno kao sto koriste psyboncovi sa vhostovima
<ravilov> o dovraga, ne znam tko je gluplji, outlook ili ja
<ravilov> nesto zbrljo, stisnuo valjda gdje ne treba
<ravilov> "opening a lot of items can make the system unresponsive, are you sure you want to open these 179 items?"
<ravilov> naravno kliknem "jasta, dabome"
<ravilov> taskbar mi dobio scrollbar
<SilverSpace> je 
<weshmashian> mornin'
<SilverSpace> i tebi 
<BotaniCar|2> Hrki: mozes otici na #freenode i zatraziti cloak, uvjeti za dobijanje ( ako zelis nekakav custom cloak ) su na http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<jelly> Hrki: trazi unaffiliated cloak, to se dobije u roku odma ako je osoblje ubdno
<jelly> budno*
<Hrki> e, to je vezano za irc server freenode, a kako da dobijem zauvijek da mi recimo kad idem na bilo koji server pise ta adresa
<Hrki> jer sam primjetio da neki koji surfaju iz firme imaju hostname koji je ime firme
<Hrki> to bi trebo zicnut providera ?
<ravilov> er
<ravilov> what?
<ravilov> trebas imati svoju domenu ocigledno
<ravilov> sa dobro podesenim dns-om
<ravilov> to nema nikakve veze sa ircom ili bilo kojim drugim servisom
<Hrki> ajmo ovako, imam server na leasewebu
<Hrki> sada zelim kada idem na irc preko tog servera da ne pise IP od servera nego recimo mojadomena.org
<ravilov> ajmo opet
<ravilov> 13:17 < ravilov> trebas imati svoju domenu ocigledno
<ravilov> 13:17 < ravilov> sa dobro podesenim dns-om
<Hrki> i to je to? nista nemoram zicati osoblje sa servera ?
<ravilov> ako ti rdns vraca ip adresu (sto kazes da vraca), te ako je ta ip adresa fiksna (a trebala bi biti) onda ne
<ravilov> samo trebas u svoj dobro podeseni dns ubaciti tu ip adresu
<Hrki> ok, hvala
<ravilov> teoretski, ako taj server ima fiksnu adresu, mozes ga iskoristiti kao master dns za tu domenu
<markosejic> d dan
 * BotaniCar|2 rastura, ono, sve :)
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> americki satelit vidio krhotine zrakoplova
<ivoks> ono, ok
<ivoks> kineski satelit vidio krhotine zrakoplova
<ivoks> ono, ok
<ivoks> francuski satelit vidio krhotine zrakoplova
<ivoks> ono, ajde dobro
<ivoks> al sad i tajlandski?
<ivoks> kaj fakin tajland ima satelite? :)
<obruT> zast ne bi imao ? pa ima i hrvatska svemirski program i svemirsku agenciju
<ivoks> al nema nista u svemiru :)
<obruT> kak nema, poslali su plisanog medvjedica
<ivoks> joj, idem pod tus
<obruT> iako, nesto im se zbrejkao gps i odasiljac, a i fotic i stosta jos od opreme pa nisu bas sigurni do koje su visine otisli :P
<ravilov> zasad znaju da je sve mracno i nista se ne vidi, kasnije ce otkrit da se srusilo i upalo u neciji podrum
<BotaniCar|2> ja bi zabranio da se infrastruktura za olimpijade gradi bez prethodnog predocenja plana o after-usage u http://www.businessinsider.com/sochi-ghost-city-2014-3?op=1
<ravilov> svasta, pa nije olimpijada bila tak davno, kak je sve tak brzo propalo?
<vrodic> pa nije nesto propalo, nego je na nekim mjestima loše građeno, a ne nekima nije niti izgrađeno
<vrodic> veći je problem što sada to zjapi prazno
<obruT> ajmo se preselit
<obruT> ak ima interneta
<jelly> slike iz atene i sarajeva su zanimljive, sarajevo bar ima izgovor
<BotaniCar|2> obruT: kaj , da se preselim u grad duhova ? Za to je dosta da se pomaknem jos 100m od lokacije di sam sad :) 
<obruT> BotaniCar|2: jel imas barem kakvu lokvetinu pa da imas feeling da si na jezeru ?
<obruT> odnosno moru, je li :)
<BotaniCar|2> obruTimam iza zgrade kanal za odvodne vode , srecom - vecinu vremena samo s potocicem pitke vode, jos nije dosao do ruba :)
<BotaniCar|2> Mogao bi i pecati, da sam lud :) Sad me sjetilo kad mi je tast rekao da mi je to dobro za pecat i ostao blejati kad sam ga podsjetio da je esencija ribicije da pobegnes od doma :)
<BotaniCar|2> Jebate, Kanadzani trebaju 100000 radnika, a kvote za IT su vec ispunjene : ) 
<jelly> 100k IT radnika?
<BotaniCar|2> nene, 100k ukupno, kvote za IT dio od tog broja su vec ispunjene
<jelly> ah
<jelly> ko je jamio, jamio je?
<BotaniCar|2> Ili se prekvalificiras za strucnjaka u rudarenju(pravom,jel)/medicini ili necem actualy korisnom :) 
 * obruT je strucnjak za istrazivanje ruda i gubljenje vremena
<BotaniCar|2> Berte ! 
<obruT> mislis generalu ? :)
<BotaniCar|2> Moze i tako, generale :) 
<SilverSpace> hm
<BotaniCar|2> Ja bi radije bio jedan od tri prascicC^gradska vjecnika :) 
<SilverSpace> ja bi ...
<jelly> ježa!
<MmikePoso> TAJM TUUUUUUUUUUUUU 
<MmikePoso> SEJ GUDBAAAAAAAAAAAAAj
<MmikePoso> http://youtu.be/Nl9WMIPzd6w?t=54s
<datase> MmikePoso: Title: Sarah Brightman & Andrea Bocelli - Time to Say Goodbye  1997 Video  stereo widescreen, Views: 47621656, Rating: 97.867928%
<jelly> kon teeee partiroooooooo
<jelly> PAEZI KE NONO MAI VEDUTO (pun not intended) E VISUTO KON TE
<weshmashian> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8l12rEeJH40
<datase> weshmashian: Title: Chris Evans/Jensen's Best Scene in The Losers, Views: 55241, Rating: 99.78552%
<jelly> 99.78!
<MmikePoso> hrvoje: jel' se moze kak rec innodbu da flusha redo logove?
<hrvoje> MmikePoso: innodb_flush_log_at_trx_commit=1 ?
<MmikePoso> ma ne
<MmikePoso> sad 
<MmikePoso> like 'right now'
<MmikePoso> trx_commit je 1
<MmikePoso> al' kad kazesm 'stop slave'
<MmikePoso> nakon sto slave stane imam oko 250MB/sec pisanja po diskovima
<jelly> alter system archive log current;
<jelly> oops, kriva baza!
<MmikePoso> pa brijem da flusha sranja iz redo logova u data fileke
<hrvoje> pa innodb_flush_log_at_trx_commit=1 ti flusha na disk poslije svake transakcije
<jelly> a za jednokratno?
<jelly> stupid backup in progress: pv < /dev/vg/root-snap|gzip -9c|nc -w1 voltaire.nn 55555
<hrvoje> ne znam da ima jednokratno, eventualno flush tables
<jelly> 4.01GB 0:10:59 [4.94MB/s] [================================>                              ] 40% ETA 0:16:25 # ♥ pv
<MmikePoso> taj pv je tako dobra stvar :)
<MmikePoso> Hrvoje erm, da, trx_commit je bio 2 :)
<MmikePoso> slave :)
<MmikePoso> al' kad je 2, jel' mogu forsat nekak
<MmikePoso> flush tables ne napravi nist
<hrvoje> :)
<MmikePoso> naime, innobackupex mi ne radi kako bih thio
<MmikePoso> koristim --stream opciju
<MmikePoso> i kad slave radi, opce se nece pokrenut
<hrvoje> gle mozes stavit na 1 i flush sa lock tables pa vidit hoce sta jos pisat :)
<hrvoje> MmikePoso: kako mislis nece se pokrenit, gresku baci neku ili?
<MmikePoso> ne
<MmikePoso> ovo se desi
<MmikePoso> cek
<MmikePoso> hrvoje: http://jebo.me/pas/3
<MmikePoso> i tak stoji
<MmikePoso> 3-4-5 sati :)
<hrvoje> pa mogao si kompletnu naredbu pejstat
<MmikePoso> ma to je iz loga
<hrvoje> ajd dodaj gore naredbu koju vrtite za taj bekap, ovak mi malo tesko pogadjat
<MmikePoso>  nice -n 19 $innobackupex --slave-info --no-timestamp --stream=tar $WORKDIR 2> $lockdir/innobackupex-run.log | $PBZIP2 -c > $BACKUPDIR/$FILEPREFIX-streaming.tar.bz2
<MmikePoso> to je iz one tvoje rn-innobackup.sh :)
<MmikePoso> ali improved verzija :)
<hrvoje> haha jos to korisite :)
<MmikePoso> ugl, kad je slave zaustavljen, ili kad to pokrenem na serveru koji nije jako write-opterecen, radi ok
<MmikePoso> inace stane
<MmikePoso> hrvoje: dakako da koristimo :D malo smo popravili, doduse :)
<MmikePoso> tj ONI koriste, ONI
<MmikePoso> mene nema jos dugo tu :)
<MmikePoso> sad cu probat 'stop slave' rec, dok ovo ceka
<MmikePoso> pa da vidim hocel' se pokrenit
<hrvoje> jesi probao rucno ovo opalit?
<hrvoje> da ne ide iz skripte?
<hbogner> e kadmi isteklne ugovor od 2 godine (t-com) jel onda mogu trazit da mi otkljucaju mob
<hbogner> zna netko?
<jelly> uh... pitaj korisnicku?
 * jelly zna da je neki period ali ne zna koji
<hbogner> nasao ovo http://www.vecernji.hr/techno/operatori-ce-korisnicima-nakon-isteka-ugovora-dekodirati-mobitele-357890
<hbogner> jelly, nemrem zvat koirsnicku, van drzave sam :D
<jelly> hmm
<ravilov> sta je taj pv?
<ravilov> o sunce ti antivirusno
<ravilov> zasto se netcat smatra nepocudnim softverom?
<jelly> zato sto su AV vendori debili
<ravilov> bit e
<ravilov> ce
<ravilov> skinuo sam "safe" verziju u kojoj je disablean -e (remote execution), to prolazi
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: jel uobicajeno da usb2 disk na hyperv bude 2-3x sporiji i od onih 25MB/s koje inace moze
<SilverSpace> joj koja sprdacina oko diploma sad se politicari pametni prave
<SilverSpace> po tom pola hrvatske bi trebalo bez diplome ostati 
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: virtualka ima debian 3.2 kernel, kad se boota koristi hv-storvsc driver za diskove, ne vidim nista posebno krivo
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: ak imam srece, vuce se samo [14.2MB/s]
<ravilov> usb diskovi trebaju poseban driver?
 * ravilov neupucen
<ravilov> ili to na hostu?
<jelly> sve u guestu
<ravilov> aha
<MmikePoso> hrvoje: a nisam, al mislim... :)
<MmikePoso> hmg
<MmikePoso> hbogner: mogu :D
<MmikePoso> kak' da ulimit natjeram na ulimited za open fajlz?
<ravilov> -n     The maximum number of open file descriptors (most systems do not allow this value to be set)
<jelly> wot
<jelly> ovo u zagradama je cudno
<ravilov> tako stoji u manu
<ravilov> MmikePoso, opet highlightas ljude koji ne postoje? :p
<MmikePoso> da
<MmikePoso> :D
<ravilov> ako mi ikad zatreba spiritisticka seansa jer imam nesto reci duhovima, znat cu kome se obratit
<MmikePoso> ravilov: ok, i kak da to natjeram na unlimited?
<ravilov> pa
 * jelly ceka da se MmikePoso sam domisli
 * jelly djubre
<markosejic> d dan
<ravilov> ne znam jel mozes na unlimited
<ravilov> ali mozes stavit na puno
<ravilov> meni je po defaultu 1024, kao root mogu stavit na recimo 65535
<MmikePoso> max memory size         (kbytes, -m) unlimited
<MmikePoso> kak je ovo na unlimited? :D
<ravilov> pa imas li enforcane neke memory kvote?
<jelly> zato ne bi bilo unlimited?
<jelly> zasto*
<jelly> ulimit -a # hrpa toga je unlimited po defaultu
<ravilov> ulimit -n unlimited  --> Operation not permitted
<ravilov> (kao root)
<ravilov> MmikePoso, koliko ja znam procesi u principu nemaju nikakvo ogranicenje memorije enforcano od sustava
<ravilov> zato i sluzi low memory killer :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/multimedia/archive/00650/bmwg_650715S1.jpg
<SilverSpace> jebo sliku svoju 
<SilverSpace> http://autoklub.jutarnji.hr/bmw-zadivljujuceg-dizajna-u-pocast-modelu-e9-iz-1968-/1177486/?artId=1177491
<ipozgaj> jutro
<markosejic> d dan
<MmikePoso> jelly: e, i kako openfiles metnit na unlimited?
<MmikePoso> nikako, cini se
<ravilov> MmikePoso, zasto bi to htio/trebao anyway?
<MmikePoso> o jebote :)
<MmikePoso> treba mi!
<MmikePoso> innobackupex mi sere bez toga
<jelly> MmikePoso: ne znam, nije mi trebalo do sad.  Zasto ne postavis na jako_veliki_broj?
<MmikePoso> jesam
<MmikePoso> na 65k
<MmikePoso> al' sam tijo anlimited :)
<MmikePoso> idem doma
<MmikePoso> ajte
<jelly> Milan 5
<jelly> umjesto VLAN5, krivo cuje kolega
<ravilov> Mmike, sta se cudis, tako i meni odgovaraju kad pitam za nesto - da sta ce mi to, da jel ne mogu nesto drugo, da zasto se uopce patim s tim, itd
<jelly-home> nisam ni znao da ne da -n unlimit
<SilverSpace> ln
<hbogner> SilverSpace, moja baba je duzte budfna od tebe
<hbogner> sta ti je covjece?
<Mmike> hbogner, e
<Mmike> hbogner, po nekom zakonu operater ti je duzan otkljucat mobitel nakon sto ti istekne ugovor
<Mmike> ono, mora
<Mmike> besple
<hbogner> o Mmike hvala, na info, u medjuvrenu sam poslao svog agenta(majka) da preuzme mob na servisu i donese ga u t-com da ga otkljucaju
<hbogner> taman te trazio na webu
<hbogner> trazio tvoje predavanje o pgsql na dors/cluc
<Mmike> au
<Mmike> to je staro
<Mmike> i ne previse infrormativno :)
<hbogner> imas novije?
<Mmike> danas sam puno veca njuska
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> pa, nemam
<markosejic> D Vecer
<hbogner> imas neku mysql pgsql usporedbu da posaljem covjeku link
<Mmike> imam interni lecture koji sam radio za firmu, al' je firma-specific
<Mmike> a kaj ti treba?
<Mmike> imam
<Mmike> cek
<hbogner> ma frenda nagovaram da predje na pg :D
<Mmike> cekcek
<Mmike> imam bas prakticno
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emgJtr9tIME
<datase> Mmike: Title: MySQL vs PostgreSQL - Why you shouldn't use MySQL, Views: 41010, Rating: 74.545454%
<Mmike> inace
<Mmike> http://www.wikivs.com/wiki/MySQL_vs_PostgreSQL
<Mmike> https://www.scriptrock.com/articles/postgres-vs-mysql/
<hbogner> hvala, prosljedio
<Mmike> https://www.udemy.com/blog/mysql-vs-postgresql/
<Mmike> ovo je zanimljivo
<Mmike> clanak se zove 'why mysql is superior than pg'
<Mmike> a onda pljuje po mysqlu :)
<weshmashian> bolji je jer lakse mozes pljuvat po istome? :)
<Mmike> http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2014/03/meet-the-manic-miner-who-wants-to-mint-10-of-all-new-bitcoins/
<Mmike> http://terrancalendar.com/
<ravilov> Mmike, cek, jel ovaj tip pijan ili sta? prica da pgsql koristi nestandardni sql a da mysql koristi standardni?!
<ravilov> pa mysql-ov sql je daleko nestandardniji od pgsql-ovog
<ravilov> "postgreql is proprietary"... wat??
 * ravilov closes page
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/borna-rajic--krah-biznisa-najbogatije-hrvatice/1177563/
<Mmike> ?!?!?!?!
<Mmike> ?
<Hrki> lol?
<Hrki> najbogatija muzevim parama
<Hrki> a najaci su mi ti koji uspiju sjebati ogromnu lovu koju su naslijedili i jos se prozivaju poduzetnici
<Hrki> a vidi ove papane
<Hrki> http://www.vecernji.hr/hrvatska/glavnom-tajniku-hdz-a-milijanu-brkicu-ponistili-diplomu-929380
<Hrki> i onda mi SilverSpace kaze da je sdp 100x gori, a ovi majmuni stite ovog kurcoglavog
<Hrki> i nije mi jasno kako ovi mutavci koji neznaju ni diplomski napisati dospiju do sefa osiguranja predsjednika, wtf...
#ubuntu-hr 2014-03-28
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: nije uobicajeno, hipervizor doda neki overhead, ali to je zanemarivo.
<jelly-home> ovo bas zapinje svakih 5-10 minuta
<jelly-home> smrdi mi ko da se eksterni disk downspina, i onda se ceka na njega
<BotaniCar|2> e, to moze biti, mozes zavrtiti jos nesto sto ce pobuditi disk svako malo, samo da ostane "u brzini" ? 
<jelly-home> nemam pojma sto hyper-v cachira sto ne
<BotaniCar|2> ak je eksterni disk, pobudu ne moras raditi tak da prolazi kroz hyper-v
<BotaniCar|2> gasdjaj ga s hosta
<BotaniCar|2> I, zakaj si vec na poslu  , i radis ? :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Dobro jutro svima, ja odo' napravit kafu :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Both Red Hat and Debian [Linux distributions] link their OpenLDAP builds to fundamentally flawed alternate SSL implementations, which is one of the many reasons to avoid those builds," he said. "We've seen this cause significant problems for OpenLDAP users."
<BotaniCar|2> http://tinyurl.com/p3quqb3
<jelly-home> BotaniCar|2: situacija je dvojaka
<BotaniCar|2> do tell
<jelly-home> a) upstream se uvijek zali da distre drze stare baga verzije
<jelly-home> b) distre se zale da u zadnjih 15 godine od upstreama nisu dobile verziju veceg broja koja bi ikad bila bitno manje bagava od bilo koje prethodne
<BotaniCar|2> ni jedno ne negira gornju izjavu, iako ju objasnjava, ne ? 
<jelly-home> recimo da baca novo svjetlo
<BotaniCar|2> Ma, radio bi ja na tom i u mraku, ali necu investirati svoje vrijeme da deployam nekaj bitno poput LDAP-a na distri za koju mi vele da nije bas zdrava podloga za njega
<BotaniCar|2> Bit ce smijesno ako na kraju poslusam ruta i stavim neki  BSD  :) 
<jelly-home> ne kuzim
<BotaniCar|2> Rantam, posalji me ili k vragu, ili da si odem skuhati tu kavu 
<jelly-home> nije kriva podloga, nego openldap, samo biras ciji ces shippati
<jelly-home> dal od distre, i onda gnjavis distru s pitanjima, ili buildas sam (il nadjes 3rd party koji builda najnoviji), i onda gnjavis upstream
<BotaniCar|2> Iskustveno, koje brze poluci rezultat ? 
<vileni> koji rezultat trazis? :)
<jelly-home> BotaniCar|2: generalno?  Obicno upstream kao ima dovoljno veliku bazu korisnika
<BotaniCar|2> thx
<BotaniCar|2> *ako, i guess
<jelly-home> ae
<vileni> ja se uvijek nadjem kako buildam nesto, iako mrzim taj proces 
<BotaniCar|2> cewm pod stare dane statistike userbasetova traziti prije odabira softvera, psmtr
<jelly-home> u praksi, slapd od debiana mi nije krepao od debiana 5 dalje
<BotaniCar|2> vileni: ja sam se od toga izlijecio, samo za *posebne* stvari to radim 
<jelly-home> ako je i krepao, monit ga je restartao tak brzo da se nije primijetilo
<vileni> pa da, ali kad u repozitorijima uvijek neka verzija koja nema tu jedinu funkciju koju trazis
<jelly-home> vileni: ti si ocito developer (bar u dusi)
<vileni> jelly-home: nemoj, branim se svaki dan da nemam nikakve veze sa programerima :)
<jelly-home> sistemac ne razmislja tako
<jelly-home> ono, buildas svoje ako nema ama bas nikakve druge opcije
<BotaniCar|2> Sistemac ne razmislja 
 * BotaniCar|2 mashe kutijom backup traka
<Mmike> eh, sistemac...
<Mmike> nego, jel' slusa ko onog Martina ?
 * jelly-home mase ormarom od 200kg traka
<Mmike> 'i am really starting to like the sound of these engines...'
<vileni> backup, sta je to
<Mmike> backup i traka je 'so old fassioned'
<Mmike> fashioned!
<BotaniCar|2> vileni: ono kaj radis radi mirnog sna, ali nikad ne probas restorati na testnu kantu 
<vileni> Mmike: sad sam te zamislio kako na francuskom izgovaras to
<BotaniCar|2> LeMmike
<jelly-home> Mmike: ak imas neki bolji nacin za spremiti PB podataka, volio bi cut
<vileni> hehe
<vileni> BotaniCar|2: brinem se jedino za backup korisnickih racunala i njihovih mailova, jedini put kad sam restorao nesto je za onog lika koji arhivira mail u trashu :)
<Mmike> jelly-home, http://www.emc.com/domains/isilon/index.htm
<vileni> doduse, 4 puta
<jelly-home> Mmike: ems je skuuup
<jelly-home> emc*
<Mmike> ne bih znao
<Mmike> firma to kupi
<Mmike> mi to koristimo :)
<Mmike> mislim da cak isilon nije TAK skupi
<Mmike> iako mi veli kolega srcljija da glusterfs na comodtity hardveru radi jednako dobro
<jelly-home> Mmike: za backup storage je nezamislivo skup
<vileni> glusterfs trosite?
<jelly-home> Mmike: trake su 3x jeftinije od diskova per TB
<Mmike> jelly-home, ma, to je za pornjavu, filmici u prekonekoliko inacica rezolucijskih
<Mmike> pa onda ima mjesta i za backupe :)
<Mmike> vileni, mi ne, trosi se na srcu, koliko cujem
<vileni> a to da
<rut> jutro fu***ri
<vileni> isto su bili stavljali 3.2.7
<jelly-home> Mmike: eh, sunk cost
<vileni> jer je novija verzija pokvarila infiniband support
<Mmike> :D
<jelly-home> kad sam kupujes storage situacija je malo drukcija
<BotaniCar|2> https://scontent-a-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc1/t1.0-9/1947816_455941134536922_17041435_n.jpg
<Mmike> cek cek
<Mmike> braca vakovski
<Mmike> sto su napravili matrix
<Mmike> su postali brat i sestra vakovski?
<vileni> hm, to i meni bilo cudno, pa sam mislio da su neki drugi
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Wachowskis#Lana.27s_gender_transition
<BotaniCar|2> https://scontent-b-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc1/t1.0-9/1001907_843317882360981_2111846724_n.jpg # hebo turizam, pozdrav iz Kroejše ! 
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, utrka?
<BotaniCar|2> Kada ? Uvijek ste dobrodosli, samo me treba podsjetiti kad je to :)
<Mmike> Subota, 10AM
<Mmike> Erm
<Mmike> Dupla  Subota = Nedjelja :D
<BotaniCar|2> Znaci, nedjelja u 10 ? Deal 
<Mmike> ack
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ack?
<BotaniCar|2> three-way-handshake je upravo dobio novo znacenje :) 
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: URG ! :) 
<BotaniCar|2> http://www.gs1.org/sites/default/files/docs/gsmp/news/GS1-Standards-System-Devt-News-March2014.pdf # str 15 , s gugl naocalama je klijent on-the-fly cupao metapodatke o artiklima koje je gledao u ducanu 
<Mmike> Legend of F1 - Eddie Irvine
<Mmike> legend? :)
<Mmike> mpfht :)
<jelly> ak nemamo para, da imamo bar kod
<BotaniCar|2> :D
<jelly> debian 6->7 je jako los upgrade
<jelly> mislim, procedura.  Puno se stvari moze skrsiti
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> tko me to spominje 
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ZLBvPRvrW4
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Me-Mover - the next step in urban mobility - NOW ON KICKSTARTER!, Views: 710, Rating: 100.0%
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: imao sam samo jednu migraciju, pred par mjeseci, gdje je bilo par pre-upgrade koraka ( nesto s aptom, ti si mi pomogoa, ne sjecam se vise detalja). To je proslo sjajno, nisu od onda poradili na proceduri ? 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: Mmike kaj u nedelju se vidimo 
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: pitali smo se da li ce tvoja majka i za ovu nedjelju daditi kiflice 
<BotaniCar|2> *raditi
<SilverSpace> yep
<Mmike> jelly, kra?
<Mmike> jelly, ja sam vise 6->7 upgradea radio i protekle su flawless
<Mmike> 5->6 je bio sjebat
<Mmike> tj, nije bio sjebat al je trebalo prvo ono pa ovo pa nesto drugo i tek onda sve
<jelly> 5->6 je mila majka
<BotaniCar|2> https://scontent-a-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/t1.0-9/66480_645885198817845_640605796_n.jpg
<jelly> Mmike: morao sam prvo deinstalirat stari mysql, stari python, i opet je puklo jedno 4 puta
<ravilov> Mmike, jelly, jako ste nekonzistentni
<BotaniCar|2> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t1.0-9/1900045_644168108989554_1407554976_n.jpg # snalazljiv otac, ako vec ne dobar tata :) 
<jelly> ravilov: kakvu molim te ocekujes konzistenciju od "jelly"
<ravilov> wobbly?
<BotaniCar|2> Konzistentnost je dobra stvar jer ? 
<Mmike> jelly, kra? fakat nikakvih tih problema :)
<Mmike> jelly, doduse, perconu svukud trosim, pa s mysqlom nisam bedova imao, ali python - nikakvih isssujeja
<Mmike> a sa 5>6 je bilo ono nesto s udevom ili cim vec - nije komplikacija al' je trebalo detaljno slijediti upgrade proceduru
<Mmike> sve je to mila majka u usporedbi s centos upgradeom :D
<ravilov> a tek mint
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: AFAIK centos nema upgrade :) 
<jelly> tak je, tamo nema tih problem
<BotaniCar|2> ali ako ima, zelim znati sve o tome :) 
<Mmike> ae :)
<jelly> Mmike: mysql se skroz raspao
<SilverSpace> evo slanci naruceni :)
<SilverSpace> kiflici slani 
<jelly> Mar 27 18:38:19 filist mysqld: InnoDB: Error: inconsistent data in space header in data file ./ibdata1
<jelly> i ne digne innodb storage, i ne digne se
<ravilov> to je problem
<ravilov> kad se ne digne
<Mmike> to je 5.1 na 5.5 upgrade bio?
<Mmike> jer, ovo znaci da ti je ibdata1 potrgan
<Mmike> i da, nece dic innodb :)
<Mmike> a u 5.5 je innodb default/mandatory, pa se bez toga nece nit mysql dic
<Mmike> al' ovo zvuci k'o fs korupcija, ili tako nesto
<Mmike> nema veze sa samim upgradeom
<jelly> gle... prije se vrtio, sad se ne vrti
<ravilov> https://twitter.com/thurrott/status/446737426409852928
<Mmike> jelly, svejedno, dvojim da to ima veze s upgradeom, based on the error you pasted
<Hrki> ravilov: sort by date, postoji ?
<BotaniCar|2> Hrki: naravno da postoji. Uz to, koliko moras biti debil da se ne sjetis sto si zadnje instalirao, i zasto ? 
<Hrki> cuj, mozda je covjek bio u amsterdamu
<Hrki> ali mi cudno da se nije sjetio da ima sort by date, pa to ima cak i na xpu :D
<BotaniCar|2> je, ako istrazis problem, vjerojatno ces naci rjesenje. Onda nemas za kaj kukat' na twitteru :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Isso, zaboravil sam da sam si jutros skuhao kavu :( sad je led-ledeni
<ravilov> Hrki, mislim da je poanta bila da u prijasnjim win osim sto ti javi da imas nove instalacije i oznaci ih nekako, highlight ili nesto
<ravilov> a u predivnim win8 vise nema highlighta izgleda
<ravilov> osobno ne bih znao, bjezim od win8
<ravilov> to su mu inace i rekli, sort by install date
<ravilov> ali kao sto rekoh, to nije bila poanta
<BotaniCar> ravilov: ima i highlight, i u defaultnom viewu ikone zalijepi na sam kraj menija 
<Hrki> nista, morat cu se prebacit na win 8 :)
<ravilov> ajde dobro
<ravilov> onda je valjda poanta bila samo pljuckanje
<BotaniCar> K'o i sve na socijalnim mrezama, svede se na "EJ, dajte mi posvetite malo paznje" 
<Hrki> socijalne mreze su sranje :)
<Hrki> oni koji to previse koriste valjda nisu znali cemu sluzi internet prije toga
<jelly> za pronjavu?
<Hrki> ma nije prije bilo pornhubova i slicnih stvari, mozda ako su koristili one sajtove sa slikama
<BotaniCar> to ti samo mislis :) Bilo je porn agregatora, samo je nama net bio pre spor da bi ga abjuzali kao danas :) 
 * BotaniCar s milinom pomisli na thehun
<Hrki> BotaniCar: pa di je bilo, znam da su filmici isli preko irc-a, ftpa
<Hrki> ali to je znala manjina :)
<Hrki> i one lude newsgrupe :D
<BotaniCar> Manjina ? Manjina su bili *svi* :) 
<BotaniCar> O,da, i newsi :) 
<Hrki> danas se glumice moraju kurvat da zarade za kruh, jer vise nitko ne kupuje filmove :)
<ravilov> Hrki, zvucis jako zeleno
<BotaniCar> Ako si zelen, popusit cu te ! :) 
<Hrki> ravilov: da to je moj problem, neznam stvorit dobar dojam, ali mene briga za to, ionako svi samo seru nesto :)
<Hrki> sta god napravis nije dobro, tako da me briga
<ravilov> aha
<ravilov> right
<BotaniCar> vmwaretov konverter brzinu mjeri u blokovima :) Specijalci :D
<Hrki> ravilov: Opinions are like assholes. Everyone has one, and everyone thinks everyone else's stink.
<BotaniCar> Hrki: to bi bilo istina kad bi svi gardili misljenja na isti nacin. Necija misljenja jednostavno vrijede vise zbog nacina na koji je taj--netko dosao do njih
<BotaniCar> gardili! garlic, yummie
<Hrki> mozda, ali recimo film blade runner je u ono vrijeme bio kao promasaj, jer su kriticari imali misljenje, sad je jedan od najboljih svih vremena
<Hrki> zasto zadnjih par godina klinci rade najbolje aplikacije, a ne recimo stariji iskusni programeri?
<BotaniCar> stari iskusni programeri rade na stvarima kojima ne mashu po internetu uz poklik "VIDZE MENE" ? 
<BotaniCar> ili razvijaju platforme/jezike na kojima klinci grade uspjeh ? 
<Hrki> zelim ti reci da jedino mladez donosi promjene
<Hrki> a to sto to starijima nije jasno je nebitno
<Hrki> 30' su govorili da ako pusis vutru spavas sa crncima
<ravilov> ne, Hrki
<Hrki> pedere su ubijali
<ravilov> mladez je samo najglasnija
<ravilov> stariji rade groundbreaking stvari ali u tisini
<ravilov> eto zasto zvucis zeleno
<BotaniCar> Hrki: jedina promjena koju danasnja mladez ( bar kod nas) donosi , je promjena popularnih robnih marki. ne vidimd a su srusili vladu, ili nesto pametno 
<Hrki> pa kako ces srusit vladu dok ljudi, stariji cobani glasaju za jedne te iste
<ravilov> eto sad se hvatas za jednu stvar umjesto da razmisljas globalno
<ravilov> nista, odustajem
<ravilov> my point is proven
<ravilov> zakljucak: nije uopce problem da ostavljas krivi dojam, ostavljas itekako *pravi* dojam, svidjalo ti se to ili ne
<Hrki> vidis, to ti zakljucujes
<Hrki> to mi je najace, i sad bi kao tvoj zakljucak bio uredu
<Hrki> a sad cu vam dokazati da sam imao pravo sta se tice jedne stvari, dok ste mi prije pola godine srali da nemam pravo
<Hrki> radi se o glupoj mjeri za 1600kn
<Hrki> znaci, u firmimi imamo neke decke koji rade za tu pizdariju, naravno nitko od njih nema volje i ne radi posao kak spada
<Hrki> sad je gazda skuzio i uzet ce ljude sa iskustvom
<Hrki> ali ste uporno tvrdili da je bolje ista nego nista
<Hrki> a cijelo jebeno vrijeme govorim da pricate gluposti
<BotaniCar> Je, jebeno je vrijeme, eto i sunca
<ravilov> rucak
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> \o/ 
<rut> dan fu***ri
<rut> muffin al si se poduplao :)
<rut> los ti net ?
<rut> tj, provider
<ravilov> http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2014-03/26/3d-printed-skull
<BotaniCar|3> rut: nekaj sam instaliral , kaj postavi svoje virtualne mrezne, pa je moralo spustiti sve drugo na kratko .. 
<rut> eh . pa kakav ti je to koncept da moras sve spustat na kratko ????
<rut> to nevalja .. 
<rut> zamisli elektricara da popravlja uticnicu pa mora ugasit osigurac koji usput gasi sve ???!!! ... j* takvog elektricara
<rut> :)
<BotaniCar> Mozes to napisati orakl supportu :) 
<BotaniCar> I, nije da ircam s nekog servera, pa da je bitno :)
<ravilov> vbox instalacija tako radi standardno
<ravilov> zasto je to nuzno, ne znam
<BotaniCar> zbog windouza , samom TCP stacku je svejedno .. 
<rut> eh .. daj koristi pravi soft.
<BotaniCar> i koristim, ovo je pravi softver za ovo za sto mi treba :) 
<rut> a treba ti za ?
<BotaniCar> Nista u cem mi mozes pomoc, hvala :)
<rut> al smo tajnoviti 
<rut> cemu ?
<BotaniCar> No, evo ti sisa za trud (SFW) https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t1.0-9/1238945_652327291506969_1955708660_n.jpg 
<BotaniCar> nisam tajnovit nego mi se ne laprda o poslo u kojem mi ne mozes pomoci, mozemo onda bas i laprdati o necem zabavnom 
<rut> ma daj .. sto mi takve linkove saljes :(
<rut> aha  .. dobro 
<rut> a reci mi di windows 8 sprema za IE aktive X programcice ?
<BotaniCar> kad ces mi moci pomoci, cimat cu te za rukav, ne brini :D
<BotaniCar> sve ide u temporary internet files, ako sam dobro shvatio pitanje 
<rut> hmm .. 
<rut> a zasto kad obrisem history i spajam se ponovo (video nadzor http server na nekom uredaju koji kiristi IE i active X)
<rut> ne trazi vise nista 
<rut> a nemogu naci di je taj activeX od prvi puta insalirao da obrisem 
<ravilov> sprema u kernel
<ravilov> 100%
<BotaniCar> nda, activex kontrole su u registru. ( https://stackoverflow.com/questions/180624/how-can-i-delete-not-disable-activex-add-ons-in-internet-explorer-7-and-8-bet )
<rut> j* ih win i njihov activex i sve
<BotaniCar> hehe, pusti price Snezana, ActiveX rula :)
<rut> ma daj 
<rut> rula k*
<rut> smece
<rut> a kad instaliram taj activeX bili se trebao vidjet u addonsima od IE ?
<BotaniCar> Tebe, vjerojatno zanima odgovor 6 ( Internet options-->General Tab-->browsing History section.... click settings and then click "View objects". A list of your active X add on's are displayed in the windows folder that they are stored in. You can manipulate these files as you would any others. Simply delete the ones you want to uninstall and restart IE. )
<rut> cek cek . da odmah to vidim na prozorima .. koje smece 
<BotaniCar> E, ako su windowsi 8 i znas ime, mozes naci ono sto hoces uninstallati iz add/remove programs
<rut> ovo gore mi je prazno 
<rut> ma neznam ime tog activeX-a
<ravilov> eh... daj koristi pravi soft
<BotaniCar> rut: onda proseci na nize po odgovorima, nude jos toga. 
<rut> skatuljice moram windowse imat samo radi glupih kineza i kretena sto prave uradaje koji rade samo sa IE
<BotaniCar> jbg, gdje odklikat' ovisi dobrim dijelom i o verziji IE-a
<rut> evo reset IE settings
<rut> kaze da to resetira sve i brise sve
<rut> bas me zanima jel to to 
<BotaniCar> Aj, probaj-javi :) Kaj, testiras jeftine kineske kamere ? Znam da ja jesam :)
<rut> i sad kaze da treba resetirat PC 
<rut> hahaha
<BotaniCar> napravi logoff/logon, vecinom je to dovoljno
<rut> ma to je u fusu .. nije bas jeftina .. hikvision .. komad pleha 
<BotaniCar> ( sto je isto koma ako imas roaming profil od 2GB ) :D
<rut> evo resetirano
<BotaniCar> suncetijeben, imas SSD kad si tak brzo resetirao ? :) 
 * BotaniCar ljubomori
<rut> imam k8
<rut> imam k*
<BotaniCar> !!! To zeMske vole 
<rut> da .. al ssd nemam 
<rut> a volio bi imat
<BotaniCar> Mislio sam da imas http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_U1Fc-cxHauU/TAbC_oBzWPI/AAAAAAAAAnA/zy8qYDginzQ/s1600/gsxr1000k8-1.jpg , reko, kakto pomaze kod boota :9 
<rut> nevolim motore
<rut> ovo zelim
<rut> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Audi_A6_3.0_TDI_quattro_(C7)_%E2%80%93_Frontansicht_(1),_2._April_2011,_Hilden.jpg
<BotaniCar> :) Volio sam ih i vise prije par padova. Sad ih se bojim vise nego ih volim :) 
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> moja nova igracka
<ivoks> broj jezgri: 9048
<ivoks> memorija: 11TB
<ivoks> disk: 23TB
<BotaniCar> ivoks: daj mi hostaj nekaj :) 
<ivoks> 23TB SSD
<BotaniCar> svidja mi se omjer diska i memorije .. ovo s jezgrama je sick :) 
<rut> a ovaj imam trenutno http://data.motor-talk.de/data/galleries/0/51/9425/8580081/bild-1-30032.JPG
<ivoks> BotaniCar: a to je tek... cek da izracunam
<rut> na to curice svrsavaju .. a ne na ovo sto ivoks spominje
<BotaniCar> Imas moj auto, rut, gle regu :D
<weshmashian> 9k jezgri? sunceti.. :)
<BotaniCar> rut: ivoks ode i kupi si tajlandjanku s "kopljem" :) 
<rut> pa bolje da to kupi nego ovo gore 
<rut> :(
<BotaniCar> vish da mu je to firma kupila :)
<rut> i sto ce sad sa time .. gledat kak mu se brojilo vrti 
<ivoks> kada zavrsim deployment
<ivoks> imati ce 312
<ivoks> tisuca
<ivoks> jezgri
<BotaniCar> hehe , da bar imam nekaj vrijedno racunanja :)
<weshmashian> planiras hostat kompletan internet tam?
<ivoks> vise info mozete saznati na openstack sumitu u atlanti za mjesec-dva
<BotaniCar> ivoks: to nadje lijek za rak i sidu unutar 20 minuta ? :D
<ivoks> BotaniCar: pa...
<BotaniCar> Znam, vec ste nasli, moralo je u ladicu :D
<ivoks> ili dobro racuna tijek nuklearnog rata :)
<rut> ivoks meni treba probit jedan rar passwd .. jel mozes zavrtit na par tisuca jezgri ?
<ivoks> sljedeci tjedan pocinjemo vrtiti workloade na ovome
<ivoks> inace, cijeli setup ne koristi tipicni ethernet :)
<ivoks> ocito :D
<rut> jel moze onda jedan test .. dam ti passwd fajl a john nek odradi 
<BotaniCar> ivoks: sve reci, kaj smijes ! 
<ivoks> cak je i 10gbita prespora mreza
<rut> samo 1 user
<ravilov> ja sam prije imao laptop sa i7 i to nisam nikako uspio iskoristit, ne znam sta bi sa ovim
<ivoks> pa
<ivoks> ovo je ipak jedinstveni sustav u svijetu
<BotaniCar> ivoks: de pricaj nam o optici kojom ste to isprespajali :)
<weshmashian> imaju quantum networking, ziher :)
<ravilov> ivoks, svrha je probijanje nekih guinessovih rekorda? :)
<BotaniCar> Imaju dve crne rupe na svakoj strani sale po jednu, pa one vuku informacije kroz crvotocinu :)
<ravilov> znaci obzirom da ce konacni sustav imati 300k+ jezgri, ovaj sa samo 9k je ocigledno neki jadan development sustav :p
<BotaniCar> da, mozda ni nema obje crne rupe, toliko je jadan :)
<jelly> nije 10gbps sporo, nego su podaci na krivom mjestu :>
<BotaniCar> *giggle*
<jelly> koliko ima zadnji infiniband, jel i dalje 40gbps?
<jelly> al... obicno nije problem bw nego latency
<vileni> 56gbps
<vileni> a neznam sto ima manju latenciju od infinibanda :)
<jelly> PCIe? 
<jelly> SAS?
<jelly> DDR3? :-)
<BotaniCar> crne rupe, kazem vam ! :) 
<jelly> bijele rupe!
<weshmashian> ma sve su to nijanse sivog
<weshmashian> njih 50 :)
<BotaniCar> hmm, 50 sivih rupa je mozda i bolje nego samo 2 crne, imas redunanciju i failover , mozes i vlanove slagati :)
<weshmashian> :)))
<BotaniCar> Osim ako smo u medjuvremenu presli na temu sexa .. sive rupe mi ne zvuce kao nesto u sto bih gurnuo kolbas :) 
 * BotaniCar se isprati van
<Mmike> Mehmehmhe
<jelly> http://demeur.blogspot.com/2012/10/friday-pussy-zombie.html
<BotaniCar> what did i just read ?! :) 
<jelly> nemoj citat, samo sliku vidi
<Mmike> ahahaha
<BotaniCar> telefonska aktivacija XP-a sad radi bolje nego dok je bio na vrhuncu :)
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-b-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/t1.0-9/1947502_637457159657533_639011526_n.jpg
<SilverSpace> jebemu mjenja se ljetno vrijeme ovaj vikend
<jelly> jesteda
<SilverSpace> Ljetno računanje vremena u 2014. počinje u noći s 29. na 30. ožujka pomicanjem sata za jedan sat unaprijed
<ravilov> tek si sad skuzio?
<ravilov> po meni, vrijeme se moglo pomaknut jos prije tjedan-dva
<ravilov> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t1.0-9/10155306_10203623331443348_1879731876_n.jpg
<obruT> po meni, vrijeme ne treba ni dirati, treba ostati na ljetnom zauvijek
<BotaniCar|2> obruT: zna bit' zgodno zimi, kad ti pomaknu sat tak da ipak ides kakvom-takvom zorom na posao, ne po noci 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: jel' to kad je utrka?
<Mmike> obruT: word
<obruT> BotaniCar|2: bila zora ili ne, meni je mrak pred ocima kad idem na posao
<ravilov> obruT, u rusiji su svojevremeno ukinuli DST pa su se navodno za par mjeseci ljudi zalili da su im "jutra presumorna"
<Mmike> obruT: kad radis u firmi di si nezadovoljan :D
<Mmike> ravilov: koliko znam, oni nemaju vise DST
<BotaniCar|2> obruT: kad radis .. well, tam di radis :) Ni meni se ne ide do savske, gadan je zrak od auta
<ravilov> Mmike, navodno su ga vratili nazad
<ravilov> Mmike, also, to dosta govori o *tvom* poslu, a obzirom da znamo za koji sajt radis... ;)
<Mmike> ravilov: nisu, bas provjerio
<Mmike> ravilov: sto govori dosta o mom poslu?
<hrvoje> ravilov: mislim da nisu 
<Mmike> to sto rusi nemaju DST? :)
<ravilov> Mmike, ne, o "zadovoljstvu poslom"
<BotaniCar|2> :))))))))))))))))))))))
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<ravilov> jao
<hrvoje> http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/russia/moscow
<Mmike> koji dio govori o mom poslu?
<ravilov> pa pricas obruT-u da mu je mrak jer nije zadovoljan poslom, iz toga nekako slijedi da ti jesi jer ti ne pada mrak na oci kad moras na posao?
<Mmike> http://rt.com/politics/russia-summer-time-court-867/
<BotaniCar|2> ravilov: i ti to odmah povezes ne s onim na cem mika actualy radi, nego s onim sto to-na-cem-mika-radi posluzuje ? Ne budimo naivni, ni djelatnicima ne daju da pornice gledaju dzabe ! :) 
<Mmike> ravilov: tvoja moc stvaranja konkluzija me uveseljava :)
<Mmike> ma, kruac
<Mmike> daju
<Mmike> al' to je ko k'okakola
<Mmike> k'o kokakola
<Mmike> sex is overrated
<Mmike> porn is overrated
<BotaniCar|2> pffft
<BotaniCar|2> to sad kazes ! 
<ravilov> <Mmike> sex is overrated  <--- bezuspjesne utjehe
<BotaniCar|2> Kaj, napravil si dete, cuna se vise ne dize, sad je najednom sex precijenjen ! 
<BotaniCar|2> Pitat cu te da mi objasnis u nedjelju, pred suprugom ! :) 
<ravilov> Mmike, also, onda ili je je NatGeo clanak koji sam citao o tome star, ili su to nedavno ponovno ukinuli u rusiji
<ravilov> po datumu tog clanka, rekao bi da su nedavno ukinuli (lani)
<Mmike> sex != vodjenje ljubavi
<ravilov> to se slazem
<Mmike> ravilov: mislim da su prosle godine ukinuli
<Mmike> da
<ravilov> iako mnogi to koriste interchangeably
<ravilov> BotaniCar|2, ti bas nikako ne zelis da Mmike dodje u tu posjetu?
<BotaniCar|2> ravilov: nene, zelim da stavi jezik tamo di inace gura .. well, jezik :) 
<obruT> sex je super ! prico mi je jedan sto je gledao
<ravilov> ...
<ravilov> sad uzmimo u obzir da si u cijelu pricu ukljucio svoju zenu...
<BotaniCar|2> usput, kakve su to gluparije o vodjenju ljubavi ? kaj, ako volim zenu, nemremo se je*at ? :) 
<ravilov> ocigledno ne shvacas poantu
<BotaniCar|2> ocito je da je poanta promasena, bar meni 
<ravilov> yep
<weshmashian> it's all fornication anyways :)
<BotaniCar|2> Fortification ! :) 
<weshmashian> jebote, kak je tekkno super mjuza za blokiranje uredske buke te rad u miru :)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: "Wife! Prepare to be fortified!"
<BotaniCar|2> para: kaj si odustal od rada doma ? 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da na dam 
<SilverSpace> dan utrke
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: da, jer je uredska buka manje zlo od buke zene, djeteta i dvije macke te cigica
<BotaniCar|2> para: obicno se zena oklopi dekama, jastucima ili sto vec ima blizu i vice "bezi bre s taj kolbas, cem zatrudnim opet" :) 
<SilverSpace> znacu u 9h je utrka 
<SilverSpace> po starom 
<weshmashian> "bez brige zeno, cem guram u drugu rupa!"
 * BotaniCar|2 gurne kolbas u uticnicu
 * weshmashian cacka uho prstom
<ravilov> weshmashian, gluposti - tekkno != mir
<weshmashian> je, sad ces jos rec da i nadrogzan moram bit, jel?
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: od kad si sad i na uticnicama poceli pisat pizda
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: simuiram sex "u drugu rupu" :)
<weshmashian> SilverSpace: od kad HEP dize cijenu struje da otplati sluzbene aute
<SilverSpace> kaj to nije prije bilo na plotu
<BotaniCar|2> Nemam plota blizu ! :) 
<ravilov> cek cek
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: napisi na knaufu negdje!
<ravilov> HEP dize cijene struje... time sto nudi nove usluge kao recimo turanje u uticnicu?
<ravilov> zanimljivo...
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar|2> HEP - dize ! Nova usluga za boljitak Vase potencije
<markosejic> d dan
<SilverSpace> prije ce se ic spavat pace bit i dijece vise 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> zaslugom hepa 
<weshmashian> drogom protiv hepa!
<ravilov> pacja dijeca?
<ravilov> stajeto
<weshmashian> a, ne, krivi hep..
<markosejic> Hepek
<SilverSpace> hepi 
<SilverSpace> hipo
<ravilov> hipi
<ravilov> (za njih je bogme i bilo sexa)
<markosejic> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EfI_jeYwtrM
<datase> markosejic: Title: Top Lista Nadrealista - Hepek (Krava pase), Views: 162778, Rating: 98.843374%
<BotaniCar|2> Hepek :))))
<SilverSpace> ravilov: ☮
<markosejic> kad se netko na tebe natakari
<markosejic> ti njega hepekiras
<ravilov> SilverSpace, ae
<SilverSpace> ☮
<ravilov> SilverSpace, ♂ + ♀ = ☮
<SilverSpace> za dobra stara vremena 
<ravilov> "kad je jos bilo sexa", rece ostarjeli SilverSpace
<BotaniCar|2> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54UxPG8eL5g # awwww , eto tehna po mom ukusu
<datase> BotaniCar|2: Title: Cosmic Baby - Loops of Infinity [HD], Views: 31606, Rating: 100.0%
<BotaniCar|2> 100% ! :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: sad kad se sat mice bit ce opet prerano za f1
<ravilov> svaka vam dlaka smeta...
<SilverSpace> ravilov: reci to Mmike :)
<jelly> Event Message: Impending drive failure detected by controller
<jelly> Event Priority: Critical
<ravilov> SilverSpace, to Mmike
<jelly> IMPENDING, samo sto nije...!
<ravilov> jelly, da se nisi igrao nekim neodimijskim magnetima mozda? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yEu2R1gYSs
<datase> ravilov: Title: Monster magnet meets computer..., Views: 100360, Rating: 97.68116%
<jelly> neko je hodao blizu storiđa
<ravilov> sa magnetom?
<jelly> ne
<jelly> sigurno BotaniCar|2 isao skakati po dignutom podu tamo i radit haos
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4vuKOz3kus
<datase> jelly: Title: Našikam se i pravim haos, Views: 681714, Rating: 98.8835%
<obruT> ravilov: ja imam hrpu onih neodijumskih kuglica
<obruT> trebalo bi to porasipat po starom tv-u
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fuV-Ttam_U8#t=50s
<datase> jelly: Title: Sardi DJ - Pravim Haos (Original Mix) // OFFICIAL VIDEO, Views: 25366, Rating: 93.793106%
<ravilov> obruT, obavezno snimi video
<Vlado9A3CY> SilverSpace, samo da ti pokažem na što su mi zadnjih dana u firmi sline curile :) ... ugrađivao sam ove igračke u desetak nekih modula... http://www.aaeonusa.com/products/details/?item_id=1795
<Vlado9A3CY> prava mala pc igračka... cpu 1.6G 2GB DDR3 1333M, 32G SSD, pasivno hlađenje, 5 usb portova, 2 com porta, hdmi i vga ...
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> kao rođeno za linux ;)
<jelly> cijena?
<Vlado9A3CY> a to je kao nešto profi jer radi u rasponu temperature okoline od -20°C do +70° ...
<Vlado9A3CY> mislim da sam čuo info da je sam pc modul oko 1500kn
<jelly> autoindustrija ili samo industrija?
<jelly> :-)
<Vlado9A3CY> industrijska elektronika :)
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: na tom ti nece raditi linux 
<Vlado9A3CY> kak znaš?
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<SilverSpace> imam jednu doma :)
<SilverSpace> sporo zbog grafike 
<jelly> SilverSpace: ni 32bitni?
<Vlado9A3CY> eh
<SilverSpace> ni 32bita
<Vlado9A3CY> Å¡teta :)
<jelly> djubre mucko
<SilverSpace> windozi lete 
<SilverSpace> ubuntu se vuce 
<jelly> ah, PVR SGX
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFTDffMvJlY
<datase> jelly: Title: Dario G - Sunchyme (Original) {@ A4=432Hz}, Views: 136041, Rating: 97.03704%
<jelly> ne znam zasto je bitno da je ustimano na 432Hz a ne 440?
<jelly> hej amamama!
<SilverSpace> :)
<ravilov> pa ne mora bit desktop
<Vlado9A3CY> sad će SilverSpace reći da ako ne može xbmc, onda ne valja :)
<SilverSpace> ravilov: ok server radi 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<ravilov> eto
<ravilov> nemozes rec "ne ide linux na to" samo zato sto ne mozes klikat sarene ikone
<SilverSpace> doduse ova kazu da radi http://files.linuxgizmos.com/kontron_pitxe38.jpg
<SilverSpace> The Linux-ready pITX-E38 adopts the 100 × 72mm Pico-ITX
<ravilov> samo pazi da se njihova definicija poklapa s tvojom, mozda ni njig nije briga za graficko sucelje
<SilverSpace> aha Bay Trail je atom 
<SilverSpace> Cedarview ne radi 
<SilverSpace> jebo intel kad ce novi atom 
<jelly> jebo atom, kad ce neki arm za slobodnim driverima i dobrim performansama
<SilverSpace> eh
<ravilov> *ebo sve to, slabo se rudari na tom
<SilverSpace> rudarenje trosi struju
<ravilov> jel jos netko primijetio kak se uopce vise ne prica o *coinima otkad nema ctcp-a?
<ravilov> OH JOY
<SilverSpace> kud je on nestao
<ravilov> radna teorija: investitori su mu za petama pa je u bijegu
<SilverSpace> lol
 * ravilov je mislio da se covjek preselio na #bitkojn ili slicno, ne zalazim tamo pa ne bi znao
<ravilov> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/t1.0-9/1464607_555856137863524_787763278_n.jpg
<ravilov> jel tko kad cuo za (i narucivao sa) http://www.geekbuying.com/ ?
<SilverSpace> frend je od tuda mob narucio
<ravilov> kako je zadovoljan kupovinom? jel su pouzdani i azurni?
<SilverSpace> nemap pojma 
<SilverSpace> mogu pitat
<ravilov> aj ako ti se da
<markosejic> d vecerž
<Vlado9A3CY> vecer i tebi markosejic :)
<markosejic> vlado pozz
<markosejic> hm zanimljivo laptop se grije na podrucju oko touchpada
<Vlado9A3CY> mozda ti je tvrdi disk ispod :)
<markosejic> je
<SilverSpace> http://resources.mini-box.com/online/PWR-M3-ATX/moreimages/M3-ATX-2.jpg
<SilverSpace> ovo jos nisam vidio
<markosejic> bilo bi fora u ovaj moj stari laptop staviti ssd
<SilverSpace> http://www.mini-box.com/site/index.html
<SilverSpace> markosejic: ovisi koliko mjesta trebas 
<markosejic> samo za sustav da mogu surfati a ostalo nije bitno
<markosejic> 64gb
<SilverSpace> Trebao bi se Durex usmjeriti na proizvodnju guma, njima degradacija u vlažnim i toplim uvjetima nije problem.
<SilverSpace> f1
 * ravilov zamislja tanke i prozirne autogume
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/c5rtuq
<hbogner> stigo mi mob, popravljen, otkljucan, radi
<ravilov> SilverSpace, ultimate cheating
 * ravilov je vec zaboravio sta nije valjalo s telefonom
<hbogner> ravilov, crkal mu maticna :D
<hbogner> nakon natezanja da mi nevrijedi garanciuja jer sam dosao u ponedjeljak a garancija je istekal u nedjelju ipak su ju priznali
<hbogner> i onda je bilo, popravit ce ga, dat ce mi drugi, popravit ce ga, ipak su ga popravili
<ravilov> aha da
<ravilov> ajd super
#ubuntu-hr 2014-03-29
<SilverSpace> ah kisa
<Vlado9A3CY> morning
<SilverSpace> lol http://is.gd/YgNXkm
<Mmike> de kisa?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, lol :D
<Mmike> idem malo do windowsa
<Mmike> rfactor upogonit
<Mmike> tcha-tcha
<SilverSpace> da
<markosejic> d dan
<jelly-home> http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=sv&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.svd.se%2Fnyheter%2Futrikes%2Fsvep-ukrainakrisen_3386708.svd%3Fsidan%3D15
<markosejic> D Dan
<SilverSpace> da
<Hrki> http://www.vecernji.hr/svijet/u-tri-mjeseca-ubilo-se-osam-mocnih-bankara-929675
<Hrki> ovi nasi nemaju griznju savijest, nisam cuo da si je ni jedan mocnik / politicar uzeo zivot
<SilverSpace> Hrki: zasto bi imali griznju savijesti ?
<markosejic> D VEcer
<Hrki> kazes da onaj edi koji je sjebo rijecku banku nebi trebo imat griznju savijest?
<Hrki> frajer je godinama radio milijunske gubitke radi svoje nesposobnosti
<Hrki> cacic? ubije dvoje ljudi i zeli raditi da dobrobit hrvatske?
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/gadgeti/napravili-prvi-3d-printer-koji-ce-moci-raditi-keramicke-salice-359883
<Hrki> SilverSpace: znas sta mi nije jasno, kako ovi govore da je napravljen prvi na svijetu
<Hrki> a ja imam skriptu par godina iz koje sam ucio da to vec rade na veliko :D
<Hrki> jos tamo negdje iz 1999. , neznam valjda su novinari otkrili 3d pritanje pa sad pizdarije pisu
<SilverSpace> Hrki: gledao sam nedavno kaj japanci rade i kaj imaju cudesa tehnologije samo jos nisu za siroku upotrebu 
<Hrki> pa da, te tehnologije vec postoje 20-30 godina :)
<Hrki> bas me zanima sta ce pisati dok otkriju da se moze rezati sa vodom
<SilverSpace> ln
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kojaj je tebi adresa? mate lovraka sta?
#ubuntu-hr 2014-03-30
<MmikeDro> F1 je fakat boring :(
<Hrki> http://oi60.tinypic.com/35i26vq.jpg
<Hrki> jel postoje monitor sa storageom ?
<Vlado9A3CY> lol
<SilverSpace> dorbo jutro pospanci 
 * Mmike bio na kartingu
<Vlado9A3CY> lol SilverSpace :)
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: :)
<SilverSpace> Your branch is up-to-date with 'origin/master'.
<SilverSpace> kaj to znaci 
<SilverSpace> Strogo je zabranjeno uploadanje turbo folk pjesama!
<SilverSpace> pravilo :)
<SilverSpace> http://giant.gfycat.com/WellmadeTediousAztecant.gif
<SilverSpace> :)  Napokon neki pomak u Bosni. Pomakla se kazaljka na satu sa 2 na 3.
<SilverSpace> http://silverspace.bshellz.net/
<ravilov> The URL that you are attempting to access is a potential security risk.
<ravilov> rece moj korporativni AV
<ravilov> SilverSpace, ^
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, to znaci da nema novih promjena na odakle god to cupas :)
<markosejic> D vecer
<SilverSpace> mm
<SilverSpace> ravilov: koji link 
<SilverSpace> ovaj http://silverspace.bshellz.net/
<jelly-home> hmha, shipito sad ima i adresu u Austriji
<jelly-home> sehr gut, odma cem probat narucit nesto s amazon.co.uk sto se inace ne shipa u .hr
<SilverSpace> ?
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: shipito je proxy za postu, kupis nesto sto se npr. dostavlja samo u ameriku, stavis adresu njihovog skladista, to se dostavi tamo i onda oni proslijede ovamo
<SilverSpace> aa
<SilverSpace> nisam cuo za to do sad 
<jelly-home> "freight forwarder service"
<jelly-home> no austrijska posta kosta duplo skuplje nego americka... pa sam uklikao narudzbu iz amerike
<SilverSpace> dbconn: mysql_select_db: You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near '' at line 1
<SilverSpace> nadam se da ovo Mmike ne vidi :)
<jelly-home> to je nekakva genericka greska u aplikaciji, nije mysql kriv
<jelly-home> API je samo dobio smece, pa je to smece i prijavio
<ravilov> SilverSpace, pa zadnji pejstani, da :p
<ravilov> (link)
<SilverSpace> ravilov: pa nemam nis gore obicni html :)
<SilverSpace> novi iPhone ce imat 5,5" ekran
<ravilov> SilverSpace, korporativni AV ne radi na principu trenutnog stanja/sadrzaja nego na principu blackliste, znaci da si nekad davno imao nesto sto ih je triggeralo :)
<ravilov> oh well, ni prvi ni zadnji bezazlen site kojem ne mogu pristupit "poslovno"
#ubuntu-hr 2015-03-23
<Mmike> SilverSpace: rebootat cu ubuntu-hr
<calmpitbull> morgen
<BotaniCar> Jutro
<BotaniCar> Jel trosi tko GLPI za non-IT inventory ?
<calmpitbull> BotaniCar: sto je to GLPI
<BotaniCar> calmpitbull: http://www.glpi-project.org/wiki/doku.php?id=en:welcome
<rut> dd
<jelly> yes, nova verzija antispama mi identificira domace smece.  Subject: [SPAM:#####]Toneri i tinte 
<vileni> jelly: kod tebe lokalno ili na nekom serveru?
<jelly> na poslu
<rut> pa di si jelly
<Vlado9A3CY> hell o world :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> jel vam iscrta stranicu na http://com.com.hr/gs1-podrska/ ? 
<vileni> BotaniCar: da
<vileni> registracija, tiket i to?
<BotaniCar> ae, fala ! 
<rut> dd
<rut> muffin :)
<BotaniCar> o, rut borut :) 
<rut> pa di si muffineee
<BotaniCar> guzva, stislo
<rut> ma da .. 
<rut> jos si tamo di si bio :)
<rut> kod sefice 
<BotaniCar> ne mijenjas stvari koje su dobre :)
<rut> potpisujem :)
<rut> hmm jos sam uvjek +b na linuxzasve.com
<rut> cime se bavis . kakva guzva ? ako se smije znati naravno 
<BotaniCar> izlomilo se nekaj na produkciji, odlazni AS2 ne odlazi :)
<rut> hrvatski AS2 = ?
<rut> :))
<BotaniCar> as2 je nekaj ko enkapsulirani http
<BotaniCar> ima wiki
<rut> a dobro . igraj se onda .. 
<rut> prvi put cujem a iskreno .. znas i sam :)
<rut> kad ce trebat ucit cemo :)
<BotaniCar> da, iskreno, i zabole te dok ti ne treba , potpisujem :)
<rut> aj radi ti .. nedaj se smetat . 
<rut> pitam se muffin zasto se zajebavas time i sto ce ti opce takvo sto 
<BotaniCar> da si otisao na wiki, znao bi :)
<rut> pa citam bas .. 
<rut> tuneliranje sa enkripcijom unutar https . mislim stvarno . tolika paranoja :P
<BotaniCar> entrprajz spika 
<BotaniCar> istovremeno, selfsigned certifikati
<BotaniCar> koji vrijede 20 godina :)
<rut> a dobro
<rut> igraj se
<SilverSpace> ekipa je brza od traktor 
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kF7sDTQ-57Y
<datase> YouTube: LiveLeak - A new kind of ploughing - 0:00:52 - 2,431 views - 71 likes / 0 dislikes
<Mmike> jutro
<BotaniCar> 30 minuta cekam na konferenz kol , spojen u Jameriku, a konfrnz lider se ne pojavljuje .. spustio slusalicu , idem pusit :) 
<ivoks> https://openssl.org/news/secadv_20150319.txt
<ivoks> mislim strasno nesto
<jelly> eh taj chrome, svaki put kad mi se Xi zblese pita me "zelis li restore starog sessiona" umjesto da ga samo obavi
<jelly> onda ja zaboravim kliknut Restore i ode...
<SilverSpace> nije chrome kriv :)
<jelly> je, jer je vrlo lako kliknut krivo
<Mmike> da ti se xi ne sruse... :)
<jelly> je, cim stavim nvidiju u komp na poslu
<jelly> intel mi nigdar ni bil stabilan
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> nema veze, vraca se ~/.config/google-chrome/ s bekapa
 * Mmike ne voli klimu
<Mmike> vani je +22, a ovi rokaju klimu za popizdit
<markosejic> d vecer
<jelly> Mmike: tak je kod mene u ofisu od 5. do 10. mjeseca :-\
<Mmike> jelly: i ne urlas kontra toga/.
<Mmike> za 15 minuta je rucak pa se necu sad bunit, al'... onak :)
<jelly> glupi sustav radi jednako u cijeloj zgradi
<jelly> ili grije, svuda, ili hladi, i nemre se skroz zgasit
<jelly> koliko kasnjenje maila je prihvatljivo, ako bi poruke sa većinemailing listi kasnile N*5 minuta, ali da antispam radi (N+1) puta bolje?
<api984> vecer
<jelly> znaci, antispam radi duplo bolje, ali ce poruke sa mailing listi, i pravih i spama, kasniti 5 minuta
<jelly> ili, antispam radi 5 PUTA bolje , ali ce poruke sa mailing listi, i pravih i spama, kasniti 20 minuta
<jelly> ili, antispam hvata koliko hvata, ali ni jedan mail ne kasni
<vileni> Mmike: http://i.imgur.com/3VRW2OF.webm
<Mmike> vileni:  :) lol :)
<jelly> tko leti, vrijedi!
<jelly> iz komentara na druge gifove dole, "Webber has enough flight time to qualify for a pilots license now."
<jelly> i "Redbull, it gives you wings"
<jelly> ne valja previse namjestati postavke jer cijeli sustav moze pasti http://i.imgur.com/oXxTj5g.gifv
<vileni> haha, neznam jesu li ovo ljudi koji tv gledaju vec vidjeli, ali super je :D https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8VGJGXMUhmc&list=PLD6xlNavPLbeVlj2gc5RTShLQtcpNVz-c&index=5
<datase> YouTube: The Avengers Theme Song - 0:02:04 - 495,927 views - 2293 likes / 46 dislikes
#ubuntu-hr 2015-03-24
<calmpitbull> ola muchachas
<BotaniCar> Jutro ! 
<BotaniCar> Di pojest' chewose s sinom u shirem centru ? 
<BotaniCar> Ako mi netko odgovori u kontekstu sireg centra Sl.Broda, poludil bu'm :) 
<vileni> definiraj siri centar
<vileni> i prijevozno sredstvo
<obruT> BotaniCar: znam ja jednu dobu cevaparu u Zenici
<vileni> obruT: pazljivo sa savjetima, neki su ovdje otisli na cevape u sarajevo i nazad u istom danu :)
<BotaniCar> vileni: siri centar je sve do , kajaznam, svetica :) Tramvaj :) 
<BotaniCar> Nevezano, nekaj besplatno s cim bi mogao nacrtati ERD na osnovu postgres baze 
<vileni> haha, krenuo pejstati link za hranu i automatski tipkam Mmike 
<vileni> BotaniCar: ovi su bili ok kad sam zadnji put bio https://www.facebook.com/pages/Kraljice/354959547928392
<BotaniCar> :) :) To je to, za dobrim se konjem prasina dize :) 
<vileni> mislim da bi to bila martinovka 
<BotaniCar> FalaLepa !
<vileni> BotaniCar: znas ti kako se racunaju licence za virtualne win servere?
<obruT> ak ce te u tu cevaparu za radnog vremena, javite se :) mozda dodjem na lepinju :)
<BotaniCar> vileni: afaik isto kao i za fizicke, znaci - nema jasnog pravila koje vrijedi duze od dva dana, zovi MS 
<BotaniCar> obruT: razmatram http://www.jazzbachevap.com/ponuda/ 
<vileni> to sam isto cuo da je ok, ali nisam probao
<BotaniCar> Cem izvjestim, ako se tamo najedemo 
<BotaniCar> Ovo kaj si preporucil je najs, ali kontam da malcu bude daleko :) 
<ivoks> ajme!
<ivoks> fisherman friends laze!
<ivoks> na njihovim paketicima pise 'Sugar free'
<ivoks> a pod sastojcima pise da od 100g proizvoda, 98g je sorbitol
<ivoks> sorbitol je alkohol + secer!
<ivoks> in fact, 16 paketica fisherman's frienda daje dovoljno energije za cijeli dan
<ivoks> (ako se ne napijes u medjuvremenu)
<jelly> tako je, sorbitol nije secer
<ivoks> kak nije, to je secer 
<ivoks> nastaje redukcijom glukoze
<jelly> i nakon redukcije vise nemas secer
<ivoks> imas
<ivoks> zadrzava 60% secera
<ivoks> Sorbitol has approximately 60% the sweetness of sucrose (table sugar).
<jelly> to je okus
<ivoks> Sorbitol is referred to as a nutritive sweetener because it provides dietary energy: 2.6 kilocalories (11 kilojoules) per gram versus the average 4 kilocalories (17 kilojoules) for carbohydrates.
<ivoks> 2,6 od 4 je cca 60%
<ivoks> i vise
<ivoks> cola light ima manje secera od fisherman friend
<jelly> pa dobro, mislim, znamo sto kemijski znaci "secer", a sto "alkohol"
<ivoks> dobro, nije kemijski secer
<jelly> eto
<ivoks> ali ima sva svojstva secera
<ivoks> samo u manjim kolicinama
<jelly> not their problem
<jelly> nakeljio si mu -OH ova i vise nije secer :-)
<BotaniCar> Marketing department is happy :) 
<jelly> (kladio bi se da je ta kemija i inicijalno stavljena u uporabu bas zato da na proizvodima moze pisat sugar free)
<BotaniCar> ziherash, ajd' se okladi na nekaj kaj nije zicer :)
<ivoks> 60 litra cole light ima manje secera nego jedno pakiranje FFs
<ivoks> pola litre obicne kole ima manje secera nego jedno pakiranje FFs
<jelly> ivoks: dobro, al, pojedes li cijelo pakiranje u jednom mahu?
<ivoks> pa... da
<jelly> frik
<ivoks> kupio jutros u bili, u 8
<ivoks> vec ga nema
<jelly> imas dobru floru
<BotaniCar> jelly: to je kao da mene pitas jel popijem svu colu koju imam doma u jednom danu :D
<silversp1ce> hm
<ivoks> bahgahaahahaha
<ivoks> ovakav bug jos vidio nisam
<jelly> mda, zato vise ne kupujem 2 kila^Wlitre sladoled pakiranje
<ivoks> 'regression' :D
<ivoks> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1202858
<jelly> ivoks: zasto se taj bug povlaci sad, 6 dana nakon sto je rijesen?
<ivoks> package containing this bug has never been released.
<jelly> jel bio na nekom portalu ili sta
<BotaniCar> Prije nikome nije bilo smijesno :D
<ivoks> pa zanimljivo je, nije li?
<ivoks> moze se provlaciti non-stop
<ivoks> kao i onaj od steama
<ivoks> i dok bug od steama kuzis, ipak ljudi nisu na ti
<ivoks> ovo s redhatom je fail RPM-a prije svega
<ivoks> koji ce ti uredno zapakirati paket s takvim symlinkom
<ivoks> kao i debianov bug iz 2002., ako se ne varam
<ivoks> *nikad* to necu zaboraviti
<ivoks> i uvijek ce biti smijesno
<ivoks> izbaciti release koji dizejbla security i updates repozitorije
<ivoks> (a i govori nesto o QA-u)
<ivoks> mada mi se cini da je ovaj redhatov u biti ulovio njihov QA
<silversp1ce> hm ne uspjevam ubiti duplica
<jelly> ivoks: to je neki kreten procitao i stavio na portal i misli da je pametan
<rut> dd
<VjetarSaSunca> jutar
<BotaniCar> o0o0 , bok PAV
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<Hrki> dobar dan, koji je tocno kurac silverlight ?
<BotaniCar> Vise nish, i MS je od toga digao ruke :)
<SilverSpace> svi osim bug redakcije 
<SilverSpace> :) bar mislim oni su bili uporni sa tim
<BotaniCar> http://gizmodo.com/xiaomis-new-mi-tv-2-a-40-inch-android-powered-smart-t-1693283204 # a ja mor'o kupit' SONY ! :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: i sony je najavio androide 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: al' sonijev bu kostal milion kuna, a ovaj kinez kosta 3kkn 
<Hrki> BotaniCar: pa na MS sajtu me zica da instaliram , nemogu vidjeti :)
<Hrki> koji su to papci, pa svagdje se guraju, a nist ne naprave kak spada
<BotaniCar> ma nakojem to MS sajtu i zakaj to vec nemas ? :D
<Hrki> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows7/products/features/bitlocker
<Hrki> pa kaj ce mi to? nigdje me nije trazilo XD
<Hrki> jedino neki sajt od HZZ-a
<Hrki> ali to se ni ne cudim, ipak je to drzavna sluzba XD
<BotaniCar> Aj ne muljaj, isao si se uclaniti u HDZ online i sad si zapeo :D
<Hrki> haha XD
<BotaniCar> I, budimo posteni, ne radi ti samo multimedijalni dio koji ce i youtube substituirati :9
<ivoks> fak
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/iznad-francuske-se-srusio-airbus-148-poginulih/809245.aspx
<ivoks> https://twitter.com/HansAckerNY/status/580331873655775233/photo/1
<ivoks> nije se ni raspao do kraja
<SilverSpace> ti airbusevi padaju svako malo 
<Hrki> naravno, jer nisu ameri
<Hrki> oni znaju posel
<ivoks> SilverSpace: pa i ne bas
<ivoks> a320 je medju top 5 najsigurnijih modela
<ivoks> a340 je najsigurniji
<SilverSpace> Linija aviona Airbus A320 od puštanja u promet zabilježila 60 nesreća u kojima je poginulo 789 osoba
<SilverSpace> hm 
<jelly> sića
<ivoks> SilverSpace: da, a svaki dan njih 7000 leti
<ivoks> 3600 je a320
<ivoks> svaki napravi barem 2 leta
<ivoks> vecina napravi 4
<ivoks> a neki i 6
<ivoks> 14 milijona sati leta po nesreci
<ivoks> svi ti avioni su dobri
<ivoks> a340, 747, 777, pa cak i a330
<SilverSpace> i jos uvijek najsigurniji prevoz 
<SilverSpace> http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/374909/Potvrdeno-je-Zlatar-Violic-odlazi-iz-Vlade.html
<SilverSpace> koja ljepotica 
<ivoks> a310 je los airbus
<ivoks> najvece smece je 737-200
<ivoks> sa turbo motorima
<ivoks> al to je ionako bilo vrijeme kada se eksperimentiralo
<ivoks> ti avioni ne bi smjeli niti letjeti danas
<ivoks> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/f7/Boeing_737-200_planform_view.jpg
<SilverSpace> trebali bi avioni imati padobrane 
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> da se iskace na -50?
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> pa na tim visinama cim promilis glavu van - umres
<SilverSpace> ne putnici nego avion kao avion 
<SilverSpace> http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/znanost/374871/Kanalizacija-Zagreba-sadrzi-milijune-eura-zlata.html
<SilverSpace> mojeg zlata sigurno nema 
<obruT> SilverSpace: ides ispirat ? :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: na drek river
<SilverSpace> bandic ga zatvorio 
<SilverSpace> na uscu drek rivera i save je najbolja ribicija 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> uvijek netko tam peca 
<obruT> te ribe su sigurno zdrave za jest
<SilverSpace> :) 
<SilverSpace> ulovi i pusti 
<SilverSpace> Franko dobio dvojku u skoli i kaze da je zabunom dobio dvojku 
<SilverSpace> zabunila se uciteljica 
<BotaniCar> O, jel ? Iz cega ? 
<SilverSpace> priroda 
<SilverSpace> nije na testu prepoznao kakvo je cvijece 
<hbogner> o/
<SilverSpace> hbogner: oj 
<hbogner> jos 1/4 ispit ai diplomski :D
<BotaniCar> Dok ti diplomiras, ja vec stan otplatio :) 
<hbogner> nazalost istinito :(
<SilverSpace> Acestream 2.0 radi normalno a svi linkovi su za verziju 3.0 koja ne radi na ARM procesorima
<BotaniCar> Acestream ? 
<SilverSpace> kaj nisi cuo 
<SilverSpace> http://wiki.acestream.org/wiki/index.php/AceStream_3.0/en
<BotaniCar> SVE pise, osim kaj je to :)
<BotaniCar> Aaaaa, to ti napravi da sucelje PC-a izgleda kao windows phone ! :) 
<SilverSpace> Ace Stream uses in its core, P2P (peer-to-peer) technology
<BotaniCar> kaj tak ne funkcioniraju manje vise svi strimeri danas ? 
<jelly> taj acestream mi je bio TAK sumnjiv da sam ga obrisao
<jelly> closed source engine, vlastita kopija VLC-a, ruski izvor, cudne tcp konekcije
<jelly> ... nisam _toliko_ ovisan o F1 
<BotaniCar> A cek cek, to 'vata i F1 ?  MILE PALI VIRTUALKU !! 
<jelly> hehe
<jelly> Meho, sežigaj malo
<jelly> pali to Meho...!
<BotaniCar> :D
<jelly> cijepanje atoma
<BotaniCar> Mislim da sam rijesio jedno od gorucih pitanja u 'rvata ( vjeronauk vs informatika) - vjeronauk predava^Cpropovijedati s tableta ! 
<obruT> BotaniCar: treba samo dobre tablete nabavit... zesce od valiuma i heptanona
<BotaniCar> Kak taj turbo sve ziku <3 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kak i na cemu da uce informatiku 
<obruT> inace polustric od frenda, sad nazalost pokojni (ubio ga alkohol), je nakon jedne nesrece dobio neke tablete "za mozak"... kaze on frendu: "Igore, ovo je droga" :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: pa na tabletima, istovremeno mogu upijati svu mudrost novog/starog zavjeta ! 
<BotaniCar> Ako su fakat pametni, mogu se online uclaniti u HDZ ! 
<obruT> reko, treba nabavit takve :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: kake :)
<BotaniCar> Jake ! 
<obruT> SilverSpace: pa i ja bi volio saznat koji model tableta je u pitanju :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: i indometacin isto dere 
<obruT> a istog tog frenda sretnem na ulici jednom, frajer se smije od uha do uha, lagano odsutan :) pitam ja njega, wtf. izvadi on bocicu nekih tableta, kaze: "trebam jednu svaki drugi dan, a ja uzeo dvije danas" :)
<BotaniCar> Aww, duplo zdraviji !!!
<BotaniCar> jel se smije takav sjest' na bicikl ? :D
<obruT> mislim, zasto svi dobivaju tak neke sretne tablete, ja sve neke dosadne
<SilverSpace> kad zabunom popijes dvije od 75 umjesto dvije od 25
<obruT> SilverSpace: pa nisam primjetio za indometacin
<obruT> hmm... sacem jos jedva cekat da me copi giht da isprobam :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: sjecam se da su me na hitnu otpeljali i da sam tam sve zabavljal/zajebaval
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> i ujutro me ostavili u bolnici na mjesec dana 
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> jednom frendu je u sred stijene "ispalo rame", frendica koja je bila s njim nije znala/mogla vratit nazad i nije bilo druge nego zvati GSS... ovi ih pokupili s helicem, a frendu dali injekciju protiv bolova :) ovaj je samo lezo na podu, smjesio se i pitao: "doktore... he he he... sto ste mi to dali ? he he he" :)
<obruT> podu helica...
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Ja samo SQL injecte dobijam .. :( 
<SilverSpace> mi smo u hv imali plavu anpulu u slucaju ranjavanja 
<SilverSpace> nasrecu nisam je isprobao 
<SilverSpace> kazu ljudi kad je zveknes uopce ne kuzis da si ranjen 
<SilverSpace> vjerojatno tekuci adrenalin :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: to ti je epinefrin ( ne znam jesam li dobro napisao ) 
<SilverSpace> hm
<SilverSpace> danas su klinci postavljali pitanja u skoli medu sobom 
<SilverSpace> netjako vo je bilo neresivo 
<SilverSpace> Nadi imena elemenata koja ce bit pronadena u buducnosti
<SilverSpace> rekla uciteljica da moraju teska pitanja smisliti 
<SilverSpace> i dobila tesko pitanje 
<frainfreeze> SilverSpace, nećak će ti uspijeti u zivotu.
<SilverSpace> joj mali manijak prvasic 
<Mmike> Doobro jutro
<ivoks> stigao je
<ivoks> it is here
<ivoks> https://scontent-mxp.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfa1/t31.0-8/s960x960/11082254_10206320004059467_6484263501048675231_o.jpg
<ivoks> https://scontent-vie.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xtp1/v/t1.0-9/s720x720/1466185_10206319979978865_1406785920515772385_n.jpg?oh=c907d3cbfde88516484bb0a7e92f7a2b&oe=55B4323B
<ivoks> https://scontent-vie.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/q86/s720x720/11082639_10206320012539679_1900905521086551236_n.jpg?oh=b8756d96304774f35f43e7b6144d7300&oe=55AFB564
<frainfreeze> ivoks, link je traumatican ali slika
 * frainfreeze je ljubomoran
<jelly> heh, česi istu muku muče s kvačicama ko mi
<jelly> From: Michal Lukas <...> a lik se zapravo preziva Lukáš
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ides kaj je ovo neka maska 
<Mmike> ivoks: dobio/kupio?
<Mmike> x1 carbon opce nije tak los
<Mmike> jos da mu wireless radi kak spada... 
<jelly> onaj novi xps 13 se isto doima
<SilverSpace> pokrenem xkill i onda kliknem na krivi prozor 
<SilverSpace> koji umjetnik
<jelly> kliknes na pozadinu i ostanes bez pozadine!
<SilverSpace> ubije nautilus
<obruT> jebote sto sam se usro sad... pogledam establishane TCP konekcije, a ono s neke sumnjive adrese netko spojen na ssh :P
<obruT> srecom, taman sam uletio sam taman kad pokusavao pogodit pass :P
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> vidim da je fail2ban odradio svoje
<Mmike> obruT: ja vec mislio kak ces pocet pricat da si jeo feferone ili nesto :)
<SilverSpace> ke
<markosejic> d vecer
<SilverSpace> http://lajk.s3.index.hr/index/800/0985b8f5-9dd4-409b-a520-301354aef75c.jpeg
<jelly> hmm, pizzerija sa velikom mijesanom za 28kn i velikom sirnom za samo 20kn
<frainfreeze> Di? :P
<jelly> knezija
<jelly> zaspamali su mi kaslic na tresnjevci danas
 * jelly jedan od ONIH koji kupe ono sto se reklamira u spamu
<jelly> http://www.pauza.hr/jelovnik/pizza-express
<Mmike> jelly: mislis od onih koji PUKE
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> kupe :)
#ubuntu-hr 2015-03-25
<jelly> pizza nije 28cm nego 24-25cm, i ima manje sastojaka nego konkurencija, ali nema premalo i kvaliteta je ok, za solidnu cetvorku
<jelly> anyway, radovi gotovi, sad stavit ves pa u krpe
<calmpitbull> morgen
<BotaniCar> Jutro ! 
<BotaniCar> Dakle, meso u jazz.ba je razocaravajuce, mali nije htio ni probati ( pojeo pol cevapa i jeo somun, koji su isto pre blizu zaru drzali pa je suh ) , a moja punjena pljeskavica je bila onak. Meso iz PIK-a Vrbovec, halaal, prezacinjeno. Objekat nereprezentativan, osoblje OK 
<ivoks> Mmike: kupio
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/ovaj-covjek-je-nocna-mora-sa-porezne-sluzbenike-bio-je-prvi-na-listi-srama--a-sada-drzava-njemu-duguje-200-milijuna-kuna-/1319553/
<ivoks> zar ih ne bi objesio
<ivoks> covjeka stavili na stup srama kao najveceg duznika
<ivoks> U stečajnom postupku sud je, međutim, utvrdio da stečajni dužnik nema dospjelih obveza za plaćanje te je obustavio postupak.
<ivoks> porezna covjeka prisilila da iz obrta prijedje u doo
<ivoks> jer, eto, dobro je radio i zaradio
<ivoks> ali i dalje zaduzenja nove firme stavljala na ime obrta
<BotaniCar> Pametan covjek, ako mogu drugi, zakaj ne bi i ono 
<BotaniCar> *on
<ivoks> ma porezna je zeznula stvar
<ivoks> porezna uprava republike hrvatske je nevidjena sramota ove drzave
<ivoks> ta nesposobnost, lijenost i korupcija... to nisam jos nigdje vidio
<ivoks> od 'daj da ti ja napravim prijavu za x kuna, pa neces valjda to dati jaci'
<BotaniCar> Da :(
<ivoks> do zbrajanja istog novca dva puta
<ivoks> vec dvije-tri godine za redom ja moram poreznoj objasnjavati jednu te istu stvar
<ivoks> kada primim dolare i prebacim ih u kune, to nije x dolara i x kuna prihoda
<ivoks> to je samo x kuna prihoda, jer dolara vise nemam
<ivoks> 'ali potrosili ste ih'
<ivoks> mamu joj mutavu glupu
<BotaniCar> Ahahaha, zvuci kao da se zezas, a znam da se ne zezas :) 
<ivoks> svaki put oni meni dolare racunaju uz kune u koje sam ih pretvorio
<ivoks> pa to su elementarne stvari
<ivoks> btw...
<ivoks> ubuntu phone koncept, ne zato sto radim za canonical, ali fakat je osvjezenje
<BotaniCar> Fakat, obzirom da si konverzijom dodatno nahranio i banku i drzavu, treba traziti olaksicu za to :)
<ivoks> fakat mi pokaze kaj me zanima, a ne da moram ici kroz hrpu aplikacija
<ivoks> hardver je malo tulav, ali nisam ni ocekivao vise od prvog uredjaja
<ivoks> ima jos nesto problema i u softveru, dakako
<ivoks> ali svidja mi se koncept i mislim da bi to jako bilo dobro za ljude koji zele get things done
<ivoks> za razliku od androida, koji je toliko saren da stalno nesto skrolam
<BotaniCar> :) 
<ivoks> vrijeme, prognoza, praznici, kalendar, taskovi, posljednji pozivi, posljednje poruke, najbitnije vijesti
<ivoks> sve na prvom ekranu
<ivoks> i ako necu sve to, mogu iskljuciti svaki pojedini
<ivoks> i dodati nesto drugo
<ivoks> bez da moram traziti aplete i gluposti
<ivoks> ha
<ivoks> evo, dosao u ured
<ivoks> i sad mi pise di u blizini mogu popiti kavu
<BotaniCar> Hmm, meni trenutni telefon traje vec tri godine, trebalo bi investirati u neki linuxfoun
<ivoks> nisam ni znao za ovaj birc
<BotaniCar> ahahaha najvaznije vijesti, dobra-kava-u-blizini ! Potpisujem 
<ivoks> ubuntu phone jos nije za masovnu uporabu
<ivoks> ali da ce bit, bit ce
<BotaniCar> Ni necu mijenjati sutra, ali brijem da treba neki rani model uzeti
<ivoks> velim mu 'pod stresom sam' i mali mi izlista igrice koje bi mogle pomoci oko toga
<ivoks> velim mu gladan sam
<BotaniCar> Ahahahah, pre kul
<ivoks> i kaze mi di su automati, jer eto ne zna za restorane u ovom kraju
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> kazem dosadno mi
<ivoks> prijedlog, u blizini je muzej srba u hrvatskoj
<BotaniCar> Nemoj reci da je poceo pisati viceve :)
<BotaniCar> AHAHAHAHHAHA
<ivoks> a i in music ce skoro
<ivoks> i onda mi ispise s wikipedie zanimljivosti o dubravi
<ivoks> al... treba ga prevesti
<ivoks> nije preveden na hrvatski
<BotaniCar> non issue
<ivoks> opet sam poceo prevoditi hihi
<BotaniCar> Di ti nadjes vremena za sve .. moram smanjiti ircanje :) 
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> vani je nekak tulavo bolesno 
<SilverSpace> ova stranka HNS je takvo leglo lopova da glava boli 
<jelly> velis, za razliku od hdza, sdpa
<SilverSpace> http://autoklub.jutarnji.hr/foto---motor-audija-tt-na-kojem-ulje--nije-zamijenjeno-133-000-km-/1319357/
<SilverSpace> jelly: tesko bi se tu moglo odrediti tko je prvi :)
<SilverSpace> tak je i moj frend na mazdi mx koju mu je tatek kupio upoce nije pazio na ulje i dva puta mu je motor zaribao i morao novi motor kupiti
<SilverSpace> on je umjesto ulja mjenjao motore 
<BotaniCar> Kak su svi danasnji auti u stvari super napravljeni, ja sam time fasciniran :) Kakve sve torture prolaze, a voze nas - milina
<vileni> a koliko bi tek prosli da ih odrzavamo kako treba :)
<nicols> oj
<vileni> o nicols 
<nicols> jel zna netko Å¡to je po defaultu meta-s na ubuntu ili kubuntu?
<nicols> jel ima neki način da vidim sve keyboard šortkatove?
<BotaniCar> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyboardShortcuts
<BotaniCar> Super + S Zoom out, show workspace switcher
<Vjetar> Nemoj pričat s njim, udari ga, udari ga
<nicols> ja sam stisnuo super-s i ... da skratim, reboot
<jelly> pkak
<Vjetar> oj jelly 
<jelly> zaustavi se Vjetre
<Vjetar> jelly: ima li tamo kod tebe potrebe za kvalificiranom radnom snagom s iskustvom?
<jelly> povremeno ima
<jelly> uglavnom agencijski u zadnje vrijeme
<Vjetar> bilježim se sa štovanjem
<Vjetar> Jer "nemoj pričat s njim, udari ga, udari ga" je bio poriv na današnjem sastanku s dišama
<SilverSpace> išš
<BotaniCar> Vjetar: obicno jedan sastanak ni' dosta da ljudi pocnu gledati okolo, sve nam reci :D
<Vjetar> BotaniCar: proglašen sam viškom u firmi
<BotaniCar> Ahh :( 
<Vjetar> Gase cijeli interni razvoj u Informatici
<BotaniCar> TO ! U kriznim vremenima ( koja $firma ne osjeti ) treba stati s napretkom :)
<Vjetar> "prelazimo na druga rješenja"
<jelly> "outsourcing je jeftiniji"
<jelly> "bwahahaha"
<Vjetar> "idemo na cloud rješenje"
<BotaniCar> Dok ne potrossi 30% firmina ukupnog profita na letove u Indiju , da objasnis Indijancima kaj u stvari hoces :)
<BotaniCar> Sto se nama desilo s/indija/italija/
<Vjetar> Ma ovo je samo djelić priče u sustavnom razjebavanju INE
<BotaniCar> bu bilo kaj na frajeri.org  ?
<Vjetar> Sve mi se čini da će na kraju biti "take the money and run"
<Vjetar> BotaniCar:  biti će kad bude konačno
<BotaniCar> "jedva cekam" 
<Vjetar> :)
<BotaniCar> sreca pa si dev, posla ima, zavrsit ces radeci od doma za vise novaca .. 
<Vjetar> da?
<Vjetar> Zadnja dva natječaja na koja sam se javio kao dev su rekli onako otvoreno da sam "preskup"
<BotaniCar> tak je zavrsil svaki i jedan dev za kojeg znam da je dobil otkaz :)
<BotaniCar> A jebi ga, ti bi bas negdje u RH nekom u uredu :) freelance.com i deri :)
<Vjetar> I onda okrenem oglasnik u minkenu za Web developere, 150+ oglasa
<BotaniCar> :) asif location matters
<Vjetar> IT branša (jer nisam ja samo dev po znanjima) 2000+ oglasa. Samo minken
<BotaniCar> Zakaj naglasavas lokaciju ?
<Vjetar> plaća 55.000-65.000 € na godun
<BotaniCar> Mislim, ako ti se seli, to onda nije samo zbog firme nego kuulativ sranja, ne ?
<BotaniCar> kulak-a-tiv :)
<Vjetar> BotaniCar: naglašavam lokaciju jer tamo mogu preko tjedna raditi i vikendima biti doma kao najgora opcija
<Vjetar> jer mali će ove godine u školu
<BotaniCar> Ahh , njesra.
<BotaniCar> Jesenti, kak ti je malac narasao ochas :)
<Vjetar> No ako se interno ne otvori nešto u INI da me uguraju, uzimam pare i gledam opcije
<Vjetar> Bemti Outfook 2010
<Vjetar> Otvoriš kalendar s više od 3 dijeljena kalendara i brija se sruši
<BotaniCar> Kad ne koristis cloud mail klijent , jel :)
<BotaniCar> Nek se oblaci rushe, ionako pada kisha 
<SilverSpace> ina moja prva firma od njih nekoliko 
<Vjetar> SilverSpace: ja sam u INI 17 godina
<SilverSpace> naso konacno konbinaciju kodi i f1
<jelly> buraz, 17 godina je 10 godina previše
<SilverSpace> Vjetar: ja bio tri ili cetri u vukovarskoj 
<jelly> (veli lik koji je još u prvoj firmi)
<BotaniCar> jelly: ne tjeraj me da cheknem na linkedinu koliko dugo si ti zakopan u svom preduzechu :) 
<BotaniCar> Nu, da :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Vjetar> jelly: nakon 7 godina smjenskog rada kao operater sam krenuo u dev vode
<jelly> oduvijek :-)
<SilverSpace> jos kad je u staroj zgradi bila infoo soba za izracun svih placa u ini 
<SilverSpace> koja je tam luda ekipa operatera radila 
<Vjetar> pih, više ni računovodsvo nije u INA matici
<SilverSpace> Vjetar: kaj to se sve raspalo 
<BotaniCar> Nisam siguran da se samo, trebas se svojski potruditi da takvu firmu razjebes :)
<Vjetar> Sustavno je to razjebavanje
<Vjetar> A i vrli ministar, prezimenjak je nešto zašutio
<Vjetar> Otakd su mađari preuzeli pravo odlučivanja otišlo je preko 3000 radnika
<SilverSpace> u ini je uvijek i bilo previse radnika 
<SilverSpace> od prvog dana kad sam ja dosao uvije se govoriloo o visku i otkazima 
<Vjetar> SilverSpace: to je izjava iz prsta isisana
<SilverSpace> i nikada se nije dogodila jedino kaj su razjebali inu inzinering 
<Vjetar> Ono Å¡to se sad radi je suludo, recimo izdvanje trgovine (benzinskih postaja)
<Vjetar> jer kao to nije "core business"
<SilverSpace> eh to se sve svodi raskomadaj da bi lakse prodao 
<Vjetar> gašenje rafinerija je samo pitanje vremena
<SilverSpace> interesi madara 
<Vjetar> Bwah
<Vjetar> Sve čekam da proljeće malo uhvati
<SilverSpace> tj. nasih lopova 
<Vjetar> pa kad ISIS otvori frontu u Evropi, najebali su svi i mi skupa s njima
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Ne daj se chemernu raspolozenju Vjetar. Bu'mo nekak. 
<Vjetar> jedan nuke tamo na bliskom istoku, i da vidiš business. Pričalo se, u takvim situacijuama: Na jedan uloženi dolar sam zardio 60
<Vjetar> BotaniCar: ma dugo se to već sprema, nema tu čemera. To je realitet
<Vjetar> A to da bumo, bumo.
<Vjetar> Nigdar ni bilo da ni nekak bilo...
<SilverSpace> jebiga rodit ce se matija gubec kad tad
<SilverSpace> inside the dark web
<Vjetar> Taj ludi Krleža je sve opisao u svojim knjigama. '90tih sam počeo čitati Banket u Blitvi i nakon 18 stranica zaklopio preneražen time što se situacija u knjizi napisanoj prije WW2 događa oko mene
<SilverSpace> bbc
<SilverSpace> Vjetar: jebo Krlezu dosadan :)
<Vjetar> SilverSpace: proročki dosadan
<SilverSpace> Banket u blitvi. Ovo izuzetno dekorativno jelo sastoji se od lignji punjenih smjesom od blitve, njoki s blitvom i umaka od vrhnja i blitve
<frainfreeze> Najbolji dio tog rucka je predjelo... :P
<SilverSpace> frainfreeze: kaj ne citas "dekorativno jelo" :)
<frainfreeze> Pojeo bi ja i dekoraciju :D bez brige
<BotaniCar> JOJ gladan sam kaj pes, a do doma je jos cuka vremena .. :)
<calmpitbull> kako se kaze zaukrozivanje brojeva prema gore na eng
<calmpitbull> sjetio...round up ?
<jelly> Vjetar: od tehnicarenja trenutno ima low-level stvari, tipa odrzavanje last-mile mreze, CPE-ovi, routeri, parice, DSL, dijagnostika i ta sranja.  Ako si fina guza vjerojatno nije za tebe...
<Vjetar> jelly: nemam luksuza bit fina guza, no još uvijek sam u radnom odnosu. No ne zadugo. Tako da su tvoje informacije više nego korisne.
<jelly> čujem li to magičnu riječ otpremnina
<Vjetar> već se rade i izračuni
<Vjetar> Uz ostale magične riječi "smanjenje obima poslovanja" i "poslovno uvjetovani otkaz"
<Mmike> Dobro jutro! :)
<Vjetar> Mmike: sad će mi kokoši na spavanje :)
<Mmike> Vjetar: bitno da si se ti snasao na farmi :)
<Vjetar> :)
<Hrki> evo da i ja postavim jedno linux pitanje :D
<Hrki> znaci imamo /home/user/file
<Hrki> file ima 777 privilegije
<Hrki> a dok folder jedino owner ima rwx
<Hrki> jel mogu ostali do tog fajla ?
<jelly> ne
<Hrki> znaci prijasnje ovlasti su jace
<jelly> mogli bi kad bi imali još x na direktorij
<jelly> (moraju imati barem execute i na sve direktorije ispod... znaci efektivno +x na /home/user, na /home i na / da bi mogli pristupiti datotekama unutar /home/user
<jelly> ak maknes -x na /, sjebes sve :-)
<Hrki> hmm, kaj mu znaci tocno taj ,x execute
<Hrki> znam za pokretanje skripti / programa
<Mmike> Hrki: i da 'mosh uch'
<Hrki> e to :)
<jelly> za direktorij znaci tocno to sto smo sad opisali, dozvolu za pristup sadrzaju direktorija
<Hrki> e kaj znaci permisija read da folder ?
<Hrki> tj. dir :)
<jelly> znaci da mozes izlistati sto ima unutra
<jelly> sa +x mozes samo pristupiti nekoj datoteci ak znas unaprijed kak se zove
<Hrki> aha
<Hrki> pod read se smatra download/edit
<Hrki> tj. download i view
<Hrki> a write je za brisanje i editiranje ?
<jelly> za obicne datoteke da.
<jelly> +w na direktorij je za brisanje datoteka u tom direktoriju.  +w na datoteku je mogucnost izmjene postojece datoteke.
<jelly> ak imas +w na direktorij mozes obrisati i datoteke za koje nemas +w... mozes ih obrisati, ali ih nemres editirati :-)
<ivoks> budz0r: treba promijeniti ruter na ubuntu-hr
<ivoks> budz0r: umjesto .2, stavi .201
<ivoks> budz0r: to ce se opet mijenjati kroz neko vrijeme
<jelly> http://danas.net.hr/svijet/isis-zauzeo-tataouine-rodni-grad-anakina-skywalkera-postao-sjediste-isis-a
<jelly> PREVRSILO SVAKU MJERU
<Hrki> thx jelly 
<Hrki> inace bio san u tome "gradu"
<Hrki> i svaka cast lucasu, covjek je iz par splacina od blata napravio odlican film :D
<Hrki> jer dok to vidis uzivo, tek ti je onda jasno zakaj su neki redatelji milijarderi
<api984> Hrki: slazem se
<ntcbow> SilverSpace: bok :)
<ntcbow> evo uskoro pa ce opet bit puni mjesec
<ntcbow> snaci ribice ce se okotit opet :D
<ntcbow> prosli misec one 16 male su pojele sva jaja, a velike su pojele 14 male
<ntcbow> ostale su 2 velike i 2 male, a te male bas su vec ogromne, znaci ima ih sad 2+2
<Mmike> govno, systemdovsko, govno
<frainfreeze> Mmike, problems?
<Mmike> tona istih
<nicols> hehehe
<Mmike> paket nemre uc u 14.04 ak nije prvo istestiran na 15.04, koji ima systemdreck
<hbogner> pozdrav iz zagreba :D
<hbogner> nije me bilo skoro 3 mjeseca
<ntcbow> hbogner: wb
 * ntcbow nije bilo 3tj
<nicols> opa
<SilverSpace> ntcbow: ee bar si spasio dvije 
<SilverSpace> :)
<ntcbow> !! :)
<ntcbow> sad mi triba 2 nova akvarija
<SilverSpace> nema nista ako nemas kavez zajebani su skalari 
<ntcbow> jedan za ove 2 male i jedan za one 200 jaja iduci tjedan :(
<ntcbow> kavez mi je nekako blesav
<SilverSpace> a gle ako imas mjesta za drugi akvarij jos bolje 
<ntcbow> mjesto nije problem, pare jesu
<ntcbow> haha, i cistoca
<ntcbow> idem ih uslikati pa ces vidjeti
<hbogner> nicols, ako ne sutra, onda se vidimo cca sljedeci vikend :D
<nicols> ok
<nicols> moram gibat
<nicols> vozdra!
<Mmike> hbogner: kaj se vracas?
<hbogner> Mmike, evo danas dosao
<hbogner> u petak idem nazad autom po stvari i finalno se vracam u utorak
<Mmike> weeeeeeeeeeeee-ha!
<Mmike> znaci, mozemo na mesinu? :)
<ntcbow> SilverSpace: http://postimg.org/image/54vkqpavj/
<hbogner> Mmike, poslje utorka da
<Mmike> divota
<Mmike> ja se u nedjelju vracam
<Mmike> taman do srijede dodjem k sebi :)
<hbogner> he he he
<hbogner> a di si sad, amerika il engleska?
<Mmike> jamer'ka
<Mmike> arizona
<Mmike> the cactus land :)
<Mmike> https://instagram.com/p/0o-_o5rNtT/?taken-by=mrkimile
<SilverSpace> ntcbow: fakat cudno sto je to ostalo zivo :)
<ntcbow> pa da sam in bas puno hrane, 5x na dan
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesi poslao kontenjer sa onim svojim grickalicama :)
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> ne :)
<SilverSpace> nisi ni sliku stavio 
<Mmike> nop :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> not yet :)
<SilverSpace> trebao si neki paket poslati 
<SilverSpace> humanitarna pomoc 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ntcbow: nabavi sad neki glatki kamen mozda na njega poloze 
<SilverSpace> da mozes premjestit 
<markosejic> d dan
<ntcbow> pa ovi kamen je dobar.. treba mi akv.
<ntcbow> i pare..
<ntcbow> hmm
<ntcbow> mozda drugi mj
<SilverSpace> pao dolar ispod 7kn 
<Mmike> i dalje je skupo sve :D
<SilverSpace> ssd je sigurno jeftiniji tam
<jelly> Mmike: kupi Doritose!!!1
<Mmike> nofrx :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: u biti nije
<Mmike> bar ne u bestbuyu i fry'su
<Mmike> iste cijene k'o i tu
<Mmike> jeftinije jedino sam naso GTX980 graficku :)
<Mmike> ta je oko 600 dolara u USA
<jelly> radije uzmi grijalicu za 800kn
<ntcbow> i chloraseptic
<ntcbow> jelly: grickalicu za 800?
<Mmike> ivoks: :*
<SilverSpace> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
<vileni> netko spomenuo meso?
<SilverSpace> buritosee :)
<ntcbow> ribicee ^^
<ntcbow> ode.. noc svima :)
#ubuntu-hr 2015-03-26
<calmpitbull> morgen
<jelly> 6 mjeseci besplatan vps (100GB/mjesec bw limit) http://gratisvps.net/
<jelly> lazem, nije besplatan, moras popunjavati forme i citat reklame
<calmpitbull> pa dobro ako ti se da
<jelly> hm, opet mi je neki domaci web site preprodao email adresu... pitam se koji
<jelly> To: eojn.nn.hr@kladdkaka.org
<jelly> Subject: Nomotehnika: izrada općih akata s praktičnim primjerima
<jelly> mozda http://eojn.nn.hr ??
<ivoks> Mmike: ?
<BotaniCar> Jutrofski, lafovi ! 
<BotaniCar> Ono kad ti (odlazni ) RDP ne radi dok ne pokrenes, zavrsis win update i rebootas remote makinu .. prestalo raditi cim su windowsi u katalog updateova dobili informaciju da imaju nekaj novo. 
<BotaniCar> Da mi je znat kak bi na udaljenoj headless makini u data centru zavrtio update .. 
<BotaniCar> Ili se MS uzda da imam odobreno automatsko azuriranje ( right) ili misle da login podatke dajem i datacentar tehnicarima ( right,right ) 
<calmpitbull> morgen
<SilverSpace> uh
<ivoks> http://www.vecernji.hr//media/cache/b7/41/b7413854d6a1ab1b00c2a68cb6d9e73c.jpg
<jelly> BotaniCar: naravno da imas servere sa remote konzolom!
<jelly> in unrelated news onaj naoko zgodni HP Microserver N54L za po doma trosi 10W i kad je "ugasen", koliko slucajno iznosi i potrosnja iLO komponente
<SilverSpace> ha
<BotaniCar> jelly: imam tonu i pola servera koji nemaju konzolu :)
<vileni> jelly: imas ga doma vec ili?
<jelly> vileni: ne, cekam da mozda izdaju neki bolji
<vileni> jelly: ovo? :) http://www.njuskalo.hr/pc-racunala/hp-proliant-gen8-microserver-izdavanje-r1-vec-160kn-mj-oglas-14151169
<Vjetar> Jutar
<jelly> vileni: da, ali amd modeli u koje ide ECC 
<vileni> jelly: i u ovaj ide
<vileni> mislim, proc podrzava
<vileni> maticna bi isto trebala
<SilverSpace> no da 
<SilverSpace> pilot masovni ubojica 
<ivoks> kopilot
<jelly> * Revol sutra klama vimstizu
<jelly> koji je vrag vimstiza
<SilverSpace> ??
<jelly> neki drugi slavenski jezik, vjerojatno
<SilverSpace> uh grmljavina 
<jelly> kišovina
<ivoks> moram na amputaciju danas
<ivoks> i to ne jedne ili dvije
<ivoks> vec stotina, ako ne i tisuca vlasi kose
<jelly> Clarkson dobijo otkaz na Top Gearu
<ivoks> jos jucer
<ivoks> kopilot se samoubio
<ivoks> ja bi rekao da je i ovaj let bio zrtva terorizma
<ivoks> jer zbog zastite od terorizma ovakve se pojave ne mogu sprijeciti
<ivoks> prije 40 godina, ovaj se avion ne bi srusio
<SilverSpace> kazu da nitko ne zna gdje je bio duze vrijeme 
<SilverSpace> smrdi na terorizam 
<SilverSpace> prekinuo je Å¡kolovanje za pilota na osam mjeseci. Ne znamo gdje je bio
<jelly> nije terorizam jedini, niti najcesci razlog zasto ljudi prolupaju
<BotaniCar> Zakaj mislimo da je prolupao, covjek je zrtvovao zivot(e) za SvetuStvar, zakaj je to ludo ? </troll>
<ivoks> gle
<ivoks> takve se stvari ne mogu izbjec
<ivoks> i tocka
<BotaniCar> Statisticki sam jos uvijek sigurniji kao putnik aviona nego kao .. Mmikeov suvozac :)
<ivoks> ne desava se dovoljno cesto da bi pilote zamijenili roboti
<jelly> pae, al ne treba odma vikat terorizam
<jelly> prije ce vozace auta i autobusa zamijenit roboti nego pilote
<ivoks> pa... nisam siguran
<ivoks> veliki dio voznje aviona je automatiziran
<jelly> http://theoatmeal.com/blog/google_self_driving_car
<jelly> ivoks: zamijenit as in 100%.  Mozda 95% vremena pilot nista ne radi, ali mora biti tamo ak nesto krene krivo da donese odluku
<ivoks> isto se moze reci i za auto
<ivoks> self driving car je pokusaj da auto dodje gdje su avioni vec 50 godina
<ivoks> a to je da racunala voze
<ivoks> a ljudi su tako ako nesto podje po zlu
<ivoks> u biti, komplicirano je
<ivoks> ne da mi se pisat
<ivoks> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Andreas-Lubitz/1565862750338783?fref=ts
<ivoks> lik vec ima 850 lajkova
<ivoks> 857
<ivoks> mirka: facebook je zabranjen na poslu
<ivoks> jel moram proxy slagat? :)
<Hrki> zakaj ima lajkove? 
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/prvi-put-u-javnosti-nakon-otkaza-clarkson-otisao-iz-top-geara-pa-aute-zamijenio---biciklom/1320434/
<ivoks> zato kaj:a
<ivoks> a) ima morbidnih ljudi
<ivoks> b) neki vjeruju da nije kriv
<BotaniCar> Hrki: to su sve kolege koji ce se uskoro samoubit uz kolateralne zrtve :)
<ivoks> c) tajne sluzbe zele vidjeti tko lajka njegov facebook profil
<Hrki> te samoubice mi nisu jasne
<Hrki> pa sta sebe ne ubi i bok
<Hrki> vlak je ziher resenje, a ima ga svak oselo
<Hrki> *selo
<SilverSpace> i onda unesrecis strojevodu 
<BotaniCar> Osim kod nas, kod nas uskoro neces moci naci vlak da se samoubijes, morat ce se ekipa do Zagreba zaletiti da nadje barem tramvaj
<SilverSpace> covjek ima citav zivot traume 
<SilverSpace> imas savu i bok 
<Hrki> :D
<Hrki> imas zilet
<Hrki> imas svasta XD
<Hrki> otrove kolko os
<SilverSpace> pive 
<SilverSpace> toga nemam 
<Hrki> ajde, rakije XD
<Hrki> ilinajlakse
<Hrki> ubrizgas si zrak u krvotok
<BotaniCar> Samoubistvo rakijom mi zvuci kao naslov nekog srpskog filma :)
<Hrki> terroristi jos i imaju neki cilj, a ovaj je pobio ljude bezveze
<ivoks> syncing = uslkađivanje
<ivoks> usklađivanje
<ivoks> bas lijepa rijec
<SilverSpace> sad ce bbc zaradit na reprizama TG
<jelly> BotaniCar: kupis 60 litara rakije, napunis kadu i pijes 
<Hrki> pa da, jos i ta rijec ima smisla
<Hrki> puno vise nego ocvrsje
 * BotaniCar zamislja kadu punu rakije, nije lose 
<SilverSpace> jelly: pijes i prdis 
<jelly> :-D
<SilverSpace> imas vecu gradaciju kad prdis 
<ivoks> Obriši ponavljajući događaj
<ivoks> ili
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> Obriši opetovani događaj
<jelly> opetovani!
<BotaniCar> Ponavljajuci !
<jelly> opetovani!
<BotaniCar> Ponavljajuci !
<ivoks> meni opetovani bolje zvuci
<BotaniCar> :D
<SilverSpace> kaj znaci opetovani 
<jelly> s/Obriši/Makni/ :-)
<ivoks> ukloni
<jelly> remove not delete
<jelly> ukloni je ok
<ivoks> Delete Recurring Event
<BotaniCar> Opetovani nije srbizam ? 
<BotaniCar> Idem ja nazad u skolicu 
<ivoks> ne znam
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: cek jos malo kad ti krene sincic :)
<jelly> a i događaj za event u kalendaru je malo čudno
<ivoks> http://staznaci.com/opetovano
<SilverSpace> pa zajedno 
<jelly> "sta" znaci zvuci bosanski ili srpski
<SilverSpace> sta ne postoji u hrvatskom jeziku
<jelly> al i ak je srbizam, bolje mi zvuči 
<SilverSpace> tj u pravopisu
<ivoks> Obrisati samo ovaj "%1" događaj ili sve opetovane događaje?
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> usvojeno:
<ivoks> Obrisati samo ovaj "%1" događaj ili sve događaje u nizu?
<jelly> Obriši redovnu aktivnost?
<jelly> Obrisati samo događaj "%1" ili sva ponavljanja?
<ivoks> ovo zadnje je totalno glupo
<ivoks> to me zivcira kod nasih prijevoda
<ivoks> sva ponavljanja
<ivoks> kakva mutava ponavljanja
<ivoks> fali subjekt
<jelly> redovna.
<ivoks> događaji
<ivoks> zelis li jednu jabuku ili 20?
<jelly> ili sva ponavljanja istog, ako moraš to reć
<ivoks> zelis li jednu jabuku ili 20 jabuka?
<ivoks> sto ti bolje zvuci?
<jelly> ovo prvo.
<ivoks> ma je, odi u skolu ponovno :)
<ivoks> ovo prvo se mora presloziti
<ivoks> zelis li jednu ili 20 jabuka?
<jelly> oš da ti opalim jednu šamarčinu ili pet?
<jelly> sasvim je jasno čega pet
<ivoks> nije
<ivoks> high 5!
<jelly> agree to disagree
<ivoks> hoces ovo ill ono
<jelly> al to nisu ove jabuke i one kruške
<jelly> razlika je samo u broju
<ivoks> kak znas da nisu?
<ivoks> nije
<jelly> je
<ivoks> razlika je u broju kada kazes '1 ili 5 necega'
<jelly> 1 nešto ili 5
<ivoks> a razlika je u subjektu kada kazes '1 nesto ili 5'
<jelly> nije
<jelly> jedino značenje koje ima smisla je da govoriš o 5 istog tog nečeg
<jelly> nema nedvosmislenosti, osim ako pričamo o matematici
<jelly> imam broj instituta za hrvatski jezik i jezikoslovlje pa ih pitaj :-)
<SilverSpace> .weather zagreb
<datase> SilverSpace: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 61°F / 16°C; Humidity: 77%; Pressure: 29.71in / 100.6kPa; Conditions: Partly cloudy; Wind: West, 9mph / 14kph; Updated: 9 mins, 35 secs ago | Forecast for Thursday: Partly cloudy; High of 63°F / 17°C; Low of 47°F / 8°C | Forecast for Friday: Chance of rain; High of 52°F / 11°C; Low of 44°F / 7°C | Forecast for Saturday: Overcast; High of 59°F / 15°C; (1 more message)
<ivoks> super
<ivoks> English: W
<ivoks> nema kontekts
<ivoks> tjedan vjerojatno...
<ivoks> terminal
<ivoks> terminal ili konzola?
<jelly> kontekst?
<jelly> čigrasto velepamtilo
<SilverSpace> jelly: lol bug 
<SilverSpace> kak si se toga sjetio 
<Mmike> brate mili
<Mmike> kak me sve boli od kartinga :)
<SilverSpace> pa so onda vozis :)
<VjetarSaSunca> ping BotaniCar 
<nicols> aloha
<nicols> ima ovdje nekoga da mu je kompajliranje svačega svakodnevni poso? :)
<VjetarSaSunca> nicols: kompajliranje je Å¡irok pojam
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan
<jelly> SilverSpace: a okolotrbušni pantalodržac?
<jelly> http://mob.hr/blog/wp-content/uploads/noviupload/rucni_rad625.jpg
<Mmike> SilverSpace: tu imaju elektricne kartove, i fakat fino idu :)
<Mmike> kolegica se fino razletila
<jelly> o.O
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ides ekart :)
<nicols> dakle kompajliranje
<Mmike> SilverSpace: da
<SilverSpace> nitko to vise ne radi :)
<nicols> ako je netko nešto kompajlirao pred 3 godine sa "nekom opcijom"
<Mmike> SilverSpace: curka se zaletila, nije uspjela skrenut, i probila barijeru, podvukla se ispod
<Mmike> gadno izgledalo
<Mmike> al' ok je
<nicols> znači ./configure --nešto
<Mmike> nicols: ja kompajliram skoro svaki dan :)
<nicols> i nakon toga opizdio make && make install
<nicols> i ostavio folder netaknut do dana današnjeg
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jel to lici cemu 
<SilverSpace> ide li brzo
<nicols> onda bi u tom folderu u config.log tzrebalo pisati sa kojim opcijama je pozvan ./configure ?
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ide, brze nego kod nas
<Mmike> i ova tu staza je pun kufer bolja
<Mmike> i, to je jedan od 5 kart-centara u blizini :)
<Mmike> nicols: yup, najcesce pise, pri pocetku
<nicols> Mmike: meni piše samo: generated by GNU Autoconf 2.68.  Invocation command line was $ ./configure
<Mmike> znaci da nije bilo opcija
<Mmike> nicols: http://jebo.me/pas/9
<Mmike> pocetak config.log filea od mog nekog kompajliranja postgresa
<nicols> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNM8oAGeadE
<datase> YouTube: Flunk - see thru you [the cinque centore mix] - 0:05:09 - 849 views - 10 likes / 0 dislikes
<nicols> kad nešto iskopajliram iz sorsa sa ./configure && make  ... kak da najlakše napravim .deb?
<markosejic> d vecer
<SilverSpace> Pirelli je dobio novog vlasnika! 
<SilverSpace> zamisli kineza :)
<hbogner> o/
<hbogner> od laganog i opustenog plana za danasnji dan sve je krenulo kaoticno
<hbogner> od 7 ujutro kad su me zvalid a server neradi, do trenutka kad sam skuzio da moram pod hitno kupovat nove diskove :D
<hbogner> pa rebuild ....
<hbogner> jebeni seagate u nas ubaci green diskove
<hbogner> u raid
<SilverSpace> kaj manjak mjesta 
<hbogner> "kaj manjak mjesta"? nekuzim 
<Mmike> hbogner: nisi planirao kad je trebalo :)
<hbogner> Mmike, planirao sam kad se vratim(sljedeci mjesec) reciim da odjebu nas i da predjemo na full server
<hbogner> jer ovo je onaj home nas
<hbogner> i sad gledam bil piknuli supermicro neki i kakav
<hbogner> pogotovo jer sirimo djelatnosti :D
<Mmike> uzmite cloud :)
<Mmike> (/me se, naravno, sali)
<hbogner> he he he
<hbogner> he he he
<hbogner> dici cemo radje svoj cloud :d ownclud :D
<markosejic> d vecer
<hbogner> Mmike, gledam opcije za optiku uvuci u firmu, za brzi upload
<SilverSpace> dvije gige na androidu je opako malo 
<SilverSpace> hbogner: pa kad moras diskove kupovati
<hbogner> SilverSpace, diskovi za file server u firmi
<SilverSpace> aha
<hbogner> jedan crkao i srusio stroj
<hbogner> a kad jedan crke bolje odmah oba zamjeniti
<hbogner> covejk bi ocekivao da ce stroj nastavit radit ako jedan disk crnke, ali ne nije htio ni pokrenut se dok ga nisam iscupao
<jelly> pa bas, zato ja doma kupim par razlicitih modela
<hbogner> razlicitih modela diskova?
<hbogner> ili nasova :D
<jelly> kad bi imao $$$ za ovo drugo, i to bi
<hbogner> he he he
<SilverSpace> gadnoo kad mi android potrosi sav prostor sve se aplikacije ruse 
<SilverSpace> jedva pobrisao datoteke da bi napravio mjesta 
<SilverSpace> valjda u desetom pokusaju 
<markosejic> kod mene na novom mobu 4 gb prostora milina
<SilverSpace> ovo je androud plajer i ima 2G za instalaciju 
<SilverSpace> kodi brzo to zapuni 
<hbogner> SilverSpace, ocisti cache na svim aplikacijama
<hbogner> pomaze
<markosejic> i to pomaze
<SilverSpace> hbogner: kad nisam mogao doci do tog 
<hbogner> SilverSpace, odes na app i na opcija
<SilverSpace> rusile se sve aplikacije 
<hbogner> imas clear cache
<hbogner> ahaa
<hbogner> ah meni jos samo 45 giga free prostora an mobu
<SilverSpace> ili se zacrni ekran :)
<hbogner> danas skinuo foliju s ekrana i stavio staklo :D
<hbogner> kakooo jee booooljeeee
<markosejic> moj ima masku gumenu malo zna dugmad zezati ali navikao sam
<hbogner> ja na samsungu izrezao gumu di su tipke, a na oneplus maska ima tamo otvore
<SilverSpace> ja se jos mucim sa starudiom 
<markosejic> pitanje dali je moguce kada sam radio update na 4.4.2 da mi je spalilo zvucni cip
<SilverSpace> zeza me i nikako da nestoo novo kupim
<markosejic> morao mjenjati maticnu
<hbogner> odo ja spavat, sutra putujem u inostranstvo
<nicols> uf uf
<calmpitbull> jel netko koristi thunderbird kao irc client?
<nicols> a?
<nicols> kaj to radi? neki plugin?
<calmpitbull> normalo samo se loginas u chat
<Vlado9A3CY> calmpitbull, ja koristim Thunderbird za irc, ponekad
<Vlado9A3CY> kaj te muci?
<calmpitbull> samo me zanima ako netko koristi 
<SilverSpace> da
#ubuntu-hr 2015-03-27
<calmpitbull> morgen
<calmpitbull> pitanje: trazi al ne mogu pronaci..ako ima neki app koji ti pokazuje kada dobijes mail u thunderbird, recimo da imas u panelu?
<BotaniCar> Jutro, junacine !
<BotaniCar> calmpitbull: skicni https://askubuntu.com/questions/321463/how-to-obtain-mail-icon-on-the-top-panel, ne odgovara na tvoje konkretno pitanje ali te mozda usmjeri 
<calmpitbull> hvala
<VjetarSaSunca> jutar
<VjetarSaSunca> MS SQL server i standardni portovi otvoreni na netu
<BotaniCar> o0o0 VjetarSaSunca !! 
<VjetarSaSunca> baaad
<VjetarSaSunca> jutar BotaniCar 
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: aj skicni https://github.com/EvanAnderson/ts_block , brijem da ti je trivijalno doraditi da blokira i sve drugo
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: riješio sam (privremeno) problem
<VjetarSaSunca> SQL portovi nisu više dostupni Public :D
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: baš gledam taj ts_block
<VjetarSaSunca> To je neki teški hakeraj :)
<jelly> kao i fail2ban
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: sve je dobro dok imaš dostup do konzole, zar ne BotaniCar ? :)
<SilverSpace> jutro
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: ovo smrdi na veći hakeraj od fail2ban-a VBS skripta kojoj se paramertri podešavaju u Winodws Registryu :)
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: nije to hakeraj, frajer je iskoristio resurse koje ima. Meni je to draze nego da je napravio neki monolitni exe za koji ne znas kaj sve utilizira, ovo je otvoreno i mozes si podesit' 
<BotaniCar> Also http://www.syspeace.com/start/ ( nisam trosio ) 
<jelly> di bi inace stavio opcije za windows aplikaciju nego u ređistri?
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: nisam na to mislio. VBS može čitat txt filek i pisat po ređistriju
<BotaniCar> tkst fileki ! :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> ts_block --config :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Iskon Helpdesk: Sad smo vaš zathjev dali na viši nivo, to će preuzeti tehničari koji mogu izlaziti na teren
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: ako je iza monlitnog EXEa open source, onda je sve na mjestu
<BotaniCar> Suglasan sam
<VjetarSaSunca> Oh, serverčić odjednom diše 
<BotaniCar> Htjedo rec' da dev bu' brljavil bez obzira na nacin na koji ti prezentira servis, bilo skripta ili exe/msi/whatnot, znas sa sigurnoscu da je iza spageti kod :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> :)
<BotaniCar> Nego, kaj ti se desilo da si ostavil otvoren SQL server igdje ? Si setupiral makinu u 3:30 s 12 piva u sebi ? :D
<VjetarSaSunca> "meni radi na testnoj okolini"
<BotaniCar> *giggle*
<BotaniCar> "majstore, tvoj testbed je u stvari staging server" :) 
<BotaniCar> "kaeto"
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: imam ja otvoreno svašta, samo na nestandardnim portovima
<BotaniCar> ja sve kaj turam van, a nije fakat ponudjeno vascelom internetu , nudim samo whitelisti adresa. 
<VjetarSaSunca> A MS SQL mi se nije dalo čitati previše pa sam ga ostavio wide open sa standardnim portovima i brutalnim passwordom
<BotaniCar> Njusko :D
<BotaniCar> http://www.techrepublic.com/pictures/photos-how-nasa-astronauts-are-3d-printing-in-space/1/ !!!
<VjetarSaSunca> Očito je dječici sa skriptama bio zanimljiv. Držim to tako već mjesecima i sad se netko našao čačkati
<BotaniCar> Svemirci imaju 3D printere, a ja ne .. 
<BotaniCar> Tek sad te spider nasao :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: meni je recimo cool RDP na nekom divljem portu :)
<BotaniCar> Meni je RDP uredno na 3389 :) To vise nitko ni ne pokusava haknut' :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> to prvo promijenim :D
<VjetarSaSunca> kao i ftp
<BotaniCar> Zake ? Moze te jedino floodati , nema boga da ti to razvali. FTP ne koristim.
<VjetarSaSunca> Zake? Evo ti MS SQL zake
<SilverSpace> Kapetan Airbusa sjekirom pokušao razvaliti vrata ??
<VjetarSaSunca> optimist
<SilverSpace> kaj ima sjekira u avionu 
<VjetarSaSunca> Ima ona neka čelična izliven
<VjetarSaSunca> Ima ona neka čelična izlivena
<SilverSpace> cisto sumnjam
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: pa velim, moze me eventualno probati zafloodati :)
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xaf1/v/t1.0-9/10924704_1220784407938050_8372092793491692962_n.png?oh=d7cc10ea34dbd3ed36f376af6282c82b&oe=55A88B17&__gda__=1438204320_d6635047680d67ae28363d13b21e778e # talk shit, get slapped
<VjetarSaSunca> Idem dođem
<SilverSpace> prodem
<SilverSpace> prođem
<SilverSpace> prdnem
<BotaniCar> Sad jos spomeni kadu rakije i mislit' cu da je opet cetvrtak :)
<VjetarSaSunca> bome sam se zameril nekome
<VjetarSaSunca> 10:40 krenulo rokanje opet
<VjetarSaSunca> O majke li ti isusove!
<VjetarSaSunca> Kakvi portovi, kakvi bakrači
<VjetarSaSunca> Fremake Video Downloader ne stavljajte na Win 2012 R2 :D
<BotaniCar> Ili igdje drugdje, stvar mi se tak fino poklala s nekom intelovom pizdarijom doma da je to milina. Po loginu si uzme sav I/O koji moze i radi $nekaj 
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: ma znao sam ja za taj njegov fičr, zato ga instaliram, obavim i deinstlairam na remote mašini
<VjetarSaSunca> ali jebija, jutarnja kava, manjak krvi u kofeinu i senilnost s obzirom na godinu proizvodnje. Zaboravio deinstalirati
<VjetarSaSunca> sad stvarni idem dođem
<VjetarSaSunca> sad stvarnO idem dođem
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/kaos-u-amsterdamu-zbog-nestanka-struje-ne-rade-semafori--ne-voze-vlakovi--otkazani-svi-letovi-sa-schipola-/1321149/
<SilverSpace> treba svima zgasiti struju 
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: ma nemoj tako
<calmpitbull> kako cu onda vozit bmw i8 ?
<SilverSpace> na pedale :)
<SilverSpace> ili ovako http://is.gd/96zCAv
<calmpitbull> ova druga varijanta je puno bolja
<calmpitbull> jel to renault neki?
<ivoks> brijem da cu ugasiti obrt
<ivoks> i paljada
<calmpitbull> kuda, van negdje
<ivoks> ne, otvoriti firmu
<calmpitbull> iz obrta u doo
<ivoks> da
<BotaniCar> kaj dobijas tim, manje administracije, manje davanja ili nekaj trece ?
<calmpitbull> to mene isto zanima
<ivoks> manje poreze
<ivoks> na obrt su porezi na dohodak 40%
<calmpitbull> a davanja su ista
<ivoks> a na doo na dobit 20%
<calmpitbull> ma da?????
<ivoks> davanja u firmi mogu biti manja
<ivoks> ako si isplacujes manju placu
<calmpitbull> ok dobro
<BotaniCar> U jesenti, 40% .. kaj im nije lakse da ti sve uzmu :) Ovako moraju racunati .. u stvari ,ne, ti moras racunati, oni samo uzimaju :)
<ivoks> u obrtu ti drzava kaze koliko ces placati, bez obzira na dohodak
<ivoks> nisu davanja puno manja, ali
<ivoks> 20% vs 40% je velika razlika
<BotaniCar> Kuna po kuna - kilokuna !
<calmpitbull> bome je...jos se mozes onda za eu fondove prijaviti :)
<ivoks> a sad s ovim novim zakonom, gdje pdv placam kada ga i naplatim, obrt nema vise previse smisla
<ivoks> jer to mu je bila jedina prednost
<ivoks> a sad, i obrt i doo moze placati pdv kada ga i naplati
<calmpitbull> onda siroko ti polje
<ivoks> moram samo ime smisliti...
<calmpitbull> voksi
<ivoks> ivoks
<calmpitbull> nece ti to prihvatiti
<calmpitbull> ja imao ducan i doo
<calmpitbull> pa sam bio 4 puta gore zbog imena
<ivoks> imam ja doo, znam kak to ide
<ivoks> a imam i obrt
<calmpitbull> e vidis
<ivoks> doo mi se zove astrape usluge
<ivoks> poznatiji kao kayak.hr ili jamming adventures :)
<calmpitbull> kako si to provukao
<ivoks> astrape je grcka bozica munje :)
<calmpitbull> e meni nisu htijeli latinski naziv uzet
<ivoks> kaj nije da se po novom mogu i engleska imena?
<calmpitbull> e sada nemam pojma
<calmpitbull> ma ti cinovnici su olicenje apsurda
<calmpitbull> jedan nesto da...onda dodes drugi dan sa papirima, pa ti drugi to vise ne da
<SilverSpace> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/15.04/beta-2/
<SilverSpace> hm ne kuzim 
<SilverSpace> samo server beta 
<ivoks> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-32086164
<ivoks> stradali i neki serveri koje odrzavamo
<ivoks> doduse, oni su ostali up
<ivoks> ali se nije moglo do njih
<ivoks> znate li vi koliko se meni ljudi javi za cloud conzultanta
<ivoks> i na interviewu ne znaju odgovoriti na ovo jednostavno pitanje:
<ivoks> 'kako bi ti postavio staticnu IP adresu na serveru, tako da ta adresa bude ocuvana i nakon reboota?'
<BotaniCar> 33% ? 
<ivoks> puno puno vise
<ivoks> gotovo svi
<ivoks> jedan mi je poceo govoriti 'kliknem na ikonicu...'
<ivoks> odmah sam ga prekinuo
<ivoks> i onda naletis na clanak...
<ivoks> http://www.blackmoreops.com/2015/03/26/setup-dhcp-or-static-ip-address-from-command-line-in-linux/
<BotaniCar> A mislim, kad ti je i pitanje situaciono :) Zadovoljio bi te bilo koji od ispravnih odgovora ? 
<ivoks> i ovaj tamo sugerira koristenje ifconfiga
<ivoks> ja ih pitam; u kojoj se linux distribuciji snalazis
<ivoks> redhat
<ivoks> ok, kako bi to napravio na redhatu
<ivoks> muk
<BotaniCar> Muahahahaha 
<BotaniCar> Reci, ivoks, koliko placas "cloud konzultante" i kaj oni zapravo rade ? :D
<ivoks> ovih par kojih je znalo
<BotaniCar> Mozda da trazim sheficu da mi promijeni naslov na vizitki :D
<ivoks> njih sam pitao razliku izmedju ifconfig i iproute2 i koji od ta dva treba koristiti
<BotaniCar> s/promijeni/stavi :)
<ivoks> to su pocetnicka pitanja
<ivoks> zadnji kojeg sam pitao ifconfig/iproute2
<ivoks> prekinuo je telefonsku vezu i nije se vise javljao
<BotaniCar> hahahahaha
<calmpitbull> ivoks: a gdje ce ljudi dobit onda neko znanje??? recimo ja bi htio negdje radit sa serverima al kako to toga doc ako nitko ne zeli pripravnika....znaci samo lika koji prvo gleda kako se radi, naravno ima neko predzanje al ne sada 100% jer ako ima to onda kaj 
<calmpitbull> onda znas sve
<BotaniCar> calmpitbull: prvi posao ti NE MOZE biti konzultant
<calmpitbull> pa nisam ni mislio na to
<calmpitbull> vec kaj god
<calmpitbull> samo da dobijes praksu
<calmpitbull> da vidis kako se to radi, kaj trebas nauciti kaj se najvise koristi.. kaj trebas pripaziti i tako
<calmpitbull> konzlutant je covijek koji je min 2 godine radio na serverima
<BotaniCar> To mozes i doma u labu, pa kad to prozvaces proci ces i prvi krug razgovora. Ne treba ti praksa u ETK
<calmpitbull> bome nije tako
<BotaniCar> iz prve ruke mogu reci da je 
<calmpitbull> jer doma ne napravis sranja koja se mogu dogoditi
<calmpitbull> dobro napravis doma server i to je to
<calmpitbull> meni radi i kaj sada
<BotaniCar> Onda ti je lab i masta zakurac :)
<calmpitbull> hahahah
<calmpitbull> mozda
<calmpitbull> ili sam car hahahahhaha
<SilverSpace> meni server nikada dobro ne radi vise od tri dana 
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: meni radi 
 * SilverSpace napravi sranje na serveru sam tak 
<BotaniCar> calmpitbull: pa imas braindumpova RHSA i slicnih ispita koliko hoces, pa trgaj po timuputama ako bas nemas maste
<calmpitbull> server=netbook
<calmpitbull> BotaniCar: to sam i poceo raditi...jebat ga sada sa mastom. 
<SilverSpace> grrrrrrrrrrrr bemti da ti hebem ni ovaj mjesec necu kupiti ram i proc 
<SilverSpace> cini mi se ni sljedeci 
<calmpitbull> upute sam poceo korisiti jer sigurno postoje standarizirani postupci...barem prvi koraci onda dalje
<calmpitbull> BotaniCar: al hvala na uputama ;)
<ivoks> Mar 27 14:36:32 student dovecot: deliver(X@Y): Rebuilding index file /home/vmail/XYZ/dovecot.index: CPU architecture changed
<ivoks> fantasticno
<ivoks> calmpitbull: jednostavno mozes nauciti
<ivoks> calmpitbull: kao i svi ostali koji nesto znaju; volontiranjem
<calmpitbull> pa naravno a gdje
<ivoks> dapace, ova usrana drzava ti jos daje i *novce* za neznanje i volontiranje
<ivoks> i doprinose
<ivoks> i nes vjerovat, hrpa ekipe se zali na to
<calmpitbull> ja bih da mi da onih 1600 kn da ja nesto nausiti
<ivoks> to mi je nevjerojatno
<calmpitbull> ja se ne
<ivoks> ako hoces uciti linux, mozes kod mene doci volontirati
<calmpitbull> ja bi sada samo zelijo nauciti nesto, jer sam ionak upiaso faks 
<calmpitbull> moze
<ivoks> kenny18 ce te sve nauciti ;)
<calmpitbull> moze
<ivoks> al.. ne smijes dirati mirku (jel, tak mirka?) :)
<BotaniCar> cuj, ivoks, oprosti sto sam indiskretan: zakaj po internetima reklamiras mirku k'o komad i po :) 
<ivoks> mirka je komad i pol
<mirka> omg
<BotaniCar> mirka: sad ga tuzi ! :) 
<ivoks> jos da me i tuzi
<ivoks> kak da ne
<BotaniCar> pa sexista si , gori od mene ! :) 
<BotaniCar> Tu nas ( mmikea, ok ) optuzujes da ju bari, a ti ju ahtas cijelo vrijeme ! :) 
<ivoks> calmpitbull: na fakultetima se uvali u kompjutersku sekciju i da vidis
<ivoks> ja sam vise o linuxu naucio na gradjevinskom fakultetu nego bilo koji ferovac na FERu
<calmpitbull> na zalost nisam na feru...odabrat cu smjer 1.racunalni sustavi i mreze  2. programiranje
<calmpitbull> zavrsni vec radim....mini quadcopter
<ivoks> pa ne moras biti na feru
<ivoks> bas sam ti rekao
<ivoks> na feru si jedan od milijon koji zele nauciti linux
<ivoks> na filozofskom si... jedan
<ivoks> od jedan
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/11076240_858824897523873_589555111602008451_n.jpg?oh=51e4ca2d94643e8aca9909684155e7df&oe=55704300&__gda__=1434066587_6d9f7e9ffc6ac3fe041d7754c3ac836a
<calmpitbull> http://s1299.photobucket.com/user/pietaabsurdum/media/IMG_20150319_153434_zpsmiwsgush.jpg.html?o=0
<calmpitbull> evo to je moj mini copter
<budz0r> nema do linuxasha gradjevinara :D
<ivoks> budz0r: jesi promijenio ruter na ubuntu-hr?
<budz0r> ivoks: nisam
<ivoks> budz0r: ajde, promijeni u .201
<VjetarSaSunca> ivoks, a kaj, zapošljavaš?
<VjetarSaSunca> ping ivoks 
<ivoks> VjetarSaSunca: ne
<ivoks> za sad ne
<ivoks> Facebook is down for required maintenance right now
<ivoks> oh no!
<VjetarSaSunca> :)
<ivoks> sad ce MmikeT i SilverSpace otici sa kanala :)
<VjetarSaSunca> ivoks: required maintenace je samo kod tebe >(
<ivoks> jos bolje
<VjetarSaSunca> :)
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGgMZpGYiy8
<datase> YouTube: The Cure - Friday I'm In Love - 0:03:42 - 14,602,261 views - 65518 likes / 1104 dislikes
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdphvuyaV_I
<datase> YouTube: Billy Idol - Rebel Yell - 0:04:59 - 13,398,173 views - 61412 likes / 1111 dislikes
<SilverSpace> ke
<SilverSpace> moto gp bolje zvuci od bolida f1
<jelly> more more more
<SilverSpace> joj joj joj 
<SilverSpace> kisa kisa kisa 
<Mmike> u nedjelju se mice sat, jel'de?
<Mmike> budz0r: openerp, sad se zove odo
<jelly> Mmike: da
<Mmike> prekrasno :D
<Mmike> valjda su vremena dolaska adjustana :)
<VjetarSaSunca> home sweet home
<VjetarSaSunca> otpremina sweet otpremnina
<jelly> :-D
<Vlado9A3CY> hell o world
<SilverSpace> umro sam skoro sad od feferonke 
<SilverSpace> jebo ovako ljuto jos nisam kusao
<jelly> <SilverSpace> jebo ovako ljuto # NE
<jelly> ^^ also razlog zasto kada puna rakije NIJE dobra ideja
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: https://instagram.com/p/0toFxyLNoL/?taken-by=mrkimile
<jelly> Mmike: tak treba
<sinisahabek> nick fredd
<jelly> fredd is dedd baby
<markosejic> d vecer
<SilverSpace> Mmike: lol 
<markosejic> SilverSpace: pozz
<markosejic> Mmike: pozz
<SilverSpace> ljepa slika 
<SilverSpace> markosejic: poz..
<obruT> zasto mi je djubre od ubuntua na update/upgrade instaliralo unattended-upgrades... da ocem to onda bih to vec davno instalirao, ne bih radio ovako on-demand
<SilverSpace> da
<obruT> hmm, mozda je bilo instalirano, ali ne i aktivirano... a ovo je bio samo update :P 
<SilverSpace> dosada 
<SilverSpace> obruT: daj neki predlog za gledanje :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: cisto sumnjam da ti se samo instaliralo :)
<obruT> gledanje filma ?
<SilverSpace> bilo cega 
<SilverSpace> film nisam vec dugo pogledao neki 
<obruT> mozes uvijek gledat neke tete...
<obruT> sto se filmova tice, nadje se nekih dobrih... koji zanr te zanima ?
<SilverSpace> ustvari moram slozit kodi razjebo sam sve 
<SilverSpace> bas sve 
<Mmike> obruT: ti si prava osoba za centos, tam nemresh nist instalirat pa nemres nist nit potrgat :)
<SilverSpace> Sad će Putin da gađa Crnu Goru malo jačim bakljama
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> svada crnogoraca i srba na index.hr lol
<Mmike> dze
<Mmike> SilverSpace: bum ga ributal
<obruT> malo me nervira ovaj firefox i to sto po defaultu pici SSDP pakete po mrezi
<Mmike> :D
<MmikeT> Ta-Da
<obruT> jao sto me to zivcira, a izgleda se ne moze iskljucit na ovoj verziji firefoxa
#ubuntu-hr 2015-03-28
<calmpitbull> morgen
<calmpitbull> prekrasan je dan kada ga zapocnes sa c programiranjem prostih brojeva
<obruT> calmpitbull: sto nemas pametnijeg posla ? :)
<VjetarSaSunca> bolje prosti nego kompleksni brojevi
<calmpitbull> pa mogu prospremiti stan dok zena spava
<calmpitbull> VjetarSaSunca: i to je istina
<calmpitbull> obruT: nista onda idem pospremat
<VjetarSaSunca> calmpitbull: kreni ti sa pospremanjem stana radije :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Da vidiš osmjeh na ženinom licu kad se probudi :D
<calmpitbull> u pravu si...jer jedini koji se smije kada prode zadatak u c-ju sam ja
<SilverSpace> jutro 
<SilverSpace> kvalifikacije
<calmpitbull> nista onda idem upalit telku...posaugat stan i gledat formulu :)
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: no no pesa setat :)
<SilverSpace> alonso i buton ispali u prvom krugu Q
<SilverSpace> koja guzva na stazi u Q2 zbog nadolazece kise 
<SilverSpace> kisa pocela 
<SilverSpace> :)
<calmpitbull> idem pospremat jer danas imamo sushi vecer :) mljac 
<infy-> ono
<infy-> od 8 ujutro do sad na faksu
<infy-> nadoknade
<infy-> nehumano, malo je reći.
<SilverSpace> subotom?
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan
<SilverSpace> http://tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/15/03/27/02b5941a88e16bd398c38a2cca16d24c.jpg
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: oo bok
<infy-> SilverSpace: da zbog velikog petka
<infy-> i ponedjeljka
<infy-> >_<
<SilverSpace> aa
<SilverSpace> http://www.vidi.hr/Pop-Tech/USB-Killer-koji-przi-laptope
<SilverSpace> nova kletva 
<SilverSpace> Dao bog da ti netko pokloni usb killer
<markosejic> d vecer
<frainfreeze> hello
<markosejic> frainfreeze: pozz
<frainfreeze> https://youtu.be/yAEmq_ydb7U
<datase> YouTube: Ghost Loft - Be Easy - 0:03:54 - 472,033 views - 8245 likes / 110 dislikes
<SilverSpace> 5:1
<Mmike> jebo lufthansu
<Mmike> gomila idijota nesposobnih
<Mmike> (uz to sto im se avijoni zabijaju u planine)
<Mmike> platio extra-legroom sjedalo, i lik mi sad veli da ce mi vratit paru nazad
<Mmike> idijoti
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jebga netko vise platio :)
<SilverSpace> ima vise para :)
<Mmike> bas
<Mmike> ugl, ti me vise nece vidjet
<Mmike> a najgore, nemres nigdje email poslat
<SilverSpace> kad se vozis luftichem :)
<Mmike> samo telefoni
<Mmike> i ovaj debil 'i can not do anything, sire, i can not do anything'
<SilverSpace> nije vise svabo sto je bio 
<Mmike> veli mi lik na salteru da kaj se derem na njega, da nije on kriv
<Mmike> reko, jel' ti radis za lufthansu mozda?
<Mmike> veli lik radim
<Mmike> reko, pa onda?
<Mmike> tko je sjebo mjesto?
<Mmike> kaj se satordzije jos nisu maknuli?
<Mmike> pa jebem ti drzavu :)
<SilverSpace> kaj bi se maknuli 
<SilverSpace> pred dezerterom i ratnim profiterom da se maknu 
<Mmike> meh
<Mmike> idijoti
<Mmike> You don't have permission to access "http://www.lufthansa.com/online/myportal/lh/de/help_and_contact/feedback/!ut/p/c5/04_SB8K8xLLM9MSSzPy8xBz9CP0os3hnf0PLMI9QZzM_QwNzA8dAc0NX5-BgS1MnY6B8JE75AHMTYnQb4ACOBgR0e-lHpefkJwFdGQ5yN253hBnilwe5EySPxyV-Hvm5qfoFuaERlcGeugB3lT1k/dl3/d3/L0lDU0lKSmdra2tra25wQSEvb01vZ0FFSVFoakVJRUpDbE9RUUJqR0NoekFBIS80Q3lqUldfTnIwZ0QyZ3prTEtCeXdnISEvN19DTzE5VkhVQzZOMTA3MEFRNzFFQ1NTMTJKMy92cjpwNzMxOTkwMDExL3NhLmNvbS5pYm0ua29zYS5wb3J0
<Mmike> bGV0cy5mZWVkYmFja3BvcnRsZXQuYWN0aW9uLkNvbWJpbmVkRmVlZGJhY2tDb25maXJtYXRpb25BY3Rpb24vbm9ybWFsL0RlZmF1bHQ!/?" on this server.
<Mmike> Reference #18.c8fd4317.1427575911.72957ed
<Mmike> o
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> lufhtanso :D
<Mmike> k'o da sa ZETom letim :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nisi gledao f1
<Mmike> a kad :)
<Mmike> di :)
<Mmike> slijecem oko 11 u frankfurt
<SilverSpace> dobre bile qvalifikacije
<SilverSpace> q1 suha staza q2 suho mokra q1 mokra 
<SilverSpace> zamalo vettel ispred hamiltona 
<Mmike> da, to sam citao nesto
<Mmike> da je vettel dobar
<Mmike> i da je malo verstappen iznenadio
<Mmike> e, i da je alonso maltene predzadnji :)
<SilverSpace> e da mclareni su cudo 
<SilverSpace> u predzadnjem redu 
<SilverSpace> i to zahaljujuci kaj dvojica nisu opce izasla
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> znam da je zlocesto al' tak mi nekak drago
<Mmike> za tog konja alonsa
<Mmike> napuhanko
<SilverSpace> honda ne ide dobro a izgleda da su izjebali i bolid
<SilverSpace> muce se 
<Mmike> alonso je iz meklarena i oso u ferari, jelde?
<SilverSpace> da 
<SilverSpace> uopce na razumijem mcl zasto ga vratio 
<SilverSpace> znali su da nece bit dobri na pocetku sa hondom i uzmu vozaca na kraju karijere 
<SilverSpace> to ne razumijem 
<SilverSpace> te novce su mogli uloziti u razvoj a ne dat papku 
<SilverSpace> za dvije godine netko od mladica bi isplivao 
<Mmike> idem si sendvic neki kupit
<Mmike> jer debilna lufthansa mi daje samo voce
<SilverSpace> dt
<Mmike> jer sam, glupan, rekao da imam peanut alergy
<Mmike> pa ovi odmah - samo voce
<Mmike> vidjamo se
<Mmike> SilverSpace: tipkaj tu kak je utrka tekla, pogledat cu to cim sletim!
<SilverSpace> banditose 
#ubuntu-hr 2015-03-29
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> kimi nema srece peh zbusili mu gumu 
<SilverSpace> sauber u pjesku SC
<VjetarSaSunca> jutar
<VjetarSaSunca> jebo mene mali pas
<VjetarSaSunca> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5oUdm59z6as
<datase> YouTube: Kawasaki 3p-Kak si, pa tak.avi - 0:03:58 - 157,804 views - 435 likes / 10 dislikes
<SilverSpace> ke
<SilverSpace>  Sky nije objavio tweet več 25 minuta odkad su svatili da Veettel pobjeđuje :)
<SilverSpace> Vettel
<SilverSpace> Vettel
<Mmike> SilverSpace: jel to kisa padala?
<SilverSpace> ne
<SilverSpace> suha utrka 
<SilverSpace> mercedes sjebo taktiku 
<Mmike> da, stream mi je sjebat malo
<Mmike> sad sam k'o idijot trco na avion drugi, kao ,da prije dodjem doma
<Mmike> i taman utrcavam zeni da jel' odletio
<Mmike> veli ova nije
<Mmike> i sjetim se
<SilverSpace> mislili su da imaju vecu prednost nad ferrariem
<Mmike> pa torbe su mi checkirane za drugi let
<Mmike> i nema sanse da me puste
<Mmike> i dakako
<Mmike> nisu me pustile
<Mmike> nisam ovolko trco zadnje 2 godine :)
<SilverSpace> aj 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: gledao sam prvih 15ak krugova (do malo nakon sejftikara) iz aviona
<SilverSpace> cujem da ovi sky placu za hamiltonom 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> slusam sky
<Mmike> tj
<Mmike> gledam
<Mmike> ne slusam :)
<Mmike> a sta alonso?
<SilverSpace> jebote mehanicari od ferrarija placu
<SilverSpace> kvar neki 
<SilverSpace> bome i sefu ferraria teku suze 
<Mmike> raikonnen dobar!
<Mmike> ooo, pa fino!
<Mmike> fino fino!
<Mmike> prica mi frend sad bas da ih je vettel umlatio sve
<SilverSpace> izgleda alison napravio dobar bolid
<jelly> Verstappen ima 17 godina
<obruT> ima na slo2 u hd-u
<SilverSpace> jelly: da i odlican danas bio 
<Mmike> obruT: meni zatamne slo2 kad je utrka
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/norveski-veleposlanik-ne-podrzavam-diktatore-norveska-se-borila-protiv-pavelica-i-necu-se-ispricati/810221.aspx
<Mmike> krivo
<Mmike> http://www.seatguru.com/airlines/Lufthansa/Lufthansa_Airbus_A320-200_NEK.php
<Mmike> moje sjedalo je 12F
<Mmike> bar sam tu dobro upeco :)
<Mmike> hrvojem: kome da se javim kad popravim debrules za perconu? nece kompajlirat s vise jezgri :)
<VjetarSaSunca> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEJh2FFUUoU
<datase> YouTube: " STEVIE RAY VAUGHAN "  VOODOO CHILE....YOU HAVE TO SEE IT ......THE BEST...... - 0:08:05 - 5,437,102 views - 28768 likes / 485 dislikes
<SilverSpace> jebeno https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPVQMZ4ikvM
<datase> YouTube: Pump Up the Bass to Douse a Blaze: Mason Students' Invention Fights Fires - 0:00:53 - 2,062,817 views
<Mmike> SilverSpace: si gledo repku ?
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> mada su pobjedili igrali su lose 
<Mmike> znaci ne sekira se niko bez veze?
<SilverSpace> prvo poluvreme grozno bezidejno takticki lose 
<Mmike> AJDE BORDINZEW
<SilverSpace> ah sere niko pa sam je postavio momcad i taktiku
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> nikak mi on ne lezi k'o neki dobar izbornik
<SilverSpace> sreca kaj ima puno igraca kaj znaju zabiti iz nicega 
<SilverSpace> skoro ni jednu sansu nisu stvorili iz neke igre 
<Mmike> idem
<Mmike> vidjamo se loejtr
<SilverSpace> oj
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/NHO0wY
<jelly> sta ak Verstappen zavrsi na postolju koji put a jos ne smije piti
<jelly> ivoks: sorbitol se nalazi u (skoro?) svim zvakama "bez secera"
<jelly> no tamo je cilj dici Ph u ustima, mozda ga bakterije iz usta ne vole kao secer
<markosejic> d dan
<SilverSpace> jelly: dobit ce djecji pjenusac :)
<markosejic> SilverSpace: pozz
<markosejic> jelly: pozz
<SilverSpace> oj
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Al9qYNPwXg
<datase> YouTube: The Voice - BEST BLIND AUDITIONS 2015 HD - 0:20:36 - 980,637 views - 2801 likes / 209 dislikes
<SilverSpace> hm nasi se mogu sakriti 
<SilverSpace> jedino Marin moze tu 
<Mmike> Weee! :)
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/auto/clanak/ferrari-ce-zadrzati-v12ice-sa-prirodnim-hladjenjem/810309.aspx
<Mmike> priridno hladnjenje
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, veceras je utrka snimka negdje?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: rtl2 22:50
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> treba ostat budan do tad :)
<SilverSpace> lol index
<SilverSpace> da kasno 
<Mmike> f1.com je ocajan
<SilverSpace> da 
<SilverSpace> evo motoGP pocinje za par minuta 
<SilverSpace> prva utrka sezone 
<SilverSpace> prosla bila opaka sezona
<Mmike> SilverSpace, di gledas?
<Mmike> motogp?
<hrvojem> Mmike: prijavi bug na LP, to bi trebalo bit dovoljno
<hrvojem> Mmike: pxc-5.5 bi trebao sutra tokom dana, paketi su vec u testing repozitoriju
<SilverSpace> sk3
<SilverSpace> nakon duzeg vremena dukati u vrhu
<SilverSpace> Rosi dobio odlicna utrka
<SilverSpace> the doctor
<SilverSpace> igrao uno sa netjakom i dobio me 0:8
<SilverSpace> jos mu gledam karte 
<SilverSpace> i nemozes ga dobiti 
<Mmike> hrvojem, samo 3 mjeseca :D
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj je sk3?
<SilverSpace> sport klub
#ubuntu-hr 2016-03-28
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> koji sex :)
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> nestanu mi appovi iz googleta
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] Mmike sets [#1678 +b melita!*@*]
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#1678 +b melita!*@*] edited by uBOTu-fr: expires at [2016-03-31 09:53:18 GMT], for 3d 0h 0s in total
<Mmike> uBOTu-fr, 10m
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#1678 +b melita!*@*] edited by Mmike: expires at [2016-03-28 10:03:53 GMT], for 10m 34s in total
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#1678 +b melita!*@*] marked by Mmike: join/part flood
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] uBOTu-fr sets [#1678 -b melita!*@* 10m 37s]
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] Mmike sets [#1679 +b melita!*@*]
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#1679 +b melita!*@*] edited by uBOTu-fr: expires at [2016-03-31 10:37:24 GMT], for 3d 0h 0s in total
<Mmike> uBOTu-fr, 4h
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#1679 +b melita!*@*] edited by Mmike: expires at [2016-03-28 14:37:32 GMT], for 4h 8s in total
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#1679 +b melita!*@*] marked by Mmike: join/part flood
<SilverSpace> pukla melita :)
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/Dfl4d
<SilverSpace> http://www.cnx-software.com/2015/05/14/firewrt-is-an-openwrt-802-11ac-board-powered-by-mediatek-mt7621a-processor/
<obruT> SilverSpace: kad vidim tolike antene prvo pomislim koliko zrace te pizdarije :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: od tebe se vec te zrake odbijaju 
<SilverSpace> koliko si ih upio do sada
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/cMp8m huawei telefoni imaju DU pozadinu?
<SilverSpace> ljude su malo zamuljali 
<SilverSpace> ili su nestali a sijene ostale
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.banana-pi.org/m3.html
<SilverSpace> ides
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] uBOTu-fr sets [#1679 -b melita!*@* 4h 10s]
<jelly> Mmike: iduci put dodaj ...$##fix_your_connection na +b ...
<jelly> Mmike: znaci nesto kao +b *!*@76.126.174.48$##fix_your_connection ili *!*@76.126.174.48$##fyc
<ipozgaj> ae
<SilverSpace> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/03/preorder-ubuntu-tablet-m10-now
<ipozgaj> no
<Mmike> jelly, ack, thnx
<Mmike> jelly, jel' mogu odmah i vrijeme nekak tak uvalit?
<jelly> ne, to ce te bot pitati
<Mmike> pita me i za reazon, zato pitam
<jelly> stavis bilo sto, 2d excessive reconnections
<jelly> odmah sa vremenom stavis i opis
<SilverSpace> LN
<Mmike> ti boga
<Mmike> hrpetina VPSova nudi OpenVZ
<Mmike> i nerijetko je jeftiniji od KVMa
<jelly> Mmike: s/nerijetko/uvijek/
#ubuntu-hr 2016-03-29
<BotaniCar> Jutro 
<dodobas> F5
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> bu hahahaa http://www.maxportal.hr/teroristi-se-sprdaju-s-europom-napadac-iz-bruxellesa-pravio-selfije-s-angelom-merkel/
<Mmike> rdiff-backup je - spor
<Mmike> a jos je gluplje kad si backupiras /var/cache/
<Mmike> di ti apt-cacher cuva 3 gige sranja
<vileni> Mmike: bekapiras cijeli var?
<Mmike> vileni: pa, da
<Mmike> vileni: al, /var/cache je glupo backupirati :)
<jelly> Mmike: osim /var/cache/debconf i strukture direktorija
<Mmike> jelly: hm? nisam to nikad backupirao
<Mmike> i izgleda da sam imao srece
<Mmike> jelly: dal' je 'ok' maknuti to iz /var/cache? U /etc/debconf mogu rec da ti fajlovi stoje nekud drugug, /var/lib/debconf se cini kao logicno mjesto
<jelly> nikad probao
<Mmike> http://www.min-kulture.hr/default.aspx?id=14365
<Mmike> :/
<Mmike> moja stara je radila s tom zenom jako puno, zena je fakat carica svog posla bila.
<ivoks> tocno 4 sata
<ivoks> od Zagreba do Bratislave
<Mmike> ivoks: mislis, nazad :)
<Mmike> ivoks: isao kroz austriju ili madjarsku?
<ivoks> ne, zagreb-bratislava
<ivoks> mislim, 4h je u jednom i drugom smjeru
<ivoks> kroz austriju
<Mmike> ja sam isao davno kroz madjariju
<Mmike> dok jos nije autoputa bilo prema bratislavi skroz
<Mmike> erm, prema budimpesti ;)
<Mmike> pa smo isli iza balatona, oko 5 i pol sati je trebalo
<Mmike> veli googlo da je kroz madjariju oko 50km krace
<Mmike> rdiff-backup nema smisla velikim backup serovima
<Mmike> setovima
<Mmike> 60GB backupa od jucer do danas traje vec oko 40 minuta :/
<Mmike> weee, novi git
<dodobas> Mmike: i? sta ima tako novog?
<Mmike> dodobas: maknuli su rsync suppor t:)
<dodobas> Mmike: link :)
<Mmike> slashdot.org :)
<dodobas> FFS
<jelly-home> > removal of the rsync:// transport mechanism which, apparently, has been broken for some time without complaints from users
<dodobas> https://github.com/blog/2131-git-2-8-has-been-released
<jelly-home> http://lwn.net/Articles/681609/ fora kak se korejsko ime sortira prije svih abecednih
<Mmike> SilverSpace: jel' ovo valja kaj: http://www.banggood.com/Mini-MX-Android-5_1-Amlogic-S905-2GB16GB-BT4_0-1000M-LAN-2_4G5_8G-TV-Box-Android-Mini-PC-p-1036200.html?utm_design=18&utm_source=emarsys&utm_medium=Mail_mid56_email&utm_campaign=newsletter-emarsys&utm_content=Winna&sc_src=email_1771873&sc_eh=8c081a3cc49c00651&sc_llid=552960&sc_lid=80012572&sc_uid=bzm4ORNvyk&emst=bzm4ORNvyk_552960_1771873_10 ?
<jelly-home> svaki put kad vidim tu domenu mislim da je pron
<obruT> jelly-home: Freud bi mogo svasta reci na to, al ak ce ti biti lakse, meni je ista asocijacija :)
<Mmike> veli frend da ima to gore i da je smece najvece
<Mmike> da je closed da nemres kodi updateirat i da u biti nist ne radi vise :)
<BotaniCar> Freud bi mogao svasta reci onom tko je "banging" domenu kupio za bilo kaj non-porn ;)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: pitaj krea, on je reklamirao neku multimedijalnu kutijicu koja je bila open, iako - nije kostala 50€
<Mmike> BotaniCar: da, onaj openelec ili ovako nesto
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ja bi si radije ustedio za NUC nego kupio jednu od tih android kutija, bas zato jer im je rok trajanja do prve nadogradnje softvera koji primarno koristis na njoj 
<vileni> wetek
<Mmike> yup, to si bas mislim
<vileni> nuc ftw
<Mmike> pogotovo kad je nix popljuvao taj drek
<Mmike> vileni: nuc je skup
<vileni> Mmike: da, ali radi puno vise toga
<Mmike> istina
<vileni> i instaliras prave distre
<Mmike> al' mi ne treba da radi puno vise od toga
<vileni> a ne custom romove
<Mmike> treba mi da bude kodi-device, nista drugo
<vileni> pa dobro, ali stavis unutra magnetski terabajtni disk
<vileni> i nosis crtice sa sobom
<Mmike> ma ne
<vileni> i mozes staviti sickrage gore
<vileni> i couchpotatto
<Mmike> to sve imam na kucnom serveru
<BotaniCar> Meni ne treba ni prava sitra ni da radi "nsto vise" , vec da ga mogu natjerat' da radi to kaj ocu od njega kroz duzi period vremena 
<BotaniCar> SITRA ! 
<Mmike> imam i vpn gore i cache i proxy i pizde matere
<vileni> pa da, meni sve distre rade na njemu od pocetka
<vileni> i samo ih apgrejdam
<Mmike> treba mi nesto sto je maleno a da zamijeni laptop koji sad imam
<Mmike> i da ne kosta k'o osrednji PC :)
<vileni> da, ali uvijek ces kasniti za verzijama
<vileni> i onda ce prestati apdejtati to
<Mmike> na openelecu?
<vileni> bolje si rpi3 uzmi
<BotaniCar> swaks <3 swaks <3 swaks <3 swaks <3 swaks <3 swaks <3 swaks <3 swaks <3 swaks <3 swaks <3 swaks <3 swaks <3 swaks <3 swaks <3 swaks <3 swaks <3 swaks <3 
<Mmike> vileni: kak je to bolje? :)
<vileni> Mmike: pa barem ce se nastaviti razvijati
<BotaniCar> ebenti mail servere i webmailove i TLS i internet koji mi pomaze tak da me nagovara da stvari sjebem jos gore 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: po izgleda ovo sasvim ok novi proc i 2Grama super
<Mmike> vileni: da, al' to ne radi, treba drkanje da to proradi, neda mi se to. Hocu da ustekam i da radi.
<vileni> i firmware koji se nikad nece vise apdejtati
<Mmike> SilverSpace: veli frend da je smetje, da nemres novi kodi stavit gore, neg samo onaj koji je dosao s njim
<Mmike> vileni: di, na openelecu?
<Mmike> ma kaj ti brijes, covjece?
<vileni> Mmike: kad sam ja stavljao openelec bilo je doslovno dd-anje imidza na sdcard
<vileni> na rpi
<vileni> i gotovo
<Mmike> da, i onda ti ne radi wireless
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa kak ne mozes kad ide iz google trgovine
<SilverSpace> ?
<Mmike> SilverSpace: pa nemam pojma, veli frend da nemres
<vileni> pa sad kad ima integrirani wifi valjda ce sloziti da radi
<Mmike> rpi je super
<Mmike> al' ne za ovo za kaj meni treba
<vileni> Mmike: sto ti tocno nije radilo tamo?
<Mmike> vileni: wireless
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jedino ako ga ima pa zna ali sve kaj sa trgovine mozes skinut radi evo i moja stara mygica uredno updejta kodi
<Mmike> vrlo vjerojatno je USB shtik bio los ili nesto, al' taj shtik je radio svukud drugud
<Mmike> jedno na rpi nije
<Mmike> tj, radio je
<Mmike> nakon sto se usshjas gore i kazes iwconfig blatra
<Mmike> nije samo htjelo proraditi
<Mmike> pa onda drkaj i meci to u cron rootov da se pokrene nakon boota pa drke i pizdarije
<Mmike> i onda na kraju playanje svega preko wirelessa radi kilavo
<Mmike> pa sam to sve fino prodao i slozio na laptopu
<Mmike> al' sad laptop lagano postaje star i opet mu ventilator pocinje rondat pa bi to zamijenio necim
<BotaniCar> FejZbuk je super. Dakle, kaj sam radio 2011: "Na fizicki disk od 100Gb sam stavio 2 virtualna diska od po 200Gb i napunio ih "do vrha" s (citljivim) podacima .. kak to moze raditi ? "
<SilverSpace> Mmike: vidim da ljudi dolje kazu da kodi radi sto znaci da se instalira posto uredaj ne dolazi sa kodi 
<vileni> Mmike: i na cemu bi openelec onda vrtio?
<Mmike> vileni: pa na tom wetek dreku
<Mmike> BotaniCar: cudni su putevi LSDjevski :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: hm
<BotaniCar> Mmike: poslije sam tek procitao malo o deduplikaciji :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://www.gearbest.com/tv-box-mini-pc/pp_258633.html
<SilverSpace> manje para
<SilverSpace> ah 1G ram
<vileni> Mmike: a koliko kosta wetek? afaik bio je 130eur ili vise
<SilverSpace> mada je 1G dost
<SilverSpace> rqama
<Mmike> vileni: 100 eur
 * BotaniCar ceka da se iskristalizira odluka kaj kupiti, pa da si i on ubode jedan od tih
<Mmike> plex.tv :)
<BotaniCar> "I use comic sans and dumb colors in my signature just to fuck with you" :)
<BotaniCar> Nego, ovi televizori kaj dolaze s androJidima, jel ta chuda imaju google store i storidz dovoljan da instaliram sranja ? 
<vileni> nemoj to
<vileni> mislim, flagship mobitele prestaju apdejtati nakon 2 godine
<vileni> tv-i ce vjerojatno jos krace
<vileni> ovaj wetek ako koristi bas openelec image ima duzi lifespan sigurno
<Mmike> idem jest
<BotaniCar> obruT: oni ZTE modemi podrzavaju samo dyndns/TZO ? 
<jelly-home> ja bi rado uzeo 50-55" stupid TV, _kad bi ga bilo za kupiti!_
<vileni> da, to je drugi dio problema
<vileni> ja cekam da brat kupi novi, pa cu preuzeti njegov od 52
<obruT> BotaniCar: nemam pojma, nije da mi je trebalo
<Mmike> LC-40CFE6242E
<Mmike> http://www.ronis.hr/tv-sharp-lc-40cfe6242e-led-smart-tv-active-motion-400-dvb-t2s2-102-cm-/LC-40CFE6242E/product/
<jelly-home> 40 mi je presitno, ja corav :-)
<obruT> Mmike: jel podrzava hevc ? ne... oces trebat kupit dodatnu kutiju za gledanje programa za 3-4 godine... da :)
<jelly-home> jebo ih hevc
<obruT> slazem se... moj htpc je prespor za doticni codec :P
<jelly-home> ko da ce u hrvatskoj ikad biti 300 programa da ih treba nagurati u 2Mbps svaki 
<jelly-home> obruT: jel?  moj i5-660 star 7 godina to zdere bez probljem
<obruT> ma, bice sve u HD-u, vidis da su cak i presli na 16:9 :)
<Mmike> obruT: good point :)
<jelly-home> dada, ak je 720p HD onda ce biti hd :-)
<obruT> jebiga, moj htpc je atom 330 s ion chipsetom
<obruT> i radi sve super na njemu, osim hevca :)
<Mmike> obruT: to je ovo novo na kaj ce prec 2019te?
<obruT> Mmike: planiraju pocetak prelaska 2019... al obzirom na dosadasnja iskustva, mislim da ce nam svima pocrkat telke prije toga
<jelly-home> obruT: pa dobro, kupis friski atom i na konju si
<jelly-home> modulo podrska u linuxima
<obruT> ko nije citao: http://www.ictbusiness.info/telekomunikacije/u-hrvatskoj-ce-se-za-digitalnu-televiziju-koristiti-dvb-t2-standard-kodiranje-hevc-standardom
<jelly-home> dvb-t2 sa mpeg4 se vec koristi za ono od poste
<obruT> da, evo je na tome, mislim da su cak u Srbiji uveli t2
<jelly-home> a ovo za hevc valjda jedino da se izmuzu novci od raje
<obruT> em cem morat kupit novi tv ili stb, em cem morat upgradeat htpc ak cu htjet gledat snimljeni sadrzaj (nemam resursa za prekodiravanje)
<jelly-home> ili samo graficku
<obruT> obozavam ovaj ubuntu kad zbog dependencija ne mogu deinstalirat bilo sto vezano uz bluetooth na stroju na kojem nemam BT device niti cu ga koristit
<BotaniCar> --ignore-deps ne radi ? 
<BotaniCar> obruT: sudo dpkg -r --force-depends "package" ?
<obruT> mogla bi se potrgati jedna stvar pa ono :)
<BotaniCar> Imas backup, puca ti patk a !
<obruT> na tom stroju imam backup bitnih korisnickih podataka :)
<BotaniCar> Ako je to takav stroj , jos bolje. Takve i backupiras i imas "hot" failover ! :) 
<BotaniCar> Jel da  ? :D
<SilverSpace> uzas vani
<SilverSpace> neznas kak se obuc
<obruT> vani je 17 stupnjeva tak da nema sto razmisljat, kratka majica, duge hlace :)
<SilverSpace> puse hladno
<nicols> ojla!
<SilverSpace> prebacili na arenu 2 f1
<Mmike> obruT: zakaj ti bt smeta?
 * Mmike ima doma evo, al' ga jos nije registrirao
<Mmike> to cu danas!
<obruT> Mmike: smetaju me svi daemoni i aplikacije koje su pokrenute, a ne trebaju mi :) mislim, mogu disejblat servis, al ja bi ga i obriso s diska
<Mmike> obruT: a da promijenis distru? :)
<Mmike> imas onaj paranoic-linux, people-with-ocd edition :)
<jelly-home> obruT: odustani, odustani 
<BotaniCar> nicols: si se vratio u domaju ? Jel lijepo ? :D
<obruT> trebo bi ja promijenit cijeli OS :) samo ne znam u koji :P  ni jedan ne valja
<BotaniCar> obruT: napravi svoj, pokazi tom Linusu ! 
<jelly-home> gentoo!
<jelly-home> ak nije ukompajlirano sa supportom za BT nema se sta instalirat :-)
<obruT> BotaniCar: ma onda samo predjem na minix :)
<BotaniCar> +++
<obruT> autor doticnog i linus se vole :)
<ivoks> fucking amazing
<ivoks> ovo je output jedne naredbe na ubuntuu :)
<ivoks> a moze i na macos-u, windowsu ili bilo kojem drugom linux sustavu
<nicols> "windows ili bilo koji drugi linux sustav"  - neznam kak da ovo pročitam :D
<nicols> BotaniCar: vratijo? odavno ... pa ne traje cebit mjesec dana :)
<BotaniCar> nicols: zao mi je zbog toga :) 
 * jelly-home zakljucuje da postoji naredba koja veli "fucking amazing"
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: da. Ili to ili se izlajal na krivom kanalu :)
<jelly> ARF ARF ARF
<nicols> svašta ima na tom cebit-u: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10207160606546838&set=a.10207160576266081.1073741852.1032691378&type=3&theater
<BotaniCar> ne mislis valjda da vec nismo sve to s fapbooka pregledali! :) Pratim_tvoj_rad_godinama(TM) :)
<nicols> svašta :D
<obruT> nicols: jeste putovali kroz vrijeme ? :)
<ivoks> jelly: yup 'juju is'
<ivoks> :)
<jelly> jel ima 'love is'
<SilverSpace> jebes linux  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/ddda.gif
<ivoks> ima
<ivoks> alias love=juju
<ivoks> love is
<SilverSpace> treba malo vjezbati
<ivoks> ja isto klikam svakakve gluposti
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: vis da nisu gluposti kad svi sute :)
<BotaniCar> kaeto SilverSpace  ? :) 
<ivoks> kao da SilverSpace zna kaj je to
<BotaniCar> :) 
<ivoks> https://goo.gl/wUjexN
<jelly> alias vim='rm -f'
 * BotaniCar se presavine od smijeha
<jelly> nije moje... sa imgura ;-)
<jelly> as ti astleya
<SilverSpace> odlican alias
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> super, em si me nasmij'o , em si me pogur'o put stranice koja skracuje radni dan na "tek sam sjeo za racunalo, vec je ponoc" :)
<SilverSpace> kam to treba staviti ?
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: .profile ! :) 
<jelly> prijatelju u terminal ak ga nije zakljuco
<jelly> sam ti nece dugo bit prijatelj
<jelly> a i imgur je sliku iskopirao sa nekog tumblra ili fejsa
<jelly> ili tvita
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ne radi daj ti isprobaj :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: das mi shell na svom kompu ? :D
<jelly> ti dam
<BotaniCar> :-)
<jelly> treba napravit domaći kurban dikšnari 
<jelly> kolega s mekom mi je krao zvučnike svako jutro u ofisu, on dođe u 8 ja u [cenzura]
<BotaniCar> iiii ? 
<jelly> sad sam izbuildao neki... shairport i radi ki zmaj
<BotaniCar> Ubio ga nisi, ne resolvas na Remetinec
<jelly> AirPlay kompaktibilno, njegov mek sad može puštat na moj pulse 
<BotaniCar> napisi neki takav drekec koji ce sherat per-speaker, da ti mozes drndati svoje na sebi-blizi zvucnik, a on na drugi :)
<jelly> uglavnom, da ne duljim, radikal dub kolektiv -- jako dobri
 * BotaniCar (ne)uredno vec 24h ima jedan monitor na internoj grafulji, drugi na drugoj ; Xorg mi se lomi jednom u 20 minuta. Obje su kartice ATI, moram nabaviti nVidiu da vidim kak to sljaka
<jelly> na poslu imam jednu diskretnu ATI jednu intel, ne daju mi dva monitora da probam rušit sve po spisku
<jelly> al ati sama po sebi radi 100% stabilno, ne znam Å¡to da mislim
<BotaniCar> Serem,jako, onboard je intel. Rekao sam u BIOSu da prvo inicira nju, nakon boota je sam skuzil drugu
<nicols> obruT: jesmo, svi smo se pomladili :)
<jelly> iskreno, kad sam dobio taj komp prvo sam 2 sata slagao intelicu na debianu, pa sam popizdio i probao ati iz ocaja
<BotaniCar> :) 
<jelly> i radi... ono, od reboota na dalje, bolje nego video-intel
<nicols> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09m0B8RRiEE
<datase> YouTube: 10 hours of "What is love" (Jim Carrey, v.2) - 10:00:00 - 6457789 views - 48770 likes / 990 dislikes
<jelly> baby don't hurt me
<SilverSpace> uh juhica
<Vlado9A> hell o world
<nicols> ehlo
<jelly> .np jellese
<datase> jelly: Čedahuči - Če hočeš, grem
<jelly> radio paradajz pušta slovenski country
<jelly> ludi ameri
<nicols> da
<nicols> odem ja kući
<Mmike> hosts file mi postaje ogroman :)
<nicols> :)
<Mmike> nicols: kaj ces tamo, tam sve znas
<nicols> hosts fajl? ma  daj? moj nema ni 200 linija :)
<nicols> vozdra!
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> on ima veceg )
<jelly> dns je za kukavice?
<jelly> ili ni jedan customer ne da dns uz vpn pristup
<jelly> 99 /etc/hosts
<Mmike> jelly: e?
<Mmike> 151 /etc/hosts
<Mmike> jelly: unutra idu stvari k'o 127.0.0.1   a.scorecardresearch.com b.scorecardresearch.com c.scorecardresearch.com
<Mmike> iako bi za to dnsmasq trebalo upogoniti
<dodobas> Mmike: probaj unbound 
<jelly> Mmike: um, zasto?  Imas ABP ili Ghostery ili NoScript za to
<CrazyLemon> uBlock \o/
<SilverSpace> ke
<jelly> Mmike: ili dnsdist pa u letu rewriteas sva ta sranja na 127.0.0.1 :-)
<jelly> Mmike: http://blog.powerdns.com/2016/01/27/per-device-dns-settings-selective-parental-control/ ovo je jos specificnije prema MAC adresi svakoh klijenta
<jelly> Mmike: doduse za tvoje svrhe je bolji prethodni clanak http://blog.powerdns.com/2016/01/19/efficient-optional-filtering-of-domains-in-recursor-4-0-0/
<jelly> > This delivers a file with around 650000 IP addresses, which we can import in under a second in our Lua script 
<jelly> za slucaj da nam draga drzava pocne zakonom normirati blokadu CP i politicki nepodobnih sajtova
<SilverSpace> hahaahahahah vrhunac dana http://is.gd/bHN102
<jelly> ak majstori odu sahte dizati za produzeni vikend kad se zna da ljudi idu do mora... imaju 100% pravo
<Mmike> pa, nisu dizali sahte nego betonirali kurac neki koji se nije sasusio pa kao moralo se jos cekat
<Mmike> al' zast to nisu mogli vikend iza raditi, ostaje nejasno
<jelly> sigurno ce naci neki izgovor
<jelly> Mmike: kak vidit dal je CVE-2016-3069 (Mercurial, https://www.mercurial-scm.org/wiki/WhatsNew#Mercurial_3.7.3_.282016-3-29.29) zakrpan u ubuntu?
<jelly> lookup na https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/ veli 404
<Mmike> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/pkg/mercurial.html
<Mmike> izgleda da nije
<Mmike> jedino
<Mmike> taj CVE je 'reserved'
<obruT> vis, kad mi je to promaklo za hg
<jelly> danas :-)
<jelly> vidis da je promaklo i debianu i canonicalu
<jelly> Mmike: kaj vi ono trosite naveliko a da nije git, bzr?
<Mmike> a da
<Mmike> srecom, openstack charmovi vise nisu u gitu nego na githubu
<jelly> Mmike: CVE web cesto kasni par dana-tjedana sa objavom
<jelly> sve distre zakrpaju a mitre jos pise 'reserved'
<Mmike> nda
<jelly> al tocno vidis da je nakon buga u git-u neko isao kopati po ostalim implementacijama protokola :-)
<jelly> i nasao svasta nesto
<Mmike> jelly, eto sam pitao svoje sacmo vidzet tko ce to :)
<Mmike> pojeo sam cijeli 'vrbovacki narezak'
<Mmike> ima u sebi svinjsku slezenu
<Mmike> medj ostalim :)
<Mmike> nije tak dobro, gavrilovicev mesni narezak je masu bolji
<jelly> mesni dorucak? <3
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> mozda je dorucak
<Mmike> imaju dva, right?
<jelly> mesni dorucak je the real thing
<jelly> to sam tamanio kao mali
<jelly> onda ga nije bilo za vrijeme rata, sad je opet isti (I'm told ;-)
<jelly> http://www.24sata.hr/potrosac/dorucak-na-brzinu-ziri-ocjenio-11-konzerviranih-narezaka-330730 
<Mmike> jelly, mercurial is in universe
<Mmike> community supported
<jelly> u prijevodu "boli nas djon"
<jelly> i imaju prav, treba povuc liniju negdje i drzat se svoga
<Mmike> jelly, u prijevodu, bude pekidz mejntejner to kad uhvati vremena
<jelly> da, kad se ovaj iz debiana probudi :-)
<Mmike> jelly, mosh i ti debdif napravit i poslat ga :)
<jelly> da ne bi sad krpao prastari hg kojeg sam jednom u zivotu probao
<jelly> mozda ak mi plate... ma, niti tad
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> that answered my dilema :)
<jelly> najbolja stvar je da je debian poceo placat sate za trijazu i krpanje za debian LTS
<jelly> to koristi zilion firmi, ali jos uvijek nakon skoro 2 godine nema dovoljno sponzora za jednu cijelu full-time poziciju
#ubuntu-hr 2016-03-30
<BotaniCar> o lol: http://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-and-canonical-partner-to-bring-ubuntu-to-windows-10/
<BotaniCar> A kad sam govorio da bu to tak zavrsilo, svi su rekli da sam kojn :) 
<BotaniCar> \o/ 
<rut> eh .. ja sam prije tebe reko .. pingvin = prozor
<BotaniCar> Kome si ti to rek'o ? :D Opljackali te za ideju ! :) Kad vjerujes Marku :)
<rut> tu na kanalu .. davnih dana .. 
<rut> zato odustao od pingvina
<BotaniCar> muahaha, formaliziram s kolegom nacin komunikacije izmedju neceg-njegovog i neceg-mojeg, preko interneta. Pitam ga za adresu s koje ce slati i frajer mi veli "negdje iz X.X.X.X/22" :) Proguglam ih malo, frajeri imaju ~600 IP adresa zakupljenih , a cca 10 servera  :) 
<BotaniCar> Sto je temeljita priprema za buducnost !
<vileni> kako 600 ako je /22? :)
<BotaniCar> nije im jedina mreza :)
<BotaniCar> a topologija im je takva da doslovno nisu sigurni sto salje sta ni kuda :) 
<vileni> pa /22 bi im dao 1022 ip (nije da mi se racuna, ali imao sam takvu) :)
<BotaniCar> aha, to velis, nisam siguran kak su to razrezali ni s kim
<Mmike> Dobri den! :)
<Mmike> Jak se mate :)
<BotaniCar> \o/
<Mmike> Co to mate medj nogami?
<vileni> BotaniCar: da, mozda dijele negdje
<BotaniCar> Ja mali , ali funkcionalan pimpek. Dokaz: Sin
<vileni> ali preporuci im neki ip/asset manager za to
<vileni> :D
<BotaniCar> vileni: preporuciti cu im da me zaposle :)
<vileni> BotaniCar: moze i to naravno, reci da nosis asset manager sa sobom
<BotaniCar> ^^^
<ivoks> batinom
<ivoks> i toljagom
<Mmike> pitam kolegu koreanca kak je, a veli mi lik: PM10 is seriously bad today
<Mmike> valjda oce rec da ima prasine :)
<Mmike> http://www.npi.gov.au/resource/particulate-matter-pm10-and-pm25
<Mmike> nescaffee mild je ocajan
<Mmike> treba 33 zlicice stavit
<Mmike> http://aqicn.org/city/croatia/zagreb-2/
<BotaniCar> I to je kao tocno ? :)  http://aqicn.org/city/croatia/sisak-3/
<BotaniCar> Nda, zaboravio sam da je industrija u Sisku - stala 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pogle seoul :)
<BotaniCar> Nemaju BjelovaR !
<BotaniCar> Joj, kaj ekipa cvili radi povecanja cijene zdravstvenog :( 
<Mmike> naravno da cvili
<Mmike> al ne razumiju
<BotaniCar> naravno , pol ovih kaj cvije su trudnice bez dana staza koje ubiru porodiljnu i cigani koji nisu nikad lipe dali u proracun, ali su odradili 14 CAT skenova
<Mmike> treba platit sve te stolove
<BotaniCar> Al, KRIVA JE vLADA ( ZANEMARUJUCI DA JE hzz OZDVOJEN IZ PRORACUNA ) :)
<BotaniCar> No, meni pase, dva statusa i opet ce mi FB frend lista biti manja od 100 ljudi :D
<BotaniCar> http://www.trypap.com/ # PaP — The Passive Aggressive Password Machine
<SilverSpace> pih
<ivoks> jesam li ja online?
<CrazyLemon> there is no simple answer to that question
<kenny08> ivoks, jesi :)
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> mater mu
<ivoks> i hetzneru
<ivoks> umrla ruta prema canonicalu :)
<Mmike> ivoks: meni radi
<Mmike> s hecnera
<ivoks> meni zapne na juniper4.rz2.hetzner.de
<ivoks> umrlo prema svemu
<Mmike> ivoks: prema kud trejsrut turas?
<ivoks> mozda nisi na istom ruteru
<ivoks> prema irc.canonical.com
<ivoks> ali ne ide ni prema 8.8.8.8
<ivoks> ni google.com mi ne radi
<obruT> meni ne radi ipv6 connectiviti prema mirror.hetzner.de :P
<obruT> sa hetzner stroja :P
<ivoks> nesto im je umrlo
<ivoks> al valjda im je netko vec javio :)
<Mmike> ivoks: meni radi
<Mmike> al', da
<Mmike> hecner oce imat bedova
<ivoks> Mmike: ne ides preko istog rutera
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> u biti
<Mmike> ivoks: http://jebo.me/pas/13
 * Mmike mice mailserver s hecnera na scaleway, pa ak to bude ok radilo sve cemo fino maknut s hecnera
<ivoks> mozda je level3
<vileni> bas sam mislio pitati jel ima tko problema sa hetznerom
<Mmike> inace rijetko imam bedova s njima, al'... 
<ivoks> brijem da je problem level3, a ne hetzner
<ivoks> Mmike: ti znas da ja imam keylogger i screenshare na criptovom laptopu?
<ivoks> Mmike: tak da vidim kaj se vas dvojica dopisujete
<ivoks> hetznerov support nije dostupan
<vileni> yep, nece se ucitati uopce
<ivoks> evo, posalo
<Mmike> ivoks: :) ti si kriminalac :)
<Mmike> kjebemti hangoutse
<Mmike> i ljude koji se mjutaju
<Mmike> i onda zaboravim da sam tamo
<Mmike> i onda mi vele 'stop poking your nose'
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> and we are on
<ivoks> vileni: radi opet
<ivoks> vileni: jel imas ti ipv6 na svom hetzneru?
<ivoks> kladim se da Mmike nema
<vileni> ivoks: na ovom jednom sto je imao problem imam
<vileni> ali zanimljivo da je tcp radio, udp je failao (nije se mogao spojiti na openvpn)
<vileni> takodjer, sajtovi su bili dostupni cijelo vrijeme sa nase lokacije, ali sa klijentove ne
<Mmike> ivoks: nemam 
<ivoks> meni nije ni tcp radio
<Mmike> ili imam?
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike>     inet6 fe80::21c:14ff:fe01:387e/64 scope link 
<ivoks> koliko kuzim, nisu mi radile samo ipv6 veze
<Mmike> :D
 * Mmike nema ipv6
<vileni> ivoks: po twitteru se vidi svakakvih kombinacija, tipa ne radi tcp ali radi udp
<vileni> onda kod nas obrnuto
<ivoks> bitno da sad radi
<vileni> pa dostupno iz us i azija ali ne eu
<obruT> vileni: ja u pravilu nemam problema s njima, radi sve sto treba, nervira me jedino ne-najavljivanje reboota drugim putem osim preko njihovog weba
<vileni> obruT: mi imamo neke nase servere,i jos nekoliko klijentskih koje odrzavamo tamo, i sve u svemu ok su za tu cijenu
<vileni> obruT: kako mislis ne najavljivanje reboota, to je neki vserver?
<vileni> mi imamo samo dedicated strojeve
<obruT> vileni: da, vserver :)
<ivoks> pih
<ivoks> amazon ti to niti ne najavi
<ivoks> al to je cloud
<vileni> ma kako ne najavi
<vileni> ja dobivam obavijesti posvuda
<ivoks> u SLAu ti amazon ne garantira nista za instance
<ivoks> ako radis skalabilnu aplikaciju, onda te to niti ne bi trebalo biti briga
<vileni> ivoks: dobro to sto ne garantira, ali ja uredno dobijem da ce se stroj rebootati ako ne prebacim na replacement instancu
<vileni> sto znaci da moram ugasiti i upaliti instancu
<vileni> i to je to
<ivoks> ok, najave
<vileni> obicno imam 2 tjedna
<obruT> vileni: pa jos nikad od njih dobio mail da ce mi rebootat virtualku... na webu objave kad ce rebootati koje fizicke hostove, a onda bi trebo se ulogirat, vidjet dal je tvoja virtualka tamo pa onda znat jel ocekivat reboot ili ne
<ivoks> al nema migracija
<vileni> migracija nema
<vileni> da
<vileni> to moras sam
<ivoks> mozes migrirati instancu s jednog hardvera na drugi?
<jelly> kak sam?
<ivoks> ili ti govoris o restartanju instance
<vileni> obruT: za to neznam posto nemam vserver, ali recimo za rad na switchevima mi javi
<ivoks> mislim da ti amazon bas i ne da uvid u svoj hardver :)
<vileni> ivoks: oni to zovu replacing instance
<Mmike> obruT: pa i hecner najavi, ja uvijek mejl dobijem
<vileni> kad zaustavis na nodu koji ce imati maintenance onda se vise nece pokrenuti tamo
<vileni> nego na drugom
<Mmike> doduse, dobijem mejl 'rebutat cemo, vidi dal' ti je VPS na tom8itom hostu'
<ivoks> ah, gasis
<obruT> Mmike: ja ne, sunce im
<ivoks> to nije migracija
<vileni> ivoks: da, bas shutdown
<Mmike> obruT: ja na 3 mejla dobijem :) s obzirom da mi je mejlserver kod njih :)
<ivoks> migracija je kada samo ode na drugi stroj :)
<vileni> ivoks: pa da, to nema :)
<obruT> Mmike: aha, dobis mailom ono sto objave na webu, al ne da se konkretno tice tvoje virtualke
<jelly> ili kad ga šutneš pa ode :-)
<Mmike> obruT: yup, to si sam moram pogledat
<jelly> doduše i ovo je migracija, samo nije LIVE migracija 
<vileni> nije ni blizu live
<obruT> Mmike: eh, to je i dalje gnjavaza :) mislim, ja cu im napisat faking skriptu ak treba :P
<Mmike> obruT: aj, napisi, i ja cu se okoristiti time! Placam u antiknom hardveru :)
<jelly> scrape2rss
<vileni> i ono, dogovorim maintenance window sa klijentom da mu restartam zbog patchanja servera, restartam instancu, i onda mi se javi amazon sa "trebali bi restartati instancu" :)
<ivoks> openstack ti ne stvara takve probleme
<ivoks> ;)
<SilverSpace> http://www.fourfourtwo.com/features/ranked-every-kit-euro-2016-which-gets-your-vote?page=0%2C3#:foK_S6EwoKVCbg
<vileni> ivoks: nitko nam nije jos dovoljno velik za openstack :)
<ivoks> pa imas public cloudove na openstacku
<ivoks> rackspace npr
<BotaniCar> Mmike:  na scalewayu gledas neki baremetal uzeti ? Koji ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ne, vps
<BotaniCar> Bleh
<Mmike> baremetal ima samo jedan - reflected.net :)
<Mmike> al' ne vidim za sto bi mi to moglo trebati u doglednoj buducnosti :)
<ivoks> hahahaha
<ivoks> u hrvatskoj se od 1.4. nadalje, cak i da hocemo, nece moci raspisati izbori
<ivoks> pa dobro... koji k :)
<BotaniCar> say what ? 
<SilverSpace> ?
<jelly> 1.4. velis
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> ivoks: 
<Mmike> jesi cuo neku foru novu da za placanja iz vana sad onaj tko ti placa mora platit porez za tebe?
<Mmike> konkretno, ja nemam tih problema
<Mmike> al' su mi 3-4 osobe rekle da su dobile fakture umanjene za PDV
<ivoks> nemamo ustavne sudce
<ivoks> suce
<ivoks> a bez sudaca se ne mogu potpisati izbori
<BotaniCar> Sto je jos gore, da i mozemo imati izbore - nemamo koga birati. 
<ivoks> Mmike: nisam, slusam samo svog knjigovodju
<jelly> https://www.shodan.io/host/78.3.98.4 kaeovo, Gnome?
<ivoks> u svemu osim u pecatiranju
<ivoks> rekao sam mu da necu napraviti 'likvidirano' pecat
<ivoks> i ako mu zbog toga porezna bude radila problema, da cu zatvoriti obrt i odseliti se
<ivoks> iz principa
<ivoks> nabijem im pecatiranje primljenih racuna
<ivoks> kakav kretenluk
<jelly> neki debianer talijan je imao drzavi, slicne birokracije, neke papire isprintati, potpisati, skenirati i poslati digitalno, slozio je skriptu koja embeda potpis na pravo mjesto u pdf
<Mmike> ivoks: meni moja nije nit rekla da to moram :) 
<Mmike> ivoks: navodno ce to ukinut 'ovih dana'
<ivoks> pa ja ne znam kakav retard moras biti da tako nesto uvedes
<ivoks> pecatirati ulazne racune
<ivoks> i pazi to, ne svojim pecatom
<ivoks> vec generickim na kojem pise 'likvidirano'
<jelly> jel joj saljes papire ili sken? :-)
<ivoks> moras papire
<jelly> pih
<ivoks> kopije ne vrijede vise
<ivoks> mora biti original
<ivoks> i sad, meni hetzner posalje pdf
<ivoks> sto je onda original? :D
<ivoks> kreteni kretenski
<jelly> ak pise "invoice" onda je original :-)
<ivoks> taj SDP je ispao iz 1700. godine
<ivoks> a ovaj HDZ iz 1699.
<jelly> a Most iz 1666?
<ivoks> ti su pak puni zelje
<ivoks> al bez imalo znanja
<ivoks> jel vama firme pokrivaju dopunsko osiguranje?
<ivoks> poslodavci
<ivoks> jel to porezna olaksica? znam da su sve ukinuli sad... al ovo mi se cini da ne bi trebalo biti oporezivano
<ivoks>  Nekad su se naime kao odbitak priznavale i premije životnog osiguranja, dobrovoljno mirovinsko, te dopunsko zdravstveno osiguranje, kao i olakšice za troškove raznih zdravstvenih usluga ili kupnju, gradnju i održavanje prvog stana, što se dokazivalo računima koje bi građani prilagali poreznoj prijavi, no ništa od toga više se ne priznaje, piše Novi list. 
<jelly> ne pokrivaju
<ivoks> pf.
<SilverSpace> dopunsko osiguranje faking opet poskupjelo 
<jelly> treba kesu napunit
<SilverSpace> prije mi bilo 50% pa skocilo na puno 
<SilverSpace> sad jos na 89kn
<SilverSpace> bas me zanima kaj je sa ovim kaj sam platio godisnju premiju 
<SilverSpace> jel to sad vrijedi cijelu godinu 70kn
<SilverSpace> ili cu platiti razliku
<jelly> moralo bi po nekoj logici, al ko zna
<jelly> s druge strane onda bi "svi" sad navrli platit godisnju prije 1.5. kad poskupljuje :-)
<Mmike> ivoks: ja saljem skenove racuna, i onda jednom u 2-3 mjeseca odem tamo i odnesem originale
<Mmike> u biti serem
<Mmike> jednom mjesecno odem
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> kreteni
<Mmike> kre-te-ni
<ivoks> i ja
<ivoks> al picka im materina svejedno
<Mmike> iako, pricam s kolegom spanjolcem, i veli da je tamo slicno :) neznas tko pije a tko placa :)
<ivoks> svi placu da je svuda isto
<ivoks> dok im ne kazes konkretne stvari koje mi moramo
<ivoks> onda te gledaju
<ivoks> evo, lik iz albanije mi se smije da di zivim
<ivoks> kakvo jebeno pecatiranje ulaznih racuna
<Mmike> da, ok
<Mmike> tog nemaju :)
<Mmike> to nema nitko :)
<SilverSpace> kaj pecat uopce znaci na racunu ??
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> austrijanci vise nemaju ni osobne
<ivoks> imaju vozacku i to je to
<ivoks> kakvi potpisi, pecati, davanje krvi
<SilverSpace> mogli su onda otisak prsta traziti na racun
<ivoks> obrtnice
<ivoks> imas obrtnicu i to nitko ne dozivljava
<ivoks> uvijek moras i rjesenje suda nositi sa sobom
<ivoks> i onda 'potvrda o razvrstavanju po NKD-u'
<ivoks> ma nabijem vas
<ivoks> to je PDF koji dobijes kada odes na NKD i nadjes se na popisu
<ivoks> al ja moram cuvati te 'originalne' a4 papire desetljecima
<ivoks> a orginalni su jer su dosli postom
<SilverSpace> .whether Zagreb
<SilverSpace> .weather Zagreb
<datase> SilverSpace: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 64°F / 18°C; Humidity: 52%; Pressure: 30.06in / 101.8kPa; Conditions: Partly cloudy; Wind: Wsw, 15mph / 24kph; Updated: 21 mins, 47 secs ago | Forecast for Wednesday: Partly cloudy; High of 66°F / 19°C; Low of 49°F / 9°C | Forecast for Thursday: Clear; High of 71°F / 22°C; Low of 50°F / 10°C | Forecast for Friday: Partly cloudy; High of 75°F / 24°C; Low of 48°F / 9°C (1 more message)
<Mmike> ivoks: sad sam dobio od hecnera mail da su imali network issues
<BotaniCar> Ja nish :)
<BotaniCar> I sve radi, citav vrijeme :)
<Mmike> "We are currently experiencing a fault due to an wrong announcement from 
<Mmike> another ISP. This may lead to temporary connectivity issues. Please bear 
<Mmike> with us. As soon as more information is available, we shall inform you via 
<Mmike> this website."
<dodobas> ...
<ivoks> http://edition.cnn.com/2016/03/30/travel/rhode-island-iceland/index.html
<ivoks> lame
<BotaniCar> Kak je redmine drekav, to je strava :) Ako ga itko koristi, kako ste natjerali kalendar da ispravno upari dan/datum ? 
<obruT> BotaniCar: mi ga koristimo vec dosta dugo, ali ne znam jesam li ikad otvorio kalendar :)
<ivoks> http://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-and-canonical-partner-to-bring-ubuntu-to-windows-10/
<ivoks> opce ni ne znam sto to znaci, al vidjet cemo
<Mmike> ping
<dodobas> pong
<BotaniCar> Krasno, znate onu obavijest od Hetznera koju ste dobili pred ~3h ? Meni je stigla sada :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: znaci da ste pomagali MSu da slozi kontejnere za windowse. FalaLepa ! :)
<Mmike> kontejnere za windowse :)
<Mmike> eto njega opet :)
<BotaniCar> :*
<BotaniCar> Opet ne citas clanak prije trolanja, ha Mrle ? :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar: koji clanak?
<vileni> yemen, zimbabwe, kazakhstan, namibia, i tako te neke zemlje imaju ispitne centre za AWS
<vileni> hrvatska nema
<SilverSpace> http://img.memecdn.com/i-found-what-i-want-for-christmas_o_2614879.gif
<BotaniCar> Mmike: onaj dva reda prije mog komentara *na taj URL* :) 
<vileni> fora replay https://bgpstream.com/event/26751
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ponovis?
<SilverSpace> jel ovo http://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-and-canonical-partner-to-bring-ubuntu-to-windows-10/
<BotaniCar> Spameru :D
<SilverSpace> care
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> c se cita k :)
<SilverSpace> http://silverspace.bshellz.net/
<SilverSpace> evo jos jedan spam
<BotaniCar> Hahahaha , care :) 
<Mmike> pimpeki
<Mmike> brate
<Mmike> pa kamera se fest grije ,na laptopu :0
<jelly> zli jordanovci
<rut> jel to jordanovci pored zG ?
<jelly> ?
<rut> :P
<Vlado9A> dan... dobar dan
<Vlado9A> :)
<jelly> gdje nestadose zadnja tri znaka
<Vlado9A> bok jelly ... moj radioamaterski hobi odlazi u povijest zaključno s 31.3.2016. :) ... pa tako i nakon tog datuma niti i pozivna oznaka odlazi na čekanje u period od 5 godina i ne smije se koristiti :)
<Vlado9A> eh...
<Vlado9A> malo sam pobrkao rečenicu... znak je na čekanju ali ako nije registriran (aktivan), ne smije se koristiti :)
<Vlado9A> uako još sljedećih 5 godina pripada unikatno meni, iako više neću biti član udruge/saveza
<Vlado9A> *iako
<jelly> ako se predomisliš
<Vlado9A> nekada se imalo vremena za to, ali u današnje vrijeme više ne... da, možda, jednom, ako doživim mirovinu, živ i zdrav :)
<vileni> Vlado9A: a koji su zahtjevi da bi callsign ostao aktivan?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj je pimpek :)
<jelly> Mmike: brijem da kontroler od kamere ima pun kufer posla a obično je na istoj pločici
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGIFublvDes
<datase> YouTube: The Clash - Should I Stay or Should I Go - 0:03:39 - 3278827 views - 18932 likes / 375 dislikes
<SilverSpace>  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/03302016172917396.png
<SilverSpace> sonba temperatura
<SilverSpace> sobna*
<Mmike> jelly, jedem pivac mesni narezak
<Mmike> nelos skroz :)
<Mmike> nije k'o gavrilovic, ali :0
<jelly> jel ima bijele komadice masti
<Mmike> eh, jbg
<Mmike> pojeo :)
<SilverSpace> doslo mi postolje za plocu za cpu 
<SilverSpace> sad kad sam popravio staro 
<SilverSpace> bome ga necu promjeniti 
<SilverSpace> naso sam si slusalice http://www.gearbest.com/earphones/pp_219250.html
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4JEWjgeazA
<datase> YouTube: ★★★★★ Mpow® Cheetah Sport Bluetooth 4.1 Wireless Stereo Headset Headphones Earphone Earbuds - Amazon - 0:05:03 - 119503 views - 568 likes / 23 dislikes
<vileni> ja bi mpow wolverine
<SilverSpace> vileni: ove mi izgledaju da bolje drze u uhu za na biciklo ili hodanje
<SilverSpace> i drzi bolje baterija po speckama
<SilverSpace> narucio sam ih
<vileni> SilverSpace: zapravo, mislio sam na magneto
<SilverSpace> ja sam uzeo ove za 20$ budem vidio kad dodu valjda budu ok
<vileni> SilverSpace: pa sad kad vidim regularnu cijenu, razmisljam da i ja uzmem
<vileni> koliko je shipping?
<SilverSpace> free
<SilverSpace> gledao na ebay nema ispod 30$
<SilverSpace> jebote internet 
<SilverSpace> sad imam sest paketa u dolasku 
<SilverSpace> E27 je standardno grlo za zarulje??
<CrazyLemon> da
<CrazyLemon> bar u našoj kuči :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> uvijek to mijesam nikako da zapamtim koje grlo 
<SilverSpace>  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/stanLovrakova.png
<SilverSpace> moj stan 
<SilverSpace> nije jos sve kak je trenutno
<SilverSpace> prikraju sam sa radovima
<chaky> SilverSpace: gdje si in narucio, jer na Amazonu.co.uk ne salje u HR.
<chaky> ahaaa, link iznad. Nisam vidio. :)
<vileni> kazu jos 26 komada
<vileni> i jedne manje :)
<Mmike> kupio sam u ikeji visece kosarice za kuhinju
<Mmike> pred jedno 4 godine
<Mmike> mozda 5
<Mmike> danas sam ih montirao :)
<SilverSpace> chaky: mislis na slusalice
<Vlado9A> vileni: callsign se po prestanku aktivnosti clana HRS-a stavlja na cekanje na rok od 5 godina i u tom se vremenu ne moze dodijeliti drugoj osobi. Ako ja kao radioamater operator zelim opet biti clan HRS-a prije isteka tih 5 godina, moj mi se znak vraca na koristenje.
<SilverSpace> vileni: kaj si uzeo i ti
<Vlado9A> Po isteku 5 godina, ako se nisam vratio u clanstvo, moj se znak moze dodiejliti drugoj osobi, ovlastenom radioamateru operatoru ;)
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A: vise neces ometati susjede :)
<SilverSpace> kaj dosadilo ti ili nemas vise vremena
<Vlado9A> bok SilverSpace :) ... ne ometam ih sada vec vise od 13 godina... nego samo placam clanarinu klubu i savezu... i sada sam konacno odustao i od toga :)
<SilverSpace> ah 
<SilverSpace> koliko je clanarina
<Vlado9A> nemam gjd staviti antene kakve zelim jer su oko mene sve visoke kuce i tijesno je ...
<Vlado9A> a i nemam ni vremena ni volje vise :)
<Vlado9A> nije velika... savezu 150kn godisnje za mene, a klubu ovisi gdje si clan.
<Vlado9A> Mislim da je najskuplji Radio Klub Zagreb
<Vlado9A> jedino kaj mi je i zena radioamater, pa onda i za nju... pa se skupi :)
<SilverSpace> skupi se to 
<Vlado9A> jer clan hrvatskog radioamaterskog saveza mozes biti samo ako si clan radioamaterskog kluba...
<Vlado9A> onda jedno i drugo, za dvije osobe :)
<SilverSpace> isto ko i ribolov :)
<Vlado9A> a totalno sam radio neaktivan :)
<SilverSpace> nisi vise radioaktivan
<SilverSpace> :)
<Vlado9A> ne :)
<Vlado9A> vec sam se poluraspao kaj se tice radioamaterizma :D
<SilverSpace> :)
#ubuntu-hr 2016-03-31
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> sluske su na putu
<BotaniCar> Kakve sluske ? 
<BotaniCar> BT neke ? I ja bi ! 
<SilverSpace> jucer uzeo 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: http://www.gearbest.com/earphones/pp_219250.html
<BotaniCar> Aha, nekaj tak maleno, to ti je da ne cujes kad te auto bu pogazil na cesti ? 
<BotaniCar> Kak placas u gearbestu ? 
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4JEWjgeazA
<datase> YouTube: ★★★★★ Mpow® Cheetah Sport Bluetooth 4.1 Wireless Stereo Headset Headphones Earphone Earbuds - Amazon - 0:05:03 - 119750 views - 569 likes / 23 dislikes
<SilverSpace> sa PP
<BotaniCar> Odakle im dolazi roba, Kina ili EU ? 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj bi me auto zgazil? pa neizlazim iz kuce :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: pa sad ce da bicikliras, proljece je ! 
<SilverSpace> ne vozim bas sa sluskama
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Pametan si couk
<SilverSpace> od ovog vikenda krecemo na sljeme pjehaka
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: vjerojatno iz kine dolaze od kud bi drugdje :) 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: sad gledam, imju i EU warehouse za ponesto. 
<SilverSpace> nisam nikada uzimao od njih sad prvi put
<SilverSpace> sluske su jeftinije 10$ nego na ebay
<BotaniCar> i TELEFONI 
<BotaniCar> pardon, cap
<BotaniCar> prbi BT4.1 telefon koji sam nasao za ~200$ 
<jelly> jutar
<BotaniCar> jutro ! 
<jelly> BotaniCar: sto ima bt4.1 kao komparativnu prednost?
<BotaniCar> jelly: radim s hardverom koji zahtijeva da mobitel-strana ima BT 4.1
<jelly> ah
<jelly> BotaniCar: moj "problem" je sto imam https://neutrinomobile.hr/ doslovno iza coska sad kad su se preselili na tresnjevku
<SilverSpace> gledam ovi Cubot mobachi uopce nisu lose napravljeni 
<BotaniCar> Ja sam zeni pred godinu i kusur uzeo cubota s222 , jos radi , jso mu niej pala cijena ni lipe :) Zverka je 
<jelly> BotaniCar: koja android verzija? jel ima updatea?
<BotaniCar> jelly: ne da mi ni da prismrdim sucelju, mislim da nakon inicijalnog setupa niej ni tjerala azuriranja, pali google play samo kad igrice to traze 
<jelly> https://neutrinomobile.hr/sma825.html atom, 4giga memorije, jel to mob ili htpc ili kompjuter
<jelly> BotaniCar: i bolje
<jelly> al onda nije za mene, ak cu uzet novi mob hocu da ima redovne zakrpe (sto koliko znam znaci jedino nexus ili iphone)
<BotaniCar> jelly: mozda i ima zakrpe ali ja to ne znam, fakat mi je zabranila da diram .)
<BotaniCar> ja sam se napalio sad na http://www.gearbest.com/cell-phones/pp_257563.html?wid=1 
<jelly> ili da ima full support od ciganmoda, sto opet znaci nexus
<BotaniCar> a to kaj velis s zakrpama  u stvari ne znam kak provjerit. Svi seru i azurraju samo flagshipe, ako
<jelly> BotaniCar: svi stari androidi imaju remote exploite, i to me kao sysadmina cini nervoznim
<SilverSpace> ovi englezi shipaju u bugarsku ali u hr ne
<jelly> stari as in fw <= 2015-16
<SilverSpace> i sad smo mi u eu 
<SilverSpace> majke ti mile 
<BotaniCar> jelly: slazem se, ja svojeg i za potrebe posla spajam kojekuda,nije ugodan osjecaj. Svrbi me iPhone bas zbog BYOD policya
<jelly> SilverSpace: zato sto je hr. posta posebna
<BotaniCar> Iruda im, odklikam da bi kupio taj meizu kaj sam linkao, skuzim da nece u RH :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj napalio si se na ruzicastoga :)
<BotaniCar> **ne shippaju u RH iz EU skladista, iz Kine ide kam hoces
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: napalio sam se na 40% popusta
<BotaniCar> *49
<BotaniCar> Steta kaj ne zivim u EU
<jelly> bas
<BotaniCar> Ima tko tetku u sloveniji da mi preuzme telefon ? 
<BotaniCar> NE U SLAVONIJI ! 
<jelly> slavonija, moja dezela
<SilverSpace> kulen moj dorucak 
<SilverSpace> :(
<BotaniCar> Nis, poslao sam selleru poruku da jel ima sanse da se CRO doda u ship-to listu, mozda mi se jednom posreci 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> da treba ih malo pogurati
<BotaniCar> A kaj kosta pitat', ako posne s "sorry hun" to mi je znak da bolje i da nisam kupio :)
<jelly> DORUCAK
<vileni> zasto bi bio problem bicikl sa ovim slusalicama? ja sam ih bas zato i kupio
<vileni> da mogu slusati knjige dok vozim
<jelly> vileni: zato sto ostali u prometu misle da ne cujes promet
<vileni> pa neka paze malo vise, ionako ja pazim na sve skupine :)
<vileni> mene zivciraju ljudi koji koriste samo jedno sredstvo transporta
<obruT> voziti sa slusalicama po prometnim cestama je poprilicno opasno
<vileni> opasno je i bez
<vileni> ali stvar je ako si toliko glup da pojacas da ne cujes nista, ionako si osudjen
<obruT> "neka paze malo vise" nista ne znaci kad te netko pokupi, a sto si mogao mozda izbjeci da si "cuo"
<jelly> vileni: nije bitno dal ce oni paziti, bitno je dal misle da si ti asshole sa sluskama 
<obruT> u prometu nista vise nije sigurno, ima toliko ludjaka u autima ( a i na biciklima) da moras naculit sva osjetila
<vileni> jelly: to misle ionako :)
<obruT> znam iz iskustva, svaki dan sam na bajku
<vileni> a ja nisam svaki dan, ali imam solidan spree svako toliko
<SilverSpace> obruT: radar ugradit na bic
<obruT> 2 puta sam na biciklistickoj zavrsio na haubi od auta, a nije da sam se ganjao ili radio gluposti
<vileni> ali pjesaci ne paze na bicikliste, biciklisti divljaju po nogostupu i po cestama
<vileni> vozaci ne paze na nikoga
<vileni> motoristi su jos gori
<vileni> a ovi iz javnog prijevoza ignoriraju sve jer im zivot ionako suxa svako jutro kad moraju uci u zet/hz
<SilverSpace> vileni: :)
<Mmike> Ohoho
<Mmike> vileni: koje sluske?
<vileni> ali ja sam bio i jesam u svim skupinama, i znam kako paziti na ostale
<vileni> Mmike: ma SilverSpace je kriv
<vileni> stavio link jucer, opustosili im zalihe
<SilverSpace> kaj ja :)
<vileni> evo link http://www.gearbest.com/earphones/pp_219250.html
<SilverSpace> ja sam prvi uzeo 
<obruT> zato Brazilci imaju dobru lekciju za vozace buseva: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4SgtlwTGAz8
<datase> YouTube: Bus Drivers Ride Bikes to Appreciate Passing Laws - 0:00:43 - 111 views - 0 likes / 0 dislikes
<Mmike> SilverSpace: kaj nisi reko pa da narucis duplo!
<vileni> Mmike: a ionako je besplatna dostava, kazu da ima jos 19 :)
<SilverSpace> ja jutros dobio sliku sa svojim paketom 
<SilverSpace> poslali vec
<vileni> ja nisam nista jso dobio
<Mmike> ima tko promo code? :)
<vileni> hm, to se nisam sjetio gledati
<vileni> ali nekad mozes pronaci na sajtovima koji skupljaju to
<vileni> SilverSpace: evo i ja dobio sliku :)
<vileni> hmda, magneto su 32$
<Mmike> eto, dobio 10% popusta :)
<Mmike> kul :)
<vileni> haha, gdje si nasao?
<Mmike> http://www.goodsearch.com/gearbest/coupons?open=15086102
<SilverSpace> vis
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kaj je BYOD?
<jelly> kad ti daju da spojis vlastiti uredjaj na mrezu od firme
<vileni> iliti bring your own device
<vileni> iliti, firma ti ne placa za laptop
<jelly> ili mobitel
<jelly> ili tablet
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> kakve to veze ima s iphonetom?
<vileni> pa mob isto upada u to
<jelly> za iphone mozes sloziti dobar policy i zahtijevat da bude zakrpan
<jelly> poanta je da firma ne da da spojis svakakvo sranje u internu mrezu
<jelly> i onda ak hoces BYOD, taj D mora zadovoljiti firmin policy
<vileni> La Forge style http://www.gearbest.com/sunglasses-sports-glasses/pp_52030.html?wid=1
<Mmike> glupi sajtovi
<Mmike> briju da bla+tra@kra.com nije ispravan email
<jelly> hah
<Mmike> ovaj, doduse, to ne zabrije, al' onda posalje URL u kojem + nije urlenkodiran
<Mmike> srecom, %2B, i prodje ok
<jelly> ja sm se svadjao sa namecheap-om neko vrijeme oko toga
<jelly> naime stara verzija sajta im je to pustala, i u podacima za domenu imam jelly+nesto, a nova verzija ne pusta
<jelly> i kaj, nemres updateat druge podatke o domeni, npr. svoju adresu, telefon, jer... je email neispravan
<jelly> citiranje RFC-a nije upalilo :-)
<jelly> pametniji popusta
<Mmike> jelly: sto su rekli? da to nije ispravan email, i bok?
<jelly> ne sjecam se...
<BotaniCar> fala jelly/vileni :) mmike ovo kaj su ti napisali 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kakve to veze ima s iphonetom?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: iphone je BYOD policy compliant. 
<Mmike> wat?
<BotaniCar> Awe
<BotaniCar> Imas vec predefinirane policye ako zelis, sad serem, neki ISO. iPhone odgovara uvijetima tih policya
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kak to mislsis?
<BotaniCar> ^^^
<Mmike> daj da vidim taj iso
<Mmike> jer, byod je coloquial term
<Mmike> nema standarda tu nekog
<jelly> ...
<BotaniCar> Daj me ne jebi nego idi guglat' :) Pa ni ISO nije standard nego skup smjernica 
<vileni> nije standard nego firme definiraju za svoje zaposlenike byod pravila
<jelly> Mmike: u konkekstu firme nije colloquial nego se zna sta se pod tim misli
<Mmike> pa da
<vileni> a neki uredjaji lakse to enforsaju
<Mmike> al' kakve veze ima iphone s time?
<Mmike> mislim, end node problem je bed, sa ili bez iphoneta
<jelly> njegov OS podrzava hrpu stvari vezane za enforsanje policyja
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ajfoun moze garantirati da im je patch cycle tak-i-tak ucestao, da podrzavaju ovakvu-i-onakvu enkripciju i takto
<jelly> da moras imat ukljucen lock screen sa passcodeom ili fingerprintom
<Mmike> a, to na androidu nemres?
<jelly> androida ima 100 razlicitih
<jelly> i 500 verzija
<Mmike> opet ne kuzim kakve to ima veze
<jelly> neki podrzavaju, neki ne, neki su bagavi, neki ne
<Mmike> dobro, i?
<Mmike> i iphone je isti takav
<jelly> nije
<Mmike> kak nije?
<jelly> lijepo nije
<Mmike> verzije 1 2 3 i te stare
<Mmike> su isto tak jadne
<vileni> to nitko ne koristi
<Mmike> jasta, nitko
<jelly> Mmike: i onda takve ne pustis u mrezu
<Mmike> pa nitko ne koristi nit froyo vise :)
<vileni> i bolje
<vileni> kad se sjetim "jel mogu ja na wireless?"
<Mmike> jelly: slicno k'o sto ne pustis takve androide na mrezu
<vileni> ne sinko, jer android nezna ttls/pap
<jelly> ali imas mobitele iz 2015 koji imaju android 4.4
<Mmike> imas, i njih ne pustis na mrezu
<Mmike> kazes 'galaxy3+, xperia2+, dreknstuff 5+, iphone 4+'
<Mmike> ne vidim kak je tu iphone poseban
<vileni> kako ne pustis, pa veci dio je tek dosao na 4.4
<Mmike> vileni: tako, fino, ne pustis. K'o sto ne pustis windowse na mrezu. sorry, bratko, taki je policy.
<vileni> sta ces natjerati ljude da idu kupiti novi mob?
<Mmike> ak hoce pristupat corporate sranjima, yup
<Mmike> ak nece, imas divajs koji ti firma provajda
<jelly> Mmike: ne, nego posaljes sve androide u kc jer je platforma totalno isfragmentirana i tvoj domain admin nema resursa za testirati koji radi, koji ne, i s kojim verzijama
<vileni> znaci byod ti je fak of, zasto ne kupujes novi mob svakih pola godine?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: daleko mi je lakse napisati da BYOD politika dozvoljava iPkone X nego nabrojati zilion modela i verzija droidfounova koji mogu 
<Mmike> jelly: aha, nego slijepo vjeruje nekome tko je rekao da je ajfon 'byod-compliant', sto god to znacilo?
<jelly> Mmike: slijepo?
<Mmike> slijepo
<jelly> nije slijepo
<Mmike> kak nije
<Mmike> jel' testirao?
<jelly> je
<Mmike> tak kak je testirao iphone moze testirat i galaxy 5
<Mmike> i rec 'to je ok'
<jelly> Mmike: apple i ms su testirali 
<Mmike> 'ali ja imam ZTC China SuperDroid' - sorry, not compliant
<BotaniCar> Mmike: to ti ionako treba iz dva razloga ( mozda tri) - da pokupis bolju premiju osiguranja, da zadovoljis formu za isto i ( ovo je situaciono) da osiguras korisnicima unificiranu platformu za rad
<BotaniCar> Mmike: mogu ja proglasiti i sve HTC modele iz 2015 validnima, ali tko ce mi to testirati ?
<BotaniCar> Ovak pokazem prstom na apple i bok
<BotaniCar> mozes misliti kak ce se ISO audotor s njima prepisivati
<BotaniCar> s/isto/ISO/
<BotaniCar> Idem kavu zdrmat'
<jelly> Mmike: doslovno je netko drugi odradio testiranje za cijelu EU i kajjaznam ajfon za iOS 8+ je ok, ne moras se sam birnut
<Mmike> tak kak pokazes na apple mosh napravit i za android divajs
<BotaniCar> Mmike: mogu, ali za Apple ne moram, drugi su 
<jelly> ^^
<Mmike> jelly: yup, al' ne samo za ajfon nego i za androide
<jelly> Mmike: nije
<rut> o cemu vi raspravljate .. 
<BotaniCar> I ne moram to raditi kontinuirano, ti testovi nisu fire&forget
<BotaniCar> Mmike: mozes mi reci koja to android-tvrtka radi BYOD compliance testove ? Osobno favoriziram droid i radije bi ga nego iphone
<Mmike> "Devices and Support
<Mmike> Smartphones including iPhone, Android, Blackberry and Windows phones are allowed (the list should be as detailed as necessary including models, operating systems, versions, etc.)."
<Mmike> kenj-ser
<jelly> kod ajfona se samo apple brine za OS / fw, kod samsunga, kuraca, koje kupis u .hr ima posebno fw za t-com, posebno za vip, ...
<Mmike> BotaniCar: mozes ti meni rec obrnuto? Google is failing me, nisam nasao ama bas nista konkretno za iphone, tj, di god sam nasao nesto spominje se iphone + android
<Mmike> cak neki spominju i blekberi
<BotaniCar> Mmike: znas okvirno kak se dobija ISO u firmi ? Da te ne tlacim s detaljima koje znas ? 
<Mmike> to 'it is byod compliant' ne znaci ama bas nist, s obzirom da ti sam izmisljas byod policy. I ak ti je ok rec 'iphone je kul, drugo nije', to je k'o da velis 'win7+ su kul, drugi nisu'
<BotaniCar> Idem skuvat kafu pa se nastavim 
<Mmike> a znam
<Mmike> platis milijardu para
<Mmike> nekim munjarama koje dodju i seru
<Mmike> had that done twice
<Mmike> al' daj mi taj neki ISO pimpek koji definira, bar u grubo, BYOD-like policy
<Mmike> numbers, I need numbers
<Mmike> vileni, SilverSpace, ste vi uzeli besple dostavu, ili?
<BotaniCar> OK, onda cemo ovak, "ja sam BYOD compliant" je isto kao "ja imam ISO". U oba sucaja si ga pisao i odrzavas sam, a auditor ti povremeno dodje da te upozori ako si zastranio. Sole point imanja ajfouna je sto je , kako se jelly izrazio, platforma manje fragmentirana i cool. Onda mozes bez beda direktoru dati telefon i znas da je njemu kita velika jer ga ima, a ti imas garanciju da vendor koliko-toliko redovito patcha telefon
<Mmike> ja sam uzeo neki delivery insurance za dolar i pol
<Mmike> BotaniCar: "BYOD" nije nikakav standard
<Mmike> k'o sto NSFW nije nikakav standarad
<BotaniCar> Nije ni ISO
<Mmike> kak sad ISO nije standard?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ja besplatnu 
<jelly> Mmike: actually imas hrpu ISO IDMP standarada
<Mmike> actually bi da mi netko pokaze neki u kojem pise da je iphone kul a sve drugo nije
<jelly> cek, to je za medicinu
<Mmike> ak mozes 'bez beda dati direktoru iphone' a ne mozes android
<BotaniCar> Pa, rekao si da si ga implementirao.Koliko ti je puta auditor rekao "ova stavka vama nije primjenjiva". To je skup smjernica, parcijalno primjenjiv na tvoj usecase. Standardizirane su utoliko da je savjet mudrih glava rekao "ove smjernice nisu glupe". 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ne laprdaj, daj mi koknkretan info
<Mmike> di pise da iphone moze, a sve drugo ne moze
<ivoks> iphone je bolja platforma
<BotaniCar> No, kuzim kaj bi ti , spoon feed. Probat cu , nakon te kave kaj ju jos nisam skuhal
<Mmike> tj, koji ISO standard to definira
<ivoks> ne koristim iphone iz drugih razloga, ali zbog tih istih razloga je iphone bolja platforma
<Mmike> iphone sa neupgradeiranim OSom je jedanko u kurcu kao potrgani iphone
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nigje ne pise. Velim ti da svak pametan radije uzme ifhone koji ima 4 devijacije nego android. 
<ivoks> ne samo da ima samo 4 devijacije
<jelly> Mmike: pitaj njihovog auditora di pise
<ivoks> vec i 4 godine stari iphone radi i ima sve sto i novi (osim ako hardver ne dozvoljava)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: mislim da ti taj dolar i pol nije nis brze nego samo dobijes broj za pracenje paketa
<ivoks> dok androide zaborave u pravilu nakon 18 mjeseci
<jelly> da ne bi sad sistemac morao znat koji ISO se krsi :-)
<ivoks> iphone je proizvod, android je platforma
<jelly> za to postoji fakin revizor i njihova citaba
<Mmike> ja napadam njegovu tvrdnju da je 'iphone BYOD compliant', mislim da je to glupost. Em BYOD ne znaci nista, em ne nalazim nista sto bi Iphone stavilo na tu neku listu, a Galaxy S4, recimo, nebi, em... em...
<Mmike> ivoks: yup, ali Galaxy S4 je isto proizvod
<ivoks> je
<ivoks> losiji od iphonea
<Mmike> i di je onda problem?
<Mmike> al' je iphone ruzan - opet, ne vidim kakve to ima veze s ovim o cem se laprda sad?
<jelly> problem je sto se samsung nece obvezati na 36 mjeseci zakrpi
<jelly> a apple hoce
<ivoks> nece ni na pola od toga
<Mmike> my point je da GalaxyS4 moze (ili ne mora) biti "BYOD-compliant" jednako kao i iphone
<jelly> Mmike: moze, ali nije 
<Mmike> ma de da vidim di nije
<ivoks> ma taj samsung... otkako sam bio tamo
<Mmike> ok
<jelly> Mmike: velim, pitaj botovog revizora di pise
<ivoks> nista vise od samsunga kupio nisam :)
<Mmike> ivoks: zamisli da sam rekao HTC, ili Xperia, ili sto drugo
<Mmike> tak svejedno
<ivoks> htc radi kvalitetnije telefone, ali oni ni godinu dana ne podrzavaju svoje telefone
<jelly> ali mozes i sam zakljuciti iz update policyja od applea vs. od android vendora
<ivoks> Mmike: ja samo trolam, ne znam kaj se ti uzrujavas
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> jebemti ctrl-w koji ne radi kaj treba :D
<SilverSpace> F1 bez vozaca https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Ce3JQK2UIAA8ZI1.jpg
<jelly> Mmike: tek je googleu doslo do glave, sad za nexus brand imaju mjesecne zakrpe
<jelly> a svi koji su downstream od googlea... eh
<BotaniCar> Mmike: citam sad jos jednom kaj tipkas i imas pravo, krivo sam napisao. Trebao sam napisati da mi je lakse definirati i provoditi BYOD politiku za iPhone nego za android telefone. 
<jelly> a najbolja stvar je da je jabucare zapravo bolio djon za enterprise upotrebu
<BotaniCar> There.
<SilverSpace> ne znam za tulifon ali ipad je kud i kamo bolja platforma za tablete od bilo kojeg androida
<Mmike> BotaniCar: that makes way more sense
<SilverSpace> je da kosta 
<jelly> Mmike: jedini koje je formalno taj dio interesirao je bio RIM (blackberry)
 * Mmike ne kuzi svrhu tableta, tj, imanja istog.; 
<BotaniCar> Ahaha: http://www.apple.com/iphone/business/it/ "a better BYOD expirience" , zaaakaj sam isao guglat' :) 
<BotaniCar> tablet je super za igranje igrica na WCu jer ima jacu bateriju. 
<BotaniCar> E, da, za razliku od vecine android telefona, iPhone ima onaj 811.XY kurac da se nece spojiti na mrezu ako mu AP kaze da nije zakrpan do service levela tog-i-tog
<jelly> i veci je
<jelly> BotaniCar: mi smo to kao imali neko vrijeme i odustali
<BotaniCar> jelly: da, tlaka se drzat' tih pizdarija, nisam u praksi u ne-IT firmi vidio da se netko tog dugo drzi nakon so zadovolje formu ili ako se revizor nije najavio
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> xperia koju imam je vip-based
<Mmike> ona prosla je bila 'free', i dobijala je updateove drito od sonyja
<Mmike> dobra je stvar sto mogu jednostavno i bez krsenja garancije maknut vipov drek i stavit bare-stuff
 * Mmike je upravo odlucio prodati stari Wildfire koji je na moru koristio kao AP
<Mmike> ak imam fs mountan sa 'discard', zakaj fstrim svejedno nadje trilijardbajte za trimati?
<Mmike> http://www.howtogeek.com/224096/why-iphones-are-more-secure-than-android-phones/
<Mmike> Can't really make an argument there.
<jelly> BotaniCar: jednostavnije je i jeftinije zabranit BYOD i gotovo
<jelly> i stavit fasisticki policy na laptope
<jelly> epoxyjem zapeć usb portove, i tak to
<rut> https://t1.ftcdn.net/jpg/00/72/84/30/240_F_72843038_rEYaC8YLSQEbvvypJ1N6j233j46QZ88G.jpg jel i ona mora imat BYOD
<BotaniCar> jelly: to bi mogao u korporaciji, u maloj firmi moram enforsat' sikjuriti jer direktorica svaki dan dodje s drugim mobitelom, nekad i s jos necim mrezno spojivim, kaj je prije moje mreze bilo bog zna gdje. Kosta, ali daje peace-of-mind do jedne mjere
<Mmike> <jelly> epoxyjem zapeć usb portove, i tak to
<jelly> BotaniCar: seficu stavis u poseban vlan samo za nju
<rut> http://40.media.tumblr.com/6980303162d335a98f2b764ba6bf22dc/tumblr_nomu9c90EN1tczpf0o1_1280.jpg
<Mmike> once a sysadmin, the BOFH inclination is hard do resist :)
<Mmike> rut: kolegica? :)
<jelly> Samo za nju ♪
<rut> pa nebi se bunio :) .. njoj byod netreba
<jelly> Mmike: to banke stvarno rade
<jelly> ako si developer i moras nosit laptop doma, nema sanse da ces spajat neki random usb na njega
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> al' onda imas i 1830412093841028934 novaca pa ti tak svejedno kak te jebu 
<jelly> mozda, a mozda imas job security jer radis u banci koja ce valjda zadnja propasti pa radis i za manje novaca
<Mmike> I onda tak sretan sjedis u Glumina banci :)
<jelly> ko je ono rekao da AWS bootcamp ima u tunguziji, al nema kod nas?
<Mmike> Ili u Lehman Bradrzima :D
<Mmike> jelly: vileni 
<jelly> https://www.entrio.hr/event/global-azure-bootcamp-u-zagrebu-3107
<vileni> what
<vileni> aha
<vileni> ne bootcamp
<vileni> nego testni centar
<vileni> ali ima u sloveniji, pa cemo na izlet u maribor ili ljubljanu
<jelly> ampak zelo ne sprehajo po slovenskom?
<vileni> ke? (like-a-bandic)
<Mmike> "Od sinoć možete pogledati novi, nenajavljeni live video spod grupe Odesza. Video možete pogledati iz 4 kuta s obzirom na to da je sniman 4K kamerom."
<Mmike> trotfsl :)
<vileni> what
<vileni> 4kutna kamera
<vileni> dakle, obicna
<jelly> nije okrugla
<vileni> btw, ovi 360stupnjevski videji su bas fora
<jelly> jedan bivsi kolega se ozbiljno bavi s tim
<jelly> super je za gledati na mobitelu, a kad stigne pristojan VR brijem da ce biti jos bolje
<Mmike> http://nothingcooler.com/2016/03/08/survey-sexually-active-women-their-fingering-preferences/
<jelly> sfw?
<Mmike> no explicit images
<Mmike> it's all fruit
<Mmike> al' prica o cem prica :)
<jelly> kupit klasicni hitachi kao poklon, kad se umoris od rucnog rada
<Mmike> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bacteriophage <- nemrem se otet utisku da je ovo artificially crafted
<Mmike> jelly: klasicni hitachi? :)
<jelly> magic wand
<jelly> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hitachi_Magic_Wand
<Mmike> :D :D :D
<jelly> pogotovo ak se supruga/cura/prijateljica pravi da ne zna kaj je to
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> root@juju-ms-1-machine-55:/var/lib/mysql# service mysql stop
<Mmike>  * Stopping MySQL (Percona XtraDB Cluster) mysqld                                                                             [ OK ] 
<Mmike> root@juju-ms-1-machine-55:/var/lib/mysql# pidof mysqld
<Mmike> 10835
<Mmike> tu bazu NIKAD nece popravit, nikad nikad
<dodobas> mongodb is new mysql :)
<jelly> Mmike: kak znas da se taj 10835 ne vrti od prije
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ovo kaj si linkao za fingering, postavlja se pitanje da lis e jebemo radi jebanja ( pardon my French) ili radi svrsavanja ? 
<ivoks> Mmike: hoces
<ivoks> Mmike: jer ti je to slave u percona clusteru :p
<jelly> BotaniCar: for fun and profit
<jelly> TIL "onprem" 
<BotaniCar> :) 
<jelly> di je onaj bruto/neto kalkulator?
<BotaniCar> posao.hr ima jedan
<Mmike> ivoks: nije, to je jedini node :)
<Mmike> jelly: ma, ne vrti se - bilo mi ruzno pejstat sve, pa sam ovak samo htio pokazat da se nije ugasio
<Mmike> stovise
<Mmike> na socket ne slusa
<Mmike> al' na tcp slusa
<Mmike> pa je jedini nacin ga ga se ugasi bio mysqladmin --defaults-file=/etc/mysql/debian.cnf --proto=TCP shutdown
<Mmike> tak mi to nakaradno da imam uvijek te 'infrastrukturne' probleme, s tim mysqlom
<Mmike> s postsgresom takvih sranja nema
<Mmike> (osim kad si neznas poslozit locale, al' to je nesh drugo :D :D :D )
<SilverSpace> kako ovo dzubre vani puse 
<jelly> Mmike: mda, al nakon 10 godina, neko bi mogao skuzit da se to djubre ne gasi kako spada i dodati pkill u skriptu
<jelly> ili koristit systemd :-)
<Mmike> ili koristisi...
<Mmike> meh
<Mmike> :)D
<Mmike> SilverSpace: bogme puse, mene puhalo isto! :)
 * Mmike je skuzio da kad ima BT slusku dulje od 15ak minuta na uhu da mu je to uho onda zacepljeno slijedecih sat-dva
<Mmike> nije da ne cujem na njega, sam je, onak... zacepljeno nekak :D
<BotaniCar> Jeremijo :) Umisljeni bolesnice, hodajuca lesino :) pa kak sva zla svijeta na tebe ? :)
<vileni> moras vosak izvaditi tu i tamo :)
<BotaniCar> Sjetil sam se sad kak je to izgledalo kad mi je zena zadnji put prala uha :) Mislim, uvjeravam vas da imam higijenske navike na razumnj visini, ali kaj je ona meni iz uha isprala, netko bi rekao da sam s tim unutra morao biti gluh. 
<Mmike> vileni: rekli su mi da nemam nist u usima
<Mmike> BotaniCar: da, sam kaj ja nemam nist
<Mmike> bio kod dva otorinca i rekli su da nemam kaj prat usi
<vileni> Mmike: pa od cega bi ti to bilo?
<vileni> koliko glasno slusas?
<Mmike> da cu mozda morat operirat unutra jer mi jedan kanal skroz suzen
<vileni> jel cujes aute oko sebe? :)
<Mmike> vileni: cujem :D
<BotaniCar> Da, tak su i meni rekli, pa se u praksi pokazalo kaj je. Gurnul ti je onaj pipac s kamerom u uho, tak su te provjeravali ? 
<Mmike> vileni: opce ne slusam, tj, sad sam setao jedno pol sata i imao slusku u uhu, opce nisam pricao s nikim
<Mmike> BotaniCar: yup
<Mmike> BotaniCar: taj mi je i rekao za operaciju
<Mmike> kao, nije bed sad al' mozda kasnije
<Mmike> zuji mi u usima za popizdit, jel, pa sam isao gleda kaj to
<Mmike> pa su rekli - gluh, ostecen sluh
<BotaniCar> Mmike: da, tak su i meni rekli da je sve ok. I, bilo je "OK", dok mi nije isprano uho, najednom sam cuo k'o Becki djecarac :)
<Mmike> + lose drzanje i sjedenje pa su mi vertibrate i kortodude (ili kako vec - vratne zile) sjebate pa bla-tra
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ma, ja cujem ok, stovise, vrlo ok
<BotaniCar> Mmike: rekao si, samo neki frekvencijski rasponi te jebuckaju
<vileni> meni su prije 18 godina rekli da sam nagluh na lijevo
<vileni> nije se promijenilo od tada
<vileni> ali nitko nezna uzrok
<Mmike> masa starijih ljudi (tipa 15-20 godina stariji od mene, i stariji ) su gluhi zbog eritromicina
<Mmike> ili tako nekog antibijotika
<Mmike> vileni: mozda je i tebi od tak neceg slicnog?
<Mmike> ja znam od ceg je meni - pre intenzivan TUPC-TUPC-TUPC pre dugo pre cesto :)
<vileni> Mmike: pa nisam toliko star
<vileni> :D
<vileni> a stvarno neznam sto je, i jako je davno bilo sve to
<Mmike> openssh7 disejbla dss kljuceve
<Mmike> i sad, ak imas te kljuceve, aj bok
<vileni> dss?
<vileni> dsa?
<Mmike> i sad, sto mislite - dal' bi openssh pri upgradeu trebao lupit ogroman warning i rec 'OOO, DISABLING KEYS blabla' ?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ma jok, svi citamo revision notes, ne ? 
<vileni> trebao bi failati dok ne napises "LEAVE ME ALONE, I KNOW WHAT I AM DOING"
<BotaniCar> lele :)
<Mmike> vileni: ssh-dss
<SilverSpace> pocela me i glava bolit 
<SilverSpace> bemti vjetrovito vrijeme
<SilverSpace> .weather Zagreb
<datase> SilverSpace: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 70°F / 21°C; Humidity: 40%; Pressure: 30.01in / 101.6kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: West, 22mph / 35kph; Updated: 1 min, 33 secs ago | Forecast for Thursday: Clear; High of 69°F / 21°C; Low of 49°F / 9°C | Forecast for Friday: Partly cloudy; High of 76°F / 24°C; Low of 46°F / 8°C | Forecast for Saturday: Partly cloudy; High of 65°F / 18°C; Low of 42°F / 6°C | Forecast (1 more message)
<igustin> podsjećam na sutrašnju Skupštinu, pozvani ste svi...
<igustin> podsjećam na sutrašnju Skupštinu, pozvani ste svi...
<obruT> demit, moram sutra na neko obiteljsko druzenje
<igustin> sry :(
<obruT> a znas da bi dosao :)
<igustin> obruT: postaješ bolji od Mmike u isprikama :P
<obruT> sjetih te se prije koji vikend, propedalo sam ti tamo po kraju, mislim da sam prosao i kraj Gustina
<obruT> s/propedalo/prepredalirao/ :)
<igustin> neki vjetar mi kosu razbarušao, to je vjerojatno bilo od tvog proleta nearby
<igustin> možda bude neki stream skupštine, pitali i drugi, vidjet ćemo
<Mmike> srca ti
<Mmike> igustin: fakin sit, kad je to?
<jelly> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4456438/how-do-i-correctly-pass-the-string-null-an-employees-proper-surname-to-a-so
<BotaniCar> To sam juce cital :)
<Mmike> http://www.njuskalo.hr/tipkovnica-mis/tipkovnica-kompjuter-oglas-16979640
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kol'ko sad uopce vrijedi R9 290 ? 
<BotaniCar> Ne vidim bas da se prodaje 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pojma
<Mmike> ja sam svoje 2 davno prodao
<Mmike> R9280X, doduse
<BotaniCar> Togaima i sad
<jelly> otišlo 6 ljudi danas iz firme 
<jelly> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2i2hcb
<obruT> jelly: sto fakat ? dobrovoljno ili ?
<jelly> da, i neovisno :-)
<jelly> (as in, nije da se pokupila ekipa i otišla u buntu u svoju firmu)
<obruT> svoju... to bi mi bilo sljedece pitanje ako je odgovor na dobrovoljno negativan
<obruT> trenutno ima dosta posla koji je cak i dobro placen
<jelly> obruT: nego, jel imate vi dnssec na cachevima i autoritativnima
<dodobas> igustin: oce bit janjetine :)
<jelly> obruT: kako je jos jedan kolega otisao u drugi odjel, sad nas dvojica odrzavamo 150 servera svaki :-)
<obruT> jelly: nemam pojma, ne petljam se u dnsove
<Vjetar> rdnardn vDSL
<Vjetar> jelly: ovi tvoji su tek malo manjem kaosu od T-scuma :)
<jelly> Vjetar: ne brini, kolicina kaosa ce se unormaliti tako da svi imaju isto
<Vjetar> jelly: :) To i je tendencija kaotičnih sustava.
<Vjetar> Konačno je stigao vDSL
<Vjetar> ali naravno da je netko nešto spizdio na centrali pa sve ne ide brže od 10/1
<jelly> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 
<jelly>     1 root      20   0 1081652 627436   1728 R 100.0  7.9  34:55.69 systemd
<SilverSpace> .weather Zagreb
<datase> SilverSpace: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 61°F / 16°C; Humidity: 55%; Pressure: 29.95in / 101.4kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: West, 8mph / 13kph; Updated: 10 mins, 0 secs ago | Forecast for Thursday: Partly cloudy; High of 69°F / 20°C; Low of 49°F / 9°C | Forecast for Friday: Partly cloudy; High of 76°F / 24°C; Low of 46°F / 8°C | Forecast for Saturday: Partly cloudy; High of 65°F / 18°C; Low of 42°F / 6°C | (1 more message)
<jelly> 24
<igustin> dodobas: samo za one koji se prime nekih funkcija :P
<igustin> dodobas: vidim li ja tvoju ručicu visoku podignutu? :)
#ubuntu-hr 2016-04-01
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> o jebote otkazali ovaj vikend F1 neko sranje se dogodilo 
<SilverSpace> jutro
<dodobas> igustin: za janjetinu svaki put dizem ruku, za ostalo gotovo nikad :)
<SilverSpace> janjetina je samo za rukovodioce :)
<dodobas> SilverSpace: e hebiga.. ja sam rukopružać ... nikad nisam bio materijal za rukovodioca ... :?
<dodobas> :/
<dodobas> u hebate .. koje sreanje u Bahrainu .. 
<ivoks> pun mi je k ovog thunderbirda
<BotaniCar> ivoks: imas kaj pametnije za predloziti od TB-a ? 
<BotaniCar> ivoks: meni vec toliko ide na jaja da opet razmatram imati 5 webmail tabova (imam vise accounta u njemu)
<ivoks> najradje bi presao na windows i koristio outlook
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Kad niej nesto bolji 
<BotaniCar> A O365 je smece.
<ivoks> cini se da je webmail the way to go
<Mmike> drekmail
<Mmike> meni tb radi ok (manje vise)
<Mmike> the trick is NOT to sync your email locally
<Mmike> mario@BUNTOR ~/.mozilla-thunderbird> du -sh .
<Mmike> 452M    .
<Mmike> jedini bed imam kad na laptopu obrisem/preslozim/izreorganiziram mailove, onda dodjem na desktop, a ovaj jos vidi staro stanje
<Mmike> i nece sycnat
<Mmike> moram ga ugasit, pustit ugasenog jedno 5-6 minuta, i onda kad ga upalim onda posynca sve kak spada
<Mmike> I filtriranje mu je lose, nekad filteri ne rade - srecom vecinu stvari filtriram na serveru sa sievetom
<nicols> jutro!
<BotaniCar> Mmike: lol :) 4,6G	/home/tzemljak/.thunderbird
<vileni_> jutro
<jelly> <sarnold> one of my coworkers filed http://launchpad.net/bugs/820034 nearly five years ago and I don't think he's gotten any traction on it..
<nicols> 2,9G    .thunderbird/
<nicols> jelly: hehehehe
<jelly> 14G     Mail/
<ivoks> jelly: Marc Deslauriers je iz canonicala
<ivoks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-font-family-sources/+bug/820034/comments/4
<ivoks> evo tractiona :)
<ivoks> osjecam se ko da me netko prebio
<BotaniCar> jelly: Mark Shuttleworth (sabdfl) wrote on 2012-02-02: Re: [Bug 820034] We're design driven. If we have to do poo, let's make it an elegant one # kad se Gazdi svidi :D
<dodobas> ne kuzim u cemu je problem ... :) 11G .thunderbird/
<BotaniCar> lol, ivoks :) Nisam ni skuzio kaj si linkao :) 
<ivoks> nego
<ivoks> sad kad sam canonicalu osigurao jedan od vecih poslova, vrijeme je da uzmem bonus i pokupim se :)
<ivoks> tak da cu se isto i maknuti s ovog kanala
<ivoks> jer nova firma ne dozvoljava da imam ikakve veze s ubuntuom
 * jelly gleda na kalendar
<jelly> danas je plaća-dan!
<ivoks> jelly: kalendar? tu sam do 15.
<BotaniCar> Aprililili
<ivoks> ako nisi primijetio, nema ovdje nikoga iz redhata
<ivoks> s razlogom :)
<ivoks> tak da nece ni mene biti
<BotaniCar> ivoks: dodji nam pod aliasom ! 
<jelly> zato ja skicam na #rhel
<ivoks> hoce netko biti konzultant u canonicalu?
<ivoks> vidjeti svijeta
<ivoks> raditi s najvecim firmama na svijetu
<ivoks> piti kavu s najutjecajnijim ljudima u industriji
<ivoks> reci 'fuck you' marku
<ivoks> izvrsno poznavanje linuxa je potrebno, openstack se da nauciti vrlo brzo
<ivoks> i jako je bitna samoodrzivost i zelja za ucenjem
<dodobas> ivoks: to zvuaci kao 99% ICT oglasa na mojposao.hr ... 
<ivoks> samo kaj ovo nije laz
<ivoks> seatlle, portland, abu dabi, san francisco, tokyo, paris, austin, cape town...
<ivoks> samo neki od gradova koji se mogu vidjeti u manje od godinu dana
<jelly> too much pressure! </southpark>
<dodobas> igla ... puffff
 * BotaniCar silna putovanja bas i ne vidi kao prednost, ne ako mislis i dete odgajati 
<ivoks> ali ako neas dijete i zenu...
<ivoks> mozes u avionu upoznati buducu ;)
<ivoks> a dijete mozes imati na svakom kontinentu
<BotaniCar> :) Mornarcino nijedna :)
<ivoks> da ne govorim o neki prednostima:
<ivoks> - priority pass na aerodromima
<ivoks> - nofci za laptop
<ivoks> - mile high club ;)
<SilverSpace> kvaka 22 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbrIDwfbun
<SilverSpace> kvaka 22 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbrIDwfbunc
<datase> YouTube: GW NEJE Wooden Useless Fully Assembled Machine Box Toy - 0:00:44 - 52 views - 0 likes / 0 dislikes
<Mmike> ili se zaposlis k'o software engineer, pa popravljas ono sto konzultanti potrgaju ili ne postave kak spada :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: da, kad sam imao TB slozen da synca sav mail, to je znalo biti komatozno
<Mmike> jos na btrfsu... neupotrebljivo :)
<BotaniCar> https://bits.debian.org/2016/04/publicity-agency.html # lawl
<ivoks> tesla je izbacio novi auto
<ivoks> najruzniji do sad
<ivoks> http://ichef.bbci.co.uk/news/624/cpsprodpb/E22F/production/_89030975_786b1cd7-4527-4342-b8ca-b846a1fa0448.jpg
<jelly> trebao bi imati lazni hladnjak ispred?
<ivoks> da
<jelly> zapravo... najbolje ne klikat nista danas
<ivoks> jelly: pa kad pogledas... ono, karoserija je slozena da ima hladnjak naprijed
<ivoks> mislim, koji k je to naprijed
<ivoks> i onda to ostave zatvoreno
<ivoks> napravi normalni nos onda ako neces staviti resetku
<ivoks> :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: hm, zasto te diskonektalo
<ivoks> http://fossbytes.com/microsoft-buys-canonical-kills-ubuntu-linux-forever/
<ivoks> lame
<SilverSpace> kaj ce hladnjak napred ?
<SilverSpace> kaj bu hladio 
<ivoks> "U Hrvatskoj imamo 3500 katastarskih općina, od njih 220 uopće nema knjige, a 70 posto njih je ažurirano u 19. stoljeću."
<ivoks> al ajmo pricati o seselju
<Mmike> SilverSpace: to je za pive :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> SilverSpace: pa ne treba, ali zasto su onda napravili dizajn kao da ce ga biti
<BotaniCar> jelly: mogu kak od *status dobiti povratnu informaciju zakaj me capnuo ?
<ivoks> *status je od znc-a
<BotaniCar> ivoks: jelly se pitao zakaj me ZNC srusio
<ivoks> pukla veza?
<BotaniCar> on i ja smo na istom zncu
<ivoks> meni je neki dan pukla veza izmedju hetznera i canonicala
<ivoks> e ne znam onda
<ivoks> zakaj ste na istom?
<ivoks> update x-plane \o/
<BotaniCar> Nalazim jellya privlacnim pa sam mu blizu di god mogu :) 
<Mmike> * BotaniCar has quit (Ping timeout: 252 seconds)
<Mmike> Bootnijo te
<BotaniCar> SramGaIStidBilo 
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> ovaj tcom krade paru
<Mmike> stavim bon od 200 kuna
<Mmike> i pise da traje 3 mjeseca
<Mmike> stavio sam ga 6.2
<Mmike> znaci da bi do 6.5 moralo raditi
<Mmike> 6 puta sam se spojio na net, to je 60 kuna, a stanje racuna mi je 0,04 kune
<BotaniCar> Nisi ni u minusu,a  kukas :)
<Mmike> pazi ovo
<Mmike> znaci, posaljem SMS na tajitaj broj i onda mi upale 24h flatrate
<Mmike> kad istenke 24h, ode mi internet, i moram opet poslati poruku da ga mogu koristiti
<Mmike> no, medjutim
<Mmike> danas sam koristio internet , a nisam poslao poruku
<Mmike> i pojelo mi paru, jer je taj internet po urnebesnoj tarifi
<Mmike> i sad me teta na telefon uvjerava da je to tak od uvijek
<BotaniCar> Hehe, kako promucuran nacin da te iscijede :) 
<BotaniCar> Si ih tuzio , u paraleli dok se s tetom raspravljas ? 
<BotaniCar> MRLE ! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGdpKhS9VLA
<datase> YouTube: Svi vi sto mastate o sreci... - 0:01:47 - 13737 views - 48 likes / 3 dislikes
<Mmike> nisam, sad gledam uvijete koristenja
<Mmike> steta sto nemam uvijete koristenja od godinu dana kad sam krenuo s time
<SilverSpace> Mmike: f1 prvi trening
<vileni_> Mmike: koliko je po obicnoj tarifi?
<SilverSpace> Hans-Dietrich Genscher rip
<Mmike> vileni_: 8kn megabajt
<Mmike> vileni_: ili 3kn megabajt
<Mmike> vileni_: nesto pre skupo
<Mmike> SilverSpace: thnx
<hrvojem> ivoks: mislim da je zbog gepeka jer tesle imaju gepek i naprijed, pa nije bas fora da je prozracan :)
<vileni_> Mmike: meni se dogodi da ignoriram bonbon poruke o obnovi racuna pa mi se ne obnovi internet jer nemam para na racunu
<vileni_> i onda ista stvar
<vileni_> Mmike: ali moglo bi biti gore, mogao bi "samo" provjeriti mail dok si u meksiku na vip mobile internet, i potrositi 200mb
<vileni_> za razumnih ~13kkn
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> jbg
<Mmike> ja sam krivo zabrijao
<Mmike> ispricao se tamo i sve to
<Mmike> i dobio 50kn :)
<Mmike> kao 'utjehu' :)
<Mmike> tako da, ++Tmobile :)
<vileni_> lijepo od njih
<vileni_> jesi uzeo onaj 3g mifiwifi?
<SilverSpace> ankon sat vremena tek izasli ferrariji
<ivoks> kenny08: sretan rockas :)
<kenny08> tnx
<Mmike> kenny08: oooo!
<Mmike> vileni_: ne, kaj je to?
<ivoks> Mmike: jel te mirka pozvala na svadbu?
<Mmike> vileni_: uzeo sam sad na njuskalu neki ZTELTE, na ruskom, za 400 kuna :D
<Mmike> ivoks: ja barjaktar! :) A ti?
<ivoks> mladozenja
<ivoks> :D
<Mmike> razbolit cu se :)
<vileni_> joj svadbe
<Mmike> vileni_: ovaj kaj sam uzeo je skroz guba, jedino je na ruskom, tj, eng prijevod je ocajan, pa sad gledam jel' se da rootat nekako :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: koji stream pratis?
<vileni_> Mmike: glavno da je na lte
<Mmike> vileni_: pa ono, bume vidli, al' to bi moglo bit brze nego kaj mi je DSL doma :D
<ivoks> nisam jos nigdje stavio 16.04
<ivoks> ni na svoj stroj
<ivoks> al sad cu staviti jedan produkcijski :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: skay
<SilverSpace> kodi
<Mmike> SilverSpace: koji plugin?
 * Mmike ce 16.04 stavit na laptop tamo negdje u 9tom mjesecu
<SilverSpace> castaway
<vileni_> ja cu vjerojatno odmah staviti
<vileni_> uskoro cu morati micati precise 
<vileni_> X-Clacks-Overhead: GNU Terry Pratchett
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJGqZHQzNRo
<datase> YouTube: Bash comes to Windows - Microsoft BUILD 2016 - 0:03:42 - 21000 views - 134 likes / 48 dislikes
<ivoks> oni to zovu 'bash shell', al...
<ivoks> ono, dobijes cijeli sustav
<ivoks> openssh, emacs, vi
<Mmike> vileni_: ma precise ti jos godinu dana vrijedi :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: mozda ima neki log, nemam pojma.  Nismo na istom znc-u, posebni user i proces svaki, al moj nije puko pa je cudno
<Mmike> bar ne moras svaka 2 dana rebootat sstroj jer novi kelner :)
<SilverSpace> gledam sad bonbon internet istice mi broj a imam jos 100kn na racunu
<jelly> zanimljivo kak reklamiraju bash comes a zapravo linux comes
<vileni_> Mmike: pa to ce sad, za koji dan
<Mmike> vileni_: kaj to?
<vileni_> pa godina dana
<Mmike> :)
<vileni_> za koji dan ljeto, za malo vise bozic, i onda ti precise vise ne apdejt
<BotaniCar> jelly: kuzim
<Mmike> SilverSpace: tko je ovaj wehrlein :)
<Mmike> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pascal_Wehrlein
<SilverSpace> Mmike: tko bi ih vise znao 
<SilverSpace> Stoffel Vandoorne
<SilverSpace> McLaren umjesto alonsa
<Mmike> predobro
<Mmike> mogu platit bon preko interneta
<jelly> vileni_: pa precise je 5 godina
<jelly> aha... fakat 2017
<vileni_> jelly: jel tak da je to za koji dan
<jelly> ne, to je "do tad ko ziv ko mrtav"
<vileni_> zasto mi chromium i firefox ignoriraju /etc/hosts
<Mmike> http://www.njuskalo.hr/mrezna-oprema/hp-msa60-storage-hp-p800-array-controller-sas-cable-oglas-14691746
<Mmike> moj novi storage
<Mmike> nije nit skup
<Mmike> vileni_: kak mislis - ignoriraju?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: too za po doma ? kak je bucan, di si ga smjestio ?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nisam jos :) moram tek ubost :)
<BotaniCar> Ako ne pozuris, ja cu ( zovem )
<vileni_> Mmike: stavi ip i imesajta.com
<vileni_> i kad otvorim u browseru, ne ide tamo
<vileni_> sa curlom dodjem do pravog sajta, kad mu definiram ip i url
<Mmike> vileni_: stavi u /etc/hosts ovo: 127.0.0.1 www.index.hr
<Mmike> i odi na index.hr
<Mmike> tj, www.index.hr
<vileni_> hmda, taj je ok
<vileni_> tj ne radi index kad to stavim
<vileni_> jao
<vileni_> pomaze ako stvarno stavis ip pa url
<vileni_> a ne obrnuto
<ivoks> 900€ zagreb-austin i natrag
<ivoks> nije lose
<Mmike> vileni_: :D
<Mmike> javio mi se intel inzenjering, nudi x230 za 2100 kuna
<ivoks> Welcome to Ubuntu Xenial Xerus (development branch)
<vileni_> Mmike: sta nije x230 losiji?
<vileni_> tipa prima manje rama
<BotaniCar> Mmike/ivoks : s cim/kim letit' do Amsterdama, ima li smisla kupiti kartu 3 mjeseca ranije ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: brijem da ti je avijon najbolji
<Mmike> mosh i helikopterom
<BotaniCar> :* kojnu
<Mmike> al' ono, skuplje je
<ivoks> http://shop.lenovo.com/hr/hr/laptops/thinkpad/x-series/x260/
<Mmike> BotaniCar: vidi easyjet/ryanair i te jeftilene - mozda croatia ima neku akciju
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ne njaj, tko daje najvise mjesta za noge uz najnizu cijenu ? :) 
<Mmike> za amsterdam ti noge nisu bitne, pre kratak je let
<Mmike> vileni_: pa
<Mmike> ne?
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> vileni_: ne, 16 gigi moze unutra
<Mmike> vileni_: moze i 32 ak nadjes 16GB DDR3 plocke :)
<vileni_> Mmike: mislim da toga nema jos u prodaji :)
<Mmike> ja sam se preporodio sa 32gige rama u W520
<Mmike> konacno mogu lokalno juju-deployat sranja
<BotaniCar> Let Croatia Airlinesom je uvijek i svakako 30€ skuplji od svih drugih :)
<ivoks> za toliko je i bolji
<BotaniCar> ivoks: hvala! 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj imas internet preko bonbon?
<BotaniCar> ivoks: nevezano , ti favoriziras audi http://gas2.org/2016/03/28/audi-exec-tesla-motors-did-everything-right/
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ne, tmobile nesto
<SilverSpace> pito jer i na bonbon to mozes napraviti 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ti znas AD
<ivoks> imam win2k3
<ivoks> kak upgrejdati AD schemu na 2003 verziju?
<ivoks> cini se da radi u 2000 modeu
<BotaniCar> Aj cek da ti nadjem KB article, tri klika su to bila, akos e dobro sjecam. 
<BotaniCar> Na https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/322692 su se raspricali o tome, ponudjeno je vise metoda.
<ivoks> you cannot raise the domain functional level because this domain...
<ivoks> wtf
<BotaniCar> Imas neki AD joinan u domenu koji je ispod v2003 ? 
<BotaniCar> **DC
<ivoks> imam jedan unknown - samba4
<ivoks> ok, maknem sambu, pa cu probat opet
<BotaniCar> zna odbijati kad mu je neki od aktivnih domain controllera na Win2k levelu, nisam nikad imao i sambu u gemistu pa ne znam, sretno!
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> i dalje se buni
<ivoks> a maknuo ga ja
<ivoks> evo, imam samo jedan kontroler
<ivoks> i nece
<ivoks> jel ga treba rebootat? :D
<BotaniCar> Znas odgovor :) "ne moze naskoditi" :)
<BotaniCar> Ne da ti ispod greske i popis razloga zasto nece ? 
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> zbog uknown verzije od sambe
<ivoks> a sambe nema na popisu domain controllera
<BotaniCar> I vidi fantomsku sambu koja je sad off ? Rebootaj konja, brze ti je nego mozgat' kak da ga opametis 
<ivoks> al to ce sjebat korisnike
<BotaniCar> Imas cajta da najavis reboot i pricekas ? 
<BotaniCar> Mislim, ni nismo ziher da ce reboot pomoci
<ivoks> dear windows
<ivoks> fuck you
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ako si u prilici, potjeraj dcdiag sad kad si maknuo sambu , i .. mislim da se alat zove "repadmin"
<BotaniCar> dcdiag bi ga mogao prisiliti da razmotri to da samba vise nije online :)
<BotaniCar> O majke im , clearing metadata ( after unpropper DC removal ) https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc816907%28v=ws.10%29.aspx?f=255&MSPPError=-2147217396
<ivoks> to je to
<ivoks> ovaj metadata je trebalo jos
<ivoks> zahvaljujem
<BotaniCar> Nish. Mene je uvijek fasciniralo kako se najgora sranja samostalno pokazu kad netko kome to nije primarni posao obavlja to-nesto. Dam se kladiti da sustav ne bi ni zucnuo da je to radio netko s 4 MS certifikata .. 
<BotaniCar> ne zato kaj zna bolje nego zato jer "fuck you person who works me" 
<ivoks> ok, rejoinao sam sambu
<jelly> BotaniCar: onaj ko radi svaki dan ima internalizirano znanje sto radi uredno a sto nije najpametnije radit iako negdje pise ili bi zdrav razum ocekivao da je supported
<jelly> kak saznati jel ide m.SATA u moj Thinkpad T420s laptop?
<Mmike> jelly: google veli da ide
<jelly> ide, kolega mi posudio jedan da probam
<jelly> kak je to sitno malo, nema ga za vidit
<jelly> onda brijem da ću ostaviti stari unutra i dodat jos 240 :-)
<Mmike> jelly: tak ja imam :)
<Mmike> i jos sam si slozio RAID0 btrfsovski prek 2 particije manje ;) pa imam 100 giga RAID0anih ssjanih
<jelly> dobro to kad si openstek frik koji svako malo dize 20 virtualki 
 * jelly gleda cijene u protisu
<vileni_> ja cu morati isto uzeti jedan od 240
<jelly> glupo pitanje 2: dal ce m.2 radit u mSATA sandybridge laptopu
<jelly> za razliku u cijeni odem u kineski
<jelly> a jok, m.2 fizicki ne stane
<jelly> problem: rijesen
<Mmike> jelly: kaj nisu msata i m.2 nekompatibilni?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: bonbon mi je jeftiniji od tog tvog tcoma
<SilverSpace> bar mislim
<Mmike> SilverSpace: da vidim?
<SilverSpace> f1 drugi trening 
<SilverSpace> https://www.bonbon.hr/ponuda/na-bonove/internet-sim-paketi
<SilverSpace> 4G stikovi su skupi 
<obruT> ovih 5 GB za 45 kuna zvuci onak, poprilicno dobro... adsl s 5 GB prometa je daleko skuplji
<obruT> em moras imat fiksi, em adsl, em promet
<vileni_> ali ovdje je dnevni promet limitiran na 5gb
<vileni_> mislim da je na t-com neograniceni
<obruT> mjesecni
<vileni_> obruT: ima mjesecni za 45kn, ali ovaj dnevni Mmike koristi kad mu treba
<vileni_> samo na tmobile
<obruT> ima, o njemu i pricam
<obruT> mjesecnom, je li...
<obruT> idealno za moje starce ak imaju 4g pokrivenost
<vileni_> i ako ne trose preko 5gb
<obruT> potrose oko 2-3 GB mjesecno prometa
<vileni_> ja bi ovaj dnevni koristio samo
<Mmike> meni ovo za na more
<Mmike> tam potrosim oko 30-40 GB mjesecno
<Mmike> hangoutsi i to, jel :)
<Mmike> pa ak svaki dan ustancam 10 kuna to je 310 kuna
<Mmike> a za po gradu kad mi treba upalim
<vileni_> a kad pogledas, 300kn za mobilni flat
<vileni_> :D
<vileni_> nije to lose
<Mmike> vileni_: pa to, da, odlicno je
<Mmike> moram sam slozit neki drek da mi auto-enejbla kad mi istekne 24h
<vileni_> Mmike: da koristis mikrotik mogao bi vjerojatno skriptirati :)
<Mmike> vileni_: koji mikrotik?
<vileni_> Mmike: ja sam 751 sa 3g stickom koristio
<vileni_> a mislim da se kod njega moze skriptirati slanje sms-a
<Mmike> ma da, al'
<Mmike> to je cumbersome za imat
<Mmike> moram ustekat stick
<Mmike> nece radit na bateriju
<Mmike> i tak
<vileni_> Mmike: pa za na more je ok
<Mmike> je, da
<Mmike> al' 
<Mmike> :)D
<SilverSpace> joj moram sad kod doktorice odnjeti nalaze
<SilverSpace> a tak mi se me ide
<Mmike> s ovim je guba sto mogu otic na drugu stranu otoka ,bit tamo cijeli dan, i raditi
<vileni_> Mmike: ovaj ti moze i na punjac http://routerboard.com/RBmAP2n
<vileni_> tj ne
<vileni_> ima neki drugi koji se sa microusb napaja
<vileni_> ovaj http://routerboard.com/RBmAPL-2nD
<SilverSpace> ja tplink omaj mali koristim za to 
<Mmike> "Some peopple thinks that marihuana is the 'door opener' to harder drugs. After having 3 strong coffees and feeling like 'no-effect yet' I would point caffeine as the cause of switching to trying harder stuff." 
<SilverSpace> tak da se nas vise moze ukopcat
<SilverSpace> odoh
<Mmike> vileni_: de je baterija?
<vileni_> Mmike: to valjda imas eksterno, za mobitel? :)
<vileni_> ako nemas, http://www.amazon.co.uk/Compact-20000mAh-Portable-Anker-PowerCore/dp/B00VJSGT2A/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1459523692&sr=8-2&keywords=anker
<vileni_> mi smo lemili sa sa takvom
<Mmike> vileni_: ja sam ovo uzeo: http://www.ztedevice.com/product/6712c639-c861-412b-8f4d-db6836995e3d.html
<jelly> nabava.net ima clippyja na stranici, za pomoć
<jelly> Mmike: izgleda da jesu
<Mmike> pjebemti
<Mmike> 1.5.2016te je petak
<Mmike> erm ,nedjelja
<Mmike> bozic pada u nedjelju
<Mmike> 1.1.2017 je - nedjelja! :D
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ovi su opet dosadno brzi
<vileni_> Mmike: losa godina za spajanje vikenda
<ivoks> idem doma
<Mmike> ivoks: bogme, idem i ja! :)
<Mmike> jebem ti DST i sastanke petkom u pol 7
<Mmike> i menadzera iz arizone koji nema DST :)
<dodobas> oho... McHonda ... vrlo zanimljivo FP2 - Gumbek 3rd
<dodobas> s 0.3s boljim vremenom od proslogodisnjeg Pole position kruga
<vileni_> 0.3s moze biti atmosferski uvjeti :)
<DomaMuffin> Mmike miklec, ti si rek'o da imas TB koji ne synca lokalno nish? Imas neki preveliki mailbox ? kak ti se vlece to na DSL-u ili na moru kad ti je telefon AP ? 
<DomaMuffin> koliko me gadno moze zeznut' "aptitude purge '~c'" ? ( aptitude search '~c' > http://jebo.me/pas/2b ) brijem da nish od tog ne trosim
#ubuntu-hr 2016-04-02
<BotaniCar_> hapl !
<Mmike> BotaniCar_, nist se ne vlece, radi izvrsno
<Mmike> mario@arbun:~/Maildir$ du -sh .
<Mmike> 5.3G    .
<Mmike> 60% toga su mailingliste razne
<SilverSpace> Mmike: gledas
<SilverSpace> :)
<Vlado9A> dobar dan
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ne
<Mmike> SilverSpace, na cem ti to na kodiju gledas?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, SilverSpace SilverSpace 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa napisao sam ti jucer
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nisam vidio :/
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/c2sTLj
<SilverSpace> ima sporta hrpu 
<SilverSpace> i sky linkova 
<SilverSpace> vettel i raikonen na vrhu danas
<Mmike> SilverSpace, imas neki VPN koji koristis?
<SilverSpace> ne
<SilverSpace> nigdje ne mogu naci hr arene 
<SilverSpace> a bas mi fali prasicko
<Mmike> ja ih imam na onom natko jompac ovo ono
<Mmike> al' nemrem skuzit kak se updateira to
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> pa i to je natko
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> ajmo vidit
<SilverSpace> http://www.cubot.net/smartphones/h2/
<SilverSpace> da to je natko 
<SilverSpace> to je njegov repozitorij 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj taj phone moze 3 sim kartice uturit?
<SilverSpace> ovaj cubot je fakat dobar
<SilverSpace> ne dvije
<SilverSpace> ili jednu i jos sd
<SilverSpace> bozes birati 
<SilverSpace> slika ti je samo primjer mogucnosti
<SilverSpace> 150$
<SilverSpace> hm 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, koji stream uzmes
<Mmike> ja ih pol proso, ne rade
<Mmike> ili kaze 'error neki' ili ne kaze nist
<SilverSpace> liv tv
<SilverSpace> ovaj drugi radi
<jelly> http://www.uzivotelevizija.net/index.php/arena-sport-2 DECEPTIVE SITE AHEAD
<jelly> lol, Chrome :-)
<SilverSpace> jelly: danas je na arena 1
<SilverSpace> f1
<jelly> ah
<jelly> sta mi to vredi kad ne mogu ni otvorit stranicu
<jelly> Mmike: 2 sim-a ti nisu dosta?
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/krvavi-selfie-jeremyja-clarksona-bivsi-voditelj-top-geara-zapanjujucom-fotkom-zabrinuo-mnoge---ovo-je-bilo-nesto-najopasnije-sto-sam-napravio-/1553742/
<Mmike> jelly, ne, 2 mi trebaju :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, skinuio sam s natka 'croatia on demand'
<Mmike> tamo sam nasao skysport f1
<Mmike> doduse, nije HD
<Mmike> al' ok se vidi/cuje
<Mmike> SilverSpace, sve je to drek :) onaj link od prije vise ne radi
<Mmike> a i brijem da je kodi 16 opako potrgan
<SilverSpace> bezveze ove kvalifikacije
<SilverSpace> fakat su zajebali skroz
<SilverSpace> pet minuta jos a ovi slabiji u boxu 
<SilverSpace> ovi jaci isto 
<SilverSpace> mm
<SilverSpace> Mmike: u castaway ih imas kaj rade
<Mmike> SilverSpace, niti jedan mi ne radi
<Mmike> sve sam ih prosao
<Mmike> al' brijem da ih pola ne radi zato kaj kodi sere
<Mmike> koji verziju kodija ti imas SilverSpace 
<Mmike> ?
<SilverSpace> 16
<Mmike> i ja, 16.0
<SilverSpace> android
<Mmike> za 50% linkova mi se nist ne napise
<Mmike> za ove druge napise 'opening stream'
<Mmike> i onda nakon toga veli error
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> ima tamo i arena1
<Mmike> al' je tam neki hokej :)
<SilverSpace> evo prvog otvorio i radi 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: je ali srpska
<SilverSpace> arene hr nema
<SilverSpace> castaway i na live sport rade linkovi 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, meni nit jedan
<Mmike> doduse, ne rade nit od drugih sportova bas
<Mmike> tu i tamo neki radi
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj rtl njemacki nigdje nemas
<SilverSpace> je njemacki ali mi je slika tam ok
<Mmike> nisam nasao taj
<SilverSpace> evo naso i 720 u kodi 
<Mmike> kol'ko dugo treba octu da pocne otapat?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, di, koji?
<SilverSpace> samo kaj steka 
<Mmike> kak se zove stream?
<SilverSpace> i kaj sad tri minute prije kraja gotovo
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> ne kuzim zakaj su ferrariji odustali
<Mmike> jos prije
<SilverSpace> stede gume
<SilverSpace> Mmike: koja slika u navix
<SilverSpace> srednja ikona u drugom redu i pod Operation Robocop
<SilverSpace> hocu brzi internet
<SilverSpace> hm
<SilverSpace> mogo bi probati preko bonbon
<SilverSpace> Mmike: 1080 u navi 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, da, al' - kooji strim, ima ih milijarda
<nvucinic> vecer, jel ovo ubuntu-hr ?
<obruT> nije :P
<DomaMuffin> www. majmun. si  ahahahaha
<nvucinic> obruT: poslali su me Mmike i budz0r  :) 
<Mmike> nvucinic, o :)
<api984> vecer
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kol'ko ti ono placas svoj bonkec-bonkec?
<obruT> nvucinic: kak je bilo na skupstini ? :)
<obruT> Mmikea necu pitat jer umjesto da ide na skupstinu visi kod kineza :)
<Mmike> obruT, sta si finoga jeo tamo?
<Mmike> ja sam uboo szec... sencz... 
<Mmike> sečuan!
<Mmike> mnogo dobar bio cak i bez rize
<obruT> Mmike: neki tofu na ljuti nacin
<obruT> a na stolu je bilo tri vrste pacetine i jos nesto piletine i teletine na raznorazne nacine
<Mmike> fino :)
<Mmike> reprimanded
<Mmike> nisam znao tu rijec prije
<Mmike> "rebuke (someone), especially officially."
<Mmike> rebuke?
<nvucinic> obruT: bilo je prozračno :) 
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> Mmike: uzmem bonbon 160 
<SilverSpace> 10kn dnevno za 5G
<SilverSpace> ili 45kn 5G mjesecno 
<SilverSpace> kako kad mi zatreba
<SilverSpace> Mmike: https://youtu.be/h7UDJr75H6g
<datase> YouTube: OPERATION ROBOCOP REBORN on KODI - 0:05:17 - 177 views - 0 likes / 2 dislikes
<SilverSpace> od 2:35
#ubuntu-hr 2016-04-03
<BotaniCar__> "We guarantee fast service, no matter how long it takes us"
<Mmike> oci mi ne rade suze
<BotaniCar__> lele
<vileni_> i motogp danas?
<Vlado9A> dobar dan
<tonil> jelly, Mmike https://i.4cdn.org/g/1459284781440.png
<tonil> :>
<tonil> aloo ljudiiii
<tonil> sto je ovo?
<tonil> niđe žive duše
<tonil> a radnim danim irc aktivan
<tonil> cccc
<obruT> pa nes valjda ircat u slobodno vrijeme :)
<tonil> :p
<jelly> tonil: sto je to?
<tonil> jelly, http://www.bug.hr/forum/topic/vijesti-by-forumasi/microsoftov-zaposlenik-se-zali-microsoft/237926.aspx
<Mmike> tonil, vidio
<Mmike> tonil, nisam siguran dal' je to fake ili ne :)
<tonil> al je  uvjerljivo iako moze biti jos jedna spacka ekipe sa 4chana
<tonil> :)
<tonil> da li netko zna zasto html player radi 4 fps u full screen modu na siteovima :/ youtube i ostalih
<jelly> opce mi se ne da citat
<jelly> firma da ima nezadovoljnih zaposlenika?  Big fucking news
<tonil> jelly, nije to vijest nego kako je menađžment dizajnirao UI u powerpointu :p
<jelly> tldr
<vileni_> koji lud kraj motogp utrke
<SilverSpace> psm nisam gledao utrku 
<SilverSpace> vileni_: uh i to prepustio 
<SilverSpace> 00:00 repriza
<SilverSpace> hehe
<SilverSpace> https://www.facebook.com/Vinarija-Kostanjevec-717702311697815/info/?tab=page_info
<SilverSpace> vino odlicno
<SilverSpace> 2015, bronca, cabernet sauvignon
<SilverSpace> Mmike: imam jednu butrlju 
#ubuntu-hr 2017-03-27
<Vlado9A> Dobro jutro! ;)
<ivoks> kakvo jutro
<ivoks> vec je 12:57
<vileni_> jutro
<jelly> zijevtro
<SilverSpace> jutr
<Vlado9A> lol
<dodobas> burro
<BotaniCar> Jutro
<ivoks> 'vecer
<Mmike> SilverSpace: nisam
<Mmike> SilverSpace: bio u londonu, vratio se jucer popodne, jbg
<Mmike> jel' se isplati skidat?
<vileni_> ako mislis na f1, ne
<Mmike> znaci, jedini super moment je kad je Vettel izasao ispred hamlitona?
<Mmike> iako, ti si dezurno gundjalo za F1, motori te pokvarili skroz :)
<vileni_> to je super moment?
<vileni_> :D
<vileni_> bio sam kod frenda koji je F1 fan
<vileni_> gledao sam dio utrke
<vileni_> iako sam se prerano probudio bio sam open minded
<vileni_> i obojica smo zakljucili da je to jad i bijeda u odnosu na motoGP ako trazis zanimljive utrke
<vileni_> i onda sam si kupio videopass za motogp, da uzivam u live prijenosu u hd, i isplatio se vec na prvoj utrci
<Mmike> ne znam
<Mmike> nisam dugo gledao motore
<Mmike> al' ak se netko spektakularno ne razleti, meni to dosadno
<vileni_> bolje gledati borbu za 15 i 16to mjesto veci dio prijenosa jer je to jedino gdje se nesto dogadja?
<vileni_> ili pola utrke kako 8 potencijalnih prvaka se bore za prvo mjesto, te ostatak utrke gdje 3 vrhunska vozaca voze unutar 2 sekunde?
<vileni_> za prvo mjesto, ne 15to
<vileni_> isto tako smo pricali o super utrkama u f1, i na kraju je ispalo da su sve bile u proslom stoljecu
<vileni_> takodjer barem nema umjetne drame o gumama, jer oni biraju koja im je najbolja, i kad mijenjaju gumu stavljaju koja im je najbolja, a ne da moraju imati drukciju jer pravila tako kazu
<vileni_> e da, i gume im se vise dime, i to ne na kocenju
<vileni_> vise driftaju oni na 2 kotaca nego formule
<dodobas> nascar :)
<Mmike> zakaj bi formula driftala? :D
<Mmike> iako, da, meni je FormulaE preodlicna za gledati
<Mmike> malo je celavo jer se nist ne cuje :)
<Mmike> kad bi prestalo puhati vani bi bilo pre pre jebeno :)
<vileni_> Mmike: zato jer vozila sa 1000ks ne mogu drzati ravnu putanju bez elektronike
<vileni_> prije su itekako znali koristiti oversteer za korekciju putanje u zavoju
<Mmike> da, kad su mislili da je aerodinamika nebitna
<Mmike> tamo, 65te
<Mmike> i 72ge
<Mmike> :)
<vileni_> u 90ima
<Mmike> ima i 78me :)
<Mmike> jesu ,na kisi, i kad netko sjebe
<Mmike> pretjecanja k'o sto su Lauda i Piquet radili danas vise ne radis jer - auti su drugaciji
<Mmike> uz to, ekipa zaboravlja da je F1 natjecanje konstruktora, a ne vozaca
<vileni_> jer ih elektronika vozi
<Mmike> samo kaj netko te aute mora raditi :)
<vileni_> F1 je izdrkavanje tehnologije naustrb vozaca
<Mmike> vileni_: bezpredmetno je s tobom pricati o tome jer upetas :)
<Mmike> F1 je uvijek bilo izdrkavanje tehnologije, to je svrha
<Mmike> samo kaj 1955te nije bilo kompjutera
<Mmike> danas ih ima
<Mmike> btw, nema ih u autu :)
<vileni_> pa u 90ima ih je bilo
<vileni_> i kompjutera
<vileni_> i dobrih voznji
<vileni_> i dobrih vozaca
<vileni_> i pravila nisu bila idiotski pokusaji da se ucini utrka zanimljivom
<vileni_> objasni mi pravilo o gumama sa icime slicnim logici?
<dodobas> i poznata slika Schumachera koji baca elektorniku u kontejner ...
<dodobas> sljedece sezone mu nitko nije mogao nista
<vileni_> pa imali su elektroniku kroz cijele 90te valjda
<vileni_> imali su schumahera koji mijenja 3 seta guma (istih, jer ga ne jebu idiotska pravila), i pobjedjuje ljude koji su samo jednom ulazili u box
<dodobas> vileni_: a da ... da vidis sto rade u Nascaru ... uvode 'simulrane cautione' kako bi zgusnuli aute i napravili trku zanimljivijom :)
<vileni_> dodobas: nascar mi je too much :)
<vileni_> ako gledam nesto na 4 kotaca to je btcc
<dodobas> ja sam ga tu i tamo znao pogledati
<hbogner> vileni_, jel ti se desava da iskoristis sav AWS EBD Max. bandwidth na instanci? 
<hbogner> tj d aje bw manji od onog specificiranog za tu instancu
<vileni_> hbogner: nemam jos takvih instanci, ili nisam primjetio
<hbogner> meni m4.large uzme 450, ali m4.xlarge je specificiran ana 750 ali ja dobijem max 500
<vileni_> hbogner: a kako mjeris?
<hbogner> vileni: dstat, vnstat
<hbogner> jer imam promet između dva stroja koji s elimitira na te vrijednosti
<hbogner> sad gledam http://docs.aws.amazon.com/AWSEC2/latest/UserGuide/EBSOptimized.html
<hbogner> testiram i m4.2xlarge i umjesto 1000 je taman negdje oko 750
<hbogner> a vidim i na cloudwatch taj mrezni promet
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nemas bas nesto za vidjeti u f1 bit ce jos manje utrkivanja tj pretjecanja
<SilverSpace> vileni_: motoGP je bio ok steta kaj je Zarko pao :)
<vileni_> SilverSpace: a malo je nadobudno krenuo s obzirom na stazu, ali bilo je zanimljivo 
<vileni_> pozitivno je sto se rossi jos neda, 3. mjesto u prvoj utrci
<SilverSpace> Rossi je jos uvijek opasan na pravom motoru 
<SilverSpace> zabrinjava me Hondin zaostatak 
<SilverSpace> evo gledam zadnjih pet krugova
<jelly> faktoid: >20% ukupnog mreznog prometa providea odlazi na fejs
<jelly> faktoid: promet ka fejsu opada između 11 i 13 sati, za ručak, za razliku od ostalog mrežnog prometa
<sillyslux> da, a 80% spada na ilegalni bittorrent
<sillyslux> i netflix
<sillyslux> netflix i bittorrent su krivi ako se u buducnost auta sudaru
<Mmike> jelly, aj sad vidi pornhub i te ;)
<sillyslux> pornografiju niko ne koristi
<vileni_> Mmike: pita vlasta zasto imas tako zloceste prijatelje na fb
<Mmike> vileni_, reci joj da su vecina zagorci :D
<vileni_> haha :)
<jelly> Mmike: oni nam ne daju tak lijepe statistike
<sillyslux> http://www.endlessrunway-project.eu/
<sillyslux> malo kasno sad za zagreb
<sillyslux> http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-39284294
<Mmike> jelly, pa kaj nemres neki SELECT odrat?
<jelly> Mmike: statistike su od fejsa, ne nase
<sillyslux> Starting April 24th, you’ll be able to buy a 16GB module for $44 or a 32GB module  for $77.
<sillyslux> https://liliputing.com/2017/03/intels-speedy-optane-storage-coming-consumer-pcs-next-month-small-affordable-doses.html
#ubuntu-hr 2017-03-28
<dodobas> burro
<SilverSpace> jutr
<dodobas> jel konzumira tko sadrzaj s dzone.com ?
<ivoks> ne vjerujem da je vec 4pm
<ivoks> a tak sam nabrijan za rad :)
<ivoks> let na istok je zlo - dan ti prodje u roku keks, a oci ti ostaju otvorene do dugo u noc
<dodobas> meni nikad nije bio problem na istok, u minus ... na zapad u plus ... nekoliko dana sam za nista
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> tak je i meni
<ivoks> na zapad kad letim ne dodjem k sebi sve do cetvrtka/petka
<ivoks> i onda moram natrag
<Mmike> meni na zapad uvijek lakse bilo ic
<Mmike> dan mi se produzi za par sati, al' nije kardinalno
<Mmike> al' kad se nazad vracam, izgubim cijeli dan, sletim obicno u 6-7-8-9 ujutro, a meni je, tipa, ponoc :)
<Mmike> i onda se moram boriti cijeli dan da ostanem budan, jer ak zaspim, ajbok sve :)
<ivoks> al to je samo prvi
<ivoks> dan
<Vlado9A> Žur, bon žur! ;)
<Mmike> ivoks, pa da, taj dan, kad dodjem nazad, moram ostat budan. I onda je dalje lako - recimo, zaspim oko 21, dignem se oko 5 ujutro. Slijedeci dan idem spavat normalno - malo sam cudan predvecer, al' vec dan nakon sam super
<Mmike> a kad idem tamo sveg tog nemam
<Mmike> doduse, nakon 12 sati u avionu do losanhelesa je puno sjebatije nego 8 sati u avionu do njujorka ;)
<Mmike> a u 5tom mjesecu idem u cile ;) Letim od Madrida do Santiaga ;)
<Mmike> to ce bit picvajz
<jelly> Mmike: jel vam bar firma plati biznis klasu
<SilverSpace> joj
<Mmike> jelly, plati plati :) i drveni kovceg isto :)
<Mmike> ja sam sad trazio premium economy i rekao da cu sam platit razliku
<Mmike> pa cemo vidit :)
<jelly> ne kuzim jel sarkazam ili nije
<Mmike> ma ne plati
<Mmike> bile su neke price da ako ti let traje dulje od 6 sati da imas pravo na biznis klasu
<Mmike> al' drek
<jelly> onda nek zaposljavaju kratke, sitne ljude koji stanu u economy
<Mmike> To bi trebalo bit pitanje za slijedecu firmu koja veli 'prepare to fly across the globe 1-2 times a year' - moze, al' dal dajete biznis klasu za letove preko 5 sati? :)
<Mmike> Zagreb->Frankfurt biznis klasa nema nikakvog smisla :)
<Mmike> London->HongKong itekako ima :)
<jelly> do frankfurta tri puta vremena vise potrosis na plesu nego na letu
<Mmike> jelly, pa, na starom ajrodromu ja sam redovno dolazio 30-40 minuta prije leta
<Mmike> pogotovo ak imam prtljagu za gore samo
<Mmike> sto redovno imam
<Mmike> fakat nema potrebe doc prije
<Mmike> osim kad te ne sjebe pa upadnes u guzvu pa cekas pol sata samo da ti pasos pogleadju :D
<jelly> Mmike: kak, onih 2-3 puta kad sam letio bi potrosio bar sat i po-dva
<Mmike> pa na kaj?
<Mmike> ak je let u 11, dodjes na aerodrom u 10:15
<Mmike> checkin si napravio doma
<Mmike> dodjes do pretresa, to traje 5-6 minuta, policija/pasosi, 5-6 minuta, imas pol minute hoda kroz djutic do gejta
<Mmike> i onda tamo pol sata cekas
<Mmike> jedes preskupi tost
<Mmike> ili kaj vec
<obrut> Mmike: iz Madrida drito u Santiago ?
<Mmike> obrut, drito
<Mmike> kolega leti s majorce, drugi iiz poljske od nekud - s poljakom se nalazim u minhenu, s maljorcaninom u madridu
<obrut> mi kad smo isli u Boliviju, presjedali smo u Sao Paolu, popusili tamo avion, 11h bili na aerodromu, pojeo sam tamo najskuplji pomfrit :P
<Mmike> hahaha ;)
<Mmike> da, meni svi ovi kod nas nude zag->fra->saopaolo/buenosaires->santiago
<Mmike> al' ovo prek madrida je bolje jer je u komadu let
<Mmike> s tim da nemrem checkin prtljage napravit u zagrebu
<Mmike> moram u madridu otic po torbu i opet ju gurnut
<Mmike> plus, ne dobijem milje jer LATAM/Iberia nisu u star allianceu
<Mmike> al' tko ga jebe ;)
<Mmike> obrut, s tim da cu vjerojatno ostati jos 4-5 dana u cileu i otic u patagoniu! :)
<obrut> to je super, treba to dolje proci... samo nepromocivu jaknu i toplu odjecu :)
<obrut> kisobran nemoj nosit :)
<obrut> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMDds4WsrSo :)
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Wenger Patagonian Expedition Race 2011 - Day 1: Facing strong winds :: Duration: 01:41 :: Views: 1,277 uploaded by World of Freesports :: 5 likes :: 0 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<obrut> iako, pokusavam naci domaci video od ekipe koja je isla biciklima :)
<Mmike> ovi zele ic biciklima
<Mmike> ili iznajmit motore
<Mmike> reko, kaj je vama ;)
<ivoks> Mmike: mozda bude biznis
<ivoks> al samo za direktore :)
<Mmike> pa s obzirom da sad nije nit za direktore (koliko ja znam, bar), onda se nemam nit ja kaj bunit
<Mmike> al' u kurcu je, salju te na drugi kraj svijeta da radis 
<Mmike> a u avionu umres
<Mmike> ono, k'o da po kazni ides tamo :D
<Mmike> sad, ok, meni je relativno blizu sve, pogotovo kad se u europu leti
<obrut> dodobas: ja povremeno navratim na dzone, ne citam redovito, tu i tamo
<Mmike> al' gle ovog trenta jadnog, lik iz australije mora doc - bilokud :)
<Mmike> obrut, ja htio ic na uskrsnje otoke al' su rekli cileancij da je patagonija puno bolji izbor
<Mmike> pa letimo iz santiaga do 
<Mmike> porto nesto
<Mmike> Punta Arenas!
<dodobas> obrut: mora biti nesto vezano za Javu :)
<obrut> dodobas: pa uglavnom stvari vezane uz javu, da :)
<Mmike> dodobas, kacmo rebarca, cemo sjutra?
<jelly> pazi spama https://apps.adriaticmedia.hr/newsletter/tena/men/tena_newsletter_4.jpg
<SilverSpace> https://github.com/oguzhaninan/Stacer/releases
<SilverSpace> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/stacer-system-cleaning-app.jpg
<Mmike> SilverSpace: na kojem si ubuntuu ti sad?
<vileni_> jel ima tko slucaj da mu mysql server *ne* leaka memoriju?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: 16.10
<Mmike> vileni_: najcesce ne leaka, osim ak nisi na neki cudni bug naletio
<jelly> Mmike: jesmo testirali E5-2690 v4 
<Mmike> ja se sjecam 2put samo da sam imao bed s time
<Mmike> jelly: nop, samo v4
<Mmike> erm, samo v3
<Mmike> SilverSpace: i, radi ok
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> mene tak strah na xenial prec :)
<Mmike> stari laptop koji slabo koristim sam upgadeirao i sve se raspalo :)
<jelly> Mmike: izvrsno.
<Mmike> jelly: izvrsno indeed :)
<Mmike> \thnx! :)
<jelly> 14core, 2socket
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da nemam nekih problema 
<Mmike> jelly: to mu dodje 56 za HTjem, right?
<jelly> 56 zapisa u /proc/cpuinfo da
<Mmike> gut
<Mmike> jebomepasni rezultate pa cu da ih uturim
<jelly> moram trazit od grml.org live cdovaca da dodaju povray u defaultni image
<jelly> da ga ne moram svaki put apt-getat
<vileni_> jel ima tko dlink switch sa sfp-ovima
<Mmike> vileni_: jok. samo mikrotika :)
<SilverSpace> kaj je sfp
<obrut> vileni_: nope, mikrotik i allied telesys
<obrut> SilverSpace: to je mali transceivercic koji omogucuje da mrezne uredjaje (switch, router, stavec) mozes spojit razlicitim medijima za prijenos podataka (bakar, optika)
<vileni_> u principu frendu su zaboravili reci da ce ormare spajati optikom, ima dlinka
<vileni_> koji ima utore za sfp
<vileni_> ali dlinkovi nisu dostupni 2 tjedna
<vileni_> pa sam mu rekao neka uzme mikrotikove
<vileni_> wee, apdejtao se eject
<Mmike> jelly: jesi ga?
<Mmike> demit
<Mmike> jesiga? :)
<Mmike> http://estadiocroata.cl/
<Mmike> vidju sta imaju u ciletu :D
<jelly> Mmike: nisam, nemam mrezu slozenu jos...
<Mmike> jelly: pa ne treba ti mreza za povray, damnit :)
<ivoks> Mmike: https://budgie-remix.org/
<ivoks> to bi se tebi moglo svidjeti :)
<Mmike> kaieto?
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> ima apps meni, zanimljivo :)
<jelly> Mmike: treba mi, za instalirat povray!
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> makes sense :)
<ivoks> Mmike: na ovo bi i ja mogao preci :)
<ivoks> oh lol ubuntu
<ivoks> sad mi je samo iskocio notification 'netko na mrezi dijeli printer sa svima, sada mozete printati'
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> Mmike: ha, u 17.04 network manager moze spojiti vise VPN-a odjednom
<Mmike> ivoks, da, od nedavno
<Mmike> i dalje je NM govno nad govnima i necu ga koristiti za vpn
<Mmike> naime, pol opcija za VPN ne radi :)
<Mmike> ok, nije pol, al' neke ne rade
<Mmike> tj, openvpn ispod je promijenjen a nitko nije popravio NM
<Mmike> ja cu ostati vjeran MATEu, radi odlicno
<Mmike> osim bluetoothat :(
<Mmike> zalosno je da je BT tak potrgan 
<Mmike> error: Daemon failed to setup shared mounts base: permission denied.
<Mmike> Does security.nesting need to be turned on?
<Mmike> srca strganog
<jelly> british telecom?
<jelly> ivoks: ak jos dodaju automatski restart vpn-a, mozda ce mi biti i koristan
<jelly> woohoo, novi smartarray imaju HBA mode, direktan pristup diskovima, nista raid nista bakraci
<sillyslux> https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/60rzjn/my_cat_was_fooled_by_xfce/?id=12117
<datase> /r/linux :: My cat was fooled by XFCE :: 2168 points (93%) :: 63 comments :: Posted 6d ago by merrytimes :: https://i.redd.it/d20arj1sbvmy.jpg (i.redd.it)
<Mmike> jelly, bluetooth
<Mmike> jelly, kak' mislis automacki?
<Mmike> meni je networkmanager ok samo zbog wirelessa
<Mmike> lakse je klik-klik tamo nego se prtljat
<jelly> pa da restarta vpn kad (inevitably) padne
<jelly> also, kad sam na cudnoj mrezi, da mi da pristup internetu samo i iskljucivo ako je vpn running
<Mmike> pa to si sam slozi
<Mmike> ja imam poseban VPN za to
<Mmike> i sve je turano kroz njega
<jelly> pa da, zasto bi si morao sam slagati
<Mmike> i jos imam u /etc/acpi/nekud da kad suspendam laptop da mi se prvo zaustavi vpn
<Mmike> i kad ga odsuspendam da se vpn vrati nazad
<jelly> Mmike: di je onaj stari povray txt
<Mmike> i to ce mi sve prestati raditi na xenialu jer systemd sve razjebe
<jelly> nest mi je tu presporo, 32 sekunde
<Mmike> jelly, http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/povraying.html to?
<jelly> da
<Mmike> to je najbrze do sad :)
<jelly> aha, krivo sam zapamtio
<jelly> ok
<jelly> jos cemo probat ugasit power clamping
<jelly> Mmike: http://jebo.me/pas/3 defaultne postavke za power, proliant DL360 Gen9, 2x E5-2690 v4 @2.60GHz
<jelly> ryzen je najbolji single-socket za sad, nice
<jelly> kad bi radio u NUMA konfi sa dva socketa, za tu cijenu bi bio super izbor za servercic
<jelly> al ok, i ovako ce sluziti kao pritisak na intel ;-)
<Mmike> jelly, navodno ima, samo kaj ja nisam dosao do takvog nigdje
<Mmike> jelly, aj uname -a oderi i cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Mmike> modelname mi je samo interesantan
<Mmike> pa i to jebnomepasni
<jelly> "E5-2690 v4" je jednoznacan model name, malo mi je tlaka iz virtualne konzole pejstat na virtualni usb :-)
<jelly> uname -a ce biti...
<jelly> ha, sa uncapped powerom je bitno sporije :-)
<jelly> ok, ipak nije, to je samo prvi put
<jelly> Mmike: http://jebo.me/pas/8 uname na dnu (isti ko prosli put)
<jelly> ovo je uncapped power, HT i dalje enabled
<jelly> dida!
<Mmike> cek, to si u VMu tjerao?
<jelly> ne, na fizickom stroju
<Mmike> ack
<Mmike> vidim sad, slijep sam, sorry :)
<Mmike> budem to malo kasnije uturio, dete oce vozit tuxa :)
<jelly> stroj fizicki, ali cd, usb stick i konzola virtualna :-\
<jelly> <Orbstheorem> Linux Triglav-1v3 4.9.0-2-amd64 #1 SMP Debian 4.9.13-1 (2017-02-27) x86_64 GNU/Linux
<jelly> <jelly> nice hostname.
<jelly> Mmike: "modprobe pcc-cpufreq" skine 0.8s sa HT http://jebo.me/pas/9, i oko sekunde za no-HT http://jebo.me/pas/2, ali manje nego kad se makne power cap
<jelly> Mmike: tak da... pisi 31.0s
<Mmike> jelly, kol'ko je to CPUjeva/jezgri?
<Mmike> 2x16?
<jelly> 14core, 2socket
<jelly> http://ark.intel.com/products/91770/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5-2690-v4-35M-Cache-2_60-GHz
<Mmike> jelly, erm, velis gore 31s, a pise 28s
<Mmike> Trace Time:       0 hours  0 minutes 28 seconds (28.570 seconds) 
<Mmike> taj broj biljezim
<Mmike> jer to je cisto renderiranje, 'photon time' i te okolo stvari ne biljezim
<Mmike> moram se sjetit zakaj ne :)
<Mmike> mislmi da zato kaj to ide single threaded i onda sporiji procesori puno vise pate tu
<Mmike> ersistence of Vision(tm) Ray Tracer Version 3.7.1-alpha.8789352.unofficial (g++  
<Mmike>  4.8 @ x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu)
<Mmike> jelly, ^^ to je debianov, ili?
<jelly> Mmike: pojma nemam, to si ti buildao
<Mmike> waaaaaaaaat :)
<Mmike> sjecam se sad, to je staticki onaj, right?
<jelly> da
<Mmike> jelly, doji debian je to, koji lekler?
<Mmike> kelner?
<jelly> [19:46] <jelly> Mmike: http://jebo.me/pas/8 uname na dnu (isti ko prosli put)
<jelly> nije debian, nego snapshot od debian-testing-based grml.org iz cca 11-12. mjeseca
<jelly> live cd.
 * Mmike si mora nove oci pribavit
<Mmike> ili mozak
<Mmike> jelly, etoga
<jelly> Mmike: a nisi stavio no-HT 28.080s ?
<jelly> ne ček, to je HT
<Mmike> yup
<jelly>   Trace Time:       0 hours  0 minutes 32 seconds (32.542 seconds)  
<jelly>               using 28 thread(s) with 861.760 CPU-seconds total  
<Mmike>   Trace Time:       0 hours  0 minutes 28 seconds (28.080 seconds)  
<Mmike>               using 56 thread(s) with 1435.096 CPU-seconds total  
<jelly> dakle i bez HT-a šiša ostatak
<Mmike> di ti je taj noHT?
<jelly> <jelly> Mmike: "modprobe pcc-cpufreq" skine 0.8s sa HT http://jebo.me/pas/9, i oko sekunde za no-HT http://jebo.me/pas/2, ali manje nego kad se makne power cap
<Mmike> osh da metnem i taj?
<jelly> ili makni onaj stari no-HT
<Mmike> cudno mi je da je tak malo sporiji bez HTa
<Mmike> meni doma kad ugasim HT oko 1/3 sporije
<Mmike> etoga
<Mmike> a j
<Mmike> a jes ga obriso
<jelly> mozda bez HT-a moze bolje overklokati, pardon, "Turbo Boostati"
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> mozda, vish to nisam probao
<jelly> gledao sam frekvencije i nemaju bas smisla
<jelly> ko zna sto taj pcc-cpufreq stvarno prikazuje
<jelly> tu i tamo je pisalo 4.9GHz
<jelly> (na cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu?/cpufreq/cpuinfo_cur_freq)
<Mmike> moguce da ti turbo proradi
<Mmike> al' 
<Mmike> ima onaj
<Mmike> i7m
<Mmike> on kao dobro ocita frekve
#ubuntu-hr 2017-03-29
<Mmike> Pre dobra mi je noctua u stroju ;)
<Mmike> Cak i kad se totalno zapuni prasinom opce ne cujem stroj :)
<Mmike> A temperatura nece preko 70C :)
<BotaniCar> Tak i moj stock cooler 
<BotaniCar> Bit ce da sam gluh
<Mmike> meni stock kuler nikak nije radio - mislim, nije bio nest posebno glasan, al' je zato CPU odlazio do 100C i throttlao se
<BotaniCar> koji CPU ? Ja imam ~20% overklokan i5
<vileni_> Mmike: kako sad noctua
<Mmike> BotaniCar, i7, 4790K, jedno vrijeme bio clockan na 4.4G, neimalo smisla, vratio na 4
<Mmike> vileni_, pa kako kako sad? Pa ti si mi uvalio noctua spiku :)
<vileni_> Mmike: kuler ili na kucistu? znam da si se zalio na kuler
<vileni_> da je katana bolja
<dodobas> burro
<vileni_> meni se srusio komp jedno 4 puta dok sam igrao dotu, mislim da mu je vrjieme za ciscenje
<Mmike> vileni_, imam i na kucistu i kuler - katana je tisa u idleu, kad se razmase nije tisa
<Mmike> i jeftinija je jedno 3 puta :)
<vileni_> detalji
<Mmike> i nemam 2 ventilatora noctuina neg sam jedan - tise je i lakse za ocistiti
<Mmike> Physical id 0:  +30.0�C  (high = +80.0�C, crit = +100.0�C)
<Mmike> to je trenutna temperatura
<vileni_> ja imam samo ove sto su dosli sa kucistem
<vileni_> fractali
<Mmike> sad sam upalio mprime
<vileni_> ali ti jos uvijek imas onaj HAF?
<Mmike> yup, onaj prastari
<Mmike> od nekoga od tu sam to kupio
<vileni_> pa uzmi kuciste koje je namjenjeno za tisinu a ne za gaming :)
<Mmike> CrazyLemon?
<Mmike> ili netko
<Mmike> vileni_, a znam, al' imam 5 SSDova u stroju i 2 spindlana diska i komplikovano mi je to sve pretakat :)
<Mmike> iako bi bas mogo, dete je taman u dobi da ne lupa cekicem po svemu
<Mmike> Physical id 0:  +64.0�C  (high = +80.0�C, crit = +100.0�C)
<Mmike> to je sad temperatura
<Mmike> nakon kaj mprime radi minutu
<Mmike> i nece preko toga otic cak i da cijeli dan radi
<Mmike> a sa stock  kulerom ode na 100C sam tak
<CrazyLemon> nisi od mene ništa kupio.. da nisi od onog pitbula il tako nešto
<Mmike> CrazyLemon, eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, bravo!
<Mmike> tako je :)
<Mmike> sorry :)
<Mmike> calminpitbull
<hbogner> ja imam hyper 212 evo i zadovoljan
<hbogner> u odnosu na stock kuler koji se poceo glasati cim bi opteretio cpu
<hbogner> a pogotovo na 100% po nekoliko sati
<Mmike> sad mi je vileni dao braintrain i gledam kucista
<vileni_> :) ja uvijek imam ideje za trositi pare
<vileni_> i dalje bih preporucio fractal
<rut> cime na linuxu diskspeed mjerit ? osim dd 
<vileni_> fio
<rut> fio . ajde da vidimo sto google kaze za to
<CrazyLemon> vileni_ koji fractal? define R5?
<vileni_> da
 * CrazyLemon bacio oko na define
<vileni_> iako ja imam xl r2
<vileni_> ali mislim da je mozda malo overkill
<vileni_> taj bi bio kao R5 samo veci
 * BotaniCar fura isto Chieftekovo kuciste vec ~11 godina 
<rut> vileni mogo si predlozit nesto jednostavnije 
<vileni_> rut: ja samo samo rekao da se to koristi, i meni je komplicirano :)
<BotaniCar> rut: trebas jednostavno ili tocno ? :)
<rut> tocno i po mogucnosti jednostavno
<BotaniCar> Nemas tu mogucnost, carry on ;)
<rut> a fio .. valjda je tocan . samo trebam naci examplove
 * hbogner ima isto kuciste cjelo vrijeme, od 2003.
 * BotaniCar highfives hbogner 
<vileni_> kad trosite pare na alkohol
<vileni_> ja ne pijem, moram na nesto trositi
<BotaniCar> rut: https://wiki.mikejung.biz/Benchmarking#Fio_Test_Options_and_Examples  , https://images.duckduckgo.com/iu/?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.thistlewoodfarms.com%2Fwp-content%2Fuploads%2F2012%2F08%2FSilver_spoon_sugar_vintage.jpg&f=1
 * hbogner highfives BotaniCar back
 * Mmike ce danas potrosit paru na pivce i na submarine burger u garden beer beering
<Mmike> nakon sto odpliva pol sata ! :D
<vileni_> ja cu morati isto na neku hranu trositi
<vileni_> lijeni smo kuhati ovaj tjedan
<Mmike> a mogli smo na rebrica danas fino!
<vileni_> predaleko mi to
<Mmike> mostovi?
<Mmike> pa to ti je 2 minute hoda od submarineta
<Mmike> ocemo sutra?
<Mmike> moze i dodobas s nama
<Mmike> s obzirom da ih je on otkrio :)
<vileni_> a sto ako mi zena bas danas nesto skuha
<vileni_> a 2min + 2min
<vileni_> ode pauza
<Mmike> znam, znam, komplikacije :)
<vileni_> jos ako se ceka
<rut> muffin tnx .. nasao vec taj wiki .. 
<Mmike> vileni_, znaci, ovo si da si uzmem: http://www.fractal-design.com/home/product/cases/define-series/define-xl-r2-black-pearl ?
<hbogner> kaj je s klopom danas?
<vileni_> Mmike: pa ne nuzno black pearl, ali xl r2 je meni predobar
<vileni_> dodji za vikend pogledati ako zelis
<vileni_> morat cu ga otvoriti da ga ocistim
<vileni_> i zamijenim straznju nozicu
<vileni_> kupio rezervnu jer sam ovu potrgao dok sam ga vukao po parketu
<vileni_> Net weight: 16.4kg
<vileni_> na videu se vidi koliko izolacije ima
<vileni_> napravio sam si check za instance na aws-u
<vileni_> ako je koja na degraded hardveru
<Mmike> aha, ovo je black pearl
<Mmike> hm
<vileni_> a mislim, black pearl zvuci kao mega magnet za otiske i prasinu
<vileni_> titanium grey samo kao magnet
<vileni_> hbogner: ako si za hamburger ja sam free :)
<vileni_> uglavnom, tom klijentu smo slozili ELB + instance koje puppetom vuku konfiguraciju za web servere
<vileni_> i sad kako je instanca bila pending za restart, samo sam ju terminirao, i nova se pojavila
<vileni_> za 5min se sama vrati u ELB
<vileni_> i sve kao da nista nije bilo
<BotaniCar> Mmike: u kvartu si mi za gablec ? 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ocu se prikrpat'! Di si kad ? 
<Mmike> #define kvart
<BotaniCar> Submarine / greengold / sofra 
<hbogner> vileni_, moze
<Mmike> BotaniCar, nop
<Mmike> BotaniCar, garden brewery
<BotaniCar> :( 
<BotaniCar> ahh
<Mmike> al idu ti ova dva 
<Mmike> pa idi s njima
<BotaniCar> Nemaju oni cice k'o ti 
<vileni_> hbogner: 12:30?
<BotaniCar> Pa mi nije lijepo jest tak :)
<hbogner> vileni_, moze
<hbogner> budz0r, ping
<BotaniCar> Kaj ekipa radi dok se ja s centosom zajebavam .. http://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2017/3/27/15077864/elon-musk-neuralink-brain-computer-interface-ai-cyborgs
<budz0r> hbogner: pong
<hbogner> vileni_, ak hoces i ranije mozemo, ja vec sad gladan :(
<hbogner> dodobas, hoces s nama?
<vileni_> hbogner: cek, za 20min tek jabuku jedem
<vileni_> pa onda oko 12:15-12:30 rucak planiram :)
<budz0r> kaj, onda je danas burger
<vileni_> pa ocito
<vileni_> :)
<hbogner> budz0r, ides s nama?
<hbogner> trebas mi i za potpis na zapisnik :D
<hbogner> vileni_, ok, budem izdrzao, bolje ce mi sjest onda :)
<dodobas> bijah sretniji kad nisam hangao na #ubuntu-hr ... baj
<vileni_> too much hamburgers?
<hbogner> huh, pobjeze
<budz0r> hbogner: pa mogao bih
<budz0r> aj da ti to potpisem
<budz0r> i da se dogovorimo oko novog weba
<hbogner> ponesem papire na galec onda
<hbogner> ok
<hbogner> nvucinic, ping
<hbogner> nvucinic, i ti mi trebas potpisati zapisnik
<Mmike> hbogner, vileni_, 12? 12:15? 12:13? Ja bi 12 ak mogu birati :D
<nvucinic> hbogner: yo
<hbogner> nvucinic, yo
<nvucinic> ja sam u strojarskoj
<nvucinic> sa bajkom
<nvucinic> di trebam doci i kada ? :)
<hbogner> mozes doci kad i mi u submarine u radnickoj?
<nvucinic> naravno
<hbogner> super
<Mmike>  _   _    _    _     ___  _ 
<Mmike> | | | |  / \  | |   / _ \| |
<Mmike> | |_| | / _ \ | |  | | | | |
<Mmike> |  _  |/ ___ \| |__| |_| |_|
<Mmike> |_| |_/_/   \_\_____\___/(_)
<Mmike>                             
<BotaniCar> tempignoring Mmike : trying to be cool and failed
<budz0r> meni svejedno, kada se dogovorite
 * Mmike gleda ovog hbognera
<budz0r> moze 12, 12.15, 12.30
<Mmike> al' ne reagira
<Mmike> a i vileni isto
<Mmike> s/i/nit
 * hbogner gleda ovog Mmike sto ga cudno gleda
<Mmike> hbogner, no?
<hbogner> Mmike, ovisi o vilenom
<budz0r> kad, e?
<vileni_> 12:15 onda
<hbogner> eto 12:15, submarine radnicka, @ Mmike budz0r nvucinic 
<Mmike> hbogner, ack
<Mmike> vileni_, ack
<Mmike> BotaniCar, jesi cuo?
<BotaniCar> Kaj, koji dan ? Danas ili ? 
<hbogner> BotaniCar, prosli cetvrtak
<BotaniCar> Ne zajebavam, ne pratim, a kad sam pratio ste se prepucavali danas/sutra , stoga pitam, jel danas ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ti si moja divotica :)
<BotaniCar> :* cico moja omiljela 
<jelly> ti si moja benzina!
<BotaniCar> Nish, probati cu doci danas , jer sutra radim od doma - pa kak bude :) 
<budz0r> deal!
<budz0r> hbogner: ocem zajedno, nadjemo se u 12.05 kod maxa
<ivoks> pa jeb...
<ivoks> svaki klijent uvijek isti problemi
<hbogner> max, onaj bavarski restoran?
<budz0r> hbogner: tak je
<hbogner> ok, moze
<Mmike> ivoks, jel' zele da im kazes koji bugovi postoje u trenutnom kernelu? :D
<ivoks> ma ne
<Mmike> cek cek vas dva - kak sad bavarische platz? kaj neidemo na hamburgere?!
<ivoks> nego im uvijek treba 2 mjeseca da sloze switcheve
<ivoks> i uvijek sjebu mc-lag
<ivoks> uvijek. uvijek, uvijek, uvijek :)
<ivoks> niti jedan telco ne zna sloziti switcheve
<Mmike> sad znas sto moras slijedeci put staviti u request list ;)
<vileni_> Mmike: samo ce se naci ispred toga
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> glad me obnevidjela :D
 * BotaniCar planira zaskocit' hbognera i budz0ra ispred maksimilijana 
<hbogner> BotaniCar, samo nemoj skakat 
<BotaniCar> Imas pravo :) 
<Mmike> jelly, imas di handy onaj staticki povray?
<Mmike> jelly, naso :)
<hbogner> Mmike, :P
<BotaniCar> Jao, Mmike moj, sto su fini burgeri bili. A sto je drustvo bilo dobro, te kako smo se lijepo napricali. Nek' ti zal bu'
<BotaniCar> E, a pivo, k'o nektar Bo(n)gova
<hbogner> vileni_, ping, pitao si danas: https://www.dropbox.com/s/b35tcj3wc8dbfuo/DC2017_Sponzorska_brosura.pdf?dl=0
<vileni_> hbogner: thx! ja proslijedio :)
<nvucinic> jos se nisam probudio od burgera :)
<BotaniCar> Joj, i meni je tako :) 
<hbogner> kofeiiiin :
<vileni_> uf
<vileni_> ja pijem kavu i jedem kavabone
<Mmike> BotaniCar, :P
<hbogner> ja uz kavu pijem i cockta black tonic s kofeinom 
<jelly> cockta black tonic ♥
<Mmike> Wed Mar 29 15:19:35.820 [initandlisten] ERROR: Insufficient free space for journal files
<Mmike> to je mongo, a ne ti
<vileni_> mongo bongo
<BotaniCar> Mmike: oplako sam "that is mongo, and not you" :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, btw, vojkovic me maknuo s frend liste upravo :D
<BotaniCar> Oce to :) 
<BotaniCar> Nisi uspjesan tok ti R.Bolkovic ne posalje angrymail i obrise te s liste :)
<BotaniCar> No, reci, kaj si mu napisao ? 
<jelly> ja to rjesavam na jednostavan nacin, nemam nikoga u friend listi
<BotaniCar> jelly: to vi introvertni introverti, ekstrovertni introverti poput mene vole imati prijatelje ... na daljinu 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, pa, ovo hrvatski/srpski/bosnjacki delkelaracija bullshit
<Mmike> tvrdi on da je to politikanstvno
<Mmike> jer da je delkaracija, pa kao samim time je politicka
<Mmike> sto je istina, u biti
<Mmike> al' ono sto sam ja napisao je da su hrvatski, srpski, bosnjacki (a i crnogorski, ako takav postoji) u biti - isti jezik
<Mmike> bilo koji lingvist koji nije ispran hrvatizmom (ili srbijanizmom ili cime vec) ce ti to potvrditi
<Mmike> naime, nisam ja jedini, podosta mu ih je to reklo
<Mmike> pa je on to sve obrisao i rekao da 'nema komentiranja'
<Mmike> pa sam ja copy pasteao nazad
<Mmike> pa sam nakon 3-4 puta rekao da mi je lako skriptu napisati koja ce to raditi za mene :)
<Mmike> e, tu je doslo do prekida filma :D
<jelly> imaš doslovno kolegije na studijima slavistike koji to trpaju pod BCS
<jelly> http://slavic.berkeley.edu/undergraduate/major-tracks/
<Mmike> ae
<Mmike> nomenklatura je u kurcu, ali fact remains - lingvisticki to je jedan jezik
<Mmike> lakse/bolje razumijes srbina iz pirota nego hvaraina iz bogomolja
<Mmike> 'procuria mi je sufit'
<Mmike> sta ti je? di ti je? tko ti je?
<Mmike> u zagrebu bi to gore rekli 'oso sam u kurac' :D A i u velikom dijelu Srbije :D
<jelly> veci je problem razumjeti nekoga iz prekomurja ili labina nego srbu 
<vileni_> ja dodjem frendu u Iku i nista ih ne razumijem
<Mmike> e, al' to je hrvatski. Dijalekt drugi, doduse, narjecjem to zovu. Al' srbi moraju imati svoj jezik jer kako bi to bilo da hrvat srBski govori
<vileni_> pa da
<vileni_> a jos u medjimurju
<vileni_> njih ni pijane ni trijezne ne razumijem
<nvucinic> lol, bash sam spejstao ovo trojici međimuraca u uredu 
<Mmike> nvucinic, lako to, spejstaj ono kaj ti vele nazad, da te vidim :D
<Mmike> odo po dete
<Mmike> internet is broken today
<Mmike> Jel' vama internet steka?
<Mmike> speedtest pokazuje da sve leti, al' di god odem, sve se teli
<Mmike> curlam www.nabava.net i traje i traje
<jelly> Hosted by Hrvatski Telekom d.d. (Zagreb) [9.36 km]: 2.295 ms Testing download speed........................................ Download: 565.90 Mbits/s Testing upload speed.................................................. Upload: 450.14 Mbits/s
<jelly> meni radi™
<jelly> speedtest-cli --server 2453
<jelly> Mmike: dns problemi?
<jelly> ili pocne pa se onda teli?
<Mmike> jelly, pocne pa se onda teli
<Mmike> iskon.hr radi ok
<Mmike> srce.hr radi ok
<Mmike> www.ubuntu-hr.org radi ok
<Mmike> mislim, ok, sve su te male
<Mmike> nabava.net je ogromna
<Mmike> jelly, imas negdje neki speedtester, neki test.bin od parstomegi za wgetanje?
<jelly> da, na speedtest.iskon.hr, koji, kao sto si rekao, vjerojatno radi ok :-)
<Mmike> ha
<jelly> http://grml.deb.at/grml64-full_2014.03.iso kajjaznam
<Mmike> opce se nemrem spojit na to
<Mmike> na speedtest.iskon
<Mmike> ovaj grml krenuo te sekunde, 10MB/sec
<Mmike> speedtest.iskon.hr jos nista
<jelly> to je glupi java applet, a i da imas javu istekla mu je licenca :-)
<Mmike> pa dobro, curl bi mi trebao nesh vratit
<Mmike> neki html koji loada taj applet, ne?
<jelly> cek da vidim koji je url za file
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/7
<Mmike> muka mi je zvat sad Tcom
<Mmike> i slusat kak 1) nisam restartao  a zovem, 2) imam linux a zovem, 3) nemam njihov super-ZTE, a zovem
<jelly> mozda imaju problema sa nekim uplinkom
<jelly> lupi mtr prema necemu sa cim imas problema
<Mmike> curl: (7) Failed to connect to speedtest.iskon.hr port 80: Connection timed out
<Mmike> mtr veli da nema problema
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> pingat speedtest.iskon.hr mogu bez beda
<Mmike> al' nemrem tcp/80
<Mmike> jelly,  http://jebo.me/pas/1
<jelly> vjerojatno stvarno ne radi
<jelly> Mmike: also moguce da smo limitirali pristup samo za nase korisnike
<Mmike> nop. s ubuntu-hr radi
<Mmike>  HTTP/1.0 200 OK
<Mmike> < Server: Visualware MyConnection Server Professional Edition 9.9a
<Mmike> Visualware? :)
<Mmike> aha!
<jelly> Mmike: carnet IP adrese su mozda isto ponekad nasi korisnici...
<Mmike> ne radi niti sa hecnera
<Mmike> thnx, jelly 
 * Mmike krenuo trazis kosu za   cupat :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar, https://arstechnica.com/security/2017/03/potent-lastpass-exploit-underscores-the-dark-side-of-password-managers/
<Mmike> BotaniCar, jos koristis laspass? :D
<jelly> "potent"
<jelly> Mmike: zasto je tweet i responsible disclosure sa 90 dana poceka vijest?!
<Mmike> ma to je samo jos jedna u nizu od bedaracija na lastpassu
<Mmike> konceptualno je u kurcu lastpaas
<Mmike> vileni_, taj FL koji ti imas, de si ga kupiio?
<jelly> kolega koji ga koristi je nes objasnjavao kak to radi i zuvcalo je smisleno
<Mmike> jelly, a to je 'softver' koji se vrti u browseru
<Mmike> i dekripcija svega se desava u - browseru
<Mmike> i to je plain wrong, imho
<jelly> a di bi ti da se vrti dekripcija passworda za web stranice
<hrvojem> Mmike: ne moras u browseru, imas applikaciju i za ios i za android
<Mmike> jelly, u ne-browseru :D
<Mmike> hrvojem, nepotrebno mi je to tamo, treba mi na desktopu
<sillyslux> pa i ja sam skeptican sta se tice te password managere :( cini se kao dobrar place za single point of failure
<Mmike> ja koristim keepassx
<sillyslux> ja bas gledam u buttercup.pw
<Mmike> i sad, da, mogu ja imat rutkit na stroju koji mi snifa tastaturu i ukrade mi kljuc
<sillyslux> "The Password Manager You Deserve." :(
<Mmike> ili mi je neetko ownao stroj nekak drugacije
<Mmike> al' puno je manja sansa da ce se to desit nego da je u browseru vulnerability :)
<Mmike> ili, jos gore, u samom pluginu :D
<sillyslux> pa sa rutkitom je sve jedno jel imas pw managera ili ne, na isto ti dodge ^^
<sillyslux> ako zelis tu sigurnost, ne koristi stvari koje trebaju pw-a
<sillyslux> https://download.buttercup.pw/
<sillyslux> Version not found: latest
<sillyslux> lol
<sillyslux> Latest: v0.11.1-alpha
<sillyslux> ebeshga, sad cu dobit "The Password Manager You Deserve."
<sillyslux> chrome extension se nemoze spojit na localnu bazu nego mora kroz net, moguce opcije su dropbox, owncloud, webdav, password in a cloud yay
<Mmike> pjebemti
<Mmike> kak sam potrgo
<Mmike> idijot :)
<Mmike> http://explainshell.com/explain?cmd=find+.+-type+f+-name+%27*.MY%3F%27+-print0+%7C+du+--files0-from%3D-+-ch
#ubuntu-hr 2017-03-30
<ivoks> umri firefoxu
<sillyslux> http://www.fanlesstech.com/2017/03/xeon-powered-airtop-now-1789.html
<sillyslux> https://airtop-pc.com/pr-160114-airtop-introduction/
<sillyslux> pa... uzeo bi ga
<sillyslux> 2xhdmi 5xdp 6xGBlan 2xgsm... joj
<sillyslux> pa uzeo bi dva
<sillyslux> i jednoga kao rezervu
<sillyslux> 2
<sillyslux> to su 4, ko cemi dat pare??
<Mmike> Maan, internet jos ne radi  : D
<vileni_> Mmike: FL?
<Mmike> vileni_, yup
<Mmike> srca ti, kak me grlo boli
<Mmike> jebeno proljece :/
<vileni_> Mmike: ali nemam pojma sta je FL :)
<Mmike> fractal design ;DDDDDDDD
<vileni_> pa cudna ti kratica u svakom slucaju
<vileni_> ja sam ga dobio kao kompenzaciju ali mislim da je u diskont24 narucen
<vileni_> zadnji po toj cijeni
<vileni_> poslije je poskupio tipa 250kn
<Mmike> na 250kn ili za 250kn?
<vileni_> na 1200kn
<Mmike> ajajaj
<Mmike> al' vrijedi svake lipe, velis?
<Mmike> vileni_, a ovo: http://www.njuskalo.hr/kucista/fractal-design-define-r5-white-garancija-oglas-22101896 ?
<Mmike> pod uvijetom da lik prica istinu, naravno
<Mmike> ili mislis da je to pre malo kuciste?
<vileni_> pa jedino sto bi uzeo sebi je R5 umjesto ovog 
<vileni_> xl ima malo vise prostora unutra, ali nije da ima vise slotova za diskove ili nesto
<vileni_> https://www.instar-informatika.hr/kuciste-fractal-define-r5-blackout-edition-bez-napajanja/frac-defi-r5-bko/product/?utm_source=nabava.net&utm_campaign=nabava.net&utm_medium=click
<vileni_> novi
<vileni_> samo nemoj sa pleksijem uzeti
<vileni_> http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1422-page2.html
<obrut> jel testiro ko virtualizaciju na ryzenu ? kak to cudo guta oveci broj virtualki ? :)
<vileni_> uleti kolega prije minutu i kaze kako voli kad nam je monitoring tv prazan, bez warninga
<vileni_> naravno da je prazan kad ja tu sjedim vec 40min
<hbogner> imate monitoring tv?
<vileni_> da
<vileni_> zabbix je gore
<vileni_> tj rpi koji sa zabbixa vuce ekrane
<vileni_> htio bih to zamijeniti sa grafanom
<hbogner> fora
<hrvojem> obrut: koliko je dobro uzimat CX bicikl za cestu/makadam kombinaciju 
<obrut> ako pod CX mislis na ciklokross, to je valjda idelana kombinacija...
<obrut> iako po makadamu (ako je losiji) nije udoban ko neki trekking
<Mmike> vileni_, pa to gore je R5
<Mmike> mislis na xl?
<hrvojem> koliko to moze neudobno bit :)
<hrvojem> imas kakvu preporuku, gledao sam konin jake the snake
<Mmike> vileni_, hbogner, budz0r , rebrica danas?
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ?
<hbogner> Mmike, nemrem danas
<Mmike> hbogner, em ti srecu
<hbogner> dodobas isto nece
<hbogner> :)
<Mmike> hbogner, daj ti njega pitaj zakaj se on duri :)
<hbogner> nemrem, danas ga nema
<hbogner> pitaj ga ti sam, imas njegov kontakt
<vileni_> Mmike: ti si pitao za r5 na njuskalu
<vileni_> ja sam ti dao instar link gdje je jeftiniji nego na njuskalu
<Mmike> hah, ja, konj, nisam opce taj link otvorio :)
<Mmike> pa, nije jeftiniji, ista je cijena
<Mmike> al' firma, trosak, PDV...
<vileni_> 765 i 800 je taman razlika za jedne cevape
<vileni_> ako je to isto..
<Mmike> ili rebrica :D
<Mmike> vileni_, rebrica?
<vileni_> pola rebrica
<vileni_> :P
<Mmike> ok, pola rebrica, ja cu pojest tvoju drugu polovicu :D
<vileni_> rekoh ti, daleko je :)
<vileni_> i jucer sam predugo ostao, ali kad smo taman zanimljivu temu naceli
<Mmike> vileni_, ma ne u R&B, u mostove
<hbogner> vileni_, mislis ono kaj smo po Mmike poclei pljuvat
<hbogner> ups, nisam to smio javno odati
<Mmike> vidim da vam je svima fino zanimljivo u zivotima ;) 
<hbogner> Mmike, negledaj zadnja tri reda
<hbogner> :P
<Mmike> https://www.instar-informatika.hr/kuciste-fractal-define-xl-r2-crno-bez-napajanja/frac-defi-xl-r2-bl/product/
<Mmike> pih, pa ima i ovo
<Mmike> nabava.net faila, opce nema ovih na nabava.net
<hbogner> Mmike, jeste ti i dobrica prijavili predavanje?
<Mmike> hbogner, ne znam za dobricu, ja nisam jos :(
<vileni_> Mmike: lose searchas
<vileni_> :)
<vileni_> i znam da su mostovi u pitanju
<Mmike> vileni_, pa, napisem 'fractal design'
<vileni_> ja pratim sto pises
<Mmike> vileni_, ajmo na reeeeeeebrica ajd ajd ajd ajd ajd ajd ajd ajd ajd ajd ajd
<vileni_> Mmike: koliko im treb tamo da to pripreme?
<hbogner> Mmike, ti odi na rebrica i naruci i pozovi vilenog kad budu gotova
<Mmike> vileni_, 10ak minuta
<Mmike> to imaju gotovo
<Mmike> hbogner, pa mogu i to :) vileni_, kaj velis?
<Mmike> vileni_, telegramnem te kad dodjem tamo?
<vileni_> ako dodjes izmedju 12:14 i 12:16, da
<Mmike> znaci ti bi bio tamo izmedju 12:28 i 12:31 ?
<vileni_> Mmike: a ides uberom?
<Mmike> vileni_, yup :D
<vileni_> pa nek perodje ovuda onda
<vileni_> pa me pokupis
<vileni_> to mi ustedi 8min barem
<Mmike> a di je to?
<vileni_> tu kod cavallina
<Mmike> a cek, ti nisi u radnickoj!?
<Mmike> zvao mostove, imaju parking unutra za goste :D :D :D :D
<Mmike> vileni_, skupim te di treba
<Mmike> vileni_, kad hoces da sam po tebe?
<Mmike> (mislim da cu ipak uberom)
<vileni_> pa tako nesto, oko 12:15?
<vileni_> do 12:30
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> po tebe sam izmedju 12:15-12:30
<Mmike> dogovorito
<Mmike> hbogner, jel' i budzor radi s vmaa?
<hbogner> Mmike, ne, on radi u zgradi do nase
<Mmike> mario@BUNTOR ~> dpkg -l | grep python-lxml
<Mmike> ii  python-lxml                                                 3.3.3-1ubuntu0.
<Mmike> ali!
<Mmike> >>> import lxml
<Mmike> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Mmike>   File "<stdin>", line 1, in <module>
<Mmike> ImportError: No module named lxml
<Mmike> >>> 
<Mmike> zivio pip :D
<Mmike> i debili koji ne koriste virtualenv
<vileni_> Mmike: jesi krenuo ti
<hbogner> vileni_, ocekujemo izvjestaj je li se Mmike danas pojavio :D
<vileni_> je :)
<vileni_> rijesili rebarca
<jelly> ja rijesih njoke s 4 sira i 0.3 psenicnog
<Mmike> jelly, opla! koje?
<jelly> dodaj me na Untappd pa ces znati ;-)
<jelly> grimbergen blanche, toceno
<Mmike> opla
<Mmike> untappd!
<Mmike> jelly, ti, vraze!
<Mmike> jelly, imas instagram?
<jelly> ne
<Mmike> vileni_, nagovorio si me na kuciste :D :D :D
<Mmike> vileni_, budem narucio danas pa kad stigne pa ovoono
<jelly> ako ima neka opskurna drustvena mreza/aplikacija za vino, mogu instalirat i to, al ove glavnije ne fermam
<vileni_> Mmike: na koje onda, r5?
<jelly> (untappd je samo za pivo)
<Mmike> jelly, kak se zoves tam?
<Mmike> vileni_, pa da
<Mmike> vileni_, one SSDove mogu uturat u ono kuciste kaj sam za ubuntu-hr kupio al' nije nikad realizirano, GTX780 bi morala stati unutra
<Mmike> u biti to jedino moram provjerit
<vileni_> u xl sigurno stane
<vileni_> :)
<Mmike> vileni_, ono 'titanium' to samo znaci da je prednja ploca srebrnkasta?
<vileni_> mislim da da
<vileni_> bitno ti je samo da nije sa pleksijem
<vileni_> jer ti nemaju spuzvu na toj stranici
<jelly> Mmike: jellyca
<Mmike> jelly, ne nalazi te
<Mmike> jelly, nalazi
<Mmike> jelly, jesam te
<jelly> dead pony club?!?! :-(
<Mmike> da, jbg :)(
<hrvojem> dodajte i mene onda
<Mmike> hrvojem, oooo :)
<Mmike> eto jesam
<Mmike> jelly me ne zeli dodati :)
<Mmike> vileni_, CPU coolers up to 180mm in height
<Mmike> valjda ce noctua stat
<vileni_> koliko je siroko kuciste?
<vileni_> i koliko je xl r2 sirok?
<vileni_> meni noctua stane ali nisam siguran da li mozda dodiruje malo izoliaciju
<vileni_> budem vidio ako je ucrtana kad otvorim napokon za ciscenje :D
<jelly> da vidimo kaj hrvojem pije...
<Mmike> Graphics cards up to 310 mm in length with the top HDD cage installed;
<Mmike> 266mm je GTX760
<Mmike> znaci, tribalo bi stat :D
<rut> di ste tutaci :)
<rut> .weather osijek
<datase> rut: Weather for Osijek, Croatia | Temperature: 66°F / 19°C; Humidity: 46%; Conditions: Scattered clouds; Wind: North, 14mph / 23kph; Updated: 15 mins, 47 secs ago
<Vlado9A> Ovdje je tišina kao da je u tijeku finiš neke važne utrke F1 :)
<vileni_> Mmike: http://cdn.freshdesk.com/data/helpdesk/attachments/production/17507088/original/HDD_cages_in_cases.jpg?1392285503
<Mmike> heheheh :D
<Mmike> vileni_, a kaj r4/r5 su u biti isti samo noviji model je r5?
<vileni_> da, poboljsan je r5
<vileni_> xl r2 ima e atx podrsku
<vileni_> ali to su pretezno dual socket ploce koje traze to
<vileni_> nisam ni znao za  ovaj dodatni cage
<vileni_> to se moze naruciti 
<Mmike> http://hr.n1info.com/a188105/Video/Info/Todoric-je-burno-reagirao-na-pitanje-Petrova-o-laziranju.html
<Mmike> pernar u normalnom izdanju
<Mmike> u sridu :)
#ubuntu-hr 2017-03-31
<ivoks> jebte filipini
<ivoks> speedtest.net prema hrvatskoj ne moze ni pokrenuti test
<ivoks> ma prema cijeloj europi je sporo
<ivoks> dobro da mi irc radi
<Vlado9A> Dobro jutro! ;)
<hbogner> o/
<ivoks> jedva cekam doci doma
<obrut> jedva cekam otici od doma
<hbogner> neozenjen vs ozenjen :D
<Mmike> bogme i ja jedva cekam da odem nekud opet :D
<vileni_> hm, imam server sa eth0 i eth0:1, eth0:2 sa javnim adresama
<vileni_> eth0 prijavljuje 12gb prometa
<vileni_> ovi virtualni nista
<vileni_> a lo kaze 24gb
<vileni_> a dobili smo warning da je traffic exceeded na 20gb
<vileni_> ha, krivo gledam, ima i tu promet
<vileni_> jedini problem je sto mi zabbix ne javlja :1 i :2
<jelly> vileni_: eth0:1 uopce nije iface, to je samo (vrlo stari) nacin postavljanja dodatnih adresa na postojeci iface
<jelly> brojaci postoje za eth0 i tamo se zbraja sve
<vileni_> jelly: da, ima smisla
<vileni_> ali zasto i lo prijvaljuje toliko gb
<jelly> zato sto je bilo prometa.
<ivoks> zaspat cu
<rut> red bull daje ti krila
<ivoks> aliasi
<jelly> nego, koji je ispravan nacin za vidjeti statistike ifacea bez ifconfig? /sys/class/net/eth0/statistics/ ?
<jelly> /proc/net/dev ?
<rut> netstat -i :P
<jelly> netstat je isto tako zastario kao i ifconfig
<jelly> (also, ne prikazuje bajtove)
<obrut> nije ovaj golang tak ni los... idu mi na zivce neke stvari oko sintakse i pakiranja, al se fino daju napravit neke low level stvari, a i brzina nije losa
<jelly> obrut: nama je vendor slozio cudo koje se spaja ssh/telnet na 100k uredjaja i taila logove u go-u, radi jako dobro
<jelly> #onokad imas hardver koji nema ni remote syslog output
<obrut> nisam imao pojma o go-u, reko idem ga naucit, odmah si zadao projekt, u jednom danu napiso netflow (9) parser koji obradjene zapise sprema u PG bazu... ono, prakticki da prije toga nisam napiso ni jednu liniju go-a
<obrut> u standardnom libu fakat imaju gomilu korisnik stvari
<vileni_> obrut: s cime skupljas netflow?
<obrut> sa svojom aplikacijom napisanom u go-u :)
<obrut> ili mislis s cim exportiram ?
<vileni_> da
<vileni_> tj jel imas nesto izmedju
<vileni_> ili bas ta aplikacija bude endpoint
<obrut> s mikrotikom :) nisam uopce imao pojma da podrzava netflow export :)
<vileni_> da, ja uredski forwardam na nfsen
<vileni_> ili nesto
<vileni_> ali nije mi bas neki prikaz toga
<obrut> dakle, slozio sam na mikrotiku da mi informacije o svom prometu koji ide preko wifija exporta preko netflowa... a onda to sa svojim parserom parsiram i spremam u PG bazu
<vileni_> nice
<vileni_> a koje su ti informacije zanimljive?
<obrut> zanima me kamo to moji uredjaji surfaju kad ja nista ne drkam po njima :P
<jelly> tko ide po kojim porno stranicama
<vileni_> to je naravno ok, ali mene primarno zanima koji ip radi najvise prometa, kada, prema kojem portu itd
<vileni_> :)
<obrut> onak, ok, android sve reportira googleu, ali me brinu konekcije prema IP adresama koje pripadaju department of defense.... pa sam malo guglo, dosta je ljudi zabrinuto zbog toga, na kraju kao ispada na neki americki provider koristi njihove ip adrese, ali svejeno
<obrut> vileni_: pa to se isto moze lako izvuci iz ove moje baze... bilo kakve statistike, zato baza i je super
<vileni_> obrut: ali zasad su samo u bazi? ne vizualirizas ih na neki nacin? :)
<obrut> samo u bazi... ak mi se prohtje vizualizacija, lako napravim
<obrut> napravio sam odmah i vlastitu whois bazu sa whois podacima :) za svaku javnu ip adresu koja ne pripada niti jednom rangeu u mojoj kopiji whois baze radim upit i spremam u svoju bazu... tako da cu moci raditi i statistike kojim firmama, drzavama, cemu vec pripadaju IP adrese prema kojima surfam
<vileni_> obrut: ok, samo ti mogu reci da bi tako nesto bilo dosta popularno ako opensourcas :)
<vileni_> od free stvari imas nfsen, silk i jos neke bezveze, sve staro
<vileni_> a ovi koji lice na nesto traze dosta para
<jelly> obrut: u prijevodu, nemoj davat u open source, nego trazi malo manje para
<jelly> ili jos bolje, daj open source ali za $$$
<vileni_> ili to
<vileni_> ali hocu besplatnu licencu onda
<jelly> nema dzabe ni u stare babe
<hbogner> budz0r, nvucinic, vileni_, kad ce taj aws meetup? vec sad imam pitanja :D
<hbogner> jel koristite aws certifikate i kak ih postavljate na servere, vidim opciju samo za elastic load balancer i za amazon cloudfront, a ja ne koristim ni jednu od tih opcija, za sad nekoristim
<vileni_> imam na jednom elbu te certifikate
<vileni_> ne sjecam se gdje i kada sam ih stavio
<vileni_> ni koji je elb
<vileni_> mozda ni nemam taj elb vise
<hbogner> :D
<vileni_> imam zabbix check za ssl expiry
<vileni_> pa se nadam da je doticni u njemu
<vileni_> onda ako dobijem obavijest da istice, mozda ga nadjem
<vileni_> dakle mogu odgovoriti na to kroz tjedan do godinu dana :)
<hbogner> ha ha ha ha
<hbogner> ahaa, dakle dignem elb, stavim u njega certifikat, i stavim jednu instancu za koju mi treba u taj elb i to bi trebalo biti to
<vileni_> da, instanca iza ne mora imati ssl uopce
<hbogner> je citam bas, aws mi izda certifikat i ja ga dodjelim elbu u koji stavim instancu
<hbogner> moze biti i smao jedna instanca u elbu koliko sam skuzio
<vileni_> da
<vileni_> promet elba ti se naplacuje
<vileni_> ali neznam da li onda naplacuju i elb-> instanca
<hbogner> ah zato i izdaju free certifikate samo na elb :(
<vileni_> hbogner: ako ti trebaju free certovi stavi letsencrypt
<hbogner> vileni_, idem probati prvo preko aws-a
<hbogner> kad mi vec trebaju samo za aws
<vileni_> hbogner: jednostavnije ti je apdejtati certove direktno na serverima :)
<budz0r> hbogner: pomalo :D
<hbogner> vileni_, heh, ak ne uspijem ovako ...
<hbogner> budz0r, kako pomalo, pa nekidan ste tako entuzijasticno pricali
<Mmike> obrut, ooo! :) I, kaki ti je go? :D
<obrut> sintaksa me malo zivcira, ali se neke stvari daju bas fino napravit... vec uvelike koristim go rutine i kanale :)
<obrut> low level obrada je isto cool, rad sa strukturama, byte orderingom i slicno
<Mmike> k'o java, al jednostavnija ;)
<Mmike> da, sitnaksa i meni isla na ziivce
<Mmike> onda sam se navikao ;D
<Mmike> najvise me zivciralo "var bla int" :)
<Mmike> iako je guba sto mosh, k'o u pitonu, rec: bla := 50;
<Mmike> al onda opet taj :=
<Mmike> i tak :)
<Mmike> ma super je go
<Mmike> sad sam sve vise "inkliniran" da probam rust
<Mmike> obrut, jesi citao neki tutorial nesto ili si samo sjeo i udrio?
<Mmike> vileni_, https://www.instar-informatika.hr/kuciste-fractal-define-r5-black-pearl-bez-napajanja/frac-defi-r5-bl/product/
<Mmike> narasla cijena :D
<vileni_> uf
<vileni_> pa kako
<vileni_> 893 sa popustom
<Mmike> vileni_, nemam pojma, ja platio po jucerasnjoj ponudi :) pa cemo sad vidjet :)
<vileni_> a onda super :)
<vileni_> bilo je tako i vlasti za nexus 5x
<vileni_> narucila po 2350, skocili na 2500
<vileni_> ali naplatili joj po 2350 iako nije unaprijed platila
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> valjd ce pon/uto doc
<Mmike> pa do slijedeceg vikenda to preslozim
<Mmike> i onda mosh vidjet dal' ti HAF ima smisla :)
<vileni_> ok
<obrut> Mmike: na krivom kanalu odgovorih, da :)
<obrut> evo napisao sam danas i neki tcp traffic generator s njim, radi ko zmaj, isto uvelike koristim go routine ima ok rjeseno "waitanje" da sve rutine zavrse
<obrut> s njim ->  u njemu
<Mmike> dada
<Mmike> dobar je go
<Mmike> ja sam upisao tecaj na udemiju ili di vec
<Mmike> 40 sati traje
<Mmike> pa cemo vjdet :)
<rut> ima ko da je tu na VIP-u/bnet-u ?
<rut> jel vam radi slanje mailova ??
<Mmike> 𝐖𝐚𝐭𝐜𝐡 𝐓𝐡𝐞 𝐓𝐢𝐦𝐞
<Mmike> kak ovaki font dobiti? :)
<jelly> https://www.google.com/search?q=unicode+script+generator
<jelly> 𝓽𝓮𝓼𝓴𝓸 𝓳𝓮 𝓻𝓮𝓬𝓲
<Mmike> 𝓤𝓰𝓵𝔂 𝓱𝓪𝓷𝓭𝔀𝓻𝓲𝓽𝓲𝓷𝓰 𝓘 𝓱𝓪𝓿𝓮!
<Mmike> reboot
<jelly> hmm, ovo izgleda zgodno http://khadas.com/vim/ 56 eura iz eu skladista http://www.gearbest.com/tv-box-mini-pc/pp_580663.html?wid=3
<jelly> 2 giga memorije, 5GHz wifi
<jelly> i nekakav support za pravi linux http://linux-meson.com/doku.php?id=khadas_vim
<jelly> (i HDMI CEC, i navodno RTC iako ne vidim bateriju...)
<jelly> ah, baterija je extra http://forum.khadas.com/t/can-you-point-us-to-a-suitable-battery-holder/93/3
#ubuntu-hr 2017-04-01
<Vlado9A> Dobro jutro! ;)
#ubuntu-hr 2017-04-02
<jelly> hmm. Obećavaju da neće imati mjesečne naknade za održavanje računa https://www.ebanka.eu/
<Vlado9A> Dobro jutro! ;)
<jobenty> pozdrav
<jobenty> Imam problem sa tipkovnicom. Prolio sam kavu po tipkovnici i sad mi ne rade tipke alt i altgr. Nakon što sam prolio odmah sam rasklopio tipkovnicu i oprao i osušio. Sad mi nije jasno kako baš obje alt tipke. desna mi treba za monkey a lijeva za alt + tab. Zna li itko kako mogu provjeriti ove tipke da budem siguran da ne rade. Mogu li reprogramirati windows tipke da mi služe kao alt jer windows tipke ne koristim?
<sillyslux> jobenty, za reprogramiranje mozes koristiti xmodmap
<sillyslux> https://www.x.org/archive/X11R6.8.2/doc/xmodmap.1.html#sect5
<SilverSpace> ops
<Mmike> novi kelner
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ubuntu-hr ide dolje, reboot u novi   kenler
#ubuntu-hr 2018-03-26
<hbogner> hmm, wd blue 4tb WD40EZRZ 848kn sa 2 godine jamstva, + 79kn za produljenje jamstva na 5 godina, bas si nesto razmisljam
<jelly> sa ili bez pdv-a?
<jelly> cek, wd blue, nevermind
<jelly> nista ispod wd red ne bi uzimao od njih
<hbogner> doma desktop mi treba za raid1
<hbogner> i da je tiho
<hbogner> imam neke wd re manje ali to je glasno
<hbogner> ok, wd red WD40EFRX  994 sa 3 godine jamstva, + 79kn za produljenje jamstva na 5 godina
<hbogner> ali netko ej komentirao da je red glasniji
<hbogner> trenutno imam jedan wd green 2tb vec 4-6 godina i on radi tiho, sad bi njega zamjenio sa 2x4tb
<hbogner> nabavio sam neke serverske diskove al buuuuceeeeee :D
<hbogner> *manje serverske diskove
<vileni> 4TB ispod 1000kn? pa nije to lose :)
<hbogner> bas zato i kazem
<hbogner> to mi je doma za cold storage, foto/video materijali
<jelly> 500GB SSD ispod 1000kn isto nije lose
<jelly> serverski diskovi, pogotovo 10k i 15rpm su mnogo glasni
<hbogner> imam  wd re 7200rpm, glasni su za doma u desktop stavit 
<Hrki> pozdrav
<Hrki> jel imaju neke kante za elektro otpad, a ne da ja njih moram zvati da dođu po to ?
<obruT> Hrki: kakve kante ? gdje ? 
<obruT> mi vozimo sve u reciklazna dvorista
<Hrki> pa recimo kante kakve imam recimo za odvajanje plastike i sl
<Hrki> zasebni kontejner za plastiku i tako to
<Hrki> papir, metal i sl
<obruT> mislis na kante za kucu/zgradu ?
<obruT> dakle, ja ovako radim :) imam u stanu kutiju za papir, plastiku, povratne boce i konzerve, kutijicu za baterije...
<obruT> za ovih prvih par imam kontejnere oko zgrade, a baterije, kad se skupi elektronickog ili nekog krupnijeg otpada, otfuram na reciklazno dvoriste
<obruT> tamo imaju kontejnere za sve zivo
<obruT> i za ljekove i stiropor i drvo i Å¡utu, bogtepitaj Å¡ta sve ne skupljaju
<vileni> ima neka firma koja dolazi po elektricni otpad
<vileni> u srbiji dolaze i placaju za elektricni otpad
<hbogner> u karlovcu mi nazovemo, oni dodju s kombijem i odvezu
<hbogner> nepada nam napamet vozit sami :)
<hbogner> Mmike, !!!!!!!
<hbogner> povray-2x-xeon-gold-5120
<hbogner> daj azuriraj vise tu listu
<hbogner> :D
<jelly> di ti je taj gold
<jelly> da vidim sta propustamo narudzbom servera prethodne generacije
<hbogner> jelly, upravo se slaze na stolu za klijenta
<jelly> SM?
<hbogner> http://jebo.me/pas/3b
<hbogner> sm?
<jelly> supermirkac
<vileni> jel mogu napraviti lo2 sa 127.0.0.2 npr?
<vileni> gugl mi ne govori nista pametno o tome
<jelly> aha, to je cca zamjena za 14core E5-2690 v3/v4
<jelly> vileni: mozes, a zasto bi to htio kad je ta IP adresa vec dostupna?
<jelly> ping 127.0.0.2
<hbogner> ahaa, da, sm je
<jelly> vjerojatno ponajbolji omjer coreova i cijene?
<vileni> jelly: zelim tunelirati nesto a port je bindan vec na sve interfejse
<vileni> nisam se sjetio da je vec dostupan
<vileni> eh, ocito je bindan i na to
<SilverSpace> dam
#ubuntu-hr 2018-03-27
<hbogner> ima netko ikakvu gdpr sablonu za dokumentaciju?
<jelly> GDPR :-D
<jelly> pitaj me sto radim zadnja dva tjedna
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsyMbF2afzI&list=PL05F8B5710900D9D8&index=33
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Duo Pegla - Mi imamos mnogos problemos :: Duration: 03:12 :: Views: 605,893 uploaded by kalppyx :: 1,737 likes :: 56 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<obruT> ja sam znao kad treba otic iz stare firme... a tamo sam radio na gro ogromnih baza gdje ima svega i svacega :)
<obruT> hbogner: ak ti sta koristi dokumentacija za sablonu, mozda iskopam nesto :) koristio sam neku za busenje rupa :)
<jelly> obruT: dam se kladit da ce 90% toga biti formalno rijeseno a u praksi netaknuto
<hbogner> jelly, educirtas se?
<hbogner> obruT, jelly, ma mene zaduzili za gdpr, pa gledma jel netko ima nešto već napisano :D
<jelly> ne, pisem dokumentaciju
<jelly> tj popunjavam upitnike sa 500 pitanja
<hbogner> bio prije 2 mjeseca na nekim predavanjima i skuzio sam da sami moramo napisat svoju dokumentaciju(procedure i ostala sranja)
<hbogner> al nema nigdje dostupno nista slicno online
<hbogner> jelly, to vam netko slozio upitnik ili ...?
<jelly> Majka Grupa
<hbogner> aha, eto ti bas imas upitnik, ja nemam ni to...
<jelly> mda, imam upitnik u koji 30-50% pitanja pišem unknown/untested/off-the-shelf vendor product
<jelly> inače mogu na svakom pitanju potrošiti 5 minuta do pol sata istraživajući točan odgovor
<jelly> ... ili mogu lagati
<obruT> mene zanima sta je s bazama u telekomima koje koriste oni koje se ne smije spominjati ? kako one stoje u vezi s GDPR ?
<jelly> obruT: GDPR je relativno ok što se tiče lawful interception, ne overridea postojeće zakone
<jelly> tj. na bitnim stvarima ima exceptione tipa "osim ako je nužno čuvanje/obrada/prijenos u svrhu ispunjavanja zakonske obveze, bla bla"
 * jelly nije potpisao NDA pa smije reći da se radi o lawful interception
<ivoks> gedeper
<ivoks> mirka: ^ :)
<mirka> ivoks ae, vidim :) Baš se veselim što me dopao taj GDPR :D
<hbogner> mirka, znam kako je
<hbogner> dakle jel netko ima dokumentaciju za to da je spreman podjelit :d
<hbogner> ajmo to opensource-at :D
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> Hamilton: Zbog očuvanja motora sam morao odustati od borbe sa Vettelom
<SilverSpace> no da 
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sVsKTV_UCo&feature=youtu.be
<datase> ^ YouTube :: 2018 Australian Grand Prix: Best of Team Radio :: Duration: 03:19 :: Views: 488,056 uploaded by FORMULA 1 :: 15,041 likes :: 141 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<SilverSpace> tek nakon tri dana vidim sve masnice posljedice pada sa bicikla
<SilverSpace> fakat sam imao srece kaj nije nis puklo 
<obruT> djes pao ?
<obruT> i sta si radio ? :)
<SilverSpace> ma budala gledala gdje cu zavezati bike i ne vidjeh stepenicu i za nju zapeo pedalom 
<SilverSpace> skoro da sam stajao na mjestu 
<SilverSpace> i tak me prebacilo preko volana da se nisam ni snasao 
<SilverSpace> sva sreva pao na ravan beton 
<SilverSpace> samo se dobrano nabio i pun kufer masbica 
<SilverSpace> nabio dobrano ruke izgled da sami palceve izvrnuo 
<SilverSpace> obruT: pad je bio toliko glup 
<SilverSpace> masnice po nogama vjerojatno od bicikla 
<SilverSpace> jer sam na njega pao 
<obruT> a nist, komadima prodaj pricu da si se vozio na krovovima vagona na jurecem vlaku i da se odjednom pojavio tunel koji tamo nikad nije bio
<obruT> majkemi
<SilverSpace> :)
<SakiKnin> Dobar dan!
<SilverSpace> dan
#ubuntu-hr 2018-03-28
<phd> bok sillyslux 
<sillyslux> phd, jutro pavu, sad si dr. pav?
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> i tak F-16
<sillyslux> ja vidim samo F1-F12
<sillyslux> ovo drugo je ctrl-F(n)?
<sillyslux> ah da... xmodmap to the rescue
<SilverSpace> https://community.teamviewer.com/t5/Linux/State-of-Waylan
<SilverSpace> sillyslux: F-16 je v zraku :)
<sillyslux> oh nasi?
<sillyslux> izraelski?
<SilverSpace> izgleda da je sve gotovo i da ce uzeti izralske
<jelly> SilverSpace: teamviewer link je strgan
<SilverSpace> hm 
<SilverSpace> https://community.teamviewer.com/t5/Linux/State-of-Wayland-amp-TeamViewer/td-p/26340
<obruT> well, who cares about wayland and teamviewer :P kace wayland postat default u mainstream distrama ? :P
<obruT> (kad proradi teamviewer ?)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> dear windows...
<ivoks> https://blog.frizk.net/2018/03/total-meltdown.html
<ivoks> ...you are dead
<vileni> Other Windows versions - such as Windows 10 or 8.1 are completely secure with regards to this issue and have never been affected by it
<jelly> windows 10 ima fantasticne security feature, iako ih dosta ovisi o novi(ji)m CPU-ovima
<phd> oj sillyslux 
<phd> radno eto kako
<phd> House je na RTLu pa sam phd sillyslux :)
<phd> moram zgrabit neki nick, još je hladno vano. No uskoro će biti toplije...
<phd> SilverSpace, tek je počelo hahah
<phd> stari dobri House M.D. RTL 2
<sillyslux> 15° u mene juhu
<sillyslux> jelly, neka je fantasticno... dosta je jedan propust
<jelly> kad gledam housea na tv svaki put me zbuni Å¡pica sa krivom glazbom
<SilverSpace> ima tko vodomjer doma bas gledam trošimo 10kubika mjesecno 
<ivoks> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/DoZtI02k/IMG_4556.JPG
<ivoks> sigurnost prije svega!
<ivoks> pa cak i imovine
<jelly> pejstam na ##ibmthinkpad 
#ubuntu-hr 2018-03-29
<SilverSpace> dam
<Mephistopheles> Hello, probala sam vise stranica instalirati utorrent ali neuspjesno, koji linkvi preporučujute?
<CrazyLemon> https://transmissionbt.com/
<CrazyLemon> to ti je utorrent alternative za linux
<Mephistopheles> hvala 
<obruT> Mephistopheles: kako to mislis sa vise stranica ? 
<Mephistopheles> Mislila sam na tutorijale ali mi cijelo vrijeme istu grešku izbacuje 
<obruT> ok :) inace ne bih preporucio instalaciju bilo cega s raznoraznih stranica :)
<Mephistopheles> Primljeno na znanje :) 
<obruT> ne znam kakvi su ti zahtjevi, ali ove standardne pizdarije iz repoa poput transmissiona rade ok
<jelly> trik je kako znati sto je "standardan" alat na linuxima
<ivoks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AnteKaramatic
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> to sam napisao 2004.
<SilverSpace> jebote kak je to vrijeme proletelo 
<SilverSpace> https://www.jutarnji.hr/autoklub/aktualno/na-mala-vrata-evo-kako-je-ferrari-potiho-usao-u-suv-klasu-maserati-levante-trofeo-ispod-poklopca-skriva-38-v8-od-590-ks-s-potpisom-ferrarija/7186170/
<SilverSpace> pilllllaaaaaaaaaaaaa
#ubuntu-hr 2018-03-30
<Mmike> BIRBIRBIIIIIII
<vileni> o Mmike 
<Mmike> vileni, oo :)
<vileni> jesi dobio normalno sjedalo? :D
<Mmike> cemo neka rebrica?
<Mmike> svaka cast bakalaru, ali riba je riba :)
<vileni> u 13:41?
<Mmike> kaj?
<Mmike> 12:42
<Mmike> FAK
<Mmike> demit :)
<Mmike> ostao laptop na portugalskom vremenu
<vileni> tako ti je to kad si svjetski putnik, zakasnis na rebrica
<vileni> serveri isto otisli na produzeni vikend izgleda
<vileni> kako je super amazon, vidim da je kindle na akciji, naravno ne shipaju u hr
<vileni> i sad mi dodje mail sa preporukama da kupim kindle, i kliknem na link, naravno da ne shipaju u hr
<ivoks> otvaram racun u HPB-u
<ivoks> samo zato sto to mogu napraviti putem mobitela
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> i besplatno je
<obruT> i prvi sut kod dilera je dzabe
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> sad me zenska
<ivoks> nazvala
<ivoks> imaju aplikaciju
<ivoks> pa se moze razgovarati i raditi usput
<ivoks> samo sto razgovor traje 20ak minuta
<sillyslux> https://tools.cisco.com/security/center/content/CiscoSecurityAdvisory/cisco-sa-20180328-xesc
<sillyslux> "undocumented user account with privilege level 15"
<sillyslux> lol
<Hrki> pozdrav
<Hrki> e citam malo zakon o autorskim pravima
<Hrki> pise da su kazne za fizicku osobu od 2 do 10 000 kn
<Hrki> recimo, ako instaliras neki software dome i on javlja ip korporaciji koja ti recimo posalje racun od cca 10 000€
<Hrki> bi to proslo na sudu ili sta ?
<hrvoje> Korporacija ne može saznati tvoj identitet iz IP-a bez sudskog naloga, bar ne legalno... tako da ti teško može poslati račun :)
<Hrki> tko kaze da nisu prljavi :)
<hrvoje> možda i jesu, ali ako bi ikad ikako htjeli potegnuti ovrhu zbog neplaćenog računa, moraju potkrijepiti papirologijom/dokazom koju nemaju
<hrvoje> s druge strane, ako idu nekim legalnim putem teoretski možeš nagrabusiti ... ali srećom to je kod nas još uvijek većinom samo teoretski
<Hrki> a jel moze kazna biti veca od 10 000kn kak kaze zakon?
#ubuntu-hr 2018-03-31
<hrvoje> pa dobro kaj to planiraš piratizirati? :)
<Mmike> pokrenem eklipsu i zfs ode u bananu
<Mmike> pjebemti
<sillyslux> pokemon eklipsa
<sillyslux> damn you jar ballz
#ubuntu-hr 2018-04-01
<sillyslux> cloudflare dobio ip adrese 1.1.1.1 i 1.0.0.1 if koristi za public dns server
<obruT> i kunu se majkom da nece drzati nikakve logove i da je privatnost zagarantirana :P
<sillyslux> takp svi... :(
#ubuntu-hr 2019-03-25
<DomaMuffin> ryzen kompajlira k'o zmaj ! 
<DomaMuffin> naspram i5 iz 2007 :) 
<Mmike>     croak
<Mmike>       "include_only and exclude are mutually exclusive. Please specify only one"
<Mmike>       if ( $include && $exclude );
<Mmike>     return unless ( $include || $exclude );
<Mmike> tko nebi perl volio :D
 * obrut zove Dobricu :)
<hbogner> obrut, jesi zavrtio neki test gore?
<obrut> zasad sam samo instalirao i poslozio mrezu za par kanti... nije me bilo za vikend doma pa se nisam s tim bavio
<hbogner> ok
<obrut> ide tko na cisco connect ?
<dodobas> yutro
<obrut> faking angular i primeng... jao Milunka, tko me nagovori da pristanem na koristenje toga
<obrut> komsija Stanislav turio angular na svoj frontend, ajde da mi turimo i na svoj... turnem ti ga majci !
<dodobas> jel angular ili angular.js ?
<obrut> angular
<obrut> p-table globalFilter izgleda ne radi dobro :P
<Mmike> hbogner, obrut kaki test, tj, kaki hardver?
<Mmike> glangular
<hbogner> Mmike, noyb
<hbogner> :P
<Mmike> kaieto?
<Mmike> hbogner, :P
<Mmike> kaj noyb, a tu pricate na glas o tome
<Mmike> hbogner, kolicina tvog bezobrazluka postaje markantna! :D
<hbogner> none of your business
<hbogner> :P
<hbogner> ma obrut treba neki networking appliance pa je uzeo stroj na testiranje
<hbogner> atom, nisam vrtio povray na tome
<dodobas> Mmike: sve mi se vise cini da kolicina njegovog bezobrazluka ovisi o nejebici ... sto manje jebe, to vise mi najebemo :)
<Mmike> atomi su pre spori 
<hbogner> dodobas, kako si pogodio :)
<vileni> ja mislim da je nedostatak hamburgera u pitanju
<dodobas> hbogner: drug ... pa odi pojebi nesto ... kazu da je https://badoo.com/ dobar za tako nesto
<obrut> e fakat... vrtio sam povray na jednom drugom atom applianceu, doso frend u petak navecer do mene da isproba doticni (nije imao ram pa je ustekao neki moj...)
<hbogner> ah kad bolje pogledam nije nejebica, jebe me drzavna birokracija svaki tjedan po nekoliko puta :)
<obrut> Mmike: ajd ubaci :) https://www.obrut.org/stuff/temp/povray-hrvoje-advantech-atom.txt
<Mmike> op
<Mmike> obrut++
<Mmike> sec
<obrut> i bome, malo smo se izjebali dok nismo gore uspjeli instalirat debian, kanta nema video izlaz, samo serijsku konzolu preko koje je trebalo napravit instalaciju i sve
<Mmike> obrut, to je ovi cpu: https://ark.intel.com/content/www/us/en/ark/products/97926/intel-atom-processor-c3758-16m-cache-up-to-2-20-ghz.html ?
<dodobas> uname -r ... `5.0.3-200.fc29.x86_64` :)
<obrut> Mmike: da
<Mmike> obrut, fino :)
<Mmike> ubavio
<Mmike> ubacio
<Mmike> fini rezultati
<hbogner> obrut, koja kanta nema video izlaz?
<Mmike> radi bolje nego atlhon 200ge
<obrut> taj neki advantech appliance od frenda
<obrut> jebena masinica, 8 core atom, 8 gigabitnih portova od kojih dva sa SFP-ovima, AC wifi i 4g modul
<Mmike> frend ima onu asrockrack plocu
<Mmike> sa Atomom gore
<Mmike> C2750
<Mmike> i veli da je super zadovoljan kak mu to radi - ja sam to mislio uzet za server storage
<Mmike> jer ploca ima 12 SATA portova
<Mmike> al' me onda hbogner obradovo sa kontrolerom, pa mi je jeftinije puno bilo kupit Athlona 200, plocu i memoriju
<jelly> Mmike: ti atom c3758 i slicni su toliko jaki da ih stavljaju u midrange storage za kontrolere
<jelly> kupis storwize v3700 od ibm-a za npr. 300k kn... i unutra atom
<Mmike> yup, ima nova asrockrack ploca s C3x atomima
<Mmike> al' su skupe 
<Mmike> ova sa c2x je bila oko 2500 kuna, a ove nove su oko 4 mislim
<vileni> jelly: 300k za v3700?
<vileni> koliko je to diskova unutra :)
<jelly> vileni: ne smijem reci pravu cijenu :-)
<jelly> više ni nema V3700 za kupit, sad im je v5000 serija kakti low-end
<vileni> imam v3700 na jednoj lokaciji, ali ne uklapa mi se ta cijena bas :)
<vileni> imam dojam da je bez diskova tipa 5-6k$ 
<vileni> prije popusta
<jelly> vjerojatno kad uzmes sa 3 ladice i 24hr CTR supportom nakupi se
<vileni> da, to zvuci primjereno cifri :)
<hbogner> v3700 je eol, mozes nabaviti jedino rabljeno
<hbogner> a diskovi skupi ko sam vrag
<hbogner> jedan nas klijent ima 3700 i proširivao je sa jos jednom sasijom od 24 diska
<hbogner> s tim da si sluzbeni zastupnik za rh salje taj radbljeni stroj... wtf
<jelly> više nisu toliko skupi, ima ih hrpa na ebayu ;-)
<hbogner> ako hoces sluzbenim kanalom s garancijom onda su skupi
<jelly> s tim vise nemas problema jer sluzbeno vise nema od cca 08.2018. :-)
<hbogner> istina :)
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6HiXeKVCYw 
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Riblja Čorba Vetar duva, duva, duva :: Duration: 02:24 :: Views: 45,068 uploaded by Slaviša Đurković :: 202 likes :: 7 dislikes :: 0 favorites
#ubuntu-hr 2019-03-26
<NemamGace> jebemti, indexov web mi se na 2g starom tabletu otvara 5 minuta
<ImamGace> Ja ne znam kaj bi da imam prevec slobodnog vremena. Furam zenu po doktorima i pijem kave dok cekam. Dosadno za popizdit
<jelly> čekanje se lako prekrati klikanjem po nagiosu!
<ImamGace> mislim da je strgan - sve je zeleno
<ImamGace> ok iostat je stalno crven jer smo skrti s hardverom
<jelly> ako je stalno crven i sve radi, znači da treba dić limite
<jelly> zaprvo, jel bu ti htijo radit ovdje, nisam vidio zeleni nagios već dvije godine...
<jelly> uspio sam doći do žutog u petak i jučer.  Nakratko.
<ImamGace> jelly: ako su vam poduplali place, dodjem presloziti metrike za alarme. lako se slozi zelenilo, samo je pitanje kaj buju useri rekli :)
<ImamGace> lol, frajer se zali da mu windowsi ne prepoznaju zvucnu, ja si mislim kak ionak slusa bezveznu mjuzu
<ShakaJada> jelly, meni je iostat crven, a sve radi po specki jer je specka losa. Pisana je prije nego su u aplikacije uveli reporting i export to exelice :)
<ShakaJada> sad netko okine report, a drugi gledaju pjescani sat
<jelly> majstori u EU parlamentu izglasali (c) direktivu
<dodobas> a nist ... vrijeme je za preselit se su toplije krajave ... 
<vileni> dodobas: jesi se vratio?
<dodobas> jes
<hbogner> ohoo, mogli bi neku klopu
<hbogner> sutra mozda idem za zg
<hbogner> znat cu danas kroz sat-dva da li idem
<vileni> centar?
<hbogner> idem na trg žrtava fašizma, te onda u neku pbz poslovnicu
<hbogner> moram saznati koja točno jer nemogu u svima to obaviti
<vileni> ima na cvjetnom neka
<hbogner> moram na "Sinergo desk"
<hbogner> radička ili franje račkog
<hbogner> jep, franje račkog najiše odgovara
<Mmike> kaj jedemo?
<dodobas> vegehop ?
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> jeo sad vege burgere kod doma sportova
<Mmike> iznenadjujuce nisu lose
<Mmike> losi
<Mmike> al' da bi opet iso ciljano, bas i nebi
<hrvoje> Mmike: kaj je nutra?
<Mmike> sve
<Mmike> ono, fakat sve
<Mmike> cikla, kelj, mrkva, kurkuma, hitai, gentai, puntai, stajaznam
<Mmike> gomila sranja
<Mmike> ovaj kaj sam ja jeo je kao cikla/mrkva/nesto/nesto
<Mmike> i ima ljutih papricica
<hrvoje> još samo fali pljeskavica :))))
<Mmike> i onak, zgodno fino je ljut
<Mmike> al' ima taj neki indijsko/azijski zacin koji mi smeta, nije ga bilo puno al' se osjetilo
<Mmike> a zena jela neki drugi, sa safranom i celerom i grahom i kajjaznam
<Mmike> e taj NIJE imao taj zavin
<Mmike> zacin
<Mmike> al' je overall puno losiji (mho) bio
<Mmike> i joj isto ljuci bio bolji
<jelly> di ste to jeli tocno
<jelly> kak se zove
<hrvoje> joj joj, opet ću ogladnit razmišljajući o hrani :D
<Hrki> jelly: koju dirketivu izglasali ?
<jelly> kopirajt
<hbogner> hmm, možda papas na tuškancu?
<hbogner> ako cu morati na gornji grad
<hrvoje> mislim da je do 1976-e copyright u usa bio na 25 godina ... što znači da bi pulp fiction bio public domain da nisu mijenjali :) a vidi ih danas
<vileni> brewbites?
<Mmike> jelly, tam prekoputa DJa
<Mmike> nemrem se sjetit kak se zove
<Mmike> vileni, vegge only place :)
<Mmike> doduse, imaju garden pivo :D
<Mmike> hbogner, nah, bolji ti je burgeraj
<Mmike> ili cak submarine iza coska
<hbogner> Mmike, ovisim o tome gdje mogu parkirat
<dodobas> nigdje ... :)
<hbogner> tuskanac ima garazu di mogu
<Mmike> cvijetno
<Mmike> u narodu znana kao garaza-kod-ubojice
<hbogner> nope, cvjetno ni u ludilu
<hbogner> jednom usao unutra i nikad vise
<Mmike> to ti je 3 minute hoda d submarineta i 5 do burgeraja
<Mmike> kaj?
<Mmike> mozda da malo usavrsis voznju? :D
<Mmike> moja zena se tam snalazi k'o velika
<hbogner> nesvidja mi se
<dodobas> hbogner: a da uzmes uber ?
<dodobas> parkiras negdje izvan, pa se vozis uberom/javnim prijevozom
<hbogner> iz karlovca? i da mi servere klijentu dostavi i pokupi robu na skladistu? ;)
<dodobas> ne znam jel jos ima onaj parking kod lisinkskog, Paromlin
<dodobas> kako li se zvao
<dodobas> taj ti se mozda svidi
<hbogner> moram na gornji grad pa mi je tuskanac sasvim ok za parkirat a otalo lako prodjem pjesice/tramvajem
<hbogner> *s/otalo/od tamo
<Mmike> dodobas, to ja radim stalno
<Mmike> odem do grada di znam da ima parking atuo
<Mmike> a onda okolo idem uberom
<Mmike> ili pjeske/tramvajem
<Mmike> tramvaj mi je actually skroz kul
<Mmike> hbogner, oko koliko si onda slobodan za rucak da se probamo utanacit?
<Mmike> ili ti me se ne gleda? :D
<hbogner> ja imam par mjesta gdje se komotno parkiram i gdje nema previse petljanja po jednosmjernim ulicma ai od tamo lako prođem dalje okolo
<hbogner> Mmike, cek da dobijem potvrdu da idem sutra
<hbogner> jep, sutra sam u zg
<Mmike> obrut, kaj ti koristis za test/benchmark cpua?
<Mmike> pogotovo kad virtualke guras gore?
<Mmike> jel' radis opce kaj tak?
<hbogner> obrut, os i ti s nama jest?
<hbogner> ra zovem i dejanovica?
<jelly> možda će sad biti dosta za chrome...
<jelly>               total        used        free      shared  buff/cache   available
<jelly> Mem:            23G        3.6G         17G        805M        2.1G         17G
<Hrki> ce konacno ugasiti taj usrani uljanik ili ne ?
<jelly> stecaj != ugasit
<Hrki> ma kakav stecaj, zatvorit to odmah
<Hrki> napravit tako kako bi to napravili ameri
<Hrki> njima dok propadnu firme, gotovo je 
<Hrki> a ne neka jebena migoljenja
<Hrki> jebote, ovaj tottemhamov novi stadion je pro
<Hrki> samo milijardu funti :)
<Hrki> https://www.bug.hr/biznis/najvise-posjetitelja-piratskih-stranica-dolazi-iz-sad-a-8667
<Hrki> tu nešto ne štima, pa tamo su kazne najveće :D
#ubuntu-hr 2019-03-27
<BotaniCar> Imaju love, boli ih dupe za kazne 
<SilverSpace> dobri deni
<SilverSpace> tkoto ima love
<BotaniCar> Penzici ! 
<SilverSpace> je zato sam u minusu 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Kaj hoces reci, minus ima veze s potrebama, ne s mogucnostima :) 
<BotaniCar> Kaj cu ti ja kaj zivis kao pijani milijarder :)
<Mmike> Ja sam u maximusu! :D
<vileni> Mmike: rijesio si stan?
<Mmike> vileni, kak to mislis?
<vileni> kredit i to
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> nema vise 
<Mmike> mogu sad ic kupit novi :D
<wathoom> ll
<wathoom> ups
<wathoom> :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: sad kupujes viksu na moru? Kojem moru ?
<Mmike> Srednjoeuropskom!
<BotaniCar> Panonskom moru ? :D
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: hocu rci da mi manjka love :)
<SilverSpace> a nail se nism vec godinama :)
<SilverSpace> napil*
<Hrki> kolko je uopce kvadrat stana u ZG-u ?
<Hrki> 2000€ ?
<jelly> ovisi kako definiraš "ZG"
<jelly> 1200-3000€
<Hrki> uff, 3000? to neka novogradnja, elitno naselje ?
<jelly> novogradnja da, elitno naselje ne.  Trešnjevka, 2900
<jelly> cijene su lude
<Hrki> pa to ispada da nekih 80 m2 kosta 232k €
<Hrki> i onda ti banka ukupno uzme 350k :D
<jelly> u cijelom tom poslu sa kupovinom stana, najbolje je biti banka
<jelly> a cijene su takve jer zakonodavac ne zeli uvesti porez na nekretnine, pa imas bank^H^H^H^Hfondove koji sjede na tisucama praznih stanova
<jelly> zasto fondove?  banke znaju da ce prije-kasnije doci do izmjena na su prodale svoje portfelje za 30% fondovima
<jelly> pitaj me dal bi JA htio kupiti stan za 30% cijene od banke, pitaj me!!1
<jelly> NE MOŽE
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOEp1GiVsWs
<datase> ^ YouTube :: VOJKO V - NE MOŽE (OFFICIAL VIDEO) :: Duration: 03:27 :: Views: 3,551,220 uploaded by Vojko V :: 24,179 likes :: 1,163 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Hrki> jelly: ma ok je taj porez za nekretnine ako utjece na bogate
<Hrki> nije uredu da recimo ja placam taj porez koji imam jedan stan 
<Hrki> nek ga placaju bogati
<jelly> svi prijedlozi do sad su bili 0% na prvu, > 0% (npr 1%) godišnje na ostale nekretnine
<Hrki> jebiga, sad sta znaci ostala nekretnina ?
<Hrki> ako sam 100% vlasnik
<Hrki> ako imam neki udio?
<jelly> :-)
<jelly> https://www.porezna-uprava.hr/HR_Fiskalizacija/Savjetovanje%20dokumenti/Nacrt%20Prijedloga%20Zakona%20o%20porezu%20na%20nekretnine.pdf ak te veseli
<jelly> i onda odjednom svi stanari imaju 2% cijele zgrade, tako da nikad ne pređu 100% vlasništva i upadnu u porez
<Hrki> ovaj google labs je defunct??
#ubuntu-hr 2019-03-28
<DomaMuffin> Malo je jedan monitor, malo
<vileni> malo je i 2 monitora
<DomaMuffin> Mali mi je stol. A dobiti vise od jednog ugla u kuci za rad je nezamislivo
<DomaMuffin> Koji softver da uzmem da zauzdam backlight na razerovoj tipkovnici ? 
<vileni> ja imam svojih 120cm u uglu dnevne, stanu 2 monitora, ali ja bi 3
<DomaMuffin> Mozda da okrenem monitor na portret. Valjalo bi onda frknut' ovog dell-a i uzet' nesto bez okvira ekrana
<DomaMuffin> Ili kupit' zaobljenu telku pa pred njom sjedit' 
<vileni> moj je p2419h, ima jako mali okvir
<vileni> a imam i neki nosac za 2 monitora
<jelly> From: "Dr. Sundar Pichai" <info@mail.com>
<jelly> pijem kavu a ne čaj!
<DomaMuffin> Ahahahahaah
<jelly> veli mi kolega da je to gugle CEO
 * jelly ignorant
<vileni> je, ali zasto koristi mail.com
<jelly> i Å¡alje iz rvacke
<DomaMuffin> mail.com ja koristim za forward jednog gmail accounta. GMTA Pichai i ja k'o dva brata ! 
<sillyonaship> https://mobile.twitter.com/RedTeamPT/status/1110843396657238016
#ubuntu-hr 2019-03-29
<vileni> jutro
<Mmike> v3lny
<dodobas> ca55ette tape
<ShakaJada> di kupim volan za auto ? 
<ShakaJada> pohabalo mi se hvatiste. Kak znam da je neki aftermarket volan bolji osim da se malo provozam s njim ? 
<dodobas> odes na juckyard i nadjes volan za svoje vozilo ?
<dodobas> *junkyard
<ShakaJada> Hocu da mirisi na novo i preplaceno
<ShakaJada> to je poanta, ne ? Inace bi uzeo onaj DIY kit
<dodobas> pa kupi 'mirise na novo avto' sprej ... pa ga naspricaj ... nes ti problema 
<ShakaJada> Whaat, to postoji ? 
<dodobas> https://www.amazon.com/Chemical-Guys-AIR_101_16-Freshener-Eliminator/dp/B002J7VX4Y
<ShakaJada> Mozda civilizacija i kapitalizam ipak imaju smisla, ovo postoji. Fuckas cjepiva, let u svemir, ovo i osvjezavanje vagine postoji.
<dodobas> yup :)
<jelly> Freshener-Eliminator zvuči kao da eliminira svježinu
<jelly> ali gle, imaju i "miris pudera za bebe"
<jelly> možeš si nasaftat auto s tim
 * jelly obozava Boro Talco
<jelly> dodobas: imaju i lokalizirani dućan. https://www.chemicalguys.hr/interijer-motorni-prostor/mirisi/chemical-guys-stripper-scent-473ml
<jelly> a za one koji se tuširaju jednom mjesečno ima i po 4L https://www.chemicalguys.hr/chemical-guys-stripper-scent-1gallon
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSn2sGskMrQ
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Gabi Novak - Pamtim samo sretne dane :: Duration: 04:35 :: Views: 79,130 uploaded by HustlerNS :: 505 likes :: 21 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<DomaMuffin> Kaj mi se strgalo na debilanceku ? Imam 11.XX load vec danima :) 
<DomaMuffin> http://jebo.me/pas/08@raw
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, a kaj, 'top' output nedas jer je pre jednostavno onda skuzit? :D
<hrvoje> probaj sar -q 1 pokrenuti pa daj output :)
<DomaMuffin> http://jebo.me/pas/4u@raw # top
<jelly> DomaMuffin: također, jedan redak vmstat outputa je beskoristan, vrti "vmstat 1" 60 sekundi 
<DomaMuffin> jelly, u prvom jebomepasu je c/p iz maila koji dobijam od nadzornog sustava, moze. 
<DomaMuffin> hrvoje, there is no such thing as sar on my system :)
<jelly> sigurno ni atop nemaš...
<jelly> (atop > sar ;-)
<hrvoje> hehe jebga :) instaliraj :P
<DomaMuffin> jelly, http://jebo.me/pas/1i
<jelly> DomaMuffin: also2, vidi kaj ima u dmesg / kern.log, s naglaskom na oopsove i "task hung" poruke
<hrvoje> ja bi rekao da imaš uniterruptible sleep (one D-ove) u popisu koji se računaju pod system l oad
<jelly> ok, nema IO blokiranih procesa, nema sys ili wait time
<hrvoje> možda se varam :)
<DomaMuffin> ja bi rekao da mi se ( VM je ) zjebo CPU governor
<DomaMuffin> jos da znam provjerit
<jelly> orerano je reć
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, to je vm neka? sto je hipervizor? koji kelner?
<DomaMuffin> posvetio sam tome vec neko vrijeme, sve sto ste trazili sam vec gledao. Nadam se svjezem gledanju na problem :)
<DomaMuffin> Mmike, hyper-v k:4.19
<DomaMuffin> moram zguglat kak checkat' hyper-v drivere, zbog njih i sumnjam da je governor zjeban
<jelly> DomaMuffin: a, zašto je 32bit kernel?
<Mmike> governor?
<DomaMuffin> jelly, masina stara ~12 godina, nadogradjivana po putu. Bila u backportsima, pa vise nije, ma uzas. 
<jelly> DomaMuffin: ništa te ne sprečava da dpkg --add-architecture amd64 && apt update && apt install linux-image-4.19.0-2-amd64:amd64 
<DomaMuffin> Mmike, u grubo, to govori CPU kak da se ponasa ( dinamicko skaliranje, stticna frekvencija, bla )
<jelly> sorry.  bpo...
<jelly> apt -t stretch-backports install linux-image-4.19.0-0.bpo.2-amd64:amd64 onda
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, da, al' to nema veze u vmu
<Mmike> nego na hostu samo
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, nemamp ojma :)
<DomaMuffin> jelly, ne bi rebootao prije nego migriram ono kaj vredi/mora biti online na toj masini. 
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, kaj ti veli: iostat -x 1
<Mmike> pusti ga da malo radi pa pejstaj kaj veli
<jelly> DomaMuffin: ak neš rebootat onda ignoriraj 
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, jel' imas grafice za taj stroj?
<jelly> jer se bug u kernelu, ako je do toga, neće magično sam ispraviti
<DomaMuffin> Mmike, koji te grafici zanimaju, moram vidjeti jel munin ziv
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, svi :)
<Mmike> al' tam vidis
<Mmike> loadaverage kad je poceo rasti
<Mmike> i onda trazis korelaciju neku
<DomaMuffin> jelly, suglasan, dok je stroj odzivan i nemigriran bih radije neinvazivnu dijagnostiku
<Mmike> kaj je jos pocelo tad drljat
<DomaMuffin> also uptime 500+d, ne rebootam to jos
<DomaMuffin> Mmike, korelacija je dizanje verzije na strech
<Mmike> 500+d? 500 dana nisi rebootao stroj? 500 dana nemas apdejdan kernel? :D
<Mmike> znaci, 500 dana imas ovaj issue?
<Mmike> mislim, morao si rebootat kad si upgrade na stretch napravio?
<Mmike> i, to nije korelacija, to je kauzalnost :)
<Mmike> na graficima vidi jel' ti jos nekaj oslo kvragu, osim load averagea
<DomaMuffin> Nije moj stroj. Podaci koje sam ti dao su zateceno stanje. Issue ne traje 500 dana, sad sam provjerio ipak je uptime samo 42 dana :) Sto odgovara dizanju verzije.
<DomaMuffin> Kaj cu na graficima vidjeti osim da se dig'o load ? 
<jelly> ak je load cijelo vrijeme na 11 plus koliko bi normalno bilo, to smrdi na kelner
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, kajjaznam, kaj imas sve na graficima
<jelly> al sa hyper-v-om ima raznih zanimljivih bugova pa se ne bi čudio previše
<Mmike> what jelly said
<Mmike> ako ti cpu nije prenapregnut (grafici, jel?!), onda ignoriraj
<DomaMuffin> Nemam ni munin tamo :( 
<DomaMuffin> %&$"#
<jelly> a di je dmesg -T na primjer?
<DomaMuffin> to ti mogu dati malo kasnije,dok izbacam van gazilion linija poput "[Fri Mar 29 03:05:14 2019] Firewall: *UDP_IN Blocked* IN=enp0s10f0 ..."
<Mmike> grep -v :)
<DomaMuffin> nema nish, trebalo bi rebootat kantu. zafloodano je firewall alertima
<jelly> onda gledaj /var/log/kern.log* 
<ShakaJada> less /var/log/kern.log | grep -c -v Firewall
<ShakaJada> 0
<ShakaJada> za-trpan
<jelly> zgrep -v Firewall /var/log/kern.log* 
<jelly> možda i -h
<jelly> zgrep na debianu radi i sa negzipanim i sa gzipanim datotekama.
<ShakaJada> 0
<jelly> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 
<ShakaJada> bum ga rebootal za vikend, ako zmigriram, pa ce biti lakse
<BakaMlada> cpufreq-set -r -g conservative
<BakaMlada> Segmentation fault
<BakaMlada> Kak je sirotek potrgan
<hbogner> ima netko preporuku za hdd dock za desktop? jel ovako nešto ok?
<hbogner> https://www.links.hr/hr/docking-station-lc-power-lc-dock-u3-hub-3x-usb-3-0-dual-bay-hdd-2-5-3-5-sata-hdds-ssds-016008056
<hbogner> treba mi za ponekad spojiti disk na desktop prebacit podatek na njgea i vratit disk u ladicu
<BakaMlada> bleh, snapshotao server, instalirao intelov microcode, rebootao, load je na 0,1
<BakaMlada> Ipak necu nista migrirati :) 
<Vlado9A> hell o world
<BakaMlada> Kaj da pojedem sutra oko 13h u centru, a da ne budem prejeden za rodjkas na kojem moram biti u 17? 
<Mmike> burgeraj burger 
<jelly> BakaMlada: ćušpajz i faširanac!  http://foodcity.com.hr/cuspajz-fasiranac-2/
<jelly> (ne moraš uzet faširanac, to im je ime)
<jelly> https://www.blitz-cinestar.hr/cinestar/take-that-greatest-hits-live/6321 !!
<jelly> > UZIVO IZ CARDIFFA
<jelly> > SAMO 8. LIPNJA
<jelly> Take That
<hrvoje> jelly: potpisujem, stvarno im je dobra klopa :)
<jelly> (to je na cvjetnom u onom centru)
<Mmike> pa jebemti
<Mmike> syustem d
<Mmike> i sve
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> percona na centosu radi ok
<Mmike> na debian/ubuntu :) ne
<jelly> a kad veliš debian/ubuntu misliš ubuntu?
<jelly> jer te dvije stvari nisu iste... pitaj nekog iz canonicala :-D
<Vlado9A> papaline u jurišićevoj :)
<jelly> heheh
<Mmike> jelly, ma, isti drek
<BakaMlada> Ima tko KVM na hetzneru slozen ? 
<BakaMlada> Ne radi mi bridge nikak
<jelly> hecner ti vjerojatno po defaultu nece dati da fejkas MAC
<jelly> da ne bi mogao preuzeti promet od drugog klijenta
<BakaMlada> Imas providera za preporuciti kod kojeg mogu dici KVM ? 
<jelly> nemam, jesi probao pitati hetzner support da to omoguce?
<DomaMuffin> Nisam , u stvari od kad sam neke stvari smjestio kod njih nisam ni trazio drugo, pa me nevezano zanima kaj se sad fura od dedi providera
<jelly> pojma, moje je sve u privatnom oblaku ili na fizikaliji ili zanemarivo sitno
<DomaMuffin> *privatnom oblaku* Do say more ! 
<jelly> "ima se para za vCenter i ESXi umjesto KVM"
<DomaMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmDvmnSrv14 # Znate tko je Zuzi Zu ? :) 
<datase> ^ YouTube :: ZUZI ZU - EDERLEZI /Official video HD/ :: Duration: 04:32 :: Views: 14,847 uploaded by Zuzi Zu Official :: 314 likes :: 6 dislikes :: 0 favorites
#ubuntu-hr 2019-03-30
<ShakaJada> jelly, kak si mi rekao da pitam bota za podrzane 11ac kartice ? 
<dodobas> imal tko nekog u Optimi ... email server konfiguracija nema SPF, DMARC ... ?
<ShakaJada> kaj ce im to :) 
<dodobas> ma kupujem ... krevet/madrac ... oso u http://wollbett.hr ... pa nakon sto se sprijateljio s djelatnicom odlucila je podijeliti svoju frustraciju s mailvima koji im zavrsavaju u spamu ... 
<dodobas> pa sad ... ako im pomognem ... mozda dobijem besplatan jastuk :)
<Mmike> pik pok?
<Mmike> DomaMuffin!
<Mmike> ShakaJada!
<ShakaJada> o-mni-prisutan
<Mmike> BotaniCar!
<Mmike> Brate mili
<ShakaJada> Da, ta ekipa
<Mmike> Ti si iz onog 'NECMO BOUNCERE' klana :)
<Mmike> BOUNCERI SU ZLO!
<Mmike> :D 
<ShakaJada> uglavnom, sad kak recovery traje za red velicine brze, ne znam jel opce da ulazim u spiglanje diskova
<Mmike> nemam pojma
<Mmike> spiglanje diskova ima smisla ako ti je bitan uptime
<Mmike> ak imas redovni backup i sve nije toliko bitno
<Mmike> rekao bhi
<ShakaJada> Ekuzis, u tom slucaju i ja neki ludi FS moram podmetnut, ne znam kaj se danas nosi 
<ShakaJada> ti si nekaj linkao da donose trim u bratskiFS?
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> btrfs ima trim
<Mmike> zfs jos nema
<Mmike> tj, sad je mergeano
<Mmike> pa ce valjda skoro rilizat
<ShakaJada> nuda, zsf!
<Mmike> pa ce valjda ubuntu uturit u kernel to
<Mmike> do slijedeceg LTSa ce sigurno imat
<ShakaJada> To mi super dodje jer sve imam na centosima, tko me jebe. Moram vidjeti kaj je u redheta moderno ovih dana i koliko verzija kasni
<Mmike> stroj mi ima load-average 2818 2818 2818 :)
<Mmike> pojma
<ShakaJada> Leba ti, jel i ti virtualiziras na hypervu k'o ja ? :D
<ShakaJada> Kakav load <3
<Mmike> al' kaj nije da su centosi i ti samo sa zfsom u userspaceu jer licenca?
<ShakaJada> Sva hrdja odletila s shasije 
<Mmike> a ubuntu je rekao 'tko vas sisa, licenca dozvoljava'?
<Mmike> ShakaJada, ma neku regresiju trazim/gledam u stress-ng
<Mmike> na xenialu kad pokrenes i velis da radi 12 sati, ovaj se za 12 sati ugasi
<Mmike> ok, 12 sati i 2-3 minute
<Mmike> a na bioniccu i dalje mu treba 12h30m ili cak 12h40m
<Mmike> pa gledam zakaj :D
<Mmike> a na sat vremena ili 4 sata se ne skuzi razlika bas
<Mmike> pa onda eto
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> ubuntu@porygon:~$ uptime
<Mmike>  21:14:26 up 12:15,  4 users,  load average: 2818.27, 2818.20, 2818.09
<ShakaJada> Mmike, ne znam, do sad su mi setupi bili NTFS>VM>ext* ; tak mi je bilo svejedno ( iako su performanse bile skroz fine za defaulte), sad ako idem nekaj sloziti da ne moram poslije puno petljati, moram malo istraziti
<Mmike> ShakaJada, nemam pojma :(
<Mmike> ja sve virtualke imam na ext4 koji je najcesce na cephu
<Mmike> i to radi ok
<Mmike> zfs/btrfs imam samo po doma radi lxd/lxd igranja, s tim da mi zfs spor
<ShakaJada> Moram malo biti moderan radi uprave, ali da si ne pucam u nogu. 
<ShakaJada> Mogu ovo zakomplicirati do jaja i natrpati ~20 keyworda u CV ako ove ne-spiglane diskove gurnem u neki storage pool i promijenim citavu arhitekturu tak da sve ide sim tam po mrezi >(iako ne treba)
<ShakaJada> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3X8drKsdf5E
<datase> ^ YouTube :: 7 Essential Knots You Need To Know :: Duration: 07:46 :: Views: 6,432,516 uploaded by InnerBark Outdoors :: 74,007 likes :: 2,699 dislikes :: 0 favorites
#ubuntu-hr 2019-03-31
<respawn_> d jutro
<Vlado9A> žur... bon žur
<Vlado9A> :)
<ShakaJada> Kak je selinux postao lagodan za koristenje s vremenom <3 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxjenQ31b70&t=1474s
<datase> ^ YouTube :: 2012 Red Hat Summit: SELinux For Mere Mortals @ 24:34 :: Duration: 52:10 :: Views: 92,595 uploaded by Red Hat Videos :: 992 likes :: 9 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Vlado9A> Baš me zanima jesu li nazočni na toj prezentaciji išta percipirali :/
<respawn_> d dan
<Hrki> znam da je offtopic, ali ovaj windows-ov group policy i local policy je bas cudan... mrzim kad mogu iste stvari napravit preko 5 razlicitih formi
<ShakaJada> mogu <> moram
<ShakaJada> slobodno napravi local policy set i pushaj ga kao jedini group policy
<ShakaJada> i like people weird like that
<ShakaJada> s/group/domain
<Hrki> ma malo se igram, da podesim firewall preko policy-a
<Hrki> i sad vidim da postoji local security policy :D
<Hrki> koji se ubiti nalazi unutar group policya
<Hrki>  a taj group policy je ubiti Local computer policy
<ShakaJada> To je OK, napravis si ruleset koji ti otcepi firewall ako se ti sjednes za masinu Laure iz racunovodstva
<ShakaJada> al to slozis kroz domain policy, lokalni u pravilu ne diras
<ShakaJada> osim ako nemas domenu, a trebas  local policy onda ti je ocito dosadno
<Hrki> ma ok je to, ali ja radim lokalne postavke, komp ni nije u domeni
<ShakaJada> idi radi domenu, gubis vrijeme .<)
<Hrki> i kaj da stavim u njega, 2 kompa ? :D
<ShakaJada> Stancaj virtualke ako bas zelis veliku domenu
<ShakaJada> ele
<ShakaJada> Upari mobitele
<Hrki> haha, tolko mi dosadno nije :D
<ShakaJada> stavi pornjavu na wifi share i imat ces accounta kolko oces
<Hrki> znaci ono sta hocu je da podesim jebeni firewall da mi ga ni jedan program nemoze disjeblat niti me jebavat
<Hrki> i zalosno je da kod win10 je firewall po defaultu ugasen
<ShakaJada> to onda z firewall msc rjesavas :) 
<ShakaJada> Err, nije
<ShakaJada> Imas neke black haxod edition windowse, ha ? :) 
<Hrki> ma imam originalne za 2€ :D
<Hrki> ali frend mi dobio jebeni copyright infrg. 
<Hrki> radi nekih programa
<ShakaJada> Kad pokreces program prvi put, pita te jel smije na  mrezu. To je trenutak kad kazes odlucno "ne" ako se bojis regchecka
<Hrki> inace ne pita, to ti je ono kaj pricam
<Hrki> na win 7 je pitao
<ShakaJada> Imas kane windowse. Pita.
<Hrki> ali mislim da su na 10 to maknuli jer je to ocito ljude jebavalo
<ShakaJada> *zborkane
<Hrki> jesi siguran??? clean install je bio, 100% jer kolko vidim taj firewall je ON ali sve propušta :D
<Hrki> znam da je 7 uvijek pitala...
<Hrki> ShakaJada: In Windows, a software executed with administrative privileges can import a custom policy file and modify outbound and  inbound  filtering  settings  of  the  firewall,  or  can  even  disable  Windows  Firewall.
<respawn_> d vecer
<Hrki> to je ono sta sam pricao, znaci instaliras software on ima admin privilege i onda ti drka po firewallu
<ShakaJada> Hrki, to ne znaci da default nije da fw pita, sto sam ja rekao. 
<Hrki> Usually, a software should not add new firewall rules without asking the user, but unfortunately there are programs that try to enforce their own created firewall rules no matter what. One example is Steam service.
<Hrki> velim ti nest se u 10 sjebalo, i vise te software koji ima admin privilegije uopce nemora pitat, samo doda rule i boli ga uvo
#ubuntu-hr 2020-03-23
<dodobas> yutro
<vileni> jutro
<jelly> <jarick> jelly: Awww, the cathedral has lost its top <jelly> jarick, the cathedral has n+1 redundancy for those
<obrut> jelly: su active active ili active standby ? :)
<sillyslux> switch user active?
<sillyslux> to kad se ustajes
<SilverSpace> dan
<sillyslux> SilverSpace, kak mozes tako dugo spavat?
<SilverSpace> kak dugo 
<SilverSpace> to je normalno 
<sillyslux> pa skoro podne
<SilverSpace> taman me u 3h potres zateko na wc skoljci 
<SilverSpace> pa opet dalje zalego 
<SilverSpace> opet streslo 
<obrut> evo sad malo trese
<SilverSpace> obrut: ovdje se dobro osjetilo 
<Hrki> bok decki, moze jedno pitanje sa tim jebenim katastrom i cesticama i sta vec
<Hrki> recimo imam zgradu koja je na katstarskoj čestiti npr 50000
<Hrki> *čestici
<Hrki> a ako pokrenem suvlasnicki dio za stanare
<Hrki> tamo pise Broj zemljišta (kat. čestice)
<Hrki> tipa 123/3123
<Hrki> brojevi su potpuno drugi
<Hrki> sta te zemljisne knjige su tako kompleksne ili je to ostavstina Austro ugarske
<Hrki> i nismo se trudili modernizirat
<sillyslux> tko nije piva?
<obrut> Hrki: s tim katastrom je kaos, cestice, katastarske opcine, stare knjige, nove knjige, u jednima jedno, u drugima drugo...
<sillyslux> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0cN_OttnwQ
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Prazne splitske ulice :: Duration: 02:01 :: Views: 187 uploaded by rockanthology :: 0 likes :: 0 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<sillyslux> https://twitter.com/drGregBowman/status/1239629911310192640
<sillyslux> 474 PetaFlops - nis mi to nekaze
<sillyslux> https://stats.foldingathome.org/os
<SilverSpace> Murter-Kornati ukupno je testirano sedam osoba, od čega je šest pozitivno
<SilverSpace> ivoks: to kod tebe
<obrut> SilverSpace: pozitivno na thc ili ? :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: vutra 
<SilverSpace> :)
<sillyslux> ah... lex cannabis... bilo i proslo... nitko cuo za to nije...
<jelly> SilverSpace, mi, as in Hrvatska, radimo jako premalo testova
<sillyslux> al su zato ucinkoviti, pogodu 85% slucajeva
<jelly> #onokad kolega ode u firmu i oključa LUKS passphrase jer sam zaboravio odštekati kriptirani backup disk
<SilverSpace> jelly: da rade se samo koji su u lancu i sa sumljivim siptomima 
<jelly> SilverSpace, što je dokazano neučinkovito za usporiti epidemiju
<SilverSpace> kud bi otišli da sve testiraju 
<jelly> otišli bi spasiti koju tisuću penzionera
<SilverSpace> frendica radi u bolnici i svaki  drugi dan je testiraju 
<jelly> to je dobro
<sillyslux> "Israeli medical doctor Gai Peleg told Israeli television that in northern Italy the orders are not to allow those over 60 access to respiratory machines."
<SilverSpace> kaze da je i dobro kak se ljudi ponasaju ludi na sve glavna sestra Å¡efica 
<SilverSpace> ali sad se pokazuje tko covjek tko gad 
<SilverSpace> izral radi dva miliona maski dnevno 
<SilverSpace> pametni kupe stroj budale kupuju maske
<sillyslux> dok kinezi rijesavaju problem
<jelly> sillyslux, to je režim trijaže
<jelly> imaš za odlučiti tko ima više šanse da preživi
<sillyslux> zdrav razum
<SilverSpace> tutnji opet
<SilverSpace> kineze ne možeš računati nema mrdanja ako šef ne kaže 
<jelly> hmm.  Jedan storage nam je javio grešku u 04:53 ujutro, prije potresa.  Onda je javio jaču u 06:38.
<jelly> neke životinje isto znaju osjetiti potres prije ljudi
<jelly> a i ja sam "slučajno" otišao van Zg dan ranije :-)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Hrki> obrut: ma jeste, sad imam jedan dokument koji povezuje česticu sa nekim drugim brojevima :D
<Hrki> znaci još jedan broj XD
<Hrki> mislim da kompliciranije od ovog jednostavno neide :)
<SilverSpace> fosadan ovaj potres
<SilverSpace> dosadan 
<hrvoje> sam bog da je dosadan a ne da se izvlacimo iz rusevina
<jelly> je, i da se govori da smo pretjerali s karantenama i izolacijom a da nista nije bilo
<hrvoje> crtao sam ja krivulju kak bu izgledala ako nastavi ovako, i ne izgleda nimalo dobro
<hrvoje> cisto matematicki
<hrvoje> tak da, izolacija na najjace
<jelly> izgleda kao italija, sa cca 2 tjedna kasnjenja
<jelly> a mjere koje ima stozer... su nekompletne na opasnim mjestima
<jelly> necu ni pricati da ne bude fake news
<hrvoje> jebiga nazalost, nekadasnja JNA je to rjesavala kak spada, sve se blokira i karantena dok ne prodje opasnost
<hrvoje> ma jebo ih fake news, vise nemre covjek reci kaj misli ... naravno da lazno sirenje panike nije dobro, al upozoravanje na opasnost i poticanje na odgovorno ponasanje je sasvim oke
<jelly> https://quarantimer.app/47fd58b4-3183-4d24-b71c-f1e94111c118/ umjesto / kao nadopuna dezinfekciji svakog komada hrane iz ducana
<hrvoje> cool
 * jelly ima malu bocicu dezinfektansa, pola 1dL bocica alkohola, sve ce mi torbe smrditi po rakiji
<hrvoje> a kud si ti u pulu uteko jebote tam blizu italije :)
<jelly> zavrsila stara u bolnici iz nevezanih razloga
<hrvoje> a sranje :( zbilja mi je zao
<SilverSpace> https://static3.emsc.eu/Images/EVID/84/841/841189/841189.local.jpg
<hrvoje> nista, sjedi tamo i cuvaj staru ... obitelj na prvom mjestu. ak trebas kaj javi, pomoc cu koliko god mogu
<SilverSpace> ide prema krško
<jelly> njoj je jos najsigurnije, sad ce biti najvece sranje sto ce ih sve htjeti istjer^H^H^H^H^H^Hotpustiti iz bolnice
<hrvoje> nije bas u bolnicama najsigurnije
<hrvoje> pogotovo ne sad ...
<hrvoje> luda vremena
<jelly> sve koji nisu ozbiljni su vec otpustili, sad ima u cijeloj bolnici 9 pacijenata
<jelly> a tati nemrem objasniti da _ne smije_ ici vani
<jelly> i da mora posebno drzati odjecu za vani posebno za po kuci, bar jaknu i hlace (za dezificirati cipele jos nemam soluciju)
<jelly> nije ali ako se razbolis, svog lijecnika opce prakse neces vidit
<SilverSpace> jelly: UV lampa
<hrvoje> jebiga prezivit cemo i ovo ali je jako jako nezgodno sve skupa
<hrvoje> i puno ljudi ce najebati kolateralno
<hrvoje> jer nisu na vrijeme mogli dobiti X ili je nestalo Y
<SilverSpace> ja imam u honniku na ulazu i ostavim je preko noci upaljenu 
<SilverSpace> hodnik*
<Hrki> hrvoje: dobro govoris za JNA, da je sve zaustavila
<Hrki> a ce se ljudima zaustaviti rate kredita*?
<Hrki> ako nemogu raditi
<Hrki> ako vec idemo, nek idemo do kraja
<jelly> pa trebale bi
<Hrki> znaci nek krizni stozer pomogne svima koji ce financijski najebat
<hrvoje> navodno jesu
<hrvoje> ali rashode firmama "uz odgodu" sto je retardirano na najjace jer otkud da to plate kad ponovno otvore
<hrvoje> da su face lijepo suspendiras racune za struju i vodu za jednu/glavnu nekretninu
<hrvoje> a ne pauzirat ljudima prihode a ne i rashode
#ubuntu-hr 2020-03-24
<ivoks> SilverSpace murter je u banani
<ivoks> trebas svega par neodgovornih ljudi, kojih dole ne manjka i eto problema
<ivoks> hrvoje lako je reci 'ukinimo sva placanja', ali s druge strane ti sindikati vicu da skidanje placa ne dolazi u obzir, a i predsjednik lupa o taj drum
<ivoks> hrvoje postepeno ce se to ukidati, ali paralelno ce se morati smanjivati place, ukidati neke privilegije, smanjivati mirovine itd
<dodobas> yutro
<jelly> jel ima kakvih recepata za dezinfekcijsko sredstvo za namočiti "jednokratnu" masku na bazi natrij hipokolorita?  Imam Domestosa, a alkohola skoro više ne
<jelly> natrij hipoklorit*
<jelly> da odgovorim sam sebi: domestos ima 10%
<jelly> preporuka je koristiti 3-5%, znači smije se razrijediti 2-3 puta
 * ivoks zapeo u selu u kojem nema ni 4G
<dodobas> ivoks: vrati se u prebivaliste :)
<ivoks> budem, kada bude sigurno
<respawn> d jutro
<ivoks> moraju staticari provjeriti zgradu
<respawn> ja moram na posao a nemam kako
<respawn> nema javnog prijevoza zovem na posao kazu snađi se
<obrut> biciklom
<obrut> ak te strah ostavljat doticni na poslu, samo ostavi ceduljicu na biciklu - zarazeno koronom
<respawn> da da nisam u brdu bi ali za nazad bi bilo gadno
<ivoks> wohooo
<ivoks> novi eidmiddleware
<ivoks> mozda su popravili bug s firefoxom
<ivoks> no krasno
<ivoks> 'donesite izvadak iz sudskog registra'
<ivoks> KAKO jeba ga pas
<jelly> kak to radi, trebaš osobnu sa chipom i auth. level 4?
<jelly> to će sve birokrate morati prebaciti na digitalu pod hitno jer će sve stati ili ljudi popizdit
<ivoks> jelly nikako
<ivoks> nema toga u egradjaninu
<ivoks> to je jos uvijek kod javnog biljeznika
<ivoks> koji ne rade
<jelly> pa imaju pristup sudskom registru sami nek si pogledaju.
<jelly> teams video konfe rade baš dobro
<jelly> sad imamo odjelne sastanke prek toga
<vileni> jeste i prije koristili teams?
<ivoks> jel se moze u teams sastanak uci pozivom na HR broj?
<ivoks> to google meet nudi
<ivoks> i mozes li raditi restrikcije na teams sastancima? ono, ovaj korisnik moze uci, ovaj nemoze, zatvoreni sastanak, ukljuciti nekog treceg pozivom na njegov broj telefona
<ivoks> jelly ^
<jelly> vanjske borjeve nismo jos dodavali
<jelly> ivoks, svaki član sastanka dobije svoj unique link, mislim da ne možeš joinat bez toga čak ni ako si u timu
<jelly> ali nisam 100% siguran
<jelly> jedino je tlaka na linuxu Å¡to se za taj link ne otvara teams client nego ga otvara u browseru
<jelly> vileni, nismo
<ivoks> moram do poste
<ivoks> go figure.
<vileni> kaze zena da je u redu za mesnicu bila toliko daleko da nije bila sigurna jel u pravom redu uopce
<ivoks> posta nece printati :)
<ivoks> a joj, sto je covjeku ciniti kada je u selu
<obrut> kopat krumpire
<ivoks> ak hoces printati
<ivoks> moras ici razgovarati s nacelnicom opcine
<ivoks> ona zna printati
<ivoks> \o/
<hrvoje> i biljege nemoj zaboravit
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> ona mi printa papire za natjecaj za drugu drzavnu instituciju
<ivoks> ma kaos
<hrvoje> ma s njima imati posla je uvjerljiv recept za slom zivaca
<ivoks> jelly AMD se oporavio 16% u zadnjih tjedan dana
<ivoks> 46$
<ivoks> intel 15%
<ivoks> tesla je +19% u zadnjih 7 dana
<ivoks> umalo pa sam povratio sve ulozeno
<jelly> nice
<jelly> ne sviđa mi se razlog, a razlog je što su ljudi glupi i vjeruju Trumpu...
<jelly> kod njih će biti još puno gore, i u UK isto
<jelly> a da li će ovaj idiot i BJ odgovarati za zločine protiv čovječnosti?  moš mislit
<hrvoje> ta ista covjecnost ga je izabrala na izborima, solidnim postotkom
<hrvoje> (BJ)
<jelly> isto ko i HDZ kod nas, s tim da povremeno neki lokalni HDZ naprave i nes dobro
<hrvoje> otprilike :)
<SilverSpace> vece 
<SilverSpace> ovom se ne vidi kraja 
<sillyslux> sve ima dva kraja, gledaj onog drugog
<sillyslux> evo kraja... zadnje jaje, imam izbor bluberry muffine bez borovnice ili choco muffine bez nutelle :(
<sillyslux> ajme moram van
<SilverSpace> opet zatreslo 
<sillyslux> pa sta vam je to gore
<sillyslux> u dalmaciji nista
<sillyslux> za sad
<SilverSpace> faj suti 
<SilverSpace> daj
<SilverSpace> bolje da se ne trese
<sillyslux> da nas ne bi zarazili jos i s tim
<sillyslux> korona je isto kod vas pocela
<sillyslux> muffine s kikiriki maslacom i borovnica djem!
<obrut> sillyslux: geoloski gledano, dolje je veca opasnost od potresa nego ovdje :)
<SilverSpace> https://storage.bljesak.info/image/259861/1280x880/Mapa-potresa-BiH.jpg
<sillyslux> sjecam se ja one 4vorke preklani
<sillyslux> jos mi je u kostima
<SilverSpace> tri za redom 
<SilverSpace> jedan 3.7
<sillyslux> sta to sad??
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ET5kfztXsAQp9Bw?format=png&name=large
<SilverSpace> ja sam 2 km od tog
<SilverSpace> epicentra
<sillyslux> bas su se upucali na zagreb
<sillyslux> sta vam to kaze?
<SilverSpace> seli se :)
<SilverSpace> jebi ga tu su ti tri rasjeda i dugo bu trebalo da se smiri 
<SilverSpace> frendica je u Kraljevu i tam je nakon jakog tri mjeseca treslo 
<sillyslux> u splitu nakon one 4vorke nista
<SilverSpace> 80 ovih tri dana 
<SilverSpace> dva
<sillyslux> evo ga peanut butter blueberry jam muffins
<sillyslux> samo nek se jos ohlade
<SilverSpace> po karti ovaj je bio meni pod kuzicom 
<sillyslux> i mliko nestalo i plin prazan, sutra mi je stvarno veliki dan vani
<sillyslux> smije li se uopce izlazit?
<SilverSpace> ak si na spisku ne smije to za one koji imaju virus i one koji su se druzili sa njima
<SilverSpace> u nabavku možeš ako nisi jedan od tih
<sillyslux> dobro onda smijem
<sillyslux> sta ako dode do toga? zovi 113 za dostavu?
<sillyslux> neide svaki slucaj u bolnicu jeli?
<sillyslux> imam macku, nebi je volio vodit u bolnicu
<SilverSpace> ne ako nemas jake siptome ali ne bi smio van u nabavu i kad si sam jebeno kak da si nabaviš klopu jebeno ružno sad sam već ljut na to sve 
<SilverSpace> a nas još drma svaki dan po 30 puta 
<sillyslux> uff
<sillyslux> onda ipak treba ic u vecu kupovinu, za svaki slucaj...
<SilverSpace> mi doma inace imamo rezervu za 30 dana tako smo odavno poceli kupovati pa nam je sad ovo normalno nis posebno nismo u nabavku isli taman sam prije nek je ovo pocelo iz konzuma imao popunu dostavom u kucu
<SilverSpace> sad vise nema termina 
#ubuntu-hr 2020-03-25
<dodobas> yutro
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<jelly> imam: jiru, mail, skype, s4b, slack, teams
<jelly> i nemrem, pola toga ignoriram, ako je hitno puštam da zovu na mobitel :-)
<jelly> SilverSpace, iz konzuma su rekli da dodaju termine svaku večer u ponoć, jel radiš sačekušu 
<jelly> popuni košaricu, čekaj 00:01 i lupaj dok se ne pojavi, ko ebay sniping
<jelly> da bar imaju ovdje dostavu al nemaju
<sillyslux> a? konzum online kupovina al nema dostavu??
<sillyslux> di to ima?
<sillyslux> mh sour cream pringelse u pola cijene
<jelly> termini dostave su trenutno problem, treba upecati odmah u ponoć kad ih naprave
<jelly> a područje dostave je isto kao i prije
<sillyslux> a znaci ima neku dostavu
 * jelly je trenutno 300km izvan područja dostave
<sillyslux> al bi ovi iza ponoci moga dobit prije onog po uru ranije? lol
<sillyslux> lol spisak za kupovinu mi sinoc na ircu zavrsio jeli? *scrollup
<ivoks> princ charles je pozitivan
<ivoks> kraljica je nadrapala
<Mmike> ftp
<sillyslux> bice se kurva okolo
<Mmike> SilverSpace, vidim da su ti rekli vec, ali ako mali zna englesi, coursera ili udemy ili codeacademy - introduction to programming ili tako nesto
<Mmike> ti svi krecu s pajtonom i uce te programirat, ne samo pajton
<Mmike> dodobas, ti si GISovac
<Mmike> ima li neki app za napraviti presjek terena po 'line of sight'?
<Mmike> hocu vidjet koliko moram metara iznad kuce stavit antene da mogu imat LOS prema a1 baznoj sa LTEom
<dodobas> za tu 'rezoluciju' od par metara ... nema
<dodobas> za to ti trebaju podaci od lidara, a to u RH "navodno" nema
<dodobas> slobodno dostupni podaci su unutar 30m, a drzava ima nesto bolje ali uglavnom je sve to intepolacija
<dodobas> za par metara, nema :)
<SilverSpace> jelly: cekao jucer i nisam docekao termin 
<sillyslux> pa jesi reka da si uzeo sve
<SilverSpace> Mmike: moram mu dati da nešto čita sad rade nešto u FMSLogo i vidim da to riješi bez problema 
<Mmike> dodobas, knj
<Mmike> dodobas, a nema neki google-maps, pa da po tome ovoono nesto?
<Mmike> dodobas, a, imas ideju kak da izmjerim koliko mi visoko to treba? Cek, nacrtam :)
<Mmike> neznam nacrtat :)
<Mmike> ugl, imam kucu, imam brdo iznad kuce (breg) - kad se popnem na breg vidim LTE baznu stanicu na oko 1km udaljenosti. Kuca je cca 2-3 metra ispod tog brega (tj, sljeme krova je cca 2-3 metra ispod 'vrha' tog brda). 
<Mmike> Kak da izmjerim, s tog brda, koliko trebam dic antenu visoko?
<Mmike> (imam cak ideje da mobitel jedan zavezem/zalijepim na sipku neku, i dizem ju gore kroz krovni prozor, dok god ne ugledam baznu stanicu)
<obrut> to je definitivno preciznije od public dostupnih DEM-ova, odnosno cak je egzaktno :)
<obrut> dobis line of *sight* :)
<dodobas> Mmike: vrati se u mjesto prebivalista ... majku mu ... :P
<dodobas> ne znam 'oce li taj LOS imat ikakav utjecat
<Mmike> obrut, ovo sa stangom i mobitelom?
<Mmike> dodobas, ALI...
<obrut> Mmike: da :)
<Mmike> obrut, znas li za uredjaje neke koje mogu montirati na krov?
<Mmike> vidim da mikrotik ima neke one WAP lite koji su 4g modem + ap, i jos imaju ethernet
<obrut> bitno je da budu u kucistu za vanjsku uporabu
<Mmike> al' ne znam koliko taj moze izdrzati vani na krovu, tu vjetar zna opako puhati
<dodobas> joj da mi je to snimit ... MMike s 20m stange trazi baznu stanicu :)
<dodobas> na vrhu kuce, na krovu :)
<obrut> ali nisam se previse bavio s uredjajima koji drito podrzavaju LTE pa ne znam za preporucit... koristio sam 4G usb stick u "normalnom" mikrotiku i to radi skroz ok
<Mmike> yup, sam kaj to nemrem na krov namonitrat :)
<Mmike> https://mikrotik.com/product/wap_lte_kit
<Mmike> ovo je waterproof, al' dal' ce izdrzat cijelu zimu na kisi i snijegu, pa onda cijelo ljeto na 30+, pa opet zimu...
<Mmike> dodobas, sad imam oko 15-20 u downloadu i oko 5-20 u uploadu. Na stranu sto je taj vipnetov ZTE ocajan (btw, ZTE koji imam u uredu, iako isto izgleda, je masu masu masu bolji :D - ovaj tu moram svaka dva dana restartat jer se uspori ocajno)
<Mmike> proslo sam ljeto uzeo taj vipnetov drek, skup s laptopom i 50 metara kabla, i razvukao to na breg iznad - kad imam LOS prema baznoj imam oko 90/40
<dodobas> Mmike: a zasto to ne mozes danas ? :)
<Mmike> dodobas, jesi maknuo bazu sa raid6 polja?
<dodobas> nemam utjecaja na to
<Mmike> Dosla propusnica! :D
<ivoks> Mmike za kaj?
<ivoks> za kaj ti treba propusnica?
<Mmike> ivoks, nakon svog onog trkeljanja na fejzbuku... covjek bi pomislio da me ignoriras :)
<Mmike> daklem, ukratko:
<Mmike> ja sam pred 3 tjedna otisao iz zageba 'na selo' kod punice i punca - pretezno da im budemo blize jer su stari, pa just in case, a i da se maknemo iz grada kad krene pizdarija
<Mmike> nismo prijavili promjenu boravista jer zakonski ne treba ako si van prebivalista manje od 3 mjeseca, mislili smo da cemo tu bit max mjesec i pol - dva
<ivoks> aha, pa ti treba za uci u zg
<Mmike> i onda su ovi u ponedjeljak donijeli odluku o zabrani napustanja mjesta prebivalista ili boravista
<ivoks> dobro, i?
<Mmike> ne, ne, ne zelim ici u zg - nemam tamo nit macke vise - ono ceg me strah je da ak me murija zaustavi na cesti i vidi adresu 'zagreb' da me ne posalje doma
<ivoks> ne, to nece
<ivoks> ja se vozim po dugoj resi
<Mmike> iako sam na 2-3 mjesta dobio info da policija NE kontrolira ove koji su unutar perimetra
<Mmike> bed je kad hoces iz grada u grad, ili iz opcine u opcinu, ili kak vec
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> i za sto ti je propusnica?
<ivoks> za kamo?
<Mmike> no, civilna zastita u jastrebarskom mi je rekla da tehnicki nebi smio biti tu i da bi u biti trebao imati propusnicu
<ivoks> to nije tocno
<Mmike> pa smo onda napraivli propusnicu za 'skrb starijih i nemocnih osoba', cisto da ako nas i zaustave, da nemamo beda
<Mmike> nemam namjeru napustati jastrebarsko uopce
<ivoks> dakle, to je za jastrebarsko
<ivoks> propusnica za jasku
<Mmike> ivoks, a znam da nije tocno, al' tko zna sto policajac na cesti moze napraviti, i oni su isto zbunjeni i u panici
<Mmike> ivoks, ne pise za kaj je propusnica
<ivoks> a ne? onda mozes bilo kam
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> s propusnicom mogu napustit zagreb
<ivoks> pa to bi onda i ja mogao nabaviti
<Mmike> jer ju je izdala CZ Zagreb Stenjevec
<Mmike> mogao, ako ti treba
<ivoks> pa nemocni punac i punica u dugoj resi
<Mmike> velim, formalno/pravno ne treba ako ne mislis napustati to di jesi
<Mmike> al'... 
<Mmike> just in case, eto
<ivoks> al mi je buraz na murteru
<ivoks> njega vise nis ne moze spasiti
<Mmike> jer ja moram jednom tjedno u jasku po ljekove puncu, jer mu doktorica ne zeli napisat recept za vise od 7 dana
<Mmike> uuuuu jebote
<Mmike> moze, nek se drzi doma i nek pere ruke i nek ne ide nikud :/
<ivoks> pa i ne ide, onda je dole otisao u samoizolaciju
<Mmike> kak je tamo sad, znam ovo iz novina, al' kak je on, kak ljudi dolje briju? panika, ili?
<ivoks> s/onda/on/
<ivoks> mora jos par dana biti u samoizolaciji
<ivoks> a nakon toga je i dalje karantena
<ivoks> ne smiju iz kuca
<ivoks> problem je; zajebavali su se, ignorirali
<ivoks> druzili s talijanima i slovencima koji su dosli za vikend
<Mmike> yup, kao i vecina ljudi
<ivoks> njih je tamo bar 100 zarazeno
<Mmike> to je nas mentalitet - 'nabu mene korona'
<ivoks> sloziti ce im poljsku ambulantu
<Mmike> ja kad sam zeni pred mjesec dana rekao 'ajmo u opskrbu - nece nestat hrane, al' bi panika mogla bit, ajmo prije paniike', ova mi se smijala - da kaj ja panicarim :D
<ivoks> i brijem da ce ih sve testirati i podijeliti
<Mmike> statisticki, mala je sansa da ce jako najebat - zarazit se vrlo vjerojatno hoce, al' ce miu to bit k'o malo jaca gripa
<ivoks> pa nije se trebalo tovariti hranom, ali za tjedan/dva uzeti i nije neka greda
<ivoks> to iovak i onak radim
<Mmike> ivoks, a di si ti kod duge rese? Pa to je tu, jebemti :)
<ivoks> Mmike nije malo jaca gripa; vec je upala pluca za sve
<ivoks> odnosno, svi stariji to nece podnijeti
<ivoks> a dole su skoro svi i pusaci
<ivoks> vec su neki na respiratoru, a govorimo o mladjoj populaciji
<Mmike> ivoks, a eo, frend/kolega ima covid-19, bio u zaraznoj 4 dana, imao prvu noc temperaturu 38, drugi dan 37.2, ostale dane nista, poslali ga doma. Nema upale pluca nit nist. Jos je lik pusac. 
<Mmike> A onda ima onih sportasa koji su najebali k'o zuti - mladi, 20ak godina, ne piju, ne puse, nisu debeli...
<ivoks> to ti je on rekao da ima covid-19
<ivoks> sumnjam da bi ga uz takvu paranoju oko svega poslali doma
<ivoks> ili jesu poceli s kucnom izolacijom?
<ivoks> ja ne vjerujem da sam u sijecnju prodao turisticku agenciju iz murtera :D
<ivoks> kakav tajming
<ivoks> zao mi je kupca, ali sam sretan zbog sebe
<ivoks> Mmike propusnicu su ti poslali na mail?
<Mmike> ivoks, odlican posao :D :D :D 
<Mmike> da, frend mi je to rekao, ali testirali su ga u bolnici i ima covid. Doma je, solo zivi, nema simptome vise, ok se osjeca, i ima bit doma. Nisam siguran kad se opet mora testirat, ugl, rekli su mu da nakon sto prestane bit pozitivan mora jos 10 dana bit doma
<Mmike> ivoks, yup
<Mmike> propusnica na mail
<Mmike> ivoks, imas na zagreb.hr popis ureda di se propusnice mogu zatraziti, skines .docx u kojem je zahtijev, isprintas, popunist, potpisies, skeniras i posaljes. za dan-dva dobis nazad na mail propusnicu
<ivoks> isprintati i skenirati je problem
<ivoks> cekam da mi printer stigne, ali imam osjecaj da nece doci
<ivoks> Mmike pa pise razlog zasto se izdaje propusnica
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> al' ne pise za di je 
<Mmike> ivoks, ne moras isprintat - mozes kao ja: 'isprintaj' taj docx u pdf, imas za mob app 'sign and fill' (ili fill and sign) od adobea. Ufuraj taj pdf koji si napravio unutra, kroz app ga ispuni i potpisi. napravi novi PDF od toga, i to im posalji.
<ivoks> ok
<Mmike> bed s ovim pecima na drva je sto ak ti MRVU pobjegne, prezagrije se i onda kurac, 26/27 stupnjeva u prostoriji i ajbok poso
<ivoks> jedva cekam podno grijanje
<ivoks> i dizalicu topline
<ivoks> kakvi dimnjaci, peci, drva, plin i bakaraci
<ivoks> sve na struju, iz sunca :)
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> sam kaj, jebiga :)
<Mmike> ova kuca je 40 godina stara, gradjena k'o vikendica :)
<Mmike> jedino kaj sam skuzio je da NE zelim katnicu :)
<Mmike> nekad mi je to bilo fora, al nije vise :) 
<Mmike> prizemnica, moze imat podrum, moze imat tavan, NEMRE imat dve etaze za zivot!
<sillyslux> lol ovo... to! https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trillion-dollar_coin
<datase> ^ The trillion-dollar coin is a concept that emerged during the United States debt-ceiling crisis in 2011, as a proposed way to bypass any necessity for the United States Congress to raise the country's borrowing limit, through the...
<sillyslux> $1,000,000,000,000 covanica
<sillyslux> https://www1.nyc.gov/assets/doh/downloads/pdf/imm/covid-sex-guidance.pdf
<sillyslux> Masturbation will not spread COVID-19, especially if you
<sillyslux> wash your hands (and any sex toys) with soap and water for at least 20 seconds before
<sillyslux> and after sex.
<obrut> a ako ga poslije obrises o zavjesu ? :)
<sillyslux> oh prije par dana neko mi ovi link poslao nsfw https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x5dmh8e
<datase> ^ [tekmen85] girl explain to make vagina with plastic gloves :: Duration: 01:06 :: 133,413 views
<sillyslux> https://twitter.com/virtualmanc/status/1242370080236863489
<sillyslux> sta je ovo danas opet?
<Mmike> ivoks, ti si imao drvene konstrukcije - koja je cca gustoca drveta?
<Mmike> ovog gradjevnog
<Mmike> gledam da je drvo,mokro (tj, netom ubrano) gusto  oko 1300-1500 kg/m3, a potpuno suho drvo da ima 130-150 kg/m3
<Mmike> je'l ima to smisla?
<Mmike> https://www.drvo-trgovina.hr/upload/pdf/katalog_04.pdf
<Mmike> naso
<hrvoje> moram priznat da bi me to stvarno cudilo, jer je kubik vode cca 1 tona, pa to + potpuno suho drvo nemru u zbroju dat 1,5 tona...
<hrvoje> al kaj ja znam :D
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jelly kaj, konzum klik nullum terminum?
<hrvoje> imas podravka + onaj zuti klik od poste ili kak se zove, nije nesto ali je bolje nego nista
<Mmike> podravka 
<Mmike> sta?
<Mmike> jel?
<Mmike> cek cek da vidimo
<SilverSpace> Mmike: konzum nula bodova 
<SilverSpace> ne stignu 
#ubuntu-hr 2020-03-26
<Vlado9A> hell o world
<jelly> Mmike, jeste probali iza ponoci?
<jelly> hrvoje, svi znaju da je drvo teze od vode!
<dodobas> yutro
<dodobas> 08:47 < kaokao> if I do
<dodobas> meh ...
<dodobas> https://twitter.com/sethmlarson/status/1242821076549320705
<hrvoje> jelly: ma beton! :D :D negdje iz memorije koliko se sjecam beton je oko 3,5 tone po kubiku a celik oko 7.5
<jelly> <xingu> did you see british F1 deciding to dedicate their stood-down wfh hours to reverse engineering intubators?
<ivoks> Mmike gustoca drveta?
<ivoks> Mmike postoje razna drva
<ivoks> prirodno drvo, pa suho i vlazno
<ivoks> pa onda postoje lamelirana drva
<ivoks> impregnirana
<ivoks> a i prirodnih drva ima svakakvih
<ivoks> lamelirane grede koje sam stavio u krov su sigurno vise od tone po kubiku
<ivoks> orah i hrast su sigurno tu negdje oko tone po kubiku
<Hrki> jelly: https://mikrotik.com/product/RB260GSP ovo je ruter za ADSL, nikako za optiku ?
<Hrki> pitam jer su to spojili na kutiji u zgradi, a ovaj lik sta je kopao kaze da uvadjaju optiku XD
<obrut> to swich a ne router ?
<jelly> nemam pojma, piše da je > RB260GSP is a small SOHO switch
<jelly> to je običan siwtch sa PoE
 * jelly nije mikrotik majstor
<jelly> piše da ima SFP i tu može ići optika
<Hrki> e, imam i sliku spoja, sec
<dodobas> ne znam ni koje proizvodadje bi gledao ... ove opcije po ducanima Linksys/Asus/... bih nazvao entry level, a ako hoces malo bolje onda Mikrotik/Ubiquiti, nakon toga Cisco/nesto ?
<dodobas> pojam nemam koje su utemeljene razine mrezne opreme
<Hrki> https://imgur.com/lEqbICP
<Hrki> kolko sam skuzio ovaj crni kabel, to je prakticki iz zemlje i onda se spoji u switch koji dijeli za 4 stana?
<ivoks> svi slazu bigbluebutton :)
<obrut> ivoks ja sam dignuo jitsi meet i cini se da radi ok
<obrut> zasad isprobali audio, video, chat i share screen/app i to cak i radi
<ivoks> nisam probao jitsi
<ivoks> ali sve isto radi i sa bbb
<obrut> dodobas slazes si neku mrezu ili to opcenito govoris ?
<ivoks> meni je ubiquiti zakon
<ivoks> obrut jel mozes zakljucati jitsi meeting?
<ivoks> ono, da samo iz tvoje grupe mogu na taj meet?
<dodobas> obrut: ma konacno uhvatio nesto vremena pa poceo po stanu spajat uredaje
<dodobas> pa kao ... sto je sljedeci level nakon entry levela, da nesto novo naucim :)
<sillyslux> cisco mozda bolje ne
<obrut> ivoks nemam pojma, nisam jos dotle dosao :)
<obrut> zasad samo znam da moras znati id konferencije da bi se spojio
<obrut> dodobas: ja trenutno imam setup - cisco 24port 3750 kupljen rabljeni za 50-60€, dva mikrotika gore navedena :) i allied telesys AT-GS950/10PS ... switchevis su medjusobno spojeni optikom
<obrut> na cisco su spojena i dva mikrotik routera, jedan vise nisam siguran koji, drugi je hapAC koji routaju promet izmedju VLAN-ova i jedan je ujedno izlaz na internet
<obrut> oba su i AP-ovi
<jelly> Hrki, koliko zgrada ima stanova?
<obrut> mikrotik je super sto se tice featurea, ali ako hoces performanse (routing performanse s firewallingom na kabelu), morat ces iskesirat pare
<jelly> Hrki, možda je optika terminirana ispred zgrade i dofuran copper kroz taj SFP kabl
<obrut> ja sam cak razmisljao slozit PC da mi bude router izmedju segmenata
<jelly> Hrki, jeftino ali ak radi, radi
<ivoks> obrut super mi je s bbb sto ga mogu zakaciti na aaiedu (ldap)
<jelly> a možeš napraviti ad-hoc eduroam AP za bilo koga ko ima?
<jelly> account
<jelly> ili to samo za lokalne na tvom ldapu
<ivoks> jelly sorry, nisam gledao
<ivoks> jelly eduroam AP?
<Hrki> jelly: ima 4 stana
<Hrki> jelly: jedino dok vidim ovaj switch, SFP izlaz mu je sa druge strane
<Hrki> https://i.mt.lv/cdn/rb_images/914_l.jpg
<Hrki> a u to nije nista spojeno, znaci teorijski optika nemoze ici preko ethernet porta ?
<jelly> ako nema optike, nema optike
<jelly> ivoks, na koji se moze autenticirati user iz bilo koje ustanove
<ivoks> aha, odgovarao si Hrkiu
<jelly> ne, dobro si skuzio, ovo je bilo pitanje na tvoje, 
<jelly> <ivoks> obrut super mi je s bbb sto ga mogu zakaciti na aaiedu (ldap) <jelly> a možeš napraviti ad-hoc eduroam AP za bilo koga ko ima?
<ivoks> kakve veze eduroam access point ima sa konferencijama? :)
<ivoks> mozes napraviti ad-hoc aaiedu korisnicki racun ako zelis pustiti gosta u konferenciju
<jelly> onda nisam pazio Å¡to je bbb
<jelly> mislio sam da je to neki komad hardvera
<sillyslux> https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/03/03/maersk_redundancies_maidenhead_notpetya_rescuers/
<ivoks> jelly bigbluebutton
<obrut> cini mi se da cu se morat opet bacit u pisanje vlastitog apache modula
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jučer si pitao za kupnju evo sad im i na ekupi https://www.ekupi.hr/hr/Ostani-doma-kupuj-sigurno?utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=NL_26_3_Hrana_higijena&utm_content=NL_26_3_Hrana_higijena+CID_f1632d1c3081edf40d6f926f7d094f8a&utm_source=Newsletter
<jelly> hm, 10% popusta uz karticu koju nisam aktivirao
<obrut> zna li netko, jesu ipset-ovi dostupni samo root useru ili ima neki interface da i obicni smrtnici mogu to querat ? 
<obrut> cini mi se da nemaju ?
<ivoks> nda
<ivoks> znaci kod nas je 12% testiranih zarazeno
<ivoks> ali testiramo samo one koji imaju simptome korone
<ivoks> i to one koji se jave 
<ivoks> a kako 80+% ima slabe ili nikakve simptome (podaci iz zemalja u kojima testiraju sve)
<ivoks> lako je za zakljuciti kako je zarazenih puno vise i da su ove presice samo da ljudi ostanu smireni
<ivoks> odnosno, zarazenost je puno veca, ali je i opasnost puno manja
<ivoks> svejedno, zbog starijih, treba biti na oprezu
<ivoks> nasi rade jako dobar posao
<vileni> mislim da je bilo 30% bez simptoma, imas neki izvor za 80%?
<Hrki> iskreno radi ove zaraze, su meni svi majstori ovaj tjedan sve napravili jer se sad mogu posvetiti malima posto su im veliki projekti na cekanju
<Hrki> bar neka dobra stvar
<vileni> za njih ne vrijedi izolacija?
<Hrki> gradjevinci mogu radit
<Hrki> cak stovise, sami se javljaju :)
<Hrki> jer nemaju posla
<ivoks> meni isto rade
<ivoks> kakva izolacija?
<ivoks> moje gradjevince je visa prpa zbog potresa, jer moraju na skelu
<ivoks> ali korona, pa to smo vec svi preboljeli
<ivoks> ajmo dalje
<ivoks> :)
<Hrki> kaj mislite kolko ce dugo to trajat?
<Hrki> vele do doplih dana, ali bokte u toplim krajevima isto ta gripa hara
<ivoks> ma proci ce kada vecina postane imuna
<ivoks> za 2 mjeseca
<hrvoje> e bome nije gripa
<Hrki> a kak to funkcionira, da ti postanes imun na nest ?
<Hrki> sta nije to ili jesi ili nisi
<Hrki> ili se moras zarazit pa prebolit
<hrvoje> ne, moraju se razviti antitijela
<hrvoje> sto se desi ili cijepljenjem (nafuka se imunoloski sustav da pocne stvarati antitijela na npr izmijenjene/inaktivirane fragmente virusa itd)
<hrvoje> ili ako prebolis/prezivis pa se antitijela stvore samom bolescu ... problem je ako virus npr mutira nekad i onda ta ista antitijela ne prepoznaju vise virus
<Hrki> je, tak je pizdarija sa hiv-om
<Hrki> on stalno mutira pa ga nemogu prepoznat :/
<hrvoje> virusi imaju neke dijelove koji lakse mutiraju, neke dijelove koji teze mutiraju ... ako se potrefi da antitijela prepoznaju dijelove koji ne mogu tak lako mutirati onda si dugorocno imun, u suprotnom mozes srknuti opet
<vileni> nismo svi preboljeli, jer bi bilo puno vise mrtvih da jesmo
<hrvoje> ima puno teorija, britanci lupaju sad da je 30 milijuna ljudi preboljelo
<hrvoje> sto ce morati dokazati testovima na prisutnost antitijela na odredjenom slucajnom uzorku populacije
<vileni> britanci su izabrali borisa, njima vjerujem koliko i amerikancima :)
<hrvoje> realnost je prilicno nezgodna jer je smrtnost u italiji u odnosu na zatvorene slucajeve tj ozdravljene nevjerojatnih 44%
<ivoks> a u isto vrijeme u njemackoj... prakticki nema mrtvih na velikom broju zarazenih
<ivoks> dakle, svi ti brojevi su besmisleni
<ivoks> ili je virus inteligentan da ne ubija nijemce
<ivoks> tak da nitko nis ne zna
<ivoks> tak da ja brijem da englezi i nisu toliko ludi
<sillyslux> kada nestane slobodnih respiratora broj zrtava naglo poraste
<sillyslux> imati valjda vise faktora
<SilverSpace> ivoks: njemci imaju hrpu respiratora 25000 talijani nemaju te srece
<SilverSpace> zato je u italiji smrtnos velika
<ivoks> ma nije to razlog
<ivoks> talijanima je prvi dan umrlo vise ljudi nego nijemcima do sad
<SilverSpace> kasno su se pokrenuli 
<obrut> dakle... u Italiji su doktori neko vrijeme primali pacijente s vrlo cudnom upalom pluca... i to je trajalo neko vrijeme... dok se jedna anesteziologinja nije sjetila da bi ih mozda trebalo testirati na virsu
<obrut> u medjuvremenu se to sirilo kao ludo i vani i po bolnicama
<obrut> dok su se sjetili, bilo je vec jebeno kasno
<SilverSpace> a malo respiratora
<SilverSpace> morali su birati 
<obrut> hrpa staraca se zarazili po bolnicama... ekipa nije ni bila vani
<vileni> ona utakmica isto nije pomogla
<hrvoje> uvijek moze biti drugacija sorta virusa, tko ce ga znati
<SilverSpace> obrut: vec naceti bolescu 
<hrvoje> nesto tu nije kako treba
<SilverSpace> sve mi se cini da je to i iz italije krenulo 
<SilverSpace> u kinu
<hrvoje> oni imaju ogromnu kinesku manjinu
<jelly> jel neko ima ovaj Dell U2415 i je li ok za dnevni radi https://www.protis.hr/products/details/monitor-24-strong-stylebackgroundyellowdellstrong-ultrasharp-strong-stylebackgroundyellowu24strong15-1920x1200-ips-antiglare-10001-20000001-178178-8ms-300-cdm2-2xhdmi-displayport-mini-displayport-5x-usb-30-crni/89888
<jelly> jel neko ima ovaj Dell U2415 i je li ok za svako dnevni rad https://www.protis.hr/products/details/monitor-24-strong-stylebackgroundyellowdellstrong-ultrasharp-strong-stylebackgroundyellowu24strong15-1920x1200-ips-antiglare-10001-20000001-178178-8ms-300-cdm2-2xhdmi-displayport-mini-displayport-5x-usb-30-crni/89888
 * jelly , irc nije skype i nemreš editirat prethodnu poruku
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> U2412M je umene
<obrut> ja isto imam U2412M, ali je vec u penziji ... no bio mi je skroz super
<SilverSpace> moj jos radi 
<SilverSpace> jedino kaj mi fali jedan hdmi na njemu 
<SilverSpace> za rpi 
<vileni> ja imam 3x p2419h, skroz zadovoljan s njima s obzirom na cijenu
<vileni> i na poslu valjda u2719 ili tako nesto
<ivoks> obrut sve to objasnjava broj zarazenih, ne i stopu smrtnosti
<ivoks> obrut jedino sto objasnjava stopu smrtnosti je razliciti nacin testiranja
<ivoks> mi i talijani ignoriramo one koji se ne zale
<ivoks> nijemci testiraju sve
<ivoks> amerikanci ignoriraju i one koji imaju simptome
<ivoks> i testiraju samo one sa simptomima, ako su ujedno i putovali u zadnjih 2 tjedna
<ivoks> tako da svi ti brojevi nemaju smisla
<vileni> stovise, u hr ima slucaja da nisu testirali one koji su zalili, i ispalo da su zarazeni
<ivoks> ne treba ih gledati
<obrut> SilverSpace: i moj jos radi, ali uz 2x27" mi ne treba za stalno, povremeno ga vadim
<ivoks> treba uzeti random populaciju od 100 ljudi i testirati
<ivoks> svuda
<ivoks> i onda cemo biti pametniji nego sad
<ivoks> jer ovo nema smisla
<SilverSpace> ivoks: prosjek umrlih je kod njih 70 godina
<ivoks> kod koga?
<SilverSpace> italija
<ivoks> pa svuda umiru starci
<SilverSpace> da ali to je puno staraca 
<ivoks> pa cijela europa je stara
<SilverSpace> malo respiratora puno zarazenih 
<ivoks> tako je svugdje
<ivoks> vidis da ce srbija i crna gora zaratiti oko respiratora
<ivoks> srbi im maznuli posiljku
<SilverSpace> sve ludo 
<SilverSpace> sad kad to bukne u americi a sve naoruzano 
<SilverSpace> gledam dilaju ko ludi oruzje
<SilverSpace> dosta tih bi se izvuklo u italiji da su imali respirator
<jelly> SilverSpace, ali je prosjek bolesnik manji
<jelly> ~60ish
<jelly> ivoks, ozbiljno?  Pa to je žešći shit
<jelly> i da imaju više bolesnih, ako su ovi platili, a Crnogorce još i NATO podržava...
<jelly> aha, selili su 3 iz srbije 2 iz hrvatske, ova dva iz zagreba su uredno zapakirani i stigli, a ove iz beograda je "netko" zaustavio i preprodao.  WTF
<jelly> https://www.cdm.me/drustvo/cirgic-srbija-zadrzala-tri-respiratora-namijenjena-crnoj-gori-prodati-drugoj-kompaniji-u-toj-zemlji/
<sillyslux> njemacka zapljenila kontejner u tranzitu prema svicarskoj
<sillyslux> svicarska dozvoljava izvoz sam jos u drzave koje dozvoljavaju izvoz njima
<jelly> koji je to darvinizam
<jelly> iako ok, srbi su uveli najstrozije mjere relativno na vrijeme, ima neke logike da ce njima vise koristiti i spasiti vise ljudi
<jelly> ove mjere kod nas su jedva jedva mozda dovoljno ostre, samo ako se ljudi pridrzavaju a oslanjati se na ljude bas nije pametno
<jelly> .np jellese 1
<datase> jelly: The Jerry Cans - Ukiuq
<jelly> nope, I wanna be sedated
<SilverSpace> u bosni bude kaos u Sarajevu 
<SilverSpace> nitko ništa ne radi a ima dosta bolesnih 
<sillyslux> jelly, vec kad razmisljas o kupnji... jesi proba stavit IPS 43" 3860x2160 na stol?
<sillyslux> i nesto staro 24" portrait sa strane
 * Mmike isto ima U2412M, tolko mi je dobar da opce ne gledam monitore :)\
<obrut> sillyslux: jelly je sistemas, ne treba njemu velik monitor... on bi najradije neki vt100 sa serijskom vezom do servera :)
<obrut> Mmike: jel se sjecas, sta je od termova bilo na SRCE-u na onom javno dostupnom mjestu ? vt200 i onaj neki ibmnesto ?
<obrut> odnosno vt220
<SilverSpace> ja tek sad gledam zasto mi je nekako pogled na monitor cudan par dana 
<SilverSpace> a to se spustio pri potresu 
<Mmike> obrut, mislim da su na srcu bili vt320, a na FERu vt420
<Mmike> ili vt220 ?
<Mmike> cek
<sillyslux> pa cita sam tu i tamo vtxxx al poima...
<sillyslux> vt virtual terminal?
<Mmike> obrut, mislim da cak vt320
<Mmike> sillyslux, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VT320
<datase> ^ The VT320 was an ANSI standard computer terminal introduced by Digital Equipment Corporation in 1987. The VT320 was the text-only version, while the VT330 added monochrome ReGIS, Sixel and Tektronix 4010 graphics, and the VT340 added color.
<Mmike> ili https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VT220
<datase> ^ The VT220 is an ANSI standard computer terminal introduced by Digital Equipment Corporation in November 1983 at a price of $1,395. The VT240 added monochrome ReGIS vector graphics support to the base model, while the VT241 did the same...
<SilverSpace> pas kosti konzum dostava danas u toku dana se otvorio termin 
<sillyslux> oh... to je hardware?
<Mmike> mislim da je 320 jer se ne sjecam debelog obruba na ekranu
<obrut> da, moguce je da je 320
<SilverSpace> frend slucajno uspio za sutra 
<Mmike> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_5250 <- ovi su bili spojeni na mokosh
<datase> ^ IBM 5250 is a family of block-oriented terminals originally introduced with the IBM System/34 midrange computer systems in 1977. It also connects to the later System/36, System/38, and AS/400 and System i systems, and to IBM Power...
<Mmike> hm, ili ne
<obrut> sillyslux: hardware da... tamo gdje je bio taj hardware sam i upoznao mmikea :)
<Mmike> jooooj, di mi je $HOME sa flyja, tamo sam imao termcap za taj ibmov terminal
<jelly> <Mmike> obrut, mislim da su na srcu bili vt320, a na FERu vt420 # this
<jelly> s tim da je na srcu bilo i nekih IBMovih sa model M tipkovnicama
<obrut> na FERu nisam studiro, al sam visio na tim termovima... naravno, s tudjim accountima na pinusu i fly-u, al staces :)
 * jelly ružno gleda
<obrut> nisam radio nista zlocesto :P
<SilverSpace> https://store.rpipress.cc/products/code-the-classics
<SilverSpace> to sam netjaki kupio 
<SilverSpace> netjaku
<jelly> već smo mislili da je gender fluid mala/mali
<jelly> not that there's anything wrong with that!
<SilverSpace> pih
<sillyslux> https://twitter.com/RasmusAndresen/status/1243110785649446914
<SilverSpace> uspio sam uletet u termin Konzum 
<SilverSpace> hu
#ubuntu-hr 2020-03-27
<sillyslux> evo pocelo trest i u zadru https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=842242
<dodobas> yutro
<vileni> jutro
<dodobas> obrut: ubit ce me sustanarka kad donesem u stan 6/6 novih uredaja, vec sad je konstatno pitanje 'zasto imamo dvije kutije koje svjetle'
<dodobas> morat cu nabavku rasporedit kroz period od godine dana ili nesto :)
<obrut> dvije ?  haha :)
<dodobas> vjerojatno ce prvo ici hAP-ac ili nesto slicno, idealno bi bilo da mogu odmah SIM, tj da je USB bulitin
<dodobas> za 45G
<dodobas> obrut: za sad dvije + Synology NAS
<dodobas> hmm, i dlink gigabitni neki mali switch, al tog nije vidjela zbog kuta gledanja, :)
<dodobas> dakle 4 kutije koje svjetle trenutno :)
<obrut> dodobas: ovo je nakon potresa iz jedne sobe prebaceno u dnevni boravak jer se srusilo od potresa :) https://www.obrut.org/stuff/measurements/mjerneprobe.jpg
<obrut> a to je samo mali dio lampica u mom stanu :)
<dodobas> hehe, zena je otisla do roditelja ? :)
<obrut> hehe :) nije jos :)
<dodobas> obrut: jesi napravio sto s LoRa ?
<obrut> ovako je izgledalo nakon potresa :) dobro da se ova kula kompova nije srusila na printer :) https://www.obrut.org/stuff/nakon_potresa.jpg
<dodobas> RPi? sto ce ti ih toliko ?
<obrut> privatno, s LoRa-om sam dignuo neki PoC mrezu, nije da koristim za ista pametno.... poslovno, slovencima sam dignuo dio infrastrukture, ne znam koje je sad stanje
<obrut> radim na razvoju nekih pizdarija koje se vrte na bilo cemu, ciljamo SBC-ove, pa su rpijevi zgodni za testiranja
<dodobas> SBC je nesto na mrezi ?
<obrut> pod SBC mislim na single board computer... ne na session border controller :)
<dodobas> treba pazit s kraticama :)
<obrut> razvijamo softver (odnosno vec smo razvili core i frameworke) koji instaliras na bilo sta - pc, server, laptop, virtualku, kontejner, rpi, IAD... i koji radi raznorazna mjerenja
<obrut> pa mi RPi dobro dodje za testiranja... posijem ih naokolo pa nek mjere
<obrut> centralno se managira i tako to
<dodobas> a pizdarije :)
<obrut> nesto sto telekomima treba, samo jos nisu svi svjesni toga :)
<dodobas> izgleda da znam sto radim sutra ... istrazujem mreznu opremu, kad je vec plan dovest struju do vikendice, a svi znamo da nakon struje ide mreza :)
<obrut> dodobas: ako ces gledati mikrotik routere i ako ces imati vise mreznih segmenata gdje ces firewallirat promet izmedju, razmisli kakav bandwidth ti treba izmedju i po tom onda dimenzioniraj
<obrut> hapAC moze izgurat gigu ako nema previse firewall ruleova
<ivoks> stigao mi printer na selo! :)
<ivoks> sad mogu printati propusnice :D
<dodobas> obrut: vjerojatno nece trebati toliko, trenutno mi pada na pamet da bi spojio par nadzornih kamera i normalan AP za homeoffice, eventualno neki RPi ili slicno koji bi sve to integrirao
<dodobas> sto znaci da je PoE obavezan
<ivoks> dodobas sve sto si naveo ti ubiquity ima
<ivoks> ne treba ti ni RPi; njihov UGW to radi
<obrut> sto se tice mikrotikova, vecina doticnih nema "pravi" PoE (802.3af) nego "njegov" PoE
<ivoks> ubiquity ima i pravi i njihov
<dodobas> ivoks: mikrotik ili ubiquity ... ne znam sto bih drugo gledao
<ivoks> noviji uredjaji imaju 802.3af
<ivoks> dodobas moja iskustva s ubiquity su izvrsna; nemam iskustva sa mikrotikom
<dodobas> jedino je pitanje motivacije, jel hocu da radi i ne zanima me kako radi (ubiquity) ili hocu prckat (mikrotik) ... nekako sam blize ubiquity :)
<ivoks> mene isto prckanje ne zanima previse
<ivoks> samo kada treba nekome spustiti brzinu
<ivoks> ono sto sam htio, a nisam mogao, sa ubiquity je koristiti AP kao switch; ne mozes postaviti drugi VLAN na sekundarnom portu AP-a
<ivoks> AP i njegov sekundarni port su u bridgu
<obrut> gledam sad ubiquiti pizdarije, nije se puno promijenilo otkad sam zadnji put gledao i usporedjivao s mikrotikom... vidim da routeri iste klase imaju isti kua od passivnog poe-a
<obrut> nitko da izbaci ono sto meni treba :P
<ivoks> switchevi imaju 802.3af
<ivoks> imam ih 3 komada
<obrut> pa siguran sam da neki imaju
<obrut> kao sto rekoh, usporedjujem odredjene klase uredjaja
<hrvoje> a aironet? :)
<ivoks> zakaj nisam kupio isti provjereni printer
<ivoks> nego ne... idem uzeti nes novo
<obrut> hrvoje: aironet kao cisco ?
<hrvoje> jes :) jel itko koristio? valja li to stogod? :)
<obrut> ja nazalost nisam
<dodobas> znate li neki sajt s kartom celltowera za RH ?
<obrut> openstreetmap ? :)
<dodobas> nasao https://opencellid.org
<obrut> cool, thanx
<ivoks> pa jeb... ti
<ivoks> smece od printera
<obrut> fakat me zivcira sto u jebenoj 2020-toj bluetooth pairing nekih deviceova s linux kantom zvuci kao science fiction
<jelly> "linux"
<Mmike> I eto, nakon pol godine slacka, fakat je ok slack. I dalje mi je irc drazi, al' irc je toliko zastario i jadan i demode... :)
<Mmike> dodobas, kaj ti trebas, disconnectao mi se client pa nisam vidio inicijalno pitanje
<Mmike> ja sam si narucio mikrotikov SXT koji je samo 4g modem, i narucio sam hapac, imam jedan hapac lite vec tu, pa cu slozit nesht :)
<Mmike> obrut, kaj ti radde ti rpijevi?
<Mmike> btw, meni bt radi full ok od 18.04 ubuntua... na 14.04 je radilo, osim ako si na KDEu, na 16.04 nije radilo nigdje, mislim da je na 17.10 pocelo raditi opet, i sad radi
<Mmike> kolega (bivsi) koji se bavio time veli da pljujem na google jer stalno mijenjaju BT stack u linuxu zbog androida
<Mmike> pa ostali userspace ima bed to pratiti
<obrut> Mmike: svasta :) kako gdje je koji posijan, jedan je htpc, jedan je tvheadend streamer, jedan je testni audiocentar, ostali uglavnom vrse raznorazna mjerenja raznoraznih stvari po mrezi :)
<Mmike> obrut, btw, thnx na fotkama, zena sad vidi da ima i vecih budala od mene :) 
<Mmike> obrut, ovi svi koji su ti doma postekani jedan do drugog? 
<obrut> hehe, drago mi je biti excuse drugima :)
<Mmike> obrut,  *high-five* :)
<obrut> ti koji su postekani jedan do drugog su mjerne probe koje mjere svasta po mrezi (sto lokalnoj sto internetu)
<obrut> ne smijem ni reci sta jedan mjeri da ekipi u odredjenom provideru ne bude neugodno (to im je trenutno jedini visibility stanja nekih servisa u njihovoj mrezi) :)
<Mmike> obrut, a cek, to doma imas, ili? I, zakaj odvojeni uredjaji?
<obrut> ovo je trenutno sve doma... a odvojeno imam da mogu testirati framework za mjerenja, komunikaciju s management nodeom i tako to
<obrut> razvio sam cijelu infrastrukturu za upravljanje tim stvarima
<Mmike> kontejneri umjesto rpijeva ti nebi radili?
<obrut> bi
<Mmike> ali nema lampica onda :)
<obrut> imam to i u kontejnerima i u virtualkama
<obrut> ovo mi je nekad prakticnije za neke stvari
<obrut> pogotovo kad trebam nesto mjerit i preko wirelessa i 4g stickova
<hrvoje> Mmike: kak mozes rec da je irc los? sve te moderne chatove koje sam probao treba ti browser koji je zapravo VM, najasi ti na CPU pa ti se laptop grije ...
<Mmike> hrvoje, yup, same here
<hrvoje> IRC je dokazan i efikasan :)
<Mmike> je, al' je i los
<Mmike> i puno vise truda zahtijeva za 'ugodno' koristenje
<obrut> irc nije super, ali je distribuiran i ne moras otvorit account kod odredjenog providera da bi se spojio
<Mmike> recimo, moras sloziti bouncer
<obrut> i kad pejstas neki url, provider ti po defaultu ne ide odma skidat stagod je gore :P
<hrvoje> a jebiga, nema savrsenog rjesenja ... ali je lean, postoji vec godinama i *radi*
<Mmike> cak i kad imas bouncer, kad se disconnectas i vratis nazad, propustis poruka (k'o st oja nisam vidio sto je dodobas originano pitao sa wifi/4g)
<Mmike> moras se prtljat sa sslom i passwordima i svime
<Mmike> kad pejstas url, ne vidis kaj je to
<Mmike> nemas integraciju sa githubom, jirom
<hrvoje> cim vise isprobavam nova i genijalna rjesenja, tim se vise brinem za buducnost tehnologije :)
<Mmike> nemas threadove
<Mmike> nemas 'remind me about this message
<Mmike> nemas 'follow this thread'
<Mmike> nemre sliku/file/nesto lako podijelit
<hrvoje> sve to je tocno...
<Mmike> irc je totalno zaostao, protokol se nimalo nije mijenjao, i jebiga
<Mmike> tetici stefici je 1001 put jednostavnije rec 'eto ti slack, ulogiravas se sa svojim gmailom preko SSOa', nego da joj objasnis koji irc server kaj nickname kaj nickserver kaj picka materina
<hrvoje> s druge strane, slackovi, workplacei i ostala rjesenja pojedu rama ko gladan salame
<hrvoje> jednu jezgru odvoji za, pazi sad, *chat*
<Mmike> ma ne bas
<hrvoje> valjda ce se nac neki middle ground da ima sve sto si nabrojao ali da radi puno efikasnije od postojecih rjesenja
<Mmike> https://jebo.me/pas/?i=h
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> nema slacka opce
<Mmike> a imam ga i jos se video neki vrti unutra
<Mmike> ok, memorija, malo drugacije :0
<hrvoje> imas 2 chromea, kak da mi znamo jel slack nutra ili nije :D :D
<Mmike> https://jebo.me/pas/?i=8 
<Mmike> pa nije, slack je odvojena aplikacija
<hrvoje> aha, znaci ne koristis u browseru nego standalone?
<hrvoje> iako je i on mislim u electronu pisan ...
<Mmike> mario@MP50 ~> file /usr/lib/slack/slack 
<Mmike> /usr/lib/slack/slack: ELF 64-bit LSB shared object, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, interpreter /lib64/l, for GNU/Linux 3.2.0, BuildID[sha1]=621860145feca88770cd9400a5fb7d330a092d0b, stripped
<Mmike> elf, sta osh :)
<Mmike> da, je
<Mmike> al' je ok, nije grozan
<hrvoje> je je, tak je i atom elf, i vscode isto :D :D
<Mmike> pred 2-3 godine sam radio na nekom side projektu di su slack koristili
<Mmike> i to je bilo grozno
<Mmike> danas vise nije
<Mmike> isto tak, vscode koristim svakodnevno, i ok je
<Mmike> pun kufer bolje radi nego eklipsa (iako mu fali nekih eklipsinih ficura)
<hrvoje> nije slack los, proizvod je dobar i ima buducnost, al je svejedno u usporedbi sa ircom nebo i zemlja u efikasnosti ... s druge strane ima puno vise ficura i mogucnosti
<Mmike> pa, efikasniji je slack
<Mmike> irc je k'o kameno doba
<Mmike> imas tekst i to je to
<Mmike> imali smo mi isto na ircu integracije sa djidjama i midjama
<hrvoje> efikasniji za poso, to da ... mislio sam efikasniji as in code size / protocol :)
<Mmike> launchpad prica po ircu
<Mmike> napises, recimo: LP#1234
<Mmike> i bot ti da link na launchpad
<Mmike> al' kad puno ljudi ima na kanalu i kad svi pricaju o nekim bugovima, dosta tesko ta konverzacija izgleda
<Mmike> u slacku je to puno organiziranije
<Mmike> al' da, bed je sto nije federated i sto za vise od 10k poruka moras platiti i sto advanced ficure isto kostaju i tak
<Mmike> al' je jebeniji :)
<hrvoje> nije uopce usporedivo po ficurima :)
<hrvoje> ne znam kak tebi, al meni thinkpad pocne ganjat ventilator npr kad otvorim web skype ...
<hrvoje> i to samo chat, nista vise ...
<jelly> nemoj web skype, electron aplikacija je malo lakša
<jelly> ne kužim zašto, i prvo je chrome, i drugo je chromium i to još zasebna instanca, al eto
<hrvoje> ja ga koristim vecinom kao plugin za pidgin/finch
<hrvoje> osim po zimi kad mi je hladno :D
<Mmike> meni zoom to napravi
<Mmike> ugasim zoom
<Mmike> i ak ne napravim kill, cesto (cca 80% slucajeva) zoom ostane visit, i zajasi na jednu koru i onda pol cuke kasnije dodjem u sobu i cujem kak thinkpad hoce bit' usisavac
<hrvoje> rekao jedan moj prijatelj davno - svim developerima 486ice pa bi sve letilo :D mozda je to malo ekstremno, al kad nadjes usisavac u sobi ... sve si mislis da nije mozda bio u pravu :D
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> bug neki u zoomu
<Mmike> zaloopalo se nesh
<Mmike> :)
<hrvoje> jebiga, kad je najbitnije time to market :D
<Mmike> pa kad je to novac
<Mmike> tko danas ima para da koristi waterfall model
<Mmike> danas ima push first, test later, debug last :)
<jelly> > a 68-year-old Arizona man and his wife both ingested chloroquine phosphate (which is used to clean aquariums) and needed to seek medical care within half an hour. The man died and his wife is in critical condition.
<hrvoje> facepalm ...
<jelly> nije ni za darwinovu nagradu, ak su imali djece imali su
<hrvoje> mislim, klorokin je antimalarik i registrirani lijek sa dozvolom
<hrvoje> ne znam cim su oni cistili akvarije i kaj su zapravo uzeli
<hrvoje> i u kojoj dozi, ali eksperimentiranje bez znanja o tome sto radis je najbolji recept za sranje
<jelly> 50LD ak uzmes odjednom 2 grama, navodno
<jelly> tudumi čuli Trumpa na tv da je to lijek i našopali se sredstva za čišćenje
<Mmike> to je trump rekao?
<Mmike> jelly, daj url
<hrvoje> cak i na wikipediji lijepo pise da je opasan u predoziranju
<jelly> trump već par dana brije po tome
<hrvoje> to je inace najnormalniji lijek koji se koristi ... ima studija nekih francuza mislim na 50 ljudi koji su dobivali nista, klorokin i klorokin + sumamed
<jelly> https://www.ccn.com/is-chloroquine-behind-south-koreas-super-low-coronavirus-fatality-rate/
<hrvoje> tj azitromicin, i kao grupa azitromicin+klorokin je bila najbolja
<jelly> hrvoje, ta studija je upitna na zalost
<hrvoje> ali to je jedna studija na malom broju ljudi
<hrvoje> nepotvrdjena
<jelly> to jest, lik koji je to odradio je malo megalomanijak i vec je imao ispade u javnosti i francuzi su skepticni prema bilo cemu sto on kaze
<jelly> zato ce sad ameri to testirati na vecem broju :-) :-(
<hrvoje> mozda ima logike, klorokin ima neke antivirusne efekte ... ali sve to treba jako pazljivo ispitati prvo
<jelly> a i u toj studiji imas 20 ili 30% pacijenata koji uopce nisu reagirali, i istina, 60% kojima je to bitno ubrzalo ozdravljenje
<Mmike> brijem da je s arizoncima bed ovaj 'fosfat'
<Mmike> to mi se nekako cini jebacki opasno :D
<jelly> ma ko zna koje je to cistoce i kaj je jos unutra bilo
<hrvoje> tak se zove spoj, klorokin fosfat ... lijek je koji postoji jos od 1930ih godina
<hrvoje> nije nikakva drama, osim ak roknes smrtonosnu dozu
<hrvoje> tog nema u slobodnoj prodaji upravo zato jer se mozes lako ubit s tim ako si tudum
<hrvoje> mozes i s nekim drugim lijekovima kojih ima u bezreceptnoj prodaji, al srecom raja ne zna za to
<jelly> ovaj drugi, hydroxy- je manje toksican i ima bolju bioavail... djelovanje :-)
<jelly> i može ga se veća doza jer je manje problema
<jelly> ovdje je sve puno peluda, borova i slična šuma, ja se čudim crvenim očima i paničarim jer je to jedan simptom, dok se nisam sjetio da sam 1 dan zaboravio popiti tabletu za alergiju
<hrvoje> koji hidroksi?
<jelly> hydroxychloroquine
<hrvoje> aha
<hrvoje> ne boj se, ne bus sam tak dobil to a i da dobijes relativno su ipak dobre sanse da pregrmis bez beda.
<jelly> ne brinem se za sebe
<jelly> stari i stara imaju 79 godina
<jelly> ak se ja razbolim onda on mora opet ići po dućanima
<jelly> a nije dovoljno paranoičan da se drži udaljenosti i ne diranja stvari i dezinfekcije
<Mmike> jelly, jesi kupio monitor?
<Mmike> cini se skroz dobar
<Mmike> slicne specke ko ovaj koji imam samo ima usb3 i te djidje
<jelly> ne, kolegica je kupila, veli da stiže overseasom
<jelly> Mmike, ovaj noviji mi se čini da ima preveliku svjetlinu i kontrast, brojke su ko za TV :-)
<jelly> al valjda se može smanjit :-)
<jelly> ja sam navikao na 15 godina stari Dell 2005FPW ovo će bit previše dobro pa zato gledam ipak U2412M :-)
<jelly> kolegica je htjela HDMI da ne koristi adaptere, ja već kupio 3-4 adaptera i nemam averziju prema istima
<jelly> DP->HDMI, pa HDMI kabel, pa HDMI->DVI-D, šta fali, ništa
<hrvoje> jelly: sve znam, i meni je ista situacija, brinem se za starce, za zenu i dete ... a za sebe iskreno samo do tocke da ak kihnem tko ce mi o djetetu brinut
<jelly> zivotno osiguranje :-)
<sillyslux> lol nepase ti hdmi/dp na u2415?
<sillyslux> to sam i ja mislio
<sillyslux> treba novo racunalo s tim mhd dp neki za daisy chain
<Mmike> jelly, u2412m je onaj koji silverspace i ja imamo?
<jelly> da valjda
<jelly> 1920x1200 ?
<sillyslux> jel i taj ips? kakogod, novi ima uze rubove i lipsi je
<jelly> da
<jelly> meni sve paše ali U2415M je 400kn više od U2412M
<sillyslux> i nema dvi
<jelly> a sigurno ću uzeti dva
<jelly> DVI-D i HDMI su isti kufer
<jelly> komp mi sad dva 2xDP i imam 2 adaptera na njemu
<jelly> i kineski adapteri su tako debeli da ne stanu dva jedan uz drugi.  Jednome sam razbio plastičnu kutiju i ogolio ga, da stane
<sillyslux> eh ja bi sigurno da 2x400kn vise
<sillyslux> da imam 2xdp da
<jelly> ja bi kupio za 800kn ripple ili sladoled :-)
<sillyslux> (naravno... uz 43" 4k hdmi)
<Mmike> lokalni OPGovi dostavljaju hranu doma! jebeno!
<Mmike> jelly, cek, di to gledas? za 400 kuna razlike?
<Mmike> ja bih dao 400 kuna vise za omnitor (ako je to ispod 2500 kuna) samo radi USB3 portova
<jelly> pa U2412M vs U2415
<sillyslux> nema usb3 ni c
<sillyslux> to je neki 27" za 3½kkn
<Mmike> dajte URLove :)
<jelly> protis.hr
<sillyslux> kod protisa sam i ja dugo gleda
<sillyslux> a sad i dell ima neki novi lipi 43"
<hrvoje> meni je zviznuo 4k monitor u potresu, pukom srecom je ostao citav ... preporucujem LG kao provjereno otporan
<Mmike> U2412M je no brainer, odlican je monitor, jedina je mana sto nema zvucnike (ja si kupio dellov nadostuk), i sto ima samo USB2
<jelly> mana?  To je _prednost_
<sillyslux> mana? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrhcucasAlw
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Maná - Eres mi religión (Video Oficial) :: Duration: 05:32 :: Views: 145,588,364 uploaded by OficialMana :: 282,850 likes :: 17,777 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<sillyslux> G20 ce isplatit 5 biljone dolare
<sillyslux> sve ce to zavrsit na trzistu dionica
<sillyslux> dax dow i slicno ce porast na duplo
<sillyslux> ako ne i vise
<sillyslux> a vrijednost kune u novcaniku ce se prepolovit
<sillyslux> a mozda i nece
<sillyslux> ako su pare u dionicama a ne u nasin djepovima, nece nam se znacajno mjenjat vridnost para u novcaniku
<sillyslux> https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/03/26/corejs_maintainer_jailed_code_release/
<jelly> ma ta tržišta nemaju veze sa stvarnim svijetom
<sillyslux> da i j mislim
<jelly> u americi će početi ugibati stotine tisuća a indeks raste
<sillyslux> al dionice ce porast
<jelly> mislim ne žalim se, zaradio sam već 10-15% na dionicama u zadnjih mjesec dana
<sillyslux> i jos 100-150% u iducih nekoliko mjeseci
<dodobas> Mmike: sto nije onaj matrix protokol nesto sto bi trebalo provjerit
<Mmike> je, ali
<Mmike> ja sam malo to koristio i lose je
<Mmike> barely usable
<Mmike> jelly, kak' je to prednost?
<dodobas> Mmike: inicijalno pitanje je bilo na tragu, od mrezne opreme sto je sljedeci level, nesto izmedju dlinka i cisco-a
<Mmike> dodobas, kak mislis - slijedeci level? Na kojem levelu jesi?
<dodobas> na dlink levelu :)
<dodobas> kupis, radi al nemas telenet/ssh da se igras :)
<Mmike> ak se oces igrat, mikrotik je majka :)
<Mmike> ak se i neces igrat, majka je
<dodobas> al recimo ... spomenuto je danas da mikotik nema PoE, nego ima neki svoj PoE, sad ako kupim nadzornu kameru, oce radit il ne s mikrotikom ?
<Mmike> hah
<Mmike> pojma
<Mmike> dobro pitanje
<Mmike> ja sam narucio SXT od mikrotika, ide na krov, napaja se sa poeom :)
<Mmike> i jos cu uzet dva neka rutera, ala hapac ali nisu ac nego 'samo' bgn
<Mmike> i onda cu ovaj hapac stavit za in-house, a bgnove za oko kuce
<sillyslux> hrvoje, s to ti? https://www.freelance.hr/jobs/3369/izrada-web-stranice
<jelly> Mmike, tako što ne želim oko monitora zvučnike, želim pivot, a zvuk imam drugdje
<jelly> nemreš staviti dva-tri monitora vertikalno jedan uz drugi ak ima 5-10cm zvučnika dola
<Mmike> vertikalno = jedan iznad drugog?
<Mmike> mozes, zvucnici su ispod monitora
<obrut> dodobas: taj PoE je pasivan, ne moze se ispregovarat "struja" :) dakle, ako MT daje dovoljno dobar napon i snagu za potrebe kamere, radit ce
<jelly> Mmike, portrait a ne landscape
<Mmike> Aha!
<Mmike> jelly, makes sense. 
<Mmike> nisam jos presao na vise od jednog monitora
<Mmike> dodobas, obrut kaj se nemre injektor koristis, pa opce ne ovisis o MTu da daje struju?
<jelly> na poslu sam dodao jedan 1024x1280 koji su htjeli bacit, to je korisno za ne povjerovat
<sillyslux> screen real estate
<sillyslux> svaki pixel je vazan
<jelly> na njemu su tri različite chat applikacije :-) :-(
<sillyslux> eww, po 400px visina?
<jelly> po 640 svaka i jedna samo iskoči
<sillyslux> kazem ti, uzmi 43"
<sillyslux> +2x24"
<jelly> neće firma platit
<sillyslux> i jos nesto sa strane
<sillyslux> jel to iskon? a ti noc?
<jelly> nisam noc
<obrut> Mmike: moze se i injector koristit
<jelly> njima daju još manje, ali imaju par komada TVova na zidu
<sillyslux> pa to je tuzno
<Mmike> prvo cemo mikrotika
<Mmike> moram samo smislit nacin montiranja na krov
<Mmike> nemam pojma kak da to izvedem, punica veli da nesmijem na dimnjak  :D
<sillyslux> ja razmisljam kupi 4-5m pocincane cijevi 1½"
<sillyslux> kupit*
<sillyslux> krov mi nije neki :/
<sillyslux> pa cu se vezat za ogradu na taraci
<dodobas> Mmike: ma digni samo celicnu sipku, em posluzi kao gromobran, em ti na to zakacis mreznu opremu :)
<dodobas> joj ... danas ... iso po kvartu do mini shopa
<dodobas> taman naletio lokalni dimnjacar i sad ulazi u zgrade i provjerava dimanjek
<Mmike> dodobas, nemrem, trebala bi bit visoka oko 20-25 metara
<Mmike> najradije bih na breg iznad na kucu postavio ali a) kuca nema struju, b) nema sansi da bi mi sused to dozvolio
<dodobas> ljudi ga naletili ispitivat, sto kako, tko ce platit ... al najbolji je lik koji je 'povezo' dimnjake ... s koakcijalnim kablom
<dodobas> da se onaj drugi ngnuti/napuknuti ne strusi 
<dodobas> *srusi
<dodobas> komedija, vidis s ceste sta je ovaj kemijao na krovu
<sillyslux> 54kn/metar
<sillyslux> aaaaa gromobran
<sillyslux> ne
<hrvoje> sillyslux: jok, ima nas vise od jednog s tim imenom hehe :)
<sillyslux> aha nista onda
<sillyslux> cekcek... os i ti jednu?=
<sillyslux> 350kn
<sillyslux> aj 300 za te
<CrazyLemon>  
#ubuntu-hr 2020-03-28
<dodobas> yutro
<respawn> jutro
#ubuntu-hr 2020-03-29
<sillyslux> https://twitter.com/nathanlawkc/status/1243889673207832577?s=20
<dodobas> yutro
<respawn> d dan
<dodobas> 100kn vode je puno ... al prosli mjesec su sustanari natukli 330kn ... ahahahah
<respawn> bas sada gledam na stranicama OIV za dvbt2 nema mog tv a nije certificiran
<respawn> a ima dvbt2 tv je oko 2 godine star
<dodobas> imam 32" samsung star 12 godina, jos uvijek normalno radi :)
<respawn> kada je sada prelazak na dvbt2
<respawn> Grundig 22 VLE 5520BN 
<dodobas> pojma nemam sto bi kupio
<dodobas> mozda probat neki sto dodje s Androidom
<respawn> ako gledas ovaj nas lokalni program gledaj da ima dvbt2 Hevc
<dodobas> a koji standard koriste slovenci ?
<jelly> mux je isto DVB-T2 ali codec je H264
<jelly> i manje kanala stane u jedan mux
<jelly> respawn, imaš do 30.11. vremena
<respawn> jbg tv je iz 2018
<jelly> barem.  Vjerojatno će još odgoditi.
<jelly> moj tv is 2012 hvata signal i pušta samo audio, na hr HD kanalima.  Slovence pokazuje i sliku i zvuk.
<jelly> audio je kod nas HE-AAC mislim
<respawn> ima triple tuner dvbt2 dvb-c dvb-s
<dodobas> jelly: znas vise o tome, jel RH opet izabrala neki 'vanstandardni' standard ?
<jelly> izabrali su dosta novi codec
<jelly> ali modeli od 2018 bi to već trebali svi imati, u 2016-17 nisu još svi.  Tko zna koje stare komponente ugrađuju pod "Grundig"
<respawn> jbg sastavlaju ih u Turskoj
<respawn> sada mi radi dvbt-t2 info hd ima slike
<jelly> info kanal ima mislim H264, da se vidi na starim telkama
<respawn> 1080i
<respawn> bar ovaj hd
<jelly> tu di sam sad ima Samsung model iz 2018, H265 uredno radi
<jelly> (well, nije uredno, ali zato što je antenska instalacija u kući shit a HD je osjetljiviji na to od SD izgleda)
<sillyslux_> koliko ja vidim s dvb-t2 je sve na 650MHz
<sillyslux_> dok su sadasnje programe razbacane na 3 frekvencije
<obrut> nasi su valjda konacno odabrali moderni standard
<obrut> dakle da, dvbt2 sa hevcom treba imati, ak nema hevca, djenja
<obrut> slovenci su na dvbt (1) mpg4
<obrut> moja telka je od pretprolse godine i ima hevc
